# Assam violence death toll rises to 21, shoot-at-sight order issued



## TopCat

Guwahati: Fresh incidents of arson in interior areas of Kokrajhar district were reported on Monday leading to shoot-at-sight orders, indefinite curfew and flag march by Army even as the toll in the ethnic violence Assam rose to 21.
Police said four more bodies were recovered during the day from Kokrajhar district. Of the total 21 deaths, Kokrajhar accounted for 17 while neighbouring four persons died in Chirang district, to where the violence between minority immigrants and Bodo tribals spread.
Police said fresh arson was reported from Fakiragram, Serfanguri, Narabari, Gossaigaon, Dotoma, Mokrajan and Tulsibari areas where miscreants set ablaze abandoned houses.







The Army had staged a flag march after incidents of arson in interior areas, particularly in abandoned houses of villagers who had fled in panic.
A major trouble was quelled by the Army and police when a group of more than 400 armed minority immigrants from Joypur tried to proceed towards Kokrajhar town. The police fired in the air and dispersed them.
In another incident miscreants set ablaze a camp of the disbanded Bodoland Liberation Tigers at Sapotgram where the police was forced to blank fire.
Shoot at sight and indefinite curfew has been ordered in Kokrajhar district, while night curfew is on in Chirang and Dhubri districts. Army has been deployed in Kokrajhar and Dhubri.
Official sources said nearly 18 companies of paramilitary forces have been deployed in lower Assam to combat the situation.
Sources in Kokrajhar and Chirang district administrations said more than 50,000 villagers are taking shelter in various relief camps.
In Kokrajhar district, nearly 40,000 victims have taken shelter in 35 relief camps set up by the government, while more than 10,000 victims have themselves taken shelter in various schools and government offices in Chirang as the government has not opened any official relief camp, official sources said.
Two senior ministers Rockybul Hussain and Nazrul Islam who are touring the troubled areas held a closed door meeting with officials of the affected districts.
Later talking to reporters, they appealed to the people to maintain communal harmony and assured that strict action will be taken against the miscreants.
"We are assuring from the government and the Bodoland Tribal Autonomous Districts (BTAD) side that all steps will be taken to provide security to the people of all communities. There is no need to panic," Hussain said.
Train service in the northeast has been adversely affected due to the ongoing violence in BTAD area in lower Assam, Northeast Frontier Railway (NFR) said on Monday.
"In view of the serious law and order situation in lower Assam, running of trains have been affected and passengers are stranded in various stations," NFR chief public relation officer S Hajong said adding efforts are on to resume services.

Assam violence death toll rises to 21, shoot-at-sight order issued - India - Assam - ibnlive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

This is the umpteenth thread on this news. Looks like a darn competition between our Pakistani and Bangladeshi friends as to who puts up the max number of threads on the same Earth shattering topic.

Carry on! It's fun watching you guys trying to be one up on the other at India bashing. As for me, I really don't care a damn about such threads!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## illusion8

> A major trouble was quelled by the Army and police when a group of more than 400 armed minority immigrants from Joypur tried to proceed towards Kokrajhar town. The police fired in the air and dispersed them.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...1-shoot-sight-order-issued.html#ixzz21TVJYbZl



The Army should have shot at them rather than in the air, why the forces are sympathetic to these illegals is beyond me - kill everyone of those SOB's.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

Seems like Muslim already have a upper hand in Assam and this violence just prove that. Its time Muslim declare Assam as the Muslim majority state.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## notsuperstitious

iajdani said:


> Seems like Muslim already have a upper hand in Assam and this violence just prove that. Its time Muslim declare Assam as the Muslim majority state.



You opened a thread on this news where there are other threads running and you have been posting there just to troll?

Thats pretty lowlife.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> Seems like Muslim already have a upper hand in Assam and this violence just prove that. Its time Muslim declare Assam as the Muslim majority state.



The one escaping with their lives are all Bangaldeshis and pls don't drag the Muslim card here. Thats all Bangladeshis.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## oFFbEAT

iajdani said:


> Seems like Muslim already have a upper hand in Assam and this violence just prove that. Its time Muslim declare Assam as the Muslim majority state.



See....this is the reason why people hate Muslims....when ever they become majority they try to dominate people of other religion/ethnicity and ultimately divide the land...
This is the reason why Indians are supporting Burma for throwing out the Muslims.......

Sadly for the Muslims, the few non-Muslim/secular countries of the world have become well aware of their intensions....they have learnt from India's Mistake....

Thus countries like China,Russia,Burma,America now takes prompt and severe action against any indication of Muslim uprising....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nassr

Unity in Diversity at its best in a blood soaked Indian democracy.


----------



## TopCat

harpoon said:


> The one escaping with their lives are all Bangaldeshis and pls don't drag the Muslim card here. Thats all Bangladeshis.



Dont bring Bangladeshis here, but seems like Bodos are the one chased out..

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## shivajithesavior

Nassr said:


> Unity in Diversity at its best in a blood soaked Indian democracy.



Can i know why did you said this ?does the news say indian state killed muslims?

or you are just a parrot troll ?


Just watch your lost bangladeshi brother pointed out that illegal bgldshi muslims are killing more bodos in a muslim minority state 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...-21-shoot-sight-order-issued.html#post3221649

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

oFFbEAT said:


> See....this is the reason why people hate Muslims....when ever they become majority they try to dominate people of other religion/ethnicity and ultimately divide the land...
> *This is the reason why Indians are supporting Burma for throwing out the Muslims.......*
> 
> Sadly for the Muslims, the few non-Muslim/secular countries of the world have become well aware of their intensions....they have learnt from India's Mistake....
> 
> Thus countries like China,Russia,Burma,America now takes prompt and severe action against any indication of Muslim uprising....



Well Indian Hindu supports have very little implication on Islamic empire in the future. But once India turns Islamic which will be interesting to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shivajithesavior

Hope bodos will hit back hard , illegal fanatic migrants free assam \m/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

shivajitheinvaderkiller said:


> Can i know why did you said this ?does the news say indian state killed muslims?
> 
> or you are just a parrot troll ?
> 
> 
> *Just watch your lost bangladeshi brother pointed out that indian muslims are killing more bodos in a muslim minority state*
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...-21-shoot-sight-order-issued.html#post3221649



This is the first time Muslims made a strong hold and hitting back. They had been marginalized for decades. Now time for pay back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shivajithesavior

iajdani said:


> This is the first time Muslims made a strong hold and hitting back. They had been marginalized for decades. Now time for pay back.



What do you want for those illegal migrants , heaven ?
bodos are strong tribes , don't cry when they will hit back 

On Monday, houses in 10 villages belonging to Bodos and Muslims in Kokrajhar district were set ablaze. People rushed to 36-odd relief camps for safety.* Many, especially from the Muslim community, have moved out of BTC areas to avoid further trouble. *

Ethnic clash in Assam: Army out in Kokrajhar as toll touches 19 - The Times of India

BODOS \m/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Nassr

shivajitheinvaderkiller said:


> Can i know why did you said this ?does the news say indian state killed muslims?
> 
> or you are just a parrot troll ?
> 
> 
> Just watch your lost bangladeshi brother pointed out that illegal bgldshi muslims are killing more bodos in a muslim minority state
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...-21-shoot-sight-order-issued.html#post3221649



Read this sir. Sorry can't pronounce your lengthy name. 

Link: India: Democracy Soaked In Blood Of Her Own People - OpEd Eurasia Review

You may also like to read this written by Dr. Subramanian Swamy. Massacre of Muslims in Hashimpura - shameful indeed. 

http://www.dailypioneer.com/columnists/item/51995-hashimpura-massacre-and-pc’s-role-in-it.html


----------



## shivajithesavior

Nassr said:


> Read this sir. Sorry can't pronounce your lengthy name.
> 
> Link: India: Democracy Soaked In Blood Of Her Own People - OpEd Eurasia Review



you can enjoy "*khan a sufyan*" comedy but please stick to topic


----------



## Nassr

shivajitheinvaderkiller said:


> you can enjoy "*khan a sufyan*" comedy but please stick to topic



You said I was a parrot troll. Just replied citing stuff. I love this Khan A. Sufyan's insightful articles. He is a good writer indeed.


----------



## oFFbEAT

Nassr said:


> Read this sir. Sorry can't pronounce your lengthy name.
> 
> Link: India: Democracy Soaked In Blood Of Her Own People - OpEd Eurasia Review



You must understand that, Invaders and illegal immigrants are not our own people.......
Once we tried to make them our own.....they back-stabbed us.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shivajithesavior

Nassr said:


> You said I was a parrot troll. Just replied citing stuff. I love this Khan A. Sufyan's insightful articles. He is a good writer indeed.



citing doesn;t means that you are not a parrot .

He can be lovable to you as he writes so much in exaggeration as most pakistani and propaganda preachers do .
and we all know he is a lahore based anti-indian writer.

Nothing new.


----------



## Nassr

oFFbEAT said:


> Invaders and illegal immigrants are not our own people.....



Ha ha ha ..... start from the Aryans. And after that there were many who invaded South Asia, which was not India. It was made into India by Muslims and Brits. The last time some one captured some territory was during the times of Chandragupt - Mauriya era from where you took those tri-murti. It was probably 4000 years ago. And even in that era Southern Part of India was not part of his empire. Why do you get angry with me now after 4000 years. 

You are a ghost - aren't you. Now huff and puff and try to blow me away.


----------



## shivajithesavior

Nassr said:


> Ha ha ha ..... start from the Aryans. And after that there were many who invaded South Asia, which was not India. It was made into India by Muslims and Brits. The last time some one captured some territory was during the times of Chandragupt - Mauriya era from where you took those tri-murti. It was probably 4000 years ago. And even in that era Southern Part of India was not part of his empire. Why do you get angry with me now after 4000 years.
> 
> You are a ghost - aren't you. Now huff and puff and try to blow me away.



LOL 1800s BS here it goes.

no one believe in invasion as later indus cities clearly show that if the aryans came from outside the only possible condition was migration.

http://books.google.co.in/books?id=...age&q=cultural change in indus valley&f=false


its just like believing some prehistoric man sat on donkey to meet prehistoric counterparts


----------



## El Weirdo

I am all for people moving to other countries for a better life... from bangladesh to india , from India to Us , from afghanistan to Pakistan , from Nepal , bhutan to India and so on. But I hate when people from other countries try to go to a certain country and try to change its culture , Like the hans going to Tibet and creating a cultural genocide , and Bongs going to Assam and try to change things which stood the test of the Time . 

I wud Love for these bangla`s ... who ever they call themselves , pathans , sufis etc to come to Indian Punjab(Jatts) and try this...or even in Haryana and Rajasthan(Gujjars). 
They wud be lynched beyond recognition!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oFFbEAT

Nassr said:


> Ha ha ha ..... start from the Aryans. And after that there were many who invaded South Asia, which was not India. It was made into India by Muslims and Brits. The last time some one captured some territory was during the times of Chandragupt - Mauriya era from where you took those tri-murti. It was probably 4000 years ago. And even in that era Southern Part of India was not part of his empire. Why do you get angry with me now after 4000 years.
> 
> You are a ghost - aren't you. Now huff and puff and try to blow me away.



Aryan Invasion theory is a *Myth*........BUT how would you know, after-all madrassas don't teach anything apart from propaganda....

Death of the Aryan Invasion Theory
http://www.hindunet.org/hindu_history/ancient/aryan/aryan_frawley.html


----------



## shivajithesavior

oFFbEAT said:


> Aryan Invasion theory is a *Myth*........
> 
> Death of the Aryan Invasion Theory



Stephen knapp is a propaganda writer , the one which is suggested by me is much better


----------



## oFFbEAT

shivajitheinvaderkiller said:


> Stephen knapp is a propaganda writer , the one which is suggested by me is much better


What ever.....but the 'Aryan Invasion' theory has been disproved by many *Indian* Historians as well......I just provided a source which was readily available.....also citing Indian source might raise doubt about its neutrality....

By the way this off-topic discussion should end here.....I think....


----------



## jaunty

iajdani said:


> Seems like Muslim already have a upper hand in Assam and this violence just prove that. Its time Muslim declare Assam as the Muslim majority state.


 
Nah just wait for the day you start crying about these illegal leeches (I know you're from Sylhet, so a few of them may be your close relatives too) just like you're crying about the Rohingyas now.


You Troll me, I Troll you back.


----------



## Rhino

This type of incidents are bumper time for bangla muslims because they get free food and shelter from the gov,they burn their own houses to get compensations....the bangldeshis in assam breed like rats and have the worst living conditions....the bagladeshi problem will be solved only when the cong gov is out.


----------



## Jinx1

oh my my. such an anger. 

The cradle of earliest civilization in India and not mythology, has been the Indus civilization. They were Hindus, Buddhists etc and now the Indus civilization is Muslim. And Pakistan holds the geographical entity which was the cradle of Indian civilization. It has happened over a period of centuries. If Aryans were invaders, who are you guys - emanation of mythology. Bull crap. 

After you lost the cradle of so-called YOUR Indus civilization, you lost your identity and invented the Gangetic civilization, which was not there at all. You guys are still looking for a lost identity and are trying to find it in tri-murtis, which infact is part of indus civilization and is Pakistan now. 

We took it from you because you were not good enough to uphold the great Indus civilization. We will carry the torch forward as the Muslim Indus Civilization where you lowly defeated indians have no place. 

Go bleed your heart

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aakash_2410

Jinx1 said:


> oh my my. such an anger.
> 
> The cradle of earliest civilization in India and not mythology, has been the Indus civilization. They were Hindus, Buddhists etc and now the Indus civilization is Muslim. And Pakistan holds the geographical entity which was the cradle of Indian civilization. It has happened over a period of centuries. If Aryans were invaders, who are you guys - emanation of mythology. Bull crap.
> 
> After you lost the cradle of so-called YOUR Indus civilization, you lost your identity and invented the Gangetic civilization, which was not there at all. You guys are still looking for a lost identity and are trying to find it in tri-murtis, which infact is part of indus civilization and is Pakistan now.
> 
> We took it from you because you were not good enough to uphold the great Indus civilization. We will carry the torch forward as the Muslim Indus Civilization where you lowly defeated indians have no place.
> 
> Go bleed your heart




*Irony:*
A person born on the banks of Indus who thinks he's not Indian (Indo-Aryan) is now lecturing Indians on indentity crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jinx1

aakash_2410 said:


> *Irony:*
> A person born on the banks of Indus who thinks he's not Indian (Indo-Aryan) is now lecturing Indians on indentity crisis.



You need to understand, you guys are not the rightful heirs of India. You should call yourself Bharat. The rightful heirs of Indus civilization are the current holders of the birth place of this civilization. We like to call it Pakistan. But you are not Indians - yes some of you were who left this place and emigrated to the Gangetic valley. 

The Irony is that, it is the identity seeking Bhartis who call themselves Indians - and this indeed is ironic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aakash_2410

Jinx1 said:


> You need to understand, you guys are not the rightful heirs of India. You should call yourself Bharat. The rightful heirs of Indus civilization are the current holders of the birth place of this civilization. We like to call it Pakistan. But you are not Indians - yes some of you were who left this place and emigrated to the Gangetic valley.
> 
> The Irony is that, it is the identity seeking Bhartis who call themselves Indians - and this indeed is ironic.



LMAO! Bharat is India! Did you know most of our Vedas were composed in present day Pakistan? So does that make them Pakistani? You should also know that after the drought in Indus, residents of that civilisation went to the banks of Ganges and established their civilisation there? Don't know your history properly? And then from there Indians spread to all the various locations (Punjab, Sindh, Gujarat, West Bengal, Maharashtra).

By the Pakistan is a beautiful name given to you by your qaid-e-azam. Should be proud of that. You're the first Pakistani who wants to call himself an Indian? And India being the biggest part of British India, India is the legitimate successor of British India, plus you guys separated due to your fears. So India didn't take 'your' name.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jinx1

aakash_2410 said:


> LMAO! Bharat is India! Did you know most of our Vedas were composed in present day Pakistan? So does that make them Pakistani? You should also know that after the drought in Indus, residents of that civilisation went to the banks of Ganges and established their civilisation there? Don't know your history properly? And then from there Indians spread to all the various locations (Punjab, Sindh, Gujarat, West Bengal, Maharashtra).
> 
> By the Pakistan is a beautiful name given to you by your qaid-e-azam. Should be proud of that. You're the first Pakistani who wants to call himself an Indian? And India being the biggest part of British India, India is the legitimate successor of British India, plus you guys separated due to your fears. So India didn't take 'your' name.



You guys are from Bharat and not India. And when did I say I want to call myself Indian - I said we are the rightful heirs of indus civilisation and now call ourselves Pakistanis. It is you people who are not the rightful heirs of Indus civilization and therefore can not call yourself Indians. 

I did say that some from this part moved to Gangetic valley - so they did. You had your vedas written here - the Buddhists had their scripts emanated from Neelum Valley in Kashmir and Taxilla near Islamabad. There are no Buddhists in this part now and very few Hindus. And most of the people here converted to Islam. 

This is the evolution of history. Accept these facts and find a new identity for yourselves instead of trying to identify yourselves as heirs of Chandragupt - Mauriya era from 4000 years ago and wrongfully call yourselves Indians.


----------



## Icewolf

aakash_2410 said:


> And then from there Indians spread to all the various locations (Punjab, Sindh, Gujarat, West Bengal, Maharashtra).


 
You have inferiority complex... The Indus people already settled in Sindh, Gujurat, Punjab, and Maharashtra... Punjabis, Gujuratis, and Maharashtra people are descendants of people who migrated FROM Sindh. From there they migrated to Ganges Valley and populated West Bengal...


----------



## Jinx1

Icewolf said:


> You have inferiority complex... The Indus people already settled in Sindh, Gujurat, Punjab, and Maharashtra... Punjabis, Gujuratis, and Maharashtra people are descendants of people who migrated FROM Sindh. From there they migrated to Ganges Valley and populated West Bengal...



Agreed. It is people from Bharat who have inferiority complex - it is they who are trying to find an identity in a 4000 year old entity, which converted itself in to Buddhism. They were Buddhists and current Bhartis are Hindus. There was no India at that time except for a large entity formed by Chandragupt - Mauriyas. After that, it were the Muslims and subsequently Brits who conquered the lot and started calling it Hindustan and subsequently it was named india. People from current Bharat were in majority and needed a country called India - so it were these guys who self created an identity for themselves linking it with 4000 years old empire - there was nothing otherwise except hundreds of small kingdoms. They were looking for an identity and not us. We had an identity to identify us with.


----------



## Icewolf

Jinx1 said:


> No no - it is you people who have inferiority complex - it is you who are trying to find an identity in a 4000 year old entity, which converted itself in to Buddhism. They were Buddhists and you guys are Hindus. There was no India at that time except for a large entity formed by Chandragupt - Mauriyas. After that, it were the Muslims and subsequently Brits who conquered the lot and started calling it Hindustan and subsequently it was named india. You guys were in majority and needed a country called India - so it were you guys who self created an identity for yourself linking it with 4000 years old empire - there was nothing otherwise except hundreds of small kingdoms. You were looking for an identity and not us. We had an identity to identify us with.


 
??? Look at my flags mate


----------



## Jinx1

Icewolf said:


> ??? Look at my flags mate



SORRY 

The messages were not for you ....... I hope you accept my apology. 

Edited my post.


----------



## oFFbEAT

Jinx1 said:


> *You guys are from Bharat and not India*........



LMAO.....this is what they teach you in Madrassas......

Ancient Bharat/Hindustan even pre-independence India was bigger that modern India......so how can we be from Bharat and not from India.....LOL

*Hybrids* like you are lecturing us on our own civilization.....

*There was never a civilization called Pakistani civilization......*
From modern day Afghanisthan to Myanmar.....It was called Indian Civilization of which the Indus Valley Civilization was a part...
Thus being a Hybrid, you can neither claim any part of the Indian Civilization nor you can claim part of any other civilization......too bad....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icewolf

oFFbEAT said:


> LMAO.....*Hybrids* like you are lecturing us on our own civilization.....
> 
> *There was never a civilization called Pakistani civilization......*
> From modern day Afghanisthan to Myanmar.....It was called Indian Civilization of which the Indus Valley Civilization was a part...
> Thus being a Hybrid, you can neither claim any part of the Indian Civilization nor you can claim part of any other civilization......too bad....


 
How are we hybrid? Rather you are hybrid. All ethnic groups in India are just migrants from Sindh.


----------



## oFFbEAT

Icewolf said:


> How are we hybrid? Rather you are hybrid. All ethnic groups in India are just migrants from Sindh.



Even if we consider that we migrated from Sindh, that doesn't make us Hybrid.......
BUT you guys are the result of Intermingling(may be forceful) of Indians and foreign Invaders in modern Day Pakistan......that makes you Hybrid.....what a shameful History you have.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

oFFbEAT said:


> Even if we consider that we migrated from Sindh, that doesn't make us Hybrid.......
> BUT you guys are the result of Intermingling(may be forceful) of Indians and foreign Invaders in modern Day pakistan......that makes you Hybrid.....what a shameful History.....



Here inferiority complex goes... No one is hybrid in Pakistan, we are all Sindhi races... Just because you are related to invaders doesn't mean your hybrid in my eyes, other than that in your HYDERABAD every muslim in there is a SYED... so, what do you have to say about that buddy?

BESIDES, lots of hindus & muslims in india "intermingled" with islamic invaders. Don't show your inferiority complex


----------



## oFFbEAT

Icewolf said:


> Here inferiority complex goes... No one is hybrid in Pakistan, we are all Sindhi races... Just because you are related to invaders doesn't mean your hybrid in my eyes, other than that in your HYDERABAD every muslim in there is a SYED... so, what do you have to say about that buddy?
> 
> BESIDES, lots of hindus & muslims in india "intermingled" with islamic invaders. Don't show your inferiority complex



Just tell me, if you marry a Hindu girl, would you let her remain Hindu.....*NO*....
Therefore all the Muslim population TODAY in the Indian subcontinent(i.e in Afghanistan,Pakistan India and Bangladesh) can be explained by the fact that they are either direct descendants of the Muslim Invaders OR Hybrids(i.e result of intermingling between Indians and the Invaders).....
Now, after so many years there cannot be practically any direct descendant.....*thus all Muslims today in the Indian Subcontinent are Hybrids.....*

BUT you cannot say the same thing regarding the Hindus, marriages between a Hindu man and a Muslim women are rare since Muslims are more conservative and strict about their religion.....
Thus all the Hindus in the Indian subcontinent TODAY are practically continuation of the ancient Indian race.......which has been continuing from time immemorial.....


----------



## Icewolf

oFFbEAT said:


> Just tell me, if you marry a Hindu girl, would you let her remain Hindu.....*NO*....
> Therefore all the Muslim population TODAY in the Indian subcontinent(i.e in Afghanistan,Pakistan India and Bangladesh) can be explained by the fact that they are either direct descendants of the Muslim Invaders OR Hybrids(i.e result of intermingling between Indians and the Invaders).....
> Now, after so many years there cannot be practically any direct descendant.....*thus all Muslims today in the Indian Subcontinent are Hybrids.....*
> 
> BUT you cannot say the same thing regarding the Hindus, marriages between a Hindu man and a Muslim women are rare since Muslims are more conservative and strict about their religion.....
> Thus all the Hindus in the Indian subcontinent TODAY are practically continuation of the ancient Indian race.......which has been continuing from time immemorial.....


 
If I married a Hindu girl I'd let her choose her religion. How do you know their hybrids, idiot? Because their taller and whiter than you? Most Muslims converted, doesnt mean that they have invader blood in them.

All Hindus are just ethnicities from Sindh, do not think you are superior to us. Out of all people, migrants think they are superior to us. Sindhis, Balochis, Pushtuns, Punjabis, Gujuratis, and Northern Maharashtrians are the real IVC races, rest of the people who dont live in these regions are just MIGRANTS, and deserve to be called Ganges races or whatever you call your river...


----------



## cirr

The international community should strongly condemn the barbaric acts of the Indian government and its security establishments&#12290;


----------



## oFFbEAT

Icewolf said:


> If I married a Hindu girl I'd let her choose her religion. How do you know their hybrids, idiot? Because their taller and whiter than you? Most Muslims converted, doesnt mean that they have invader blood in them.
> 
> All Hindus are just ethnicities from Sindh, do not think you are superior to us. Out of all people, migrants think they are superior to us. Sindhis, Balochis, Pushtuns, Punjabis, Gujuratis, and Northern Maharashtrians are the real IVC races, rest of the people who dont live in these regions are just MIGRANTS, and deserve to be called Ganges races or whatever you call your river...



I don't know what they teach you guys in madrassas....BUT if you ever have a chance to study real History, you'll find that the Indus valley Civilization was dead long before the Muslims invaded the Indian subcontinent....
The IVC died a natural death after continuing for more than 2000 yrs...
*The IVC people slowly shifted towards East during its death...and scattered all along the Indo-Gangetic plain*......in-fact they scattered all over the Indian subcontinent....even links have been found between the Dravidians and the IVC people.....
Thus the descendants of the IVC people started the Gangetic civilization which is continuing till today....

Some of you were also descendants of the same IVC people but later got mixed up with the Invaders....

Thus as the continuation of the *original Indic race*, we can claim the heritage of the Ancient Indian Civilization which included the IVC....actually we've been here long before IVC....
BUT you, as Hybrids, can NEITHER claim any part of the ancient Indian heritage NOR you can claim any part of the Islamic invader's heritage because you are neither US nor THEM......you're somewhere in between....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

oFFbEAT said:


> I don't know what they teach you guys in madrassas....BUT if you ever have a chance to study real History, you'll find that the Indus valley Civilization was dead long before the Muslims invaded the Indian subcontinent....
> The IVC died a natural death after continuing for more than 2000 yrs...
> *The IVC people slowly shifted towards East during its death...and scattered all along the Indo-Gangetic plain*......in-fact they scattered all over the Indian subcontinent....even links have been found between the Dravidians and the IVC people.....
> Thus the descendants of the IVC people started the Gangetic civilization which is continuing till today....
> 
> Some of you were also descendants of the same IVC people but later got mixed up with the Invaders....



I dont know what they teach you in pundit training, but the people living near the Indus River are a continuation of the IVC. It hasn't died, maybe its old sites have been vanquished, but that doesn't mean it has died.

Be calm son, you're race is from Sindh, cradle of all the Indo-Aryan races.




OFFbeat said:


> Thus as the continuation of the *original Indic race*, we can claim the heritage of the Ancient Indian Civilization which included the IVC....actually we've been here long before IVC....
> BUT you, as Hybrids, can NEITHER claim any part of the ancient Indian heritage NOR you can claim any part of the Islamic invader's heritage because you are neither US nor THEM......you're somewhere in between....


 
Whose US? You're not part of the IVC at ALL. All races in present day India are migrants from Sindh. You have no right calling yourselves IVC people. Migrants...

And we aren't migrants how many times will I tell you. I have proof you are Migrants, but you have no proof that we are Hybrids. You can claim Gangetic plain as yours migrant, you have no right claiming IVC as yours.


----------



## oFFbEAT

Icewolf said:


> I dont know what they teach you in pundit training, but the people living near the Indus River are a continuation of the IVC. It hasn't died, maybe its old sites have been vanquished, but that doesn't mean it has died....



People living near the Indus River were related to IVC before the Islamic Invasion.....after that, they became Hybrid....I explained it below....



Icewolf said:


> Be calm son, you're race is from Sindh, cradle of all the Indo-Aryan races....



The Aryan Invasion Theory is a myth...as stated earlier....
This myth is a result of misinterpretation of the VEDAS....and western prejudice that the Asians could not have been civilized before them....
The discovery of IVC discards the Aryan Invasion Theory....



Icewolf said:


> Whose US? *You're not part of the IVC *at ALL. All races in present day India are migrants from Sindh. You have no right calling yourselves IVC people. Migrants...
> 
> And we aren't migrants how many times will I tell you. I have proof you are Migrants, but you have no proof that we are Hybrids. You can claim Gangetic plain as yours migrant, you have no right claiming IVC as yours.



We are obviously not part of IVC any more.....how can we be.....the IVC died more than 5000 yrs ago...we're continuation of IVC...i.e we're descendants of the IVC people who have migrated towards East...and hence we can claim the heritage of IVC....

And yes some of your ancestors might have also been descendants of the IVC people BUT when you intermingled with the Invaders, you got detached from your root.....hence you cannot claim the heritage of IVC....
Even if you claim that your ancestors didn't intermingle, they converted directly from Hinduism, then also you are Hybrid because *after conversion to Islam you have to marry another Muslim and that Muslim might OR might not have had the Invader's gene........
Now, after so many years of intermingling between 'original' Muslims(i.e descendants of the Invaders) and converted Muslims, it's impossible to find a 'pure' blood line of either the 'original' Muslims OR the converted Muslims.....Thus, practically every Muslim of the subcontinent has become Hybrid.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

oFFbEAT said:


> And yes some of your ancestors might have also been descendants of the IVC people BUT when you intermingled with the Invaders, you got detached from your root.....hence you cannot claim the heritage of IVC....
> Even if you claim that your ancestors didn't intermingle, they converted directly from Hinduism, then also you are Hybrid because after conversion to Islam you have to marry another Muslim and that Muslim might OR might not have had the Invader's gene........
> Now, after so many years of intermingling between 'original' Muslims(i.e descendants of the Invaders) and converted Muslims, it's impossible find a 'pure' blood line of either the 'original' Muslims OR the converted Muslims.....Thus, practically every Muslim of the subcontinent has become Hybrid.....


 
I already freaking told you, you can't figure our that all Sub continent Muslims have hybrid blood. If you think, you are a moron and a kid. You don't know that we have any hybrid blood. Your blood doesn't change when you're coverted, just saying. 

And DO NOT think you are inheritor of IVC, only people who born in Gujurat, Sindh, Punjab, KP, and Balochistan can say that. Rest are just MIGRANTS.


----------



## IndoUS

I don't get it, if it's the illegal immigrants that are doing this then shoot them on sight we have to protect our citizens first screw these illegal idiots.


----------



## oFFbEAT

Icewolf said:


> I already freaking told you, you can't figure our that all Sub continent Muslims have hybrid blood. If you think, you are a moron and a kid. You don't know that we have any hybrid blood. *Your blood doesn't change when you're coverted,* just saying.....



I agree, your blood doesn't change when you convert....
BUT, just think, as a Muslim when you have to marry another Muslim....How will you find that he/she doesn't have mixed blood *OR* blood line of the Invaders.....if he/she has any of these then the children are obviously going to be Hybrid...
like this after so many years of intermingling there is practically no-one left with the 'original' blood line....hence all are Hybrid...

If you think otherwise, explain it with logic....



Icewolf said:


> And DO NOT think you are inheritor of IVC, only people who born in Gujurat, Sindh, Punjab, KP, and Balochistan can say that. Rest are just MIGRANTS.



Ok, but we migrated from where....from IVC right*!!*....this makes us their descendants....and since we havent converted or intermingled with the Invaders, we carry their same blood line.....thus we're eligible to claim our own ancestor's heritage....

Moreover, after decline of IVC, our forefathers came to the Ganges and made this area into another cradle of civilization.....
So, we can claim the heritage of *TWO* great civilizations.............whereas you can claim *NONE*.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

oFFbEAT said:


> I agree, your blood doesn't change when you convert....
> BUT, just think, as a Muslim when you have to marry another Muslim....How will you find that he/she doesn't have mixed blood OR blood line of the Invaders.....if he/she has any of these then the children are obviously going to be Hybrid...
> like this after so many years of intermingling there is practically no-one left with the 'original' blood line....hence all are Hybrid...
> 
> If you think otherwise, explain it with logic....



How do you know they all are Hybrids? Are you a alien? New Pentagon technology? Besides, lots of Hindus also were Muslim and after Mughal left, they became Hindu again. Should I also assume all Hindus are hybrids?

And it'd take a hell load of time and people to rape millions of hindus and covert them to Muslim, if that's what you're implying about hybrid blood.




OFFbeat said:


> Ok, but we migrated from where....from IVC right*!!*....this makes us their descendants....and since we havent converted or intermingled with the Invaders, we carry their same blood line.....thus we're eligible to claim our own ancestor's heritage....
> 
> Moreover, after decline of IVC, our forefathers came to the Ganges and made this area into another cradle of civilization.....
> So, we can claim the heritage of *TWO* great civilizations.............whereas you can claim *NONE*.....


 
Even if we are hybrids, we can claim IVC. Indians are migrants from the IVC, therefore you cannot claim anything on it. Modern day Pakistanis and Gujuratis and Punjabis can because they live near the Indus River so can claim its history.


----------



## Agni5000

Army should clean up illegal bangladeshi rat infected area..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

A golden chance to flush out the irritants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamranAli

indians dont forget they the day when you will be attacked from all 4 sides.


----------



## kobiraaz

SamranAli said:


> indians dont forget they the day when you will be attacked from all 4 sides.


 
And from inside by banga migrants!


----------



## oFFbEAT

Icewolf said:


> How do you know they all are Hybrids? Are you a alien? New Pentagon technology? .......


 
I gave proper logical explanation.....



Icewolf said:


> ....*Besides, lots of Hindus also were Muslim and after Mughal left, they became Hindu again*. Should I also assume all Hindus are hybrids?
> 
> And it'd take a hell load of time and people to rape millions of hindus and covert them to Muslim, if that's what you're implying about hybrid blood...



The Mughals ruled for almost 350 yrs.....i.e for almost 16 generations.....
Initially they tried to convert by force BUT later gave up due to the huge Hindu population.....
Thus, those who were converted *by force* and those who converted *voluntarily*, their descendants never converted back to Hinduism because of TWO reasons.....
*1.* People generally try to adhere to their father's religion.....
*2.* After so many generations no-one can be sure whether their ancestors were converted by force or not....
*Just think, Your ancestors were once Hindus, would you convert back to Hinduism now....*

Thus, Hindus became Muslims and intermingled with the Invaders, thereby becoming hybrids....BUT Muslims didn't become Hindus, so Hindus have a pure blood line.....



Icewolf said:


> ....Even if we are hybrids, we can claim IVC. Indians are migrants from the IVC, therefore you cannot claim anything on it. Modern day Pakistanis and Gujuratis and Punjabis can because they live near the Indus River so can claim its history.



Your claim is funny....
just because you stay in a particular region, you cannot claim the heritage of that region.....
You have to be related to the region in a +ve direct way.....*BUT you are related to the people who DESTROYED the region........*
Thus you cannot claim anything....


----------



## OrionHunter

Nassr said:


> Unity in Diversity at its best in a *blood soaked Indian democracy.*


 You serious? Look inwards and you will notice that more than 100,000 Pakistanis have been butchered in Pakistan in the last few years due internal strife, Sunnis killing of Shias, assassinations in Karachi, terrorism, political bloodshed, and so on. And you call India a 'blood stained democracy'? Jeeez! 

Wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## YouGotRouged

iajdani said:


> Seems like Muslim already have a upper hand in Assam and this violence just prove that. Its time Muslim declare Assam as the Muslim majority state.



Did an angel come to your dreams and tell you that? Dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb(only south park fans wills get the reference to this one)


----------



## Icewolf

@OFFbeat

Okay Im not replying to you again. You are an idiot, really

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anish1

Mass murderer Tarun Gogoi should be hanged.
Butcher of bodos.


----------



## scorpionx

SamranAli said:


> indians dont forget they the day when you will be attacked from all 4 sides.


Who told you? Nostradamus?


----------



## Cherokee

iajdani said:


> Well Indian Hindu supports have very little implication on Islamic empire in the future. But once India turns Islamic which will be interesting to see.



Wet your Bed every night with the thought of it and change sheets in The morning . That is what your sorry life has come down to . Bangladeshis have become a fodder for BSF and now Bodos . Lol .



SamranAli said:


> indians dont forget they the day when you will be attacked from all 4 sides.



Hahah . We have already ripped you apart once , Snatched siachen , and US is dropping "bumbs" on your heads .

Time is not Far when Pakistan will be divided into balochistan , Sindhudesh , Pakhtoonistan . We will have some mercy on Punjabis and Kashmiris as we will absorb that in India . Wheels have been set in Motion and you are seeing it happening infront of your eyes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Icewolf said:


> @OFFbeat
> 
> Okay Im not replying to you again. You are an idiot, really



There is no reasoning with Internet Hindus. 
They don't understand logic and reason, they only go by emotions. 
Since they only have emotion, they can say silly things like "The Aryan Invasion is a myth" and "The Mughals converted by force"

The best way to treat them is like you would treat a child, give them a bad look but move on.


----------



## Cherokee

scorpionx said:


> Who told you? Nostradamus?



No NostraMullahs

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kesang

iajdani said:


> Seems like Muslim already have a upper hand in Assam and this violence just prove that. Its time Muslim declare Assam as the Muslim majority state.


 
You are a hypocrite. Once you said that NE are your brother and now you are happy because NE are being killed by some alien( whose origin is Bangladesh ) who came to our land for better life by jumping fences.

btw. This proves what I said. Bangladeshi want a independent northeast because bangladeshi want to dump their huge population in NE.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...ck-game-china-backing-proved-post3198848.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Trolla-Lala said:


> Time is not Far when Pakistan will be divided into balochistan , Sindhudesh , Pakhtoonistan . We will have some mercy on Punjabis and Kashmiris as we will absorb that in India . Wheels have been set in Motion and you are seeing it happening infront of your eyes


 
Son before that happens there will be no India. Now go to sleep son, u have to wake up for school tom.


----------



## scorpionx

Icewolf said:


> Son before that happens there will be no India. Now go to sleep son, u have to wake up for school tom.


Is it still late night in Pakistan,dear? or its an effect of N10?


----------



## Icewolf

scorpionx said:


> Is it still late night in Pakistan,dear? or its an effect of N10?


 
PDF is Addicting!!!!


----------



## Harry Potter

Icewolf said:


> Son before that happens there will be no India. Now go to sleep son, u have to wake up for school tom.


 
Please go to your madrassa first.
What Troll-lala has said will soon become a reality.

Anyways out of the 21 dead 14 are Bangladeshis and 90% Of thos displaced are also Bangladeshis.


----------



## newdelhinsa

Illegal Immigrant mess needs to be cleaned. 

I hope Congress-I and its thugs will burn in hell forever and these 'lungichap' parasites will vanish for good. 

The lesson must be conveyed to people living else where who daydream that India will be infested by these cockroaches forever.

All the power to those who are fighting against them.


----------



## Cherokee

Icewolf said:


> Son before that happens there will be no India. Now go to sleep son, u have to wake up for school tom.



hahaha Said Same after Bangladesh and Siachen Fiasco .


----------



## Icewolf

newdelhinsa said:


> Illegal Immigrant mess needs to be cleaned.
> 
> I hope Congress-I and its thugs will burn in hell forever and these 'lungichap' parasites will vanish for good.
> 
> The lesson must be conveyed to people living else where who daydream that India will be infested by these cockroaches forever.
> 
> All the power to those who are fighting against them.


 
I agree. Let there be another Nellie Massacre... I hate these damn Muslims in India! India needs to be Muslim free, all Muslims are ISI agents!! Don't you agree, buddy?


----------



## scorpionx

Icewolf said:


> I agree. Let there be another Nellie Massacre... I hate these damn Muslims in India! India needs to be Muslim free, all Muslims are ISI agents!! Don't you agree, buddy?


Problem is we see it as *21 illegal immigrants* died in clash (although not a very desirable incident) and you are tagging it as a slaughter of *muslims*. Can you please come out of that dome and address the real problem here? What would have been your reaction when something like these outpourings of illegal human wave happen to be in your own state endangering your own existence?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Jinx1 said:


> oh my my. such an anger.
> 
> The cradle of earliest civilization in India and not mythology, has been the Indus civilization. They were Hindus, Buddhists etc and now the Indus civilization is Muslim. And Pakistan holds the geographical entity which was the cradle of Indian civilization. It has happened over a period of centuries. If Aryans were invaders, who are you guys - emanation of mythology. Bull crap.
> 
> After you lost the cradle of so-called YOUR Indus civilization, you lost your identity and invented the Gangetic civilization, which was not there at all. You guys are still looking for a lost identity and are trying to find it in tri-murtis, which infact is part of indus civilization and is Pakistan now.
> 
> We took it from you because you were not good enough to uphold the great Indus civilization. We will carry the torch forward as the Muslim Indus Civilization where you lowly defeated indians have no place.
> 
> Go bleed your heart



I dont know why muslims interested in history and what they now about History , their history starts when their religion from, but they forget that many religions exist before that. Now Muslims always tries to twist and tech their younger generation about their fancy history. Some muslims countries don't even teach history before Islam was born, 

Like Malaysia which was Hindu kingdom before becoming muslim but in Malaysia they don't teach history of Hindu Kingdom , so their kids don't know their real history.

Likewise you people always tries to tame history, Remember Buddha Statues in Afghanistan, which says that land actually belong to India since Islam born.


----------



## Icewolf

scorpionx said:


> Problem is we see it as 21 illegal immigrants died in clash (although not a very desirable incident) and you are tagging it as a slaughter of muslims. Can you please come out of that dome and address the real problem here?


 
There is no proof they are illegal migrants. Any Muslim in your states is termed as illegal migrant thats why so much hate & discrimination against them


----------



## karan.1970

Icewolf said:


> I agree. Let there be another Nellie Massacre... I hate these damn Muslims in India! India needs to be Muslim free, all Muslims are ISI agents!! Don't you agree, buddy?



Arre, we just want the illegal immigrants to be thrown out.. Pakistan has still not come to terms with its legal immigrants (Mohajirs) and still discreminates against them... Think about that first...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icewolf

karan.1970 said:


> Arre, we just want the illegal immigrants to be thrown out.. Pakistan has still not come to terms with its legal immigrants (Mohajirs) and still discreminates against them... Think about that first...


 
As I said before, you think any Muslim who lives in Bengal is illegal Bangladeshi... That too & without proof


----------



## newdelhinsa

Icewolf said:


> I agree. Let there be another Nellie Massacre... I hate these damn Muslims in India! India needs to be Muslim free, all Muslims are ISI agents!! Don't you agree, buddy?



They were kicked out by BD during 1971 and betrayed by Pakistan. Its better Pakistan should live up to its promise and accept the faithful/s back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

newdelhinsa said:


> They were kicked out by BD during 1971 and betrayed by Pakistan. Its better Pakistan should live up to its promise and accept the faithful/s back. We already have enough of our own breeding in record numbers.


 
Again, you think they are leftover Pakistanis without proof.


----------



## Black Widow

I mention this in Burma thread as well, I am suggesting the same here, What if Illegal Migrants Revert to Hinduism??? Will Asamese Accept them.

ppl from NE are scared coz, They are afraid of Islam, In some youtube video We saw Muslims hurling Pakistan flag in NE and hailing Pakistan. 

Revert them to Hinduism and live peacefully. A Hindu can not be Pro Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icewolf

Black Widow said:


> I mention this in Burma thread as well, I am suggesting the same here, What if Illegal Migrants Revert to Hinduism??? Will Asamese Accept them.
> 
> ppl from NE are scared coz, They are afraid of Islam, In some youtube video We saw Muslims hurling Pakistan flag in NE and hailing Pakistan.
> 
> Revert them to Hinduism and live peacefully. A Hindu can not be Pro Pakistan...


 
I agree. All Muslims should either die or get force converted back to Hinduism. They are ISI agents, and no Hindu would ever be part of ISI. Good plan, sir!!


----------



## Supply&Demand

Icewolf said:


> I agree. All Muslims should either die or get force converted back to Hinduism. They are ISI agents, and no Hindu would ever be part of ISI. Good plan, sir!!



Pakistanis should be the last to talk about minorities...

How many minorities have died in Pakistan in last few months???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Supply&Demand said:


> Pakistanis should be the last to talk about minorities...
> 
> How many minorities have died in Pakistan in last few months???


 
Ikr, Pakistan needs to treat its Hindus right or else superdooper pooper hyper mega excellent power India will nuke Pakistan!!


----------



## scorpionx

Icewolf said:


> As I said before, you think any Muslim who lives in Bengal is illegal Bangladeshi... That too & without proof


Even muslims of bengal make fun of illegal immigrant from Bangladesh irrespective of their religion.Just sitting thousand miles away, Dont try to put up your own theory please, it sounds silly.


----------



## Marxist

these Bangladeshi are decisive factor in 40-50 assembly seats, we cannot expect that the Govt will take action against them


----------



## Black Widow

Icewolf said:


> I agree. All Muslims should either die or get force converted back to Hinduism. They are ISI agents, and no Hindu would ever be part of ISI. Good plan, sir!!





Whats wrong in conversion, If one can convert once he can convert next time as well. What is base of conversion??/
1. Better life..
2. Peace,
3. Spiritual guidance...

Reversion is one option, Migration and Conversion is major activity in Human history. Take an example of Western part of India (Now Pakistan and Afghanistan). Earlier the settelrs were Hindu, then they converted to Budhhism, Later to Islam. Finally they carve out nation from India.

Bottom line is : *If you convert once, you can convert again... Tell me whats wrong in reverting to Hinduism??? *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamranAli

Trolla-Lala said:


> Wet your Bed every night with the thought of it and change sheets in The morning . That is what your sorry life has come down to . Bangladeshis have become a fodder for BSF and now Bodos . Lol .
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah . We have already ripped you apart once , Snatched siachen , and US is dropping "bumbs" on your heads .
> 
> Time is not Far when Pakistan will be divided into balochistan , Sindhudesh , Pakhtoonistan . We will have some mercy on Punjabis and Kashmiris as we will absorb that in India . Wheels have been set in Motion and you are seeing it happening infront of your eyes


 oh man come on, since we are so weak then why dont you attack us, catch Hafiz Saeed?


----------



## ironman1

Black Widow said:


> Whats wrong in conversion, If one can convert once he can convert next time as well. What is base of conversion??/
> 1. Better life..
> 2. Peace,
> 3. Spiritual guidance...
> 
> Reversion is one option, Migration and Conversion is major activity in Human history. Take an example of Western part of India (Now Pakistan and Afghanistan). Earlier the settelrs were Hindu, then they converted to Budhhism, Later to Islam. Finally they carve out nation from India.
> 
> Bottom line is : *If you convert once, you can convert again... Tell me whats wrong in reverting to Hinduism??? *



man there are few ground realities. one of my repected teacher is a muslim . his son is an officer in indian army. once he was upset about the hardliners relatives of his and confessed that he wanted to be a hindu once again . but he asked this one question and we had no answer to it. he said " i want to go back to being a hindu, but who will marry my kids, not hindus, nor muslims ".

so before we expect them to come back to roots we should give them some space to come back to. and even if they do not come back , they are no less patriot than you and me, we all are brothers , all indians.





[/url][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CZAR

Why all the talk of the Indus valley civilisation in a thread about violence in Assam. 

It is most annoying that mature, educated men from pak resort to this balm of "my daddy strongest" BS, to shield themselves from the today's political realities. 

For the all the pseudo martial race beliefs of our Pakistani friends, it can't sit too well with them that dark skinned, infidels have managed to made them look cheap, powerless, irrelevant and puny. In its hand to mouth existence, enabled first by the US and now by china, the only reason that Pak has made itself appear viable is the overeager, trigger happy nature of the people at large. As pak indulges in hopeless attempts to go relive the "glory days", the sensible power only humour you guys on to do their dirty work. 

These indulgences by pak reek of insecurity and shame. The game has barely begun, and despite the brave face put up by many Pakistanis here (nevemind that half of them are seated comfortably in America), today's ecopmoc and political reality betrays the fact that pak has already lost the plot.

Cheers.


----------



## Black Widow

ironman1 said:


> man there are few ground realities. one of my repected teacher is a muslim . his son is an officer in indian army. once he was upset about the hardliners relatives of his and confessed that he wanted to be a hindu once again . but he asked this one question and we had no answer to it. he said " i want to go back to being a hindu, but who will marry my kids, not hindus, nor muslims ".
> 
> *so before we expect them to come back to roots we should give them some space to come back to.* and even if they do not come back , they are no less patriot than you and me, we all are brothers , all indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]




Completely agree with you, Even my Teacher is Muslim. I have no prejudice against Muslims. 

My suggestion was in specific perspective. I am not talking to convert Indian Muslim. I am just talking bout Illegal BD migrants. Ok if they have problem with converting to Hinduism, convert to Budhhism, AFAIK Budhhism accept conversion.

Conversion is basic right in India, one can convert to lead better life, If one feel that convertig to Hinduism can make there life better, they can. After all they comnverted to Islam for better life in Middle age. In middle age Islam gave them better life, Now other religion. When once you can change religion, what problem in doing it twice??? 

Agree with bolded part..


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Icewolf said:


> There is no proof they are illegal migrants. Any Muslim in your states is termed as illegal migrant thats why so much hate & discrimination against them



well, yes if muslim population rises in the area suddenly and become double in a year or two, speaking bangla language , their is no need to prove that migrants are illegal. 

Every Area has different accent of speaking and by the way they behave can become known from which are he belongs to.

and their is no Proof they belong to indian state, some muslims leaders protect then and use them illegal activity.


----------



## karan.1970

Icewolf said:


> As I said before, you think any Muslim who lives in Bengal is illegal Bangladeshi... That too & without proof



Show me the proof that I think that ...


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Black Widow said:


> Completely agree with you, Even my Teacher is Muslim. I have no prejudice against Muslims.
> 
> My suggestion was in specific perspective. I am not talking to convert Indian Muslim. I am just talking bout Illegal BD migrants. Ok if they have problem with converting to Hinduism, convert to Budhhism, AFAIK Budhhism accept conversion.
> 
> Conversion is basic right in India, one can convert to lead better life, If one feel that convertig to Hinduism can make there life better, they can. After all they comnverted to Islam for better life in Middle age. In middle age Islam gave them better life, Now other religion. When once you can change religion, what problem in doing it twice???
> 
> Agree with bolded part..



use these muslims to go for brain wash camp like what china is doing with tibetans.


----------



## ironman1

Black Widow said:


> Completely agree with you, Even my Teacher is Muslim. I have no prejudice against Muslims.
> 
> My suggestion was in specific perspective. I am not talking to convert Indian Muslim. I am just talking bout Illegal BD migrants. Ok if they have problem with converting to Hinduism, convert to Budhhism, AFAIK Budhhism accept conversion.
> 
> Conversion is basic right in India, one can convert to lead better life, If one feel that convertig to Hinduism can make there life better, they can. After all they comnverted to Islam for better life in Middle age. In middle age Islam gave them better life, Now other religion. When once you can change religion, what problem in doing it twice???
> 
> Agree with bolded part..



u r right . unfortunately most of them have forgotten the atrocities carried out on them by invaders , for which they had to convert to protect themselves . they were infact our people who bled before anybody . 
as for bangladeshi's , anybody who supports them can have them. we are charitable but not that much that we will let our people be killed by them and keep smiling !


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Just wait ........... the Bodos of Assam will be roasting the sorry arses of the illegal Bangladeshis ......... When the Bodos hit back, the Bangladeshi illegal scums will not know what hit them ..... they will be crappping bricks now and running back to their country ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

The rise of Muslim population in Assam is huge. Bengalis already the majority in Assam. Its time to show "Who is the BOSS"


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

iajdani said:


> The rise of Muslim population in Assam is huge. Bengalis already the majority in Assam. Its time to show "Who is the BOSS"


 

Lets send some army over there ........... bosh shosh ................will be running back to the sh1t hole across the border ........


----------



## sangsharma

iajdani said:


> The rise of Muslim population in Assam is huge. Bengalis already the majority in Assam. Its time to show "Who is the BOSS"




First get food to eat...then think of being a boss. Street crime has increased too much in India due to illegal bangladeshi thugs!!


----------



## CZAR

iajdani said:


> The rise of Muslim population in Assam is huge. Bengalis already the majority in Assam. Its time to show "Who is the BOSS"



Who's boss?! Why ask a poor, ill equipped and discriminated community to fulfil your fantasies. BD would like to have us beleive that it has potent and lethal armed forces. So why don't you take it upon yourself to show India who's boss? Or did you just grossly overestimate what you and your ilk are capable of?


----------



## Roybot

Guys just ignore the troll and his flame bait. Remind them of this thread next time they moan about BSF hunting on the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## harpoon

The thread has been converted by some vested interests to a clash b/n Hindus & Muslims..No its a clash b/n Bodos & Illegal Bangaldeshi Migrants.


----------



## Supply&Demand

*We have a pathetic and blood sucking gov

For a few extra votes they have made us minority in our own country!*



harpoon said:


> The thread has been converted by some vested interests to a clash b/n Hindus & Muslims..No its a clash b/n Bodos & Illegal Bangaldeshi Migrants.



infact majority of bodos are christians !!!


----------



## GoodBoy

Icewolf said:


> Ikr, Pakistan needs to treat its Hindus right or else superdooper pooper hyper mega excellent power India will nuke Pakistan!!


 
no no no... how can we take panga with Shupa Puppa Duppa Islamic Noooooclear Power like Pakistan who can't protect it's own muslim population who face Drones/Bomb attacks on daily basis.


----------



## zootinali

Supply&Demand said:


> *We have a pathetic and blood sucking gov
> 
> For a few extra votes they have made us minority in our own country!*
> 
> 
> *
> infact majority of bodos are christians *!!!


 
No only 9% bodos are christians, rest of us are hindu/bathoist ,we are small tribe if compared with rest of the population ,less then a million people if sister tribes in upper assam and southern assam are excluded..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*80 homes burned in India clashes*


Rioters clashing over land rights have burned down dozens of homes in north-east India, while some 50,000 villagers are sheltering in camps for protection, police said today.

Assam Police Chief JN Choudhury said 21 bodies hacked with machetes and left in the jungle or by the road or riverside have been found since violence erupted between the region's ethnic Bodo community and Muslim settlers in the state's western district of Kokrajha on Friday.

Local police inspector general SN Singh said today that some 5,000 troops have been deployed with a mandate to shoot suspected rioters on sight.

Some 80 homes were burned overnight as the violence spread to Dhubri and Chirang districts. No-one was injured in the fires as the residents had fled to government shelters.

"We have decided to control the situation with a firm hand, and we have issued shoot orders," said Mr Singh.

Animosity and accusations of land-stealing have long simmered between Bodos and the thousands of mostly Bengali Muslim settlers, many of whom came from the former East Pakistan before it became Bangladesh in 1971. The two groups have clashed sporadically since 1990s and burned each other's homes and property.

A mob of more than 500 people attacked the Indian Railways' showcase Rajdhani Express train this morning, pelting it with stones and bricks as it crossed the state border from West Bengal, forcing it to reverse course.

Yesterday, protesters among the Muslim minority staged a demonstration that blocked the same train for five hours.

The violence has severely disrupted all regional train services, with about 30 delayed or cancelled, affecting some 15,000 passengers, railways spokesman S Hajong said.

The protesters have also called a general strike to demand authorities restore order.

80 homes burned in India clashes - Asia - World - The Independent


----------



## GoodBoy

harpoon said:


> The thread has been converted by some vested interests to a clash b/n Hindus & Muslims..No its a clash b/n Bodos & Illegal Bangaldeshi Migrants.



Actually it's a clash between India and illegal Bangladeshis muslims...... *"incidently"* same riots going on between illegal Bangladeshi muslims and Burmese.


----------



## Supply&Demand

zootinali said:


> No only 5% bodos are christians, rest of us are hindu/bathoist ,we are small tribe if compared with rest of the population ,less then a million people if sister tribes in upper assam and southern assam are excluded..



oh..didnt knew...i thought i read somewhere that majority are christians..may be some other tribe...

@ontopic:
Anyways..the problem is Congress thinks it will get assured votes from muslims while others will generally not vote for them ..and that is why the gov in central and state turn a blind eye towards these illegal aliens...


----------



## zootinali

Supply&Demand said:


> oh..didnt knew...i thought i read somewhere that majority are christians..may be some other tribe...
> 
> @ontopic:
> Anyways..the problem is Congress thinks it will get assured votes from muslims while others will generally not vote for them ..and that is why the gov in central and state turn a blind eye towards these illegal aliens...



Exactly ..this is what has been happening for last three decades , congress is too corrupt to do any thing and the regional parties are equally weak and clueless. In coming years clashes will only increase in intensity and severity because the illegal -migrants population have been growing quite alarmingly specially in western assam in district of dhubri & goalpara and now they are spilling over to other districts of assam even in areas which had no bengali-muslim population just a decade ago.
Alternatievly Some people here belive that the current clash has been instigated by some members of congress party themselve to divert attention from the all the bad publicity the news channel ,NEWSLIVE have been recieving, due to their involvement in recent guwahati molestation case as the cahnnel owner is a powerdul member of congress party. whatever, but it only highlights the facts that natives extreme dislike for the illegal migrants and small incidence can turn into bigger clashes..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## guru1

Lakhs of people take refuge in Dhubri; No govt. help yet: Residents

Guwahati: Lakhs of Bengali speaking (illigal immigrants)Muslims have left their homes in Kokrajhar district in last 72 hours due to attacks from Bodos. They have entered neighboring Dhubri district to save their life, but the government has not yet erected any relief camp here, leave alone relief materials, said victims and locals. People have taken shelter in schools and panchayat offices. Hundreds of victims camping in Kokrajhar-Dhubri border areas are fearing for life here also from Bodos and so running to safer destinations.

A displaced person from Kokrajhar was taking refuge at a school near NH-31 on the border of Kokrajhar-Dhubri. Locals had created the relief camp. But when TCN called him on phone an hour ago he said he along with others was rushing from the camp as Bodos were coming to attack. &#8220;Right now I am running to save my life. Please call me later,&#8221; said the man adding there was no support from the govt. in last three days.

Principal of the school which is on the border of Kokrajhar and Dhubri said: around 500 people were taking shelter at his school and two other neighboring schools. Local villagers were collecting for food, no support has come from the govt. He said lakhs of people have left their homes in Kokrajhar to save their life from the onslaught of Bodos.

A journalist with Asomya Pratidin in Dhubri told TCN that about 3 lakh people have entered Dhubri from Kokrajhar, but the govt does not acknowledge it and so has not erected any relief camp. He said situation is very dangerous. &#8220;Even the situation is becoming hostile in Dhubri, no relief has reached from govt. locals are collecting for relief,&#8221; said the journalist. He informed that govt figures about deaths (25) are very low from the actual toll.

Three days back a clash between Bodos and Police took different turn and Bodos started attacking Bengali speaking Muslims in Bodoland Territorial Area Districts which include Kokrajhar also..good job bodo.

http://twocircles.net/2012jul24/lakhs_people_take_refuge_dhubri_no_govt_help_yet_residents.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

guru1 said:


> Lakhs of people take refuge in Dhubri; No govt. help yet: Residents
> 
> Guwahati: Lakhs of Bengali speaking (illigal immigrants)Muslims have left their homes in Kokrajhar district in last 72 hours due to attacks from Bodos. They have entered neighboring Dhubri district to save their life, but the government has not yet erected any relief camp here, leave alone relief materials, said victims and locals. People have taken shelter in schools and panchayat offices. Hundreds of victims camping in Kokrajhar-Dhubri border areas are fearing for life here also from Bodos and so running to safer destinations.
> 
> A displaced person from Kokrajhar was taking refuge at a school near NH-31 on the border of Kokrajhar-Dhubri. Locals had created the relief camp. But when TCN called him on phone an hour ago he said he along with others was rushing from the camp as Bodos were coming to attack. &#8220;Right now I am running to save my life. Please call me later,&#8221; said the man adding there was no support from the govt. in last three days.
> 
> Principal of the school which is on the border of Kokrajhar and Dhubri said: around 500 people were taking shelter at his school and two other neighboring schools. Local villagers were collecting for food, no support has come from the govt. He said lakhs of people have left their homes in Kokrajhar to save their life from the onslaught of Bodos.
> 
> A journalist with Asomya Pratidin in Dhubri told TCN that about 3 lakh people have entered Dhubri from Kokrajhar, but the govt does not acknowledge it and so has not erected any relief camp. He said situation is very dangerous. &#8220;Even the situation is becoming hostile in Dhubri, no relief has reached from govt. locals are collecting for relief,&#8221; said the journalist. He informed that govt figures about deaths (25) are very low from the actual toll.
> 
> Three days back a clash between Bodos and Police took different turn and Bodos started attacking Bengali speaking Muslims in Bodoland Territorial Area Districts which include Kokrajhar also..good one bodo.
> 
> http://twocircles.net/2012jul24/lakhs_people_take_refuge_dhubri_no_govt_help_yet_residents.html



these people should be sent to bangladesh and not into another district,....


----------



## asad71

Supply&Demand said:


> these people should be sent to bangladesh and not into another district,....



1. If there are Bangladeshis in a place, that is BD territory.

2. From inception Indian Intel has been creating various underground groups to incite in-fights among the Muslims, Bengalees, Tribals and local Ahomees, etc. Like it misfired with LTTE, it has backfired in NE in most instances. The local people, a peaceful happy lot, are paying the price in this chess-board game played at New Delhi.

3. The Muslims are either local for generations or those taking refuge from the atrocities of Narendra Modi, Bal Thacjery, Advani,Tegadia, etc. The Bengalees are also 100% local for generations including those that went across in 1947.

4. All problems of NE would be over once Indian occupation is vacated.


----------



## illusion8

guru1 said:


> Lakhs of people take refuge in Dhubri; No govt. help yet: Residents
> 
> Guwahati: Lakhs of Bengali speaking (illigal immigrants)Muslims have left their homes in Kokrajhar district in last 72 hours due to attacks from Bodos. They have entered neighboring Dhubri district to save their life, but the government has not yet erected any relief camp here, leave alone relief materials, said victims and locals. People have taken shelter in schools and panchayat offices. Hundreds of victims camping in Kokrajhar-Dhubri border areas are fearing for life here also from Bodos and so running to safer destinations.
> 
> A displaced person from Kokrajhar was taking refuge at a school near NH-31 on the border of Kokrajhar-Dhubri. Locals had created the relief camp. But when TCN called him on phone an hour ago he said he along with others was rushing from the camp as Bodos were coming to attack. &#8220;Right now I am running to save my life. Please call me later,&#8221; said the man adding there was no support from the govt. in last three days.
> 
> Principal of the school which is on the border of Kokrajhar and Dhubri said: around 500 people were taking shelter at his school and two other neighboring schools. Local villagers were collecting for food, no support has come from the govt. He said lakhs of people have left their homes in Kokrajhar to save their life from the onslaught of Bodos.
> 
> A journalist with Asomya Pratidin in Dhubri told TCN that about 3 lakh people have entered Dhubri from Kokrajhar, but the govt does not acknowledge it and so has not erected any relief camp. He said situation is very dangerous. &#8220;Even the situation is becoming hostile in Dhubri, no relief has reached from govt. locals are collecting for relief,&#8221; said the journalist. He informed that govt figures about deaths (25) are very low from the actual toll.
> 
> Three days back a clash between Bodos and Police took different turn and Bodos started attacking Bengali speaking Muslims in Bodoland Territorial Area Districts which include Kokrajhar also..good one bodo.
> 
> http://twocircles.net/2012jul24/lakhs_people_take_refuge_dhubri_no_govt_help_yet_residents.html



good Bhaag DK Bose DK Bhaag - I hope they are running towards their swampland and not into interior India.


----------



## Nassr

Such violence is symptomatic in India. North Eastern Indian states, Naxals in over 120 districts in almost 10 Indian states, Indian Occupied Kashmir, Muslim massacres in Gujarat and elsewhere. 

Where the Hindu hardliners are unable punish a local minority, they initiate a divide and rule policy to instigate clashes between various minorities. Then blame one minority and commit horrible atrocities against them. 

But what has happened over a period of time is that the situation has gotten out of hand due to such policies and now most of India is ungovernable and government writ can not be established. 

This raises an important question. Is India failing as a so-called united nation state?

India has 140 known Secessionist/Freedom Movements operating in its 28 States and 7 Union Territories « dbsjeyaraj.com

India has 140 known Secessionist/Freedom Movements operating in its 28 States and 7 Union Territories
12 July 2012, 10:31 pm

by Khan.A.Sufyan

&#8220;We arrived in Darzo (Mizoram, India) about ten in the morning. My orders were to get the villagers to collect whatever moveable property they could, and set their own village on fire at seven in the evening.

Night fell, I lit a torch myself and set fire to one of the houses. I knew I was carrying out orders, and would hate to do such a thing if I had my way.

My soldiers also started torching other buildings, and the whole place was soon ablaze. Women were wailing and shouting and cursing. Children were frightened and cried. But the grown men were silent; not a whimper or a whisper from them. When it was time for the world to sleep, we marched out of Darzo .

We walked fifteen miles and the morning saw us in Hnahthial. I hated myself that night. I had done the job of an executioner. I called the Darzo Village Council President and his village elders and ordered them to sign a document saying that they had voluntarily asked to be resettled under the protection of the Security Forces as they were being harassed by the insurgents and that no force or coercion was used by the Security Forces.
They refused to sign. So I called them in one man at a time. On my table was a loaded revolver, and in the corner stood two NCOs with loaded sten-guns. This frightened them, and one by one they signed the documents.)

- Lalkhama 2006. A Mizo Civil Servant&#8217;s Random Reflections. Ghazaibad:
Express Print House, pp.177-180

In September 2011, state assembly of Indian Occupied Kashmir (IOK) debated a report which uncovered presence of more than 2,000 unmarked mass graves not far from the Line of Control that divides Pakistan from IOK. The report, by Indian government appointed State Human Rights Commission, also issued its first official acknowledgment of the presence of these mass graves.

Such incidents have not only been reported from IOK but many other parts of India. The atrocities committed to counter many ongoing insurgencies in the name of democratic Union of India are wide-spread, horrendous and shameful, yet only a handful of the perpetrators has ever been brought to justice.

India has been able to bring some of these insurgencies under a measure of control. Yet the wanton atrocities committed by Indian security forces and the coercive manipulation of democratic process probably has been some of the major causes why India houses one of the largest number of freedom movements and secessionist groups, insurgencies and extremist groups and in any one country in the world. Currently, there are around 140 such known groups operating in 28 Indian States and 7 Union Territories.

There are parts of India where diverse set of freedom movement groups run their own independent governments, collect taxes, maintain functional bureaucratic institutions, judiciary and maintain well organized regular and trained armies. On 30 June 2012, the Army of Government of People&#8217;s Republic of Nagaland held an openly announced passing out parade of a batch of officers at their military base Khehoi, merely 40 kilometers from Rangapahar, Dimapur. Rangapahar is the Headquarters of Indian Army 3 Corps and is a big cantonment also housing large Para-military force nearby. Yet the Indian Army and other security apparatus did not have the courage to establish the writ of Indian government.

Over 120 Indian Army battalions and over 250 para-military battalions are deployed in Occupied Kashmir. Close to 70 Indian Army battalions and over 220 para-military battalions are deployed in North East of India. Over 80 para-military battalions are also deployed in the rest of India to combat insurgencies. These forces have committed massive human rights violations. They are protected under the law, particularly the Armed Forces Special Power Act (AFSPA) for protection of Indian Army, giving it blanket cover for killing or torturing anyone.

Does anybody in the so-called civilized world know that a lady known by the name of Irom Sharmila Chanu, also known as the Iron Lady of Manipur, has been on hunger strike for the past 12 years and is being force-fed. She went on a hunger strike on 4 November 2000 in an effort to have the Government of India withdraw AFSPA from Manipur and other parts of India.

India has always blamed her neighbors, mainly Pakistan for presence of such a large number of secessionist groups. However, according to Indian media sources only 32 such groups operate in IOK, presence of which is conveniently blamed on Pakistan. Large majority of the IOK populace however blame oppression of Indian Security Forces in the killings of over 100,000 Kashmiri people.

Bulk of the remaining groups around 72 in number operate in the North East of India, while the remaining are spread over the rest of Indian territory. Overall, around 30-40 percent of Indian territory has been inflicted by freedom movements and insurgencies due to un-equal treatment meted out to the local populace and atrocities committed by Indian Security Forces, who are protected by law through manipulation of democratic institutions.

In addition to this, Naxalite movement alone has spread to over 40 percent of India and is fast getting out of hand. These are poor people who have risen up in arms against a manipulative democratic dispensation in which the rich are getting richer and the poor getting poorer without any future. Even with oppressive application of large number of security forces, India is clearly losing her writ on almost 50 percent of its territory.

The neo-colonial attitude followed by Indian political elite has further exacerbated the dichotomies present in the democratic and political dispensation meted out to the population at large.

Their indifferent internal economic policies sustained through oppressive application of security strategies kept hidden from the world at large through adroit media handling in order to achieve some unattainable foreign policy precepts may lead to undesirable consequences.

The blind followers of Indianized Kingdom or Indianization through attempted assimilation of neo-colonial cultural fail to understand that US achieved the objectives of its state-hood as a result of a civil war in 1860s.

India apparently is fast approaching this red line, where these freedom movements and insurgencies may result in internecine civil wars in different parts of India. In their ambition to undo the 1947 partition of India, the Indian neo-colonial dispensators may further fuel the disintegration of India through a democracy soaked in blood of her own people.


----------



## guru1

asad71 said:


> 1. If there are Bangladeshis in a place, that is BD territory.
> 
> 2. From inception Indian Intel has been creating various underground groups to incite in-fights among the Muslims, Bengalees, Tribals and local Ahomees, etc. Like it misfired with LTTE, it has backfired in NE in most instances. The local people, a peaceful happy lot, are paying the price in this chess-board game played at New Delhi.
> 
> 3. The Muslims are either local for generations or those taking refuge from the atrocities of Narendra Modi, Bal Thacjery, Advani,Tegadia, etc. The Bengalees are also 100% local for generations including those that went across in 1947.
> 
> 4. All problems of NE would be over once Indian occupation is vacated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harry Potter

asad71 said:


> 1. If there are Bangladeshis in a place, that is BD territory.


 
There are some bangladeshis in US and in Europe so USA and Europe must be districts of Hyperpowahh Bangladesh.

Typical Dhaka Madrassa logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nassr

guru1 said:


>



oho ...... you've lost your answering sense and the tongue with it. Please, we can not understand your reply.


----------



## Roybot

Supply&Demand said:


> these people should be sent to bangladesh and not into another district,....



I think there is too many of them to be sent back now. What we can do is, use these illegal immigrants as slave labourers and use them to build the infrastructure in the North East.

Numbers don't matter, no matter how big a group they become they ll always be the runt of the society. And as long as they are the runt we can use them however we like.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## illusion8

Roybot said:


> I think there is too many of them to be sent back now. What we can do it, use these illegal immigrants as slave labourers and use them to build the infrastructure in the North East.
> 
> Numbers don't matter, no matter how big a group they become they ll always be the runt of the society. And as long as they are the runt we can use them however we like.



And, the men should be castrated or should be kept away from their women - these A-holes breed like cockroaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MM_Haider

*India's Assam issues 'shoot on sight' orders amid violence*

Security forces in India's Assam state have been given "shoot on sight" orders amid violence that has killed at least 21 people.

*The move follows fierce fighting between indigenous tribespeople and Muslim settlers in Kokrajhar and Chirang districts.*

More than 60,000 people have fled their homes for relief camps.

*There have been tensions between indigenous groups and Muslim Bengali migrants to Assam for many years.*

After the latest outbreak of violence, an indefinite curfew was imposed in the worst-affected Kokrajhar district.

"The situation is very tense. *Both Bodos and Muslims are setting fire to each other's homes.* People are fleeing homes as rumours of rioting are spreading. The paramilitary forces have had to fire to control mobs in some areas, and the army has also been deployed," Kokrajhar district commissioner Donald Gilfellan told the BBC.

Police say that the clashes began when unidentified men killed four youths on Friday night in Kokrajhar district, an area dominated by the Bodo tribe.

They say that armed Bodos attacked Muslims in retaliation, suspecting them to be behind the killings.

Soon afterwards unidentified groups set houses, schools, and vehicles ablaze, police said, firing indiscriminately from automatic weapons in populated areas.

Assam is sandwiched between China and Bangladesh and is only joined to the rest of India by a 22km corridor.

BBC News - India's Assam issues 'shoot on sight' orders amid violence


----------



## INDIC

Nassr said:


> India has 140 known Secessionist/Freedom Movements operating in its 28 States and 7 Union Territories « dbsjeyaraj.com



140 separatist movement, are you high on world's finest drug. 



asad71 said:


> 1. If there are Bangladeshis in a place, that is BD territory.
> 
> 2. From inception Indian Intel has been creating various underground groups to incite in-fights among the Muslims, Bengalees, Tribals and local Ahomees, etc. Like it misfired with LTTE, it has backfired in NE in most instances. The local people, a peaceful happy lot, are paying the price in this chess-board game played at New Delhi.
> 
> 3. The Muslims are either local for generations or those taking refuge from the atrocities of Narendra Modi, Bal Thacjery, Advani,Tegadia, etc. The Bengalees are also 100% local for generations including those that went across in 1947.
> 
> 4. All problems of NE would be over once Indian occupation is vacated.




In short you are saying,"Poont koira dimu."


----------



## Nassr

MM_Haider said:


> *India's Assam issues 'shoot on sight' orders amid violence*
> 
> Security forces in India's Assam state have been given "shoot on sight" orders amid violence that has killed at least 21 people.
> 
> *The move follows fierce fighting between indigenous tribespeople and Muslim settlers in Kokrajhar and Chirang districts.*
> 
> More than 60,000 people have fled their homes for relief camps.
> 
> *There have been tensions between indigenous groups and Muslim Bengali migrants to Assam for many years.*
> 
> After the latest outbreak of violence, an indefinite curfew was imposed in the worst-affected Kokrajhar district.
> 
> "The situation is very tense. *Both Bodos and Muslims are setting fire to each other's homes.* People are fleeing homes as rumours of rioting are spreading. The paramilitary forces have had to fire to control mobs in some areas, and the army has also been deployed," Kokrajhar district commissioner Donald Gilfellan told the BBC.
> 
> Police say that the clashes began when unidentified men killed four youths on Friday night in Kokrajhar district, an area dominated by the Bodo tribe.
> 
> They say that armed Bodos attacked Muslims in retaliation, suspecting them to be behind the killings.
> 
> Soon afterwards unidentified groups set houses, schools, and vehicles ablaze, police said, firing indiscriminately from automatic weapons in populated areas.
> 
> *Assam is sandwiched between China and Bangladesh and is only joined to the rest of India by a 22km corridor*.
> 
> BBC News - India's Assam issues 'shoot on sight' orders amid violence


 
The Siliguri corridor may be cut over a period of time. Which are the people who occupy this corridor. If India wants to have any measure of permanent link with NE, this corridor will have to be held at all cost.


----------



## INDIC

Nassr said:


> The Siliguri corridor may be cut over a period of time. Which are the people of occupy this corridor. If India wants to have any measure of permanent link with NE, this corridor will have to be held at all cost.



Who will do that.


----------



## CZAR

Nassr said:


> Such violence is symptomatic in India. North Eastern Indian states, Naxals in over 120 districts in almost 10 Indian states, Indian Occupied Kashmir, Muslim massacres in Gujarat and elsewhere.
> 
> Where the Hindu hardliners are unable punish a local minority, they initiate a divide and rule policy to instigate clashes between various minorities. Then blame one minority and commit horrible atrocities against them.
> 
> But what has happened over a period of time is that the situation has gotten out of hand due to such policies and now most of India is ungovernable and government writ can not be established.
> 
> This raises an important question. Is India failing as a so-called united nation state?
> 
> India has 140 known Secessionist/Freedom Movements operating in its 28 States and 7 Union Territories « dbsjeyaraj.com
> 
> India has 140 known Secessionist/Freedom Movements operating in its 28 States and 7 Union Territories
> 12 July 2012, 10:31 pm
> 
> by Khan.A.Sufyan
> 
> &#8220;We arrived in Darzo (Mizoram, India) about ten in the morning. My orders were to get the villagers to collect whatever moveable property they could, and set their own village on fire at seven in the evening.
> 
> Night fell, I lit a torch myself and set fire to one of the houses. I knew I was carrying out orders, and would hate to do such a thing if I had my way.
> 
> My soldiers also started torching other buildings, and the whole place was soon ablaze. Women were wailing and shouting and cursing. Children were frightened and cried. But the grown men were silent; not a whimper or a whisper from them. When it was time for the world to sleep, we marched out of Darzo .
> 
> We walked fifteen miles and the morning saw us in Hnahthial. I hated myself that night. I had done the job of an executioner. I called the Darzo Village Council President and his village elders and ordered them to sign a document saying that they had voluntarily asked to be resettled under the protection of the Security Forces as they were being harassed by the insurgents and that no force or coercion was used by the Security Forces.
> They refused to sign. So I called them in one man at a time. On my table was a loaded revolver, and in the corner stood two NCOs with loaded sten-guns. This frightened them, and one by one they signed the documents.)
> 
> - Lalkhama 2006. A Mizo Civil Servant&#8217;s Random Reflections. Ghazaibad:
> Express Print House, pp.177-180
> 
> In September 2011, state assembly of Indian Occupied Kashmir (IOK) debated a report which uncovered presence of more than 2,000 unmarked mass graves not far from the Line of Control that divides Pakistan from IOK. The report, by Indian government appointed State Human Rights Commission, also issued its first official acknowledgment of the presence of these mass graves.
> 
> Such incidents have not only been reported from IOK but many other parts of India. The atrocities committed to counter many ongoing insurgencies in the name of democratic Union of India are wide-spread, horrendous and shameful, yet only a handful of the perpetrators has ever been brought to justice.
> 
> India has been able to bring some of these insurgencies under a measure of control. Yet the wanton atrocities committed by Indian security forces and the coercive manipulation of democratic process probably has been some of the major causes why India houses one of the largest number of freedom movements and secessionist groups, insurgencies and extremist groups and in any one country in the world. Currently, there are around 140 such known groups operating in 28 Indian States and 7 Union Territories.
> 
> There are parts of India where diverse set of freedom movement groups run their own independent governments, collect taxes, maintain functional bureaucratic institutions, judiciary and maintain well organized regular and trained armies. On 30 June 2012, the Army of Government of People&#8217;s Republic of Nagaland held an openly announced passing out parade of a batch of officers at their military base Khehoi, merely 40 kilometers from Rangapahar, Dimapur. Rangapahar is the Headquarters of Indian Army 3 Corps and is a big cantonment also housing large Para-military force nearby. Yet the Indian Army and other security apparatus did not have the courage to establish the writ of Indian government.
> 
> Over 120 Indian Army battalions and over 250 para-military battalions are deployed in Occupied Kashmir. Close to 70 Indian Army battalions and over 220 para-military battalions are deployed in North East of India. Over 80 para-military battalions are also deployed in the rest of India to combat insurgencies. These forces have committed massive human rights violations. They are protected under the law, particularly the Armed Forces Special Power Act (AFSPA) for protection of Indian Army, giving it blanket cover for killing or torturing anyone.
> 
> Does anybody in the so-called civilized world know that a lady known by the name of Irom Sharmila Chanu, also known as the Iron Lady of Manipur, has been on hunger strike for the past 12 years and is being force-fed. She went on a hunger strike on 4 November 2000 in an effort to have the Government of India withdraw AFSPA from Manipur and other parts of India.
> 
> India has always blamed her neighbors, mainly Pakistan for presence of such a large number of secessionist groups. However, according to Indian media sources only 32 such groups operate in IOK, presence of which is conveniently blamed on Pakistan. Large majority of the IOK populace however blame oppression of Indian Security Forces in the killings of over 100,000 Kashmiri people.
> 
> Bulk of the remaining groups around 72 in number operate in the North East of India, while the remaining are spread over the rest of Indian territory. Overall, around 30-40 percent of Indian territory has been inflicted by freedom movements and insurgencies due to un-equal treatment meted out to the local populace and atrocities committed by Indian Security Forces, who are protected by law through manipulation of democratic institutions.
> 
> In addition to this, Naxalite movement alone has spread to over 40 percent of India and is fast getting out of hand. These are poor people who have risen up in arms against a manipulative democratic dispensation in which the rich are getting richer and the poor getting poorer without any future. Even with oppressive application of large number of security forces, India is clearly losing her writ on almost 50 percent of its territory.
> 
> The neo-colonial attitude followed by Indian political elite has further exacerbated the dichotomies present in the democratic and political dispensation meted out to the population at large.
> 
> Their indifferent internal economic policies sustained through oppressive application of security strategies kept hidden from the world at large through adroit media handling in order to achieve some unattainable foreign policy precepts may lead to undesirable consequences.
> 
> The blind followers of Indianized Kingdom or Indianization through attempted assimilation of neo-colonial cultural fail to understand that US achieved the objectives of its state-hood as a result of a civil war in 1860s.
> 
> India apparently is fast approaching this red line, where these freedom movements and insurgencies may result in internecine civil wars in different parts of India. In their ambition to undo the 1947 partition of India, the Indian neo-colonial dispensators may further fuel the disintegration of India through a democracy soaked in blood of her own people.



Really?!?!? You want to quote Khan. A. Sufyan?! Why don't you cut to the chase and quote a link with rantings of Zaid Hamid or give us the link to Riaz Haq's blog?

Their views on india are as credible as B Raman's views on pakistan, or better yet, Thackrey / Modi's take on pakistan. Read up a bit before ctrl+C plus ctrl+V. 

As for India being ungovernable?! I think, dealing with areas as as Balochistan and NWFP, any talk of "secessionist movements in india" from pakistanis is....well, funny. 

As for violence in assam, the composition of the area's population has lead to a combustible situation. The bodos, the adivasis and the bengali muslims from erstwhile east pakistan and their respective claims have heightened tensions, with periodic clashes between the groups since the early 90s. Muslims make up for 33% of the population, while Bodos make up for about 5%. Muslims are anything but the minority in this state. 

Take your uneducated rantings elsewhere.


----------



## bronxbull

asad71 said:


> 1. If there are Bangladeshis in a place, that is BD territory.
> 
> 2. From inception Indian Intel has been creating various underground groups to incite in-fights among the Muslims, Bengalees, Tribals and local Ahomees, etc. Like it misfired with LTTE, it has backfired in NE in most instances. The local people, a peaceful happy lot, are paying the price in this chess-board game played at New Delhi.
> 
> 3. The Muslims are either local for generations or those taking refuge from the atrocities of Narendra Modi, Bal Thacjery, Advani,Tegadia, etc. The Bengalees are also 100% local for generations including those that went across in 1947.
> 
> 4. All problems of NE would be over once Indian occupation is vacated.


 
Bangaldesh wont get one inch of extra territory than what it has,at worst there ll be one more barrage along with the Farakka.


----------



## saiyan0321

well killing is killing and its wrong irrespective of race religion rest in peace if you ask me this looks like the result of something thats boiling for a long time a reason was needed and they got it and plz to all those who are saying muslims are trying to take over assam and stupid stuff like that its not okay its all retaliation for burning each others home thats all well situation like this should be solved and fast and i hope for once the authorities would try to quell the situation and stop rather then stand their and do nothing like gujrat



> 4. All problems of NE would be over once Indian occupation is vacated.



never going to happen in reality bangladesh neither has the plitical strenght both outside country and in nor the military power to take it by force and ofcourse india wont just sit around and vacate it


----------



## guru1

saiyan0321 said:


> well killing is killing and its wrong irrespective of race religion rest in peace if you ask me this looks like the result of something thats boiling for a long time a reason was needed and they got it and plz to all those who are saying muslims are trying to take over assam and stupid stuff like that its not okay its all retaliation for burning each others home thats all well situation like this should be solved and fast and i hope for once the authorities would try to quell the situation and stop rather then stand their and do nothing like gujrat



i think gujrat type riots are common in pakistan shiya-sunni ,sunni-ahmediyaa.so better don't teach us what is better for our country and mostly are illigal bangladeshi who try to change assam demographic.


----------



## shubhamkumar

we are indians a small violence won't break us


----------



## Nassr

CZAR said:


> Really?!?!? You want to quote Khan. A. Sufyan?! Why don't you cut to the chase and quote a link with rantings of Zaid Hamid or give us the link to Riaz Haq's blog?
> 
> Their views on india are as credible as B Raman's views on pakistan, or better yet, Thackrey / Modi's take on pakistan. Read up a bit before ctrl+C plus ctrl+V.
> 
> As for India being ungovernable?! I think, dealing with areas as as Balochistan and NWFP, any talk of "secessionist movements in india" from pakistanis is....well, funny.
> 
> As for violence in assam, the composition of the area's population has lead to a combustible situation. The bodos, the adivasis and the bengali muslims from erstwhile east pakistan and their respective claims have heightened tensions, with periodic clashes between the groups since the early 90s. Muslims make up for 33% of the population, while Bodos make up for about 5%. Muslims are anything but the minority in this state.
> 
> Take your uneducated rantings elsewhere.



ha ha ha ....... please read some other articles from Khan A. Sufyan - he is anything but Zaid Hamid. I believe he writes sensible and is a pretty good writer. 

B. Raman has served in RAW and retired as a joint secretary. Indian sites also claim that he is still supported by RAW. But some of his analyses are pretty good and not all of it is biased. Bal-lees Tharky from Bombay and the likes etc are definitely way above these people. 

We are discussing india here and not Pakistan. Don't counter the argument that it also happens in Pakistan. Lets discuss Pakistan separately. 

The question I asked was, which people inhabit the Siliguri Corridor. Just wanted to understand the mix there. It was highlighted in the news report. 

Uneducated rantings - please teach us sir ji 



guru1 said:


> i think gujrat type riots are common in pakistan shiya-sunni ,sunni-ahmediyaa.so better don't teach us what is better for our country and mostly are illigal bangladeshi who try to change assam demographic.



We are not discussing Pakistan here.


----------



## LURKER

CZAR said:


> Really?!?!? You want to quote Khan. A. Sufyan?! Why don't you cut to the chase and quote a link with rantings of Zaid Hamid or give us the link to Riaz Haq's blog?
> 
> Their views on india are as credible as *B Raman's* views on pakistan, or better yet, Thackrey / Modi's take on pakistan. Read up a bit before ctrl+C plus ctrl+V.
> 
> As for India being ungovernable?! I think, dealing with areas as as Balochistan and NWFP, any talk of "secessionist movements in india" from pakistanis is....well, funny.
> 
> As for violence in assam, the composition of the area's population has lead to a combustible situation. The bodos, the adivasis and the bengali muslims from erstwhile east pakistan and their respective claims have heightened tensions, with periodic clashes between the groups since the early 90s. Muslims make up for 33% of the population, while Bodos make up for about 5%. Muslims are anything but the minority in this state.
> 
> Take your uneducated rantings elsewhere.


B Raman is the former head of our intelligence agency RAW , strange that you are comparing fools like zaahil hamid with him.


----------



## Nassr

shubhamkumar said:


> we are indians a small violence won't break us



Nobody is attempting to break up you guys. You are doing it to yourself. Don't get angry with us. We support you in your attempts to break yourself up.



LURKER said:


> B Raman is the former head of our intelligence agency RAW , strange that you are comparing fools like zaahil hamid with him.



B. Raman was not the head of RAW. He retired as a joint secretary.


----------



## Android

Thats great now army can shoot these illeagel bangladeshis at first sight


----------



## guru1

Nassr said:


> Nobody is attempting to break up you guys. You are doing it to yourself. Don't get angry with us. We support you in your attempts to break yourself up.



like karachi target killing ,BLA and TTP.


----------



## kurup

Nassr said:


> Nobody is attempting to break up you guys. You are doing it to yourself. Don't get angry with us. We support you in your attempts to break yourself up.
> 
> 
> 
> B. Raman was not the head of RAW. He retired as a joint secretary.



The pain of 1971 is itching in your hearts we know .........It can be seen in your entire post ...poor soul ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nassr

guru1 said:


> like karachi target killing ,BLA and TTP.



We are discussing India and not Pakistan. Don't try and justify that because it happens elsewhere, it is justified in India. The implications and ramifications of all such movements and the resultant violence effects is different in different countries. India is breaking up and you are saying hey this is also happening in Pakistan. Funny justification.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Okkkk...
M giving some local insightes. This violance was bound to happen. The cold war between local people and the immigrants being build up from a long time. All started when some local BLT leaders of local BTC(Bodoland Autonomous council) being attacked by few muslim refugees abt a month ago. In last three days violance is increasing day by day. Due to sanity shown by local people its limmited to Kokrajhaar district only. I hope it will not gona spread to other district. M Myself bit worried as my gf lives in nearby Bongaigaon district. 
About the case of open firing to people, its happened due to their assault on DGP. As far the news concerned, 21 people are not killed. Only 1 killed and 4 injured. Others killed in communal violance. Muslim people are more on casuality due to armed terrorist base of bodo people. If things doesnt improve soon, i guess it will be bloodier. Sorry to say but clashes are not as viewed by some pakistani n bangladeshi members here. I hope situation will improve soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nassr

octopus said:


> The pain of 1971 is itching in your hearts we know .........It can be seen in your entire post ...poor soul ........



oh yes it is an itch and just that. we've moved on. pain of 1971 - yes, you suffered for that since 1971 and will continue to suffer.


----------



## Manas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guru1

Nassr said:


> We are discussing India and not Pakistan. Don't try and justify that because it happens elsewhere, it is justified in India. The implications and ramifications of all such movements and the resultant violence effects is different in different countries. India is breaking up and you are saying hey this is also happening in Pakistan. Funny justification.


i don't know about india breaking up or not but i clearly see illigal bangladeshis future are not bright i think this is only a trailer "picture to abhi baki hai mere dost"

Assam violence: 4 killed in police firing; toll reaches 25

he toll in continuing violence in western Assam reached 25 today with four persons killed in police firing in Kokrajhar district, where shoot-at-sight orders and indefinite curfew were in force.

"Four persons were killed in police firing this morning when they were indulging in violence in the Rampur and Chaparkata areas of Kokrajhar," IGP, Bodoland Territorial Areas District (BTAD), S N Singh told PTI.

Sporadic incidents of violence and arson were reported from Kokrajhar, Chirang and Dhubri districts, while the situation was tense in neighbouring Bongaigaon and Udalguri districts. Bongaigaon and Udalguri districts fall under the BTAD.

Around 70 houses in four villages at Bijni in Chirang district were torched. Over 50,000 people are housed in relief camps.
There were reports of violence spreading to Sonitpur district in north central Assam also.

Shoot at sight orders and indefinite curfew continued in Kokrajhar, where the army was deployed, while night curfew was in force in Dhubri and Chirang districts, official sources said.

Miscreants pelted stones and attacked the Guwahati-bound Rajdhani Express at Gossaigaon in Kokrajhar district damaging four coaches though there was no injury.

The train was turned back and was halted at Kamakhyaguri station bordering West Bengal with the authorities considering to take it to Coochbehar.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh called up Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi during the day and directed him to do everything possible to control the violence. 

Assam violence: 4 killed in police firing; toll reaches 25 | Business Standard


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Nassr said:


> oh yes it is an itch and just that. we've moved on. pain of 1971 - yes, you suffered for that since 1971 and will continue to suffer.





Yes we have suffered since 1971 and will continue to suffer ....................... the sweet pain of victory !!!!!













Ohhhhhh ........... the pain and sufferings of victory ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

It was bound to spread to sonitpur. Its a Muslim majority district with Ultras. So no surprise there. If they took fighting to tribes other than bodo's , untill and unless crpf n army saves them, local assamese will mascacar them. I hope it wont gona be, i hope peace and hurmony between us and muslims in Assam will continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Nassr said:


> oh yes it is an itch and just that. we've moved on. pain of 1971 - yes, you suffered for that since 1971 and will continue to suffer.



yahh.....like what .........



Nassr said:


> oh yes it is an itch and just that. we've moved on. pain of 1971 - yes, you suffered for that since 1971 and will continue to suffer.



yahh.....like what .........


----------



## bronxbull

The whole problem of north east insurgency is because of the immigrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

bronxbull said:


> The whole problem of north east insurgency is because of the immigrants.



It is better the army keep a blind eye and allow the local population and ULFA to remove these ba$tards from our soil .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CZAR

Nassr said:


> ha ha ha ....... please read some other articles from Khan A. Sufyan - he is anything but Zaid Hamid. I believe he writes sensible and is a pretty good writer.
> 
> B. Raman has served in RAW and retired as a joint secretary. Indian sites also claim that he is still supported by RAW. But some of his analyses are pretty good and not all of it is biased. Bal-lees Tharky from Bombay and the likes etc are definitely way above these people.
> 
> We are discussing india here and not Pakistan. Don't counter the argument that it also happens in Pakistan. Lets discuss Pakistan separately.
> 
> The question I asked was, which people inhabit the Siliguri Corridor. Just wanted to understand the mix there. It was highlighted in the news report.
> 
> Uneducated rantings - please teach us sir ji
> 
> 
> 
> We are not discussing Pakistan here.



I guess its too much to expect you to look beyond the headlines and to read between the lines. 

The following is a brief list of other contributions from Khan A Sufyan. 

Khan A. Sufyan - Eurasia Review

The unmistakable anti india disposition of the author, lead to questions about the credibility and intent. In one of the articles, this "security expert" argues that the introduction of the US navy into the IOR lead to undermining of "indian aspirations for dominance in the IOR". At what point exactly, in the past did the indian navy have true blue water capability to even harbour such aspirations, which were supposedly undermined?

The ability to articulate prejudiced thinking, camouflaged as "security analysis", does not imply credibility. 

As for comparisons with Pakistan, i don't see how you see merit in pointing out that my house is on fire, while your house has also been set ablaze.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhairava

The_Sidewinder said:


> Muslim people are more on casuality due to armed terrorist base of bodo people. If things doesnt improve soon, i guess it will be bloodier. Sorry to say but clashes are not as viewed by some pakistani n bangladeshi members here. I hope situation will improve soon.



I hope the Bodos kick the **** of these illegal immigrants hard and throw them out of Bodoland...

Go Bodos !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nassr

CZAR said:


> I guess its too much to expect you to look beyond the headlines and to read between the lines.
> 
> The following is a brief list of other contributions from Khan A Sufyan.
> 
> Khan A. Sufyan - Eurasia Review
> 
> The unmistakable anti india disposition of the author, lead to questions about the credibility and intent. In one of the articles, this "security expert" argues that the introduction of the US navy into the IOR lead to undermining of "indian aspirations for dominance in the IOR". At what point exactly, in the past did the indian navy have true blue water capability to even harbour such aspirations, which were supposedly undermined?
> 
> The ability to articulate prejudiced thinking, camouflaged as "security analysis", does not imply credibility.
> 
> As for comparisons with Pakistan, i don't see how you see merit in pointing out that my house is on fire, while your house has also been set ablaze.



Thank you for highlighting his list of some articles. I'll definitely go through these as well.

He is not the only one who talks about Indian aspirations of IOR domination and a blue water navy. After all why would you want a three aircraft carrier and 6-9 nuclear subs navy with over 140 surface ships and an amphibious brigade - obviously not for anti-piracy operations. You need to read the statements of your naval chiefs and the maritime time strategy. 

And don't criticise good analysts because you don't agree with what they write. 

Your last point is incessantly being raised in the manner by Indian posters and I was saying the same thing. 

Discuss india, when we are discussing India and don't qualify it by saying hey it happens in other places as well.


----------



## Nassr

self deleted


----------



## Nassr

octopus said:


> It is better the army keep a blind eye and allow the local population and ULFA to remove these ba$tards from our soil .......



Please avoid such racist rants. Thank you.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Please post some sane posts here. Obviously communal violance is loose loose situation for both sides. All these blood shading for nothing. Only politicians will drive milage and haterd will forever be place among both communities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neuro

Indian govt. not having guts to deport illegal BDesi to BD so better allow Bodos to kill that parasites without mercy. If India really taking care its people means CRPF should assist Bodos in killing those illegal immigrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CZAR

Nassr said:


> Thank you for highlighting his list of some articles. I'll definitely go through these as well.
> 
> He is not the only one who talks about Indian aspirations of IOR domination and a blue water navy. *After all why would you want a three aircraft carrier and 6-9 nuclear subs navy with over 140 surface ships and an amphibious brigade - obviously not for anti-piracy operations. You need to read the statements of your naval chiefs and the maritime time strategy. *
> 
> And don't criticise good analysts because you don't agree with what they write.
> 
> Your last point is incessantly being raised in the manner by Indian posters and I was saying the same thing.
> 
> Discuss india, when we are discussing India and don't qualify it by saying hey it happens in other places as well.



The acquisition of tools for naval power projection, is a more recent phenomenon. The author, who you cited, cites the deployment of US 5th and 7th fleet in the region as factors that undermined "indian aspirations". The realpolitiks of US-India relations aside, the 5th and he 7th were deployed at a time when the indian navy was barely a brown water force, whose influence and aspirations, apparently were undermined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

The_Sidewinder said:


> Please post some sane posts here. Obviously communal violance is loose loose situation for both sides. All these blood shading for nothing. Only politicians will drive milage and haterd will forever be place among both communities.



Its not a communal violence..its a fight for land and natural resources b/n natives and foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don777

We should throw the illigal immegrants out of country, be they of any religion. They are creating lots of problems.


----------



## cloud_9

MM_Haider said:


> Assam is sandwiched between China and Bangladesh and is only joined to the rest of India by a 22km corridor.
> BBC News - India's Assam issues 'shoot on sight' orders amid violence


Before highlighting this you should have paid a visit to Google Maps.

#BBC_Geography_Fail #Sandwich_Reference_Fail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abhishekgoel80

Since there was a talk of race, hybrids, pure blood, etc. I belief this link would be helpful.

Seems a lot of mix and match.

https://sites.google.com/site/thelineagesofasia/


----------



## harpoon

Don777 said:


> We should throw the illigal immegrants out of country, be they of any religion. They are creating lots of problems.



I disagree. We should throw out economic refugees aka Bangladeshis only. Do you really want Tibetans along with Dalai Lama to be deported to Tibet to their certain death or imprisonment or deport back the Sikhs from AF or Hindus from Pakistan or Tamils from SL who came to India in search of safe sanctuary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

WTF? Shining India, the soooooopa duper power of the world is also suffering from violence? I thought that only happened in Pakistan since that was the only issue on the tongues of the Indians here. What goes around comes around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

Karachiite said:


> WTF? Shining India, the soooooopa duper power of the world is also suffering from violence? I thought that only happened in Pakistan since that was the only issue on the tongues of the Indians here. What goes around comes around.



Still death toll less than what Karachi scores in a day during 'open season'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Nassr said:


> Please avoid such racist rants. Thank you.



It is our country matter .........These illegal immigrant a$$holes has been creating problems throughout NE and it's time to root them out ........Taking any extreme measures is inevitable and their is nothing racist in it .....thank you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don777

Why not,
after all any illeagl immegrant, wether it is banagladesi or tibetter or any, they are eating from our plate. The resources they use are meant only for Indian. They dont give any tax, they are just a burden. If some migrant community has some issues at their home country, we should accept them for a bounded time period, after that they should leave. There is no reason why they should stay, after all, we will suffer becuse of them.


----------



## harpoon

octopus said:


> It is our country matter .........*These illegal immigrant a$$holes has been creating problems throughout NE and it's time to root them out* ........Taking any extreme measures is inevitable and their is nothing racist in it .....thank you..




Only NE?? How about Kerala?? Illegal BDs was caught in Kerala doing all type of mischiefs including distribution of fake currency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

harpoon said:


> I disagree. We should throw out economic refugees aka Bangladeshis only. Do you really want Tibetans along with Dalai Lama to be deported to Tibet to their certain death or imprisonment or deport back the Sikhs from AF or Hindus from Pakistan or Tamils from SL who came to India in search of safe sanctuary.



Agreed completely .........

We have to legally accept tibetan , pakistani ans sl refugees .......

At same time we have to kickout the entire bangladeshi pests out of our country through any means avaliable (even if it means giving a blind eye towards ULFA ) ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Don777 said:


> Why not,
> after all any illeagl immegrant, wether it is banagladesi or tibetter or any, they are eating from our plate. The resources they use are meant only for Indian. They dont give any tax, they are just a burden. If some migrant community has some issues at their home country, we should accept them for a bounded time period, after that they should leave. There is no reason why they should stay, after all, we will suffer becuse of them.



To my knowledge SL Tamils are now going back as the Civil War in SL is over. As for the others the condition in their home country is still not suitable for their return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Neuro said:


> Indian govt. not having guts to deport illegal BDesi to BD so better allow Bodos to kill that parasites without mercy. If India really taking care its people means CRPF should assist Bodos in killing those illegal immigrants.



Ya in your dream. Its the first time in the history of Assam, Muslim is in offensive. Bodo or Godo needs to be submissive and accept who is the Boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> Ya in your dream. Its the first time in the history of Assam, Muslim is in offensive. Bodo or Godo needs to be submissive and accept who is the Boss.



Blah Blah..I checked the news. The only one fleeing is the Bangladeshis. Also keep the Muslim card to yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Don777 said:


> Why not,
> after all any illeagl immegrant, wether it is banagladesi or tibetter or any, they are eating from our plate. The resources they use are meant only for Indian. They dont give any tax, they are just a burden. If some migrant community has some issues at their home country, we should accept them for a bounded time period, after that they should leave. There is no reason why they should stay, after all, we will suffer becuse of them.



There is no Illegal in Assam. Better accept it or Leave Assam. Let the people make the score and let the fittest to survive there.



harpoon said:


> Blah Blah..I checked the news. The only one fleeing is the Bangladeshis. Also keep the Muslim card to yourself.



Who enforced Bandh? Muslims.
Who made the train to go back? Muslims

Now, it could be the case that Muslim did not indulge to indiscriminate killing but they certainly in the open and the streets are in their control.


----------



## Nassr

If Indian security forces has the guts and the capability and capacity, push them back in to Bangladesh. Can you kill all of them, go ahead and do that. 

Otherwise, treat the Piles in your mouth and keep quite.


----------



## guru1

double post


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> Who enforced Bandh? Muslims.
> Who made the train to go back? Muslims
> 
> Now, it could be the case that Muslim did not indulge to indiscriminate killing but they certainly in the open and the streets are in their control.



Trains in India are even stopped by 10 morons with flags. So no big deal.

Who gets killed and made to flee? Bangladeshis. Again don't use the M word. They are illegal Bangladeshis.Period.


----------



## guru1

Assam riots: Hundreds of villages burned, toll rises to 26

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/member...ges-burned-toll-rises-26-a.html#ixzz21YX8upXT

GUWAHATI: Police shot dead four rioters in Assam on Tuesday as security forces struggled to contain ethnic fighting that has killed 26 people and left remote hamlets in flames, forcing tens of thousands from their homes. 

Rioting between Bodo tribespeople and Muslim settlers has raged for days. Some of the victims died of machete wounds, aid workers who has seen the bodies said. 

Police opened fire on a mob that was burning property in the Bodo-dominated Kokrajhar district, killing the four, police inspector general S.N. Singh told Reuters. 

Earlier, hundreds of men armed with spears, clubs and rocks attacked an express train passing through Kokrajhar, injuring several passengers. In another incident, several people suffered bullet wounds and others were injured in a stampede when police fired to disperse a gang of 400, a senior police official said. 

Soldiers and federal paramilitary troops patrolled Kokrajhar town and outlying areas on armoured vehicles mounted with machine guns. The government said more security reinforcements were travelling to the region. 

In defiance of an overnight curfew, rival mobs spread to rural areas and neighbouring districts overnight, targeting hamlets along river banks and in the jungle. Some 500 villages have been destroyed by arson. 

"The security forces were silent spectators when village after village was burnt down," veteran local politician Urkhao Gwra Brahma told Reuters. 

Ringed by China, Myanmar, Bangladesh and Bhutan, India's northeast is home to more than 200 ethnic and tribal groups and has been racked by separatist revolts since India's independence from Britain in 1947. 

In recent years Hindu and Christian tribes have vented strong anti-immigrant and anti-Muslim sentiment against Bangladeshi settlers. The Bodo tribe has clashed with Bengalis in deadly riots several times since the 1950s. 

The latest violence was sparked on Friday night when unidentified men killed four youths in Kokrajhar district, police and district officials said. In retaliation, armed Bodos attacked Muslims, suspecting them of being behind the killings. 

Hagrama Mohilary, the leader of the tribal council governing the region, warned that former separatist rebels had joined the violence to protect Bodo villages. He called for the rebels, who are officially observing a ceasefire, to lay down their arms. 

Bodo tribes shot at Muslim villages close to the border with Bhutan on Monday night, a senior police officer who asked not to be named told Reuters. He said no casualties had been reported. 

Assam's chief minister, Tarun Gogoi, told TV network CNN-IBN that he hoped the situation would be under control within two days. He said some 30,000 villagers have fled their homes and taken shelter in relief camps, but local officials said the numbers were at least twice that. 

The main opposition Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) criticised Gogoi for not stopping the rioting and Prime Minister Manomhan Singh called the chief minister asking him to do everything possible to stop the violence. The Hindu nationalist BJP has in the past been accused of fanning religious conflicts. 

Tribal leader Mohilary said relief camps were overcrowded and suffering a shortage of food and medicine because roadblocks across the region had stopped supply trucks. good job bodo.send back them to their own homeland.they are illigal immigrants.

Assam riots: Hundreds of villages burned, toll rises to 26 - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Nassr said:


> *If Indian security forces has the guts and the capability and capacity*, push them back in to Bangladesh. Can you kill all of them, go ahead and do that.
> 
> Otherwise, treat the Piles in your mouth and keep quite.



Its the Indian Politicians that lack the guts, capability and capacity.


----------



## Don777

iajdani said:


> Ya in your dream. Its the first time in the history of Assam, Muslim is in offensive. Bodo or Godo needs to be submissive and accept who is the Boss.


Beta dont wory about boss, if these lligal poll vaulters makes lot of trouble than to prove the boss Indian Army will come, and once native Assamese (Indian Nationals) deiced to clean the dirt with help of army, no boss of the world will be able to rescue these illigal poll vaulters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> There is no Illegal in Assam. Better accept it or Leave Assam. *Let the people make the score and let the fittest to survive there.*



Completely agree. The Govt and Army should stay out and I am sure Bodos and other tribals and even ULFA will have a field day finishing off the BD pole vaulters.


----------



## Don777

iajdani said:


> There is no Illegal in Assam. Better accept it or Leave Assam. Let the people make the score and let the fittest to survive there.
> 
> 
> 
> Who enforced Bandh? Muslims.
> Who made the train to go back? Muslims
> 
> Now, it could be the case that Muslim did not indulge to indiscriminate killing but they certainly in the open and the streets are in their control.


Stop trying to give this a religion colour. Issue is between native and illigal poll vaulters. Wait for some times, once we get rif of the fake secular kangress gov, these polevaulter will either land in there home country or in bay of bangal.


----------



## TopCat

harpoon said:


> Completely agree. The Govt and Army should stay out and I am sure Bodos and other tribals and even ULFA will have a field day finishing off the BD pole vaulters.



:=)

Yap.. and keep ULFA out of it. ULFA is our stooge there waiting for our direction.. LOL



Don777 said:


> Stop trying to give this a religion colour. Issue is between native and illigal poll vaulters. Wait for some times, once we get rif of the fake secular kangress gov, these polevaulter will either land in there home country or in bay of bangal.



Stop giving it a immigrant color. Its between Muslim/Bengali vs Bodos.
Where is Assamese? Why are not they get involved. I am eager to see the big game. Lets settle it this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

iajdani said:


> * Let the people make the score and let the fittest to survive there.*



I'm sure you follow the same logic in Burma as well. Too bad your proud Army is getting slaughtered there.


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> :=)
> 
> Yap.. and keep ULFA out of it. ULFA is our stooge there waiting for our direction.. LOL



You know one of the reasons for the formation of ULFA is the illegal immigration to Assam. Anyways ULFA is toothless tiger now.


----------



## TopCat

Don777 said:


> Beta dont wory about boss, if these lligal poll vaulters makes lot of trouble than to prove the boss Indian Army will come, and once native Assamese (Indian Nationals) deiced to clean the dirt with help of army, no boss of the world will be able to rescue these illigal poll vaulters.



ULFA already shown they can be boss. You dont want another ULFA from Bengalis, do you?



harpoon said:


> You know one of the reasons for the formation of ULFA is the illegal immigration to Assam. Anyways ULFA is toothless tiger now.



And we just check mated diverting them against Indian Army who is their real enemy not the Bengalis. Bengalis have no problem with ULFA.



guru1 said:


> The main opposition Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) criticised Gogoi for not stopping the rioting and Prime Minister Manomhan Singh called the chief minister asking him to do everything possible to stop the violence. The Hindu nationalist BJP has in the past been accused of fanning religious conflicts.




BJP's call for ending the violence only proved that Muslim have the upper hand this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Warrior

Most of the killed are BDians.
Bodos are eliminating them.I hope more are eliminated.

UPDATE:2 more bangladeshis eliminated by Bodo patriots.
500 Bangladeshi homes destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## harpoon

Dark Warrior said:


> Most of the killed are BDians.
> Bodos are eliminating them.I hope more are eliminated.
> 
> UPDATE:2 more bangladeshis eliminated by Bodo patriots.
> 500 Bangladeshi homes destroyed.



Bodos are doing what our BSF are supposed to be doing.



iajdani said:


> U
> And we just check mated diverting them against Indian Army who is their real enemy not the Bengalis. Bengalis have no problem with ULFA.



Or may be the ULFA was just being opportunistic..Sticking to Chanakya's ..Enemy of my enemy is my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhairava

Assam is Cong's laboratory of communal experiment': BJP - Hindustan Times




iajdani said:


> Now, it could be the case that Muslim did not indulge to indiscriminate killing but they certainly in the open and the streets are in their control.



My friend from Siliguri said that the Bangladeshi muslims there are with spears,sickles and iron rods while the Bodos are bringing in assault rifles into play.

I thought good going. The Bodos are doing the job BSF is supposed to do. Expelling the illegal Bangladeshi muslims from India.


----------



## MKI 30

Why can't our Govt take action in time? This was uncalled for.Till now also they are sitting ducks. Why don't they send the army or BSF to eliminate such extremism? I am really frustrated with this govt. Increase vigilance in the border region and shoot anyone who tries to infiltrate. I just pray Assam gets back to normal its a very important part of India and the Govt should take any step to ensure that it is safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

MKI 30 said:


> Why can't our Govt take action in time?



Please read the link in the former post.

Congress is communalizing the situation for its petty vote bank policies.


----------



## harpoon

Wake up Assamese and save Assam. If you fail your future will be that of Pandits in J& K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dark Warrior

12,000 Bangladeshis driven away from Dhubri..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Lust for the votes by the congress have changed the demography of assam.90% of the indians dont know whats going on there.
Need modi to kick out these illegal BDIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Paan Singh said:


> Lust for the votes by the congress have changed the demography of assam.90% of the indians dont know whats going on there.
> *Need modi to kick out these illegal BDIS*.



Naah..just a turn a blind eye to Bodos and other tribals in NE and they will finish this problem once and for all.



Dark Warrior said:


> 12,000 Bangladeshis driven away from Dhubri..



Don't worry Congress will bring them back under armed escort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Warrior

I feel 30-32 is too less(out of this only 25 are bdians).
It should be atleast 5,000-6000 bangladeshits.


----------



## Bhairava

Dark Warrior said:


> 12,000 Bangladeshis driven away from Dhubri..



The most important question is - From Dhubri to *where* ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MKI 30

Bhairava said:


> Please read the link in the former post.
> 
> Congress is communalizing the situation for its petty vote bank policies.



Shame on this govt and hell with their vote bank politics. What they don't realize is that if the situations gets out of control then china which is already supporting maoists would jump in and further will try to escalate the situation. I just pray the situation gets back to normal and our forces completely eliminate such aggression.


----------



## deep.ocean

RIP to the dead and best wishes for BODOs to eliminate this evil...


----------



## harpoon

Dark Warrior said:


> I feel 30-32 is too less(out of this only 25 are bdians).
> *It should be atleast 5,000-6000 bangladeshits*.



The wrath of the whole Ummah will be upon us


----------



## Kesang

Dark Warrior said:


> 12,000 Bangladeshis driven away from Dhubri..


 
problem is that If we drive them from one place then they will move to another place. So its not a solution. Only solution is that send them back where they came from.


AAPSU twice drived away all bangladeshis from arunachal but what happened? They came back when things cool down.


----------



## Dark Warrior

Assam CM:Riots may be a canspiracy to divert attention from Guwahati molestation incident.


----------



## sexy gun

Good job ... I say we unleash BODO inside Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## deep.ocean

Kesang said:


> Things is that If we drive them from one place then they will move to another place. So its not a solution. *Only solution is that send them back where they came from*.
> 
> 
> AAPSU twice drive all bangladeshis from arunachal but what happened? They came back when things cool down.



BDesh need to control their population.. How long BODOs and Burmese will help them to control...



Dark Warrior said:


> I feel 30-32 is too less(out of this only 25 are bdians).
> It should be atleast 5,000-6000 bangladeshits.



Nahhh it will not help... Kill all Bdeshi lungi guys in their land..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

sexy gun said:


> Good job ... I say we unleash BODO inside Bangladesh



Why?? 

Anyways iajdani guy is reveling in the immigrants capacity to block trains..this will hurt them in the long run as Center will not be able to rush troops from the central plains or North India to Assam through trains.


----------



## Bhairava

Kesang said:


> Things is that If we drive them from one place then they will move to another place. So its not a solution. Only solution is that send them back where they came from.
> 
> AAPSU twice drive away all bangladeshis from arunachal but what happened? They came back when things cool down.



We have a saying in Tamil Nadu - _Adi uthavara maari annan thambi uthava mattan_..meaning, Not even your brothers would help you like how two good kicks would.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IFB

oFFbEAT said:


> *See....this is the reason why people hate Muslims....when ever they become majority they try to dominate people of other religion/ethnicity and ultimately divide the land.*..
> This is the reason why Indians are supporting Burma for throwing out the Muslims.......
> 
> Sadly for the Muslims, the few non-Muslim/secular countries of the world have become well aware of their intensions....they have learnt from India's Mistake....
> 
> Thus countries like China,Russia,Burma,America now takes prompt and severe action against any indication of Muslim uprising....



That bolded part is very true....in vellore district the muslim majority area the muslim politicians neglect the minority hindu and when they go to them fo soem help they tell them convert or we wont help you....at first i didnt belive this when i first heard of this from subramani swami ...but later i found out that is indeed true....many people even in Tamil nadu dont know about this .


----------



## Dark Warrior

Ne TV says atleast 2 Lungians killed in firing by security forces in Sapkata,Assam.
Good Job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## meena24

SamranAli said:


> oh man come on, since we are so weak then why dont you attack us, catch Hafiz Saeed?



First catch Hakimullah Meshud or Waliur Rahman Meshud.


----------



## Kesang

For news & updates about this problem.

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=68190457931&ref=stream&_ft_=fbid.296761840422957


----------



## Bhairava

Roots of Assam violence are too deep for easy solutions- assam riots roots too deep for indian state 1 5 | Feature - Oneindia News



> *A few days ago, I saw somebody making a comment related to an article written on India-Bangladesh border issues. The comment read: "I do not care about how many Bangladeshi go to West Bengal. You guys are one people. However I have a big problem with Bangladeshis and Bengalis entering Assam. We have never been conquered by any empires of North or East India, be it the Mauryas, Guptas, Mughals or the Nawabs of Bengal. We beat them all when they tried to conquer us. No way in hell are we going to all Bangladeshis to kick us out of our land by trying to out breed us...hell no way. Assam is a tinderbox and when it explodes the immigrant Bangladeshis in our state are going to get slaughtered."*
> 
> 
> This comment could give an insight into Assam's psyche which boast of a vibrant ethnic nationalism and the violent results that took effect when this nationalism perceived a threat from outsiders.
> History of turmoil
> 
> During the colonial days, 'outsiders' from Bihar and Bengal were taken to work in the tea-plantations of Assam and they were settled there. The Partition saw a huge influx of refugees from the erstwhile East Pakistan into Assam besides West Bengal and Tripura. *In the early 1970s, when the West Pakistani officials started suppressing dissenting voice in East Pakistan, more refugees went to Assam and a large section remained there. More refugees entered Assam in the subsequent years, putting the natives feel increasingly insecure, culturally and politically.*
> 
> The demographic transformation made the Assamese increasingly apprehensive that they would turn minority in their own land and when *towards the late 1970s it became evident that a huge section of the illegal Bangaldeshis in the state had become voters, the Assame started retaliating against the outsiders, starting off a politically volatile situation. *The insurgency in the state to protest alleged negligence by the Indian state put the state's socio-political life into further turmoil.
> 
> But the recent spate of violence that has hit Assam and which killed 25 people and saw people running for their lives pose a simple question: Why is that the Indian state still unable to resolve a problem that has continued for such a long period? Is 65 years not enough to set into force an administrative mechanism which can ensure a proper rule of law and protect ordinary human lives?
> 
> 
> *Current problem*
> 
> 
> On July 6 and 19, four persons from the minority community were killed while on July 20, four ex-Boro Liberation Tigers cadres were shot dead. The situation was gradually turning worse in the sensitive BTAD (Bodoland Territorial Administered Districts) comprising areas like Kokrajhar, Baska, and Chirang but local people said the government was not reacting as quickly as it should have to the problem.
> 
> The Assam Chief Minister, Tarun Gogoi who is also in charge of the home portfolio, was criticised for not taking the matter seriously and allow adequate forces to be released to man the disturbed areas. The Boros have tried to reassert the same old charge: The outsiders, whose numbers were increasing, had put the natives under threat.
> 
> The charge is against the minority community of course, which is considered of comprising outsiders even if such people have been residing in these parts for the last 60 years or more. Those representing the minorities, said on the other hand that the administration was not doing enough for their security.
> 
> There were also contradictory versions heard about the July 20 killings. Meanwhile, the crisis went on snowballing and finally exploded in the form of a communal riot, throwing every aspect of public life out of gear. The CM confirmed that 50,000 people found shelter in relief camps.
> Govt looks to be not in control
> 
> The government, although said it was trying to bring the riot under control, but apparently it looked to be in no position to set a time-frame to effect any change for the better. The Ministry of Home Affairs, as per the Assam government's plea, deployed more troops to the violence-hit areas.
> The latest riots exposes the inefficiency of the Indian state machinery in plugging the gaping holes in the process of nation-building and also key border issues in the geopolitically-sensitive north-eastern region, which is marked by a number of international boundaries, particularly with Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> *Threat perception normal*
> 
> *The threat perception of the native Assamese against the influx of illegal migrants is not abnormal.* All across the globe, rise of Islamic militancy and the forces of globalisation have made clash among civilisations a pertinent problem. Bangladesh, today, has failed to provide any hope of sustenance to its huge population, both economically and politically, and the spill-over effects have affected India.* In such a situation, extremist political elements in India found it convenient to capitalise on the issue for electoral gains but at the cost of threatening the social fabric of unity*.


----------



## TopCat

sexy gun said:


> Good job ... I say we unleash BODO inside Bangladesh



Ohh mama.. Bring them on!!! LOL


----------



## The_Showstopper

oFFbEAT said:


> Just tell me, if you marry a Hindu girl, would you let her remain Hindu.....*NO*....
> Therefore all the Muslim population TODAY in the Indian subcontinent(i.e in Afghanistan,Pakistan India and Bangladesh) can be explained by the fact that they are either direct descendants of the Muslim Invaders OR Hybrids(i.e result of intermingling between Indians and the Invaders).....
> Now, after so many years there cannot be practically any direct descendant.....*thus all Muslims today in the Indian Subcontinent are Hybrids.....*
> 
> 
> BUT you cannot say the same thing regarding the Hindus, marriages between a Hindu man and a Muslim women are rare since Muslims are more conservative and strict about their religion.....
> Thus all the Hindus in the Indian subcontinent TODAY are practically continuation of the ancient Indian race.......which has been continuing from time immemorial.....



But Subramaniam Swamy has different understanding of this . He says that all Indian muslims have Hindu ancestry.


----------



## Dark Warrior

Bodos must apply Rakhine tactics here.


----------



## The_Showstopper

IFB said:


> That bolded part is very true....in vellore district the muslim majority area the muslim politicians neglect the minority hindu and when they go to them fo soem help they tell them convert or we wont help you....at first i didnt belive this when i first heard of this from subramani swami ...but later i found out that is indeed true....many people even in Tamil nadu dont know about this .



Can I have the source of your allegation???


----------



## Bhairava

IFB said:


> That bolded part is very true....in vellore district the muslim majority area the muslim politicians neglect the minority hindu and when they go to them fo soem help they tell them convert or we wont help you....at first i didnt belive this when i first heard of this from subramani swami ...but later i found out that is indeed true....many people even in Tamil nadu dont know about this .



Bro isnt Hindu munnani or BJP not active there ?

Even ADMK is not there ?



The_Showstopper said:


> Can I have the source of your allegation???



Source is , he is a native there


----------



## Kesang

Dark Warrior said:


> Bodos must apply Rakhine tactics here.


 
Are you from assam?


----------



## deep.ocean

What is the latest news now? How many Lungis are converted to Rumaal?


----------



## Dark Warrior

Kesang said:


> Are you from assam?


No dear but I studied in Assam university and NIT Silchar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

The immigrants should get their act together fast or, the ex-rebels will be quick to start again. The solution then will not be so easy. The current Congress government shares a lot of burden for this unnecessary and unfortunate situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kesang

Self deleted


----------



## Dark Warrior

Kesang said:


> Can you guess where I live?


In Arunachal Pradesh?
AS you have the picture of Itafort in your avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

The only solution is to divide assame based on race line. One for Bengalis, one for Assamese and one for Bodos. I feel sorry for Bodos, they were first marginalized by Assamese and now they are in danger from even bigger force of Bengalis.


----------



## Dark Warrior

iajdani said:


> The only solution is to divide assame based on race line. One for Bengalis, one for Assamese and one for Bodos. I feel sorry for Bodos, they were first marginalized by Assamese and now they are in danger from even bigger force of Bengalis.


A even better solution is to divide bangladesh like it's old master pakistan,one for sylhetis,one for the people of Chittagong hill tracts,one for Biharis and other for Bengalis.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oFFbEAT

The_Showstopper said:


> But Subramaniam Swamy has different understanding of this . *He says that all Indian muslims have Hindu ancestry.*



*Did the Persians, Mughals etc. just vanish in thin air.....without leaving any descendants????*

Yes, *MAJORITY* of them HAD Hindu ancestry.......
BUT a Muslim has to marry another Muslim right*!!!!*......and when you marry another Muslim with Persian,Mughal ancestry.....your child becomes a Hybrid......and when your child marries another Muslim.....their child becomes Hybrid........and so on........simple logic.
Like this after so many generations, there is hardly any 'pure blood' left in the Muslims of the *whole Indian subcontinent* either from the Indian side *OR* from the Invader's side.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

iajdani said:


> The only solution is to divide assame based on race line. *One for Bengalis, *one for Assamese and one for Bodos. I feel sorry for Bodos, they were first marginalized by Assamese and now they are in danger from even bigger force of Bengalis.



None for Bangladeshi muslims. Dont say Bengalis. It's Bangladeshis. Assam is for natives and for Indians.

Rest will end up in body bags sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

iajdani said:


> The only solution is to divide assame based on race line. One for Bengalis, one for Assamese and one for Bodos. I feel sorry for Bodos, they were first marginalized by Assamese and now they are in danger from even bigger force of Bengalis.



This is not going to happen. Its not on the cards for any of the parties. 

Feel sorry for the immigrants. Very soon they will get attacked from many sides. Rebels have already started to arm themselves. A number of killed bengalis have died from Machete wounds..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINK

These illegal B'deshi immigrants must be sent back from where they came from. These illegal B'deshi migrants breed like rats and already changed the demography of Assam (illegal B'deshi immigrants now constitutes 30% of Assam entire population up from less than 5% in 1971!!!).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nassr

@Bhairava

Sir,
good analysis. It though raises some pertinent questions as well regarding the overall response of Indian central and state governments.

The one common thing that has happened in all minority violence in the whole of India, over a period of time, is the perpetually late response of central and state governments. Take the example of Sikh massacres in India in the aftermath of Indira Gandhi, where thousands were killed in Delhi alone - where was the timely state security response to safe innocent Sikhs. Take the massacre of Muslims in Gujarat. Tehelka videos are clear examples as to where the guilt lies. Where was the timely state response. Hashimpura massacre - perpetrated by the state itself. One can go on and on. 

One thing stands out clearly - the state allows the majority and in many cases abets and supports the avengers to effect a revenge on Indian minorities. The comments here of majority of the posters are similar - kill them. 

Irrespective of the reasons given, how long can such massacres last. How long can these atrocities be sustained by the people who sufferer. This definitely weakens the nation state and makes outside support easier. This is not the solution - it is a fight in perpetuity with no peace in sight. 

People will kill other people and get killed in return - for what - a Bharat Rashtra! Its not gonna happen without peace. And peace will not come without acceptance of the rights of the all the people living in India.


----------



## Dark Warrior

oFFbEAT said:


> *Did the Persians, Mughals just vanish in thin air........without leaving any descendants????*
> 
> Yes, majority of them HAD Hindu ancestry.......BUT a Muslim has to marry another Muslim right*!!!!*......and when you marry another Muslim with Persian,Mughal ancestry.....you child becomes a Hybrid......and when your child marries another Muslim.....their child becomes Hybrid........Like this after so many generations, there is hardly any 'pure blood' left in the Muslims of the Indian subcontinent either from the Invader's side OR from the Indian side.....


You are right.
20% of Indian Muslims are Ashraf's(descendant's of Arabs,Turks etc).
The rest are converts from Hinduism,Buddhism,Tribal religions.
Please correct me if I am wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Bhairava said:


> *None for Bangladeshi muslims*. Dont say Bengalis. It's Bangladeshis. Assam is for natives and for Indians.
> 
> Rest will end up in body bags sooner or later.



Can't blame him..He is trying very hard to play the M card..but apart from Pakistanis (for obvious reasons) no one is interested in BD pole vaulters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Nassr said:


> @Bhairava
> 
> Sir,
> good analysis. It though raises some pertinent questions as well regarding the overall response of Indian central and state governments.
> 
> The one common thing that has happened in all minority violence in the whole of India, over a period of time, is the perpetually late response of central and state governments. Take the example of Sikh massacres in India in the aftermath of Indira Gandhi, where thousands were killed in Delhi alone - where was the timely state security response to safe innocent Sikhs. Take the massacre of Muslims in Gujarat. Tehelka videos are clear examples as to where the guilt lies. Where was the timely state response. Hashimpura massacre - perpetrated by the state itself. One can go on and on.
> 
> One thing stands out clearly - the state allows the majority and in many cases abets and supports the avengers to effect a revenge on Indian minorities. The comments here of majority of the posters are similar - kill them.
> 
> Irrespective of the reasons given, how long can such massacres last. How long can these atrocities be sustained by the people who sufferer. This definitely weakens the nation state and makes outside support easier. This is not the solution - it is a fight in perpetuity with no peace in sight.
> 
> People will kill other people and get killed in return - for what - a Bharat Rashtra! Its not gonna happen without peace. And peace will not come without acceptance of the rights of the all the people living in India.



Try reading more neutral sources before attempting to write an "analysis".


----------



## harpoon

Nassr said:


> @Bhairava
> 
> 
> People will kill other people and get killed in return - for what - a Bharat Rashtra! Its not gonna happen without peace. And peace will not come without acceptance of the rights of the all the people living in India.



The BD pole vaulters are not Indians. Either BD can accept them back or we can ship them to Pakistan or STFU and let the Bodos do their job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

iajdani said:


> The only solution is to divide assame based on race line. One for Bengalis, one for Assamese and one for Bodos. I feel sorry for Bodos, they were first marginalized by Assamese and now they are in danger from even bigger force of Bengalis.


 
And what about kosari, Miri, adivasis, chakmas( and again most of chakmas came from your country ) etc? Do you think that only assamese and bodo live in assam?

I don't blame you from this mentality because bangladeshi can't live with other people. First you separated with India and being a Muslim majority state you again separated from IslaMic republic of pakistan and now you can't separate yourself from anyone so you are talking crap about your neighbours. Do you think that all people are like you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deep.ocean

Nassr said:


> @Bhairava
> 
> Sir,
> good analysis. It though raises some pertinent questions as well regarding the overall response of Indian central and state governments.
> 
> The one common thing that has happened in all minority violence in the whole of India, over a period of time, is the perpetually late response of central and state governments. Take the example of Sikh massacres in India in the aftermath of Indira Gandhi, where thousands were killed in Delhi alone - where was the timely state security response to safe innocent Sikhs. Take the massacre of Muslims in Gujarat. Tehelka videos are clear examples as to where the guilt lies. Where was the timely state response. Hashimpura massacre - perpetrated by the state itself. One can go on and on.
> 
> One thing stands out clearly - the state allows the majority and in many cases abets and supports the avengers to effect a revenge on Indian minorities. The comments here of majority of the posters are similar - kill them.
> 
> Irrespective of the reasons given, how long can such massacres last. How long can these atrocities be sustained by the people who sufferer. This definitely weakens the nation state and makes outside support easier. This is not the solution - it is a fight in perpetuity with no peace in sight.
> 
> *People will kill other people and get killed in return - for what - a Bharat Rashtra*! Its not gonna happen without peace. And peace will not come without acceptance of the rights of the all the people living in India.



Check history and will find more people are killed and still being killed - for what - Jihaad
So first lecture your fellows our number is second..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Dark Warrior said:


> A even better solution is to divide bangladesh like it's old master pakistan,one for sylhetis,one for the people of Chittagong hill tracts,one for Biharis and other for Bengalis.



WE already have arrangement for everybody to live in harmony in Bangladesh. So dont worry about it.

Lets see how we can solve the burning situation in Assam. I think ULFA should play a bigger role in maintaining laws and order in Assam. They did excellent job in Babri Mosque demolition era and kept Hindu fanatics in check.


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> WE already have arrangement for everybody to live in harmony in Bangladesh. So dont worry about it.
> 
> Lets see how we can solve the burning situation in Assam. I think ULFA should play a bigger role in maintaining laws and order in Assam. They did excellent job in Babri Mosque demolition era and kept Hindu fanatics in check.



Too bad, ULFA is a toothless tiger now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Kesang said:


> *And what about kosari, Miri, adivasis, chakmas*( and again most of chakmas came from your country ) etc? Do you think that only assamese and bodo live in assam?
> 
> I don't blame you from this mentality because bangladeshi can't live with other people. First you separated with India and being a Muslim majority state you again separated from IslaMic republic of pakistan and now you can't separate yourself from anyone so you are talking crap about your neighbours. Do you think that all people are like you?



They can go with Assamese. Assamese are great people and will take care of minorities for sure.


----------



## deep.ocean

iajdani said:


> WE already have arrangement for everybody to live in harmony in Bangladesh. So dont worry about it.
> 
> Lets see how we can solve the burning situation in Assam. I think ULFA should play a bigger role in maintaining laws and order in Assam. They did excellent job in Babri Mosque demolition era and kept Hindu fanatics in check.



Yeah it's right time for ULFA to play bigger role.. RAW and ULFA can make a difference....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nassr

Dark Warrior said:


> You are right.
> 20% of Indian Muslims are Ashraf's(descendant's of Arabs,Turks etc).
> The rest are converts from Hinduism,Buddhism,Tribal religions.
> Please correct me if I am wrong.



Very Interesting indeed. Over 60 years after independence, the pedigree is still a problem in India and a Muslim is still a maleech. 

The Sikhs are not allowed to marry outside their religion. Many marry outside. Males and females marry Hindus males and females. There is a lot of such discussion amongst the Sikhs as to the validity of this and many Sikh web sites discourage this. 

Are the Hindu Brahmins remain as pure. The may have married many non-Brahmins and the purity may be debatable. Does it matter so much to Hindu Indians. 

Is it all about caste and creed in India and the right of the upper caste keeper to kill the lower caste untouchables. 

Is this also one of the conflicts in perpetuity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

deep.ocean said:


> Yeah it's right time for ULFA to play bigger role.. RAW and ULFA can make a difference.... BTW Babri wasn't a Mosque,* it was Mosquito* that was irritating us from a long time...



So much respect for other religions worship place..... I am impressed.



deep.ocean said:


> Yeah it's right time for ULFA to play bigger role.. RAW and ULFA can make a difference.... BTW Babri wasn't a Mosque,* it was Mosquito* that was irritating us from a long time...



So much respect for other religions worship place..... I am impressed.


----------



## Nassr

deep.ocean said:


> Check history and will find more people are killed and still being killed - for what - Jihaad
> So first lecture your fellows our number is second..



We are not discussing Jihad here. Go to the Jihad thread and vent your anger. Stick to the current discussion.


----------



## deep.ocean

mjnaushad said:


> So much respect for other religions worship place..... I am impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> So much respect for other religions worship place..... I am impressed.



Sorry for that... don't embarrass me.. I am editing it..


----------



## cloud_9

Before 2011 Indian's and Foreigners were required to get Protected Area Permits/Inner Line Permits for visiting most of the North Eastern states...to stop people from other states/countries settling there.

Can anyone throw some more light on this issue? Can a Indian citizen settle in parts of North East which are Protected Areas something like Jammu and Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oFFbEAT

Dark Warrior said:


> You are right.
> *20% of Indian Muslims are Ashraf's(descendant's of Arabs,Turks etc).
> The rest are converts from Hinduism,Buddhism,Tribal religions.*
> Please correct me if I am wrong.



You're right........ 
*But the question is, would you be able to segregate these 20% from the rest 80% now...NO.....*
All of them have intermingled now.....they have all become Hybrids......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deep.ocean

Nassr said:


> We are not discussing Jihad here. Go to the Jihad thread and vent your anger. Stick to the current discussion.


So what we are discussing here? Can not Hindus wage Jihad? These BODOs are doing Jihad against foreign lungi evils..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINK

iajdani said:


> WE already have arrangement for everybody to live in harmony in Bangladesh. So dont worry about it.
> 
> Lets see how we can solve the burning situation in Assam. I think *ULFA should play a bigger role* in maintaining laws and order in Assam. They did excellent job in Babri Mosque demolition era and* kept Hindu fanatics in check*.



LOL.........

ULFA hates illegal B'deshi immigrants more than anyone.

ULFA leader wants end to Bangladeshi infiltration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

*North East is under control of Bengalis.*



> *Assam violence: 30,000 railway passengers stranded*
> At least 26 trains were cancelled and 31 stopped at different stations due to violence in Assam, prompting Railway Minister Mukul Roy to seek enhanced security from Home Minister P Chidambaram [ Images ] for safety of over 30,000 passengers stranded midway.
> 
> "It is a matter of serious concern and I have spoken to Home Minister P Chidambram asking for more security for passengers and train movement", Railway Minister Mukul Roy told reporters.
> 
> 
> He said he has spoken to Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi [ Images ] following disruption of rail services, which has cut off the entire Northeast from the rest of the country.
> 
> Several trains, including Rajdhani Express, to and from Guwahati have been regulated at New Jalpaiguri, New Cooch Bihar and Guwahati stations.
> 
> 
> Till now, 26 trains have been cancelled due to the disturbances in the region. In addition, 37 trains have been regulated at various stations on the route, resulting in trains running several hours behind schedule.
> 
> 
> Railways have sought deployment of adequate number of security forces especially at the 54km-long route, the badly affected area between Srirampur and Salakati stations, to ensure smooth and safe movement of trains.
> 
> 
> Roy said the Railways is trying its best to regulate the train movement in the zone.
> 
> 
> He also said railways is taking steps to position affected trains at bigger stations so that the stranded passengers could be provided with food, water and security.
> 
> 
> He pointed out that Railways has geared up to provide best possible care of stranded passengers in given circumstances.
> 
> 
> Roy said safety and security of passengers are of uppermost concern and movement of passengers carrying trains in affected areas will be governed keeping in view this objective.
> 
> 
> Zonal Railways, especially North-east Frontier Railways and Eastern Railways, are issuing regular bulletins informing the public about cancellation and regulation of trains in the violence-affected area.
> 
> Assam violence: 30,000 railway passengers stranded - Rediff.com India News





deep.ocean said:


> So what we are discussing here? Can not Hindus wage Jihad? These BODOs are doing Jihad against foreign lungi evils..



Hindu Bengalis are under protection of Muslim Bengalis. So you should go join Bodos in their Jihad. LOL



pritamkonar said:


> LOL.........
> 
> ULFA hates illegal B'deshi immigrants more than anyone.
> 
> ULFA leader wants end to Bangladeshi infiltration



Heard of Anup Chetia who has the ultimate say of ULFA is under our protection infact Chinese protection in Bangladesh. So dream on.


----------



## Nassr

One thing here surprises me a great deal. Why is it that Hindu Indians hate Muslim Indians so much. India got its independence since last over 60 years. There probably are much over 100 million Muslims living in India and still there is so much hate, which is indeed unbelievable. I may understand Indian hatred for Pakistan and its Muslims, for breaking India or for allegedly spreading terror in India - but why Muslim Indians are so hated by Hindu Indians. 

Can any India please shed some light on this.



deep.ocean said:


> So what we are discussing here? Can not Hindus wage Jihad? These BODOs are doing Jihad against foreign lungi evils..



Oh my God. You guys were responsible for helping them with their freedom. Why are you angry with them now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

this thread has uttered the ultimate hatred indians having for muslims and someone is calling mosque a mosquito and others calling for killing thousands.....shame on u ppl...u r the most racist ppl on earth...


----------



## deep.ocean

Nassr said:


> One thing here surprises me a great deal. Why is it that Hindu Indians hate Muslim Indians so much. India got its independence since last over 60 years. There probably are much over 100 million Muslims living in India and still there is so much hate, which is indeed unbelievable. I may understand Indian hatred for Pakistan and its Muslims, for breaking India or for allegedly spreading terror in India - but why Muslim Indians are so hated by Hindu Indians.
> 
> *Can any India please shed some light on this.*
> 
> 
> Oh my God. You guys were responsible for helping them with their freedom. Why are you angry with them now.



Yes I can shed some light but my torch cell have become weak, "Bhaijaan kyaa Laaltain se kaam chal sakataa hai?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINK

iajdani said:


> *North East is under control of Bengalis.*
> Hindu Bengalis are under protection of Muslim Bengalis. So you should go join Bodos in their Jihad. LOL



Something wrong seriously with your thinking. We are discussing illegal B'deshi immigrants(Razakars, Jamaati & BNP Cadres who fled from great Muktijodhas in 1971 to Assam).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oFFbEAT

Nassr said:


> One thing here surprises me a great deal. Why is it that Hindu Indians hate Muslim Indians so much. India got its independence since last over 60 years. There probably are much over 100 million Muslims living in India and still there is so much hate, which is indeed unbelievable. I may understand Indian hatred for Pakistan and its Muslims, for breaking India or for allegedly spreading terror in India - but why Muslim Indians are so hated by Hindu Indians.
> 
> Can any India please shed some light on this......



Remember, you were once Muslim Indians.....now you are Muslim Pakistanis.......did I shed enough light...

We're NOT hateful......we're just wary.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

chauvunist said:


> this thread has uttered the ultimate hatred indians having for muslims and someone is calling mosque a mosquito and others calling for killing thousands.....shame on u ppl...u r the most racist ppl on earth...



Bengalis in NE do not need license from India anymore. They are strong enough to take care of themselves. Besides India would had already lost NE if there were no Bengalis to start with. But finally the ghost came out of the bag. Lets settle the issues once and for all. Establish Bengali supremacy first then ask for more autonomy from Indian Union and if they dont agree Declare Independence with the help of Maoist and China.


----------



## harpoon

Nassr said:


> One thing here surprises me a great deal. Why is it that Hindu Indians hate Muslim Indians so much. India got its independence since last over 60 years. There probably are much over 100 million Muslims living in India and still there is so much hate, which is indeed unbelievable. I may understand Indian hatred for Pakistan and its Muslims, for breaking India or for allegedly spreading terror in India - *but why Muslim Indians are so hated by Hindu Indians.
> *
> Can any India please shed some light on this.
> .



How many times one have to tell you? They are illegal Bangladeshi Pole Immigrants and Bodos are Hindus/Christians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deep.ocean

chauvunist said:


> this thread has uttered the ultimate hatred indians having for muslims and someone is calling mosque a mosquito and others calling for killing thousands.....shame on u ppl...u r the most racist ppl on earth...


You are wrong... this is not our hatred for our Muslim Brothers.. This hatred is only for BDeshi leeches..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

iajdani said:


> *North East is under control of Bengalis.*


You mean Bangladeshi's 
We are definitely missing Kalu Mian here..I'm just gonna hop into the Bangladeshi section to read some the finest works of military strategy by Cao Cao mian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

cloud_9 said:


> Before 2011 Indian's and Foreigners were required to get Protected Area Permits/Inner Line Permits for visiting most of the North Eastern states...to stop people from other states/countries settling there.
> 
> Can anyone throw some more light on this issue? Can a Indian citizen settle in parts of North East which are Protected Areas something like Jammu and Kashmir.


 
you can settle but you (non-natives) cannot buy land in the state of manipur,mizoram,nagaland and arunachal.. only the natives (not even tribals from neighbouring) state can own land.. the similar law is also in place in BTAD and some other smaller tribal councils of assam .. this is our last stand against the rapid influx of migrants.. the state of tripura has been completely over taken by bengoli population (majority hindu) and assam is almost there..in other state you will require an inner line permit to visit and live but you will find millions of non natives in those states although not one , own even a inch of the land, every one simply take up land on lease on yearly basis and continue their business... in assam BTAD, tiwa council ,nc hills and karbianglong districts are tribal only land which were formed to save the tribal population who were culturally and numerically threatened by other advanced communities and mainly from the illegal migrants.. you could compare it with the red indian reservations of north america..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TopCat

pritamkonar said:


> Something wrong seriously with your thinking. We are discussing illegal B'deshi immigrants(Razakars, Jamaati & BNP Cadres who fled from great Muktijodhas in 1971 to Assam).



I hate Jamatis but I should say they will not even piss in India let alone fled to India. You are funny.


----------



## jha

pritamkonar said:


> Something wrong seriously with your thinking. We are discussing illegal B'deshi immigrants(Razakars, Jamaati & BNP Cadres who fled from great Muktijodhas in 1971 to Assam).



Dont respond him.. He will have his hands full soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

cloud_9 said:


> You mean Bangladeshi's
> We are definitely missing Kalu Mian here..I'm just gonna hop into the Bangladeshi section to read some the finest works of military strategy by Cao Cao mian


Ever heard of any in fighting between Hindu and Muslim Bengalis. Both are united in Assam. And illegal immigrant thats in your nightmare.


----------



## cloud_9

zootinali said:


> you can settle but you (non-natives) cannot buy land in the state of manipur,mizoram,nagaland and arunachal.. only the natives (not even tribals from neighbouring) state can own land.. the similar law is also in place in BTAD and some other smaller tribal councils of assam .. this is our last stand against the rapid influx of immigrants.. the state of tripura has been completely over taken by bengoli population (majority hindu) and assam is almost there..in other state you will require an inner line permit to visit and live but you will find millions of non natives in those states although not one , own even a inch of the land, every one simply take up land on lease on yearly basis and continue their business... in assam BTAD, tiwa council ,nc hills and karbianglong districts are tribal only land which were formed to save the tribal population who were culturally and numerically threatened by other advanced communities and mainly from the illegal migrants.. you could compare it with the red indian reservations of north america..


That means living in a rented house...so the majority influx is from Indian citizens or Bangladeshi's.


P.S - By Bengali's you mean ??????


----------



## MINK

Nassr said:


> One thing here surprises me a great deal. Why is it that Hindu Indians hate Muslim Indians so much. India got its independence since last over 60 years. There probably are much over 100 million Muslims living in India and still there is so much hate, which is indeed unbelievable. I may understand Indian hatred for Pakistan and its Muslims, for breaking India or for allegedly spreading terror in India - but why *Muslim Indians are so hated by Hindu Indians*.



*Sorry dude........ unlike you pakistanis we are not taught to hate Muslims*

'Pakistan schools teach Hindu hatred' - DAWN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kesang

zootinali said:


> you can settle but you (non-natives) cannot buy land in the state of manipur,mizoram,nagaland and arunachal.. only the natives (not even tribals from neighbouring) state can own land.. the similar law is also in place in BTAD and some other smaller tribal councils of assam .. this is our last stand against the rapid influx of immigrants.. the state of tripura has been completely over taken by bengoli population (majority hindu) and assam is almost there..in other state you will require an inner line permit to visit and live but you will find millions of non natives in those states although not one , own even a inch of the land, every one simply take up land on lease on yearly basis and continue their business... in assam BTAD, tiwa council ,nc hills and karbianglong districts are tribal only land which were formed to save the tribal population who were culturally and numerically threatened by other advanced communities and mainly from the illegal migrants.. you could compare it with the red indian reservations of north america..


 
right. The condition of assam and tripura are so bad if compare to other NE states because a non-arunachali can't even enter to Arunachal( not even a native assamese ) without a pass (forget about buying any piece of any land) and their is no such in Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

cloud_9 said:


> That means living in a rented house...so the majority influx is from Indian citizens or Bangladeshi's.
> 
> 
> P.S - By Bengali's you mean ??????



Bengali means hindu bengoli speaking population, muslim bengali speaking people are called bangladeshis or ***** and lots of other not so good words..."majority" is not Indian "influx", people from other states like bihar and up and marwaris are only traders who settle in bigger towns and urban areas , but the problem is with the illegal migrants who are seeping into rural areas where is all these conflicts are happening..


----------



## cloud_9

iajdani said:


> And illegal immigrant thats in your nightmare.


Nah! I follow a different approach 









zootinali said:


> Bengali means hindu bengoli speaking population, muslim bengali speaking people are called bangladeshis or ***** and lots of other not so good words..."majority" is not Indian "influx", people from other states like bihar and up and marwaris are only traders who settle in bigger towns and urban areas , but the problem is with the illegal migrants who are seeping into rural areas where is all these conflicts are happening..


And now ILP and PAP is only required for 2 or 3 states.What is the state government doing..why wont they restrict migration legal or illegal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> *North East is under control of Bengalis.*



No wonder Bangaldeshis gets their a$$ kicked even in Burma. It doesn't occur to you that by stopping railway the BDs are axing their own legs as Central Govt will not be able to rush in additional troops from rest of India to stop the violence.


----------



## Nassr

@deep.ocean



oFFbEAT said:


> Remember, you were once Muslim Indians.....now you are Muslim Pakistanis.......did I shed enough light...
> 
> We're NOT hateful......we're just wary.....



No sir, we Muslims ruled India for almost thousand years. And when we could not sustain the stink, we carved a separate homeland for ourselves. We are not hateful - we just don't like the stink.

Does it shed enough light


----------



## harpoon

Nassr said:


> @deep.ocean
> 
> 
> 
> No sir, *we* Muslims ruled India for almost thousand years. And when we could not sustain the stink, we carved a separate homeland for ourselves. We are not hateful - we just don't like the stink.
> 
> Does it shed enough light



You were also the one being ruled. Also I as an Indian is very happy that you went your own way.


----------



## Neuro

zootinali said:


> you can settle but you (non-natives) cannot buy land in the state of manipur,mizoram,nagaland and arunachal.. only the natives (not even tribals from neighbouring) state can own land.. the similar law is also in place in BTAD and some other smaller tribal councils of assam .. this is our last stand against the rapid influx of migrants.. the state of tripura has been completely over taken by bengoli population (majority hindu) and assam is almost there..in other state you will require an inner line permit to visit and live but you will find millions of non natives in those states although not one , own even a inch of the land, every one simply take up land on lease on yearly basis and continue their business... in assam BTAD, tiwa council ,nc hills and karbianglong districts are tribal only land which were formed to save the tribal population who were culturally and numerically threatened by other advanced communities and mainly from the illegal migrants.. you could compare it with the red indian reservations of north america..



Mate if some illegal immigrants enter into your place ,occupying your land and threatening natives means just kill them even police can't file FIR against that murders. Why you people were remains silent at that time? now this problem is like a cancer it should cured at any cost.


----------



## Nassr

harpoon said:


> You were also the one being ruled. Also I as an Indian is very happy that you went your own way.



We lost the rule to the Brits - not Hindus. And I am much happier than you to have my own place.


----------



## zootinali

cloud_9 said:


> Nah! I follow a different approach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now ILP and PAP is only required for 2 or 3 states.What is the state government doing..why wont they restrict migration legal or illegal.


no they are required by all the states except for assam ,tripura and meghalaya.. In meghalaya land laws are so strict that only natives can buy and sell apart from central government agencies of course.. In tripura majority population are hindu bengolis who are smart enough to keep bdeshis at bay , problem is in assam only but assam being the biggest state and connect all other north eastern state is "the key state" .. you control assam you could control entire north east,and that is why you see all these trouble..


----------



## Nassr

Neuro said:


> Mate if some illegal immigrants enter into your place ,occupying your land and threatening natives means just kill them even police can't file FIR against that murders. Why you people were remains silent at that time? now this problem is like a cancer it should cured at any cost.



Surprisingly, it happened sixty years ago and you guys woke up now. This is indeed more surprising.


----------



## CZAR

iajdani said:


> :=)
> 
> Yap.. and keep ULFA out of it. ULFA is our stooge there waiting for our direction.. LOL



Just like how the BD government is our stooge. "RAWami league"...anyone?


----------



## harpoon

Nassr said:


> We lost the rule to the Brits - not Hindus. And I am much happier than you to have my own place.



Again you were just the subjects of people from places like Afghanisthan & Turkey who ruled over India. As for me, we were under Hindu Kings until 1947.



Nassr said:


> Surprisingly, it happened sixty years ago and you guys woke up now. This is indeed more surprising.



It all started in 1971 during the refugee influx from East Pakistan due to PA crackdown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman1

Nassr said:


> @deep.ocean
> 
> 
> 
> No sir, we Muslims ruled India for almost thousand years. And when we could not sustain the stink, we carved a separate homeland for ourselves. We are not hateful - we just don't like the stink.
> 
> Does it shed enough light



not "you" muslims ruled INDIA. you were the one who had to convert under pressure and violence to your families, and for that we sympathize with you . if that were not true, than don't you think THE ARABS would have considered you as their equals?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldude13

Nassr said:


> We lost the rule to the Brits - not Hindus. And I am much happier than you to have my own place.


feel bad for people like you.is this what they taught you in school???
if you have mughal lineage then it's ok if not then it's highly recommended that you should read history from a more neutral source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

Nassr said:


> @deep.ocean
> 
> 
> 
> No sir, we Muslims ruled India for almost thousand years. And when we could not sustain the stink, we carved a separate homeland for ourselves. We are not hateful - we just don't like the stink.
> 
> Does it shed enough light



Lolu you are a great fan of Zaid Hamid.Dont forget that you are a converted one.Your forefathers were converted with a sword around their neck.


----------



## shivajithesavior

slaves who converted are proclaiming their masters glory LOL EPIC

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nassr

zootinali said:


> you can settle but you (non-natives) cannot buy land in the state of manipur,mizoram,nagaland and arunachal.. only the natives (not even tribals from neighbouring) state can own land.. the similar law is also in place in BTAD and some other smaller tribal councils of assam .. this is our last stand against the rapid influx of migrants.. the state of tripura has been completely over taken by bengoli population (majority hindu) and assam is almost there..in other state you will require an inner line permit to visit and live but you will find millions of non natives in those states although not one , own even a inch of the land, every one simply take up land on lease on yearly basis and continue their business... in assam BTAD, tiwa council ,nc hills and karbianglong districts are tribal only land which were formed to save the tribal population who were culturally and numerically threatened by other advanced communities and mainly from the illegal migrants.. you could compare it with the red indian reservations of north america..



This is indeed surprising. I thought it was the law in Indian Occupied Kashmir due to UN resolutions. 

But this thing applied as a law in NE Indian states is indeed a revelation. Why such a law has been enacted there. And despite this law, there are over 70-80 secessionist groups operating there. Why is this. Could you please explain this a bit please, @zootinali.


----------



## MINK

Nassr said:


> @deep.ocean
> No sir, *we Muslims ruled India* for almost thousand years. And when we could not sustain the stink, we carved a separate homeland for ourselves. We are not hateful - we just don't like the stink.
> 
> Does it shed enough light



*Come on Man........it's not you but Indian Muslim ruled India. Pakistan did not exist in Mughal era but India did. *


----------



## shivajithesavior

Nassr said:


> We lost the rule to the Brits - not Hindus. And I am much happier than you to have my own place.





the last acknowledge king of yours proclaimed was aurangzed who died in 1707 can you tell me where was the power center after that till brits came ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

shivajitheinvaderkiller said:


> the last acknowledge king of yours proclaimed was aurangzed who died in 1707 can you tell me where was the power center before that ?



1526 to 1707 is 1000 yrs for em

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neuro

Nassr said:


> *We* lost the rule to the Brits - not Hindus. And I am much happier than you to have my own place.



Means Pakistani never. Previously you people were hindus then become Jains now you people are the combined descendants of Arabs, Afghans, Persian, and Turks. get life ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

Neuro said:


> Mate if some illegal immigrants enter into your place ,occupying your land and threatening natives means just kill them even police can't file FIR against that murders. Why you people were remains silent at that time? now this problem is like a cancer it should cured at any cost.



true but problem is politics, for once I hope rest of India turns a blind eye and we silently cleanse our land from these migrant *****.. it is too much to tolerate it any more.. myself being a bodo it disgust me to see them roaming around in our tribal lands..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

Neuro said:


> Means Pakistani never. Previously you people were hindus then become Jains now you people are the combined descendants of Arabs, Afghans, Persian, and Turks. get life ....



You mean to say Hybrid


----------



## Nassr

Shivani Malhotra said:


> Lolu you are a great fan of Zaid Hamid.Dont forget that you are a converted one.Your forefathers were converted with a sword around their neck.



ha ha ha ...... yaar ye zaid hamid kon hai. I need to find it out. He seems to have fingered you guys pretty hard. 

My forefathers were converted - no. I know my history well enough from central Turkey. Yes there are many whose forefathers were converts - and you are angry because they got converted a thousand years ago with or without a sword around their neck. This also means that your forefathers were not strong enough and could not stop the invaders and allowed them to rule you for a thousand years. What a waste they were.


----------



## Hello_10

angeldude13 said:


> feel bad for people like you.is this what they taught you in school???
> if you have mughal lineage then it's ok if not then it's highly recommended that you should read history from a more neutral source



British Rule in India was formed after defeat of Marathas, in 1819, and the start of British Rule since 1820..... but yes Marathas did have control till whole Punjab, including Pakistan's Punjab also, but they couldn't win over Sind, Baloch/ and before that they had been caught with war with British, 15 years old war........









> Maratha Confederacy was an Indian imperial power that existed from 1674 to 1818. At its peak, the empire covered much of South Asia, encompassing a territory of over 2.8 million km².[2] The Marathas are credited for the re-establishment of Hindu rule in India.[3]
> 
> Marathas remained the preeminent power in India until their defeat in the Second and Third Anglo-Maratha Wars (1805&#8211;1818), which left Britain in control of most of India.
> 
> Maratha Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## harpoon

zootinali said:


> true but problem is politics, for once I hope rest of India turns a blind eye and we silently cleanse our land from these migrant *****.. it is too much to tolerate it any more.. myself being a bodo it disgust me to see them roaming around in our tribal lands..



Again who elected the Congress in Assam..you people and who elected Congress at center..we people


----------



## shivajithesavior

Hello_10 said:


> British Rule in India was formed after defeat of Marathas, in 1819, and the start of British Rule since 1820..... but yes Marathas did have control till whole Punjab, including Pakistan's Punjab also, but they couldn't win over Sind, Baloch/ and before that they had been caught with war with British, 15 years old war........



he will soon claim that they were abdalis people , so you have no point to argue with MR.INTELLECTUAL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ironman1

Nassr said:


> ha ha ha ...... yaar ye zaid hamid kon hai. I need to find it out. He seems to have fingered you guys pretty hard.
> 
> My forefathers were converted - no. I know my history well enough from central Turkey. Yes there are many whose forefathers were converts - and you are angry because they got converted a thousand years ago with or without a sword around their neck. This also means that your forefathers were not strong enough and could not stop the invaders and allowed them to rule you for a thousand years. What a waste they were.



what you mean to say is that "forefathers" of those "who got converted" were weak and not strong enough to prevent conversion . now you are abusing your own forefathers, pathetic !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

Nassr said:


> ha ha ha ...... yaar ye zaid hamid kon hai. I need to find it out. He seems to have fingered you guys pretty hard.
> 
> My forefathers were converted - no. I know my history well enough from central Turkey. Yes there are many whose forefathers were converts - and you are angry because they got converted a thousand years ago with or without a sword around their neck. This also means that your forefathers were not strong enough and could not stop the invaders and allowed them to rule you for a thousand years. What a waste they were.



oh yeah my forefathers were strong enough to fight rather than surrendering and sell their iman to save their life.Cowards got converted and now share about the glories which they really dont own.one fine day all these cowards will convert to christanity or will become chinese to save their life if any of these country will invade them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nassr

Shivani Malhotra said:


> You mean to say Hybrid



Most of the people who lived in India were ruled by one invader or the other and were and are Hybrid by that definition. The purity aspect is rather duplicitous. 

Most of people living in India except probably those from NE India and some portions of Kashmir are Hybrids in one form or the other. A contemporary example is of Jodha, of Jodha Akbar film fame character.


----------



## shivajithesavior

.........................................


----------



## Nassr

Shivani Malhotra said:


> oh yeah my forefathers were strong enough to fight rather than surrendering and sell their iman to save their life.Cowards got converted and now share about the glories which they really dont own.one fine day all these cowards will convert to christanity or will become chinese to save their life if any of these country will invade them.



No. This means that they were not forced to convert, otherwise even the Hindu Rajas etc would hand over their daughters and money etc to save their kingdoms. This is history. It is just that your fourfathers were not tested.



ironman1 said:


> what you mean to say is that "forefathers" of those "who got converted" were weak and not strong enough to prevent conversion . now you are abusing your own forefathers, pathetic !



No, I am just outlining some historical facts.


----------



## Hello_10

Karachiite said:


> WTF? Shining India, the soooooopa duper power of the world is also suffering from violence? I thought that only happened in Pakistan since that was the only issue on the tongues of the Indians here. What goes around comes around.



when economy doesn't grow, people are more found fighting for religion/race/nationalism etc. see in EU also, now nationalism is on rise since they have smelled fall of their economies.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

Nassr said:


> No. This means that they were not forced to convert, otherwise even the Hindu Rajas etc would hand over their daughters and money etc to save their kingdoms. This is history. It is just that your fourfathers were not tested.



& it is still happening in Pakistan..The way Musharraf did it to get dollars..Remember what once bush said Pakistanis can sell their ******* for dollars.


----------



## Nassr

pritamkonar said:


> *Come on Man........it's not you but Indian Muslim ruled India. Pakistan did not exist in Mughal era but India did. *



Yes we ruled India. And when we couldn't we carved out a separate homeland by dividing India.


----------



## ironman1

Nassr said:


> No. This means that they were not forced to convert, otherwise even the Hindu Rajas etc would hand over their daughters and money etc to save their kingdoms. This is history. It is just that your fourfathers were not tested.



no, that means that in a state named PUNJAB , hindus started sending their 2nd child for becoming a singh (tiger ), to fight against atrocities by invaders , where you could not !


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhairava said:


> Bro isnt Hindu munnani or BJP not active there ?
> 
> Even ADMK is not there ?
> 
> 
> 
> Source is , he is a native there




If he is a native whatever he claims will it eventually become universal truth? Then even I can make many claims and then state I am a native. Are are ready to accept my claims???



ironman1 said:


> no, that means that in a state named PUNJAB , hindus started sending their 2nd child for becoming a singh (tiger ), to fight against atrocities by invaders , where you could not !



No fairy tales please!!!!


----------



## Nassr

Shivani Malhotra said:


> & it is still happening in Pakistan..The way Musharraf did it to get dollars..Remember what once bush said Pakistanis can sell their ******* for dollars.



Out of context. We are discussing something totally different.


----------



## Neuro

Shivani Malhotra said:


> You mean to say Hybrid



Exactly even you call chimera...


----------



## TopCat

zootinali said:


> true but problem is politics, for once I hope rest of India turns a blind eye and we silently cleanse our land from these migrant *****.. it is too much to tolerate it any more.. myself being a bodo it disgust me to see them roaming around in our tribal lands..



Are you sure you can win the fight against Bengalis without govt help? I mean Bengalis will bring heavy duty things once invited to fight. They have the resources you know?


----------



## shivajithesavior

Nassr said:


> Yes we ruled India. And when we couldn't we carved out a separate homeland by dividing India.




1.who were the rulers of india from 1707 to 1850's , mughals?
2.if you say that religion rules state then does that mean if some religion rules more time its has more stake in that land??
3. when you say "we" does that mean islam ?


----------



## Nassr

ironman1 said:


> no, that means that in a state named PUNJAB , hindus started sending their 2nd child for becoming a singh (tiger ), to fight against atrocities by invaders , where you could not !



Wrong. Sikhism is a separate religion. Guru Nanak's number two was a Muslim. Don't antagonize Sikhs by grouping them with Hinduism. People converted to Sikhism and ruled Punjab. There were Hindus and Muslims lived under their rule. They fought against Muslims and bravely too and defeated Muslims. Unfortunately they got defeated by the Brits in the 3rd War near Rasul. I read the battle. Very interesting event indeed.


----------



## Bhairava

chauvunist said:


> this thread has uttered the ultimate hatred indians having for muslims and someone is calling mosque a mosquito and others calling for killing thousands.....shame on u ppl...u r the most racist ppl on earth...



BS ..we all saw what hatred your country men had for the illegal Afghans who have settled in and around KP.


Take your drivel elsewhere.


----------



## CZAR

Nassr said:


> ha ha ha ...... yaar ye zaid hamid kon hai. I need to find it out. He seems to have fingered you guys pretty hard.
> 
> My forefathers were converted - no. I know my history well enough from central Turkey. Yes there are many whose forefathers were converts - and you are angry because they got converted a thousand years ago with or without a sword around their neck. This also means that your forefathers were not strong enough and could not stop the invaders and allowed them to rule you for a thousand years. What a waste they were.



we were once mighty and strong and commanded loyalty of millions over swathes of land for centuries together - it doesn't matter that we have been used and abused for generations together by daddy dearest (BRIT or US or China, depending on time of reference)since the early 19th century and have no credible answer for peaceful co-existence, development or prosperity.

I wish i could empathize with your sorry state, but mocking the obvious lack of logic is far too easy and gets the point across faster. 

Stop living in la-la land. Theories after theories have been proposed and disposed. Even if one were to buy your corrupted version of history, where all things holy and mighty and prosperous were your ancestors, HOW DOES IT MATTER TODAY?? 

You guys demand respect, but go from door to door with begging bowl. Acting as hired thugs (first by the the US to ward of the soviets and to help in afghanistan and now by china to contain india) gets you more money than tax revenue from the formal economy. Speaking of economy, it barely has a heartbeat. Your forex reserves are dwindling on account of payment to the IMF. High inflation, high cost of credit, low capital investment, poor savings rate, low growth, flooding in large parts, the list of your failures goes on. 

As per social indicators, the track record is abysmal. Even in terms of hunger, the most widely used insult against india - the FAO indicators prove that a higher percentage of the population in Pakistan is suffering from undernourishment than in india. 

As for defence (ah thats what drives the pseudo martial race bull crap) - you guys have been cut up and spat on. Have brawled with the neighbor on 4 occasions and not once have managed to come out on top. now you guys are going door to door not only for money but also protection (read the trips by pak delegates to beijing). Funny how the hired thug now needs to hire protection. 

I mean you guys are visibly incompetent on every possible parameter. And you guys expect to be taken seriously when you shout from the rooftops that there is a thousand year legacy of greatness. 

Even if true, you guys should not boast about it, but hide your faces in shame at the disrepute and failure you have brought upon the names of your "great" forefathers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neuro

zootinali said:


> true but problem is politics, for once I hope rest of India turns a blind eye and we silently cleanse our land from these migrant *****.. it is too much to tolerate it any more.. myself being a bodo it disgust me to see them roaming around in our tribal lands..



Congress govt. not representing Indians try to understand that. We Indians never tolerate illegal immigrants in our land and we wholeheartedly supporting bodos brothers and their stance. We are with you go ahead , best of luck.


----------



## Bhairava

zootinali said:


> Bengali means hindu bengoli speaking population, muslim bengali speaking people are called bangladeshis or ***** and lots of other not so good words..."majority" is not Indian "influx", people from other states like bihar and up and marwaris are only traders who settle in bigger towns and urban areas , but the problem is with the illegal migrants who are seeping into rural areas where is all these conflicts are happening..



Do Bengali Hindus who come as refugees from BD also act in the same way as these muslim bangladeshis ?


----------



## shivajithesavior

Nassr said:


> Wrong. Sikhism is a separate religion. Guru Nanak's number two was a Muslim. Don't antagonize Sikhs by grouping them with Hinduism. People converted to Sikhism and ruled Punjab. There were Hindus and Muslims lived under their rule. They fought against Muslims and bravely too and defeated Muslims. Unfortunately they got defeated by the Brits in the 3rd War near Rasul. I read the battle. Very interesting event indeed.



first of all Sikhism is a "panth" and is not a religion .
Sikhism came in context when muslim atrocities against the local punjabi hindus started which peaceful hindus could not retaliate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhairava

zootinali said:


> true but problem is politics, *for once I hope rest of India turns a blind eye *and we silently cleanse our land from these migrant *****.. it is too much to tolerate it any more.. myself being a bodo it disgust me to see them roaming around in our tribal lands..



Oh please..be our guest.



The_Showstopper said:


> If he is a native whatever he claims will it eventually become universal truth? Then even I can make many claims and then state I am a native. Are are ready to accept my claims???



You are free not to accept.


----------



## Nassr

shivajitheinvaderkiller said:


> 1.who were the rulers of india from 1707 to 1850's , mughals?
> 2.if you say that religion rules state then does that mean if some religion rules more time its has more stake in that land??
> 3. when you say "we" does that mean islam ?



Check your dates . . . . .they are wrong. 

Muslim rule in India is a universally accepted fact, accepted by Hindus and other Indians as well. Whats your point. 

When i say we ...... I mean we the Muslims. 

Tell me @shivajitheinvaderkiller (interesting name - you call shiva ji an invader and killer)

Have you seen any Hindu made famous historical visiting site in Delhi or other parts of india except the nude-photo littered Hindu temples of Khajuraho or some-place. Everything else had either been constructed by the Muslims or the brits. What do you people have to show to the world as your heritage.



shivajitheinvaderkiller said:


> first of all Sikhism is a "panth" and is not a religion .
> Sikhism came in context when muslim atrocities against the local punjabi hindus started which peaceful hindus could not retaliate.



Please do not insult a religion. This is not a good thing. Sikh people express extreme distaste of such unfounded pronouncements.


----------



## The_Showstopper

ironman1 said:


> not "you" muslims ruled INDIA. you were the one who had to convert under pressure and violence to your families, and for that we sympathize with you . if that were not true, than don't you think THE ARABS would have considered you as their equals?



Convert under Pressure and violence?? Didn't you guys face violence if ancestors of Indian muslims faced it. How come you guys were lucky?? I would sympathize your ignorance. Ithihaas Patrika and Sanghi historians are of no great help dear...


----------



## metro

I have been saying it for quite some time, that sooner or later Bangladeshis will be thrown out of our country. This violence in Assam is only going to act as a catalyst to speed up the process.


----------



## CZAR

Nassr said:


> Check your dates . . . . .they are wrong.
> 
> Muslim rule in India is a universally accepted fact, accepted by Hindus and other Indians as well. Whats your point.
> 
> When i say we ...... I mean we the Muslims.
> 
> Tell me @shivajitheinvaderkiller (interesting name - you call shiva ji an invader and killer)
> 
> Have you seen any Hindu made famous historical visiting site in Delhi or other parts of india except the ****-littered Hindu temples of Khajuraho or some-place. Everything else had either been constructed by the Muslims or the brits. What do you people have to show to the world as your heritage.



Well, for one we created BD, right after we sliced and diced you guys. We just created an entire country out of thin air, in a matter of days. That ought to rank in the top ten list.


----------



## Bhairava

*Debate: Infiltration root cause? - 1*

Debate: Infiltration root cause? - 1-The Newshour-TIMESNOW.tv 

*Debate: Infiltration root cause? - 2*

Debate: Infiltration root cause? - 2-The Newshour-TIMESNOW.tv


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhairava said:


> Oh please..be our guest.
> 
> 
> You are free not to accept.



I would thank you for that!


----------



## Nassr

metro said:


> I have been saying it for quite some time, that sooner or later Bangladeshis will be thrown out of our country. This violence in Assam is only going to act as a catalyst to speed up the process.



Throw them back in to Bangladesh. May result in war with Bangladesh.


----------



## shivajithesavior

Nassr said:


> Check your dates . . . . .they are wrong.
> 
> Muslim rule in India is a universally accepted fact, accepted by Hindus and other Indians as well. Whats your point.



I didn't got my answer 



> When i say we ...... I mean we the Muslims.



Does that mean you claim all terror acts by muslims as your own and islams legacy or their is a glitch like meetha meetha gup gup kadwa kadwa thu thu



> Tell me @shivajitheinvaderkiller (interesting name - you call shiva ji an invader and killer)
> 
> Have you seen any Hindu made famous historical visiting site in Delhi or other parts of india except the ****-littered Hindu temples of Khajuraho or some-place. Everything else had either been constructed by the Muslims or the brits. What do you people have to show to the world as your heritage.




Yes the oldest iron pillar in world was made by mughals

if your madarassa eye sees the world in its own color that doesn't makes world green 

BTW any contribution of mughals to human life enjoyment arts like sex ?



> Please do not insult a religion. This is not a good thing. Sikh people express extreme distaste of such unfounded pronouncements.



like which insults ?


----------



## metro

Nassr said:


> Throw them back in to Bangladesh. May result in war with Bangladesh.



Illegal bangladeshis should be/will be thrown back to their motherland, why should this result into a war ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Nassr said:


> Throw them back in to Bangladesh.* May result in war with Bangladesh*.



They can't even stand up against Myanmmar which has an armed force similar to BD and you are speaking about them waging war withe the 4th largest military power..even our BSF is more than enough to deal with them.


----------



## Nassr

metro said:


> Illegal bangladeshis should be/will be thrown back to their motherland, why should this result into a war ?


Something which happened before partition and just after partition, over 60 years ago is your problem, not of Bangladesh's. 

If you try to force return, Bangladesh will not or may not accept them. Then what.



harpoon said:


> They can't even stand up against Myanmmar which has an armed force similar to BD and you are speaking about them waging war withe the 4th largest military power..even our BSF is more than enough to deal with them.



WOW ......... throw them back into Bangladesh. Lets see if Indian government has the guts to do this. Easier said than done.


----------



## harpoon

Nassr said:


> Something which happened before partition and just after partition, over 60 years ago is your problem, not of Bangladesh's.




It started in 1971.



Nassr said:


> If you try to force return, Bangladesh will not or may not accept them. *Then what*.



If it was me I will put them in huge gulags. May be they can be used for making our NE railway.



Nassr said:


> S
> 
> WOW ......... throw them back into Bangladesh. Lets see if Indian government has the guts to do this. Easier said than done.



As I said before , GOI don't have any guts. The only guts shown here are by Bodos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nassr

shivajitheinvaderkiller said:


> I didn't got my answer
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you claim all terror acts by muslims as your own and islams legacy or their is a glitch like meetha meetha gup gup kadwa kadwa thu thu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the oldest iron pillar in world was made by mughals
> 
> if your madarassa eye sees the world in its own color that doesn't makes world green
> 
> BTW any contribution of mughals to human life enjoyment arts like sex ?
> 
> 
> 
> like which insults ?



@shivajitheinvaderkiller (interesting name - you call shiva ji an invader and killer)

ha ha ha ...... enjoy being on this board.


----------



## metro

Nassr said:


> Something which happened before partition and just after partition, over 60 years ago is your problem, not of Bangladesh's.
> 
> If you try to force return, Bangladesh will not or may not accept them. Then what.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ......... throw them back into Bangladesh. Lets see if Indian government has the guts to do this. Easier said than done.



Are you expecting us to take their permission before throwing them off our land ?


----------



## Nassr

harpoon said:


> It started in 1971.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me I will put them in huge gulags. May be they can be used for making our NE railway.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before , GOI don't have any guts. The only guts shown here are by Bodos.



OK ...... 



metro said:


> Are you expecting us to take their permission before throwing them off our land ?



No. Ask your government to attack Bangladesh. Please do.


----------



## metro

Nassr said:


> No. Ask your government to attack Bangladesh. Please do.



Are you a joker..?? 
Why would we attack bangaldesh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shivajithesavior

Nassr said:


> @shivajitheinvaderkiller (interesting name - you call shiva ji an invader and killer)
> 
> ha ha ha ...... enjoy being on this board.



are you leaving mr na(without)ssar(head) ? we are having a good comedy

still waiting for your interesting answers


----------



## ironman1

The_Showstopper said:


> Convert under Pressure and violence?? Didn't you guys face violence if ancestors of Indian muslims faced it. How come you guys were lucky?? I would sympathize your ignorance. Ithihaas Patrika and Sanghi historians are of no great help dear...



we may have faced them ! and trust me "chambal region" where i belong too is not an easy nut to crack . we were invaded but never ruled by invaders . our territories were ruled by "scindias" till 1947.


----------



## Bhairava

The_Showstopper said:


> Convert under Pressure and violence?? *Didn't you guys face violence if ancestors of Indian muslims faced it.* How come you guys were lucky?? I would sympathize your ignorance. Ithihaas Patrika and Sanghi historians are of no great help dear...



Not all are born with the same heart..not all capitulate to threats of violence. Many do fight back. Infact they did fight back. They resist. Please read my signature..

Anyway let's not get offtopic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Nassr said:


> Something which happened before partition and just after partition, over 60 years ago is your problem, not of Bangladesh's.
> 
> If you try to force return, Bangladesh will not or may not accept them. Then what.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ......... throw them back into Bangladesh. Lets see if Indian government has the guts to do this. Easier said than done.


 
Don't wanna answer indian trolls. But answering you. We have been hearing this ' we should send back to bangladesh' for many years! You know, barking dog seldom bites! Yeah india tried to push in some muslims to Bangladesh during last Govt. regime. But BDR prevented this. I hope Kalkata people remember the incident.


----------



## harpoon

kobiraaz said:


> Don't wanna answer indian trolls. But answering you. We have been hearing this ' we should send back to bangladesh' for many years! You know, barking dog seldom bites! Yeah india tried to push in some muslims to Bangladesh during last Govt. regime. But BDR prevented this. I hope Kalkata people remember the incident.



BDR is dead, BGB is competent and BD is now ruled by RAWAWAMY..May be we have a chance this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

harpoon said:


> BDR is dead, BGB is competent and BD is now ruled by RAWAWAMY..May be we have a chance this time.


India will never do it. I will tell you the reason. Any aggression from india towards bangladesh will result in decreased popularity of pro india groups in Bangladesh. This mean rise of pro pakistan group which india doesn't want. You guys will have to tolerate bangladesh, sorry to say!


----------



## harpoon

kobiraaz said:


> India will never do it. I will tell you the reason. Any aggression from india towards bangladesh will result in decreased popularity of pro india groups in Bangladesh. This mean rise of pro pakistan group which india doesn't want. You guys will have to tolerate bangladesh, sorry to say!



And what exactly does this pro-Pakistan groups will do to India? May be support some NE insurgent groups...but most of them have a problem with illegal immigration. If GoI can fix this they will fall in line.But you are true that India will not do it bcs we have baless Govts.

Again its ironical that Bangladeshis still have soft spot for a country aka Pakistan that in effect colonized you and killed BDs by the bushels.


----------



## CZAR

kobiraaz said:


> Don't wanna answer indian trolls. But answering you. We have been hearing this ' we should send back to bangladesh' for many years! You know, barking dog seldom bites! Yeah india tried to push in some muslims to Bangladesh during last Govt. regime. But BDR prevented this. I hope Kalkata people remember the incident.



I love your whole "crouching tiger, hidden dragon - i'm harder than you think - don't underestimate me" aura that you seek to present. Snap out, sir. There is no hidden strength or some extra muscle that BD can threaten us with. 

By virtue of its sheer size and strength, india has the luxury of taking little joes like BD for granted. There's nothing that you guys can throw at us, that we can't gift wrap and send back with love. 

Stop pretending to be powerful, all of us here know that it's pure gas. Save your tough talk for the likes of Myanmar. You guys don't have enough of anything to feature in the same league as india. Your just not same in the weight class. It would be like pitting a super flyweight like Floyd Mayweather (however good he might be) against a heavyweight like evander holyfield or george foreman or mike tyson. A first round KO is what you'll get.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

CZAR said:


> I love your whole "crouching tiger, hidden dragon - i'm harder than you think - don't underestimate me" aura that you seek to present. Snap out, sir. There is no hidden strength or some extra muscle that BD can threaten us with.
> 
> By virtue of its sheer size and strength, india has the luxury of taking little joes like BD for granted. There's nothing that you guys can throw at us, that we can't gift wrap and send back with love.
> 
> Stop pretending to be powerful, all of us here know that it's pure gas. Save your tough talk for the likes of Myanmar. You guys don't have enough of anything to feature in the same league as india. Your just not same in the weight class. It would be like pitting a super flyweight like Floyd Mayweather (however good he might be) against a heavyweight like evander holyfield or george foreman or mike tyson. A first round KO is what you'll get.



YOu tried to push some Muslim back in 2000 and we completely sealed our border. Do you know what that mean by SEALED border? You just cant even push a fly through it. Its called Bangladesh. So live with it and keep on fighting Bengalis. We are just enjoying the show.


----------



## Paan Singh

kobiraaz said:


> India will never do it. I will tell you the reason. Any aggression from india towards bangladesh will result in decreased popularity of pro india groups in Bangladesh. This mean rise of pro pakistan group which india doesn't want. You guys will have to tolerate bangladesh, sorry to say!



How much benefit we have got frm BD till now?i think we wasted resources by creating you.
we take your citizens and they destabilize us n change the demography and you warn us to let it be  otherwise pro pakistan group will raise their head ???

Are u kidding us?..we can tear your country in multiple parts in 2 days and all those threads u made for china BD will insult you more ..



iajdani said:


> YOu tried to push some Muslim back in 2000 and we completely sealed our border. Do you know what that mean by SEALED border? You just cant even push a fly through it. Its called Bangladesh. So live with it and keep on fighting Bengalis. We are just enjoying the show.



WIn Win situation for both of us..let those migrants get killed..we both will enjoy the show .


----------



## TopCat

Paan Singh said:


> WIn Win situation for both of us..let those migrants get killed..we both will enjoy the show .



Why should we care? Just read BD newspaper and you will not find the news of Assam in the first page ever (may be in the corner or something in the last page). But in case of Rohingiyas its completely different.


----------



## Paan Singh

iajdani said:


> Why should we care? Just read BD newspaper and you will not find the news of Assam in the first page ever (may be in the corner or something in the last page). But in case of Rohingiyas its completely different.


 


then later on ur papers will call it muslim genocide ..u shud print it asap


----------



## ajtr




----------



## Paan Singh

ajtr said:


>



u knew the sticky thread and u opened one more 

hats off to u


----------



## ajtr

Paan Singh said:


> u knew the sticky thread and u opened one more
> 
> hats off to u


Didint notice sticky one.


----------



## meghdut

Situation still bad.Plenty of villages around my town was burnt down today. Several shootouts occured. Muslims from all the area gathered and attacked bodo villages. We are patrolling at night to ward of any attack, fortunately nothing happened till now here. Fortunately its still not hindu-muslim , lots of hindus helped the refugees who took shelter here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nassr

Paan Singh said:


> How much benefit we have got frm BD till now?i think we wasted resources by creating you.
> we take your citizens and they destabilize us n change the demography and you warn us to let it be  otherwise pro pakistan group will raise their head ???
> 
> Are u kidding us?..we can tear your country in multiple parts in 2 days and all those threads u made for china BD will insult you more ..
> 
> 
> 
> WIn Win situation for both of us..let those migrants get killed..we both will enjoy the show .



So you think India can tear Bangladesh in multiple parts in 2 days. Lets see what do you have to do this.

3 Corps' with 7-8 Infantry/Mountain Divisions.
Probably 1-2 IAF bases which could provide air support.
Naval assets of Eastern naval Command. 
BSF in the area. 

With this force you wanna tear a country of Bangladesh's size in multiple parts in two days. 
I don't think it is possible without additional support.
You'll have to leave forces along Chinese front from the 7-8 Infantry/Mountain Divisions.
If the Chinese don't wanna interfere, even then 2-3 of these divisions and artillery may have to be left for China. 
This would leave 4-5 Infantry/Mountain Divisions for going after Bangladesh.
And if Bangladesh have any idea about launching a counter offensive or a pre-emptive, some divisions will be required for defence as well.
You'll have to get additional support from the infantry and artillery formations of your strike forces, poised against Pakistan. 
This can happen only if Pakistan doesn't wanna take advantage of the situation, and offcourse China. 

India does plan for a two front war environment. If you go after Bangladesh without sorting it out with Pakistan and China, you may have to fight a three front war. 

Indian Army is not prepared and neither is capable of fighting a three front war. 
Open your eyes and come down on ground from the big-india syndrome, you guys live in. 
Think again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Nassr said:


> So you can we can tear Bangladesh in multiple parts in 2 days. Lets see what do you have to do this.
> 
> 3 Corps' with 7-8 Infantry/Mountain Divisions.
> Probably 1-2 IAF bases which could provide air support.
> Naval assets of Eastern naval Command.
> BSF in the area.
> 
> With this force you wanna tear a country of Bangladesh's size in multiple parts in two days.
> I don't think it is possible without additional support.
> You'll have to leave forces along Chinese front from the 7-8 Infantry/Mountain Divisions.
> If the Chinese don't wanna interfere, even then 2-3 of these divisions and artillery may have to be left for China.
> This would leave 4-5 Infantry/Mountain Divisions for going after Bangladesh.
> And if Bangladesh have any idea about launching a counter offensive or a pre-emptive, some divisions will be required for defence as well.
> You'll have to get additional support from the infantry and artillery formations of your strike forces, poised against Pakistan.
> This can happen only if Pakistan doesn't wanna take advantage of the situation, and offcourse China.
> 
> India does plan for a two war environment. If you go after Bangladesh without sorting it out with Pakistan and china, you may have to fight a three front war.
> 
> Indian Army is not prepared and neither is capable of fighting a three front war.
> Open your eyes and come down on ground from the big-india syndrome, you guys live in.
> Think again.




yes,we can do it..see the map .Dont involve ur self or china...otherwise we will involve U.S  well we dont need to do it..


----------



## scholseys

Paan Singh said:


> then later on ur papers will call it muslim genocide ..u shud print it asap



politics at its best


----------



## Nassr

Paan Singh said:


> yes,we can do it..see the map .Dont involve ur self or china...otherwise we will involve U.S  well we dont need to do it..



ha ha ha Tambakhu wala paan khaya lagta hai tum ne. 

Otherwise we will involve US. As if US tumhara phoophi da puttar lagda hai. You'll ask and Americans will send their forces to fight alongside, when Pakistan and China are also involved. 

Wake up paan singh ji. tusi taash khelan nahin bethay


----------



## scholseys

Nassr said:


> So you think India can tear Bangladesh in multiple parts in 2 days. Lets see what do you have to do this.
> 
> 3 Corps' with 7-8 Infantry/Mountain Divisions.
> Probably 1-2 IAF bases which could provide air support.
> Naval assets of Eastern naval Command.
> BSF in the area.
> 
> With this force you wanna tear a country of Bangladesh's size in multiple parts in two days.
> I don't think it is possible without additional support.
> You'll have to leave forces along Chinese front from the 7-8 Infantry/Mountain Divisions.
> If the Chinese don't wanna interfere, even then 2-3 of these divisions and artillery may have to be left for China.
> This would leave 4-5 Infantry/Mountain Divisions for going after Bangladesh.
> And if Bangladesh have any idea about launching a counter offensive or a pre-emptive, some divisions will be required for defence as well.
> You'll have to get additional support from the infantry and artillery formations of your strike forces, poised against Pakistan.
> This can happen only if Pakistan doesn't wanna take advantage of the situation, and offcourse China.
> 
> India does plan for a two front war environment. If you go after Bangladesh without sorting it out with Pakistan and China, you may have to fight a three front war.
> 
> Indian Army is not prepared and neither is capable of fighting a three front war.
> Open your eyes and come down on ground from the big-india syndrome, you guys live in.
> Think again.



My dream come true scenerio. Tripura, Assam and West Bengal should be liberated from Hindustan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Nassr said:


> ha ha ha Tambakhu wala paan khaya lagta hai tum ne.
> 
> Otherwise we will involve US. As if US tumhara phoophi da puttar lagda hai. You'll ask and Americans will send their forces to fight alongside, when Pakistan and China are also involved.
> 
> Wake up paan singh ji. tusi taash khelan nahin bethay



Nahi ji,tawanu smj ni auni 

U.S te chanda hai ki india usnu kuj kave te oh karey   but india usnu door rakhda hai...
tawanu is area baare kuj ni pta aur tawanu aadat hai ar jagah paksitan nu lai ke aan di 
tawanu pta c ki paksitan te kuj kar ni sakda te chalo china nu vi laike aajo 
U.S nu ek carrier hi park karna hai bay of bengal wich  and karachi wich...
baaki tusi khud smjdaar ho


----------



## Paan Singh

aazidane said:


> politics at its best



like we care and u kick out rohingya and watching the politics at its best


----------



## Nassr

aazidane said:


> My dream come true scenerio. Tripura, Assam and West Bengal should be liberated from Hindustan.



Hail Mary. Indians think they can just over-ride Bangladesh just like that. 

They will have to think about losing the North east India as a consequence.


----------



## sarthak

Dark Warrior said:


> A even better solution is to divide bangladesh like it's old master pakistan,one for sylhetis,one for the people of Chittagong hill tracts,one for Biharis and other for Bengalis.



No ,we divide it into 2 parts , we can keep one of them and they can keep the rest. But we should make sure the parts we occupy are sparcely poupulated , so that we have more living space.


----------



## Paan Singh

aazidane said:


> My dream come true scenerio. Tripura, Assam and West Bengal should be liberated from Hindustan.



and then who will give shelter to u 
china or ur pakistan 

decide b4 morning ....


----------



## sarthak

It's time to use Napalms and Cluster bombs on illegal bangladeshis to drive them out of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Paan Singh said:


> and then who will give shelter to u
> china or ur pakistan
> 
> decide b4 morning ....



Greater Bangladesh will give us shelter, Calcutta will be the capital and the jewel in the crown.


----------



## Paan Singh

we must kick out dem and continue this so called violence for month more 
let the nation know wats going on there and ride out a scheme to throw these bangladeshis from whole india..be united and clean india


----------



## Nassr

Paan Singh said:


> Nahi ji,tawanu smj ni auni
> 
> U.S te chanda hai ki india usnu kuj kave te oh karey   but india usnu door rakhda hai...
> tawanu is area baare kuj ni pta aur tawanu aadat hai ar jagah paksitan nu lai ke aan di
> tawanu pta c ki paksitan te kuj kar ni sakda te chalo china nu vi laike aajo
> U.S nu ek carrier hi park karna hai bay of bengal wich  and karachi wich...
> baaki tusi khud smjdaar ho



Paan Singh Ji,
>>U.S te chanda hai ki india usnu kuj kave te oh karey but india usnu door rakhda hai...<<
Tusi gal te aidan karday O jiddan US di kuri mangni aa. O bha ji onu jang karani aa .... aidan hi hojaoo 

>>tawanu is area baare kuj ni pta aur tawanu aadat hai ar jagah paksitan nu lai ke aan di<<
tuwanu ae te pata hoyega, pehle Bangladesh, East Pakistan si. pata hai saanu

ha ha ha ..... samajdaar hi aan esay layee tuwaanu samjha rhey aan ...... hale wi waqt hai ..... jaag jao

baaki tusi khud smjdaar ho


----------



## Paan Singh

aazidane said:


> Greater Bangladesh will give us shelter, Calcutta will be the capital and the jewel in the crown.


greater Bd ??where?? must be on venus


----------



## Nassr

sarthak said:


> No ,we divide it into 2 parts , we can keep one of them and they can keep the rest. But we should make sure the parts we occupy are sparcely poupulated , so that we have more living space.



If aunty had balls she would have been an uncle


----------



## Paan Singh

Nassr said:


> Paan Singh Ji,
> >>U.S te chanda hai ki india usnu kuj kave te oh karey but india usnu door rakhda hai...<<
> Tusi gal te aidan karday O jiddan US di kuri mangni aa. O bha ji onu jang karani aa .... aidan hi hojaoo
> 
> tawanu is area baare kuj ni pta aur tawanu aadat hai ar jagah paksitan nu lai ke aan di
> tuwanu ae te pata hoyega, pehle Bangladesh, East Pakistan si. pata hai saanu
> 
> ha ha ha ..... samajdaar hi aan esay layee tuwaanu samjha rhey aan ...... hale wi waqt hai ..... jaag jao
> 
> baaki tusi khud smjdaar ho




har jagah U.S jang ni karvanda ...usnu pta hai ki india us te 1% vi trust ni karda..isliye oh karega jo india kahega.
india ne lanka nu bachaya c sanctions ton,U.S ne te kadd da kam pura kar dena c lanka da...kyun ni kita U.S ne??

india to illawa hor koi ni hai unha da region wich...so for long term they need india..
and with growing power of other countries..it will be impossible for U.S to park carrier for powers around the world who will challenge U.S so its better to make allies and future is of asia and they dont have better option than india in asia.


----------



## Nassr

Paan Singh said:


> har jagah U.S jang ni karvanda ...usnu pta hai ki india us te 1% vi trust ni karda..isliye oh karega jo india kahega.
> india ne lanka nu bachaya c sanctions ton,U.S ne te kadd da kam pura kar dena c lanka da...kyun ni kita U.S ne??
> 
> india to illawa hor koi ni hai unha da region wich...so for long term they need india..
> and with growing power of other countries..it will be impossible for U.S to park carrier for powers around the world who will challenge U.S so its better to make allies and future is of asia and they dont have better option than india in asia.



That's known as wishful thinking. If with all the power that India supposedly possess, it needs USA to take care of a small Bangladesh, throw and dump your forces in the bay of Bengal.



Paan Singh said:


> greater Bd ??where?? must be on venus



Bangladesh is much much more beautiful than Venus. Please let it stay where it stands today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Mighty super duper power overkill India is crumbling, I have heard that in a state of India; bollywood movies are banned. 'citizens' of India must like being part of India very much thus those wonderful movies are banned. Democracy and freedom of choice at its best. No wonder an uprising has started and this is just the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Nassr said:


> That's known as wishful thinking. If with all the power that India supposedly possess, it needs USA to take care of a small Bangladesh, throw and dump your forces in the bay of Bengal.
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh is much much more beautiful than Venus. Please let it stay where it stands today.



i said that we dont need to involve U.S but in case u n china with Bd involve against us then there might be chances..
u started to bring pak-china in this..i dint 
*i hope u understood the beauty of BD 40 yrs back * and u shud enjoy their illegal immigrants too


----------



## kobiraaz

I seriously want india to attack Bangladesh. It will provide Bangladesh reasons or excuse to go nuclear with pakistani help and it will seriously throw out Sheikh Hasina from internal politics! win win situation for nationalists!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

kobiraaz said:


> I seriously want india to attack Bangladesh. It will provide Bangladesh reasons or excuse to go nuclear with pakistani help and it will seriously throw out Sheikh Hasina from internal politics! win win situation for nationalists!!



so u want to get destablized and wanting help from world one of the most destablized nation 
and to get nuclear?


----------



## jaunty

kobiraaz said:


> I seriously want india to attack Bangladesh. It will provide Bangladesh reasons or excuse to go nuclear with pakistani help and it will seriously throw out Sheikh Hasina from internal politics! win win situation for nationalists!!


----------



## Nassr

Paan Singh said:


> i said that we dont need to involve U.S but in case u n china with Bd involve against us then there might be chances..
> u started to bring pak-china in this..i dint
> *i hope u understood the beauty of BD 40 yrs back * and u shud enjoy their illegal immigrants too



Look Bha Ji,

In the area, Bangladesh is located, China is just a stone throw away. Primarily the forces in your Eastern Command are meant for China. If you wanna launch a war against Bangladesh and think that China and Pakistan would not be affected, you are mistaken. This is the ground reality. 

There are a lot many Bangladeshis working in Pakistan as well. Some legally, others illegally. We don't kill them and do not commit atrocities against them. We have almost 3 million Afghan refugees since almost 30 years. Yes we have problems, but we don't kill them and have not committed any atrocities like Indians commit against their own and emigrates (legal and illegal). 

Civilized nations don't do what Indians do.



kobiraaz said:


> I seriously want india to attack Bangladesh. It will provide Bangladesh reasons or excuse to go nuclear with pakistani help and it will seriously throw out Sheikh Hasina from internal politics! win win situation for nationalists!!



Go Kobiraaz Go.


----------



## scholseys

I also want India to attack Bangladesh, it will destroy India's already screwed economy which will lead to their bankruptcy as we will make America's attack on Vietnam a walk in the park. A bankruptcy will lead to breaking up of India into different states and we will get our west bengal, tripura and assam back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nassr

aazidane said:


> I also want India to attack Bangladesh, it will destroy India's already screwed economy which will leader to their bankruptcy as we will make America's attack on Vietnam a walk in the park. A bankruptcy will lead to breaking up of India into different states and we will get our west bengal, tripura and assam back.



Go aazidane Go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

aazidane said:


> I also want India to attack Bangladesh, it will destroy India's already screwed economy which will leader to their bankruptcy as we will make America's attack on Vietnam a walk in the park. A bankruptcy will lead to breaking up of India into different states and we will get our west bengal, tripura and assam back.


you are saying as if war is playing games on on ur ps3.dude war is different. a lot of ppl will get killed (of course u wont ,u will hide in canada). u might underestimate the indian defence forces but dont underestimate life of ur ex-countrymen i.e bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

aazidane said:


> *I also want India to attack Bangladesh, it will destroy India's already screwed economy* which will lead to their bankruptcy as we will make America's attack on Vietnam a walk in the park. A bankruptcy will lead to breaking up of India into different states and we will get our west bengal, tripura and assam back.



Opening the sluice gates of Farakka Barrage doesn't cost much.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

gslv said:


> you are saying as if war is playing games on on ur ps3.dude war is different. a lot of ppl will get killed (of course u wont ,u will hide in canada). u might underestimate the indian defence forces but dont underestimate life of ur ex-countrymen i.e bangladesh.



Few bloods have to be shed for the greater good, my friend. After the breakup of India, it will be in the interest of West Bengal and Tripura to join Bangladesh. Mittal, Dr. Younus, Tagore, Bose and top secretarial posts and adviser positions are held by Bangalis in India. We Bangalis are the brains of India. imagine who will be the economical powerhouse second to China in the region.


----------



## Nassr

gslv said:


> you are saying as if war is playing games on on ur ps3.dude war is different. a lot of ppl will get killed (of course u wont ,u will hide in canada). u might underestimate the indian defence forces but dont underestimate life of ur ex-countrymen i.e bangladesh.



As if India is gonna come out unscathed from a 3 front war. And Indian forces are not being underestimated. Read the force ratio environment explained in an earlier post.


----------



## scholseys

Roybot said:


> Opening the sluice gates of Farakka Barrage doesn't cost much.



East Bengalis will simply move to west bengal if that happens.


----------



## ajtr

aazidane said:


> I also want India to attack Bangladesh, it will destroy India's already screwed economy which will lead to their bankruptcy as we will make America's attack on Vietnam a walk in the park. A bankruptcy will lead to breaking up of India into different states and we will get our west bengal, tripura and assam back.


Do you think india need to attack BD when it can get it can rule it through proxy awami leaguers.


----------



## El Weirdo

If the , ESPECIALLY , Pakistani and Bangladeshis , see it as a religious battle of Indians(Hindus , christians, buddhidts) vs !slam , then SO BE IT!! there is NO mohammad bin qasim coming to save U guys coz YOU are in the wrong. we will butcher the Bangladesis and dont even think for a second that we will give their na-paak bodies a proper burial but rather load their already mangled bodies into the nozzle of our tanks and aim towards banglabesh OR , capture those P!gs alive and use them as Human centipedes , ie. break their knees and make them crawl while the middle persons mouth been sewn to the first persons an|_|s and third persons mouth be sewed to second persons a|\|us !!! 
and we will call them Bangla Bangers !!
Rant over.


----------



## ajtr

Roybot said:


> Opening the sluice gates of Farakka Barrage doesn't cost much.


open during june-sept period.


----------



## Nassr

Roybot said:


> Opening the sluice gates of Farakka Barrage doesn't cost much.



Instead of boasting over here, tell your government to do that. 

But then, aunty needs to have balls to become an uncle.


----------



## gslv

aazidane said:


> Few bloods have to be shed for the greater good, my friend. After the breakup of India, it will be in the interest of West Bengal and Tripura to join Bangladesh. Mittal, Dr. Younus, Tagore, Bose and top secretarial posts and adviser positions are held by Bangalis in India. We Bangalis are the brains of India. imagine who will be the economical powerhouse second to China in the region.


u ppl will balkanize india and join the WB with u  dude in ur dreams. if u r so interested in war get any gun u want and try to fight with BSF by firing from ur bangladeshi side.why dont u shed ur blood first.why hide in a kafir country canada?


----------



## scholseys

ajtr said:


> Do you think india need to attack BD when it can get it can rule it through proxy awami leaguers.



Hasina is no proxy, she is simply a Bangali nationalist. Ever wonder why she keeps quiet on the BSF shootings? it is simply because the "cattle trading is a booming business"


----------



## ajtr

aazidane said:


> Hasina is no proxy, she is simply a Bangali nationalist. Ever wonder why she keeps quiet on the BSF shootings? it is simply because the "cattle trading is a booming business"


Nah!!! Its what the BD blame her for being indian stooge

Seems like best gift India can give to BD is Book of panchtantra.


----------



## Roybot

aazidane said:


> East Bengalis will simply move to west bengal if that happens.



It would hard to swim against the current, besides 99% of Bangladesh can't swim.



Nassr said:


> Instead of boasting over here, tell your government to do that.
> 
> But then, aunty needs to have balls to become an uncle.



Why are you getting your panties bunched up, its all just banter anyways. Maybe ask the Bangladeshis to declare war on India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

Nassr said:


> As if India is gonna come out unscathed from a 3 front war. And Indian forces are not being underestimated. Read the force ratio environment explained in an earlier post.


why u pakistani ppl always try to prove the idiom 
"BAIGANI SHADI MEIN ABDULLAH DEEWANA"


----------



## scholseys

ajtr said:


> Nah!!! Its what the BD blame her for being indian stooge



masses are always stupid in every country, it is in Bengali nationalism's best interest to make Bangladesh more secular graudally and Hasina is slowly doing it. Since when has it mattered what the masses think? when time comes, their minds can be changed with a simpl media campaign of taka 1000 crore, its not much, I used to work for a major advertising firm.



Roybot said:


> It would hard to swim against the current, besides 99% of Bangladesh can't swim.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you getting your panties bunched up, its all just banter anyways. Maybe ask the Bangladeshis to declare war on India?



we'll dig tunnels after tunnels and dingis. Dingis wll be our naval carriers.


----------



## Roybot

aazidane said:


> we'll dig tunnels after tunnels and dingis. Dingis wll be our naval carriers.



Just play this song on megaphones along the border, will beat back any Indian aggression


----------



## ajtr

aazidane said:


> masses are always stupid in every country, it is in Bengali nationalism's best interest to make Bangladesh more secular graudally and Hasina is slowly doing it. Since when has it mattered what the masses think? when time comes, their minds can be changed with a simpl media campaign of taka 1000 crore, its not much, I used to work for a major advertising firm.


Calling intelligence of 150 million masses as stupid is like spitting at there face .isn't it.or is it that you ve some superiority complex that make u think BD masses are stupid?


----------



## scholseys

Roybot said:


> Just play this song on megaphones along the border, will beat back any Indian aggression



revealing such secrets is a treason, you should be charged for treason


----------



## El Weirdo

aazidane said:


> Hasina is no proxy, she is simply a Bangali nationalist. Ever wonder why she keeps quiet on the BSF shootings? it is simply because the "cattle trading is a booming business"



Yeah we export our sick cattle , get rid of the Illegal bangladeshis crossing over too and our BSF jawans remain lean and mean by the shooting practice Ur nationals provide!!!
hence - "1 stone and 3 birds "!!! new idiom!! 
happy days


----------



## scholseys

ajtr said:


> Calling intelligence of 150 million masses as stupid is like spitting at there face .isn't it.or is it that you ve some superiority complex that make u think BD masses are stupid?



its a fact that masses are stupid, almost half of your population can't seem to figure out how to use a toilet. So my statement stays corrected.


----------



## ajtr

Nassr said:


> As if India is gonna come out unscathed from a 3 front war. And Indian forces are not being underestimated. Read the force ratio environment explained in an earlier post.


Miyan India already saw 4 front war and came out successful...


----------



## scholseys

Soorma said:


> Yeah we export our sick cattle , get rid of the Illegal bangladeshis crossing over too and our BSF jawans remain lean and mean by the shooting practice Ur nationals provide!!!
> hence - "1 stone and 3 birds "!!! new idiom!!
> happy days



if you could you would have done it already to the "millions of cattle traders" living in greater Bangladesh.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

illusion8 said:


> The Army should have shot at them rather than in the air, why the forces are sympathetic to these illegals is beyond me - kill everyone of those SOB's.



I guess western countries have plenty of illegal immigrant form India... they should follow your advice and should kill all of them


----------



## ULTRAVIOLET

Today i feel that mamata banerjee was very right to not to settle the teesta treaty...coz this type of bangladeshi people deserves that kind of jesture...first take ur immigrant then we will give u water....cheers...


----------



## Roybot

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I guess western countries have plenty of illegal immigrant form India... they should follow your advice and should kill all of them



They are not rioting and destroying public property are they?


----------



## El Weirdo

aazidane said:


> if you could you would have done it already to the "millions of cattle traders" living in greater Bangladesh.



sounds like U wud LOve us to kill all of them.. but dont U worry , Every Little helps!!


----------



## ajtr

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I guess western countries have plenty of illegal immigrant form India... they should follow your advice and should kill all of them


Jo bhi pakada jaye deport karo


----------



## Roybot

iajdani said:


> Guwahati: Fresh incidents of arson in interior areas of Kokrajhar district were reported on Monday leading to shoot-at-sight orders, indefinite curfew and flag march by Army even as the toll in the ethnic violence Assam rose to 21.
> Police said four more bodies were recovered during the day from Kokrajhar district. Of the total 21 deaths, Kokrajhar accounted for 17 while neighbouring four persons died in Chirang district, to where the violence between minority immigrants and Bodo tribals spread.
> Police said fresh arson was reported from Fakiragram, Serfanguri, Narabari, Gossaigaon, Dotoma, Mokrajan and Tulsibari areas where miscreants set ablaze abandoned houses.





iajdani said:


> *Seems like Muslim already have a upper hand in Assam and this violence just prove that. Its time Muslim declare Assam as the Muslim majority state.*





iajdani said:


> *Dont bring Bangladeshis here, but seems like Bodos are the one chased out..*



Just wanted to point out how things have changed since this thread was first started. *It was started by gloating Bangladeshis because there were more Bodo casualties than Bangladeshi immigrants in the beginning.* Now the Bangladeshis are at the receiving end you ll soon see the tone reverse and the whining and moaning commence. Point is that never gloat over such incidents, it should be condemned no matter which side is facing the brunt.




> In relief camps, overcast skies, billowing smoke, and pale faces of hundreds of people huddled in groups spoke of the scale of the human tragedy, inviting comparisons with the last time such killings had occurred, in 2008, when 60 people were butchered and more than one lakh displaced in the violence between rogue elements among Bodos and Muslims. Late Tuesday, inspector-general of police S N Singh confirmed 32 dead but other sources warned the toll could be higher and many wounded by either sickle or knife attacks or bullets could die in hospitals.
> 
> *Noor Jamal Mundul speaking to TOI from Amguri Higher Secondary School in Chirang district made a desperate plea for help. "More than 3,000 of us have taken refuge in a school. The Bodos have surrounded us from all sides. The Assam police are outnumbered and the Army and the SSB are not helping," said Mundul on phone.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> ULFA already shown they can be boss. You dont want another ULFA from Bengalis, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> And we just check mated diverting them against Indian Army who is their real enemy not the Bengalis. Bengalis have no problem with ULFA.
> 
> 
> 
> BJP's call for ending the violence only proved that Muslim have the upper hand this time.



I was going to make comments but looks like you have covered well on the topic. Good going.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Bangladesh should send in troops to liberate Assam ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

^^
plz plz plz send the troops. It will be so much help for Assamese people.


----------



## Roybot

MBI Munshi said:


> Bangladesh should send in troops to liberate Assam ....




They are busy liberating their own officers  Liberated and dumped into gutters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Roybot said:


> They are busy liberating their own officers  Liberated and dumped into gutters.



Yes with the help of RAW. It is time Bangladesh repaid the favour and assisted the Assamese to remove the occupying Indian Army from their lands.


----------



## Roybot

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes with the help of RAW. It is time Bangladesh repaid the favour and assisted the Assamese to remove the occupying Indian Army from their lands.



Bahaha good luck with that. Bodos are too busy culling the illegal scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Roybot said:


> Bahaha good luck with that. Bodos are too busy culling the illegal Bangladeshi scum.



Yep I can see from your attitude that Assam is bound to become the next Kashmir ......


----------



## sexy gun

tell the BODOs that for every bangladeshi head culled will fetch them 1sq ft of land in uptown guwahati

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Bangladesh if not take back these illegals then divided to two parts .one for illegals and minorities other for remaining .


----------



## Maira La

sexy gun said:


> tell the BODOs that *for every bangladeshi head culled* will fetch them 1sq ft of land in uptown guwahati


 


zip said:


> *Bangladesh* if not take back these illegals then *divided to two parts* .one for illegals and minorities other for remaining .





Extreme right-wing sentiments. Thankfully there's no political will in India to take things that far.


----------



## Dance

*Indian troops shoot Assam rioters*​
ndian paramilitary troops have opened fire on rioters in the north-eastern state of Assam after 21 people were found shot dead and hacked to death with machetes in clashes over land rights.

Around 40,000 villagers have fled to more than 60 government relief camps since violence erupted on Friday between the ethnic Bodo community and Muslims in Assam's western district of Kokrajhar, said the state's police chief, Jayanta Narayan Choudhury. "The situation remains very tense," he told the Guardian on Tuesday.

He denied claims that 3,000 paramilitary troops sent in to quell the violence had been given "shoot-on-sight" orders, but admitted that at least one rioter had been shot dead by police on Tuesday.

"Troops have been told to use the minimum force necessary to stop arson and killing," said Choudhury.

Other reports suggested four people had been killed by security forces during the day.

Overnight, about 80 homes were burned down as the violence spread to neighbouring Dhubri and Chirang districts. Police said 21 bodies were found in the jungle, by the road or by the riverside. Some of the corpses appeared to have been hacked with a machete.

Assam's emergency services were already stretched after coping with floods that have killed at least 125 people this month. More than 70,000 people are still in relief camps after their homes were damaged or destroyed by flood waters and landslides.

The latest violence was sparked on Friday night when unidentified men killed four youths in Kokrajhar, police and district officials said. In retaliation, armed Bodos attacked Muslims, suspecting them of being behind the killings.

At noon on Tuesday the streets of Kokrajhar were deserted until dark smoke suddenly rose into the sky as a mob torched houses just a few hundred metres away from the police station.

Firefighters and paramilitaries rushed to the scene as locals cried for help.

"Why are they doing this? We are poor people and we do not have money to reconstruct our houses," said Moti Devi as she watched her neighbours' house burn. "What did we do wrong? Please keep us safe," she urged troops.

Another villager, who was boarding a bus to flee, said: "We have no idea where our future lies, but we are not safe here. We are extremely terrified to see rioters kill our neighbours and relatives."

Local media reported that 20,000 passengers were stranded on trains in Assam as protesters occupied the tracks and threw stones.

A mob of more than 500 people attacked the Indian Railways' showcase Rajdhani Express train on Tuesday morning, pelting it with stones and bricks as it crossed the state border from West Bengal, forcing it to reverse.

In a sign that the situation threatens to spiral out of control, India's prime minister, Manmohan Singh, on Tuesday ordered Assam's chief minister, Tarun Gogoi, to do "everything possible" to keep the peace in around 400 villages across Kokrajhar, Dhubri and Chirang districts.

The opposition BJP party blamed "illegal immigrants" for the violence, after sending a team to the area to assess the situation. At a press conference in Delhi, a BJP spokesperson, Nirmala Sitharaman, said: "The violence in Assam is completely communal  it is a problem of illegal migrants."

Bodoland Territorial Council chief Hagrama Mohilary said "Muslim migrants" were causing trouble in the Bodoland Territorial Autonomous Districts. "Muslim migrants are crossing the Brahmaputra from different places like Dhubri, Bilasipara, Golakganj and even from Bangladesh," Mohilary said.

Gogoi told reporters that a "third party" was involved in the violence. "We need to find out the culprits and penalise them," he said.

But the Assam police chief said it was wrong to characterise the violence as communal. "These clashes are more ethnic than communal. They are between the Bodo tribe and what we call non-minority groups."

These non-minority groups are mostly Muslims whose ancestors settled in the region 40, 50 or 60 years ago, said Choudhury. Saying he hoped to "contain" the situation for the next two or three days, he said the long-term goal was "to figure out a way for these groups to live together".

Animosity and accusations of land-stealing have long simmered between Bodos and the thousands of mostly Bengali Muslim settlers, many of whom came from the former East Pakistan before it became Bangladesh in 1971. The two groups have clashed sporadically since the 1990s and burned each others' homes and property.

While violence flared in western Assam, up in the north towards the border with Bhutan, 312,533 people were still suffering the after-effects of the worst floods in the state since 2004, according to the Assam State Disaster Management Authority. Almost 70,000 people are still living in 90 relief camps after heavy rains at the end of June.

Activists and NGOs have accused the state of mismanaging funds allocated for flood relief and prevention.

The Assam Human Rights Commission has ordered an inquiry into alleged misappropriation of £1.26m earmarked for flood relief over the last seven years.

Dr Arvind Phukan, a flood-control expert, told CNN-IBN that flood defences were poorly built. "All are inappropriately designed with poor material," he told the TV channel. "The amount of money spent in my personal opinion is misused and the money they have they should be able to come out with a long-term solution and every time it's like a short-term piecemeal emergency solution."

Earlier this month, a well-known activist was beaten up in the Nalbari region of Assam  apparently by government loyalists  after accusing the state of failing flood victims.

Akhil Gogoi, head of a farmers' rights group, KMSS, and a prominent anti-corruption campaigner, was treated in hospital after being ambushed by a gang he claims were members of the Youth Congress party as he toured the flood zone.

Before the assault on 9 July he had strongly criticised the state government's lacklustre response to the worst floods since 2004, singling out the chief minister, Gogoi, for holidaying in the US while his compatriots were struggling at home. So far just one person has been arrested for the attack  a councillor from the Congress party.

Indian troops shoot Assam rioters | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## kobiraaz

Time to unleash more migrants. Where is DGFI?


----------



## Maira La

Dance said:


> *Bodoland Territorial Council chief Hagrama Mohilary said* "Muslim migrants" were causing trouble in the Bodoland Territorial Autonomous Districts. *"Muslim migrants are crossing the Brahmaputra from different places like Dhubri, Bilasipara, Golakganj and even from Bangladesh," *Mohilary said.
> 
> Indian troops shoot Assam rioters | World news | guardian.co.uk



*If Indian police can arrest and identify the Bangladeshi migrants, GoB needs to arrange for their return home.

As for Muslim migrants from within Assam, they are not our responsibility.*


----------



## kobiraaz

dhubri bilashipara Golakganj muslims and bangladeshi muslims bhai bhai, bododer rokhha nai


----------



## illusion8

apo_Asura said:


> *If Indian police can arrest and identify the Bangladeshi migrants, GoB needs to arrange for their return home. They cause immense law and order problems in India. They cause immense law and order problems in India.
> 
> As for Muslim migrants from within Assam, they are not our responsibility.*



*Yes you need to take your people back, they are swarming all over the North East. More will be killed due to demographic problems if they don't return back where they came from.*


----------



## Maira La

illusion8 said:


> Yes you need to take your people back, they are swarming all over the North East. More will be killed due to demographic problems if they don't return back where they came from.
> 
> ...some image...
> 
> ...some image...



*Yeah I was wondering too.. why are they so evil? And why do they look so ugly? eww look at them.. damn criminals those BD muslims. *


----------



## Rhino

Bodoland autonomous region comprises of 4 districts kokrajhar,chirang,baksa and udalguri.....this incident is happening in kokrajhar, chirang and why only in this two districts?......similar clash happenned in 2008 in udalguri and baksa districts....bangla muslims in this two districts learned a lesson and now they live a life of fear under the bodos many of them had fled to another districts ....they had even toned down their MICs that we hear 3 times a day, many mosque now don't us MICs for namaz.....same thing will happen to muslims in this two districts.....


----------



## illusion8

apo_Asura said:


> *Yeah I was wondering too.. why are they so evil? And why do they look so ugly? eww look at them.. damn criminals those BD muslims. *



It's not about the ugliness but the swarming, the numbers of illegal immigrants are a burden and create major law and order problems, all these folks are uneducated and poor and scavenge the lands. They take up menial jobs at low wages causing job losses to ethnic Indian nationals and to top it all they indulge in serious crimes. The Indian Government is too lenient on them assuming them to be economic migrants but the ill effects on the demography these people cause is of great concern.


----------



## Rhino

aazidane said:


> I also want India to attack Bangladesh, it will destroy India's already screwed economy which will lead to their bankruptcy as we will make America's attack on Vietnam a walk in the park. A bankruptcy will lead to breaking up of India into different states and we will get our west bengal, tripura and assam back.


 
india will require only few dollars to attack bangladesh and even if india goes bankrupt before that bangladesh will disappear.....


----------



## Maira La

illusion8 said:


> It's not about the ugliness but the swarming, the numbers of illegal immigrants are a burden and create major law and order problems, all these folks are uneducated and poor and scavenge the lands. They take up menial jobs at low wages causing job losses to ethnic Indian nationals and to top it all they indulge in serious crimes. The Indian Government is too lenient on them assuming them to be economic migrants but the ill effects on the demography these people cause is of great concern.



*Complete construction of the fence - problem solved! By the way, I can assure you there is no concerted effort by Bangladeshis to flood NE with illegal immigrants.

As for taking them back, GoB has to prove Bangladeshi people that they're not NE Muslims. Assuming they don't have passports, if they have BD birth record, that's great. They don't have to have copies of it. They just need to know their own names, their parents' and grandparents' name and their permanent address in BD. That's how the government officials can identify the Bangladeshis.

Lastly, why do you think only they "commit serious crimes"? Why are locals incapable of committing serious crimes? I was under the impression that people in this region are similar in genetics!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hello_10

Nassr said:


> No. This means that they were not forced to convert, otherwise *even the Hindu Rajas etc would hand over their daughters and money etc to save their kingdoms. *This is history. It is just that your fourfathers were not tested.
> 
> 
> No, I am just outlining some historical facts.



and interestingly, it used to work . sometimes, enough taxes could be waived, and even the state could be protected by few girls. and these Hindu Rajas mainly used to use their good looking Dasis (servants) with projecting them as their daughters and the other side used to get satisfied this way


----------



## Kesang

apo_Asura said:


> *Complete construction of the fence - problem solved! By the way, I can assure you there is no concerted effort by Bangladeshis to flood NE with illegal immigrants.
> 
> As for taking them back, GoB has to prove Bangladeshi people that they're not NE Muslims. Assuming they don't have passports, if they have BD birth record, that's great. They don't have to have copies of it. They just need to know their own names, their parents' and grandparents' name and their permanent address in BD. That's how the government officials can identify the Bangladeshis.*


*

Please use some logic. Do you think that they will jump Fences with passport, birth certificate, name of of their grandfather or father and birth place? Do you that why are they known as illegal bangladeshi immigrant? If they are Indian then why they don't have Indian passports? 




Lastly, why do you think only they "commit serious crimes"? Why are locals incapable of committing serious crimes? I was under the impression that people in this region are similar in genetics!

Click to expand...

*
yes local are also capable of doing crime but they don't do in such huge numbers like those alien do. Local are usually naive where as those alien are very cunning. They don't only do crime huge numbers but also very nasty which we can even think of. I will tell you one incident. In 2008. Two sister were closing shop at night. Some of those alien came to their shop, they just not did with gang rape with those two girls but cut their breast and entered a huge bamboo in their uterus sophistication they can hide their crime. Whole itanagar was in shock and lives in fear for few days.

The Assam Tribune Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sajan

apo_Asura said:


> *Complete construction of the fence - problem solved! By the way, I can assure you there is no concerted effort by Bangladeshis to flood NE with illegal immigrants.
> 
> As for taking them back, GoB has to prove Bangladeshi people that they're not NE Muslims. Assuming they don't have passports, if they have BD birth record, that's great. They don't have to have copies of it. They just need to know their own names, their parents' and grandparents' name and their permanent address in BD. That's how the government officials can identify the Bangladeshis.
> 
> Lastly, why do you think only they "commit serious crimes"? Why are locals incapable of committing serious crimes? I was under the impression that people in this region are similar in genetics!*








Do these people looks like NE Indians? They are Bangladeshis and they should be either send back to bangladesh or should be feeded to our Tigers in Kaziranga National tiger Park or even send down to our Tiger Reserves of Periyar. Anyway we have to get rid of those rats out from our country..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

Breaking News : Pakistani Flag is Hosted in Assam / India during & after Riots !  Pakistan Twitter / FatimaAli52: Breaking News : #Pakistani ...


----------



## The_Sidewinder

On topic..
Latest news is that situation being clamer today. Its all due to flag match by army.
Honestly, crpf or police is good for nothing. No 1 is ever afraid of them. But when army enters the scence, people realise discresion in the better part of valour.
Thnxxx

@samranAli sir
well these things happens here. Its just too much muslim sentiment towards pakistaan. Its been the biggest source of mutual hatered among local people and these immigrants. 
I dont understand if they love ur country so much why dont they leave this land to its locals and go and live in pakistaan.
Food for thought: NE was the only region in india which due to rule of great ahom empire was never been able conquered by Muslim dynesties in older times.


----------



## harpoon

SamranAli said:


> Breaking News : Pakistani Flag is Hosted in Assam / India during & after Riots !  Pakistan Twitter / FatimaAli52: Breaking News : #Pakistani ...



One more reason why this illegal scum should be eliminated.

Anyways it surprises me why they didn't chose BD flag.


----------



## INDIAISM

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes with the help of RAW. It is time Bangladesh repaid the favour and assisted the Assamese to remove the occupying Indian Army from their lands.


At present Assameese people are busy in removing Bangladeshi illegal immigrants from their Land....So why don't you ask your army to help them in removing illegal immigrants from Assam.......And btw i don't know wether you know that or not....*Most of the Assameese actualy hate Bangladeshi Muslims and they want to kick BM out of Assam...

But the actual problem in removing those illegal immigrants from Land of Assam is congress as it has included those Illegal bangladeshi's in the voter list....so that they can win election in Assam....*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Sidewinder

@IndiaIsm
^^
spot on bro. If any1 ask me. Bt one thing sure, peace and harmony will always been there among assamese people be it hindu or muslims. Many thinks assamese is a tribe, but assamese community is consist of assamese speaking tribes ex- ahom, kasari, muttuck, mising, kalita, assamese punjabi's, assamese muslims. We are brothers and all of us hate these illigal immigrants regardless of religion. Even majority of local people hate Bihari's too, but thats mainly die to gunda gardi done in railways crossing bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

The_Sidewinder said:


> On topic..
> Latest news is that situation being clamer today. Its all due to flag match by army.
> Honestly, crpf or police is good for nothing. No 1 is ever afraid of them. But when army enters the scence, people realise discresion in the better part of valour.
> Thnxxx
> 
> @samranAli sir
> well these things happens here. Its just too much muslim sentiment towards pakistaan. Its been the biggest source of mutual hatered among local people and these immigrants.
> I dont understand if they love ur country so much why dont they leave this land to its locals and go and live in pakistaan.
> Food for thought: NE was the only region in india which due to rule of great ahom empire was never been able conquered by Muslim dynesties in older times.


 it shows how much they hate india and love Pakistan.


----------



## Neuro

SamranAli said:


> it shows how much they hate india and love Pakistan.



This kind of attitude is common among muslims earlier Arabs , Afaghans, Persians , Turks ransacked modern day Pakistan and killed men and raped your women but still Pakistani's chest thumping about their invaders achievements. Same thing applicable to BDesi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Samran sir..
Thats why they should be kicked out of our country.
They are stumping their own kick us out card. I know they love pakistaan, thats why I think the local people have all the right to kick them to Pakistaan. Although its a wreckless comment, why does even govt trying to protect these traitors.
Note- M not at all supporting these violance. In the end, its a loose loose situation to both the communities.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Aryans are the killers & once again it is proved! Shame on the Aryan cluster! No sacrifice of blood is meaningless. It must tell the story of new history. Dravidians are not a myth! Shame on the killers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAISM

The_Sidewinder said:


> @IndiaIsm
> ^^
> spot on bro. If any1 ask me. Bt one thing sure, peace and harmony will always been there among assamese people be it hindu or muslims. Many thinks assamese is a tribe, but assamese community is consist of assamese speaking tribes ex- ahom, kasari, muttuck, mising, kalita, assamese punjabi's, assamese muslims. We are brothers and all of us hate these illigal immigrants regardless of religion. Even majority of local people hate Bihari's too, but thats mainly die to gunda gardi done in railways crossing bihar.


Buddy for me Bangladeshi Muslims are not the real problem...for me the real problem is lack of content shown by the centre and state govt to throw these illegal Bd Muslim out of India.....i mean just because of their cheap political interest they are including these illegal Bangladeshi's into voter list.....You can kick out illegal immigrants when ever you want you can't kick out a person who has his name listed in Voter list....As after that he has proof thathe is a Indian Citizen...

*I mean come on yaar It looks like we are giving a share of our home to a thief who has just make an forced entry into our home... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Aryans are the killers & once again it is proved! Shame on the Aryan cluster! No sacrifice of blood is meaningless. It must tell the story of new history. Dravidians are not a myth! Shame on the killers!



we are done with pole vaulters 
time to try in london olympics not in asssam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

INDIAISM said:


> Buddy for me the real problem not Bangladeshi Muslims...for me the real problem is a certain political party playing cheap politics by including these illegal Bangladeshi's in voter list.....*I mean come on yaar It looks like we are giving a share of our home to a thief who has just make an forced entry into our home... *



You are from North East India? North East India is "mainland" India's colonial possession.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAISM

kalu_miah said:


> You are from North East India? North East India is "mainland" India's colonial possession.


That's what only Bangladeshi's and few brainwashed idiot think....North East India is as much ours as Dhaka is to you:.......their are many people in this forum too who belong to north east and they are always on Indian side.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Black Widow

America: FInd Illegal Immigrants and deport them to Mexico.
French: Find illegal migrants and deport them to there respective country.

India (Kongress): FInd Illegal migrants, Give them Voter ID card, Give them Ration card, Give them own daughter to r#ape, Give them all facility. Make them Son In Law (Damad). 

If the same rate of Influx, fast breeding continue, There won't be a place left for Hindus on earth. In 1947 Muslim were less than 10% of Indian Population, Now they are 30% (Unofficially).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newdelhinsa

SamranAli said:


> it shows how much they hate india and love Pakistan.



A loser Pakistani is showing an old picture on her tweeter account. And her clown followers are buying her bluff to satisfy their tarnish ego.

BTW how many Chakma pole vaulters have been kicked so far ?


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

INDIAISM said:


> That's what only Bangladeshi's and few brainwashed idiot think....North East India is as much ours as Dhaka is to you:.......their are many people in this forum too who belong to north east and they are always on Indian side.....



Shame on the Aryan Killers! Killers of the humanity since the ancient time! Shame on killers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harry Potter

SamranAli said:


> Breaking News : Pakistani Flag is Hosted in Assam / India during & after Riots !  Pakistan Twitter / FatimaAli52: Breaking News : #Pakistani ...


4 year old news tweeted by a troll.
Assam Times - Fuss continues over Pakistani flag



harpoon said:


> One more reason why this illegal scum should be eliminated.
> 
> Anyways it surprises me why they didn't chose BD flag.


They were Bangladeshi Biharis.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Black Widow said:


> America: FInd Illegal Immigrants and deport them to Mexico.
> French: Find illegal migrants and deport them to there respective country.
> 
> India (Kongress): FInd Illegal migrants, Give them Voter ID card, Give them Ration card, Give them own daughter to r#ape, Give them all facility. Make them Son In Law (Damad).
> 
> If the same rate of Influx, fast breeding continue, There won't be a place left for Hindus on earth. In 1947 Muslim were less than 10% of Indian Population, Now they are 30% (Unofficially).



Do you know that, more than Five lakhs Indians are working in Garment Industries of Bangladesh. But point is not that, You are cleansing off the Dravidian Bengali Muslim root of Assam who are living in that territory since the ancient time. The killers are totally unmasked. Hitler(Aryan) showed success in the preliminary stage but in the later He was vanquished from the history. Like that bastard, All the Aryans must be put in the rightful place, No sacrifice of blood is meaningless & that is the final point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

@indiaism bro
I knw yaar, I hold responsible AGP govt too. They came to power only after dacade long 'bideshi bohiskar aandolan '. But they were to bussy in couruption and selective murders.
The VOTE bank politics is destroying our country.
@kalu miah..
M a assamese guy. A local. My question is who are you to comment on NE????
The only difference is between ne and Mainland is culture and neglegiance of Delhi towards NE. With time that difference is becxoming neglegible.
One question- do you understand our problems better than we do???
Dont try to play ULFA card, Paresh Baruah is my cousin in relation and many of surrendered ulfa are for my family and place. So I knw wheres all independent ne thing heading.
Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> D*o you know that, more than Five lakhs Indians are working in Garment Industries of Bangladesh. *



Another bangladeshi myth which you lots peddle around to feel good about yourself. I would be surprised even if 50,000 Indians work in Bangladesh let alone 500,000.


----------



## INDIAISM

SamranAli said:


> it shows how much they hate india and love Pakistan.


Tell this to a soilders of *Assam Regiment*,*Assam Rifles* or *Gorkha Regiment*......he will answer you by using his Khukri on your head......

*
You know your Brothers in Bangladesh thinks that they can easily seprate NE from India...as NE people don't like India and on the other hand Pakistan think that they can easily cut out Punjab from India as sikh don't like India....but you know the biggest irony is that atleast 20% of Indian army consist of Sikh who are ever ready to fight our Their Motherland India.......and as faar as NE concern mmmmm Gorkha Regiment Bas Naam hi kafi hai....*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

This post deserves representation in both thread a of assam violence and the Burma violence.


What happens to the sense of muslim outrage when majority of those killed in riots are non muslims ........like in Assam riots where these same BD were boasting.and here you are crying wolf coz muslims are at receiving end.......



> &#8220;&#8230;take not life, which God hath made sacred, except by way of justice and law: thus doth He command you, that ye may learn wisdom.&#8221; (Al- Quran 6:151 )





> &#8220;&#8230;if any one slew a person - unless it be for murder or for spreading mischief in the land - it would be as if he slew the whole people: and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the life of the whole people.&#8221;(Al- Quran 5:32 )





> "Do not let your hatred of a people incite you to aggression."(Al- Quran 5:2 )





> "And do not let ill-will towards any folk incite you so that you swerve from dealing justly. Be just; that is nearest to heedfulness"(Al- Quran 5:8 )





> God commands justice and doing good and giving to relatives. And He forbids indecency and doing wrong and tyranny. He warns you so that hopefully you will pay heed.(Al- Quran 16:90 )




Whats with your sense of duplicity...Are the muslim or just the shame on the name of muslim world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Roybot said:


> Another bangladeshi myth which you lots peddle around to feel good about yourself. I would be surprised even if 50,000 Indians work in Bangladesh let alone 500,000.



We the Bangladeshi Never speak roughly like the coward Aryans! Aryans are always baseless, shameless, Killers of humanity. They always want to hide the truth. The liars are the low graded animals, We are not that. My evidence is that: Indians in Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just see that with your blind eyes. Killers are totally exposed! Shame on the Killers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neuro

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> We the Bangladeshi Never speak roughly like the coward Aryans! Aryans are always baseless, shameless, Killers of humanity. They always want to hide the truth. The liars are the low graded animals, We are not that. My evidence is that: Indians in Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Just see that with your blind eyes. Killers are totally exposed! Shame on the Killers!



Mind your tongue if BDesi were so brave why you people failed to protect your women from getting raped. Just ask your grandma, mom or sisters about Indian braveness and courage they will tell you real stories. Don't try cheap shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> We the Bangladeshi Never speak roughly like the coward Aryans! Aryans are always baseless, shameless, Killers of humanity. They always want to hide the truth. The liars are the low graded animals, We are not that. My evidence is that: Indians in Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Just see that with your blind eyes. Killers are totally exposed! Shame on the Killers!



Bahaha a wikipedia article Got anything else?


----------



## LaBong

Roybot said:


> Bahaha a wikipedia article Got anything else?



which cites Mohammad Zainal Abedin. No wonder.


----------



## Roybot

LaBong said:


> which cites Mohammad Zainal Abedin. No wonder.



Might as well listen to this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nassr

INDIAISM said:


> Tell this to a soilders of *Assam Regiment*,*Assam Rifles* or *Gorkha Regiment*......he will answer you by using his Khukri on your head......
> 
> *
> You know your Brothers in Bangladesh thinks that they can easily seprate NE from India...as NE people don't like India and on the other hand Pakistan think that they can easily cut out Punjab from India as sikh don't like India....but you know the biggest irony is that atleast 20% of Indian army consist of Sikh who are ever ready to fight our Their Motherland India.......and as faar as NE concern mmmmm Gorkha Regiment Bas Naam hi kafi hai....*



Where were these brave Indian soldiers when on 30 June 2012, the Army of Government of People&#8217;s Republic of Nagaland held an openly announced passing out parade of a batch of officers at their military base Khehoi, merely 40 kilometers from Rangapahar, Dimapur. Rangapahar is the Headquarters of Indian Army 3 Corps and is a big cantonment also housing large Para-military force nearby. Yet the Indian Army and other security apparatus did not have 
the courage to establish the writ of Indian government. 

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/kashmir-war/195277-india-democracy-soaked-blood.html#ixzz21cvltwfa

The Sikhs in Indian Army are not 20% as you claim. After Sikh Regiments and Sikhs in other places mutinied, there was drastic reduction of Sikhs in Indian Army. This had to happen. Your Army destroyed their holiest place on the earth. In the aftermath of Indira Gandhi's death, thousands of innocent Sikhs were murdered only in Delhi. 

So when you can not trust your own Sikh, Muslim and other soldiers from Indian minority community, obviously India would resort to the Gurkhas from Nepal. 

It is indeed unfortunate that a country and democracy as big as India has to resort to mercenary soldiers to kill their own, because they can not trust their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shivajithesavior

Na sar is back with his 1000 year , soaked chirrups


----------



## Jinx1

Nassr said:


> So you think India can tear Bangladesh in multiple parts in 2 days. Lets see what do you have to do this.
> 
> 3 Corps' with 7-8 Infantry/Mountain Divisions.
> Probably 1-2 IAF bases which could provide air support.
> Naval assets of Eastern naval Command.
> BSF in the area.
> 
> With this force you wanna tear a country of Bangladesh's size in multiple parts in two days.
> I don't think it is possible without additional support.
> You'll have to leave forces along Chinese front from the 7-8 Infantry/Mountain Divisions.
> If the Chinese don't wanna interfere, even then 2-3 of these divisions and artillery may have to be left for China.
> This would leave 4-5 Infantry/Mountain Divisions for going after Bangladesh.
> And if Bangladesh have any idea about launching a counter offensive or a pre-emptive, some divisions will be required for defence as well.
> You'll have to get additional support from the infantry and artillery formations of your strike forces, poised against Pakistan.
> This can happen only if Pakistan doesn't wanna take advantage of the situation, and offcourse China.
> 
> India does plan for a two front war environment. If you go after Bangladesh without sorting it out with Pakistan and China, you may have to fight a three front war.
> 
> Indian Army is not prepared and neither is capable of fighting a three front war.
> Open your eyes and come down on ground from the big-india syndrome, you guys live in.
> Think again.



Well well well, Good analysis. 

This shows that Indians are even incapable of fighting a small but brave country like Bangladesh. 

ha ha ha, and they talk of confronting Pakistan and China. 

The Indian Army should start preparing a strategy for a 3 front war instead of a 2 front war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desi Guy

One of the red herrings being tossed around in the context of the ongoing riots in Assam is that the Muslims who attacked the Bodo tribals and drove them out of their homes are in fact Indians, and that it breaks their bleeding riotous hearts to be branded Bangladeshi settlers.

As perverse as that may sound, that claim isnt an elaborate justification for the riots as typical boys will be boys conduct. But it does represent another effort to draw the curtain on the foundational problem that underlies both the latest riots and the simmering tensions in Assam and elsewhere in the North East: the problem of unchecked infiltration of Bangladeshis into India.
Precise estimates of the number of illegal Bangladeshi immigrants in India are hard to come by but conservative official estimates put it at over 20 million. But every attempt to raise it as a matter of concern, and to point to the security and other social perils that they come laden with have been met with cussed unwillingness to face the facts.

Lt Gen (Retd) SK Sinha, who served in the region and served as Assam Governor following his retirement, knows what it means to raise the red flag of warning. In 1998, as Governor, he sent a report to President KR Narayanan, in which he warned of a grave danger to Indias security from the influx of illegal migrants from Bangladesh.

In that report, Sinha had pointed out that even as far back as 1947, Pakistan wanted Assam incorporated in East Pakistan (as the eastern province that subsequently became Bangladesh was known). Only the opposition of regional leaders thwarted that transfer, but the matter rankled with Pakistani leaders who equated it as a dispute nearly as important as the Kashmir dispute. Zulfikar Ali Bhutto is known to have claimed that Pakistan had very good claims over Assam and some districts adjacent to East Pakistan.

Sinhas report noted that even the father of the Bangladeshi revolution, Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, whom India helped to liberate Bangladesh in1971, had expressed a covetous desire for Assam, given its forest and mineral resources. No matter how friendly our relations with Bangladesh, Sinha had warned, we can ill-afford to ignore the dangers inherent in a demographic invasion from that country.

For his efforts, Sinha was pilloried by the Congress and the CPM and accused of stoking communal tension. Some 22 Congress MPs wrote to the President asking for Sinhas recall.

Sinhas concern all along, as a military strategist, was that the whole of Indias north-easteren region was connected to the rest of India by a chicken neck corder which, if cut off, would effectively isolate the region. He feared that the influx of illegal migrants was turning lower Assam districts  particularly Dhubri and Goalpara  into a Muslim-majority region, and that it would be only a matter of time before they demanded merger with Bangladesh as part of a Greater Bangladesh project. The loss of lower Assam will sever the entire land mass of the northeast from the rest of India and the rich natural resources of that region will be lost to the natin, Sinha had observed.

In the decade and more since then, the plot has played out exactly as Sinha has predicted, and has been borne out by Census statistics over time, but most political parties have been blind to the security and social threats arising therefrom.

The irony is that the Indian Muslims in Assam, for all their religious affinity with the illegal Bangladeshi Musim immigrants, lose just as much from the influx as the other native people of Assam. The illegal immigrants compete for the same manual work  as rickshaw pullers and in the construction and other industries. And being somewhat more desperate for jobs, they are considered more industrious. And if they manage to procure illegal citizenship documents in the black market, as often happens, they illegal immigrants even have access to work under the NREGA program and services under the National Rural Health Mission.

Yet, political parties are reluctant to so much as have an honest conversation on this issue.

On the other hand, the argument has been made that there may even be an acceptable level of illegal immigration from Bangladesh on the ground that they add to the cheap labour pool in India. This argument is specious on at least two counts. For one, India isnt exactly lacking in unskilled labour force, given the vast numbers that still live in abject poverty in both rural and urban areas. If it werent for rural employment guarantee schemes that have driven wage price inflation, there would still be an abundance of cheap labour. And now, illegal Bangladeshi immigrants have even begun to access these schemes and health services, driving up the cost of service delivery.

For another, even if its an overstatement that every illegal immigrant is a potential security threat, the presence of millions of such immigrantswho effectively remain off the radar of the official agenciesis a recipe for disaster.

Even if it is the case that the riots in Kokrajhar, which have since spread to other districts were not directly perpetrated by illegal immigrants, their unchecked entry in the millions over time has played an undeniable role in sharpening religious and ethnic polarisation in Assam and other States in the northeastern region. To live in continued denial over this will only stoke the tensions even further.

Right now, the immediate need is for calm to be restored, but the longer a mature discussion on the underlying problem is delayed, the bigger and more serious will it get.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## asad71

Nassr said:


> Where were these brave Indian soldiers when on 30 June 2012, the Army of Government of People&#8217;s Republic of Nagaland held an openly announced passing out parade of a batch of officers at their military base Khehoi, merely 40 kilometers from Rangapahar, Dimapur. Rangapahar is the Headquarters of Indian Army 3 Corps and is a big cantonment also housing large Para-military force nearby. Yet the Indian Army and other security apparatus did not have
> the courage to establish the writ of Indian government.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/kashmir-war/195277-india-democracy-soaked-blood.html#ixzz21cvltwfa
> 
> The Sikhs in Indian Army are not 20% as you claim. After Sikh Regiments and Sikhs in other places mutinied, there was drastic reduction of Sikhs in Indian Army. This had to happen. Your Army destroyed their holiest place on the earth. In the aftermath of Indira Gandhi's death, thousands of innocent Sikhs were murdered only in Delhi.
> 
> So when you can not trust your own Sikh, Muslim and other soldiers from Indian minority community, obviously India would resort to the Gurkhas from Nepal.
> 
> It is indeed unfortunate that a country and democracy as big as India has to resort to mercenary soldiers to kill their own, because they can not trust their own.



1. Most Indians are born with such pipe dreams and die dreaming. However, the saner elements know, should India ever try to attack BD, all hell will break loose. Like a blinded elephant of Himu or Prithviraj she will stampede on till death. Consider what the concerned parties are likely to do:

a. BD will move into Phase I of the Doctrine of Traditional People's War.

b. While holding of Indian advances, if the opportunity arises we will let loose our armored column to race towards the Himalayas to meet a likely Chinese advance.

c. NE and the East Indian peoples will magnify their insurgencies with assistance from us with arms and Special Forces leadership.

d. The Khalistanis will rise and take revenge of the desecration of the Golden Temple and the Sikh Genocide 1984.

e. Kashmiri Mujahedeen will get a lease of life and evict all Indian elements.

f. Kerala Muslims in collusion with TN Tamils would form an anti-Delhi political unit.

g. Marathas will not like to be left behind, and Bal Thackery might declare UDI.

h. The Brahmonic rulers of Delhi will really be left holding on to the Hindi/Hindu heartland of MP and Rajputana with the Rajputs back on the throne of Delhi.

2. Will China sit idle? Nope. In fact we would be working on joint strategies in NE, air defense and the Bay of Bengal ops.

3. Nepal, Bhutan and SL will all strike on India to get their piece of action.

4. Afghans and Pakistanis will not sit idle. In an instance they will forget their differences and launch ops towards Panipath and Somnath. Nothing will wrest the Pashtun tribesmen from crossing the Hindukush descending upon the plains of Hindustan replicating the raids of their forefathers.

5. Peoples of BD, NE and Eastern India has been waiting for such an eventuality to present an opportunity to regain what we lost on 23 June 1757. We do not see the Delhi Govt anything other than continuation of English colonial rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

asad71 said:


> 1. Most Indians are born with such pipe dreams and die dreaming. However, the saner elements know, should India ever try to attack BD, all hell will break loose. Like a blinded elephant of Himu or Prithviraj she will stampede on till death. Consider what the concerned parties are likely to do:
> 
> a. BD will move into Phase I of the Doctrine of Traditional People's War.
> 
> b. While holding of Indian advances, if the opportunity arises we will let loose our armored column to race towards the Himalayas to meet a likely Chinese advance.
> 
> c. NE and the East Indian peoples will magnify their insurgencies with assistance from us with arms and Special Forces leadership.
> 
> d. The Khalistanis will rise and take revenge of the desecration of the Golden Temple and the Sikh Genocide 1984.
> 
> e. Kashmiri Mujahedeen will get a lease of life and evict all Indian elements.
> 
> f. Kerala Muslims in collusion with TN Tamils would form an anti-Delhi political unit.
> 
> g. Marathas will not like to be left behind, and Bal Thackery might declare UDI.
> 
> h. The Brahmonic rulers of Delhi will really be left holding on to the Hindi/Hindu heartland of MP and Rajputana with the Rajputs back on the throne of Delhi.
> 
> 2. Will China sit idle? Nope. In fact we would be working on joint strategies in NE, air defense and the Bay of Bengal ops.
> 
> 3. Nepal, Bhutan and SL will all strike on India to get their piece of action.
> 
> 4. Afghans and Pakistanis will not sit idle. In an instance they will forget their differences and launch ops towards Panipath and Somnath. Nothing will wrest the Pashtun tribesmen from crossing the Hindukush descending upon the plains of Hindustan replicating the raids of their forefathers.
> 
> 5. Peoples of BD, NE and Eastern India has been waiting for such an eventuality to present an opportunity to regain what we lost on 23 June 1757. We do not see the Delhi Govt anything other than continuation of English colonial rule.



Since now we are firmly in realm of Bangladeshi "metal masturbators" 

So tell me what will happen,* if we smoke dhaka with a thermonuclear device..who will come to your rescue..who will risk a nuclear war with us for ur sake?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAISM

asad71 said:


> 1. Most Indians are born with such pipe dreams and die dreaming. However, the saner elements know, should India ever try to attack BD, all hell will break loose. Like a blinded elephant of Himu or Prithviraj she will stampede on till death. Consider what the concerned parties are likely to do:
> 
> a. BD will move into Phase I of the Doctrine of Traditional People's War.
> 
> b. While holding of Indian advances, if the opportunity arises we will let loose our armored column to race towards the Himalayas to meet a likely Chinese advance.
> 
> c. NE and the East Indian peoples will magnify their insurgencies with assistance from us with arms and Special Forces leadership.
> 
> d. The Khalistanis will rise and take revenge of the desecration of the Golden Temple and the Sikh Genocide 1984.
> 
> e. Kashmiri Mujahedeen will get a lease of life and evict all Indian elements.
> 
> f. Kerala Muslims in collusion with TN Tamils would form an anti-Delhi political unit.
> 
> g. Marathas will not like to be left behind, and Bal Thackery might declare UDI.
> 
> h. The Brahmonic rulers of Delhi will really be left holding on to the Hindi/Hindu heartland of MP and Rajputana with the Rajputs back on the throne of Delhi.
> 
> 2. Will China sit idle? Nope. In fact we would be working on joint strategies in NE, air defense and the Bay of Bengal ops.
> 
> 3. Nepal, Bhutan and SL will all strike on India to get their piece of action.
> 
> 4. Afghans and Pakistanis will not sit idle. In an instance they will forget their differences and launch ops towards Panipath and Somnath. Nothing will wrest the Pashtun tribesmen from crossing the Hindukush descending upon the plains of Hindustan replicating the raids of their forefathers.
> 
> 5. Peoples of BD, NE and Eastern India has been waiting for such an eventuality to present an opportunity to regain what we lost on 23 June 1757. We do not see the Delhi Govt anything other than continuation of English colonial rule.


wo wo wo Dude i am damm sure by now you would have ejaculated your load and now you came back to the real world.......control your harmones dude you are on Defence forum.....


----------



## Jinx1

ares said:


> Since now we are firmly in realm of Bangladeshi "metal masturbators"
> 
> So tell me what will happen,* if we smoke dhaka with a thermonuclear device..who will come to your rescue..who will risk a nuclear war with us for ur sake?*



ha ha ha at-least make a thermonuclear device first before you wanna smoke anyplace with some thing like this. ha ha ha


----------



## Srinivas

Nassr said:


> Where were these brave Indian soldiers when on 30 June 2012, the Army of Government of People&#8217;s Republic of Nagaland held an openly announced passing out parade of a batch of officers at their military base Khehoi, merely 40 kilometers from Rangapahar, Dimapur. Rangapahar is the Headquarters of Indian Army 3 Corps and is a big cantonment also housing large Para-military force nearby. Yet the Indian Army and other security apparatus did not have
> the courage to establish the writ of Indian government.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/kashmir-war/195277-india-democracy-soaked-blood.html#ixzz21cvltwfa
> 
> The Sikhs in Indian Army are not 20% as you claim. After Sikh Regiments and Sikhs in other places mutinied, there was drastic reduction of Sikhs in Indian Army. This had to happen. Your Army destroyed their holiest place on the earth. In the aftermath of Indira Gandhi's death, thousands of innocent Sikhs were murdered only in Delhi.
> 
> So when you can not trust your own Sikh, Muslim and other soldiers from Indian minority community, obviously India would resort to the Gurkhas from Nepal.
> 
> It is indeed unfortunate that a country and democracy as big as India has to resort to mercenary soldiers to kill their own, because they can not trust their own.



India is a secular country unlike pakistan which is cleanising the Ahmadi community and killing Balouch's.


----------



## ares

Jinx1 said:


> ha ha ha at-least make a thermonuclear device first before you wanna smoke anyplace with some thing like this. ha ha ha



Perhaps a little more reading on the subject and less embarrassing one self by needlessly spewing BS on a topic, one has no knowledge off ,might serve you better in the future


----------



## Jinx1

ares said:


> Perhaps a little more reading on the subject and less embarrassing one self by needlessly spewing BS on a topic, one has no knowledge off ,might serve you better in the future



Oh c'mon .......... I can quote your own scientists who were present there when the tests were conducted. They have openly said that the thermonuclear test was a failure. 

Please improve your knowledge before you come here and you ooze through your piles laden mouth.


----------



## Bhairava

kobiraaz said:


> I seriously want india to attack Bangladesh. It will provide Bangladesh reasons or excuse to go nuclear with pakistani help and it will seriously throw out Sheikh Hasina from internal politics! win win situation for nationalists!!





aazidane said:


> I also want India to attack Bangladesh, it will destroy India's already screwed economy which will lead to their bankruptcy as we will make America's attack on Vietnam a walk in the park. A bankruptcy will lead to breaking up of India into different states and we will get our west bengal, tripura and assam back.



Wow Bangaldeshi poonters...do you know how an Agni looks like or feels like ?

You guys will be swatted like the marshland mosquitos you are by the Myanmarese Army and here you are poonting about taking on your big daddy. 

Dont drink and get high in the holy month of Ramjan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

asad71 said:


> 1. Most Indians are born with such pipe dreams and die dreaming. However, the saner elements know, should India ever try to attack BD, all hell will break loose. Like a blinded elephant of Himu or Prithviraj she will stampede on till death. Consider what the concerned parties are likely to do:
> 
> a. BD will move into Phase I of the Doctrine of Traditional People's War.
> 
> b. While holding of Indian advances, if the opportunity arises we will let loose our armored column to race towards the Himalayas to meet a likely Chinese advance.
> 
> c. NE and the East Indian peoples will magnify their insurgencies with assistance from us with arms and Special Forces leadership.
> 
> d. The Khalistanis will rise and take revenge of the desecration of the Golden Temple and the Sikh Genocide 1984.
> 
> e. Kashmiri Mujahedeen will get a lease of life and evict all Indian elements.
> 
> f. Kerala Muslims in collusion with TN Tamils would form an anti-Delhi political unit.
> 
> g. Marathas will not like to be left behind, and Bal Thackery might declare UDI.
> 
> h. The Brahmonic rulers of Delhi will really be left holding on to the Hindi/Hindu heartland of MP and Rajputana with the Rajputs back on the throne of Delhi.
> 
> 2. Will China sit idle? Nope. In fact we would be working on joint strategies in NE, air defense and the Bay of Bengal ops.
> 
> 3. Nepal, Bhutan and SL will all strike on India to get their piece of action.
> 
> 4. Afghans and Pakistanis will not sit idle. In an instance they will forget their differences and launch ops towards Panipath and Somnath. Nothing will wrest the Pashtun tribesmen from crossing the Hindukush descending upon the plains of Hindustan replicating the raids of their forefathers.
> 
> 5. Peoples of BD, NE and Eastern India has been waiting for such an eventuality to present an opportunity to regain what we lost on 23 June 1757. We do not see the Delhi Govt anything other than continuation of English colonial rule.



1) Are you in dreams why would India attempt to invade BD which is poor and sinking into Bay of Bengal on each year passing. Worry about El Nino and its effects your enemy is not India. We need to stop these infiltrators which are causing unrest in out North east. 

2) BD's advance and Chinese advance  By then nuclear war would have escalated.

3) Khalistan is inside India that is punjab. If the question of Khalistan arises punjabis want the punjab of Pakistan which is a part of Maharajah Ranjit singh's empire. India has only small part of total punjab. Ask your Pakistani brothers vacate and withdraw to arabian penninsula.

4) Northeast people hate BD immigrants and they will attack you. There is a rising sentiment of Hatred towards BD immigrants in Northeast. Don't be delusional about North east insurgencies, Their first enemy is BD immigrants.

5) Kashmiri mujaheedeen are as good as dead snake enough said

6) Southern states are more prosperous and more integrated to Indian union. In south you don't find that much divide in Hindu muslim. Kerala muslim culture is diffrent than those who are decendents of oppressed and forcefully converted ones.

7) Read the statements of balthackery they are anti Pakistan not anti Indian.

8) Indian is ruled by a sikh PM you got it completely wrong the states you have mentioned are mostly rules by other castes not Brahmins

9) Nepal, Bhutan and SL they are all friendly neighbours

10) Last time I checked Afgans want their lands and they are not ready to accept Durand line. If war comes they will try to claim the their territoty.

11) So you are thinking that BD is ruled by Indian Govt.


last but not least BD year by year the as the sea level rises BD is in danger of losing its half of its territory. An pakistan is in danger of internal distruction.

When China comes in Indian subcontinent picture then You have to count US,Nato and countries around it who are not accepting Chines hegmony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Jinx1 said:


> Oh c'mon .......... I can quote your own scientists who were present there when the tests were conducted. They have openly said that the thermonuclear test was a failure.
> 
> Please improve your knowledge before you come here and you ooze through your piles laden mouth.



So you do know about the thermonuclear test in1998!...what was that about " at-least make a thermonuclear device" ..how did we test it..without making it?
For one rouge scentist..I can give you quotes from dozen scientist(who were also present at the site) claiming test was a success..to further clarify any of your doubts read the below link.

India has thermonuclear bombs: Kakodkar - India News - IBNLive


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

If any Indians have shame they would not bring this so called illegal migration story when its own minister rubbished this story saying all these are heresy and propagated by some interested parties.

*Minister eats his figures*

The Telegraph - Calcutta : Nation

ALOKE TIKKU

New Delhi, July 23: *The Union home ministry has rubbished its own statistics of illegal Bangladeshi immigrants in Assam and Bengal.*

Assam chief minister Tarun Gogoi had earlier protested to Manmohan Singh about the home ministry presenting inflated figures of Bangladeshi immigrants in his state. This had prompted the Prime Minister to indicate he would have the ministry take a relook at the statistics.

*Today, minister of state for home Sriprakash Jaiswal said in a statement tabled in the Rajya Sabha that* *his ministry&#8217;s statistics for Assam and Bengal were unreliable and based on hearsay.*

*He was referring to figures he had tabled in the upper House that said Assam was home to an estimated 50 lakh illegal immigrants from Bangladesh and Bengal another 57 lakh.* *The figures were based on estimates made by the Group of Ministers on security headed by former deputy Prime Minister L.K. Advani.*

Jaiswal&#8217;s &#8220;correction&#8221; of his reply to Parliament last week, however, did not question the credibility of statistics relating to other states.

Like Delhi, for instance, which has an estimated 3.75 lakh illegal Bangladeshi immigrants; Nagaland 59,500; Tripura 3.25 lakh, Meghalaya and Orissa 30,000 each, Bihar 4.79 lakh, and the Andaman and Nicobar Islands 3,000.

*Jaiswal&#8217;s reply had put the number of Bangladeshi immigrants in India in December 2001 at 1.2 crore.*

*The minister of state today suggested he had given the figures without noticing a clarificatory note from the field organisation (intelligence agencies).*
*
He set out to trash his ministry&#8217;s figures, claiming that this &#8220;clarificatory note&#8221; made it clear that the reported figures** &#8220;were not based on any comprehensive or sample study but were based on hearsay and that too from interested parties&#8221;. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IZVINITE

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...h-toll-rises-21-shoot-sight-order-issued.html

_http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...e-death-toll-rises-41-1-5-lakh-displaced.html

There are many more thread on this topic_


----------



## Srinivas

Time to fence our borders and deport the illegal BD's living in Assam. This is threat to our North east culture and people.
Enough of this Vote bank politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## illusion8

apo_Asura said:


> *Complete construction of the fence - problem solved! By the way, I can assure you there is no concerted effort by Bangladeshis to flood NE with illegal immigrants.
> 
> As for taking them back, GoB has to prove Bangladeshi people that they're not NE Muslims. Assuming they don't have passports, if they have BD birth record, that's great. They don't have to have copies of it. They just need to know their own names, their parents' and grandparents' name and their permanent address in BD. That's how the government officials can identify the Bangladeshis.
> 
> Lastly, why do you think only they "commit serious crimes"? Why are locals incapable of committing serious crimes? I was under the impression that people in this region are similar in genetics!*



*They are Bangladeshi do they look like NE Indians to you?*












*I think BD govt should come forward and start the process of taking back these people or else more of your people will be killed, Indian people have started protesting against them - during the next regime change the situation will turn bad for these people.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyone

Haven't you guys put a fence all around the border? Then how come you're still blaming immigrants?

Remember back the 1980 Neelie massacre, when Bodo tribesmen killed 3000 Bengali Muslims? They were also illegal immigrants?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CZAR

INDIAISM said:


> wo wo wo Dude i am damm sure by now you would have ejaculated your load and now you came back to the real world.......control your harmones dude you are on Defence forum.....



Man you guys are so gullible, what happened?? Madarassas not offering the latest in education? Who would've guessed?! Media plays up an issue and you guys yap along with your own arm chair analysis, without any due diligence. 

India tested fission and thermonuclear devices in 1998. Questions have been raised about the TN device. And the questions concern not the efficacy of the device but, rather the yield. According to who you choose to believe the yield of the TN device was either 20 KT or 45 KT. 

Meanwhile, the fission device worked like a song. With a yield of 20-25 KT. No controversies have been raised about the fission bomb. 

Now for some perspective. Even the fission bomb, with a yield of 20-25 KT, is nearly twice as powerful as the pakistani nuke which had a reported yield of about 12KT. Meanwhile, the nuking of japan saw two bombs being dropped - fat man and little boy - with the name itself suggesting which was the more powerful device. Fat Man had a yield of no more than 21 KT. 

So before wacking off to india's "nuclear dud", remember - that my di@k is twice your size and hence the greater penetration. Kapish?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ares

lonelyone said:


> Haven't you guys put a fence all around the border? Then how come you're still blaming immigrants?
> 
> Remember back the 1980 Neelie massacre, when Bodo tribesmen killed 3000 Bengali Muslims? They were also illegal immigrants?



Yes we have put up the fence..but even fence is not enough to Bangladeshis out..you do remember Felani and what she was doing, when she was shot..seemingly not even risk imminent death is enough to deter these people from jumping the border.


Nellie massacre was infact again Bangladeshi immigrants...left over from ten million who came seeking refuge in 1971...they were not Benglai Muslims..they we Bengali speaking Bangladeshi Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jinx1

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> 1) Are you in dreams why would India attempt to invade BD which is poor and sinking into Bay of Bengal on each year passing. Worry about El Nino and its effects your enemy is not India. We need to stop these infiltrators which are causing unrest in out North east.
> 
> *It was Indian posters who said India would invade Bangladesh. Do you think the Bangladeshi people should start shivering - they responded and it was Nassr who posted an excellent analysis and Indian posters dropped their pants.*
> 
> 2) BD's advance and Chinese advance  By then nuclear war would have escalated.
> 
> *Your nuclear policy is based on use of second strike and no strike against non-nuclear countries. The Chicken's (Indian) Neck, as the Siliguri Corridor is known would have been cut before you could fuel your nuclear capable aircraft or ballistic missiles. You think it is a joke to threaten nuclear nuclear strike against power like China and a non-nuclear country like Bangladesh*
> 
> 3) Khalistan is inside India that is punjab. If the question of Khalistan arises punjabis want the punjab of Pakistan which is a part of Maharajah Ranjit singh's empire. India has only small part of total punjab. Ask your Pakistani brothers vacate and withdraw to arabian penninsula.
> 
> *I agree Khalistan is inside India, currently as a movement only. India divided Punjab into two or three smaller states which were under Ranjit Singh. First of all you withdraw your forces from Indian Occupied Punjab and let the Sikhs have an independent homeland. Sikhs themselves left Pakistan for India - not knowing that the Indian Hindus would destro their holiest shrine and kill them in thousands.*
> 
> 
> 4) Northeast people hate BD immigrants and they will attack you. There is a rising sentiment of Hatred towards BD immigrants in Northeast. Don't be delusional about North east insurgencies, Their first enemy is BD immigrants.
> 
> *Why then the North East Indian insurgencies are fighting for freedom from India since last over sixty years. Over 70 such groups exist there - how many are in Bangladesh. I think they find support in Bangladesh and because they do, they can't hate them.*
> 
> 5) Kashmiri mujaheedeen are as good as dead snake enough said
> 
> *Wishful thinking. Kashmiris hate Indians and you guys know it - if you think they don't hate you, you guys are living on Mars. As long as Kashmirirs hate Indians, Mujahideen are not dead.*
> 
> 6) Southern states are more prosperous and more integrated to Indian union. In south you don't find that much divide in Hindu muslim. Kerala muslim culture is diffrent than those who are decendents of oppressed and forcefully converted ones.
> 
> *If you think this is true, then why is it that South Indian states also hate North Indians migrant workers settling in the South. There have been major clashes between the two and I think in due course, the Southerners would not want support poorer North Indian states and may decide to separate from India.*
> 
> 7) Read the statements of balthackery they are anti Pakistan not anti Indian.
> 
> *Probably for this, in Bombay, he is also known as Bal-less Tharki. *
> 
> 8) Indian is ruled by a sikh PM you got it completely wrong the states you have mentioned are mostly rules by other castes not Brahmins
> 
> *It may be true in some cases but not all.*
> 
> 9) Nepal, Bhutan and SL they are all friendly neighbours
> 
> *Then you are living in fools paradise.*
> 
> 10) Last time I checked Afgans want their lands and they are not ready to accept Durand line. If war comes they will try to claim the their territoty.
> 
> *Some one wrote earlier here - If aunty had balls she would be an uncle.*
> 
> 11) So you are thinking that BD is ruled by Indian Govt.
> 
> *Nope*
> 
> 
> last but not least BD year by year the as the sea level rises BD is in danger of losing its half of its territory. An pakistan is in danger of internal distruction.
> 
> *ha ha ha ....... no one can stop you dreaming*
> 
> When China comes in Indian subcontinent picture then You have to count US,Nato and countries around it who are not accepting Chines hegmony.



*WoW, when China comes to India, tum chacha mian ko bulanay ki dhamki do ge ........ as if they will send troops to fight for you - unless maybe you are not ready to fight for yourself ....... ha ha ha*


----------



## illusion8

Jinx1 said:


> *WoW, when China comes to India, tum chacha mian ko bulanay ki dhamki do ge ........ as if they will send troops to fight for you - unless maybe you are not ready to fight for yourself ....... ha ha ha*



LOL the Chinese can do jack against India - have you wondered why even their warnings have tapered down recently  so stop jumping and cheer-leading them.


----------



## Jinx1

ares said:


> So you do know about the thermonuclear test in1998!...what was that about " at-least make a thermonuclear device" ..how did we test it..without making it?
> For one rouge scentist..I can give you quotes from dozen scientist(who were also present at the site) claiming test was a success..to further clarify any of your doubts read the below link.
> 
> India has thermonuclear bombs: Kakodkar - India News - IBNLive



Four leading Indian scientists--Dr K Santhanam, Dr P K Iyengar, Dr H Sethna and Dr A N Prasad--have raised serious doubts about India's thermonuclear tests of 1998.

Dr Santhanam says they have hard evidence on a purely factual basis that not only was the yield of the thermonuclear device far below the design production, but that it actually failed. Dr Santhanam was one of the four leaders associated with Pokhran II explosion team. 

Same views have been expressed by many international experts as well. Stop fooling the people.



illusion8 said:


> LOL the Chinese can do jack against India - have you wondered why even their warnings have tapered down recently  so stop jumping and cheer-leading them.



oooohhhh because the Chinese are not war mongers like you guys, you take it as their weakness. Temper with their interests and then see how do they reply. 

And why is it that your leaders name China as their number one enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

asad71 said:


> 1. Most Indians are born with such pipe dreams and die dreaming. However, the saner elements know, should India ever try to attack BD, all hell will break loose. Like a blinded elephant of Himu or Prithviraj she will stampede on till death. Consider what the concerned parties are likely to do:
> 
> a. BD will move into Phase I of the Doctrine of Traditional People's War.
> 
> b. While holding of Indian advances, if the opportunity arises we will let loose our armored column to race towards the Himalayas to meet a likely Chinese advance.
> 
> c. NE and the East Indian peoples will magnify their insurgencies with assistance from us with arms and Special Forces leadership.
> 
> d. The Khalistanis will rise and take revenge of the desecration of the Golden Temple and the Sikh Genocide 1984.
> 
> e. Kashmiri Mujahedeen will get a lease of life and evict all Indian elements.
> 
> f. Kerala Muslims in collusion with TN Tamils would form an anti-Delhi political unit.
> 
> g. Marathas will not like to be left behind, and Bal Thackery might declare UDI.
> 
> h. The Brahmonic rulers of Delhi will really be left holding on to the Hindi/Hindu heartland of MP and Rajputana with the Rajputs back on the throne of Delhi.
> 
> 2. Will China sit idle? Nope. In fact we would be working on joint strategies in NE, air defense and the Bay of Bengal ops.
> 
> 3. Nepal, Bhutan and SL will all strike on India to get their piece of action.
> 
> 4. Afghans and Pakistanis will not sit idle. In an instance they will forget their differences and launch ops towards Panipath and Somnath. Nothing will wrest the Pashtun tribesmen from crossing the Hindukush descending upon the plains of Hindustan replicating the raids of their forefathers.
> 
> 5. Peoples of BD, NE and Eastern India has been waiting for such an eventuality to present an opportunity to regain what we lost on 23 June 1757. We do not see the Delhi Govt anything other than continuation of English colonial rule.


 
Bangladeshi version zaid hamid?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zootinali

The_Sidewinder said:


> M a assamese guy. A local. My question is who are you to comment on NE????
> The only difference is between ne and Mainland is culture and neglegiance of Delhi towards NE. With time that difference is becxoming neglegible.
> One question- do you understand our problems better than we do???
> Dont try to play ULFA card, Paresh Baruah is my cousin in relation and many of surrendered ulfa are for my family and place. So I knw wheres all independent ne thing heading.
> Peace.


 
Haan!!!cousin?? etu xosa niki hain?? ghar chabua-dibrugarh phaley niki???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

Jinx1 said:


> Four leading Indian scientists--Dr K Santhanam, Dr P K Iyengar, Dr H Sethna and Dr A N Prasad--have raised serious doubts about India's thermonuclear tests of 1998.
> 
> Dr Santhanam says they have hard evidence on a purely factual basis that not only was the yield of the thermonuclear device far below the design production, but that it actually failed. Dr Santhanam was one of the four leaders associated with Pokhran II explosion team.
> 
> Same views have been expressed by many international experts as well. Stop fooling the people.
> 
> 
> 
> *oooohhhh because the Chinese are not war mongers like you guys, you take it as their weakness. Temper with their interests and then see how do they reply.
> 
> And why is it that your leaders name China as their number one enemy.*



 why do you think, other than increase their defense budget, it' been 50 years since the last conflict. and, the world knows who the real war mongers and trouble makers are and the 46 countries of NATO are fighting against them. Just cos paranoid schizophrenics call someone else war mongers when infact bloodbath, violence and hatred is in their own blood - it doesn't automatically become true.


----------



## HeinzG

Clearly a genocide... Indian army should be sent to gallows for this..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinx1

Kesang said:


> Bangladeshi version zaid hamid?



Oye ye zaid hamid in logon ko bahot pasand hai. pata nahin kiyun. Who is this guy - he must be congratulated ......... ha ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

HeinzG said:


> Clearly a genocide... Indian army should be sent to gallows for this..!



Wow..a Lankan giving us lessons about whats a genocide. Also FYI, Indian Army is the only one in b/n the full scale extermination of BD pole vaulters and Bodos.


----------



## Jinx1

illusion8 said:


> why do you think, other than increase their defense budget, it' been 50 years since the last conflict. and, the world knows who the real war mongers and trouble makers are and the 46 countries of NATO are fighting against them. Just cos paranoid schizophrenics call someone else war mongers when infact bloodbath, violence and hatred is in their own blood - it doesn't automatically become true.



How many wars have the Chinese fought in the world since last 10-15 years.

How many wars have been fought and are being fought by the NATO, and also supported by Indians. 

Answer the question and you'll find your answer, and you call others schizophrenics. 

Indian security forces kill thousands of their own and get medals for their bravery for killing unarmed women and children. 

How many innocent women have been raped by your brave soldiers in North eastern Indian states and Indian Occupied Kashmir. 

You guys can't invade any country - can only kill your own unarmed civilians. 

Wake up to the realities of this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyone

As I recall Felani was trying to get INTO Bangladesh?


----------



## illusion8

Jinx1 said:


> How many wars have the Chinese fought in the world since last 10-15 years.
> 
> How many wars have been fought and are being fought by the NATO, and also supported by Indians.
> 
> Answer the question and you'll find your answer, and you call others schizophrenics.
> 
> Indian security forces kill thousands of their own and get medals for their bravery for killing unarmed women and children.
> 
> How many innocent women have been raped by your brave soldiers in North eastern Indian states and Indian Occupied Kashmir.
> 
> You guys can't invade any country - can only kill your own unarmed civilians.
> 
> Wake up to the realities of this world.



Funny, all this coming from a Pakistani keep living in your delusional world and I was not talking about China in my post . Though a war between India and China is most unlikely and for the sake of Pakistan or Bangladesh , rule that out completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinx1

illusion8 said:


> Funny, all this coming from a Pakistani keep living in your delusional world. I was not talking about China in my post .



you guys are only worth talking saas bahoo amonget yourselves. Khas kam jahan paak


----------



## CZAR

asad71 said:


> 1. Most Indians are born with such pipe dreams and die dreaming. However, the saner elements know, should India ever try to attack BD, all hell will break loose. Like a blinded elephant of Himu or Prithviraj she will stampede on till death. Consider what the concerned parties are likely to do:
> 
> a. BD will move into Phase I of the Doctrine of Traditional People's War.
> 
> b. While holding of Indian advances, if the opportunity arises we will let loose our armored column to race towards the Himalayas to meet a likely Chinese advance.
> 
> c. NE and the East Indian peoples will magnify their insurgencies with assistance from us with arms and Special Forces leadership.
> 
> d. The Khalistanis will rise and take revenge of the desecration of the Golden Temple and the Sikh Genocide 1984.
> 
> e. Kashmiri Mujahedeen will get a lease of life and evict all Indian elements.
> 
> f. Kerala Muslims in collusion with TN Tamils would form an anti-Delhi political unit.
> 
> g. Marathas will not like to be left behind, and Bal Thackery might declare UDI.
> 
> h. The Brahmonic rulers of Delhi will really be left holding on to the Hindi/Hindu heartland of MP and Rajputana with the Rajputs back on the throne of Delhi.
> 
> 2. Will China sit idle? Nope. In fact we would be working on joint strategies in NE, air defense and the Bay of Bengal ops.
> 
> 3. Nepal, Bhutan and SL will all strike on India to get their piece of action.
> 
> 4. Afghans and Pakistanis will not sit idle. In an instance they will forget their differences and launch ops towards Panipath and Somnath. Nothing will wrest the Pashtun tribesmen from crossing the Hindukush descending upon the plains of Hindustan replicating the raids of their forefathers.
> 
> 5. Peoples of BD, NE and Eastern India has been waiting for such an eventuality to present an opportunity to regain what we lost on 23 June 1757. We do not see the Delhi Govt anything other than continuation of English colonial rule.



Is that what you guys tell yourself? Whatever works for you to get a hard-on, man. 

Your fantasies of balkanisation of india apart - i'll tell you how its going to go down. 

We will encourage disturbance towards your south, to get you a taste of two front war. After arming the ultras from myanmar, we will procede with a sealing of borders with deployment of forces from the eastern command of the army. What follows is a naval blockade to choke you guys out. Given the obvious lack of resources in BD, either financial or otherwise, it can't be long before you guys are gasping for breath. 

Then come the birds. The Eastern Air Command, will bomb strategic targets and any advance formations of metal scraps that you guys refer to as the armored division. The potent mix of ballistic (prithvi) and cruise missiles (brahmos) will disable infrastructural aids such as roads, highways, bridges, rail-lines, ports, harbors - parliament. 

The longer range of our weapon systems will allow us the luxury to strike from a safe distance, and the sheer numerical man-to-man advantage will allow us to maintain a 3:1 superiority at BD's borders. 

And lets not forget that the only war that you've seen is a street brawl where you guys got massacred by the west pakistanis. On the contrary, India has seen the extent, scope and after-effects of full blown conflicts and is adept at handling issues such as diplomacy, international negotiations, strategising, war reserves, planning, etc. 

And of course, nukes are never completely off the table.


----------



## Jinx1

self deleted


----------



## illusion8

Jinx1 said:


> you guys are only worth talking saas bahoo amonget yourselves. Khas kam jahan paak



 yeah right, another one of your numerous delusions.


----------



## CZAR

Jinx1 said:


> Four leading Indian scientists--Dr K Santhanam, Dr P K Iyengar, Dr H Sethna and Dr A N Prasad--have raised serious doubts about India's thermonuclear tests of 1998.
> 
> Dr Santhanam says they have hard evidence on a purely factual basis that not only was the yield of the thermonuclear device far below the design production, but that it actually failed. Dr Santhanam was one of the four leaders associated with Pokhran II explosion team.
> 
> Same views have been expressed by many international experts as well. Stop fooling the people.



For the sake of your uneducated brain, refer to post number 454.


----------



## Jinx1

CZAR said:


> Is that what you guys tell yourself? Whatever works for you to get a hard-on, man.
> 
> Your fantasies of balkanisation of india apart - i'll tell you how its going to go down.
> 
> We will encourage disturbance towards your south, to get you a taste of two front war. After arming the ultras from myanmar, we will procede with a sealing of borders with deployment of forces from the eastern command of the army. What follows is a naval blockade to choke you guys out. Given the obvious lack of resources in BD, either financial or otherwise, it can't be long before you guys are gasping for breath.
> 
> Then come the birds. The Eastern Air Command, will bomb strategic targets and any advance formations of metal scraps that you guys refer to as the armored division. The potent mix of ballistic (prithvi) and cruise missiles (brahmos) will disable infrastructural aids such as roads, highways, bridges, rail-lines, ports, harbors - parliament.
> 
> The longer range of our weapon systems will allow us the luxury to strike from a safe distance, and the sheer numerical man-to-man advantage will allow us to maintain a 3:1 superiority at BD's borders.
> 
> And lets not forget that the only war that you've seen is a street brawl where you guys got massacred by the west pakistanis. On the contrary, India has seen the extent, scope and after-effects of full blown conflicts and is adept at handling issues such as diplomacy, international negotiations, strategising, war reserves, planning, etc.
> 
> And of course, nukes are never completely off the table.



ooooohhhhh everybody is shivering.


----------



## INDIAISM

Jinx1 said:


> How many wars have the Chinese fought in the world since last 10-15 years.
> 
> How many wars have been fought and are being fought by the NATO, and also supported by Indians.
> 
> Answer the question and you'll find your answer, and you call others schizophrenics.
> 
> Indian security forces kill thousands of their own and get medals for their bravery for killing unarmed women and children.
> *
> How many innocent women have been raped by your brave soldiers in North eastern Indian states and Indian Occupied Kashmir.
> 
> You guys can't invade any country - can only kill your own unarmed civilians.
> 
> 
> How much you care about our citizens.......i don't know what happens when its comes to your own people no matter wether they are Balochs,Ahmedis or in Past Bengali's... *
> Wake up to the realities of this world.


Dude did he pointed out Chineese here ?....
or Is Nato fighting with Chineese ?.......

Answer to Both the question is NO....


----------



## Jinx1

CZAR said:


> For the sake of your uneducated brain, refer to post number 454.



I am not going to waste my time. Your own people who were part of the team and international experts, all say the same. And you say, I disagree. OK disagree. And read 454 yourself till you drop dead.


----------



## CZAR

Jinx1 said:


> ooooohhhhh everybody is shivering.



Don't worry. You were the bastard child of US, now adopted by China. Daddy dearest will come to the rescue at the parent teacher meeting.


----------



## Jinx1

INDIAISM said:


> Dude did he pointed out Chineese here ?....or Is Nato fighting with Chineese ?.......
> 
> Answer to Both the question is NO....



OK. Happy


----------



## CZAR

Jinx1 said:


> I am not going to waste my time. Your own people who were part of the team and international experts, all say the same. And you say, I disagree. OK disagree. And read 454 yourself till you drop dead.



If you had bothered to read, your pea-sized brain would have understood that the very scientists and experts that you cited, have questioned not the efficacy but the yield of the bomb. Even they have conceded that the yield is 20KT, as against indian claims of 45KT. the pakistani nuke yield is 12KT. And all of this ONLY for the thermonuclear device.

The fission bomb performed as per the plan, with a yield of 20-25KT. No questions have been raised against this. 

Just because you've been told to believe something, and just because you have an apparent lack of critical thinking, the status quo does not change.


----------



## LaBong

Many of these Bangladeshis immigrants are actually rajakars and biharis who crossed border after 71. I remember some of them raised Pakistani flag few years before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jinx1

CZAR said:


> Don't worry. You were the bastard child of US, now adopted by China. Daddy dearest will come to the rescue at the parent teacher meeting.



ohuhuhuhuh ..... I am again shivering.

The reality is that Pakistan's geo-political strength has relegated Indian importance to merely being an economic milkman for the US and West. On your east and west are two strong nuclear weapon states and you are not even a regional power. You can scare Nepal, Maldives, Bhutan. 

This is what kills you. Big Bharat - big $hit no chief.


----------



## Maira La

Kesang said:


> Please use some logic. Do you think that they will jump Fences with passport, birth certificate, name of of their grandfather or father and birth place? Do you that why are they known as illegal bangladeshi immigrant? If they are Indian then why they don't have Indian passports?



*You read my post in a hurry. Here, read this part:*



apo_Asura said:


> *They don't have to have copies of it. They just need to know their own names, their parents' and grandparents' name and their permanent address in BD. That's how the government officials can identify them.*



*I'll get back to the rest of your post when I have time. *


----------



## Tshering22

This was the most shameful act in the modern history of this state (apart from ULFA of course). Instead of publicly punishing the perpetrators and calming the crowd, the government is playing politics again...


----------



## Jinx1

CZAR said:


> If you had bothered to read, your pea-sized brain would have understood that the very scientists and experts that you cited, have questioned not the efficacy but the yield of the bomb. Even they have conceded that the yield is 20KT, as against indian claims of 45KT. the pakistani nuke yield is 12KT. And all of this ONLY for the thermonuclear device.
> 
> The fission bomb performed as per the plan, with a yield of 20-25KT. No questions have been raised against this.
> 
> Just because you've been told to believe something, and just because you have an apparent lack of critical thinking, the status quo does not change.



Dr. Santhanam said it was a FAILURE. Doesn't it get through you. He was the head of one of the teams which carried out the explosions. 

Choro yaar - go make some one believe this stuff who doesn't know these things.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

To me all these drama of rioting is pre planned and have been done by Indian intelligence groups or other groups possibly extremist terrorist hindu groups to kill two bird with one stone.

1. The 4 youth those who have been killed are member of banned terrorist group bodo liberation army.

2. It was not certain who killed them but a rumor has been spread that muslims killed them.

3. Muslims could be Indian but this same vested group then propagated another heresy this has been done by illegal bangladeshi migrants.

4. It is quite apparent what is the mind set of this radical hindu extremist groups... Anyonewho is bengali muslim is illegal migrants.

5. All these article specially this one has been written by extreme right wing hindus and taken partially from an article written by hindu terrorist group BJP member.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

oFFbEAT said:


> *Did the Persians, Mughals etc. just vanish in thin air.....without leaving any descendants????*
> 
> Yes, *MAJORITY* of them HAD Hindu ancestry.......
> BUT a Muslim has to marry another Muslim right*!!!!*......and when you marry another Muslim with Persian,Mughal ancestry.....your child becomes a Hybrid......and when your child marries another Muslim.....their child becomes Hybrid........and so on........simple logic.
> Like this after so many generations, there is hardly any 'pure blood' left in the Muslims of the *whole Indian subcontinent* either from the Indian side *OR* from the Invader's side.....



I hope you will convey this to Subramaniam Swamy...



ironman1 said:


> we may have faced them ! and trust me "chambal region" where i belong too is not an easy nut to crack . we were invaded but never ruled by invaders . our territories were ruled by "scindias" till 1947.



You may not have been ruled but majority of India has been ruled...


----------



## LaBong

Bodos are Christians not evil yindoos as far as I know. Anyway resentment towards bengali speaking people is well known and age old. BODO, Ulfa etc came into being to clinse assam of bengali speaking diaspora. Although some of you have wet dream of them helping you to get NE for Bangladesh. Given a chance they will kill all immigrants, only thing that's preventing them is Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CZAR

Jinx1 said:


> Dr. Santhanam said it was a FAILURE. Doesn't it get through you. He was the head of one of the teams which carried out the explosions.
> 
> Choro yaar - go make some one believe this stuff who doesn't know these things.



Thick skull. That's what you have. There were two types of bombs tested in 1998 - 
1. Thermonuclear
2. Fission Bombs

Its the thermonuclear bomb that generated the controversy. But despite the controversy, Dr. Santhanam said that the yield was lower than the expected 45KT. He said the yield was 20KT. 

The fission bombs worked perfectly, giving a yield of 20-25KT. 

To save yourself from further embarrassment, please read the following report. 

http://www.adl.gatech.edu/research/brmsrr/2009/SRRP04010901.pdf


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhairava said:


> Not all are born with the same heart..not all capitulate to threats of violence. Many do fight back. Infact they did fight back. They resist. Please read my signature..
> 
> Anyway let's not get offtopic.




Rightly said "Not all are born with the same heart...", not all are stubborn enough to follow something just for the sake of following it, many do question it and try to seek truth and then when they find the truth they accept it. Plz read real history, this conversion by Sword theory has been debunked hell number of times....!

Yup let's not go off topic.


----------



## CZAR

Jinx1 said:


> ohuhuhuhuh ..... I am again shivering.
> 
> The reality is that Pakistan's geo-political strength has relegated Indian importance to merely being an economic milkman for the US and West. On your east and west are two strong nuclear weapon states and you are not even a regional power. You can scare Nepal, Maldives, Bhutan.
> 
> This is what kills you. Big Bharat - big $hit no chief.



Geo-political strength, you say?!?!? It&#8217;s funny how you see strength as a measure of exploitability of pak by bigger powers, and not as a measure of the ability to bring to an end to constant bombing in its own backyard. 

You&#8217;ve guys have only relegated yourselves into becoming a pawn of China, instead of the US. What could have been a prosperous, strong muslim nation (as envisioned by the likes of Jinnah) is now on the precipice (if not falling already), while resorting to desperate &#8220;beg, borrow, steal&#8221; policy.


----------



## The_Showstopper

gslv said:


> you are saying as if war is playing games on on ur ps3.dude war is different. a lot of ppl will get killed (of course u wont ,u will hide in canada). u might underestimate the indian defence forces but dont underestimate life of ur ex-countrymen i.e bangladesh.



Its all exciting for them but not for the people on the ground....


----------



## qinglong-china

CZAR said:


> Don't worry. You were the bastard child of US, now adopted by China. Daddy dearest will come to the rescue at the parent teacher meeting.


Bastard logic!!!!Damn it!!!! 
Are most indians no Uneducated?
According to your logic, India has two daddy: U.S. and Russia. You often say :"Daddies, we have money for your weapon"
Please forgive my unreasonable
Pakistan is a Great country and brother country in most chinese heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

lonelyone said:


> Haven't you guys put a fence all around the border? Then how come you're still blaming immigrants?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Zabaniya said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## CZAR

qinglong-china said:


> Bastard logic!!!!Damn it!!!!
> Are most indians no Uneducated?
> According to your logic, India has two daddy: U.S. and Russia. You often say :"Daddies, we have money for your weapon"
> Please forgive my unreasonable



India, for strategic reasons, aligned itself with the Soviets. But India has refused to be used as a tool of russian foreign policy. Similarly with US. With growing Chinese influence, it makes sense to join forces but not as a subservient partner. India infact has recently struck down recent initiatives by US to that end. 

And even if, to suit your world view, if the US / Russia were indian daddies - it has not impacted the process of development, growth, nor has it made india overtly dependent on them. As opposed to this, your new poodle (pak), blinded by emotions of vengeance, has readily agreed to play the role of an obedient servant - ready to assume all the social, economic and politcal costs that it entails. Just like it did with the US.

Hence, my "daddy" logic.


----------



## qinglong-china

CZAR said:


> India, for strategic reasons, aligned itself with the Soviets. But India has refused to be used as a tool of russian foreign policy. Similarly with US. With growing Chinese influence, it makes sense to join forces but not as a subservient partner. India infact has recently struck down recent initiatives by US to that end.
> 
> And even if, to suit your world view, if the US / Russia were indian daddies - it has not impacted the process of development, growth, nor has it made india overtly dependent on them. As opposed to this, your new poodle (pak), blinded by emotions of vengeance, has readily agreed to play the role of an obedient servant - ready to assume all the social, economic and politcal costs that it entails. Just like it did with the US.
> 
> Hence, my "daddy" logic.


the US / Russia were indian daddies, according to your logic, never be my view.
China always keen to peace, but India always see china a thread, I don't know you heard something.
China always say India is friendly, but I don't see.

By the way, China help Pakistan beause Pakistan had helped China. Pakistan and China is true friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clmeta

Yes they were.
Time to send illegal Bangladeshis back.
But Congress will instead give them ration cards.
All for votes.


lonelyone said:


> Haven't you guys put a fence all around the border? Then how come you're still blaming immigrants?
> 
> Remember back the 1980 Neelie massacre, when Bodo tribesmen killed 3000 Bengali Muslims? They were also illegal immigrants?


----------



## scofield

iajdani said:


> This is the first time Muslims made a strong hold and hitting back. They had been marginalized for decades. Now time for pay back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

It's good to see one indian is posting a topic here in Bangladesh section which is solely their problem!! 

Anyway, had there a strong leadership in BD at this moment, there would be a nice game.


----------



## clmeta

To me all the killing has been done by Bangladesh intelligence group to bring a bad name to India.



CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> To me all these drama of rioting is pre planned and have been done by Indian intelligence groups or other groups possibly extremist terrorist hindu groups to kill two bird with one stone.
> 
> 1. The 4 youth those who have been killed are member of banned terrorist group bodo liberation army.
> 
> 2. It was not certain who killed them but a rumor has been spread that muslims killed them.
> 
> 3. Muslims could be Indian but this same vested group then propagated another heresy this has been done by illegal bangladeshi migrants.
> 
> 4. It is quite apparent what is the mind set of this radical hindu extremist groups... Anyonewho is bengali muslim is illegal migrants.
> 
> 5. All these article specially this one has been written by extreme right wing hindus and taken partially from an article written by hindu terrorist group BJP member.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Neuro said:


> Mind your tongue if BDesi were so brave why you people failed to protect your women from getting raped. Just ask your grandma, mom or sisters about Indian braveness and courage they will tell you real stories. Don't try cheap shots.


I think Your Grandma,mom & Sisters know the so-called Brave! of the Aryans,for this reason You used your forefather's picture( Aryan Hitler's picture). But point is not that. Point is that they don't know the brave of us. Because our sperm is not so cheap for the Ugly bitches. Even any Bangladeshi Dogs are not ready to give sperm to those bitches. But the Dravidians are not a myth. They are the true fighter against the coward Aryans since the ancient time & that is the final point.


----------



## kalu_miah

They are playing divide and rule, trying to create division between our North East brothers and Muslims there. In the long run both are strategic allies to liberate North East states from "mainland" imperialism. This is pre-planned. And what is this Indian internal matter doing in Bangladesh section?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

kalu_miah said:


> They are playing divide and rule, trying to create division between our North East brothers and Muslims there. In the long run both are strategic allies to liberate North East states from "mainland" imperialism. This is pre-planned. And what is this Indian internal matter doing in Bangladesh section?



Your North-Eastern brothers,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Gigawatt said:


> Your North-Eastern brothers,



Yes, roll on the floor all you want, but look at the map, if we didn't sit between "mainland" India and North East states, they would be over run by Bihari and other poor Indians from all over India. It is the physical isolation because of Bangladesh that is their biggest long term protection against getting inundated by demographic invasion from India. That is why Bangladesh will never give you transit, whatever we gave you so far, will be reduced to a minimum once Hasina is gone.

We very much want and support that you hurry up with that 4 lane freeway to ASEAN so North East states can connect and create more cultural economic ties with ASEAN states, instead of getting connected with "mainland" India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Assam violence claims 40 lives; no Bangladeshi hand, says Centre - Hindustan Times


----------



## INDIC

kalu_miah said:


> Yes, roll on the floor all you want, but look at the map, if we didn't sit between "mainland" India and North East states, they would be over run by Bihari and other poor Indians from all over India. It is the physical isolation because of Bangladesh that is their biggest long term protection against getting inundated by demographic invasion from India. That is why Bangladesh will never give you transit, whatever we gave you so far, will be reduced to a minimum once Hasina is gone.
> 
> We very much want and support that you hurry up with that 4 lane freeway to ASEAN so North East states can connect and create more cultural economic ties with ASEAN states, instead of getting connected with "mainland" India.



Your so called North-Eastern brother(Kesang) liked my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

The_Showstopper said:


> Assam violence claims 40 lives; no Bangladeshi hand, says Centre - Hindustan Times



I really can't blame the North Easteners if they take up arms against such Governments who refuse to call a spade a spade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

INDIAISM said:


> Tell this to a soilders of *Assam Regiment*,*Assam Rifles* or *Gorkha Regiment*......he will answer you by using his Khukri on your head......
> 
> *
> You know your Brothers in Bangladesh thinks that they can easily seprate NE from India...as NE people don't like India and on the other hand Pakistan think that they can easily cut out Punjab from India as sikh don't like India....but you know the biggest irony is that atleast 20% of Indian army consist of Sikh who are ever ready to fight our Their Motherland India.......and as faar as NE concern mmmmm Gorkha Regiment Bas Naam hi kafi hai....*



Gukha's are from Nepal and Northern West Bengal, not from North East states.


----------



## Yeti

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I think Your Grandma,mom & Sisters know the so-called Brave! of the Aryans,for this reason You used your forefather's picture( Aryan Hitler's picture). But point is not that. Point is that they don't know the brave of us. Because our sperm is not so cheap for the Ugly bitches. Even any Bangladeshi Dogs are not ready to give sperm to those bitches. But the Dravidians are not a myth. They are the true fighter against the coward Aryans since the ancient time & that is the final point.



There is no such thing as the Aryan invasion of India  the word means noble it comes from the root word Arya in Sanskrit.


----------



## Neuro

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I think Your Grandma,mom & Sisters know the so-called Brave! of the Aryans,for this reason You used your forefather's picture( Aryan Hitler's picture). But point is not that. Point is that they don't know the brave of us. Because our sperm is not so cheap for the Ugly bitches. Even any Bangladeshi Dogs are not ready to give sperm to those bitches. But the Dravidians are not a myth. They are the true fighter against the coward Aryans since the ancient time & that is the final point.



Are you from mental hospital? I talked about 1971 war at that time we saved your women, I like Hitler thats different and I from Tamilnadu (Dravidian). I never seen such complicated post. Recover soon from your mental illness.


----------



## Luffy 500

Assam and tripura should have been rightfully given to PAK back in 1947 as they were majority muslim but hindus drove them out by massacring them indiscriminately. The congress fagots even took karimganj in shylet even after we won it via referendum that Hindus tried their best to rig. Now these shameless morons are killing their own bengali citizens and calling them "illegal bangladeshis" and at the same time claim to be suckular.What a bunch of winning hypocrites and barbarians these indians are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Gurkha

kalu_miah said:


> Gukha's are from Nepal and Northern West Bengal, not from North East states.


 
Says the Bangladeshi who thinks NE India people love Bangladeshis. There are Gurkhas in India too. I for one am from Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

illusion8 said:


> *They are Bangladeshi do they look like NE Indians to you?*









^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

They are Bihari.........







^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

They are Bengali but some looks like Hindu.


----------



## Jinx1

CZAR said:


> Thick skull. That's what you have. There were two types of bombs tested in 1998 -
> 1. Thermonuclear
> 2. Fission Bombs
> 
> Its the thermonuclear bomb that generated the controversy. But despite the controversy, Dr. Santhanam said that the yield was lower than the expected 45KT. He said the yield was 20KT.
> 
> The fission bombs worked perfectly, giving a yield of 20-25KT.
> 
> To save yourself from further embarrassment, please read the following report.
> 
> http://www.adl.gatech.edu/research/brmsrr/2009/SRRP04010901.pdf



Read my first post you idiot. I said thermonuclear and Santhanam said thermonuclear test was a failure. 

Stop embarrassing yourself. And stop unnecessary discussion .


----------



## Yeti

Luffy 500 said:


> Assam and tripura should have been rightfully given to PAK back in 1947 as they were majority muslim but hindus drove them out by massacring them indiscriminately. The congress fagots even took karimganj in shylet even after we won it via referendum that Hindus tried their best to rig. Now these shameless morons are killing their own bengali citizens and calling them "illegal bangladeshis" and at the same time claim to be suckular.What a bunch of winning hypocrites and barbarians these indians are.





How the hell is Assam Muslim majority? were u madrasa educated? your country is going to be underwater by 2050 so not much to say to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Bengalis came a long way since Nelie Massacre. This time it shows that Bengalis are in upper hand in entire North East.


----------



## kalu_miah

INDIAISM said:


> That's what only Bangladeshi's and few brainwashed idiot think....North East India is as much ours as Dhaka is to you:.......their are many people in this forum too who belong to north east and they are always on Indian side.....



The people here toe the line for obvious reasons, they do not want to get marked and targeted by Indian intelligence.

North East states has been a hot bed of insurgency till 1947. Many people there do not think themselves as Indians, I have seen that in many websites from their comments:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/chines...and-indias-north-east-states.html#post3109902





Does the North-East Belong in India ?

*Does the North-East Belong in India ?*
by NE BLOGGER on APRIL 1, 2011

I first discovered that we were seen as different when we moved to Chandigarh. I was 16, and rather surprised when we were visited at lunchtime by Mrs. Khunjoo , who lived in the next apartment. Surprised because we dont generally expect visitors at lunchtime. Certainly not visitors who spring lithely over the balconies as Mrs Khunjoo did.

Will you have lunch my mother , ever hospitable asked her, the first time she manifested.

No no sister, she said. i just want to see.

What do you want to see?,I asked.

No, please , just what you are eating ?

She advanced upon our table. My Mother uncovered our serving dishes. She stared at it like some mystery was to be uncovered.

Arre! said Mrs Khujroo. Rice? Dal?

We do these things. We eat rice and dal but Mrs Khujroo was hoping that she would see something exotic.

Do people from Nagaland really eat dogs? asked my landlady when she first learnt that I was from the North East. She was offended when I walked out of the room. Mrs Vaidya (named changed to protect the innocent, namely me) failed to even realise that what she said could be offensive. Mrs Vaidya represents mainland Indias opinion about the seven states of North East India. But at least she has given me a place to stay. Many other North-Eastern students have been turned away because they dont look like us. The other thing is institutional. Dont believe it? Consider this.

One of Indias proudest moments was at the opening ceremony of the XIX Commonwealth Games. It was one of those moments when one feels proud to be part of such a great Indian Union. The Indian contingent marched in led by Abhinav Bindra proudly carrying our Indian flag. Before him, the signboard holder was wearing the Mizo tradition Puanchei dress. Such a proud moment for the North East to be finally recognised at a event of this scale.

The very next morning the Times of India front page had a photograph of the Indian contingent. All the teams were led out by girls wearing saris in different styles, except for the Indian team, which was heralded by a girl in a Naga dress. So much for a knowledgeable leading daily.

No North Eastern student in a mainland metropolitan city would be surprised by this sheer ignorance. It has become a part of their lives and an accepted fact that they do not belong here. Nor has the mainland made them feel like theyre part of this country. Hundreds of students come every year from the North East to seek admission in Delhi University. The joy of seeking admission is often cut short by the difficulties faced in the capital. Racial discrimination, language barriers, sexual harassment and trouble finding accommodation are only some of the numerous problems.

How do you guys contribute to the economy besides tea and a few bombs to seek attention? says an educated, upper middle class boy in a conversation we had about the various states in India. Of course, it did not matter that just one state, Assam, produces 55 per cent of Indias tea and 60 per cent of its plywood and a substantial part of its crude oil. Of course, he failed to name three out of the seven states. Of course, he didnt even care to know the names of the capitals of the states. His attitude was clear; how did it matter.

With a name like ***-am, what do you guys expect? he says.

Have you ever been to the North-East? I asked.

Are you nuts? he asks, this brave mainlander, always willing to mock the name of a state to a woman. Dude, you guys are like dangerous. I might get killed or abducted or something.

But then I dont expect much better from him. He thinks Muslims should go back where they came from. (I wont go into what it is like to be Muslim and North-Eastern. Not enough room. Not enough time.)

To the mainland, the seven states of the North-East are sisters. This term reeks of paternalism, a patriarchal way of reducing seven independent and diverse states into a single identity. This is why I get really angry when the media talks about the problems of the North-East. Manipur is not Assam. The problems of Meghalaya are different from the problems of Arunachal Pradesh. Trying to work out a single solution that will be inclusive is like trying to find one cure for all ailments.

Lets consider what happens when Shabana Azmi decides to fast for the rights of slum dwellers facing eviction. The media arrive. The politicians make promises. And within a week, Ms Azmi can return to her biriani. Meanwhile Irom Sharmila has entered the eleventh year of her superhuman fast, protesting the indefensible Armed Forces Special Powers Act (AFSPA) that has been imposed in Manipur and most of the Northeast since 1980.The Act allows the army to use force, arrest or shoot anyone on the mere suspicion that someone has committed or was about to commit a cognisable offence. The Act also prohibits any legal or judicial proceedings against army personnel without the sanction of the Central Government. Is this how our own country wants to treat its citizens? When the government imposes such measures, it only speaks of the centres failure as a governing body. Even as the entire country marks the anniversary of Mumbai 26/11, most mainland Indians remain ignorant of the fact that hundreds of their brothers and sisters that die every year of government action.

Some argue that it is the sheer physical isolation that makes it impossible for mainland India to find out about anything about the North-East. States like Tripura and Arunachal and Mizoram arent even connected by the railways let alone any other form of infrastructural and educational development. Nitin Gokhale, an NDTV journalist who has written extensively about the North East and its problems says, Physical isolation from the mainland has aggravated the already existing mental quarantine. So we dont even exist and if we do were not part of India.

What does it take to qualify to be an Indian? When Nehru spoke about our tryst with destiny, was he thinking the North East? When the Jana Gana Mana was adopted as the National Anthem, did anyone think of the North East? Is anyone thinking right now ?

NB : This is post by Leilah Zeenat Hazarika from North East India, living in Mumbai. Her twitter account is : Like the Song (@Leilah_zeenat) on Twitter. We encourage you to follow her to get updates about North East India.

The original post is found in her Facebook Notes here.

Some interesting comments (I did not include comments from "mainland Indians" except for a few):

Puanthanmei Panmei March 20, 2012 at 1:16 pm
YES , North -East is a direction, with respect to KOLKATA . When th British rule India,Kolkata was the Capital of British India .Those indigenous people living in N-E wrt kolkata are TIBETO- BURMAN, race and are NOT INDIAN for many centuries. When the expansion of British India colonies took placed in late 19 century, the British India rule N-E.
After WW -II the Britisher Gave freedom in 14th August 1947.But The INDIAN GOVT. forcefully merge NE into INDIAN Teritory. AFTER THE BRITISHER LEFT .

P. Elangovan April 2, 2011 at 2:32 pm
Youre right, the NE is meant to have been independent, but the British rule brought it into india which is what happened to Tamil Nadu as well. india is, at its core, just a northern narrow minded pastureland with no room for pluralism, multiculturalism and progressive thinking. The discrimination you mention is identical to what I encountered up in the north, and I am not even different looking from the cowbelt denizens, purely because I speak Tamil and no hindy.

It is time we looked at the future of our own countries and steer clear of india which is clearly destined to an embattled future. indias enemies, i.e., Pakistan and China, are not our enemies. Therein lies the key.

samantha chongmwin April 27, 2011 at 10:12 am
i dont know..i am from nagaland.i went to mumbai some years before one guy came up to me and asked me from which country do u belong ? what a silly question.i told of course indiahe told from wherei told nagalandhe told thatu are a guest of honour for usas if i were a foreigneri told what an idiot u are do we say people coming from mumbai to northeast like that he instantly came up with the question why do u people from northeast look like chinky kind u know ..i instantly walked away disgusted cause he offended me enough to make me angry.

khasiman May 8, 2011 at 2:38 pm
historically northeast is not a part of india .the indian forcefully annexed it after their independence from the brits ,just like what china did to tibet,we have no indian quality.And now they are colonising us.

khasiman May 11, 2011 at 4:32 pm
a pack of indian ,ugly ,blackie, dirty ,******,indian sucks. i am from northeast i dont consider myself as indian we have our own identity ,we have our own history,nothing related to india. please dont force yourself into being indian . no one like it not even the indian .

Ashamed Indian of how Nagas were treated August 10, 2011 at 2:46 pm
A created identity will never work, they have their own identity that they have carried for hundreds of years. Indian is considered as a multiple personality disorder syndrome. Where will this madness end then ? Keep expanding the definition to cover Afghans, Arabs, Europeans, Burmese, Chinese in the end ? Somewhere the boundaries have to be drawn. Thousands of stars shine bright at night, each one having its own identity and own beauty, to see them the sun has to go away, in the brightness of one sun, all these stars vanish. To impose an Idea on them, of India, thousands and thousands were killed. A country that itself has confusion about its identity before the world and cant even keep peace within itself, what sort of an entity can provide peace to occupied tribes ? Who created these boundaries? Who decides them? Hinduism? Nimrod? who ? How many of them have to die to make Indians feel good about themselves ? Murdering human beings or kidnapping some one and claiming them to be your son or daughter or brother wont work. Let them go, and let them have a referendum to decide wether they want to join with this created super state or stand on their own. As a people they can decide that, just as Indians, or whatever 2000 ethnic groups in it are , dont want europeans to decide for them.

surandash urikhimbam August 13, 2011 at 6:18 am
its better if north east is separated from india

the definer August 28, 2011 at 5:29 am
Keep expanding your definition of Indian to cover Arabs, Europeans, and Latin Americans. People arnt interested in your created multiple personality disorder syndrome , confused of your own identity. A nation is defined by its culture, borders, language, heritage, blood links, ancestral identity, familial ties.

If South East Asians are Indians, then, Indians are Turks , as the Turks and Afghans and Persians had their empire down there. You can take someone elses daughter and kidnap her, and rape her repeatedly, and keep telling her, she is your daughter, wont make it your daughter.

A created nation-state , created in 1947. We all have our own identities, that our forefathers gave us, not New Delhi. This whole Indian thing never existed in the past, forgieners put this name , in reality each nation-kingdom had its own identity , each tribe its own.

Nations keep changing, and its boundaries keep changing, I am sure tomorow, russias boundary can extend south wards and you can become russians. But the blood in you wont change would it ?

Sachet Upadhya October 14, 2011 at 8:25 pm
Chitrakut,
You claim whole Far East Asia was part of indian empire. which indiam empire are you talking about? I agree Far Eatern countires especially Khemers in combodia practised a form of Sanatan Dharma but they still had their own culture. It was not by any means Indian Empire.
During the medival times there was no such thing as india or hindu, these names were given to people of sub-continent by European and Muslim invaders. Before Muslim and European invasion different kinds of Sanatan Dharma  was practised by people from central asia to present day combodia.
According to you claim everything from central asia to combodia should be India which is totally bogus. Point is different people and culture can practise same religion it does not mean they are all the same people.
Just my two cents..

Shahid September 1, 2011 at 4:14 am
Hello Chitrakut, I can tell you about many non-arabs who live in Saudi Arabia,mecca,Medina,etc. Just becoz Hinduism doesnt allow Dalits( whom it considers ****** subhuman fouth class animals) into Brahmin temples,doesnt mean an Egalitarian religion like Islam also has that practice. Islamic world from Spain to Indonesia has much more diversity that India has. Although I respect India,i do not see Hindus respecting Muslim world. Islam is a great religion and some blabbering by you is doing nothing but fooling your own self! Anyways IT WAS MUSLIMS WHO RULED INDIA AND BROUGHT PROSPERITY TO IT,When we ruled,India had 25% share in the world trade and no one could even think of attacking India.It was the traitor Marathas along with Nizams who helped Brits to attack Tipu Sultan who was defending this country.This helped the Brits establish footprints in India.They themselves considered the Tipus ISLAMIC kingdom the Last MAJOR obstacle in their path to Indias complete capture..
As far as NE is concerned, EVEN Aurangzeb couldnt capture it so it must be Given Freedom as INDIA has done INJUSTICE to them.

RUSHIKA October 11, 2011 at 4:22 am
wtf is the prob if we eat dogs yes we eat silkworms ants..any prob itz our food
man .if tis goes on lyk tis we dont want 2 b apart of u 
no ones beggin for ur attention or respect

james January 16, 2012 at 4:25 am
aftr reading all the commnts ..i
came at a point tat indians have
treated people of NE v.badly ..n
nw also they do ,may be it has
lessen but but..its v.poor thnkng
of an Indian.
Govt.of india should take care of
every state especialy
Tripura..becoz tat land belongs
to Tripuri tribe..dan how can a
bengali refugee is leading a
state..n those people are
cuming 4m bangladesh..through
them out of country ..As Bengali
leads in WB,Marathi leads
Maharastra,Bihari leads Bihar
etc etc etc dan why a Tripuri or
Dberma is nt leading Tripura??
if indian govt. and indian people
cant treat or except The people
of NE india as a true indian
brother and sister than i think its
better to be seperated.
and that doesnt mean tat NE
should Be added to China,its
true that people looks same.but
Chinese may also treat NE like
Tibet. .better to form a seperate
COUNTRY Or INDIAN
govt.should change the
situation Or Chinese can take NE
giving a surety of proper
Independence.
No nid to fight
What to do is v.simple just take
public votes and comments and
do as what the people of NE
wants.
thats it!
all what i want is do not capture
any1s right.
i m jst talkng the reality.
not with any1 s favour..

Keith April 30, 2012 at 3:35 pm
Subhodip u r wrong about north east states begging to merge with india for protection.maharaj budhachandra of manipur was forced to sign at gun point.
Now we r part of india.

Disruptor May 2, 2012 at 12:12 pm
Oh come on man! North east is not a part of india.just accept it

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/chines...d-indias-north-east-states.html#ixzz21ewS16Vz


----------



## LaBong

Tripura was a princely state.


----------



## AnkurPandey

iajdani said:


> Bengalis came a long way since Nelie Massacre. This time it shows that Bengalis are in upper hand in entire North East.



SOme time back the bangladeshis claimed the same thing about rohingyas too ... now you completely disown them.


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> They are Bihari.........They are Bengali but some looks like Hindu.
> .



Bihari, Muslim, Hindu ..who cares? They are all Bangladeshis who should be deported back to BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

lonelyone said:


> As I recall Felani was trying to get INTO Bangladesh?


Are you implying she was an Indian trying to illegally cross into bangladesh? Why so much hue and cry in bangladesh over her death then?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jinx1

CZAR said:


> Geo-political strength, you say?!?!? It&#8217;s funny how you see strength as a measure of exploitability of pak by bigger powers, and not as a measure of the ability to bring to an end to constant bombing in its own backyard.
> 
> You&#8217;ve guys have only relegated yourselves into becoming a pawn of China, instead of the US. What could have been a prosperous, strong muslim nation (as envisioned by the likes of Jinnah) is now on the precipice (if not falling already), while resorting to desperate &#8220;beg, borrow, steal&#8221; policy.



It is Pakistan's geopolitical strength which enhances our engagement with China, Russia, USA and other Western countries. What is your strength - provision of low waged workers for making goods for the Americans and the west. And when they don't order stuff from India, India's GDP slows and poverty increases. What else do you guys have - nothing else - period. 

We are in the eye of the storm, American war in Afghanistan, their problems with Iran etc. When these are over, we will improve rather quickly, because like India, we don't have poverty stricken people whose strength is more that of the total strength of Europe.


----------



## AnkurPandey

kalu_miah said:


> The people here toe the line for obvious reasons, they do not want to get marked and targeted by Indian intelligence.
> 
> North East states has been a hot bed of insurgency till 1947. Many people there do not think themselves as Indians, I have seen that in many websites from their comments:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/chines...and-indias-north-east-states.html#post3109902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the North-East Belong in India ?
> 
> *Does the North-East Belong in India ?*
> by NE BLOGGER on APRIL 1, 2011
> 
> I first discovered that &#8216;we&#8217; were seen as &#8216;different&#8217; when we moved to Chandigarh. I was 16, and rather surprised when we were visited at lunchtime by Mrs. Khunjoo , who lived in the next apartment. Surprised because we don&#8217;t generally expect visitors at lunchtime. Certainly not visitors who spring lithely over the balconies as Mrs Khunjoo did.
> 
> -------------- blah blah blah ----------------



Saale kalu miah ... u forgot to mention that this blog was written by someone called *Leilah Zeenat* ... Looks like a pole vaulter propoganda ... bhag yahan se saale

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shivajithesavior

Hindus or muslims , irrespective of religion and ethnicity illegal bangladeshis must be deported back. these people are threat to india peace.


----------



## TopCat

harpoon said:


> Bihari, Muslim, Hindu ..who cares? They are all Bangladeshis who should be deported back to BD.



As far as I know Bihar belongs to India. Some the poster tried to say that Hindus are not part of it.

Why not you deport Mr. Singh to Bangladesh first?


----------



## IndoCarib

Indias northeast, a lush triangle ringed by China, Burma, and Bangladesh is dotted with picturesque tea estates and pineapple plantations. Wild elephants and one-horned rhinos roam ancient forested migration routes.

But this week, the state of Assam witnessed brutal mob violence, which virtually cut it off from the rest of India. According to police, at least 45 people have been killed, homes burnt, butchered bodies recovered, railway lines blocked in protest, and at least 150,000 people have fled their homes in fear.

*At its heart, Assams troubles are about corrupt politicians encouraging illegal immigration at the expense of locals.*
*
Since 1971, theres been a steady influx of immigrants from Bangladesh, says Rahul Pandita, associate editor of Open magazine whos covered Indias northeast extensively. And local politicians gave them Indian identity documents so they would vote for them. Theyve changed the entire demographics of the area and created a powder keg ready to explode.*

*QUIZ: How well do you know Asia? Take this quiz to find out.*

*It would be akin to state politicians in Texas inviting economic migrants from Mexico in exchange for votes, says Mr. Pandita, pitting migrants against their own citizens for jobs, education, and welfare benefits.*

*Its an open secret that the northeast is the main entry point for millions of illegal Bangladeshi migrants into India. From there, they travel into Indian towns and cities, providing a cheap, useful work force. But in places like Assam, they also change electoral politics.*
*
This weeks ethnic clashes involved one of Assams tribal communities  the Bodo people  against Bengali speaking Muslim migrants. The violence was initially sparked by the death of four Bodo men, but signifies a much wider conflict.*

*The borders are so porous, says Pandita. A Bangladeshi laborer can bribe his border guards and Indian border guards, come into India, earn a few dollars, and go back the way he came every day.*

By Wednesday evening, the debate over illegal immigration had exploded on Indian television with journalists challenging state and national politicians.

A correspondent for the Times Now channel reported that Bangladeshs foreign minister told him that the subject of illegal immigration had never been raised by India.

The government denies the charge.

Meanwhile, with local police unable to cope, Assam called in Indian Army forces who were given shoot on sight orders to quell the clashes. By Wednesday evening, armed forces had shot dead five people.

"Both sides are in fear, says Binod Ringania, a journalist in the state capital, Guwahati. They are scared that in the night, they might be attacked by the other side, so they are fleeing into towns and taking refuge in government offices and schools.

But according to Pandita, brute force is no answer to this problem thats been decades in the making.

Millions of people are entering your country and you are appeasing them to the extent that your own citizens feel threatened, he says. A man who is 70 sees all these outsiders taking over all farmland, shops. His son has no ration card, no job, so hes going to react. For short term electoral gain, politicians have created this problem.

India riots: Illegal immigration is behind deadly clashes in Assam - CSMonitor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> As far as I know Bihar belongs to India. Some the poster tried to say that Hindus are not part of it.
> 
> Why not you deport Mr. Singh to Bangladesh first?



They are Bihari Razakars from Bangladesh.


----------



## The_Showstopper

harpoon said:


> Bihari, Muslim, Hindu ..who cares? They are all Bangladeshis who should be deported back to BD.



This is what was missing. Many other Indian posts just targeted Bangladeshi muslims but not the whole lot of immigrants. Illegal immigrants are not welcome whether be it Hindu or muslim.


----------



## AnkurPandey

iajdani said:


> As far as I know Bihar belongs to India. Some the poster tried to say that Hindus are not part of it.
> 
> Why not you deport Mr. Singh to Bangladesh first?



I am a bihari myself ... but some of these a** holes choose to join Pakistan after independence. Then why the hell they want to return back now ... if given a chance i ll volunter to kill them from my own hands


----------



## Paan Singh

Jinx1 said:


> It is Pakistan's *geopolitical strength* which enhances our engagement with China, Russia, USA and other Western countries. What is your strength - provision of low waged workers for making goods for the Americans and the west. And when they don't order stuff from India, India's GDP slows and poverty increases. What else do you guys have - nothing else - period.
> 
> We are in the eye of the storm, American war in Afghanistan, their problems with Iran etc. When these are over, we will improve rather quickly, because like India, we don't have poverty stricken people whose strength is more that of the total strength of Europe.



messages are not allowed otherwise i would have told you ur strength 
you work for others or i say u fight for others .


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

So Bengalai-speaking Muslims can't be Indians? 

What great logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TopCat

*India govt rules out Bangladeshi hand in Assam violence*

New Delhi, 25 July: The Centre today directed the Assam government to nab the &#8220;ring leaders&#8221; involved in ethnic violence in the state but ruled out a Bangladeshi hand in the trouble which so far has claimed 40 lives.

Union home secretary RK Singh also said 2,000 central security personnel have been deputed to guard Guwahati-bound trains and railway tracks which were disrupted.

&#8220;We have asked the state government to book ring leaders of both sides so that violence can be checked immediately. No one involved in the violence will be spared,&#8221; Singh told reporters here.

Asked about claims that some people involved in the clash might have links with neighbouring Bangladesh, Singh ruled out the possibility of involvement of anyone from across the border.

&#8220;The international border is sealed. It is simply impossible for any organized group crossing over to India from across the border to carry out the attacks,&#8221; he said.

He said 1,000 paramilitary personnel and 1,000 Railway Protection Force personnel have been deputed to guard Assam-bound trains and tracks for smooth running of trains to the northeast.

Singh said 2,500 paramilitary personnel have reached Assam to assist the local administration while 2,300 more men will reach the state tonight. &#8220;Another 15 companies (1,500 personnel) are on their way,&#8221; he said.

India govt rules out Bangladeshi hand in Assam violence



AnkurPandey said:


> I am a bihari myself ... but some of these a** holes choose to join Pakistan after independence. Then why the hell they want to return back now ... if given a chance i ll volunter to kill them from my own hands



I have no clue brother. But seems they chose not to go back to Bihar for sure. Some went to West Bengal, Some to Pakistan and some to Assam and rest remained in BD. Sure a sorry state and I feel sorry for them.


----------



## karan21

kich these bastards out, why the **** we let them in


----------



## Paan Singh

why not indian govt rule out??
they self provided ration cards to those pole vaulters...why they will accept the cheap source of votes?


----------



## Luffy 500

Yeti said:


> How the hell is Assam Muslim majority? were u madrasa educated? *your country is going to be underwater by 2050 so not much to say to you*.



I guess you are mistaking BD for Fiji. BD is going to stay where it is along with newly
incorporated territories of NE by 2050. Mission greater BD will be successful , live with it.


----------



## Jinx1

Paan Singh said:


> messages are not allowed otherwise i would have told you ur strength
> you work for others or i say u fight for others .



Others come and seek our support, because they need our support. How we provide the support is our problem. If you are in Amritsar, Paan Singh Ji, go 2 miles out of Amritsar and then abuse me. Otherwise gunah milay ga


----------



## kalu_miah

Yeti said:


> There is no such thing as the Aryan invasion of India  the word means noble it comes from the root word Arya in Sanskrit.



Yes we all know about the Out of India theory, and Germans and Swedes migrated from India, and sun also set in the east.


----------



## Yeti

kalu_miah said:


> Yes we all know about the Out of India theory, and Germans and Swedes migrated from India, and sun also set in the east.




Your a total retard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Yeti said:


> There is no such thing as the Aryan invasion of India  the word means noble it comes from the root word Arya in Sanskrit.



Then how do you explain this?







The majority of Indians are the same skin colour as Africans, however the people in the most northern part of the subcontinent such as Kashmir and Punjab have light skin.

And the people in Bengal and NE India have light brown skin light Middle Easterners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Indian Gurkha said:


> Says the Bangladeshi who thinks NE India people love Bangladeshis. There are Gurkhas in India too. I for one am from Assam.



I am sure there are few, like many in Sikkim are Nepali I heard, but it is not Gurkha homeland.


----------



## Paan Singh

Jinx1 said:


> Others come and seek our support, because they need our support. How we provide the support is our problem. If you are in Amritsar, Paan Singh Ji, go 2 miles out of Amritsar and then abuse me. Otherwise gunah milay ga



condition is otherwise sir ...accept it or not...i dont care..
u know perfectly my words


----------



## IndoCarib

Chinese-Dragon said:


> So Bengalai-speaking Muslims can't be Indians?
> 
> What great logic.



Indian Bengali speaking Muslims wouldn't kill Bodos. Bodos are against immigrants from BD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

kalu_miah said:


> I am sure there are few, like many in Sikkim are Nepali I heard, but it is not Gurkha homeland.



What is your point here. Nepali is one of 22 official languages of India.


----------



## GR!FF!N

lol..Kalu Miah and his "Mainland India" theory...and Luffy's conspiracy theory..PDF didn't change a bit..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

Myth of The Aryan Invasion and the Harappan Civilization

The Harappan Civilization and Myth of Aryan "Invasion"



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Then how do you explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Indians are the same skin colour as Africans, however the people in the most northern part of the subcontinent such as Kashmir and Punjab have light skin.
> 
> And the people in Bengal and NE India have light brown skin light Middle Easterners.





Your another one  where did you guys go school? your teacher should be shot for teaching you.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Yeti said:


> Myth of The Aryan Invasion and the Harappan Civilization
> 
> The Harappan Civilization and Myth of Aryan "Invasion"
> 
> *Your* another one  where did you guys go school? your teacher should be shot for teaching you.



LOL, you are complaining about my teacher... but you can't tell the difference between "Your" and "You're". 

Anyway, if the Aryan invasion hadn't happened, those in the northern-most part of India would look like the rest of Indians. But they clearly don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Haplogroup L (Y-DNA) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Haplogroup L is associated with South Asia. It has also been found at low frequencies among populations of Central Asia, Southwest Asia, and Southern Europe along the coast of the Mediterranean Sea. It is a descendant haplogroup of haplogroup K, and is believed to have first appeared approximately 30,000 years ago


----------



## AnkurPandey

Jinx1 said:


> *Others come and seek our support, because they need our support*. How we provide the support is our problem. If you are in Amritsar, Paan Singh Ji, go 2 miles out of Amritsar and then abuse me. Otherwise gunah milay ga



People go to brothels ... bcoz they seek something and need someone's support there ... he he he ... this is the same kind of service you are providing to others and there is nothing to be proud of !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, you are complaining about my teacher... but you can't tell the difference between "Your" and "You're".
> 
> Anyway, if the Aryan invasion hadn't happened, those in the northern-most part of India would look like the rest of Indians. But they clearly don't.




There was no Aryan invasion it has been debunked!


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, you are complaining about my teacher... but you can't tell the difference between "Your" and "You're".
> 
> Anyway, if the Aryan invasion hadn't happened, those in the northern-most part of India would look like the rest of Indians. But they clearly don't.



Then kindly explain why a small region on the South West of the African Continent have a different skin color than the entire African continent. What invasion happened there?


----------



## kalu_miah

AnkurPandey said:


> SOme time back the bangladeshis claimed the same thing about rohingyas too ... now you completely disown them.



Who disowned Rohingya's? They are our kins and fellow Muslims. But their homeland is Arakan. Their genetics and language dialect close to our population in Chittagong. I heard them speaking in many video's, they sound like Chittagonian dialect of Bengali, but mixed with Rakhine language. They also look like many of them mixed with local Rakhines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LURKER

Chinese-Dragon said:


> So Bengalai-speaking Muslims can't be Indians?
> 
> What great logic.



Better to shut your mouth when you don't know about the matter and ground realities. 

Muslim population has increased exponentially over the last few decades which is not possible by any natural means but illegal migration. All thanks to CONgress's vote bank politics .


----------



## AnkurPandey

Abe yaroon ... hatao ye skin color ... kis cheene ke fere mein pad gaye tum log ... yahan kuch serious discussion chal raha hai. Ignore karo usko.


----------



## INDIC

Luffy 500 said:


> I guess you are mistakign BD for Fiji. BD is going to stay where it is along with newly
> incorporated territories of NE by 2050. Mission greater BD will be successful , live with it.



Many Islands of Bangladesh have already submerged in the sea. Whole nation will follow suit.



lonelyone said:


> As I recall Felani was trying to get INTO Bangladesh?



She was an illegal Bangladeshi lived in India illegally for many years.


----------



## kalu_miah

AnkurPandey said:


> Saale kalu miah ... u forgot to mention that this blog was written by someone called *Leilah Zeenat* ... Looks like a pole vaulter propoganda ... bhag yahan se saale



Trying your Indian deception again?







Does she look like a Bengali. Her full name Leilah Zeenat Hazarika, why drop her last name?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

LURKER said:


> Better to shut your mouth when you don't know about the matter and ground realities.



I will, if you guys shut your mouth regarding Chinese topics that you have no idea about.



LURKER said:


> Muslim population has increased exponentially over the last few decades which is not possible by any natural means but illegal migration. All thanks to CONgress's vote bank politics .



They are Indian Bengalai-speaking Muslims. Not that the NE Indians care though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yeti

Lecture delivered on 26 Feb. 2011 by Nicholas Kazanas at IIT, Madras


----------



## AnkurPandey

kalu_miah said:


> *Who disowned Rohingya's? They are our kins and fellow Muslims.* But their homeland is Arakan. Their genetics and language dialect close to our population in Chittagong. I heard them speaking in many video's, they sound like Chittagonian dialect of Bengali, but mixed with Rakhine language. They also look like many of them mixed with local Rakhines.



 bangladesh-asks-myanmar-take-back-500-000-rohingyas.

Then why dont u provide them shelter first ... apane pe aai to fat gai ?


----------



## INDIC

kalu_miah said:


> Trying your Indian deception again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she look like a Bengali. Her full name Leilah Zeenat Hazarika, why drop her last name?



Here come your lies, she is some Naga or Arunachal tribal girl(look at her dress and earrings, *a feather on her head*). Mostly not ethnic Assamese.

It seems some Jamati wrote this article, Bangladeshi are mastered in writing articles with fake names.


----------



## TopCat

AnkurPandey said:


> bangladesh-asks-myanmar-take-back-500-000-rohingyas.
> 
> Then why dont u provide them shelter first ... apane pe aai to fat gai ?



Why would we let Myanmar to cleanse our own kind in Myanmar? You think we will allow Assamese Bengalis to come to Bangladesh? NOPE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

Chinese-Dragon said:


> They are Indian Bengalai-speaking Muslims. Not that the NE Indians care though.



how can you be so sure???specially when most available source is claiming they are illegal dwellers???


----------



## AnkurPandey

kalu_miah said:


> Trying your Indian deception again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she look like a Bengali. Her full name Leilah Zeenat Hazarika, why drop her last name?



Posting a NE Indians photo besides her brain farting blog doesnt make her an Indian. Look at the real Leila Zeenat Hazarika photo in her blog link posted below. and she lives in mumabi. _Saale jis thali mein kahte hain unme ched karane ki purani adat hai inki._ 

SCM RTV 2010: Leilah Zeenat Hazarika


----------



## Abhishek_

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I will, if you guys shut your mouth regarding Chinese topics that you have no idea about.
> 
> They are Indian Bengalai-speaking Muslims. Not that the NE Indians care though.


no, please carry on with the asinine comments. they are an insight to your upbringing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## harpoon

Gigawatt said:


> Here come your lies, she is some tribal girl(look at her dress and earrings) not ethnic Assamese.
> 
> It seems some Jamati wrote this article,* Bangladeshi are mastered in writing articles with fake names*.



Sunitha Paul anyone?


----------



## idune

MOD, this is repeated attempt by indians to create thread related to indian internal affairs. Would you please move this to indian section. 

This thread can be merged with following thread on same topic on indian section:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...h-toll-rises-21-shoot-sight-order-issued.html

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LURKER

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I will, if you guys shut your mouth regarding Chinese topics that you have no idea about.
> 
> 
> 
> They are Indian Bengalai-speaking Muslims. Not that the NE Indians care though.



I bet you won't have much knowledge about what's going on in your country given the freedom media has in China 

China censors coverage of deadly Beijing floods - Yahoo! News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

Yeti said:


> Your a total retard



And you are genius? 

Here educate your self:

Indo-Aryan migration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Out of India theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Out of India theory (OIT, also called the Indian Urheimat Theory) is the proposition that the Indo-European language family originated in the Indian subcontinent and spread to the remainder of the Indo-European region through a series of migrations. A notable proponent was Friedrich Schlegel (1772&#8211;1829).
Originally proposed in the late 18th century in an attempt to explain connections between Sanskrit and European languages, *it was rapidly marginalized within academic linguistics,[1][2][3] particularly those who tend to favor the Kurgan model instead.*[4][5][6]
*Still, the Out of India theory today builds primarily on the idea that Aryans are indigenous to the Indian subcontinent[7][8] rather than on the archaeogenetic and other academic developments.* *The theory's recent revival in Hindu nationalist writing has made it the subject of a contentious debate in Indian politics.[3][9] These recent "OIT" scenarios posit that the Indus Valley Civilization was Indo-Aryan and uses mainly evidence from Sanskrit literature. The hypotheses have been espoused mainly by the radical nationalist sympathizer Koenraad Elst and Indian author Shrikant Talageri. These scenarios have also been defended by the archaeologist B.B. Lal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Luffy 500 said:


> Assam and tripura should have been rightfully given to PAK back in 1947 as they were majority muslim but hindus drove them out by massacring them indiscriminately. The congress fagots even took karimganj in shylet even after we won it via referendum that Hindus tried their best to rig. Now these shameless morons are killing their own bengali citizens and calling them "illegal bangladeshis" and at the same time claim to be suckular.What a bunch of winning hypocrites and barbarians these indians are.



Probably during partition in 1947 initially the plan was to cut Bangla following 1905 partition when Assam was in East Bangla. Later decision was changed and NE was adjoined to india. shunsi je suhrawardi re bottle khawawe kaaj ta shomadha korano hoise...tini abar bottle premi silen to  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

Gigawatt said:


> Here come your lies, she is some Naga or Arunachal tribal girl(look at her dress and earrings, *a feather on her head*). Mostly not ethnic Assamese.
> 
> It seems some Jamati wrote this article, Bangladeshi are mastered in writing articles with fake names.



Ye post is chudail SCM RTV 2010: Leilah Zeenat Hazarika ne likha hai bhai ... lagta hai kafi dinon se mila nahi isko to blog pe apana frustration nikal rahi thi ...


----------



## INDIC

Chinese-Dragon said:


> They are Indian Bengalai-speaking Muslims. Not that the NE Indians care though.



Bangladeshi can be identified by their accent, the one who are settling in these tribal areas are illegal immigrants from Bangladesh.


----------



## kalu_miah

Yeti said:


> There was no Aryan invasion it has been debunked!



Yes, but there was Aryan migration. Only people who believe in Out of India Theory (OIT), that White people originated in India, are the clueless and the Hindutva Hindu Nationalists who want to hide the fact that Brahmins and Kshatrya's are just another outsider like Muslim invaders. It is the Kalu (dark skinned) Dravidians and Dalit Adivasi's who are true sons of the soil of this region that have been here the longest. Everybody else are more recent migrants from somewhere else.

Just like Muslims created Ashraf class to avoid mixing with the locals too much, Aryan's created caste Hinduism to avoid mixing with the locals and pollute their genes.


----------



## The_Showstopper

AnkurPandey said:


> Posting a NE Indians photo besides her brain farting blog doesnt make her an Indian. Look at the real Leila Zeenat Hazarika photo in her blog link posted below. and she lives in mumabi. _Saale jis thali mein kahte hain unme ched karane ki purani adat hai inki._
> 
> SCM RTV 2010: Leilah Zeenat Hazarika




"Saale jis thali mein kahte hain unme ched karane ki purani adat hai INKI"

Yeh INKI me kise refer kar rahaa hai tu??? Tere hisaab se Arundhati Roy aur Teesta bhi inme shaamil hoge!


----------



## Luffy 500

Chinese-Dragon said:


> So Bengalai-speaking Muslims can't be Indians?
> 
> What great logic.



Not only indian bengali muslims brother. Any type of muslim in india can't be indian according to these "secular" Indians. Their hypocrisy knows no bounds. The bodos are bunch of hostile tribes used to start this riot to kills muslims nothing else. NE wants independence from Delhi's rule. The Bodos don't like mainland Indians either.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

karan21 said:


> kich these bastards out, why the **** we let them in



Because you have democracy in which corrupt politicians would do anything to take the throne for themselves, even if it means allowing millions of illegals into india for vote bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## INDIC

Luffy 500 said:


> Not only indian bengali muslims brother. Any type of muslim in india can't be indian according to these "secular" Indians. Their hypocrisy knows no bounds. The bodos are bunch of hostile tribes used to start this riot to kills muslims nothing else. NE wants independence from Delhi's rule. The Bodos don't like mainland Indians either.



Typical Jamati brainfart.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AnkurPandey

The_Showstopper said:


> "Saale jis thali mein kahte hain unme ched karane ki purani adat hai INKI"
> 
> Yeh INKI me kise refer kar rahaa hai tu??? Tere hisaab se Arundhati Roy aur Teesta bhi inme shaamil hoge!



Main bangladeshiyon ki baat kar raha hun bhai ... saale 10 million bhag ke aaye the jab pakistan inki mar raha tha ... aur aaj humhi ko aankh dikhate hain !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

idune said:


> MOD, this is repeated attempt by indians to create thread related to indian internal affairs. Would you please move this to indian section.
> 
> This thread can be merged with following thread on same topic on indian section:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...h-toll-rises-21-shoot-sight-order-issued.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Aren't you concerned about your ummah from _Greater Bengal_?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Luffy 500 said:


> *Not only indian bengali muslims brother. Any type of muslim in india can't be indian according to these "secular" Indians. Their hypocrisy knows no bounds. The bodos are bunch of hostile tribes used to start this riot to kills muslims nothing else. NE wants independence from Delhi's rule. The Bodos don't like mainland Indians either.*



That's what I thought.  Thanks for the confirmation.

If they really are Bangladeshis, then all India has to do is provide their *name*, so that the BD Government can verify if they really were born in Bangladesh.

But India can't do that. 

And we all know why.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## harpoon

The_Showstopper said:


> "Saale jis thali mein kahte hain unme ched karane ki purani adat hai INKI"
> 
> Yeh INKI me kise refer kar rahaa hai tu??? Tere hisaab se *Arundhati Roy aur Teesta* bhi inme shaamil hoge!



Glad you brought that up? Where are these 'sane' voices? Looking for cover bcs Assam is a Cong ruled state.


----------



## INDIC

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's what I thought.  Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> If they really are Bangladeshis, then all India has to do is provide their *name*, so that the BD Government can verify if they really were born in Bangladesh.
> 
> But India can't do that.
> 
> And we all know why.



You are here to troll and skipped my comment. Zootinali is a Bodo, you can ask him directly if you have any confusion but you will troll I suppose.


----------



## AnkurPandey

harpoon said:


> Glad you brought that up? Where are these 'sane' voices? Looking for cover bcs Assam is a Cong ruled state.



They would be busy preparing scripts for some media blogs or news papers about how the evil BODOS (5% of assam population) are dhaing kehar on these innocent lachar bangladeshis (somewhat 33% of total assam population now)


----------



## asad71

ares said:


> Since now we are firmly in realm of Bangladeshi "metal masturbators"
> 
> So tell me what will happen,* if we smoke dhaka with a thermonuclear device..who will come to your rescue..who will risk a nuclear war with us for ur sake?*



1.Mr masturbation specialist (wonder how it is with uncircumcised?), we will be pretty sure if Indian half-baked rockets are aimed at Dhaka, it will land somewhere else. From our Cox's Bazar coast we watch your rockets firing from Chandpuri and landing back on top of the firing pad routinely. The quality and strength of the few nukes you have is also quite doubtful. And by the time your bureaucratic and political leaders get their act together for an use, there would be enough time for one to land on your heads from the west or north, or both. We are not exactly friendless. And some people are impatient to sort out the huge and hollow bully called India. 

2. And worry not, once we see a nuclear danger truly exists we will acquire some for ourselves. Not too difficult these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

asad71 said:


> 1.Mr masturbation specialist (wonder how it is with uncircumcised?), we will be pretty sure if Indian half-baked rockets are aimed at Dhaka, it will land somewhere else. From our Cox's Bazar coast we watch your rockets firing from Chandpuri and landing back on top of the firing pad routinely. The quality and strength of the few nukes you have is also quite doubtful. And by the time your bureaucratic and political leaders get their act together for an use, there would be enough time for one to land on your heads from the west or north, or both. We are not exactly friendless. And some people are impatient to sort out the huge and hollow bully called India.
> 
> 2. And worry not, once we see a nuclear danger truly exists we will acquire some for ourselves. Not too difficult these days.



Do you want to say you will jump with a glider from Chittagong hills and hold the rocket being fired from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

harpoon said:


> Glad you brought that up? Where are these 'sane' voices? Looking for cover bcs Assam is a Cong ruled state.




Its too early to come to a conclusion whether Cong govt is guilty or not


----------



## AnkurPandey

asad71 said:


> 1.Mr masturbation specialist (wonder how it is with uncircumcised?), we will be pretty sure if Indian half-baked rockets are aimed at Dhaka, it will land somewhere else. From our Cox's Bazar coast we watch your rockets firing from Chandpuri and landing back on top of the firing pad routinely. The quality and strength of the few nukes you have is also quite doubtful. And by the time your bureaucratic and political leaders get their act together for an use, there would be enough time for one to land on your heads from the west or north, or both. We are not exactly friendless. And some people are impatient to sort out the huge and hollow bully called India.
> 
> 2. *And worry not, once we see a nuclear danger truly exists we will acquire some for ourselves. Not too difficult these days.*



Go first get a decent plane for your airforce and then come back here and bark about acquiring nukes ... and plz for god sake replace these these junks first


----------



## jbond197

India should seriously clean this Bangladeshi mess spread in the bodoland and other part of India .. These illegal 2 bit thieves have now started attacking the people of land. Indian govt should throw this trash back from where it originated..

Myanmar is doing it as well coz they are fed up with these bozos..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

The_Showstopper said:


> Its too early to come to a conclusion whether Cong govt is guilty or not



Cong Govt is never guilty


----------



## The_Showstopper

AnkurPandey said:


> They would be busy preparing scripts for some media blogs or news papers about how the evil BODOS (5% of assam population) are dhaing kehar on these innocent lachar bangladeshis (somewhat 33% of total assam population now)



So what do you think that 30% are all Bangladeshi migrants. Dude Islam has been existent there since 16th century... Labeling everyone as Bangladeshi is pure fallacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


>



Hey, both are cool


----------



## kalu_miah

AnkurPandey said:


> Posting a NE Indians photo besides her brain farting blog doesnt make her an Indian. Look at the real Leila Zeenat Hazarika photo in her blog link posted below. and she lives in mumabi. _Saale jis thali mein kahte hain unme ched karane ki purani adat hai inki._
> 
> SCM RTV 2010: Leilah Zeenat Hazarika



Ok, you got me there, I thought it was the author's photo, but it apparently is the picture of a random tribal girl. Here is her picture from her blog profile:





The blog you posted shows her real picture. There is more here:

Like the Song (Leilah_zeenat) on Twitter
Like the song
Blogger: User Profile: Like the song

This is what the article says at end section:



> NB : This is post by *Leilah Zeenat Hazarika from North East India, living in Mumbai*. Her twitter account is : Like the Song (Leilah_zeenat) on Twitter. We encourage you to follow her to get updates about North East India.



The original post is found in her Facebook Notes here:
Facebook

This girl is no Jamati, is she a Muslim Ahom from Assam? I have no idea, someone from Assam may be able to tell.


----------



## Luffy 500

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's what I thought.  Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> If they really are Bangladeshis, then all India has to do is provide their *name*, so that the BD Government can verify if they really were born in Bangladesh.
> 
> But India can't do that.
> 
> And we all know why.



Assam has some minor linguistic similarity with our shylet division and also it was part of bengal
presidency during the british raj. SO begalis are living there since ages. They also have relatives in BD. Assam was severed from the presidency in 1874 and demographic shift took place to turn bengalis there as a minority so that it couldn't be claimed by a future muslim majority State
like PAK or E.bengal. These are indian bengalis that are being killed and here indians are
rejoicing their murder just because they are muslims. On top of that they are labelling them as
illegal migrants. What can you call these kind of moral less people who call themsleves secular.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The_Showstopper

harpoon said:


> Cong Govt is never guilty



As you say


----------



## Icewolf

Look how Indians are acting like animals... Don't cry when the same Bangladeshis wish upon your death too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

jbond197 said:


> India should seriously clean this Bangladeshi mess spread in the bodoland and other part of India .. These illegal 2 bit thieves have not started attacking the people of land. Indian govt should throw this trash back from where it originated..
> 
> Myanmar is doing it as well coz they are fed up with these bozos..


What you want to imply here ?????Do a spain???????Plz elaborate.


----------



## AnkurPandey

The_Showstopper said:


> So what do you think that 30% are all Bangladeshi migrants. Dude Islam has been existent there since 16th century... Labeling everyone as Bangladeshi is pure fallacy.



Dude seriously its you who has to clean the mist on your mind first ... by which sentence of mine did u get that i was referring to indian Assamese muslims as Bangladeshis ? Its only the birth of your suspecting mind that you pointed this **** of yours own on me.



kalu_miah said:


> Ok, you got me there, I thought it was the author's photo, but it apparently is the picture of a random tribal girl.
> 
> The blog you posted shows her real picture. There is more here:
> 
> Like the Song (Leilah_zeenat) on Twitter
> Like the song
> Blogger: User Profile: Like the song
> 
> This is what the article says at end section:
> d
> NB : This is post by Leilah Zeenat Hazarika from North East India, living in Mumbai. Her twitter account is : Like the Song (Leilah_zeenat) on Twitter. We encourage you to follow her to get updates about North East India.
> 
> The original post is found in her Facebook Notes here:
> Facebook
> 
> This girl is no Jamati, is she a Muslim Ahom from Assam? I have no idea, someone from Assam may be able to tell.



And after all the lies of yours in previous posts ...still you want me to believe you. Go to hell or whatever you call your country.
Tomorrow if she keeps her name as Leilah Zeenat Bond ... doesnt land her offer to be cast as the next James Bond. he he he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

AnkurPandey said:


> bangladesh-asks-myanmar-take-back-500-000-rohingyas.
> 
> Then why dont u provide them shelter first ... apane pe aai to fat gai ?



Read this post and thread, Bangladeshi people want to give them temporary shelter, but Indian agent RAWami Hasina is working against people's wish, because like her Indian master, this idiot thinks they are Jamati and will increase Jamat/BNP votebank:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...slims-killed-burma-police-10.html#post3227608


----------



## Paan Singh

@ Bd's

Show ur talent in london olympics 


Why BD never won medal in olympics??

all pole vaulters are present at the indo bangla border 

Note the sarcasm n take care of my frustration


----------



## Desert Fox

Are there any amateur videos of these riots?


My intention for posting these videos is strictly unpolitical and has no religious affiliation, hack i no nothing of indian politics, i'm just posting these videos. They were among the first few latest videos on the incident.

BJP Press: Assam Communal Riots: Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman: 24.07.2012 - YouTube

Assam riots toll rises to 32, indefinite curfew in Kokrajhar


----------



## The_Showstopper

AnkurPandey said:


> Dude seriously its you who has to clean the mist on your mind first ... by which sentence of mine did u get that i was referring to indian Assamese muslims as Bangladeshis ? Its only the birth of your suspecting mind that you pointed this **** of your own on me.



How about this sentence of yours... 

"innocent lachar bangladeshis (somewhat 33% of total assam population now)"

And you and me very well know that present muslim population in Assam is somewhere around 30%.


----------



## harpoon

Icewolf said:


> Look how Indians are acting like animals... *Don't cry when the same Bangladeshis wish upon your death too*.



Indians have much better things to do than migrate to BD.


----------



## Luffy 500

PlanetSoldier said:


> Probably during partition in 1947 initially the plan was to cut Bangla following 1905 partition when Assam was in East Bangla. Later decision was changed and NE was adjoined to india. shunsi je suhrawardi re bottle khawawe kaaj ta shomadha korano hoise...tini abar bottle premi silen to  .



Assam was already separated from Bengal in 1874. They had plans about these years and decades
ahead of muslims. At the time of partition 52% of tripura were muslims but they took it as well.
Not to forget about orisaa and bihar. They even tried to take shylet by rigging the votes of the
referendum , it only by Allah(swt) grace that we got the territory but even then they took 
Karimganj. Imagine what would status of us shyletis had been if they managed to take shylet.Bikhari hoie thaka lagto hoikane. We don't have our historic lands that we had in 1757 under nawab shirajudhoulla.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AnkurPandey

kalu_miah said:


> Read this post and thread, Bangladeshi people want to give them temporary shelter, but *Indian agent RAWami Hasina* is working against people's wish, because like her Indian master, this idiot thinks they are Jamati and will increase Jamat/BNP votebank:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...slims-killed-burma-police-10.html#post3227608



wow ... i am just coming to learn about the BDs thinking mentality ... how they label everything bad of theirs as Indian hand. Really thru this logic ... the freedom of BD and birth of their nation was the biggest blunder in the history as there also was an Indian hand involved.


----------



## kalu_miah

AnkurPandey said:


> Dude seriously its you who has to clean the mist on your mind first ... by which sentence of mine did u get that i was referring to indian Assamese muslims as Bangladeshis ? Its only the birth of your suspecting mind that you pointed this **** of yours own on me.
> 
> And after all the lies of yours in previous posts ...still you want me to believe you. Go to hell or whatever you call your country.
> Tomorrow if she keeps her name as Leilah Zeenat Bond ... doesnt land her offer to be cast as the next James Bond. he he he



What lies? It is your Indian website that posted that picture, not me. You still do not believe she is from North East states of India and she is some Jamati?



AnkurPandey said:


> wow ... i am just coming to learn about the BDs thinking mentality ... how they label everything bad of theirs as Indian hand. Really thru this logic ... the freedom of BD and birth of their nation was the biggest blunder in the history as there also was an Indian hand involved.



You got that right, India should not have meddled since 1947, it was, is and will continue to be your biggest mistake. So tell your govt. intelligent agencies to take their hands off. As long as Indian hands exist in Bangladesh, your country, people and govt. will remain our biggest enemy.


----------



## Logical Indian

Luffy 500 said:


> Assam was already separated from Bengal in 1874. They had plans about these years and decades
> ahead of muslims. At the time of partition 52% of tripura were muslims but they took it as well.
> Not to forget about *orisaa *and *bihar*. They even tried to take shylet by rigging the votes of the
> referendum , it only by Allah(swt) grace that we got the territory but even then they took
> Karimganj. Imagine what would status of us shyletis had been if they managed to take shylet.Bikhari hoie thaka lagto hoikane. We don't have our historic lands that we had in 1757 under nawab shirajudhoulla.



Woo slow down Kid , My state and My mothers State in Bangladesh , what are you smoking today , must be pretty good stuff , that's why you came up with these nasty assumptions.


----------



## asad71

*It is becoming increasingly suspicious that Indian Intel incited this for some ill motive against BD. Otherwise such riots don't just occur, and go on and on. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AnkurPandey

The_Showstopper said:


> How about this sentence of yours...
> 
> "innocent lachar *bangladeshis* (somewhat 33% of total assam population now)"
> 
> And you and me very well know that present muslim population in Assam is somewhere around 30%.



I dont know and i agree that i might be wrong with that data ... but you clearly missed the bolded part above. bangladeshis. Indian muslims are INDIANs whether they are ahoms or not. And you really thought that i would even remotely insult Indians by calling them bangladeshis.

Just accept now that it was the brain child of your own suspecting mind. now don't let me elaborate that.



kalu_miah said:


> What lies? It is your Indian website that posted that picture, not me. You still do not believe she is from North East states of India and she is some Jamati?
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right, India should not have meddled since 1947, it was, is and will continue to be your biggest mistake. So tell your govt. intelligent agencies to take their hands off. *As long as Indian hands exist in Bangladesh, your country, people and govt. will remain our biggest enemy.*



Who cares


----------



## Desert Fox

If we are to look at this from a strategic perspective (indo-Pak and Sino-india rivalry), i think its safe to conclude that this situation (B'deshis taking over North Eastern india) is a good thing for Pakistan, China, and B'desh, while its a not so good thing for india.

No hard feelings to our indian friends, its just business, nothing personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

harpoon said:


> Indians have much better things to do than migrate to BD.


 
What ever- just remember that expect same treatment from Bangladeshi whenever any Indian dies.


----------



## kalu_miah

AnkurPandey said:


> Who cares



You may not, but your intelligence agencies sure do, and that is why they interfere and spend their time and resources to create a fake friendly nation, the result is you get the opposite, because of your meddling. The world is too small now, you cannot hide your dirty little secrets from the world any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Desert Fox said:


> If we are to look at this from a strategic perspective (indo-Pak and Sino-india rivalry), i think its safe to conclude that this situation *(B'deshis taking over North Eastern india)* is a good thing for Pakistan, China, and B'desh, while its a not so good thing for india.
> 
> No hard feelings to our indian friends, its just business, nothing personal.



The only thing that prevents a Rohingaya type killings of Bangladeshis in NE in India is IA, otherwise the NE tribals armed to the teeth will have a field day eliminating this problem. Even now its flag march by IA that eventually put an end to the killings. So before the Bangladeshis take over NE, they have to face the wrath of the tribals. Personally I would have turned a blind eye to activities of Bodos and other tribals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Icewolf said:


> What ever- just remember that expect same treatment from Bangladeshi whenever any Indian dies.



Dont sooth Bd's...we know how u treated them in 71 or before


----------



## harpoon

kalu_miah said:


> *You may not, but your intelligence agencies sure do, and that is why they interfere and spend their time and resources to create a fake friendly nation,* the result is you get the opposite, because of your meddling. The world is too small now, you cannot hide your dirty little secrets from the world any more.



We have a India friendly Govt in place in Dhaka now. If Khaleda aunty comes tomorrow, we will also buy her off.

As for the bolded part its their job.


----------



## Desert Fox

harpoon said:


> The only thing that prevents a Rohingaya type killings of Bangladeshis in NE in India is IA, otherwise the NE tribals armed to the teeth will have a field day eliminating this problem. Even now its flag march by IA that eventually put an end to the killings. So before the Bangladeshis take over NE, they have to face the wrath of the tribals. *Personally I would have turned a blind eye to activities of Bodos and other tribals*.



Be careful my friend, such a thing would tarnish the reputation of the World's Biggest Democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Paan Singh said:


> Dont sooth Bd's...we know how u treated them in 71 or before


 
None of my ancestors were involved in that war... Besides Pakistan has apoligized like 1000 times for that, while Indians killing Bangladeshis still Indian govt hasn't apologized


----------



## harpoon

Icewolf said:


> What ever- just remember that expect same treatment from Bangladeshi whenever any Indian dies.



There is no Indian illegal immigration to BD..so your hypothetical situation is a fail.


----------



## AnkurPandey

Desert Fox said:


> If we are to look at this from a strategic perspective (indo-Pak and Sino-india rivalry), i think its safe to conclude that this situation (B'deshis taking over North Eastern india) is a good thing for Pakistan, China, and B'desh, while its a not so good thing for india.
> 
> No hard feelings to our indian friends, its just business, nothing personal.


 
Yaar these BDs are nothing but self-hyped and self-over-rated idiots. No one in India cares about them. Its all about our belief in tolerance and secularism ... otherwise we would have finished their story long ago from Assam. 

Ok now coming to you ... so hows the freedom movement in Balochistan gng on ? Have n't heard about the SIndhudesh freedom fighters for long .... how they are doing?. Americans must be doing their usual job ... kicking your *** thru drones in the tribal belts ... how many killed in the secretarial violence in Karachi today ... how many died yesterday ... wasnt able to keep in touch with whats happening in pakistan for long ... thus asking ?


----------



## Desert Fox

Also, just remember, that in every misery there is always that someone or something that is actually benefiting, in the case of india its certain political factions as well as B'deshis and india's traditional rivals.


----------



## harpoon

Icewolf said:


> None of my ancestors were involved in that war... Besides Pakistan has apoligized like 1000 times for that, while Indians killing Bangladeshis still Indian govt hasn't apologized



International border is not some one's ancestoral property. You will be shot for violating it and seeing the mess that these pole vaulters create its better BSF kill them at border itself.


----------



## Icewolf

AnkurPandey said:


> Ok now coming to you ... so hows the freedom movement in Balochistan gng on ? Have n't heard about the SIndhudesh freedom fighters for long .... how they are doing?. Americans must be doing their usual job ... kicking your *** thru drones in the tribal belts ... how many killed in the secretarial violence in Karachi today ... how many died yesterday ... wasnt able to keep in touch with whats happening in pakistan for long ... thus asking ?


 
Ya, mate haven't heard of India's north east maoist movement in a while... But Ive seen the Khalistani independence movement.. Havent heard Pakistani flag hoisting in sri nagar for a while... how many kids died in mumbai in slums everyday? 5000-6000? how many women get raped in new delhi everyday?? 2500??


----------



## Desert Fox

AnkurPandey said:


> Yaar these BDs are nothing but self-hyped and self-over-rated idiots. No one in India cares about them. Its all about our belief in tolerance and secularism ... otherwise we would have finished their story long ago from Assam.
> 
> Ok now coming to you ... so hows the freedom movement in Balochistan gng on ? Have n't heard about the SIndhudesh freedom fighters for long .... how they are doing?. Americans must be doing their usual job ... kicking your *** thru drones in the tribal belts ... how many killed in the secretarial violence in Karachi today ... how many died yesterday ... wasnt able to keep in touch with whats happening in pakistan for long ... thus asking ?



Lol, what has this got to do with the thread??? BTW, i'm also not keeping in touch with Pakistan's internal situation, though i'm sure with a sensible and patriotic leadership the situation in Pakistan might improve.

But lets reserve that topic for another thread shall we??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Icewolf said:


> None of my ancestors were involved in that war... Besides Pakistan has apoligized like 1000 times for that, while Indians killing Bangladeshis still Indian govt hasn't apologized



apologize for wat? They have destroyed peace n demography of north east by flooding their own citizens.They used to shelter millitants and u say we shud apologize to them? 

hang those illegal so that lesson can be taught,well mistake si of our politicians too...they invite dem for votes


----------



## TopCat

harpoon said:


> The only thing that prevents a Rohingaya type killings of Bangladeshis in NE in India is IA, otherwise the NE tribals armed to the teeth will have a field day eliminating this problem. Even now its flag march by IA that eventually put an end to the killings*. So before the Bangladeshis take over NE, they have to face the wrath of the tribals. Personally I would have turned a blind eye to activities of Bodos and other tribals*.



Bengalis will skin the Bodo/Assames alive if they want to and I believe there is still a lot of sane Bengalis there who are trying to contain the situation. You are under estimating Bengalis my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

kalu_miah said:


> You may not, but your intelligence agencies sure do, and that is why they interfere and spend their time and resources to create a fake friendly nation, the result is you get the opposite, because of your meddling. The world is too small now, you cannot hide your dirty little secrets from the world any more.



Ha ha ha ... our intelligence agencies have other productive works to do ... than to think about BD. trust me. these all BS theories are brain child of your own insecurities.


----------



## Icewolf

harpoon said:


> There is no Indian illegal immigration to BD..so your hypothetical situation is a fail.


 
Are you stupid or are you acting stupid? I'm not talking about Indians migrating to BD, I'm talking of Indians dying anywhere.Expect same treatment


----------



## kalu_miah

harpoon said:


> We have a India friendly Govt in place in Dhaka now. If Khaleda aunty comes tomorrow, we will also buy her off.
> 
> As for the bolded part its their job.



Your RAW killed her husband, so it will be kind of hard to buy her. Or do you think she does not know who did what? Only sure way would be to remove her, but someone else will take her place. 

And also we will arrange people with more money to buy politicians to anti-India side. Or do you doubt that there are no one other than India who will spend more resource in Bangladesh to buy politicians and influence?

Your intelligence agents have the wrong Chanakya strategy, if their objective is to create a friendly nation, then they are failing miserably. If their job is to create a hostile enemy nation right inside your soft under belly, sitting between you and your North East states, then they have already won their medals for a job well done.


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> Bengalis will skin the Bodo/Assames alive if they want to and I believe there is still a lot of sane Bengalis there who are trying to contain the situation. You are under estimating Bengalis my friend.



Use the proper word Bangladeshi illegal immigrants.


----------



## Icewolf

Paan Singh said:


> apologize for wat? They have destroyed peace n demography of north east by flooding their own citizens.They used to shelter millitants and u say we shud apologize to them?
> 
> hang those illegal so that lesson can be taught,well mistake si of our politicians too...they invite dem for votes


 
lol @ indian conspiracy theories


----------



## TopCat

Icewolf said:


> Are you stupid or are you acting stupid? I'm not talking about Indians migrating to BD, I'm talking of Indians dying anywhere.Expect same treatment



Bangladesh is the 4th largest destination of expatriate Indians. Apart from that we house more than 1/2 a million illegal Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> Bengalis will skin the Bodo/Assames alive if they want to and I believe there is still a lot of sane Bengalis there who are trying to contain the situation. You are under estimating Bengalis my friend.



Blah Blah...The ones being made to flee in the recent violence are Bangladeshis. You are just over estimating your importance. The tribals of NE are one of the most vicious in the whole world and you are talking about skinning them..What a joke.


----------



## Desert Fox

Paan Singh said:


> Dont sooth Bd's...we know how u treated them in 71 or before



71 is long gone my indian friend, indeed we committed atrocities which is regrettable, however the wounds of daily shootings which result in BSF killing B'deshis on border, are refreshed every now and then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deep Dutta

Fake friendly huh!!! You have got a big mouth for a nation whose entire existence depends on 6 gates in Farakka Barrage. I find your so called B'Deshi threat to be too naive. Chacha age kheye bach pore loker pode kathi dibi.


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> Use the proper word Bangladeshi illegal immigrants.



Bangladeshi will not even go there to piss. so keep your conspiracy theory to yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> Bangladesh is the 4th largest destination of expatriate Indians. Apart from that we house more than *1/2 a million illegal Indians*.



Brain fart.


----------



## Paan Singh

Icewolf said:


> lol @ indian conspiracy theories



keep lolling 
Bd's here are thousand times worst than afgans in paksitan  

now got it???


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> Bangladesh is the 4th largest destination of expatriate Indians. Apart from that we house more than 1/2 a million illegal Indians.



very funny. Who are those illegal Indian.


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> Bangladeshi will not even go there to piss. so keep your conspiracy theory to yourself.



Then who are the ones pole vaulting to India.


----------



## AnkurPandey

iajdani said:


> Bengalis will skin the Bodo/Assames alive if they want to and I believe there is still a lot of sane Bengalis there who are trying to contain the situation. *You are under estimating Bengalis my friend*.



No No actually we are really really afraid of this 5 footia vitamin deficient mighty race....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Desert Fox said:


> 71 is long gone my indian friend, indeed we committed atrocities which is regrettable, however the wounds of daily shootings which result in BSF killing B'deshis on border, are refreshed every now and then.



if ur house is flooded by unknown persons who are spreading filtthh in ur house and changing its environment,beating n looting ur family members..wat will u do?


----------



## TopCat

harpoon said:


> Blah Blah...The ones being made to flee in the recent violence are Bangladeshis. You are just over estimating your importance. The tribals of NE are one of the most vicious in the whole world and you are talking about skinning them..What a joke.



Its the Bengalis who brought whole NE to standstill. There is no Bangladeshis there.

Ask any NE guy and why are they scared? I am talking because I know the fact. Bengalis will win any battle trust me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Icewolf said:


> Are you stupid or are you acting stupid? I'm not talking about Indians migrating to BD,* I'm talking of Indians dying anywhere.*Expect same treatment



Why should we expect any sympathy from BDs for Indians dying anywhere.


----------



## kalu_miah

AnkurPandey said:


> Ha ha ha ... our intelligence agencies have other productive works to do ... than to think about BD. trust me. these all BS theories are brain child of your own insecurities.



You are living in a world of make believe, please read this thread and educate yourself:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...bureau-ib-r-aw-east-pakistan-1963-1971-a.html


----------



## TopCat

harpoon said:


> Then who are the ones pole vaulting to India.



Cow lifter.


----------



## Icewolf

Paan Singh said:


> keep lolling
> Bd's here are thousand times worst than afgans in paksitan
> 
> now got it???


 
I'm sure they aren't...


----------



## AnkurPandey

iajdani said:


> Bangladeshi will not even go there to piss. so keep your conspiracy theory to yourself.



Hey my gatekeeper is a bangladeshi ...


----------



## TopCat

AnkurPandey said:


> No No actually we are really really afraid of this 5 footia vitamin deficient mighty race....



Then you are ignorant.. these people will not even piss in India.


----------



## Icewolf

harpoon said:


> Why should we expect any sympathy from BDs for Indians dying anywhere.


 
Because they are humans... Go to BD defence you will not see anyone boosting their ego about indian deaths


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> Its the Bengalis who brought whole NE to standstill. There is no Bangladeshis there.
> 
> Ask any NE guy and why are they scared? I am talking because I know the fact. *Bengalis will win any battle trust me*.



First of all use the correct term..Bangladeshis.There are a lot of Bengali members here who will take offence.

NE is working just fine. Some Bangladeshis stopped trains..but now partially resumed as for the bolded part we all saw how PA was killing you by the bushels during 1971 without any problem. So spare us the brain fart.


----------



## TopCat

kalu_miah said:


> You are living in a world of make believe, please read this thread and educate yourself:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...bureau-ib-r-aw-east-pakistan-1963-1971-a.html



Fck this man. This thread is about NE India and their attempt to ethnic cleansing and nothing to do with BD. Dont derail the thread man.


----------



## Paan Singh

Icewolf said:


> I'm sure they aren't...



then ur rulers would have been treating dem well as compare to afgans 
take dem n listen the music


----------



## harpoon

Icewolf said:


> Because they are humans... Go to BD defence you will not see anyone boosting their ego about indian deaths



Why should I go there? Here I saw many examples of BDs gloating over the deaths of our BSF jawans and threatening more. So expect no mercy in return.


----------



## Deep Dutta

iajdani said:


> Bangladeshi will not even go there to piss. so keep your conspiracy theory to yourself.


Yea you should not. You should feel proud that you have a heaven to piss on to. Its called B'Desh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> *Bangladeshi will not even go there to piss*. so keep your conspiracy theory to yourself.



They are even found in southern states of Kerala & TN. Who are you trying to deceive.


----------



## kalu_miah

harpoon said:


> First of all use the correct term..Bangladeshis.There are a lot of Bengali members here who will take offence.
> 
> NE is working just fine. Some Bangladeshis stopped trains..but now partially resumed as for the bolded part we all saw how PA was killing you by the bushels during 1971 without any problem. So spare us the brain fart.



So all Bengali Muslims in India are now called Bangladeshis? So that is where the 30 or 50 million illegal Bangladeshi myth comes from.


----------



## harpoon

Icewolf said:


> I'm sure they aren't...



Actually I have great respect for Afghans and none for this illegal BDs.


----------



## Soumya_india

iajdani said:


> Its the Bengalis who brought whole NE to standstill. There is no Bangladeshis there.
> 
> Ask any NE guy and why are they scared? I am talking because I know the fact. Bengalis will win any battle trust me.



Nah!! i am a bengali as well as i live in district jalpaiguri which is in the Chickens Neck corridore and which is in NE india..so i know the tribes very well..they r very dangerous and i can assure u man that a tribes can beat any bengali at anyday..


----------



## AnkurPandey

All Indian members here .... dont you think that how much down we have to bring our standards when we have to discuss something with these lowlife BDs. Hatao yaaron ... sometimes i feel that the biggest blunder in history on India was to save these guys and help them to gain independence. Inki mentality hai aisi hai ... ye nahi sudharenge.


----------



## harpoon

kalu_miah said:


> So all Bengali Muslims in India are now called Bangladeshis? So that is where the 30 or 50 million illegal Bangladeshi myth comes from.



A background should be conducted for every Bengali Muslim about their point of origin.


----------



## kalu_miah

harpoon said:


> They are even found in southern states of Kerala & TN. Who are you trying to deceive.



They are migrants from Indian states like West Bengal, who knows? Your citizens, you figure out where they are from. Don't point finger at us.


----------



## TopCat

harpoon said:


> They are even found in southern states of Kerala & TN. Who are you trying to deceive.



You are dilusional as you already made 33% of the population of a state as Bangladeshi. I am not surprised seeing some different looking people (Muslim) be branded as Bangladeshi.



harpoon said:


> A background should be conducted for every Bengali Muslim about their point of origin.



Its your country its your people. You do background or shove in their back is purely your business.


----------



## Deep Dutta

iajdani said:


> Its the Bengalis who brought whole NE to standstill. There is no Bangladeshis there.
> 
> Ask any NE guy and why are they scared? I am talking because I know the fact. Bengalis will win any battle trust me.


Don't play the Bengali Card man. It has got nothing to do with being Bengali. Its illegal stinky B'Deshis from other side of the border. I want to see Bodos kicking each and every B'Deshis **** out of Assam. FYI I am a bengali too. It would be a pleasure to see your people getting kicked out of Indian territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

AnkurPandey said:


> All Indian members here .... dont you think that how much down we have to bring our standards when we have to discuss something with these lowlife BDs. Hatao yaaron ... sometimes i feel that the biggest blunder in history on India was to save these guys and help them to gain independence. Inki mentality hai aisi hai ... ye nahi sudharenge.



Who asked your help, Mujib family and his traitor league? They betrayed our whole nation and Hasina still doing it following Indian orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> I am talking because I know the fact. *Bangladeshis* will win any battle trust me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> You are dilusional as you already made 33% of the population of a state as Bangladeshi. I am not surprised seeing some different looking people (Muslim) be branded as Bangladeshi.
> .



A lot of Bengalis were arrested in Kerala for various crimes and later they confessed that they are Bangladeshis and not Indian Bengalis.


----------



## AnkurPandey

kalu_miah said:


> Who asked your help, Mujib family and his traitor league? They betrayed our whole nation and Hasina still doing it following Indian orders.



Dekha bhaiyon .... bola tha na ... jaao yaar apane apane ghar sone chalo .... inka kuch nahi ho sakta.


----------



## kalu_miah

harpoon said:


> A background should be conducted for every Bengali Muslim about their point of origin.



Push your govt. to do it and give our govt. the evidence, instead of spreading BS rumors started by Hindutva nationalist Islamophobes.


----------



## TopCat

Soumya_india said:


> Nah!! i am a bengali as well as i live in district jalpaiguri which is in the Chickens Neck corridore and which is in NE india..so i know the tribes very well..they r very dangerous and i can assure u man that a tribes can beat any bengali at anyday..



We dont allow our people to carry guns. Guns are very much restricted in Bangladesh. There is a reason for it. If allowed 10 people can bring hell upon those so called tribes trust me.



Deep Dutta said:


> Don't play the Bengali Card man. It has got nothing to do with being Bengali. Its illegal stinky B'Deshis from other side of the border. I want to see Bodos kicking each and every B'Deshis **** out of Assam. FYI I am a bengali too. It would be a pleasure to see your people getting kicked out of Indian territory.



Dont try to be Bangladeshi. Stay as Bengali and why should we care about Indian Bengali. There is no Bangladeshi in India.


----------



## harpoon

kalu_miah said:


> Push your govt. to do it and then tell our govt. the result, instead of spreading BS rumors started by Hindutva nationalist Islamophobes.



May be people like me from South India may need it, but Bodos/Assamese/ Tribals in NE have first hand experience about the immigration problem. So I would rather support what they are doing.


----------



## AnkurPandey

@Indians : Yaar kuch to socho ... yahi din dekhana baki rah gaya tha ab .... ki hum in tukch insaanon se bahas karein ... LOL  Band karo ye thread ab ... Mods ???


----------



## TopCat

harpoon said:


> A lot of Bengalis were arrested in Kerala for various crimes and later they confessed that they are Bangladeshis and not Indian Bengalis.



When they are brought to us they confess themselves as Indian. Something weird.


----------



## Desert Fox

Paan Singh said:


> if ur house is flooded by unknown persons who are spreading filtthh in ur house and changing its environment,beating n looting ur family members..wat will u do?



Well, that's a hard one to answer, especially if one is taking into account india, the worlds biggest democracy. Which is one of the reasons why i'm in favor of Nationalists Governments. Personally i would want to avoid such a situation where the lives of millions are in danger due to mass immigration, as is now the case with india.

But from the perspective of india's rival this would be a good thing that india is being taken over from the inside out, from a Nationalist POV i do kinda feel sad for both the Bangalis and indians who have found themselves in this situation, who's only solution now is to either give up the land and cede it to Bangladesh (on the part of indians) or remove all Bangali immigrants by force, which will be a ugly situation.


----------



## Deep Dutta

AnkurPandey said:


> All Indian members here .... dont you think that how much down we have to bring our standards when we have to discuss something with these lowlife BDs. Hatao yaaron ... sometimes i feel that the biggest blunder in history on India was to save these guys and help them to gain independence. Inki mentality hai aisi hai ... ye nahi sudharenge.


Yea man thats why it's our duty to make them understand where they belong - "6 feet under". I think we should do it with pleasure. This is the best time. Auqat dikhao do salo ko.


----------



## AnkurPandey

Indians ... please ... we are slowly going to their level. Plz stop replying them and let them bark alone. Jab thak jayenge to khud bhag jayenge.


----------



## Luffy 500

Unbelievably This thread has gone on for 41 pages with Indians justifying massacre of their muslims citizens. This thread it self shows that Indians are inherently islamophobic and can't live together with muslims and the 2 nations theory indeed saved us back in 47. The current indian muslims will also be saved as long as they follow the path of quran and sunnah and act smart. Muslims are increasing in no. there and Indian muslims are no longer as weak as they were in 47. With increasing peaceful conversions and demographic boom Indian bharmin hindus true to their hypocritical nature are becoming afraid of a muslim majority india. But then they shamelessly call themselves secular. Hight of hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> When they are brought to us they confess themselves as Indian. Something weird.



How they are brought to you. They are in Indian jails now.



Desert Fox said:


> Well, that's a hard one to answer, especially if one is taking into account india, the worlds biggest democracy. Which is one of the reasons why i'm in favor of Nationalists Governments. Personally i would want to avoid such a situation where the lives of millions are in danger due to mass immigration, as is now the case with india.
> 
> But from the perspective of india's rival this would be a good thing that india is being taken over from the inside out, from a Nationalist POV i do kinda feel sad for both the Bangalis and indians who have found themselves in this situation, *who's only solution now is to either give up the land and cede it to Bangladesh (on the part of indians) or remove all Bangali immigrants by force, which will be a ugly situation.*



There is a third option. Let the NE tribes sort out the mess. Just give them a free hand.


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> When they are brought to us they confess themselves as Indian. Something weird.



I am sure, you must be knowing 100 people who's relatives have been living in India as illegal immigrants and you came here denying everything.


----------



## Soumya_india

iajdani said:


> We dont allow our people to carry guns. Guns are very much restricted in Bangladesh. There is a reason for it. If allowed 10 people can bring hell upon those so called tribes trust me.


Tribes does not need guns to defeat you..their 'Tir-Dasush' is enough to kill any Bangladeshi..


----------



## AnkurPandey

Luffy 500 said:


> Unbelievably This thread has gone on for 41 pages with Indians justifying massacre of their muslims citizens. This thread it self shows that Indians are inherently islamophobic and can't live together with muslims and the 2 nations theory indeed saved us back in 47. The current indian muslims will also be saved as long as they follow the path of quran and sunnah and act smart. Muslims are increasing in no. there and Indian muslims are no longer as weak as they were in 47. With increasing peaceful conversions and demographic boom Indian bharmin hindus true to their hypocritical nature are becoming afraid of a muslim majority india. But then they shamelessly call themselves secular. Hight of hypocrisy.



Now this *** hole is trying to put rift in between ourselves ... ignore them .... they are not worth of our time. we cant go as low as their level.


----------



## Deep Dutta

iajdani said:


> We dont allow our people to carry guns. Guns are very much restricted in Bangladesh. There is a reason for it. If allowed 10 people can bring hell upon those so called tribes trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont try to be Bangladeshi. Stay as Bengali and why should we care about Indian Bengali. There is no Bangladeshi in India.


Hahahaha Lame insult!!! Who wants to be a BANGLADESHI?? Neither Hazarat Mohammad nor Rabindranath represents your community. B'Deshis are like unwanted children of Islam. Thats why your Pakistani brother treated you like slave in 70s remeber?? I am sorry may be you don't.


----------



## harpoon

Luffy 500 said:


> Unbelievably This thread has gone on for 41 pages with Indians justifying massacre of their muslims citizens. This thread it self shows that Indians are inherently islamophobic and can't live together with muslims and the 2 nations theory indeed saved us back in 47. The current indian muslims will also be saved as long as they follow the path of quran and sunnah and act smart. Muslims are increasing in no. there and Indian muslims are no longer as weak as they were in 47. With increasing peaceful conversions and demographic boom Indian bharmin hindus true to their hypocritical nature are becoming afraid of a muslim majority india. But then they shamelessly call themselves secular. Hight of hypocrisy.



We are speaking about illegal Bangaldeshis here..not Hindus or Muslims.


----------



## TopCat

Soumya_india said:


> Tribes does not need guns to defeat you..their 'Tir-Dasush' is enough to kill any Bangladeshi..



But the current situation suggest otherwise. Seems to me Nelie Massacre is a thing of very past now.


----------



## harpoon

iajdani said:


> But the current situation suggest otherwise. Seems to me Nelie Massacre is a thing of very past now.



Follow the news dude. The one running for their lives are Bangladeshis.


----------



## TopCat

Deep Dutta said:


> Hahahaha Lame insult!!! Who wants to be a BANGLADESHI?? Neither Hazarat Mohammad nor Rabindranath represents your community. B'Deshis are like unwanted children of Islam. Thats why your Pakistani brother treated you like slave in 70s remeber?? I am sorry may be you don't.



You started making your own kind which is defecto you as Bangladeshi. Your Hazrat or Rabindhra example sounds stupid to me. Anyways carry on. Time for Shehri and need to start my Siam.



harpoon said:


> Follow the news dude. The one running for their lives are Bangladeshis.



I followed the news very much. Bengalis had the upper hand in this conflict. And the conflict spread beyond the area of Bodos. Probably Bengalis chased the tribes out of other areas where Bengalis are majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

AnkurPandey said:


> Now this *** hole is trying to put rift in between ourselves ... ignore them .... they are not worth of our time. we cant go as low as their level.



Rift? What rift? You guys don't even consider you muslim countrymen Indians and come up
with you 50million illegal migrant figure to kick them out from their home land. Stop the hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deep Dutta

harpoon said:


> Follow the news dude. The one running for their lives are Bangladeshis.



3 Cheers for bodos. Make sure not even a single one left behind.



iajdani said:


> You started making your own kind which is defecto you as Bangladeshi. Your Hazrat or Rabindhra example sounds stupid to me. Anyways carry on. Time for Shehri and need to start my Siam.
> 
> 
> 
> I followed the news very much. Bengalis had the upper hand in this conflict. And the conflict spread beyond the area of Bodos. Probably Bengalis chased the tribes out of other areas where Bengalis are majority.



So you mean to say B'Deshis are only unwanted children of islam??? Interesting!! Tell this to your Pakistani brothers - you are golden.


----------



## Soumya_india

iajdani said:


> But the current situation suggest otherwise. Seems to me Nelie Massacre is a thing of very past now.



This will be the another Nelie Massacre..mark my word...Look at the current massacre..at the first day Bangladeshi immigrant was in upper hand but bodos now control the situation very much..


----------



## jaunty

iajdani said:


> But the current situation suggest otherwise. Seems to me Nelie Massacre is a thing of very past now.



Foot in the mouth!! That essentially nullifies your earlier statements claiming no illegal migration. Nellie happened in 1983 , in 29 years following that the number of Bangladeshi illegals have increased, no doubt about that.


----------



## metro

Can anyone tell me the ground situation in the trouble areas there ?
Who has the upper hand now ?
I have heard RSS cadres are also on its way there.


----------



## Desert Fox

Are there any vids of the riots?


----------



## jaunty

metro said:


> Can anyone tell me the ground situation in the trouble areas there ?
> Who has the upper hand now ?
> *I have heard RSS cadres are also on its way there*.



If it's true I strongly oppose that. This is an ethnic riot so far. There are 22 other tribes in Assam, even they are not involved, let alone the other 60% Hindu population of Assam. I definitely don't want to see this turning to a Hindu-Muslim riot which might be a bigger loss, not just for the state but for the whole country at large.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

PlanetSoldier said:


> Probably during partition in 1947 initially the plan was to cut Bangla following 1905 partition when Assam was in East Bangla. Later decision was changed and NE was adjoined to india. shunsi je suhrawardi re bottle khawawe kaaj ta shomadha korano hoise...tini abar bottle premi silen to  .



Shomadha? That's the way they spell it in Jeddah these days?



kalu_miah said:


> Yes, roll on the floor all you want, but look at the map, if we didn't sit between "mainland" India and North East states, they would be over run by Bihari and other poor Indians from all over India. It is the physical isolation because of Bangladesh that is their biggest long term protection against getting inundated by demographic invasion from India. That is why Bangladesh will never give you transit, whatever we gave you so far, will be reduced to a minimum once Hasina is gone.
> 
> We very much want and support that you hurry up with that 4 lane freeway to ASEAN so North East states can connect and create more cultural economic ties with ASEAN states, instead of getting connected with "mainland" India.



You don't sit between mainland India and us, but we aren't overrun with Biharis. In fact, there is a large number of folks from the north-east. And once there are more cultural and economic ties with other ASEAN states, they will compare notes with us and find that we have one problem in common - unwanted refugees who specialize in running fake Indian restaurants.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deep Dutta

Desert Fox said:


> Are there any vids of the riots?


Why?? You want to give marks to your unwanted brothers??


----------



## Soumya_india

jaunty said:


> If it's true I strongly oppose that. This is an ethnic riot so far. There are 22 other tribes in Assam, even they are not involved, let alone the other 60% Hindu population of Assam. I definitely don't want to see this turning to a Hindu-Muslim riot which might be a bigger loss, not just for the state but for the whole country at large.



Yes sir..i fully agree with that..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

It's a bullshit allegation mate. 
Please read post 17.

Thanks


----------



## INDIC

jaunty said:


> If it's true I strongly oppose that. This is an ethnic riot so far. There are 22 other tribes in Assam, even they are not involved, let alone the other 60% Hindu population of Assam. I definitely don't want to see this turning to a Hindu-Muslim riot which might be a bigger loss, not just for the state but for the whole country at large.


 
what could be the solution, when Bangladesh let Rohingyas died, its evident it won't take back these illigal immigrants even in extreme cases.


----------



## Joe Shearer

yasinbin said:


> It's a bullshit allegation mate.
> Please read post 17.
> 
> Thanks



That's a bullshit post.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's what I thought.  Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> If they really are Bangladeshis, then all India has to do is provide their *name*, so that the BD Government can verify if they really were born in Bangladesh.
> 
> But India can't do that.
> 
> And we all know why.



And why would the BD government verify and confirm them as Bangladeshi? To take them back and have to cope with them? If they were coping with them in the first place, the road-repairer outside my house wouldn't be speaking with a thick Bangladeshi accent. Nor would there be boat-loads of people being turned away by BD border guards on the Arakan border.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Desert Fox

Deep Dutta said:


> Why?? You want to give marks to your unwanted brothers??



No, i just want to know how bad the situation is.


----------



## metro

I support deployment of RSS cadres in those areas. Under no circumstances we can let bangladeshis have a upper hand. If Bangladeshish got away with this after creating so much trouble, not only it will give them a huge moral boost but it will also be a shame on our soverignity.
Its between us(indians-bodos) and them (bangladeshish).


----------



## Emmie

Whats Haseena's take on this?


----------



## Soumya_india

Gigawatt said:


> what could be the solution, when Bangladesh let Rohingyas died, its evident it won't take back these illigal immigrants even in extreme cases.



When the Bangladeshis will realize that they can not be survived against the boro's,then they can easily cross the kokhrajhar-alipurduar border and come to north bengal..and then the problems will begins in north bengal..after that they will go to Bihar,UP,Jharkhand ect ect and create problem..coz this Bangladeshis have a habit of that..my question is why the GOI is behave like a $h!t??
I think now the time of GOI to remove all immigrant from our country and make the country clean..


----------



## Deep Dutta

metro said:


> I support deployment of RSS cadres in those areas. Under no circumstances we can let bangladeshis have a upper hand. If Bangladeshish got away with this after creating so much trouble, not only it will give them a huge moral boost but it will also be a shame on our soverignity.
> Its between us(indians-bodos) and them (bangladeshish).


I am going to agree with you. But I find RSS to be big mouth. I was in touch with them. Their words don't get converted into action. May be this is their chance to show. I hope they would do something this time.


----------



## jaunty

Gigawatt said:


> what could be the solution, when Bangladesh let Rohingyas died, its evident it won't take back these illigal immigrants even in extreme cases.



Whatever the solutions might be a Hindu-Muslim riot is not one of them. The best possible remedy right now is to stop the infiltration all together and then there has to be a political will to solve the issue. The situation became so grim because these illegals got political protection from the successive governments. You might want to check out the IMDT act by the Indira Gandhi govt and see how ridiculous was the identification process in it. This act which was scrapped by the Supreme Court a few years ago is a clear evidence of political protection. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_Migrants_(Determination_by_Tribunal)_Act_(IMDT)


----------



## Deep Dutta

Desert Fox said:


> No, i just want to know how bad the situation is.


Do I smell sarcasm?


----------



## Desert Fox

Deep Dutta said:


> Do I smell sarcasm?


Lol, i'm not really a sarcastic person.



Soumya_india said:


> When the Bangladeshis will realize that they can not be survived against the boro's,then they can easily cross the kokhrajhar-alipurduar border and come to north bengal..and then the problems will begins in north bengal..after that they will go to Bihar,UP,Jharkhand ect ect and create problem..coz this Bangladeshis have a habit of that..my question is why the GOI is behave like a $h!t??
> *I think now the time of GOI to remove all immigrant from our country and make the country clean..*



Its too late for that, there's already millions of them in india now, more than 20 million+ and growing. The only way you can get rid of them IMHO is to just give the territories the Bangali immigrants occupy to Bangladesh. Who's going to remove 20 million people? And where are you going to relocate them to? 

If you ask me, this is a much bigger threat to india than China and Pakistan put together. Perhaps all of that money india is spending on weapons for a "two front war" (which is highly unlikely) should be allocated to finding a solution to this problem.

And as i said before, if india loses chunks of its territory to Bangali immigrants demographically and eventually physically then good news for Pak and China, it'll be like Bangalis avenging 1971 for Pakistan by themselves (thanks Bangla bro's).

*I'm just giving two perspectives in my posts; One as a Nationalist and the other as india's adversary. No hard feelings, right??*


----------



## Joe Shearer

Emmie said:


> Whats Haseena's take on this?



Thundering silence.

Why would she create problems for herself and her country by taking a public posture on yet another case of illegal Bangladeshi immigrants? Their government has a difficult time as it is, with Bangladeshi immigrants and job-seekers seen as pests in the entire arc from Saudi Arabia to Singapore? Have you gone through the thread where Imran Khan (of PDF, not the famous politician) goes ballistic about Bangladeshis in his location of work?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jinx1

The best Indian minds join heads and are trying to find a solution to the problem. 

Can't read all this schmuck. My head spins. 

Good luck to you guys. wake me up when you arrive at a consensus and outline your conclusions. 

We can then start or lets say re-start the thread to make the plan.


----------



## TangoCharlie

iajdani said:


> Dont try to be Bangladeshi. Stay as Bengali and why should we care about Indian Bengali. There is no Bangladeshi in India.



Why we want to play with BDesh, Only Mayanmar is now these playing with BDesh. Kicking them out of its land.


----------



## Sashan

metro said:


> *I support deployment of RSS cadres in those areas*. Under no circumstances we can let bangladeshis have a upper hand. If Bangladeshish got away with this after creating so much trouble, not only it will give them a huge moral boost but it will also be a shame on our soverignity.
> Its between us(indians-bodos) and them (bangladeshish).




That is extreme. I would always recommend doing it within the laws and democratic norms. Protest for implementation of Assam Pact signed by the Govt. of India. As per the terms, anyone who came to Assam after 1-1-1966 is deemed as illegal. Anyone who came before 1-1-1966 should be identified. So if GOI is sleeping on it, force the hand of the GOI. But that can't happen for the next few years. But I am optimistic things will change as middleclass becomes more powerful in terms of votes. And there will be for sure nationalistic feelings running high in these kinds of situation(as they are more aware of the situation than the avg. poor people) and GOI can't ignore their feelings.


----------



## Roybot

asad71 said:


> *It is becoming increasingly suspicious that Indian Intel incited this for some ill motive against BD. Otherwise such riots don't just occur, and go on and on. *



Lmao, so after all the chest thumping and brow beating, the blame falls on Indian Intelligence agency!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Desert Fox said:


> Its too late for that, there's already millions of them in india now, more than 20 million+ and growing. The only way you can get rid of them IMHO is to just give the territories the Bangali immigrants occupy to Bangladesh. Who's going to remove 20 million people? And where are you going to relocate them to?
> 
> If you ask me, this is a much bigger threat to india than China and Pakistan put together. Perhaps all of that money india is spending on weapons for a "two front war" (which is highly unlikely) should be allocated to finding a solution to this problem.
> 
> And as i said before, if india loses chunks of its territory to Bangali immigrants demographically and eventually physically then good news for Pak and China, it'll be like Bangalis avenging 1971 for Pakistan by themselves (thanks Bangla bro's).
> 
> *I'm just giving two perspectives in my posts; One as a Nationalist and the other as india's adversary. No hard feelings, right??*



Do you also prescribe the same solution for the Afghan Migrants in Pakistan? Give the areas to Afghanistan?

As I said earlier when push comes to shove you ll see Rohingya 2.0 in India. These illegal migrants might be a big group in some bordering areas but they are the runt of the society. A few million is nothing when you compare it to 1200 Million Indians. We can flush them out whenever we want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## meghdut

The situation is relatively better this tonight. Curfew has been strongly implemented. Only one reported violent incedent in our area yesterday. But still very tense. For all the haters hindu and muslims are jointly patrolling at night to protect the refugees and ward off miscreants who wants to destroy the peace.God please keep peace.


----------



## Desert Fox

Joe Shearer said:


> That's a bullshit post.
> 
> 
> 
> And why would the BD government verify and confirm them as Bangladeshi? To take them back and have to cope with them? If they were coping with them in the first place, *the road-repairer outside my house wouldn't be speaking with a thick Bangladeshi accent*. Nor would there be boat-loads of people being turned away by BD border guards on the Arakan border.



Wait, but how can you tell the difference between accents? They all sound the same to me.


----------



## Icewolf

Roybot said:


> Do you also prescribe the same solution for the Afghan Migrants in Pakistan? Give the areas to Afghanistan?
> 
> As I said earlier when push comes to shove you ll see Rohingya 2.0 in India. These illegal migrants might be a big group in some bordering areas but they are the runt of the society. A few million is nothing when you compare it to 1200 Million Indians. We can flush them out whenever we want.


 
Afghan migrants arent majority in any region... Its hard to see difference between pushtun and afghani

and besides your arguement is pretty stupid considering UN grants them refugee status


----------



## Roybot

Desert Fox said:


> Wait, but how can you tell the difference between accents? *They all sound the same to me.*



Thats because you are not a native Bangla speaker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Roybot said:


> Do you also prescribe the same solution for the Afghan Migrants in Pakistan? Give the areas to Afghanistan?
> 
> As I said earlier when push comes to shove you ll see Rohingya 2.0 in India. These illegal migrants might be a big group in some bordering areas but they are the runt of the society. A few million is nothing when you compare it to 1200 Million Indians. We can flush them out whenever we want.



What you don't understand, Desert Fox, that these illegals are not patriot Bangladeshis reclaiming their Lebensraum. Perhaps outside the desert, it takes creatures of the desert fractionally longer to register thoughts and concepts. Never mind. Let us walk through the logic.

These are people fed up with life in Bangladesh who want a better life for themselves, and astonishing to say, find it in India. Other than if they have their brains dribbling down their pants, why should they exchange the relatively better quality of life that they have acquired by a painful re-location to a different country for the mess they scrambled out of in the first place?



metro said:


> I support deployment of RSS cadres in those areas. Under no circumstances we can let bangladeshis have a upper hand. If Bangladeshish got away with this after creating so much trouble, not only it will give them a huge moral boost but it will also be a shame on our soverignity.
> Its between us(indians-bodos) and them (bangladeshish).


 


Deep Dutta said:


> I am going to agree with you. But I find RSS to be big mouth. I was in touch with them. Their words don't get converted into action. May be this is their chance to show. I hope they would do something this time.



There is no room here for communalist organizations.


----------



## Desert Fox

Roybot said:


> Do you also prescribe the same solution for the Afghan Migrants in Pakistan? Give the areas to Afghanistan?



Fortunately for us the Afghans only number around 1 million registered and 3-5 million unregistered, their numbers are too small to secede any land from Pakistan. They're all scattered in around Pakistan but most live in the Tribal areas and Karachi, not to mention they have similarities with local culture on top of being Muslims so not too difficult for them to assimilate, most of them haven't even seen Afghanistan and are under the ages of 18 and 20. 

However, even then if they tried to take over they'd fail miserably, but i'm sure having seen their own country's current state the last thing they'd want is to join it (true story).

I was only giving you a solution i thought viable for your country's situation since you want to get rid of them ASAP. Unless of course if you're planning to go Stalin on those 20+ million (and growing) Bangali immigrants, which in my opinion (rather fact) would not be good for india's image as the Worlds Biggest Democracy.



Roybot said:


> As I said earlier when push comes to shove you ll see Rohingya 2.0 in India. These illegal migrants might be a big group in some bordering areas but they are the runt of the society. A few million is nothing when you compare it to 1200 Million Indians. We can flush them out whenever we want.



I don't think other indians will take part in such an endeavor unless they themselves start feeling the heat, which usually is the case. But by the time they do feel the heat i'm certain it'll be too late and Delhi will be New Dhaka.


----------



## Roybot

Desert Fox said:


> However, even then if they tried to take over they'd fail miserably, but i'm sure having seen their own country's current state the last thing they'd want is to join it (true story).
> 
> I was only giving you a solution i thought viable for your country's situation since you want to get rid of them ASAP. Unless of course if you're planning to go Stalin on those 20+ million (and growing) Bangali immigrants, which in my opinion (rather fact) would not be good for india's image as the Worlds Biggest Democracy.
> 
> I don't think other indians will take part in such an endeavor unless they themselves start feeling the heat, which usually is the case. But by the time they do feel the heat i'm certain it'll be too late and Delhi will be New Dhaka.



Solution is there, its playing out right now in Rakhine State of Myanmar. A push backed by the government forces will send the illegal scum running back to their hole.

As for Delhi becoming new Dhaka, I think there is a good chance of pigs starting to fly before that happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Joe Shearer said:


> You don't sit between mainland India and *us*, but *we* aren't overrun with Biharis. In fact, *there is* a large number of folks from the north-east. And once *there are* more cultural and economic ties with other ASEAN states, they will compare notes with *us* and find that we have one problem in common - unwanted refugees who specialize in running fake Indian restaurants.



Could not make much sense of this post. Questions on bold parts:

us: who?
we: who?
there is: where?
there are: where?
us: who?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Joe Shearer said:


> What you don't understand, Desert Fox, that these illegals are not patriot Bangladeshis reclaiming their Lebensraum.


Then perhaps you can enlighten me as to who exactly they are and what is their motive behind immigrating and settling on indian land, taking india jobs, and causing all of this ethnic unrest if indeed they are responsible for it, and above all who's letting them in, why are they letting them in, and above all what's taking them so long to take notice and solve the problem?



Joe Shearer said:


> Perhaps outside the desert, it takes creatures of the desert fractionally longer to register thoughts and concepts. Never mind. Let us walk through the logic.


Perhaps i should change my username to a species of animal found exclusively in Assam, maybe then i'd understand a whole lot better?





Joe Shearer said:


> These are people fed up with life in Bangladesh who want a better life for themselves, and astonishing to say, find it in India. Other than if they have their brains dribbling down their pants, why should they exchange the relatively better quality of life that they have acquired by a painful re-location to a different country for the mess they scrambled out of in the first place?


Then they are patriotic indians?? If they are working hard then i'm sure they are contributing to local economy and infrastructure?



Roybot said:


> Solution is there, its playing out right now in Rakhine State of Myanmar. A push backed by the government forces will send the illegal scum running back to their hole.


But a similar action by the indian state and army would tarnish india's image as the Worlds Largest Democracy and Secular State, won't it? Thing about Myanmar is that it doesn't really have a good image as a responsible government or country, however india is seen by many (including US) as a responsible power, rising "superpower", you don't want to lose those titles, and some indians hold that dear.



Roybot said:


> As for Delhi becoming new Dhaka, I think there is a good chance of pigs starting to fly before that happens.


Perhaps, but never rule out the possibility, especially if we take into consideration the current scenario. Who would've thought 10 or 20 years ago that Assam's demographics would drastically change in favor of Bangalis?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Deep Dutta said:


> I am going to agree with you. But I find RSS to be big mouth. I was in touch with them. Their words don't get converted into action. May be this is their chance to show. I hope they would do something this time.



Wow guys I wasn't expecting this . What will the RSS cadres do over there??? Is it going to be the same thing what they have done in Gujarat, Orissa and very recently in Andhra Pradesh...


----------



## kalu_miah

All hail "*Bangladeshi illegal immigrants*", the new "*Muslim Demographic Invaders*".

Its all allegation and pure speculation about 30-50 million illegal Bangladeshi's. Stop your borders and bring evidence to our govt. that they are from Bangladesh. If you cannot prove your bs theories, quit whining in pdf, as if it will make a difference.

I think asad71 is correct in his assertion that Indian intelligence agencies have instigated both of these coordinated riots in Myanmar and North East states, one after another, to dehumanize and scapegoat Muslim inhabitants of these two places.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## metro

The_Showstopper said:


> Wow guys I wasn't expecting this . What will the RSS cadres do over there??? Is it going to be the same thing what they have done in Gujarat, Orissa and very recently in Andhra Pradesh...



RSS has always been engaged in doing relief work in these sort of situations. Where state fails to provide the relief amenities, its the RSS cadres that reaches there first.


----------



## MilSpec

lonelyone said:


> Haven't you guys put a fence all around the border? Then how come you're still blaming immigrants?
> 
> Remember back the 1980 Neelie massacre, when Bodo tribesmen killed 3000 Bengali Muslims? They were also illegal immigrants?


Yupp they were!!!



Luffy 500 said:


> Assam was already separated from Bengal in 1874. They had plans about these years and decades
> ahead of muslims. At the time of partition 52% of tripura were muslims but they took it as well.
> Not to forget about orisaa and bihar. They even tried to take shylet by rigging the votes of the
> referendum , it only by Allah(swt) grace that we got the territory but even then they took
> Karimganj. Imagine what would status of us shyletis had been if they managed to take shylet.Bikhari hoie thaka lagto hoikane. *We don't have our historic lands that we had in 1757 under nawab shirajudhoulla.*



The only thing that confuses me about bangladesh is, it is an Islamic country whose identity is based on a hindu language and it's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAR-rior

I see immense hypocricy in this thread alone. Try to figure out guyz. Wheen afgans riot pakistani land, then afgans are wrong.
When burma genocide immigrants they are wrong but when muslims in assam who have migrated from bangladesh massacre the inhabitants then they are right.

Are all muslims like this only? I mean do you guyz value logic and rationalism or only the fact that some one whos muslim is right no matter wht the ground reality is?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

WAR-rior said:


> I see immense hypocricy in this thread alone. Try to figure out guyz. Wheen afgans riot pakistani land, then afgans are wrong.
> When burma genocide immigrants they are wrong but when muslims in assam who have migrated from bangladesh massacre the inhabitants then they are right.
> 
> Are all muslims like this only? I mean do you guyz value logic and rationalism or only the fact that some one whos muslim is right no matter wht the ground reality is?




truly hypocrisy ...when pakistan talk about Afghans you guys say thay we put afghanistan in that position so we should take care of them.....how ever you forget that india created mukti bahini which resulted in military operation and hence the refugees ,,.....immense hypocrisy indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

WAR-rior said:


> I see immense hypocricy in this thread alone. Try to figure out guyz. Wheen afgans riot pakistani land, then afgans are wrong.
> When burma genocide immigrants they are wrong but when muslims in assam who have migrated from bangladesh massacre the inhabitants then they are right.
> 
> Are all muslims like this only? I mean do you guyz value logic and rationalism or only the fact that some one whos muslim is right no matter wht the ground reality is?


 
You got us wrong... We are not saying illegal immigrants massacring your people is right. We just want to know whether they are really BDeshi's or not, because Indian govt has always lied to its people to not start Hindu-Mslim riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Roybot said:


> Thats because you are not a native Bangla speaker.



You speak Bangali?


----------



## Desert Fox

mjnaushad said:


> truly hypocrisy ...when pakistan talk about Afghans you guys say thay we put afghanistan in that position so we should take care of them.....*how ever you forget that india created mukti bahini which resulted in military operation and hence the refugees ,,.....immense hypocrisy indeed.*



Werd!


----------



## WAR-rior

mjnaushad said:


> truly hypocrisy ...when pakistan talk about Afghans you guys say thay we put afghanistan in that position so we should take care of them.....how ever you forget that india created mukti bahini which resulted in military operation and hence the refugees ,,.....immense hypocrisy indeed.



Haain ? Arre we created (infact powered) Muktibahini to tackle then genocide done by urdu speakers on bangla speakers. We never gave them green card or H1 visa to come and take refuge in India. Infact if west pakistani army wont have gone horny raping and massacring so many bangladeshis, the whole sh!t refugee problem wont have occured. Bangladeshis flew their country then to escape from urdu tyranny. NOW CORRECT ME IF I AM MISQUOTING HISTORY.

But who on earth has given muslims from bangladesh the right to come to some other land and start killing the inhabitants. Its not that bodo guyz started all this in name of antimuslim sentiment.

We have clear picture of how bangladeshi refugees after making stronghold in assam now are trying to takeover the land from bodos in the name of change in demographics.

Now this indeed is hypocricy. isnt it ?


----------



## mjnaushad

WAR-rior said:


> Haain ? Arre we created (infact powered) Muktibahini to tackle then genocide done by urdu speakers on bangla speakers. We never gave them green card or H1 visa to come and take refuge in India. Infact if west pakistani army wont have gone horny raping and massacring so many bangladeshis, the whole sh!t refugee problem wont have occured. Bangladeshis flew their country then to escape from urdu tyranny. NOW CORRECT ME IF I AM MISQUOTING HISTORY.
> 
> But who on earth has given muslims from bangladesh the right to come to some other land and start killing the inhabitants. Its not that bodo guyz started all this in name of antimuslim sentiment.
> 
> We have clear picture of how bangladeshi refugees after making stronghold in assam now are trying to takeover the land from bodos in the name of change in demographics.
> 
> Now this indeed is hypocricy. isnt it ?



There is another thread on IB and RAW role in bangladesh.... please read and come back....



P.S no one even knows whether they are Bangladeshis are not......


----------



## WAR-rior

Icewolf said:


> You got us wrong... We are not saying illegal immigrants massacring your people is right. We just want to know whether they are really BDeshi's or not, because Indian govt has always lied to its people to not start Hindu-Mslim riots.



Its obvious. instead of my saying anything, its better you see the before 1971 muslim population in assam and today. the whole pack of muslim population is bangladeshi. No one can deny it.

No ideologically i am in favor of any kind of immigration but only and only in name of a better and safe life. for bangladeshi poor, India is a land of opportunity. they live the indian dream just like we indians live the american dream.

But when something of this kind happen, it really frustrating and it is incidents like this that give muslims a wrong name all over the world.

Hope they shudnt be exploiting the inhabitants. they are here to earn a better life. live peacefully.


----------



## Desert Fox

WAR-rior said:


> Haain ? Arre we created (infact powered) Muktibahini to tackle then genocide done by urdu speakers on bangla speakers. We never gave them green card or H1 visa to come and take refuge in India. Infact if west pakistani army wont have gone horny raping and massacring so many bangladeshis, the whole sh!t refugee problem wont have occured. Bangladeshis flew their country then to escape from urdu tyranny. NOW CORRECT ME IF I AM MISQUOTING HISTORY.



I can understand your excuse that in 1971 Bangalis immigrated to india as refugees due to West Pakistani Army's persecution of Bangalis, but what about the past 40+ years that Bangalis have been migrating to india? There was no West Pakistan Army persecuting them in the past 40 years neither is there any now.


----------



## WAR-rior

mjnaushad said:


> There is another thread on IB and RAW role in bangladesh.... please read and come back....
> 
> 
> 
> P.S *no one even knows whether they are Bangladeshis are not*......



Ha Ha. U definitly shudnt say NO ONE. ask a localite who is from assam. Whatever he says will mean truth coz he has been on the crime location.


----------



## The_Showstopper

metro said:


> RSS has always been engaged in doing relief work in these sort of situations. Where state fails to provide the relief amenities, its the RSS cadres that reaches there first.



Indeed they reach every place quite quickly and I very well know what kind of 'relief' work they do. Just one year back when some of these 'relief' workers were being transported into a riot hit town in Andhra Pradesh, unluckily their vehicle(truck) was found to contain 'relief materials' like Sickles, Swords etc... Poor guys must have boarded the wrong vehicle


----------



## mjnaushad

WAR-rior said:


> Ha Ha. U definitly shudnt say NO ONE. ask a localite who is from assam. Whatever he says will mean truth coz he has been on the crime location.



So if we say bomb blasts in Pakistan are India's doing you should believe us as we will be speaking from 'Crime location'.


The statement of such people is biased with personal guilt of involvement in riots, Hate towards Muslims, And the violence which is not new in these tribes.


----------



## WAR-rior

Desert Fox said:


> I can understand your excuse that in 1971 Bangalis immigrated to india as refugees due to West Pakistani Army's persecution of Bangalis, but what about the past 40+ years that Bangalis have been migrating to india? There was no West Pakistan Army persecuting them in the past 40 years neither is there any now.



Haan yaar. when did anyone said thats ur mistake. Its our democratic govt's (read secular) play safe attitude that came into picture.

Also as i said. immigration isnt bad. coz even you are an immigrant. temme, why r u in USA? to earn an awesome life. Not to increase muslim population and then one day force your ways on a foreign land. hope u got my point. 



mjnaushad said:


> So if we say bomb blasts in Pakistan are India's doing you should believe us as we will be speaking from 'Crime location'.



nice one. but thats all part of diplomatic games. if you try to be rational and believe the truth, u being a pakistani will be able to temme better which afgani in pakistan is an inhabitant and which one is a refugee but we indians cant. dont u agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

mjnaushad said:


> The statement of such people is biased with personal guilt of involvement in riots, Hate towards Muslims, And the violence which is not new in these tribes.



Nahi yaar, its not by some random guy with a hack in his hand sh!ting hatred for muslims. its by the local media too. Now we all know, local politicians, media all know what the demographic facts are. I am not here to prove my point that u cant reject. U can always find 100 ways to deny a logic. Its a fact that bangladeshis have been pouring into india due to pourous border. Its logical too depending on the comparative quality of life and job opportunities in India than in Bangladesh.

But again my point is not that why bangladeshis are here. My sole point is why bangladeshis who are now Indian citizens after so many years are creating problems? Just coz now they are in good numbers and have a good say in politics? where are the claim of 'muslims being a peacefull sect all over the world and are only on the taking side worldwide?'


----------



## WAR-rior

Luffy 500 said:


> Not only indian bengali muslims brother. Any type of muslim in india can't be indian according to these "secular" Indians. Their hypocrisy knows no bounds. The bodos are bunch of hostile tribes used to start this riot to kills muslims nothing else. NE wants independence from Delhi's rule. The Bodos don't like mainland Indians either.



Ecjhactly.........Now better go off to sleep and leave the discussion to sane and informed members. increasing your post count can be done in many other ways. 



Desert Fox said:


> Wait, but how can you tell the difference between accents? They all sound the same to me.



Just like a south asian is 'pakee' for british and 'indian' for Americans. You cant find the difference as you regards them only as bengali muslims. but assami muslim has localite assami flavor in his language. Do tour assam someday. u wud get da difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

sandy_3126 said:


> The only thing that confuses me about bangladesh is, it is an Islamic country whose identity is based on a hindu language and it's history.



Off topic:

Bangla/Bengali is as much a Hindu language as much as Malay or Bahasa Indonesia is, in other words, although the origin is Sangskrit and Pali, it has transformed along the way. Majority Bangla speakers are Muslim. About 170 million (145 in Bangladesh, including diaspora and 25 in India) out of a total of about 250 milllion Bengali speakers are Muslims, that is about 65-70%.

Also Bengal was under Muslim Turkic Sultans since 1200 AD before Mughal took over in about 1600 AD. The East India Company took over Bengal in 1757. So for the last 800 years ethnogenesis of Muslim Bengali people is very much related to Islam and Islamic world expanded by Persianized Turkic and Turko-Mongol peoples, of which it was a frontier border region. I would recommend reading this book about Islamization of Bengal:
The Rise of Islam and the Bengal Frontier, 1204

Bengali language retained its own script due to decision of early Turkic Sultan's who chose this route for practical reasons. But script for languages are changeable. Examples:

Turkey: Arabic -> Latin (Turkified)
Central Asia: Arabic -> Cyrillic
Uighur: Arabic -> English -> Arabic
Korean: Chinese -> Hangul
Vietnamese: Chinese based Chur-nom -> Latin/Portuguese (Vietnamized)
Tagalog: Baybayin -> Latin (Spanish influence)
Malay -> pallava/Tamil -> kawi -> jawi (arabic based) -> Latin/(Dutch influence for Indonesia and British influence for Malaysia, Brunei and Singapore)

Usually a spoken language is a living language, the written script can be changed without a huge effort. To prove this point, all of us can easily and naturally write a spoken language using another script. Examples:

English: My name is kalu_miah
Bengali: Amar nam kalu_miah
Hindi: M&#275;r&#257; n&#257;ma kalu_miah hai
Chinese: W&#466; de míngzì shì kalu_miah
Korean: Nae ireum eun karu_miah imnida
Japanese: Watashino nam aeha karu_miah desu
Vietnamese: Tên c&#7911;a tôi là kalu_miah
Russian: Menya zovut kalu_miah
Malay: Nama saya adalah kalu_miah
Indonesian: Nama saya kalu_miah
Turkish: Benim ad&#305;m kalu_miah oldu&#287;unu

It might be an interesting idea to develop a Latin version of Bangla script, not to replace the original Bangla script, but as a supplement, specially for computer users and expats, who understand the spoken language, but not the written script.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Desert Fox said:


> Wait, but how can you tell the difference between accents? They all sound the same to me.



Can be distinguished district by district. Want a demo on a broader level?



kalu_miah said:


> All hail "*Bangladeshi illegal immigrants*", the new "*Muslim Demographic Invaders*".
> 
> Its all allegation and pure speculation about 30-50 million illegal Bangladeshi's. Stop your borders and bring evidence to our govt. that they are from Bangladesh. If you cannot prove your bs theories, quit whining in pdf, as if it will make a difference.
> 
> I think asad71 is correct in his assertion that Indian intelligence agencies have instigated both of these coordinated riots in Myanmar and North East states, one after another, to dehumanize and scapegoat Muslim inhabitants of these two places.



Tell the Burmese that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT




----------



## notsuperstitious

LOL Bangladeshis create 10s of threads on Burma riots and now crying river when their illegal immigration gets highlighted in another riot.

I do remember the felani case where the same hypocrites created a big drama when she was clearly killed crossing the fence. These pole vaulters think its their right to walk into India.

And whats with the delusional behavior when confronted with your unwanted scum, you guys go bananas and start posting about greater bangladesh? Get your heads examined.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## harpoon

The_Showstopper said:


> Indeed they reach every place quite quickly and I very well know what kind of 'relief' work they do. Just one year back when some of these 'relief' workers were being transported into a riot hit town in Andhra Pradesh, unluckily their vehicle(truck) was found to contain 'relief materials' like Sickles, Swords etc... Poor guys must have boarded the wrong vehicle



Any source??


----------



## Bhairava

The_Showstopper said:


> Rightly said "Not all are born with the same heart...", not all are stubborn enough to follow something just for the sake of following it, many do question it and try to seek truth and then when they find the truth they accept it. Plz read real history, *this conversion by Sword theory has been debunked hell number of times....!*



By revisionists and marxists whose only goal in life is to super-impose a pro-invader image on Indian history.

It makes all the more fun when people deny the "conversion by sword" (outta shame, guilty feeling) when the first one to do the same was one MBQ. Anyway I cant fault you for parroting what they teach you..but today, with all the internet, and stuff, dont expect others to buy your bullcrap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhairava

Desert Fox said:


> If we are to look at this from a strategic perspective (indo-Pak and Sino-india rivalry), i think its safe to conclude that this situation (B'deshis taking over North Eastern india) is a good thing for Pakistan, China, and B'desh, while its a not so good thing for india.
> 
> No hard feelings to our indian friends, its just business, nothing personal.



Hey that's not going to happen.

Pardon me saying this - but the indigenous North Easterners in India dont respect the Bangladeshis even as much your Punjabis or Pathans did at the height of Op.Searchlight and would just massacre them at the first given chance. It is only the Congress Govt that is standing between the illegal Bangladeshis and death.

So if the situation becomes a bit more volatile and political pressure piles on the Government of Assam they will just wash their hands off the illegal Banggladeshis and that means only one thing - expulsion or culling off the illegals in Assam.

What I mean to say is - hold your horses please 



Desert Fox said:


> Be careful my friend, such a thing would tarnish the reputation of the World's Biggest Democracy.



A democracy is supposed to take care of its own citizens - Bodos are our own and not the bangladeshis.



harpoon said:


> The tribals of NE are one of the most vicious in the whole world and you are talking about skinning them..What a joke.



Not to mention they are armed with a variety of guns courtesy the former insurgent movements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

kalu_miah said:


> They are playing divide and rule, trying to create division between our North East brothers and Muslims there. In the long run both are strategic allies to liberate North East states from "mainland" imperialism. This is pre-planned. And what is this Indian internal matter doing in Bangladesh section?



As if you people have good relations with North east people. Don't forget lot of people in BD are immigrants from UP,Bihar during partition. 
These days the lands of Assamese are claimed by these illegal immigrants. The lands which belong to temples, various organizations of our North east people have claimed by the immigrants and these days Assam is looking like a mini BD with conjestion. It is sad to see once vibrant state with its rich culture and self sufficient is having sudden increase of population and downfall of literacy and average income levels.
What will the North east people do, Greet these Illegal immigrants with flowers. It was the congress vote bank politicians who has done this damage by not even following the Supreme court orders of India.
Had it is not been the Congress Politicians this kind of Violence would have escalated along time ago. The biggest threat to North east states is this illegal immigration.



Luffy 500 said:


> Assam and tripura should have been rightfully given to PAK back in 1947 as they were majority muslim but hindus drove them out by massacring them indiscriminately. The congress fagots even took karimganj in shylet even after we won it via referendum that Hindus tried their best to rig. Now these shameless morons are killing their own bengali citizens and calling them "illegal bangladeshis" and at the same time claim to be suckular.What a bunch of winning hypocrites and barbarians these indians are.



A BD talking in behalf of their Master with stockholm syndrome


----------



## Dash

Any Bangladeshi claiming NE as their brothers and greater Bangla, should know that, the language they speak is not theirs first of fall.
The country they live in is a country not theirs but donated by India...
So stop dreaming..


----------



## Srinivas

self deleted


----------



## ajtr

fateh71 said:


> LOL Bangladeshis create 10s of threads on Burma riots and now crying river when their illegal immigration gets highlighted in another riot.
> 
> I do remember the felani case where the same hypocrites created a big drama when she was clearly killed crossing the fence. These *pole vaulters* think its their right to walk into India.
> 
> And whats with the delusional behavior when confronted with your unwanted scum, you guys go bananas and start posting about greater bangladesh? Get your heads examined.


----------



## Desert Fox

Bhairava said:


> Hey that's not going to happen.
> 
> Pardon me saying this - but the indigenous North Easterners in India dont respect the Bangladeshis even as much your Punjabis or Pathans did at the height of Op.Searchlight and would just massacre them at the first given chance. It is only the Congress Govt that is standing between the illegal Bangladeshis and death.
> 
> So if the situation becomes a bit more volatile and political pressure piles on the Government of Assam they will just wash their hands off the illegal Banggladeshis and that means only one thing - expulsion or culling off the illegals in Assam.


Well, what took place during op. searchlight wasn't no child's game, people were actually killed and persecuted, so if what you say is true than there would not have been even a single Bangladeshi in NE india regardless of what the government says or does.





Bhairava said:


> What I mean to say is - hold your horses please


Okay.





Bhairava said:


> A democracy is supposed to take care of its own citizens - Bodos are our own and not the bangladeshis.



Well, that is what its supposed to do, at least on the paper that is.


----------



## Sashan

Here is the link to the Governor Sinha report quoted in the OP. Interesting read.

And the below snippet especially caught my eyes for reasons I do not want to write here else I would sound cliche. 



Political parties have been underplaying the grave importance of this problem and have been viewing it as something affecting only the Assamese people. Thus an issue of great concern for national security has been made into a partisan affair and a matter of vote banks. It must be lifted above the mire of party politics and viewed as a national security issue of great importance. There is an imperative need to evolve a national consensus on this all important threat facing the Nation. 


Illegal Migration into Assam


----------



## bronxbull

I can say with full confidence,most of the pakistanis and bangaldeshis here have no clue about the north east.

This riot is a witness to what ll happen if there is more trouble from muslims in Assam.

The bangla Muslims are playing with fire.

Without the intervention of the Indian Army,the Bodos can cleanse their land off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

kalu_miah said:


> Could not make much sense of this post. Questions on bold parts:
> 
> us: who?
> we: who?
> there is: where?
> there are: where?
> us: who?



Work it out. I'm not sitting invisible, like the Cheshire Cat.


----------



## Sashan

And one more snippet from the link above especially if people have the feeling it is Christian vs Muslim or Hindu vs Muslim. It the dirty politics of pseudo-secular parties for which Assam is paying for. 


Shri E.N. Rammohan, DG. BSF, who is an IPS officer of Assam cadre, in his report of 10 February, 1997 has stated, "As Additional S.P. in 1968 in Nowgaon, I did not see a single Bangladeshi village in Jagi Road or in Kaziranga. In 1982, when I was posted as DIGP, Northern Range, Tezpur, five new Bangladeshis Muslim villages had come up near Jagi Road and hundreds of families had built up their huts encroaching into the land of the Kaziranga Game Sanctuary". He mentioned that in 1971 the large island of Chawalkhoa comprising 5000 bighas of land was being cultivated by Assamese villagers from Gorukhut and Sanuna and went on the state, "In 1982 when I was posted as DIGP, Tezpur, there was a population of more than 10,000 immigrant Muslims on the island. *The pleas of the Assamese villagers to the District Administration to evict those people from the island fell on deaf ears. Any honest young IAS, SDO of Mangaldoi Sub-division who tried to do this, found himself transferred*. In 1983 when an election was forced on the people of Assam&#8230; the people of the villages living on the banks of the Brahmaputra opposite Chawalkhoa attacked the encroachers on this island, when they found that they had been given voting rights by the Government. *It is of interest that Assamese Muslims of Sanuna village attacked the Bengali Muslim encroachers on this island. I am a direct witness to this." *


----------



## bronxbull

Congress ki Taange todo,aur sab theek ho jayega.


----------



## pk_baloch

...........................................................


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Neuro said:


> Are you from mental hospital? I talked about 1971 war at that time we saved your women, I like Hitler thats different and I from Tamilnadu (Dravidian). I never seen such complicated post. Recover soon from your mental illness.



I think you are getting cured! You will be completely cured when you will kick out all the Aryans from your hearts and the Faces! It may be happened if you are a really a Dravidian!!!! But point is not that, point is that Dravidian Muslim root of Assam are being killed which is inspired by the Aryan cluster. No sacrifice of blood is meaningless. It must create new history. Ya, Dravidian Muslim Root is the highest & core component of the Bangladeshi Race! For this reason, we are well concerned with this brutal cruel killing of humanity. Shame on the killers!


----------



## Srinivas

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I will, if you guys shut your mouth regarding Chinese topics that you have no idea about.
> 
> 
> 
> They are Indian Bengalai-speaking Muslims. Not that the NE Indians care though.



What are Chinese Doing in this thread??
By the way don't troll.



Luffy 500 said:


> Assam has some minor linguistic similarity with our shylet division and also it was part of bengal
> presidency during the british raj. SO begalis are living there since ages. They also have relatives in BD. Assam was severed from the presidency in 1874 and demographic shift took place to turn bengalis there as a minority so that it couldn't be claimed by a future muslim majority State
> like PAK or E.bengal. These are indian bengalis that are being killed and here indians are
> rejoicing their murder just because they are muslims. On top of that they are labelling them as
> illegal migrants. What can you call these kind of moral less people who call themsleves secular.



This Illegal immigration is not a communal problem note that point before posting. Partition is an agreement and one should live with it. You claim of bengali settlers in Bodo land is utter wrong. By the way it is not only Assam our whole North east is affected by it.


----------



## INDIC

Desert Fox said:


> Wait, but how can you tell the difference between accents? They all sound the same to me.



Because Bengali is not your language.


----------



## Desert Fox

ajtr said:


> This post deserves representation in both thread a of assam violence and the Burma violence.
> 
> 
> What happens to the sense of muslim outrage when majority of those killed in riots are non muslims ........like in Assam riots where these same BD were boasting.and here you are crying wolf coz muslims are at receiving end.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats with your sense of duplicity...Are the muslim or just the shame on the name of muslim world.



True, one should defend the innocent and stand up to the tyrant regardless of their religion.


----------



## Srinivas

asad71 said:


> *It is becoming increasingly suspicious that Indian Intel incited this for some ill motive against BD. Otherwise such riots don't just occur, and go on and on. *



The local political leaders greed that kept these Northeast people turning against this menace. It Got saturated now days.



kalu_miah said:


> All hail "*Bangladeshi illegal immigrants*", the new "*Muslim Demographic Invaders*".
> 
> Its all allegation and pure speculation about 30-50 million illegal Bangladeshi's. Stop your borders and bring evidence to our govt. that they are from Bangladesh. If you cannot prove your bs theories, quit whining in pdf, as if it will make a difference.
> 
> I think asad71 is correct in his assertion that Indian intelligence agencies have instigated both of these coordinated riots in Myanmar and North East states, one after another, to dehumanize and scapegoat Muslim inhabitants of these two places.



Now you blame Indian Intelligence for Myanmar also


----------



## Icewolf

I wonder what Bodos did when the Islamic invaders enslaved them a couple of hundred years back??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAISM

That's what happen's when a poor man who don't even have enough money to full his daily need and instead of working hard to full his daily needs...He start dreaming of snaching a Palace from the King without thinking that their will be many loyalist of the Kingdom in the Palace who will just kick the hell out of that poor..........
*
Here King is India..
Palace is Assam 
Poor man Bangladesh or Bangladeshi
*
I have heard many Bangladeshi's here who were saying we will cut Assam and NE......haha Now will realise that they playing with fire....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Icewolf said:


> I wonder what Bodos did when the Islamic invaders enslaved them a couple of hundred years back??



They screwed the Mughals.


----------



## Srinivas

Icewolf said:


> I wonder what Bodos did when the Islamic invaders enslaved them a couple of hundred years back??



They did just the same what the Punjab and Sindh rulers did when their women were raped , Their cultures destroyed and Forced them to convert.


----------



## Icewolf

Gigawatt said:


> They screwed the Mughals.


 
Okay!! LOL!!!



sukhoi_30MKI said:


> They did just the same what the Punjab and Sindh rulers did when their women were raped , Their cultures destroyed and Forced them to convert.


 
U mean what whole of India not just Punjab and Sindh. Besides, does your culture really change when you convert?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

INDIAISM said:


> That's what happen's when a poor man who don't even have enough money to full his daily need and instead of working hard to full his daily needs...He start dreaming of snaching a Palace from the King without thinking that their will be many loyalist of the Kingdom in the Palace who will just kick the hell out of that poor..........
> *
> Here King is India..
> Palace is Assam
> Poor man Bangladesh or Bangladeshi
> *
> I have heard many Bangladeshi's here who were saying we will cut Assam and NE......haha Now will realise that they playing with fire....




I think you are fearing that Your Assam! and NE! will be cut down itself from Idea! From my side, We want to say that We are only the True Nation of this territory. We are always concerned about our territory only. We don't care other thing. But We just simply hate any innocent killing.

Another thing , Any ism is not sufficient enough to hold up a false Nation. False Nation degenerates just in time. It is the chronicle of the history. Your try may face very hard success. And Shame on the killers and it is always!



INDIAISM said:


> That's what happen's when a poor man who don't even have enough money to full his daily need and instead of working hard to full his daily needs...He start dreaming of snaching a Palace from the King without thinking that their will be many loyalist of the Kingdom in the Palace who will just kick the hell out of that poor..........
> *
> Here King is India..
> Palace is Assam
> Poor man Bangladesh or Bangladeshi
> *
> I have heard many Bangladeshi's here who were saying we will cut Assam and NE......haha Now will realise that they playing with fire....




I think you are fearing that Your Assam! and NE! will be cut down itself from Idea! From my side, We want to say that We are only the True Nation of this territory. We are always concerned about our territory only. We don't care other thing. But We just simply hate any innocent killing.

Another thing , Any ism is not sufficient enough to hold up a false Nation. False Nation degenerates just in time. It is the chronicle of the history. Your try may face very hard success. And Shame on the killers and it is always!


----------



## INDIAISM

Icewolf said:


> Okay!! LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> U mean what whole of India not just Punjab and Sindh. Besides, does your culture really change when you convert?


To be frank he is right buddy....their is huge difference between the geographical terrain and the nature of worriors in west India and NE India.....

*Firstly,*You can easily take your full army to Rajasthan,Punjab,kerala or Maharastra as it a plain area on the other hand you can't do the same in NE as its a hilly area.......


*Secondly* Rajputs,Sikhs or Maratha's worriors will leave you after defeating but NE worriors will just Shove off your head...Naa rahe ga baas na bajegi basuri....as they don't believe in Mercy

*
On simple term worriors from Rajasthan,Punjab were Samurai's and worriors from NE are Ninja's they don't come with their whole army....they will just come,will do their work....and then Gayab*


----------



## Icewolf

INDIAISM said:


> To be frank he is right buddy....their is huge difference between the geographical terrain and the nature of worriors in west India and NE India.....
> 
> *Firstly,*You can easily take your full army to Rajasthan,Punjab,kerala or Maharastra as it a plain area on the other hand you can't do the same in NE as its a hilly area.......
> 
> 
> *Secondly* Rajputs,Sikhs or Maratha's worriors will leave you after defeating but NE worriors will just Shove off your head...Naa rahe ga baas na bajegi basuri....as they don't believe in Mercy


 
Rajputs, Sikhs, and Marathas were all enslaved by Mughals, time to time.


----------



## Srinivas

Icewolf said:


> Okay!! LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> U mean what whole of India not just Punjab and Sindh. Besides, does your culture really change when you convert?



The culture evolves, to some extent Changes.


----------



## Icewolf

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> The culture evolves to some extent Changes.


 
Ahh. So it's Islamic culture not Punjabi, Sindhi, Pushtun, Kashmiri, or Balochi culture... Gotcha


----------



## Paan Singh

Icewolf said:


> Rajputs, Sikhs, and Marathas were all enslaved by Mughals, time to time.



who told u this history?...
u ppl are purely brainwashed..this is my first hand exp


----------



## Icewolf

Paan Singh said:


> who told u this history?...
> u ppl are purely brainwashed..this is my first hand exp


 
Read history sardar ji!!!!


----------



## Joe Shearer

Icewolf said:


> Rajputs, Sikhs, and Marathas were all enslaved by Mughals, time to time.



And so were the Mughals humiliated by them. You forget the downslide.


----------



## Paan Singh

Icewolf said:


> Ahh. So it's Islamic culture not Punjabi, Sindhi, Pushtun, Kashmiri, or Balochi culture... Gotcha



the language u speak called punjabi have origin from gurumukhi...
it has no islamic roots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Paan Singh said:


> the language u speak called punjabi have origin from gurumukhi...
> it has no islamic roots


 
No ****... Btw I dont speak Punjabi its not my language


----------



## Paan Singh

Icewolf said:


> Read history sardar ji!!!!



i know sir... thats why asking u who told u?
i repeated same thing to two paksitanis in my life ..
one was my frnd who lives in islamabad and other is jinxed grl on pdf 
u r among them as brainwashed and need to learn who did wat n when


----------



## Icewolf

Joe Shearer said:


> And so were the Mughals humiliated by them. You forget the downslide.


 
Yes they were... I hate the Invaders!!!!


----------



## Paan Singh

Icewolf said:


> No ****... Btw I dont speak Punjabi its not my language



but ur army is called as punajbi army and who cares if its ur or not..


----------



## Icewolf

Paan Singh said:


> i know sir... thats why asking u who told u?
> i repeated same thing to two paksitanis in my life ..
> one was my frnd who lives in islamabad and other is jinxed grl on pdf
> u r among them as brainwashed and need to learn who did wat n when


 
Lol!!! Okay!!!!!



Paan Singh said:


> but ur army is called as punajbi army and who cares if its ur or not..


 
Pakistan Army is majority Punjabis, but thats because Punjabis are largest minority in Pakistan.


----------



## GR!FF!N

asad71 said:


> *It is becoming increasingly suspicious that Indian Intel incited this for some ill motive against BD. Otherwise such riots don't just occur, and go on and on. *



suspicious????don't you guys always yell RAW's hand in everything???of course RAW is behind this riot..may be those bangladeshis are in Indian land,but they are bangladeshi..RAW just can't give them fre pass..right???don't you know that RAW is in a HOLY WAR against Bangladesh????

OBSESSED PATHETIC TROLL.....


----------



## Paan Singh

Icewolf said:


> Lol!!! Okay!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Army is majority Punjabis, but thats because Punjabis are largest *minority* in Pakistan.



yeah keep lolling..when dont have answer then lol lol 
its majority and ur recruits are from punjab mainly


----------



## INDIAISM

Icewolf said:


> Rajputs, Sikhs, and Marathas were all enslaved by Mughals, time to time.


For your information Mughals were naver able to enslave sikhs....Yes they definatly Ruled Rajputs......*Btw have you heard about the Grat Hari Singh Nalwa*

*On a second note just few months ago i heard the Only Legal Heir of The Gread Mughal Empire was driving Rikshaw in streets of West Bengal..to fulfill his daily needs. *

articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2010-04-27/hyderabad/28139632_1_mughals-descendant-bahadur-shah-zafar


----------



## Icewolf

Paan Singh said:


> yeah keep lolling..when dont have answer then lol lol
> its majority and ur recruits are from punjab mainly


 
Punjab population has more in Army because they are largest minority... But percentage enrollment to population is low in Punjab highest in K-P!! Indian Army knows fruits of Pushtun warriors!!



INDIAISM said:


> For your information Mughals were naver able to enslave sikhs....Yes they definatly Ruled Rajputs......
> 
> *On a second note just few months ago i heard the Only Legal Heir of The Gread Mughal Empire was driving Rikshaw in streets of West Bengal..to fulfill his daily needs. *


 
Who is legal heir of Mughals?? How do Indians know?? Besides that alot of people drive rikshaws for a living in India, if you drive a rikshaw in India, you are considered rich, so dont BS please...

Btw what happened to Once sikh majority cities of Multan, Lahore, Faisalabad, do you want me to remind you!!!!


----------



## Paan Singh

Icewolf said:


> Punjab population has more in Army because they are largest minority... But percentage enrollment to population is low in Punjab highest in K-P!! Indian Army knows fruits of Pushtun warriors!!



what fruits? ..we know only pakistnais not pushtoon..
i wonder if 98% of indians ever heard of pushtoon in whole life


----------



## Icewolf

Paan Singh said:


> what fruits? ..we know only pakistnais not pushtoon..
> i wonder if 98% of indians ever heard of pushtoon in whole life


 
Same as I still dont know any Indian ethnic group... But I am sure everyone in India know Pathan!!! majority of your Bollywood Khan stars are half - Pathan or atleast claim to be 

Besides that Pakistanis who fought to get back Kashmir were Pathan!!!


----------



## samv

If Sri Lanka can accept more than a million Indian Tamils as its citizens, India should be able to accept far more than a million Bangladeshi Muslims as its citizens. Just like Sri Lanka's parliament voted unanimously to provide citizenship to all remaining 'stateless' Indian Tamils in the island, India's parliament should vote unanimously to provide citizenship to any 'stateless' Bangladeshi people.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Icewolf said:


> Same as I still dont know any Indian ethnic group... But I am sure everyone in India know Pathan!!! majority of your Bollywood Khan stars are half - Pathan or atleast claim to be
> 
> Besides that Pakistanis who fought to get back Kashmir were Pathan!!!



FOUGHT to get back Kashmir?

Have you no shame? 

Their incursion was marked by rape, murder, abduction and looting. What a record! And you quote it with approval!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ALOK31

samv said:


> If Sri Lanka can accept more than a million Indian Tamils as its citizens, India should be able to accept far more than a million Bangladeshi Muslims as its citizens. Just like Sri Lanka's parliament voted unanimously to provide citizenship to all remaining 'stateless' Indian Tamils in the island, India's parliament should vote unanimously to provide citizenship to any 'stateless' Bangladeshi people.


INDIA DIVIDED NAME OF ISLAM SRILANKA NEVER DIVIDED SO Y THESE $CUMBUG WANT TO COME IN INDIA.


----------



## illusion8

Icewolf said:


> Same as I still dont know any Indian ethnic group... But I am sure everyone in India know Pathan!!! majority of your Bollywood Khan stars are half - Pathan or atleast claim to be
> 
> Besides that Pakistanis who fought to get back Kashmir were Pathan!!!



 no one gives a damn what is a Khan is in India, I doubt anybody knows that Khan is supposed to be pathan, it's only a few who know some thing about Afg know that their ethnic people are khan - and these hybrid khan's of bollywood nowhere look or sound like the Afghanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Joe Shearer said:


> FOUGHT to get back Kashmir?
> 
> Have you no shame?
> 
> *Their incursion was marked by rape, murder, abduction and looting. What a record! And you quote it with approval*!



If I am not wrong, if the tribals had not stopped for their looting and raping spree they would have reached Sri Nagar, and effectively blocked the Indian intervention.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

samv said:


> If Sri Lanka can accept more than a million Indian Tamils as its citizens,



Referring to those who came during the colonial era?




> Just like Sri Lanka's parliament voted unanimously to provide citizenship to all remaining 'stateless' Indian Tamils in the island,



Source?

Maybe Sri Lanka can afford this India cannot.




> India's parliament should vote unanimously to provide citizenship to any 'stateless' Bangladeshi people.



Not going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Joe Shearer said:


> FOUGHT to get back Kashmir?
> 
> Have you no shame?
> 
> Their incursion was marked by rape, murder, abduction and looting. What a record! And you quote it with approval!


 
In Indian textbooks that is what they've teached you 



illusion8 said:


> no one gives a damn what is a Khan is in India, I doubt anybody knows that Khan is supposed to be pathan, it's only a few who know some thing about Afg know that their ethnic people are khan - and these hybrid khan's of bollywood nowhere look or sound like the Afghanis.


 
That's because Khans of Bollywood are hybrids... Pathans mixed with Dravidian Indians = Bollywood stars.

Besides Khan is a tribe is north western Pkistan, not Afghanistan



harpoon said:


> If I am not wrong, if the tribals had not stopped for their looting and raping spree they would have reached Sri Nagar, and effectively blocked the Indian intervention.


 
Whatever helped your school board sleep at night!!


----------



## OrionHunter

Chinese-Dragon said:


> So Bengalai-speaking Muslims can't be Indians?
> 
> What great logic.


Stop your flaming poppycock for a change. *Here the issue is about ILLEGAL MIGRANTS FROM BANGLADESH!!* And yes, Bangladeshis, whether Hindu, Muslim or Christians cannot be Indians, can they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

Syama Ayas said:


> *Referring to those who came during the colonial era?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source?*
> 
> Maybe Sri Lanka can afford this India cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen.




I think so - If he is talking about estate Tamilians he is right though the nos are disputable. Part of the them were taken back by India in 1960s and who did not take Indian citizenship then were revoked of that offer in 1970s by India. They remained stateless and I think around 2004, they were granted SL citizenship.


----------



## illusion8

Icewolf said:


> That's because Khans of Bollywood are hybrids... Pathans mixed with Dravidian Indians = Bollywood stars.
> 
> Besides Khan is a tribe is north western Pkistan, not Afghanistan



See, even I don't know WTH they originated from, no one's concerned about their roots as long as they can dance and entertain us.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


> i know sir... thats why asking u who told u?
> i repeated same thing to two paksitanis in my life ..
> one was my frnd who lives in islamabad and other is jinxed grl on pdf
> u r among them as brainwashed and need to learn who did wat n when



I am sorry.. but what was it that you told me? I am confused . Icewolf, what is "largest minority"? Care to explain?


----------



## Icewolf

jinxeD_girl said:


> I am sorry.. but what was it that you told me? I am confused . Icewolf, what is "largest minority"? Care to explain?


 
Jinxed, Punjabis are 49% of Pakistan's population.



illusion8 said:


> See, even I don't know WTH they originated from, no one's concerned about their roots as long as they can dance and entertain us.


 
I agree  Btw Im lying to you about Khans being in Northwestern Pakistan, they are also in Afghanistan


----------



## samv

Syama Ayas said:


> Referring to those who came during the colonial era?



Yes. More than a million Indian Tamils were taken from Tamil Nadu and basically dumped in central Sri Lanka. The natives lost their lands, their fields and their livelihoods because the British wanted to commence a coffee then tea industry. 




> Source?



COPE




> Maybe Sri Lanka can afford this India cannot.



India has a population of more than 1.2 billion people.

In comparison Sri Lanka has a population of around 20 - 21 million. 

If Sri Lanka can accept more than a million Indian Tamils as its citizens + the extra 'stateless' ones, then I'm pretty sure India can afford to accept much more than 1 million Bangladeshi immigrants. Don't you think so?




> Not going to happen.



Why not?

The representatives of the Indian Tamils in Sri Lanka are currently sitting in the current Sri Lankan government and the Tamils of Indian origin in Sri Lanka have NOTHING to do with Tamil separatism in the island.

So perhaps Indian fears of the Bangladeshis are misplaced?


----------



## Joe Shearer

samv said:


> If Sri Lanka can accept more than a million Indian Tamils as its citizens, India should be able to accept far more than a million Bangladeshi Muslims as its citizens. Just like Sri Lanka's parliament voted unanimously to provide citizenship to all remaining 'stateless' Indian Tamils in the island, India's parliament should vote unanimously to provide citizenship to any 'stateless' Bangladeshi people.



You really are a scholar, aren't you? There is enough evidence that Jaffna Tamils predates the Sinhala immigrants from Bengal by a couple of centuries. Who were the immigrants and who were the original occupants? Jaffna Tamils living in Sri Lanka for millennia, not even centuries, can't be equated with the miasma creeping and crawling across every permeable border, till we have had to spend huge sums of money to block at least some part of the border. It isn't complete yet, which is why there is still trouble in Dhubri and Kokrajhar.

Since you mentioned the Sri Lankan parliament's magnanimity in offering citizenship to Tamils, try to get your facts correct. The Jaffna Tamils were already citizens, at the time of Sinhala independence. 

*It was the plantation Tamils, legally brought into the country, not sneaking in under the fence, but without citizenship, who had to be recognized. 
*
When you speak of the parliamentary record, you should look at the barbaric actions of 1948 and 1972. Nobody can justify terrorism, on ANY PRETEXT, but the Sri Lankan record of persecution and ethnic cleansing of its Tamils is awful.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Icewolf said:


> Jinxed, Punjabis are 49% of Pakistan's population.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree  Btw Im lying to you about Khans being in Northwestern Pakistan, they are also in Afghanistan



Yes, I think Punjabis now make only 48% now. Which is good. I am Punjabi myself, and I want their numbers to be reduced a little more in Pakistan, so we have ethnically more balanced Pakistan. I have read somewhere that the Punjabi population is leveling off and Pashtuns have become the most fertile group of Pakistan.


----------



## samv

OrionHunter said:


> Stop your flaming poppycock for a change. *Here the issue is about ILLEGAL MIGRANTS FROM BANGLADESH!!* And yes, Bangladeshis, whether Hindu, Muslim or Christians cannot be Indians, can they?



They can be if they are granted citizenship. The USA has done that for many of the illegal immigrants from Mexico.


----------



## Sashan

samv said:


> They can be if they are granted citizenship. The USA has done that for many of the illegal immigrants from Mexico.



Here is the difference - US is a new world with enough land/resources to accomodate many more than 300 million odd population. India cannot. Case to point - US provides child tax credit for each additional child. India has been spending millions on population control and discourage having more than 1 child. See the difference?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

Icewolf said:


> I wonder what Bodos did when the Islamic invaders enslaved them a couple of hundred years back??


 
They waited so that your statements can become null and void in 2012.



Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I think you are fearing that Your Assam! and NE! will be cut down itself from Idea! From my side, We want to say that We are only the True Nation of this territory. We are always concerned about our territory only. We don't care other thing. But We just simply hate any innocent killing.
> 
> Another thing , Any ism is not sufficient enough to hold up a false Nation. False Nation degenerates just in time. It is the chronicle of the history. Your try may face very hard success. And Shame on the killers and it is always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are fearing that Your Assam! and NE! will be cut down itself from Idea! From my side, We want to say that We are only the True Nation of this territory. We are always concerned about our territory only. We don't care other thing. But We just simply hate any innocent killing.
> 
> Another thing , Any ism is not sufficient enough to hold up a false Nation. False Nation degenerates just in time. It is the chronicle of the history. Your try may face very hard success. And Shame on the killers and it is always!


 
You have a mouth to say all this but no balls to back it up with action,thats why the congress is playing with fire.



jinxeD_girl said:


> I am sorry.. but what was it that you told me? I am confused . Icewolf, what is "largest minority"? Care to explain?


 
Aap photo daaliye,woh apne aap mooh kholega?


----------



## Paan Singh

Icewolf said:


> Same as I still dont know any Indian ethnic group... But I am sure everyone in India know Pathan!!! majority of your Bollywood Khan stars are half - Pathan or atleast claim to be
> 
> Besides that Pakistanis who fought to get back Kashmir were Pathan!!!



you people are master in pulling anything in 
kabhi pushtoon,kabhi pathan,kabhi punajbi as islamic culture 
and now pushtoons brought kashmir 
ur pushtoons ran for their life when indian army stepped in otherwise u reached inside kashmir but later on repelled back.
you enjoyed enough killing before indian army arrival but not after it.


----------



## samv

Joe Shearer said:


> You really are a scholar, aren't you? There is enough evidence that Jaffna Tamils predates the Sinhala immigrants from Bengal by a couple of centuries. Who were the immigrants and who were the original occupants? Jaffna Tamils living in Sri Lanka for millennia, not even centuries, can't be equated with the miasma creeping and crawling across every permeable border, till we have had to spend huge sums of money to block at least some part of the border. It isn't complete yet, which is why there is still trouble in Dhubri and Kokrajhar.



Tamils aren't native to Sri Lanka. Their culture, language, history all developed and flourished in what is now Tamil Nadu. Everything of note of the Tamils took place and is found in Tamil Nadu. The idea of a Tamil people did not develop in Sri Lanka but in South India. On the other hand the Sinhalese are native to Sri Lanka; their culture, language, history all developed and flourished in the island. Everything of note of the Sinhalese took place and is found in Sri Lanka. The idea of a Sinhalese people developed entirely in Sri Lanka, and not in India.

Secondly I'm not talking about Jaffna Tamils (who have been in Sri Lanka for centuries) or "Sri Lankan Tamils" here, but Indian Tamils who live mainly in central Sri Lanka. 



> Since you mentioned the Sri Lankan parliament's magnanimity in offering citizenship to Tamils, try to get your facts correct. The Jaffna Tamils were already citizens, at the time of Sinhala independence.



Yes they were. 



> It was the plantation Tamils, legally brought into the country, not sneaking in under the fence, but without citizenship, who had to be recognized.



You mean 'legally brought' by a colonial power that invaded the island and stole all the land for plantations from the natives and then settled foreigners from another country in that land?



> When you speak of the parliamentary record, you should look at the barbaric actions of 1948 and 1972. Nobody can justify terrorism, on ANY PRETEXT, but the Sri Lankan record of persecution and ethnic cleansing of its Tamils is awful.



Have a look at all the persecution metered out to the Kashmiris, Muslims, Dalits, Christians, Sikhs etc in India before pointing fingers at others. People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.



Sashan said:


> Here is the difference - US is a new world with enough land/resources to accomodate many more than 300 million odd population. India cannot. Case to point - US provides child tax credit for each additional child. India has been spending millions on population control and discourage having more than 1 child. See the difference?



India has one of the fastest growing economies in the world does it not? It prides itself on becoming the next world power. It has a population of more than 1.2 billion - what is an extra few million citizens going to do to the demographics? Nothing much.

You can add the whole population of Sri Lanka (21 million) into India's population and it would have basically a diddly squat effect on India's demographics.


----------



## ashokdeiva

Joe Shearer said:


> You really are a scholar, aren't you? There is enough evidence that Jaffna Tamils predates the Sinhala immigrants from Bengal by a couple of centuries. Who were the immigrants and who were the original occupants? Jaffna Tamils living in Sri Lanka for millennia, not even centuries, can't be equated with the miasma creeping and crawling across every permeable border, till we have had to spend huge sums of money to block at least some part of the border. It isn't complete yet, which is why there is still trouble in Dhubri and Kokrajhar.
> 
> Since you mentioned the Sri Lankan parliament's magnanimity in offering citizenship to Tamils, try to get your facts correct. The Jaffna Tamils were already citizens, at the time of Sinhala independence.
> 
> *It was the plantation Tamils, legally brought into the country, not sneaking in under the fence, but without citizenship, who had to be recognized.
> *
> When you speak of the parliamentary record, you should look at the barbaric actions of 1948 and 1972. Nobody can justify terrorism, on ANY PRETEXT, but the Sri Lankan record of persecution and ethnic cleansing of its Tamils is awful.


Joe, you are telling that in deaf ears, these guys think that they were original natives of the Land, where as they themselves are imigrants from Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neuro

Oldest Murugan/Karthikeya temple , Yaalpaanam(Jaffna) , SL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

samv said:


> Yes. More than a million Indian Tamils were taken from Tamil Nadu and basically dumped in central Sri Lanka. The natives lost their lands, their fields and their livelihoods because the British wanted to commence a coffee then tea industry.



Good of Sri Lanka, but those chaps were in SL because of the British.




> COPE



Again a colonial era problem.




> India has a population of more than 1.2 billion people.
> 
> In comparison Sri Lanka has a population of around 20 - 21 million.
> 
> If Sri Lanka can accept more than a million Indian Tamils as its citizens + the extra 'stateless' ones, then I'm pretty sure India can afford to accept much more than 1 million Bangladeshi immigrants. Don't you think so?



Going by your Example India has accepted and absorbed many people who migrated to India during the partition across the border. Our current PM is one of them.

I"ll put it this way, if those Bangladeshis or to say East Pakistanis chose to migrate to India during the partition then yes , India should/must grant them Indian citizenship.

But then these people comes after Bangladesh was a independent nation. If your rule should holds good, all nations in the world should accept illegal immigrants as citizens.


If you can show me an example where after independence if Some Indian refugees/migrants went to Sri lanka in large number and were granted citizenship.

I"ll say, Sri Lanka has greater moral values as a nation and India too should accept these illegal immigrants.





> Why not?
> 
> The representatives of the Indian Tamils in Sri Lanka are currently sitting in the current Sri Lankan government and the Tamils of Indian origin in Sri Lanka have NOTHING to do with Tamil separatism in the island.
> 
> So perhaps Indian fears of the Bangladeshis are misplaced?



Indian concern are more about the opinion of the natives of that region and economic impact.


----------



## bronxbull

samv said:


> Tamils aren't native to Sri Lanka. Their culture, language, history all developed and flourished in what is now Tamil Nadu. Everything of note of the Tamils took place and is found in Tamil Nadu. The idea of a Tamil people did not develop in Sri Lanka but in South India. On the other hand the Sinhalese are native to Sri Lanka; their culture, language, history all developed and flourished in the island. Everything of note of the Sinhalese took place and is found in Sri Lanka. The idea of a Sinhalese people developed entirely in Sri Lanka, and not in India.
> 
> Secondly I'm not talking about Jaffna Tamils (who have been in Sri Lanka for centuries) or "Sri Lankan Tamils" here, but Indian Tamils who live mainly in central Sri Lanka.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they were.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean 'legally brought' by a colonial power that invaded the island and stole all the land for plantations from the natives and then settled foreigners from another country in that land?
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at all the persecution metered out to the Kashmiris, Muslims, Dalits, Christians, Sikhs etc in India before pointing fingers at others. People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> India has one of the fastest growing economies in the world does it not? It prides itself on becoming the next world power. It has a population of more than 1.2 billion - what is an extra few million citizens going to do to the demographics? Nothing much.
> 
> You can add the whole population of Sri Lanka (21 million) into India's population and it would have basically a diddly squat effect on India's demographics.


 
Jaffna Tamils are native to the island,even more so than the Theravada Buddhists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neuro

samv said:


> Tamils aren't native to Sri Lanka. Their culture, language, history all developed and flourished in what is now Tamil Nadu. Everything of note of the Tamils took place and is found in Tamil Nadu. The idea of a Tamil people did not develop in Sri Lanka but in South India. On the other hand the Sinhalese are native to Sri Lanka; their culture, language, history all developed and flourished in the island. Everything of note of the Sinhalese took place and is found in Sri Lanka. The idea of a Sinhalese people developed entirely in Sri Lanka, and not in India.



Singalese are separate species ? actually Sinhalese are from Bengal that the truth.

Pandyas had trade with ROME , ARABIA , EGYPT even Cholas extended their borders upto Malaysia. Bottomline is tamils ruled entire Indian ocean and Bay of Bengal for many centuries. Tamils are natives singalese are outsiders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samv

Syama Ayas said:


> Good of Sri Lanka, but those chaps were in SL because of the British.



Doesn't really matter. They can certainly be viewed as illegal immigrants. And there were certainly many illegal Indian immigrants in Sri Lanka. 



> Going by your Example India has accepted and absorbed many people who migrated to India during the partition across the border. Our current PM is one of them.



So then, why the problem in doing the same today?




> I"ll put it this way, if those Bangladeshis or to say East Pakistanis chose to migrate to India during the partition then yes , India should/must grant them Indian citizenship.
> 
> But then these people comes after Bangladesh was a independent nation. If your rule should holds good, all nations in the world should accept illegal immigrants as citizens.



Do you have any proof than any of these people came after independence? Secondly there were more than 100 000 Indian Tamils in Sri Lanka WITH Indian citizenship but they were all granted Sri Lankan citizenship. 



> If you can show me an example where after independence if Some Indian refugees/migrants went to Sri lanka in large number and were granted citizenship.



I showed you the example where more than 100 000 Indian Tamils were granted Sri Lankan citizenship. 

If Sri Lanka can do that, then so can India with regards to the Bangladeshis/Bengali Muslims.


----------



## Srinivas

These migrants are becoming a new resource for the violent terror organizations acting against India. This has become a National security issue.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Icewolf said:


> In Indian textbooks that is what they've teached you
> 
> 
> 
> Besides Khan is a tribe is north western Pakistan..........




Are you really that ill-read?

Try this, if it doesn't strain you: Indo-Pakistani War, 1947-1949, Tom Cooper, Air Combat Information Group, 2003

Also, Khan is a Mongol title, slowly adopted throughout central Asia when the Mongols ruled, and adopted by the Pakhtun from their neighbours, including the Uzbeg.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

samv said:


> Tamils aren't native to Sri Lanka.



With such mentaility i doubt peace will ever come to Sri Lanka.

How are people living from 2nd or erd century in Sri Lanka not native?

http://www.ejvs.laurasianacademy.com/ejvs0801/ejvs0801.txt



> You mean 'legally brought' by a colonial power that invaded the island and stole all the land for plantations from the natives and then settled foreigners from another country in that land?



Take that up with UK then.




> Have a look at all the persecution metered out to the Kashmiris, Muslims, Dalits, Christians, Sikhs etc in India before pointing fingers at others. People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.



When was the last India/Indians attempted to ethnically cleanse/burn library (culture) of those mentioned above?




> India has one of the fastest growing economies in the world does it not? *It prides itself on becoming the next world power.*



When did any Indian Govt ever mention that?





> It has a population of more than 1.2 billion - what is an extra few million citizens going to do to the demographics? Nothing much.



Easy for an outsider to say.



> You can add the whole population of Sri Lanka (21 million) into India's population and it would have basically a diddly squat effect on India's demographics.



Depends on the region where they are concentrated., Not much of a problem if they are scatter.



samv said:


> Doesn't really matter. They can certainly be viewed as illegal immigrants.



How so? What was the status given to them before Sri Lankan independence?



> And there were certainly many illegal Indian immigrants in Sri Lanka.



Specific number?



> So then, why the problem in doing the same today?



They weren't illegal migrants back then.




> Do you have any proof than any of these people came after independence? Secondly there were more than 100 000 Indian Tamils in Sri Lanka WITH Indian citizenship but they were all granted Sri Lankan citizenship.



Your link mentions this:



> &#8220;These people have contributed so much to this country but were denied all their rights and had to struggle for 55 years *to achieve the rights they had prior to 1948.* This is symbolic of the ethnic divide in this country.&#8221;







> I should you the example where more than 100 000 Indian Tamils were granted Sri Lankan citizenship.



If your referring to your previous link, what was the status of those people prior to 1948, were they classified as Indian citizens in the Dominion of Sri Lanka? 



> If Sri Lanka can do that, then so can India with regards to the Bangladeshis/Bengali Muslims



Not necessarily.

PS : samv, i"ll get back to you after a while, have work now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samv

Syama Ayas said:


> With such mentaility i doubt peace will ever come to Sri Lanka.[/
> 
> How are people living from 2nd or erd century in Sri Lanka not native?



Ethnic groups have been superceded by nation states. All Sri Lankan citizens are citizens of the state whether they are Tamil, Sinhalese, Moor, Malay or whatever. (Similarly all Indian citizens are citizens of that country whether they are Gujarati, Marathi, Bengali, Malayali etc). That does not mean that Tamils are native to Sri Lanka. The homeland of the Tamil people, as an ethnic group, is found in South India in what is known as "Tamil Nadu" -- not in Sri Lanka. Similarly the homeland of the Gujarati people is Gujarat, the Marathi people is Maharashatra; it is Kerala for the Malayali people and Karnataka for the Kannadiga people. Similarly the homeland of the Sinhalese people is Sri Lanka (which is the size of an Indian state). Tamils are not native to Punjab, and they are not native to Sri Lanka. Those Tamils who are in Sri Lanka are Sri Lankan citizens however, and they are an absolutely tiny, tiny portion of the global Tamil population the VAST majority of whom reside in Tamil Nadu ("Tamil Country"), in India. 



> Take that up with UK then.



It has already been dealt with. 




> When was the last India/Indians attempted to ethnically cleanse/burn library (culture) of those mentioned above?



Gujarat, Orissa, Kashmir, the massacre of Sikhs.

Have a look at how millions upon millions of Dalits are treated in India. 

You don't think that is a crime against humanity? 





> Easy for an outsider to say.



Yes, when it makes sense. 



> Depends on the region where they are concentrated., Not much of a problem if they are scatter.



If I am not mistaken the vast majority of those who reside in the North Eastern portion of India are Bengali speakers.



Neuro said:


> Singalese are separate species ? actually Sinhalese are from Bengal that the truth.
> 
> Pandyas had trade with ROME , ARABIA , EGYPT even Cholas extended their borders upto Malaysia. Bottomline is tamils ruled entire Indian ocean and Bay of Bengal for many centuries. Tamils are natives singalese are outsiders.




Are they now? 

So there were ancient Sinhalese kingdoms in Bengal?

The Sinhalese language developed in Bengal and was spoken there? And it magically disappeared from its homeland and then flourished in a distant island?

And today's Bengalis are the descendants of the Sinhalese kingdoms that flourished in North East India? And the Bengali language is a descendant of the Sinhalese language that supeceded it?

Would love to see all your evidence; would make interesting reading.


----------



## Bhairava

Desert Fox said:


> Well, what took place during op. searchlight wasn't no child's game, people were actually killed and persecuted, so if what you say is true than there would not have been even a single Bangladeshi in NE india regardless of what the government says or does.



The tribes of North East can be more vicious if need be.

Till now they have not resorted to violence on large scale, but of they ever do there is only one outcome.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> By revisionists and marxists whose only goal in life is to super-impose a pro-invader image on Indian history.
> 
> It makes all the more fun when people deny the "conversion by sword" (outta shame, guilty feeling) when the first one to do the same was one MBQ. Anyway I cant fault you for parroting what they teach you..but today, with all the internet, and stuff, dont expect others to buy your bullcrap.



You should be aware, as one of the most active Sangh Parivar supporters on this forum, and a viciously bigoted one at that, that revisionist is applied to the peculiar lot of people who are trying to re-write history from the Hindu point of view - currentlyrepresented by Talageri and Elst.


----------



## Bhairava

Icewolf said:


> I wonder what Bodos did when the Islamic invaders enslaved them a couple of hundred years back??



No Islamic invader ever enslaved them, afaik.

Sure the Mughals tried, but the Ahoms (another Assamese tribe) kicked their ***** out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neuro

^^^

Don't speak like stupid singalese language having similarity with Bengali . For all dravidian's language proto-tamil is the mother of all languages like wise Sanskrit in north India.

Singalese not come under dravidian language branch then hw come you claiming that singalese are native to SL .If that is case Sinhalese language is spontaneously developed that means endemic?.


----------



## ashokdeiva

samv said:


> So there were Sinhalese kingdoms in Bengal?
> 
> The Sinhalese language developed in Bengal?
> 
> And today's Bengalis are the descendants of the Sinhalese kingdoms that flourished in North East India?
> 
> Would love to see all your evidence; would make interesting reading.


so you go to a new place and develop a new language, so that land becomes your not the ones who lived there before your arival.
come on man. Tamils lived there before your race came there. and because Tamils have their nativity in TN does not mean sqat and your argument of sending SLs Tamil who inhibited the land before you to TN stands void.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Icewolf said:


> I wonder what Bodos did when the Islamic invaders enslaved them a couple of hundred years back??



I am increasingly uneasy about the criticism that I have directed to you earlier, and it looks as if I owe you an apology.

I was under the impression that you were deliberately distorting facts to make an argument. However, another possibility has begun to emerge, based on several of your recent comments. It is possible that you genuinely don't know the facts, were not aware of some detail, and do not have the wherewithal to look up the correct situation.

Please answer one question very honestly: are you genuinely not aware of the political situation in Assam prior to the British conquest of the Ahom kings?



Bhairava said:


> No Islamic invader ever enslaved them, afaik.
> 
> Sure the Mughals tried, but the Ahoms (another Assamese tribe) kicked their ***** out.



Can it be that he really did not know? I would have thought he is being provocative, but in several other cases, he turns out to be shockingly ignorant.


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> You should be aware, as one of the most active Sangh Parivar supporters on this forum, and a viciously bigoted one at that, that revisionist is applied to the peculiar lot of people who are trying to re-write history from the Hindu point of view - currentlyrepresented by Talageri and Elst.



No wonder the so-called "liberals" are actually the most dogmatic and the intolerant of all - pushing their viewpoint on everyone and trying to browbeat anyone who doesnt agree with them as "intolerant" and "bigoted". Not anymore. The veneer is falling off. 

If you are indeed liberal then you ought to be accomodating to my views, if not then you are no liberal.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> No wonder the so-called "liberals" are actually the most dogmatic and the intolerant of all - pushing their viewpoint on everyone and trying to browbeat anyone who doesnt agree with them as "intolerant" and "bigoted". Not anymore. We have seen through the veneer.
> 
> If you are indeed liberal then you ought to be accomodating to my views, if not then you are no liberal.



Under the veneer there is normally solid wood, what do you see? 

And your remark is grossly unfair. What I have said again and again is that this OOI stuff is yet unproven, and unaccepted. Nothing more. 

How can an individual enter into a pact with another individual to accept an academic point of view before the academic world has itself come to some tentative conclusions?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

shivajitheinvaderkiller said:


> Hope bodos will hit back hard , illegal fanatic migrants free assam \m/



the bodos are fighting for exactly that....Azad Assam 

so sure, good luck to them!


----------



## Roybot

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the bodos are fighting for exactly that....Azad Assam
> 
> so sure, good luck to them!



You seem to be stuck in the 90's.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Paan Singh said:


> keep lolling
> Bd's here are thousand times worst than afgans in paksitan
> 
> now got it???



you have no idea wtf ur talkin about


----------



## illusion8

INDIAISM said:


> For your information Mughals were naver able to enslave sikhs....Yes they definatly Ruled Rajputs......*Btw have you heard about the Grat Hari Singh Nalwa*
> 
> *On a second note just few months ago i heard the Only Legal Heir of The Gread Mughal Empire was driving Rikshaw in streets of West Bengal..to fulfill his daily needs. *
> 
> articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2010-04-27/hyderabad/28139632_1_mughals-descendant-bahadur-shah-zafar




I thought this was last one of the farts alive.


----------



## samv

Neuro said:


> ^^^
> 
> Don't speak like stupid singalese language having similarity with Bengali . For all dravidian's language proto-tamil is the mother of all languages like wise Sanskrit in north India.



I'm sorry, weren't you the one saying that the Sinhalese are from Bengal? Have you changed your tune now? 



> Singalese not come under dravidian language branch then hw come you claiming that singalese are native to SL .If that is case Sinhalese language is spontaneously developed that means endemic?.



You're right - the Sinhalese language is classified as an Indo-Aryan language like Hindi, Punjabi, Gujarati, Marathi, Oriya.

But then, so is Dhivehi which is spoken in the Maldives. 

So tell me, how come there are Dravidian language speaking Brahui in Pakistan?



ashokdeiva said:


> so you go to a new place and develop a new language, so that land becomes your not the ones who lived there before your arival.
> come on man. Tamils lived there before your race came there. and because Tamils have their nativity in TN does not mean sqat and your argument of sending SLs Tamil who inhibited the land before you to TN stands void.



So you are saying like Neuro, that there were Sinhalese people who came from India? This means that there must have been flourishing Sinhalese kingdoms in ancient India and the Sinhalese language must have been spoken in India. Do you have any evidence of this? I would like to have a look at it. Like a typical Tamil nationalist you keep repeating the same old stuff - according to you guys the Sinhalese come from Gujarat or Bengal or Orissa or Kalinga or they are Malayalis or they are Tamils who converted to Buddhism. Which one of these 'theories' do you subscribe to? 

And where have I ever said that Tamils who inhabit Sri Lanka should be sent to Tamil Nadu? 

Tamils have absolutely no evidence of a flourishing civilization in Sri Lanka. 

The Sinhalese, on the other hand, do.

Evidence of a flourishing Tamil civilization is found in the Tamil homeland of Tamil Nadu, however.

Tamils in Sri Lanka are the remnants of Tamil invasions into Sri Lanka, which happened quite frequently. That is why most of them are found in northern Sri Lanka. Cholas, Pandyas and Cheras are not native to Sri Lanka - they are native to South India.


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> Under the veneer there is normally solid wood, what do you see?
> 
> And your remark is grossly unfair. What I have said again and again is that this OOI stuff is yet unproven, and unaccepted. Nothing more.
> 
> How can an individual enter into a pact with another individual to accept an academic point of view before the academic world has itself come to some tentative conclusions?



Who or what gave you the impression that I believe in OOI ?

For the record I don't believe in it - I believe in the theory of migration spread over thousands of years and those small migrant communities completely and wholly assimilating into the local setup like the Hepthalites.

The problem is people have one stereotype and keep peddling that without knowing that individual opinions about specific issues vary even amongst those who agree on a common idealogy on a broad basis.

Anyway let's not get offtopic.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

samv said:


> Ethnic groups have been superceded by nation states. All Sri Lankan citizens are citizens of the state whether they are Tamil, Sinhalese, Moor, Malay or whatever. (Similarly all Indian citizens are citizens of that country whether they are Gujarati, Marathi, Bengali, Malayali etc). That does not mean that Tamils are native to Sri Lanka. The homeland of the Tamil people, as an ethnic group, is found in South India in what is known as "Tamil Nadu" -- not in Sri Lanka. Similarly the homeland of the Gujarati people is Gujarat, the Marathi people is Maharashatra; it is Kerala for the Malayali people and Karnataka for the Kannadiga people. Similarly the homeland of the Sinhalese people is Sri Lanka (which is the size of an Indian state). Tamils are not native to Punjab, and they are not native to Sri Lanka. Those Tamils who are in Sri Lanka are Sri Lankan citizens however, and they are an absolutely tiny, tiny portion of the global Tamil population the VAST majority of whom reside in Tamil Nadu ("Tamil Country"), in India.



Different perspectives, i won't entirely disagree on this.



> It has already been dealt with.



Good!






> Gujarat, Orissa, Kashmir, the massacre of Sikhs.
> 
> Have a look at how millions upon millions of Dalits are treated in India.
> 
> You don't think that is a crime against humanity?



If the above were encouraged by the Indian Govt then yes! 



> Yes, when it makes sense.



See, India had some 60,000 Afghan refugees, but very few were granted citizenship, why will an impoverished nation burden itself even more? India even went for a war on this issue, the 1971 war.




> If I am not mistaken the vast majority of those who reside in the North Eastern portion of India are Bengali speakers.



Yes and they concentrated in West Bengal, where these immigrants are not welcome. 

Problem comes with the immigrants migrating to Assam.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

INDIAISM said:


> For your information Mughals were naver able to enslave sikhs....Yes they definatly Ruled Rajputs......*Btw have you heard about the Grat Hari Singh Nalwa*
> 
> *On a second note just few months ago i heard the Only Legal Heir of The Gread Mughal Empire was driving Rikshaw in streets of West Bengal..to fulfill his daily needs. *
> 
> articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2010-04-27/hyderabad/28139632_1_mughals-descendant-bahadur-shah-zafar



There r few others too. According to the book the city of djinns, one of the Mughal Princess works as a librarian in New Delhi. He brothers left for Pakistan, but she decided to stay back in India.



illusion8 said:


> I thought this was last one of the farts alive.



So sad, looks more Indian than Mughal (Turkic).


----------



## Hindustani

illusion8 said:


> I thought this was last one of the farts alive.



He meant legal heir.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> Who or what gave you the impression that I believe in OOI ?



What do you mean? What about remarks like this, then?



> By revisionists and marxists whose only goal in life is to super-impose a pro-invader image on Indian history


----------



## Hindustani

jinxeD_girl said:


> So sad, looks more Indian than Mughal (Turkic).




Well there were intermarriages between the Rajputs and Mughals.


----------



## Bhairava

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the bodos are fighting for exactly that....Azad Assam
> 
> so sure, good luck to them!



I think you just posted post#725 without reading the previous 724 posts. Azad Assam yeah..from the illegal Bangladeshis or former East Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

I guess neuro is talking about the legend of vijay singha, although I'm not sure of its true


----------



## Neuro

samv said:


> I'm sorry, weren't you the one saying that the Sinhalese are from Bengal? Have you changed your tune now?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right - the Sinhalese language is classified as an Indo-Aryan language like Hindi, Punjabi, Gujarati, Marathi, Oriya.
> 
> But then, so is Dhivehi which is spoken in the Maldives.
> 
> So tell me, how come there are Dravidian language speaking Brahui in Pakistan?



Wat you saying is not matters according to linguistics research its proved that you are from bengal.

There are evidence implies that proto dravidian language usage in Mohanjadaro and Harappan civilization. 

They worshiped Pasupathi , in tamil Pasu means cow , it implies god of cattle.

Tamil king(forgot the name) invaded Kalinga mordern day Orissa and WB and married Kalinga princess. To avoid problems he brought to SL and given his kingdom. Technically Sinhalese are descendants of tamils and bengalis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> What do you mean? What about remarks like this, then?



Means those who peddle things like Brahmanical Hindu tyranny destroyed Buddhism, Aurangazeb was a benevolent, kind hearted ruler who built some temples, Tipu was a great secular patriot, there were absolutely no conversions to Islam by sword in India, glossing over the massacre of 30,000 Rajputs in Chitod by Akbar "the great" etc etc.

You need to read the context of my reply to *The_Showstopper* before juxtaposing irrelevant things here.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Roybot said:


> You seem to be stuck in the 90's.



Tehelka - India's Independent Weekly News Magazine

Bodo rebels kill Hindi speakers - Times Of India


----------



## harpoon

Joe Shearer said:


> You should be aware, as one of the most active Sangh Parivar supporters on this forum, and a viciously bigoted one at that, *that revisionist is applied to the peculiar lot of people who are trying to re-write history from the Hindu point of view* - currentlyrepresented by Talageri and Elst.



AFAIK, Tipu Sulthan is still considered a hero in our text books only bcs he fought against the British. His various attrocoites against the Hindus & Christians in Malabar region and his ambitious campaigns against various other Indian kingdoms glossed over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

West Bengal already has taken million of immigrants, which along with communist rule were main reason for our demise from one of the most developed state in india.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Icewolf said:


> Rajputs, Sikhs, and Marathas were all enslaved by Mughals, time to time.


And now you are being enslaved by Americans and are at feet of Chinese..
Guess who is having a bad time?
Live in the present,not the past.


----------



## WAR-rior

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I think you are getting cured! You will be completely cured when you will kick out all the Aryans from your hearts and the Faces! It may be happened if you are a really a Dravidian!!!! But point is not that, point is that Dravidian Muslim root of Assam are being killed which is inspired by the Aryan cluster. No sacrifice of blood is meaningless. It must create new history. Ya, Dravidian Muslim Root is the highest & core component of the Bangladeshi Race! For this reason, we are well concerned with this brutal cruel killing of humanity. Shame on the killers!



What Aryan - Dravidian Bullsh!t are u talking bout. I request you to come back to 21st century A.D from 21st Century B.C.

Muslims all around the world shud learn to live in present rather than always singing bout past and prehistoric sagas.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Hindustani said:


> No clue bro, apparently he's a rikshawala in Bengal



That is so pathetic and lame. You are calling a poor helpless guy a SOB only bcoz what his ancestors did! Shame.


----------



## Screambowl

reason is still unknown then why are you guys crumbling over nonsense reasons on your own?


----------



## Hindustani

jinxeD_girl said:


> Not trying to defend Icewolf.. but maybe he meant Indians when he said Hindus. As many Indians claimed on this forum before that Hinduism is NOT a religion, it is a way of life, and every indian whether Hindu, Muslim, Sikh, Christian etc is culturally a HINDU.



Not trying to be a smart a$$, but now India/Indians existed? I'll use this quote for future references. And yes Hinduism isn't an organized religion. And no Sikhs, Christians Muslims etc are not culturally Hindu. They have their own unique way of doing rituals varying from region.



jinxeD_girl said:


> That is so pathetic and lame. You are calling a poor helpless guy a SOB only bcoz what his ancestors did! Shame.




Where did I call him a SOB?


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Punjabbi Munda said:


> And now you are being enslaved by Americans and are at feet of Chinese..
> Guess who is having a bad time?
> Live in the present,not the past.



Indians are enslaved by Americans too, but in a different sort of way! . They give us free Aid without we doing ANY work for them. As far as Indians are concerned they hire you for $2-3 per hour and make u work like donkeysGot the clue? If not, ever heard of cheap outsourcing of jobs to India? Once a slave, always a slave.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I think you are getting cured! You will be completely cured when you will kick out all the Aryans from your hearts and the Faces! It may be happened if you are a really a Dravidian!!!! But point is not that, point is that Dravidian Muslim root of Assam are being killed which is inspired by the Aryan cluster. No sacrifice of blood is meaningless. It must create new history. Ya, Dravidian Muslim Root is the highest & core component of the Bangladeshi Race! For this reason, we are well concerned with this brutal cruel killing of humanity. Shame on the killers!



i wonder what your views are on semitics; considering a good % of your country's economic stability rests on remmittance earnings from Arab (GCC) countries

you really are a clown, dude....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

samv said:


> If Sri Lanka can accept more than a million Indian Tamils as its citizens, India should be able to accept far more than a million Bangladeshi Muslims as its citizens. Just like Sri Lanka's parliament voted unanimously to provide citizenship to all remaining 'stateless' Indian Tamils in the island, India's parliament should vote unanimously to provide citizenship to any 'stateless' Bangladeshi people.



We have done that long time back. Actually, we dint wait for your request on PDF to get into action. But what wud you do if another 2 million Indian Tamils came to stay in SriLanka? Hope you wont mind giving citizenship to them too. Rite?


----------



## Icewolf

illusion8 said:


> The only people who obeyed their orders and were sired by them, are not in the new country called India (though some are still here) anymore they have their own countries now,
> 
> rest of us defied them.


 
WHHAHAHAH!!! Don't lie to sooth yourself, else I'll pull up millions of Hindu slaves that Babur and other Mughal leaders had for his campaigns...


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> Indians are enslaved by Americans too, but in a different sort of way! . They give us free Aid without we doing ANY work for them. As far as Indians are concerned they hire you for $2-3 per hour and make u work like donkeysGot the clue? If not, ever heard of cheap outsourcing of jobs to India? Once a slave, always a slave.



if this is the case then china is too slave  and indian IT market is one of the biggest and brings huge chunk to economy...
agar itna hai to tum bhi kar lo


----------



## Joe Shearer

ashokdeiva said:


> Joe, you are telling that in deaf ears, these guys think that they were original natives of the Land, where as they themselves are imigrants from Bengal




Kalinga. Be careful, they don't like being confused with Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Tehelka - India's Independent Weekly News Magazine
> 
> Bodo rebels kill Hindi speakers - Times Of India



Doesn't say anything about Independence Movement.

Bodos now have other fish to fry, their attention has been diverted(deliberately or accidentally who knows) and they ll be busy with that for some time now.


----------



## illusion8

Icewolf said:


> WHHAHAHAH!!! Don't lie to sooth yourself, else I'll pull up millions of Hindu slaves that Babur and other Mughal leaders had for his campaigns...



LOL please do!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

jinxeD_girl said:


> Indians are enslaved by Americans too, but in a different sort of way! . They give us free Aid without we doing ANY work for them. As far as Indians are concerned they hire you for $2-3 per hour and make u work like donkeysGot the clue? If not, ever heard of cheap outsourcing of jobs to India? Once a slave, always a slave.


Haha..delusions at its best,you are fighting 'their war' as many Pakistanis say here,they blow up 10's of your people every now and then with their drones,kill 26 soldiers of yours for nothing.
While they come to India asking for jobs,'request' India to open up FDI in retail,ask India for a join venture in fighter aircrafts,nuclear deal and the list goes on..
Ignorance is a bliss indeed..and you are enjoying it!



Icewolf said:


> WHHAHAHAH!!! Don't lie to sooth yourself, else I'll pull up millions of Hindu slaves that Babur and other Mughal leaders had for his campaigns...


Lets talk about the present,where does your country and muslims stand today??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Haha..delusions at its best,you are fighting 'their war' as many Pakistanis say here,they blow up 10's of your people every now and then with their drones,kill 26 soldiers of yours for nothing.
> While they come to India asking for jobs,'request' India to open up FDI in retail,ask India for a join venture in fighter aircrafts,nuclear deal and the list goes on..
> Ignorance is a bliss indeed..and you are enjoying it!


 
Kill your sailors for nothing... Call your country a backward country that speaks ape quoted by Reagan... I assure you.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Icewolf said:


> Kill your sailors for nothing... Call your country a backward country that speaks ape quoted by Reagan... I assure you.


Killing sailors mistakenly,that doesn't even make sense to describe anything in international relations,when they shot they didn't know if the sailors were Indian/Pakistani/Arab or whatever.

Why are you talking about individual comments or quotes?Talk about what happens diplomatically and where India and Pakistan stand.


----------



## Icewolf

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Killing sailors for mistakenly,that doesn't even make sense to describe anything in international relations,when they shot they didn't know if the sailors were Indian/Pakistani/Arab or whatever.
> 
> Why are you talking about individual comments or quotes?Talk about what happens diplomatically and where India and Pakistan stand.


 
Seems you are the new generation of Indians who don't follow your media!! Apparently your Indian media crying everyday that it wasn't a accident??

Ronald Reagan hated India, just go through his posts... Especially he helped us dearley when he sent USS Enterprise, thank!!!


----------



## Bhairava

Chinese-Dragon said:


> So Bengalai-speaking Muslims can't be Indians?



What is Bengalai..Is it the cousin of rasamalai ?

On topic, Bengali Muslims can sure be Indians but not all Bengali Muslims in India are Indians. An Indian bengali this side of the border can easily identify a Bangladeshi Bengali. Accents give you away.

But I think you already knew that and was only indulging in your daily quota of **** stirring.



samv said:


> If Sri Lanka can accept more than a million Indian Tamils as its citizens, India should be able to accept far more than a million Bangladeshi Muslims as its citizens. Just like Sri Lanka's parliament voted unanimously to provide citizenship to all remaining 'stateless' Indian Tamils in the island, India's parliament should vote unanimously to provide citizenship to any 'stateless' Bangladeshi people.



BS !

The Tamils came to Lanka in two different times - during the Chola conquest as soldiers and traders and later during the brits as laborers. All this happened before Ceylon got its independence and hence are the legal citizens of Lanka. 

Here it is different, they came just decades back and are coming till today as illegal immigrants. 

Stop trolling Sinhala.

BTW the original inhabitants of Lanka are the tribal Veddas and not the Singalas..The Singalas are as much immigrants as the Tamils.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Icewolf said:


> Seems you are the new generation of Indians who don't follow your media!! Apparently your Indian media crying everyday that it wasn't a accident??
> 
> Ronald Reagan hated India, just go through his posts... Especially he helped us dearley when he sent USS Enterprise, thank!!!


Leave the media,describe the incident,they shot the sailors,they didn't know whether they were Indian/Pakistani or any other.

Ronald Reagan?Hello sir,he left the office in 1989,its 2012 here,are you aware enough or do you need some links to enlighten yourself!


----------



## illusion8

Icewolf said:


> Seems you are the new generation of Indians who don't follow your media!! Apparently your Indian media crying everyday that it wasn't a accident??
> 
> Ronald Reagan hated India, just go through his posts... Especially he helped us dearley when he sent USS Enterprise, thank!!!



Yes you are so right America hates us and loves Pakistan!!

They insult us and respects you everytime!!

u are their major non NATO allies!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Icewolf said:


> Seems you are the new generation of Indians who don't follow your media!! Apparently your Indian media crying everyday that it wasn't a accident??
> 
> *Ronald Reagan hated India, just go through his posts... Especially he helped us dearley when he sent USS Enterprise, thank!!*!



It was Nixon who sent the 7 th fleet. Reagan gave you Afghan War and all things associated with it that haunts you to this day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Icewolf said:


> Ronald Reagan hated India, just go through his posts... Especially *he helped us dearley when he sent USS Enterprise,* thank!!!



So Joe Shearer was right after all.

It is not your hatred that is visible in your posts, but rather your ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

jinxeD_girl said:


> Indians are enslaved by Americans too, but in a different sort of way! . They give us free Aid without we doing ANY work for them. As far as Indians are concerned they hire you for $2-3 per hour and make u work like donkeysGot the clue? If not, ever heard of cheap outsourcing of jobs to India? Once a slave, always a slave.



Who are you seriously? human only rite? 

You are the 1st person in universe who is feeling pride of getting some AID. Its human dignity to earn his buck, no matter whether he gets right value for it or not. Yaar, 1st person you are who is proud of getting BHEEK. KUDOS.


----------



## Icewolf

WAR-rior said:


> Who are you seriously? human only rite?
> 
> You are the 1st person in universe who is feeling pride of getting some AID. Its human dignity to earn his buck, no matter whether he gets right value for it or not. Yaar, 1st person you are who is proud of getting BHEEK. KUDOS.


 
600 million in your country do beek yet you are acting as if Pakistan is proud?? Get a life man


----------



## kalu_miah

Very sad, a country cannot manage its own affairs and pointing finger at other people. It seems Indians need training on how to maintain law and order.


----------



## Srinivas

kalu_miah said:


> Very sad, a country cannot manage its own affairs and pointing finger at other people. It seems Indians need training on how to maintain law and order.



Yeah it becomes difficult when indigenous people got angry over the occupants. This is some kind of revolution happening in North East.


----------



## Kesang

kalu_miah said:


> Very sad, a country cannot manage its own affairs and pointing finger at other people. It seems Indians need training on how to maintain law and order.


 
oh ya. We always blame rawamy for even dead of a mosquito in our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Icewolf said:


> 600 million in your country do beek yet you are acting as if Pakistan is proud?? Get a life man



I think what Indians r trying to say is that it is OK if 600 million people in their country r poor beggars and go for bheek everyday. On a second thought, i think it is much better that 600 million Indians r asking for BHEEK in their own country from their own fellow men instead of treated like slaves, getting abused by americans, working for $2-3 per hour by cheap outsourcing. What u say?


----------



## Hindustani

jinxeD_girl said:


> I think what Indians r trying to say is that it is OK if 600 million people in their country r poor beggars and go for bheek everyday. On a second thought, i think it is much better that 600 million Indians r asking for BHEEK in their own country from their own fellow men instead of treated like slaves, getting abused by americans, working for $2-3 per hour by cheap outsourcing. What u say?



Sure beats the hell outta being droned.


----------



## Bhairava

jinxeD_girl said:


> I think what Indians r trying to say is that it is OK if 600 million people in their country r poor beggars and go for bheek everyday. On a second thought, i think it is much better that 600 million Indians r asking for BHEEK in their own country from their own fellow men instead of treated like slaves, getting abused by americans, working for $2-3 per hour by cheap outsourcing. What u say?



Better to work honestly, even its for $2 and take care of your loved ones than go kaboom in a marketplace in search for that elusive jannat and the "benefits" that are supposed to be associated with that .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Bhairava said:


> Better to work honestly, even its for $2 than go kaboom in a marketplace in search for that elusive jannat and the "benefits" that are supposed to be associated with that .



But that doesn't explain million of beggars asking for BHEEK in the slums of Mumbai, Delhi etc. BHEEK is a BHEEK. or r u trying to say that millions of beggars in India r NOT INDIANS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

I love the way Bsf goes about doing its job and saving humanity but putting an end to all those unwanted people


----------



## Bhairava

kalu_miah said:


> Very sad, a country cannot manage its own affairs and pointing finger at other people. It seems Indians need training on how to maintain law and order.



Next time dont blame RAW for the the fall in Hilsha catch in Bangladesh.


----------



## Bang Galore

Bhairava said:


> So Joe Shearer was right after all.
> 
> *It is not your hatred that is visible in your posts, but rather your ignorance*.



_Tsk,tsk._...guess both you & _JS _are a little slow on the uptake today. The gentleman in question has been giving a demonstration of his remarkable abilities on almost every thread & you picked it up this late _(Btw, hatred is still visible even if it is covered by dollops & dollops of ignorance)_. Time to get some sleep, me thinks. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

jinxeD_girl said:


> But that doesn't explain million of beggars asking for BHEEK in the slums of Mumbai, Delhi etc. BHEEK is a BHEEK. or r u trying to say that millions of beggars in India r NOT INDIANS?



Shifting goalposts are we ? 

Fine, I got no time for bimbos and their tantrums, even in the internet world...


----------



## Icewolf

jinxeD_girl said:


> But that doesn't explain million of beggars asking for BHEEK in the slums of Mumbai, Delhi etc. BHEEK is a BHEEK. or r u trying to say that millions of beggars in India r NOT INDIANS?


 
Slum dwellers are not part of super rich India  Even though half their country is slum dwellers yet they wanna act rich in front of the world


----------



## WAR-rior

Icewolf said:


> 600 million in your country do beek yet you are acting as if Pakistan is proud?? Get a life man



O Uncle, doing BEEK is different. proud of being a a BHIKHARI is a totally different thing. better comprehend what some 2nd person has said before replying to a 3rd person.


----------



## Icewolf

WAR-rior said:


> O Uncle, doing BEEK is different. proud of being a a BHIKHARI is a totally different thing. better comprehend what some 2nd person has said before replying to a 3rd person.


 
Who said we are proud? 

Are you proud half your nation are poor???


----------



## Bang Galore

Hindustani said:


> Sure beats the hell outta being droned.



Well...what do you say....they like getting their martial art lessons from *drone*-_acharya_. After they do claim to be from a martial race.


----------



## WAR-rior

jinxeD_girl said:


> I think what Indians r trying to say is that it is OK if 600 million people in their country r poor beggars and go for bheek everyday. On a second thought, i think it is much better that 600 million Indians r asking for BHEEK in their own country from their own fellow men instead of treated like slaves, getting abused by americans, working for $2-3 per hour by cheap outsourcing. What u say?



NO u are wrong as always. but doesnt matter. What Indians say is we Indians dont LIKE to be or are PROUD of being a BHIKARI (unlike our neighbours). We would work for a wage that would earn good life for our family.

We dont have HOLLOW PRIDE (jhooti shaan) to say that i wud die bhikari in my country but wont work until i am payed a CEO's salary. Something what our pakistanis on PDF are endorsing. Really guyz? are u actually like this?


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Icewolf said:


> Slum dwellers are not part of super rich India  Even though half their country is slum dwellers yet they wanna act rich in front of the world



Icewolf, personally I don't think slave labor (i.e cheap outsourcing) is any better then bheek. But then Indians are experts in both. After all Persians used them to build some of the stunning monuments (Taj Mahal) in their own country by using their own local people in the form of slave labor and they couldn't do anything about it. Maybe at that time they were thinking too that it is OK, being a SLAVE is BETTER THAN being a BEGGAR. 

And the millions of Beggars in India must be thinking that being a BEGGAR is better than BEING A SLAVE, at least the beggar is not getting used by Americans. So both sides keep each other happy in thinking that they r better. But if u ask me, SLAVE LABOR is as worse as BEGGING.


----------



## bronxbull

Most of the bhikaris are muslims,

Indian lower castes have reservation.This is what u get for being short term oppurtunists.



jinxeD_girl said:


> Icewolf, personally I don't think slave labor (i.e cheap outsourcing) is any better then bheek. But then Indians are experts in both. After all Persians used them to build some of the stunning monuments (Taj Mahal) in their own country by using their own local people in the form of slave labor and they couldn't do anything about it. Maybe at that time they were thinking that it is OK, being a SLAVE is BETTER THAN being a BEGGAR.
> 
> And the millions of Beggars in India must be thinking that being a BEGGAR is better than BEING A SLAVE, at least the beggar is not getting used by Americans. So both sides keep each other happy in thinking that they r better. But if u ask me, SLAVE LABOR is as worse as BEGGING.



Behnjee,

bina aqal se itna saara gal kehne ki wajaay aap apne shakal toh dikhaayen.


----------



## notorious_eagle

I came to this thread to get a good picture of what is going on. But this thread has turned into a troll fest. Shame on all the trolls for ruining a perfectly good thread. What happened to objectivity and carrying out a civilized conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Icewolf said:


> Who said we are proud?



The gurl who is really JINXED said that. she actually mocks indians coz they do outsourced works and said that pakistan is better as it recieves AID FOR FREE. refer her earlier posts. 


> Are you proud half your nation are poor???



Now I never claimed that. Thats your self cooked orgasm.


----------



## Anish1

Proud of our bodo brothers.
Nail the pigs hard


----------



## Icewolf

bronxbull said:


> WAR-rior said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gurl who is really JINXED said that. she actually mocks indians coz they do outsourced works and said that pakistan is better as it recieves AID FOR FREE. refer her earlier posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to kya tujhe tax may milta hai bheek?
Click to expand...


----------



## WAR-rior

notorious_eagle said:


> I came to this thread to get a good picture of what is going on. But this thread has turned into a troll fest. Shame on all the trolls for ruining a perfectly good thread. What happened to objectivity and carrying out a civilized conversation.



TAALI 1 haath se nahin bajti. In a thread related to assam, if gets derailed, you can assume who will be the trolls. i was discussing about assam and suddenly some trolls come and derail it. I accept my mistake of feeding them. MY APOLOGIES. but again why dont mod ever issue warnings to regular trolls ?


----------



## bronxbull

Jinxed_Behnjee ko ban karo,bakki forum see,sab theek hojyga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tvsram1992

jinxeD_girl said:


> Icewolf, personally I don't think slave labor (i.e cheap outsourcing) is any better then bheek. But then Indians are experts in both. After all Persians used them to build some of the stunning monuments (Taj Mahal) in their own country by using their own local people in the form of slave labor and they couldn't do anything about it. Maybe at that time they were thinking too that it is OK, being a SLAVE is BETTER THAN being a BEGGAR.
> 
> And the millions of Beggars in India must be thinking that being a BEGGAR is better than BEING A SLAVE, at least the beggar is not getting used by Americans. So both sides keep each other happy in thinking that they r better. But if u ask me, SLAVE LABOR is as worse as BEGGING.


Point no 1 : Begging better than Slavery , we are not slaves to any one 
Point no 2 : Our beggars beg in front of our own people , we dont beg from others


----------



## Nassr

jinxeD_girl said:


> Icewolf, personally I don't think slave labor (i.e cheap outsourcing) is any better then bheek. But then Indians are experts in both. After all Persians used them to build some of the stunning monuments (Taj Mahal) in their own country by using their own local people in the form of slave labor and they couldn't do anything about it. Maybe at that time they were thinking too that it is OK, being a SLAVE is BETTER THAN being a BEGGAR.
> 
> And the millions of Beggars in India must be thinking that being a BEGGAR is better than BEING A SLAVE, at least the beggar is not getting used by Americans. So both sides keep each other happy in thinking that they r better. But if u ask me, SLAVE LABOR is as worse as BEGGING.



I agree with you. Recently, even the Indians themselves have started doing this. Infosys, opened an office in the US employing around 120 people for a project and then outsourced it to India in a facility where 1400 people were employed as slave labour. 

They are experts at making a phuddu of everyone and converting their own people into slaves for cheap labour.


----------



## pk_baloch

tvsram1992 said:


> Point no 1 : Begging better than Slavery , we are not slaves to any one
> Point no 2 : Our beggars beg in front of our own people , we dont beg from others



REALLY ...??? DONOT U BEG FROM BRITISH AND FRANCE


----------



## Bhairava

Nassr said:


> I agree with you. Recently, even the Indians themselves have stated doing this. Infosys, opened an office in the US employing around 120 people for a project and then outsourced it to India in a facility where 1400 people were employed as slave labour.
> 
> They are experts at making a phuddu of everyone and converting their own people into slaves for cheap labour.



Do I sense a jealousy that there is Pakistani counterpart for Infosys or TCS or Wipro ?


----------



## cloud_9

Hopefully BJP will take this issue in the parliament session and pressurise the Govt. to take solid steps.Shame on an all the successive central and state government's especially Congress for helping these illegals.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

tvsram1992 said:


> Point no 1 : Begging better than Slavery , we are not slaves to any one
> Point no 2 : Our beggars beg in front of our own people , we dont beg from others



huh? that is really retarded. Why you Indians are always giving lame excuses and are always in denial? So, in a way u r endorsing begging by saying, it is OK to beg in front of ur own people? I thought we r all humans, belong to the same species. Begging is begging. IF u guyz r so much against Pakistan begging infront of USA, then first please clean your own backyard and stop millions of beggars in india from begging on the roads. And then lecture us Pakistanis on "begging" and "bheek".


----------



## Paan Singh

Nassr said:


> I agree with you. Recently, even the Indians themselves have stated doing this. Infosys, opened an office in the US employing around 120 people for a project and then outsourced it to India in a facility where 1400 people were employed as slave labour.
> 
> They are experts at making a phuddu of everyone and converting their own people into slaves for cheap labour.



lemme tell you an incident.I worked as freelancer too n used to get projects online.i once bid for project and client agreed on 4 dollars per hour.But next day i talked to him and he said i will give u 1 dollar...
i got surprised and then later on i came to know that a pakistani from karachi snatched that project from me.He agreed to work for 1 dollar per hour.I was disapointed but i laughed a lot.Same story happened wid my boss ...

so this is ur status and cheapness ... if we are bhikhari then guess your own status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nassr

Bhairava said:


> Do I sense a jealousy that there is Pakistani counterpart for Infosys or TCS or Wipro ?



We are talking about Indians berating Indians. I assure you no jealousy here. ha ha ha bhag pi ke aya hai kya


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


> lemme tell you an incident.I worked as freelancer too n used to get projects online.i once bid for project and client agreed on 4 dollars per hour.But next day i talked to him and he said i will give u 1 dollar...
> i got surprised and then later on i came to know that a pakistani from karachi snatched that project from me.He agreed to work for 1 dollar per hour.I was disapointed but i laughed a lot.Same story happened wid my boss ...
> 
> so this is ur status and cheapness ... if we are bhikhari then guess your own status.



and now we have our routine semi cooked stories from our displaced Sikh brethren.. with no evidence to support it. When they don't have any healthy argument, all they do is come with stories from la la land to make themselves feel better.


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> and now we have our routine semi cooked stories from our displaced Sikh brethren.. with no evidence to support it. When they don't have any healthy argument, all they do is come with stories from la la land to make themselves feel better.



oh shoooo sweettttt jinni 

baat karni hai mere boss se?? ..karvaun kya?

apna status jaan ne mein sharam aati hai ???


----------



## Srinivas

jinxeD_girl said:


> Icewolf, personally I don't think slave labor (i.e cheap outsourcing) is any better then bheek. But then Indians are experts in both. After all Persians used them to build some of the stunning monuments (Taj Mahal) in their own country by using their own local people in the form of slave labor and they couldn't do anything about it. Maybe at that time they were thinking too that it is OK, being a SLAVE is BETTER THAN being a BEGGAR.
> 
> And the millions of Beggars in India must be thinking that being a BEGGAR is better than BEING A SLAVE, at least the beggar is not getting used by Americans. So both sides keep each other happy in thinking that they r better. But if u ask me, SLAVE LABOR is as worse as BEGGING.



These kind words won't suit you buddy. 
1) The whole diplomatic department is busy asking for aids in the international arena. 
2) Without US aid Your country will be bankrupt.
3) The recent begging by Hafiz saeed showed that pakistani govt cannot even sponser handful of brain washed jihadis.
4) Where ever in the world some terror attacks happen your govt. will deport one of your own people for dollars.
5) With out Chinese or US investment your industries will not run on full capacity that means unemployment and poor economic conditions
6) Your pakistan rulers will go with *Begging bowl *to ask for dollars for foreign visits.
7) When ever some foreign rulers visit occurs your rulers from president downto army chiefs will stand in a line, even for an insignificant foreigh visit, just to impress and get more dollars.

All these reasons contribute to an *International Beggar *so desperate to deport its own citizens and allow the drones to kill its own people on daily basis, just to get handful of dollars from other countries.


----------



## Nassr

Paan Singh said:


> lemme tell you an incident.I worked as freelancer too n used to get projects online.i once bid for project and client agreed on 4 dollars per hour.But next day i talked to him and he said i will give u 1 dollar...
> i got surprised and then later on i came to know that a pakistani from karachi snatched that project from me.He agreed to work for 1 dollar per hour.I was disapointed but i laughed a lot.Same story happened wid my boss ...
> 
> so this is ur status and cheapness ... if we are bhikhari then guess your own status.



There is a difference between free-lancing at individual level and free-selling your own people in large scale. 

Paan Singh ji kadi te aqal di gal kar liya karo


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


> oh shoooo sweettttt jinni
> 
> baat karni hai mere boss se?? ..karvaun kya?
> 
> apna status jaan ne mein sharam aati hai ???



How can I Trust your boss? I am sure he is indian too, right?  Ofcourse, he will support his own cheap employees.


----------



## MINK

Send all illegal B'deshi immigrants to Myanmar, they will teach them "very good" lesson.


----------



## Nassr

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> These kind words won't suit you buddy.
> 1) The whole diplomatic department is busy asking for aids in the international arena.
> 2) Without US aid Your country will be bankrupt.
> 3) The recent begging by Hafiz saeed showed that pakistani govt cannot even sponser handful of brain washed jihadis.
> 4) Where ever in the world some terror attacks happen your govt. will deport one of your own people for dollars.
> 5) With out Chinese or US investment your industries will not run on full capacity that means unemployment and poor economic conditions
> 6) When ever there is a foreign trip happens in pakistan your rulers will go with *Begging bowl *to ask for dollars.
> 7) When ever some foreign visit occurs your rulers from president downto army chiefs will stand in a line, even for an insignificant foreigh visit, just to impress and get more dollars.
> 
> All these reasons contribute to an *International Beggar *so desperate to deport its own citizens and allow the drones to kill its own people on daily basis, just to get handful of dollars from other countries.



Did you ever think as to why do they voluntarily help us in enhancing our economy because we are in a much stronger geo-political position than India. Indians are ready to enslave their people wholesome in large numbers to gain the same treatment.


----------



## Paan Singh

Nassr said:


> There is a difference between free-lancing at individual level and free-selling your own people in large scale.
> 
> Paan Singh ji kadi te aqal di gal kar liya karo



we dont sell our own people...we are well paid and engineers in U.S or in europe demand much more money and thats why tasks are outsourced to india or china.Even obama said we will stop outsourcing  but could he?

 ..he cant 



jinxeD_girl said:


> How can I Trust your boss? I am sure he is indian too, right?  Ofcourse, he will support his own cheap employees.



dont trust me n him..we are liars and i told u ur cheapness.if i agree wid ur post then china,india all of them are bhikhari 
coz jobs are mainly going to these two countries ...
U.S outsource smthing else to pakistan


----------



## Nassr

pritamkonar said:


> Send all illegal B'deshi immigrants to Myanmar, they will teach them "very good" lesson.



You Indians are much worse ...... you kill your own in tens of thousands in order to keep the sham union by atrocities committed through application of your security forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

WAR-rior said:


> What Aryan - Dravidian Bullsh!t are u talking bout. I request you to come back to 21st century A.D from 21st Century B.C.
> 
> Muslims all around the world shud learn to live in present rather than always singing bout past and prehistoric sagas.



Aryan Coward Warriors must learn the good lesson from the history & that is the final point. Killers are unmasked! Shame on the killers!


----------



## Paan Singh

Nassr said:


> Did you ever think as to why do they voluntarily help us in enhancing our economy because we are in a much stronger geo-political position than India. Indians are ready to enslave their people wholesome in large numbers to gain the same treatment.


 
ur economy runs due to kapda chaddar u sell ..i mean ur textile..if U.S stops this then next day paksitan will work in free for anything..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nassr

Paan Singh said:


> we dont sell our own people...we are well paid and engineers in U.S or in europe demand much more money and thats why tasks are outsourced to india or china.Even obama said we will stop outsourcing  but could he?
> 
> ..he cant



Whats the difference. You sell yourself cheap - it is cheap labour or in other words slvaery.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


> ur economy runs due to kapda chaddar u sell ..i mean ur textile..if U.S stops this then next day paksitan will work in free for anything..



waisey Harjit dulhan ban gayi


----------



## Paan Singh

Nassr said:


> Whats the difference. You sell yourself cheap - it is cheap labour or in other words slvaery.


 
This is not slavery dude..get ur green classes away from ur eyes which have made u blind.
i challenge obama to take that so called slavery away from india..They are dependent on india n china...for harware n software.



jinxeD_girl said:


> waisey Harjit dulhan ban gayi



achi baat hai ...god bless her.


----------



## Nassr

Paan Singh said:


> This is not slavery dude..get ur green classes away from ur eyes which have made u blind.
> i challenge obama to take that so called slavery away from india..They are dependent on india n china...for harware n software.
> 
> 
> 
> achi baat hai ...god bless her.



Oh, so now you are going to beg Obama. Please be my guest


----------



## Paan Singh

Nassr said:


> Oh, so now you are going to beg Obama. Please be my guest



u dont understand english i think 
i said...



> i challenge obama to take that so called slavery away from india..They are dependent on india n china...for harware n software.


----------



## Marxist

pritamkonar said:


> Send all illegal B'deshi immigrants to Myanmar, they will teach them "very good" lesson.



are we incapable of teaching them a lesson ?


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


> This is not slavery dude..get ur green classes away from ur eyes which have made u blind.
> i challenge obama to take that so called slavery away from india..They are dependent on india n china...for harware n software.



Ok Paan Singh, if u guyz r OK with cheap outsourcing of jobs and slave labor who r we to stop you. Continue. But I have a request. An honest request. Please tell Indians, they can work for any cheap outsourcing jobs except for CALL CENTERS and CUSTOMER SERVICE. You can ask any person living in USA how hard it is to understand Indian accent. I had a trouble with my Dell computer and I called their customer service and it was a worst nightmare. First that Indian guy got insulted by me, then his manager for providing such poor customer service. And then I emailed Dell for not ever buying their product in the future unless they improve their customer service. There are like 1645 complaints filed on Dell poor customer service (including 1 by me) and their satisfaction rating is 1.5 out of 5 (which is POOR).

1,645 Complaints and Reviews about Dell Customer Service


----------



## kurup

jinxeD_girl said:


> Ok Paan Singh, if u guyz r OK with cheap outsourcing of jobs and slave labor who r we to stop you. Continue. But I have a request. An honest request. Please tell Indians, they can work for any cheap outsourcing jobs except for CALL CENTERS and CUSTOMER SERVICE. You can ask any person living in USA how hard it is to understand Indian accent. I had a trouble with my Dell computer and I called their customer service and it was a worst nightmare. First that Indian guy got insulted by me, then his manager for providing such poor customer service. And then I emailed Dell for not ever buying their product in the future unless they improve their customer service. There are like 1645 complaints filed on Dell poor customer service (including 1 by me) and their satisfaction rating is 1.5 out of 5 (which is POOR).
> 
> 1,645 Complaints and Reviews about Dell Customer Service



A pakistani guy complaining about Indian accent ........ that is classic .....


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> Ok Paan Singh, if u guyz r OK with cheap outsourcing of jobs and slave labor who r we to stop you. Continue. But I have a request. An honest request. Please tell Indians, they can work for any cheap outsourcing jobs except for CALL CENTERS and CUSTOMER SERVICE. You can ask any person living in USA how hard it is to understand Indian accent. I had a trouble with my Dell computer and I called their customer service and it was a worst nightmare. First that Indian guy got insulted by me, then his manager for providing such poor customer service. And then I emailed Dell for not ever buying their product in the future unless they improve their customer service. There are like 1645 complaints filed on Dell poor customer service (including 1 by me) and their satisfaction rating is 1.5 out of 5 (which is POOR).
> 
> 1,645 Complaints and Reviews about Dell Customer Service



ok... i will  
Again call center jobs are outsourced to india and philipines mostly.Even ppl living in different states of india have different way of speaking english.There is no such thing called as indian english.I speak in different way n my frnd from orissa in different way. 
so point here is that west is dependent on us due to low price market but it is as per their standard...we living in asia have much less gdp ppp as compare to west.Second,we are well paid n taking the jobs of the western people and making them job less.This is not only to india but in whole asia..

so lemme tell u one more incident..
i got a call from paksitan with prefix number or code as +92.He said ur number have won 100000 Rs as lottery..gimme ur acct number,we will transfer it...i knew that its from pak and he spoke in pure hindi which we usually dont speak like he said namaskaar sir 

then i told him politely...i know u r from paksitan and pls dont call me back and i wasted 24 Rs on that call


----------



## Albatross

Marxist said:


> are we incapable of teaching them a lesson ?



Yes indeed you are because of rising inequality among masses and divisions based on religion,caste,language and color.India is currently suppressing a lot of independence movements e.g kashmiries,sikhs and maoists but one wonders how long it could be maintained this way.Except 5,6 cities on which indians boast of their great progress india is full of poverty and hatred among inhabitants of any area.Soon we all are gonna see this fake indian bubble rupturing giving birth to plenty of new nations and thats gonna be good for the whole world.

P.S..Its surprising ISI name has not yet come for assam massacres..some one in delhi must be trying to establish the link though...or may be its gonna be abu jundals next revelation


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


> ok... i will



Thanks you sir! God bless U and Harjit Khosa


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> Thanks you sir! God bless U and Harjit Khosa



wow....bas itni si reply :/


harjot khosa kaun hai ??..that grl?..why bringing her again n again?


----------



## Nassr

Paan Singh said:


> ok... i will
> Again call center jobs are outsourced to india and philipines mostly.Even ppl living in different states of india have different way of speaking english.There is no such thing called as indian english.I speak in different way n my frnd from orissa in different way.
> so point here is that west is dependent on us due to low price market but it is as per their standard...we living in asia have much less gdp ppp as compare to west.Second,we are well paid n taking the jobs of the western people and making them job less.This is not only to india but in whole asia..
> 
> so lemme tell u one more incident..
> i got a call from paksitan with prefix number or code as +92.He said ur number have won 100000 Rs as lottery..gimme ur acct number,we will transfer it...i knew that its from pak and he spoke in pure hindi which we usually dont speak like he said namaskaar sir
> 
> then i told him politely...i know u r from paksitan and pls dont call me back and *i wasted 24 Rs on that call*



ha ha ha ........ paan singh bha ji tusi great O ........ ha ha ha. 

Ambarsar ja ke ashnan wi kar lena


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Paan Singh said:


> wow....bas itni si reply :/



haan! Bcoz u agreed that u will stop Indians from sitting at call centers n customer service. By the way, u know, USA has this "customer is always right" policy and if a company provides poor customer service, u get free gift cards, discounts, rebates etc once u file the complaint. I have filed so many complaints against the poor customer service (read Indians) 

Btw, r u Khalsa Sikh or Mona Sikh?


----------



## jaunty

Yet another thread has been hijacked

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pk_baloch

jinxeD_girl said:


> Thanks you sir! God bless U and Harjit Khosa




khosa ? khosas are the baloch


----------



## Nassr

From twitter @ScorpiusMaximus

>>"At Magurmary High School, the violence has brought Bodos, Adivasis, Nepalis and Bengalis together like never before"-The Hindu.
>>"For, they have a common enemy in the invaders who made them flee their homes"- The Hindu does not name them, but its quite obvious.
>>"Of the 27 camps in Kokrajhar, 21 are being used by Bodos and five by Muslims"- The Hindu.
>>" Of the 33,517 people residing in these camps, 26,117 are Bodos, 5,700 Muslim and 1,700 others"- The Hindu


----------



## metro

Nassr said:


> From twitter @ScorpiusMaximus
> 
> >>"At Magurmary High School, the violence has brought Bodos, Adivasis, Nepalis and Bengalis together like never before"-The Hindu.
> >>"For, they have a common enemy in the invaders who made them flee their homes"- The Hindu does not name them, but its quite obvious.
> >>"Of the 27 camps in Kokrajhar, 21 are being used by Bodos and five by Muslims"- The Hindu.
> >>" Of the 33,517 people residing in these camps, 26,117 are Bodos, 5,700 Muslim and 1,700 others"- The Hindu



You copied it from Bharat Rakshak forum.. Oh Pakistani...


----------



## ajtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

Paan Singh said:


> ok... i will
> Again call center jobs are outsourced to india and philipines mostly.Even ppl living in different states of india have different way of speaking english.There is no such thing called as indian english.I speak in different way n my frnd from orissa in different way.
> so point here is that west is dependent on us due to low price market but it is as per their standard...we living in asia have much less gdp ppp as compare to west.Second,we are well paid n taking the jobs of the western people and making them job less.This is not only to india but in whole asia..
> 
> so lemme tell u one more incident..
> i got a call from paksitan with prefix number or code as +92.He said ur number have won 100000 Rs as lottery..gimme ur acct number,we will transfer it...i knew that its from pak and he spoke in pure hindi which we usually dont speak like he said namaskaar sir
> 
> then i told him politely...i know u r from paksitan and pls dont call me back and i wasted 24 Rs on that call


 
Paaji,

Even i got it.He asked me for my bank account and details,i asked which branch.He is like SBI,India branch se.

Damn funny to hear that.

And until we see behnji's photo she ll keep talking out of her ***.aap aukaat mat diyo usko.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nassr

metro said:


> You copied it from Bharat Rakshak forum.. Oh Pakistani...



Oh C'mon. And where did this rakhshak thing copied it from ...... Oh Uma Bharti ...... you guys are a limit ha ha ha



bronxbull said:


> Paaji,
> 
> Even i got it.He asked me for my bank account and details,i asked which branch.He is like SBI,India branch se.
> 
> Damn funny to hear that.
> 
> And until we see behnji's photo she ll keep talking out of her ***.aap aukaat mat diyo usko.



And you also wasted 24 rupees ha ha ha


----------



## bronxbull

mera company ka phone tha bhai.


----------



## Hulk

ajtr said:


>



People who did it should be shot dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

indianrabbit said:


> People who did it should be shot dead.


how many you will shoot?one..ten....hundred ....or 150 million.....Do you even have those many bullets?

Btw this is pakistan flag check out crescent position in pakistan and above visual.








Let me know what you deduce.......

Btw last time pakistan flag was flown in some locality it turned out to be hindus who were caught to blame it on muslims.I must say hindus are quite cunning ...dont you agree with me???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

jinxeD_girl said:


> haan! Bcoz u agreed that u will stop Indians from sitting at call centers n customer service. By the way, u know, USA has this "customer is always right" policy and if a company provides poor customer service, u get free gift cards, discounts, rebates etc once u file the complaint. I have filed so many complaints against the poor customer service (read Indians)
> 
> *Btw, r u Khalsa Sikh or Mona Sikh?*



messages are off otherwise i could tell you ...


----------



## Nassr

bronxbull said:


> mera company ka phone tha bhai.



WOW, company ka phone, mobile sim India ki, call received in Melbourne. 

Paan Singh Bha Ji keh dein to samajh aa jati hai - tusi te jhoot wi sahi tara bolna nahin jaanday


----------



## ajtr

Paan Singh said:


> messages are off otherwise i could tell you ...


Paaji is akali khalsa ...the slayer the saviour....


----------



## Kesang

jaunty said:


> Yet another thread has been hijacked



I reported them but mods didn't taken any action.


----------



## Nassr

Paan Singh said:


> messages are off otherwise i could tell you ...



Bha Ji, estran na karo, esi jayee damki te meinnu wi ditti si tusi. Asi dar janay aan


----------



## Zabaniyah

Joe Shearer said:


> You don't sit between mainland India and us, but we aren't overrun with Biharis. In fact, there is a large number of folks from the north-east. And once there are more cultural and economic ties with other ASEAN states, they will compare notes with us and find that we have one problem in common - *unwanted refugees who specialize in running fake Indian restaurants.*



And um...just what did the GoI do about the 71' refugees? It's been 40+ years already  It is standard that refugees go back to wherever they came from, but what happened over there?


----------



## Paan Singh

ajtr said:


> Paaji is akali...the slayer the saviour....



 

  

m not akali and m thkful to god for that 



Nassr said:


> Bha Ji, estran na karo, esi jayee damki te meinnu wi ditti si tusi. Asi dar janay aan



nahi yaara......aiven di gal openly ni kari di hondi...its offtopic too...i politely said that


----------



## ajtr

Paan Singh said:


> m not akali and m thkful to god for that
> 
> 
> 
> nahi yaara......aiven di gal openly ni kari di hondi...its offtopic too...i politely said that


tey ban jawa.kita tem lagda si.


----------



## The bridge

Why it is that where ever there is violence, Muslims are invariably part of it - Afghanistan, Iraq, India, Pakistan, Burma, Syria etc.


----------



## notsuperstitious

The bridge said:


> Why it is that where ever there is violence, Muslims are invariably part of it - Afghanistan, Iraq, India, Pakistan, Burma, Syria etc.



That is not true, thats selection bias.

BTW Muslim trouble makers also use the same selective data to prove the world is out to get them. Think about it.


----------



## Paan Singh

ajtr said:


> tey ban jawa.kita tem lagda si.



ki ban jawan main? kitna time matlab?


----------



## notsuperstitious

Whats with the idiotic trolling by the usual bimbos? Pls nobody feed the idiocy more than you already have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

The bridge said:


> Why it is that where ever there is violence, Muslims are invariably part of it - Afghanistan, Iraq, India, Pakistan, Burma, Syria etc.



Because in all most all of these places , they are ones that actually creating these problems .......


----------



## Rhino

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> To me all these drama of rioting is pre planned and have been done by Indian intelligence groups or other groups possibly extremist terrorist hindu groups to kill two bird with one stone.
> 
> 1. The 4 youth those who have been killed are member of banned terrorist group bodo liberation army.
> 
> 2. It was not certain who killed them but a rumor has been spread that muslims killed them.
> 
> 3. Muslims could be Indian but this same vested group then propagated another heresy this has been done by illegal bangladeshi migrants.
> 
> 4. It is quite apparent what is the mind set of this radical hindu extremist groups... Anyonewho is bengali muslim is illegal migrants.
> 
> 5. All these article specially this one has been written by extreme right wing hindus and taken partially from an article written by hindu terrorist group BJP member.


 
one can easily differentiate between Indian bengali muslim and bengali speaking bangladeshi muslims in assam by their accent, they speak bengali in a very wierd accent as compared sweet bengali accent of indian bengali's......and one will never see them celebrating Indipendence day or Republic day...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bhairava

ajtr said:


> Btw this is pakistan flag check out crescent position in pakistan and above visual.



The wind is making it flow on the other side....mehhhh


----------



## bronxbull

ajtr said:


> how many you will shoot?one..ten....hundred ....or 150 million.....Do you even have those many bullets?
> 
> Btw this is pakistan flag check out crescent position in pakistan and above visual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you deduce.......
> 
> Btw last time pakistan flag was flown in some locality it turned out to be hindus who were caught to blame it on muslims.I must say hindus are quite cunning ...dont you agree with me???


 
150 million ya billion, sab thuk jayenge.


----------



## harpoon

ajtr said:


> how many you will shoot?one..ten....hundred ....or 150 million.....Do you even have those many bullets?[Q




There is no place for traitors in India.



ajtr said:


> Btw this is pakistan flag check out crescent position in pakistan and above visual
> 
> 
> Let me know what you deduce.......



A hastily made Pakistani flag.





ajtr said:


> Btw last time pakistan flag was flown in some locality it turned out to be hindus who were caught to blame it on muslims.*I must say hindus are quite cunning ...dont you agree with me???*



Do that also includes your parents or they belong to special category of Hindus.


----------



## bronxbull

Nassr said:


> WOW, company ka phone, mobile sim India ki, call received in Melbourne.
> 
> Paan Singh Bha Ji keh dein to samajh aa jati hai - tusi te jhoot wi sahi tara bolna nahin jaanday


 
Hero,

Indian IT company gives phone to onsite person, also a mobile number in India.

Kya hero, saara din itihaas hi ghiste rahoge toh common sense kab ghussega andar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nassr

bronxbull said:


> Hero,
> 
> Indian IT company gives phone to onsite person, also a mobile number in India.
> 
> Kya hero, saara din itihaas hi ghiste rahoge toh common sense kab ghussega andar?



What is itihaas? 

pata nahin konsi zaban boltay hein ye log.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

Hero,

Faislabad bhi ik time pe Lyallpur hua hota ta, itihaas mane history.


----------



## Nassr

bronxbull said:


> Hero,
> 
> Faislabad bhi ik time pe Lyallpur hua hota ta, itihaas mane history.



itihaas means history. Thanks. 

You didn't have to write a length history to answer this. 

itihaas *mane* history. What do you mean by *mane* how is it pronounced. 

I am not pulling your leg - just an honest question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

harpoon said:


> There is no place for traitors in India.


I dont agree with you claim.there are the previleged traitors numbering around 400 millions living in india.





> A hastily made Pakistani flag.


then how can it be pakistani.may be its visual effect as bhairava pointed out above due to wind.







> Do that also includes your parents or they belong to special category of Hindus.


yes they are special class of hindus who gave birth to special daughter.




bronxbull said:


> 150 million ya billion, sab thuk jayenge.


Apna khyal rakho miya kahin doosaron ko thokane ke chakkar main khud hi thuk jao.


----------



## illusion8

ajtr said:


> I dont agree with you claim.there are the previleged traitors numbering around 400 millions living in india.
> 
> 
> 
> then how can it be pakistani.may be its visual effect as bhairava pointed out above due to wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes they are special class of hindus who gave birth to special daughter.



You must have hoisted a Pakistani flag atop your house in Hyderabad or where ever you stay in India Right?


----------



## bronxbull

Nassr said:


> itihaas means history. Thanks.
> 
> You didn't have to write a length history to answer this.
> 
> itihaas *mane* history. What do you mean by *mane* how is it pronounced.
> 
> I am not pulling your leg - just an honest question.


 
cool,

we say mane for means.this is a slang word.


----------



## I spikes therefore I am

Today is the 13th commemoration day of Kargil vijay diwas. I think today is excellent day to declare war against illegal immigrants and it utmost important to them throw out from India likewise we did with Pakistan illegal migrants at Kargil. IA shouldn't take orders from our politicians in this issue and IA having full responsibility to protect Indian citizens from invaders so do your duty with pride. Jai hind.


----------



## bronxbull

ajtr said:


> I dont agree with you claim.there are the previleged traitors numbering around 400 millions living in india.
> 
> 
> 
> then how can it be pakistani.may be its visual effect as bhairava pointed out above due to wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes they are special class of hindus who gave birth to special daughter.
> 
> 
> Apna khyal rakho miya kahin doosaron ko thokane ke chakkar main khud hi thuk jao.


 
yeh zabaan ladna band karo,

hum jaante hain ki kya karna aur naa.


----------



## harpoon

ajtr said:


> I dont agree with you claim.there are the previleged traitors numbering around 400 millions living in india.



Who are these people?



ajtr said:


> yes they are special class of hindus who gave birth to special daughter.
> :cool




So the generalization stops at your door stop.Double Standards.


----------



## Kesang

Facebook

*How BANGLADESHI MUSLIMS wiped the Assamese out in their OWN land
As per conservative assessment about a million of Muslim infiltrators settled down in the vacant areas contiguous to the areas where Muslim migrants in British India were already settled. Moinul Huq Choudhury, who later became a Minister in the Union Cabinet of Indira Gandhi Government and former President of India Fakharuddin Ali Ahmad were widely known for being instrumental inthe settlement of illegal Muslim immigrants. Gradually, the Muslim population in Assam , which was about 19 Lakhs in 1947, increased to about 36 Lakhs within 25 years of Independence by 1972. Late B.K.Nehru, the Governor of Assam between 1968 and 1973, condemned the infiltration as vote bank politics by the Congress (Prafulla Goradia in Pioneer dated September 15, 2005). Over the years, the Congress with its activist pro-minority plank was seen as a party which supported the interest of the settlers. It was thus labeled pro-Bangladeshi by its opponents (Rites of Passage by SanjoyHazarika, Penguin Books, 2000, Page 69).
In 1971Bangladesh emerged as a sovereign nation after liberation war against Pakistan with the help of Indian Army. In stead of being grateful, the new nation maintained the same policy of Pakistan on Muslim infiltration in Assam . People of India in general and Assam in particular failed to understand that when the changed geo-political reality of Indian sub-continent in1947 sealed their political destiny with the respective country of India and Pakistan , how come the infiltration continue? The argument of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, the firstpresident of Bangladesh that, without the inclusion of Assam the East Bengal economy could not be balanced is ridiculous as a sovereign nation cannot throw its burden onanother countries. If he was unable to bear the responsibility of his own people, he should not have gone for liberation of Bangladesh . Such an attitude of Sheikh Mujibproved that he also carried forward the AIML legacy of Muslim expansionism in Assam . He was an equal partner in implementation of the geo-political design of Pakistan to destablise Assam and balkanise it on the basis of religion. Z.A Bhutto had spelt out this design as far back as in 1968. The late PrimeMinister of Pakistan, Z.A.Bhutto, wrote about the geo-political aims of Pakistan in 1968 in his book, The Myth of Independence where he elaborated that it would be wrong to think that Kashmir is the only dispute that divides India and Pakistan, though it is undoubtedly the most significant one, at leastis nearly as important as the Kashmir dispute is that of ASSAM and some districts adjacent to East Pakistan (Insurgency in North-East India-The Role of Bangladesh, Edited by Dipankar Sengupta and Sudhir Kumar Singh, Authors Press, 2004, Page 73-74).
Even after liberation, a huge number of Bangladeshi Muslims stayed back in Assam and helped their co-religionists in influencingthe electoral politics of this state. They not only further increased the demographic imbalance in the state but also scared the Assamese middle class of the danger to their socio-cultural identity. One may like to recall that it was a shocking revelation of detection of thousands of Bangladeshi Muslims in the revision of electoral rolls in Mangaldoi Parliamentry constituency in 1979, which sparked the Assam agitation led by All Assam Students Union (AASU) against the Bangladeshi infiltrators.
When the Assam agitation reached to its climax and turned violent, two separate delegations one of legislators (16) led by Janata Party leader Golap Barbora and another of writers(4) led by Dr. Birendra Kumar Bhattacharyya emphatically narrated the alarming problem of illegal Muslim immigration in Assam in their respective memorandum to the Rajya Sabha Committee of Petitions. Seventy -third Report of the Committee of Petitions, Rajya Sabha dated March 22, 1982 while quoting the memorandum said:
The official statistics showed that a total of 2,20,690 Pakistani infiltrators were detected in the state during the period 1950-1961 and another 1,92, 339 were spotted in the following decade. During the Bangladesh Warof Liberation (1971) a total of 1,00,000 immigrants stayed behind even after Independence of their country.  The prime factor responsible for this abnormal growth (of Muslims) was the geo-political ambition ofPakistan over Assam  (Page 2 of the Report).
The Report quoting the memorandum of Legislators led by Golap Barbora maintained:

No sovereign nation can permit the influx of foreign nationals into its territory. But the North Eastern region of the country in general and Assam in particular have been experiencing the area being utilised as the dumping ground for a large numbers of foreigners being vomited out by a neighbouring country since a long time. Besides, a large number of such foreigners were appeased with political rights by entering their names in the voters list of the state for petty political games at the instance of the vested political forces that were at the helm of affairs since Independence (Ibid.).
The Report quoting the memorandum signedby the writers of Assam said:
That the problem of infiltration of foreignersin large scale has reached such a stage that unless immediate drastic steps were taken tosolve it, the state of Assam , and for that matter, the entire North Eastern Region, facesthe danger of being over run by foreigners inthe next few years. The memorandum also quoted the written address of the Chief Election Commissioner to the Chief Election Officers Conference at Ootacamund on 24th September 1978. He said: I would like to refer to the alarming situation in some states,specially in the North Eastern Region, wherefrom disturbing reports are coming regarding large scale inclusion of foreign nationals in the electoral rolls. Refering to Assam the Chief Election Commissioner further said: The influx has become a very regular feature. I think that it may not be wrong assessment to make that on the basis of increase of 34.98 percent between the two Census (1961-1971), the increase that is likely to be recorded in the 1991 Census would be more than 100 percent over the 1961 Census. ..Another disturbing factor in this regard in the demand made by the political parties for the inclusion in the electoral rolls of the name of such migrants who are not Indian citizens (Ibid. Page 18-19).
Replying to the debate in Rajya Sabha, the Home Ministry maintained that the Government is fully seized of the matter. Efforts towards finding a solution satisfactoryto all concerned are continuing (Ibid. Page 25).
During negotiation with the agitating AASU leaders, the Government wanted 1971 as cut-off year for treating the immigrants as foreigners, which meant that all the alien infiltrators, who settled in Assam between 1951 and 1971 were to be accorded Indian citizenship. However, the negotiation broke down as AASU insisted on January 1951 as cut-off year. One fails to understand that whyGovernment of India did not take a tough stand on the cut -off year for the citizenship on the basis of the National Register of 1951? Since infiltrators were the foreigners they would not have been given the citizenship of the country. Justice M.C.Chagla, former Education Minister once said:
We have our constitution, we have citizenship laws. There are decisions by the highest courts to indicate who is a national and who is a foreigner. What does it matter when a person came to Assam if he is not a national but a foreigner. The year of his entrydoes not change his legal status. Unnecessarycomplications have been introduced by talking of the cut-off year( Assam s Agony by Amiya Kumar Das, Lancers Publication Delhi, 1982, Page 132). Such logic of an eminent personality had no meaning in the vote bank politics of the Congress.
When the movement picked up momentum the Congress Government at centre led by Indira Gandhi pushed legislation in Parliament in 1983 called Illegal Migrants Determination by Tribunal (IMDT) Act. Tribunal was set up in each district of Assam to decide upon the presence of illegal migrants. Under IMDT Act onus lied on prosecution to prove before the tribunal that the suspect was foreigner. This was against the provision of the Foreigner Act under which suspect was to prove his or her Indiancitizenship. This lacuna in the new Act hardly brought desired result. Ironically, AASU leaders never raised this point assertively andafter repeated negotiations signed Assam Accord in the early hour of August 15, 1985. Violating all the constitutional provisions, the Accord accepted the infiltrators between 1951 to 1971 as genuine citizens of the country. The Accord maintained 1971 as cut-off year for detection, deletion from voters list and deportation.

Assamese people, who were tired of long agitation from 1979 to 1985 celebrated the Accord. The power hungry AASU leaders, while taking it as their first political victory formed a political organisation namely Asom Gana Parishad (AGP) and contested subsequent Assembly election held by the end of 1985. As expected, they got a landslide victory and formed Government. Soon after forming the Government, they fell into the trap of vested interests and the problem of infiltration went to the back burner. Meanwhile, ULFA an off shoot of AASU/AGP raised armed rebellion against Government of India for cessation of Assam from India .
The people belonging to Bengali descent apprehended a danger to their deportation following the Assam Accord but thanks to Muslim lobby, the process of detection, deletion and deportation remained as slow as it was before the Accord. One may laugh to know that  between 1983 to 2000, the sixteen tribunals in various districts. have located about 10,000 illegals (immigrants) of which a bare 1,400 have been deported (Rites of Passage by Sanjoy Hazarika, PenguinBooks, 2000, Page 70).
Ironically, even after the alarming report on the demographic invasion by Bangladesh by the Governor of Assam in 1998 the problem of Muslim infiltrators remains as acute in Assam as ever. Report on Illegal Migration into Assam as submitted to the President of India by the Governor, Lt. Gen.(Retd.) S. K. Sinha in 1998 warned that if the present trends are not arrested, the indigenous people of Assam would be reduced to a minority and there may, in course of time, be a demand for the merger of Muslim dominated bordering districts with Bangladesh (Insurgency in North-East India: The Role of Bangladesh  Dipankar Sengupta -Sudhir Kumar Singh, Authorspress, Delhi 2004, Page 73). Governors report, which called the infiltration a national threat and the report worked out by Group of Ministers, headed by Union Home Minister in 2001 noted that more than 15 million illegal immigrants have entered India over the last five decades from Bangladesh, an intrusion that has completely changed the demographyof large parts of Assam, Meghalaya, West Bengal, Tripura and Bihar (Ibid.).
The 1991 census shows that the Muslim population of the country increased by 4.02 million, or 65.4 7 per cent over that of 1971, in Assam the increase has been by 77.42 per cent. Muslims now form a majority in the district of Dhubri (70.42%), Goalpara (50.18%), Barpeta (56.07%) and Hailakandi (55.18%) (Insurgency in North-East India-The Role of Bangladesh, Edited by Dipankar Sengupta and Sudhir Kumar Singh, Authors Press, 2004, Page 51). In addition to these four Muslim majority districts other five districts namely Bongaigaon (32.74 %), Morigaon (45.31 %), Nagaon (47.19 %), Karimganj (49.17 %) and Cachar (34.49 %) are having Muslim population varying between 32.74 percent to 49.17 percent. Although the 2001Religion census is yet to be declared, an independent analysis that was conducted seems to show that there hasbeen a sizeable growth in population among Muslims in Assam . It records that as a community the Muslims had registered an increase of 16.17 percent growth in 2001 figures (Terror Sans Frontier:Islamic Militancy in North India by Jaideep Saikia, Ford Fellow, July 2003, page 17).

According to a study conducted by a few scholars of Toronto University and the American Academy of Arts and Science, 15 Million Bangladesh nationals have infiltrated in India . According to another study done byanother American organisation, namely, The Advancement of Science, 20 million Bangladesh nationals are presently staying in India (The Silent Invasion by Hiranya Kumar Bhattacharyya, Spectrum Publications, Guwahatelhi, 2001, Page 83). Muslim infiltration from Bangladesh into India is somewhere between 10 millions to 20 millions (Pioneer dated 22.9. 2004 by S.Gurumurthy, a widely known economists). Despite these observations on infiltration, Bangladesh never accepted the illegal migration of its people and often blamed India for deliberately pushing out its principalreligious minority to their territory. Infiltration being one of the reasons behind the troubled relation between the two countries but Bangladesh in assistance with Pakistan continues fighting against India for Islamic expansionism as a result Assam has become its first victim. The political leadership as well as the officials, who govern the country are fully aware of this hard reality of infiltration but ironically they close their eyes due to the expediency of the vote bank politics. In absence of any accountably they overlooked the problem of undocumented illegal immigrants settled in Indian soil and threw the Assamese in the cesspool of Muslim vote bank politics.
The Assam Police claimed to have arrested four hardcore ISI functionaries arrested by Assam Police on August 7, 1999. It was disclosed by them that ISI had plans to train 10000 people in Assam for jehad to liberate Assam and establish an Islamic country comprising the territory of the state and some other parts of North-Eastern India (Insurgency in North-East India-The Role of Bangladesh, Edited by Dipankar Sengupta andSudhir Kumar Singh, Authors Press, 2004 Page 74).
One may wonder how the Muslim population of Assam from19, 81857 in 1951 increased to 63,73,204 in 1991. Census figure suggestsover 30 percent growth in Muslim populationof Assam after 1951.Taking into account the pace of growth rate between 1951 to 1991 the Muslim populatioin in Assam might have increased to at least 33 percent by 2005. It means the present Muslim population in the State might have increased to another 3 percent. On the other hand Hindu population in the State decreased from 72.51 percent in 1971 to 67.13 percent in 1991. It means the decrease rate of about 5 percent in 20 years. If the trends are allowed to continue a day will come when indigenous people of State may come under Islamic subjugation and would ultimately be forced to face a serious threat to their identity as happened in the case of Kashmir (Terror Sans Frontier:Islamic Militancy in North India by Jaideep Saikia, Ford Fellow, July 2003).
After 22 years of the enactment of IMDT Act the Supreme Court repealed it in last July. The Muslim leaders, who are not happy with the verdict of the highest court in the country already started their arm twisting approach to ensure that the ruling party at centre couldbring another legislation or ordinance for a substitute of IMDT Act. Baduddin Azmal, President Jaiat  Ulema -e- Hind , Assam expressed his anguish against the Congress for its failure to defend the IMDT Act. He is also exploring the possibility of mobilising the various Muslim organisations to bring them under a political party for contesting next year Assembly elections. Muslims now constitute over 30 percent of about 26 million population of Assam . They are now atthe centre stage of Assam politics due to their commanding influence in about 40 of the total 126 Assembly constituencies. Sensing the mood of the Muslim leaders all the political parties except the Bhartiya JanataParty have already started hobnobbing with Muslim leaders for electoral alliance with them for next year Assembly elections in the state. It is an irony of fate that even AGP and its splinter group AGP (Progressive), whose leaders had led a high voltage agitation against the immigrants are also speaking the same language to appease the Muslim leaders for their support in election as Congress has been doing since Independence .

The higher growth of Muslim population in Assam due to unrestricted infiltration for consolidating the Muslim votes is a threat to its socio-cultural subjugation. It is one of the major sources of bitterness and tension in the region. Now the political clout of Muslim leaders is so strong that no political party is in a position to take a tough stand against the illegal immigrants in this state. But it is ridiculous that United Liberation Front of Assam (ULFA), an offshoot of ASSU, which fought for detection, deletion (from voters list) and deportation of these foreigners  demands cessation of Assam from India withthe support of same Bangladesh and Pakistan against whom they had launched agitation. Due to lack of vision they do not understand the design of the communal politics of the Muslims of Assam and neighbouring Bangladesh . They must know that once, Assam is ceded from India , the Muslim militants will throw away the Hindus in Assam as they did in Pakistan and Bangladesh . Their condition will be same as of the Kashmiri Pundits. They must take a lesson from the political vision of the former leaders of Assam like Gopi Nath Bordoloi, Bisnu Ram Medhi and B.P.Chaliha who even atthe cost of humiliation by the Congress High Command never thought of secession and pursue their political fight against infiltration to the best of their capacity.*


----------



## kurup

^^^^ Give full support for bodos to wipe them off Assam .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metro

*I read that now all the local tribes are coming together to wipe out the Bangladeshis from their lands. Can any local person give us some updates about the ground situation.
Government figures of 41 dead is joke.*


----------



## kurup

metro said:


> *I read that now all the local tribes are coming together to wipe out the Bangladeshis from their lands. Can any local person give us some updates about the ground situation.
> Government figures of 41 dead is joke.*



Good work by locals .........

Whole Indians are behind you , flush the ba$tards out of our country......


----------



## TopCat

metro said:


> *I read that now all the local tribes are coming together to wipe out the Bangladeshis from their lands. Can any local person give us some updates about the ground situation.
> Government figures of 41 dead is joke.*



I suspected that as the conflict already spread all over north Assam. So Bengalis are fighting in all front and holding the ground. Good going. GOI tried to mutual both parties but dont know the outcome yet.


----------



## TopCat

Rhino said:


> one can easily differentiate between Indian bengali muslim and bengali speaking bangladeshi muslims in assam by their accent, they speak bengali in a very wierd accent as compared sweet bengali accent of indian bengali's......and one will never see them celebrating Indipendence day or Republic day...



southern Assam close to Sylhet speaks Sylheti, the northern Assamese speaks north Bengali. No Assamese Bengalis speak pure Bengali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> I suspected that as the conflict already spread all over north Assam. So *illegal Bangladeshis* are fighting in all front and holding the ground. Good going. GOI tried to mutual both parties but dont know the outcome yet.



I corrected it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metro

iajdani said:


> I suspected that as the conflict already spread all over north Assam. So Bengalis are fighting in all front and holding the ground. Good going. GOI tried to mutual both parties but dont know the outcome yet.



Im actually glad that this happened. Till now illegal Bangladeshis infesting inside our territory wasnt a nationwide issue. Toady it has become one. People were not aware how bad the situation has become in northeast. Thanks to Bangladeshi for this violence, whole country has become one against this, and this is just the beginning. You would see the repercussions of this in the coming months.
Ive been saying that Bangladeshis would be driven back, and this is just the beginning of the drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

samv said:


> *Tamils aren't native to Sri Lanka. Their culture, language, history all developed and flourished in what is now Tamil Nadu. Everything of note of the Tamils took place and is found in Tamil Nadu. The idea of a Tamil people did not develop in Sri Lanka but in South India. On the other hand the Sinhalese are native to Sri Lanka*; their culture, language, history all developed and flourished in the island. Everything of note of the Sinhalese took place and is found in Sri Lanka. The idea of a Sinhalese people developed entirely in Sri Lanka, and not in India.
> 
> Secondly I'm not talking about Jaffna Tamils (who have been in Sri Lanka for centuries) or "Sri Lankan Tamils" here, but Indian Tamils who live mainly in central Sri Lanka.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they were.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean 'legally brought' by a colonial power that invaded the island and stole all the land for plantations from the natives and then settled foreigners from another country in that land?
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at all the persecution metered out to the Kashmiris, Muslims, Dalits, Christians, Sikhs etc in India before pointing fingers at others. People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> India has one of the fastest growing economies in the world does it not? It prides itself on becoming the next world power. It has a population of more than 1.2 billion - what is an extra few million citizens going to do to the demographics? Nothing much.
> *
> You can add the whole population of Sri Lanka (21 million) into India's population and it would have basically a diddly squat effect on India's demographics*.



Going by your logic, neither Sinhalese nor Tamilians are native to Sri Lanka. Vettuvas' (hunting comunity) ancestors came some few thousand years before the first Sinhalese people came. So they are the natives of SL. 


Do you know why Indian Infrastructure projects are delayed? uprooting of people or acquiring lands is difficult. It is because 1.2 billion overcrowd India. So there is no place for few million more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

What is North Bengali? People in North Bengal(Jalpaiguri, Darjeeling, Koch Bihar) speak the normal Bengali dialect. 

Bengalis from West Bengal, mostly Hindus, who went to Assam during British era for administrative works, also speak in normal Bengali dialect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

Shoot the bullet on the butttt of these illegal immigrations.....


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Stop Genocide.


----------



## illusion8

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Stop Genocide.



Stop pole vaulting and take your people back.


----------



## Bhairava

metro said:


> *I read that now all the local tribes are coming together to wipe out the Bangladeshis from their lands. Can any local person give us some updates about the ground situation.
> Government figures of 41 dead is joke.*



The ex-cadres of various Bodo insurgent outfits are coming into play with weapons...this is what I last heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnkurPandey

What a pity that our own bodo people are today helpless in our own country against these massive illegal bangladeshis who fled assam like cockroaches ...


----------



## Marxist

Minority body seeks investigation into Assam ethnic strife

A Bodoland-based minority body today demanded a probe by central agencies into the root cause of the current violence in some districts of lower Assam.

"How did the violence unfold and who are the persons behind it? So far there has been no answer to this. We demand that the Assam government order a proper inquiry into this by some central agency, probably the CBI," Religious Minority Council of Bodoland Territorial Council general secretary Alauddin Ali told reporters here.

He said all communities, including the Bodos and the minorities, have been living in harmony in the region since ages.

"BTC was formed on the sacrifices made by Bodo people and the sympathy and support extended by non-Bodos," Ali said.

Blaming the state government for not taking immediate steps to curb the violence, he said, "Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi was slow in reacting to the initial incidents of violence and this led to escalation."

Ali also refuted the allegation made by certain quarters that some Bangladeshi elements were behind the violence.

*He demanded an ex-gratia of Rs 5 lakh to the next of kin of the deceased and Rs 2 lakh for the injured.
*
"Besides, the state government and the BTC should take immediate steps to bring the displaced people back to their homes and provide compensation for the loss of property," Ali said.

As many as 41 people died so far in the clashes between minority immigrants and Bodos in lower Assam districts.

Indefinite curfew and shoot-at-sight orders are in force in worst-affected Kokrajhar district, while night curfew is on in Chirang and Dhubri district.

Over two lakh people are taking shelter in relief camps, while 11 are still missing.

Minority body seeks investigation into Assam ethnic strife - India - DNA


----------



## Green Bullet

This a bad situation as the violence can escalate and more people will perish. I believe India still needs to mature even though it has grown fairly good in the last decade.


----------



## Marxist

found this comment in another site , not sure about the jail terms ,but whatever said about India is true


If you cross the The North Korean border illegally, you get 12
years of hard labor in an isolated prison. 
If you cross the Iranian border illegally, you get detained indefinitely. 
If you cross the Afghan border illegally, you get shot. 
If you cross the Saudi Arabian border illegally, you get jailed. 
If you cross the Venezuelan border illegally, you get branded as a spy & your fate sealed. 
If you cross the Cuban border illegally, you get thrown into a political prison to rot. 
If you cross the British or US border illegally, you get arrested, prosecuted, sent to prison & be deported after serving your sentence. 
Now ; 
If you were to cross the Indian border illegally, you get from the sicular ruling Congress goondas: 
1. A ration card 
2. A passport (even more than one, if you so choose ) 
3. A driver's license 
4. A voter identity card 
5. Credit cards 
6. A generous Haj subsidy 
7. Job, college & school reservation 
8. Special minority only privileges 
9. Government housing on subsidized rent 
10. Loan to buy a house 
11. Free education & illegal guns. If arrested on any crime entitled to first class jails with biriyani for lunch. 
12. Free health care & freedom to spy, print & distribute counterfeit money. 
13. A lobbyist in New Delhi , with a bunch of media morons & a bigger bunch of human rights activists promoting your cause 
14. The right to talk about secularism non stop, which you have not heard about in your own country! 
15. And of course voting rights to elect corrupt sickular Congress beggars who want your votes ! 
16. Right to fight election as a Congress MLA or MP. Hats off to the Corrupt, communal sickular Indian Congress politicians 
17. Pseudo-secular fundamentalists in India , who promote traitors & divide & rule people

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> What is North Bengali? People in North Bengal(*Jalpaiguri, Darjeeling, Koch Biha*r) speak the normal Bengali dialect.
> 
> Bengalis from West Bengal, mostly Hindus, who went to Assam during British era for administrative works, also speak in normal Bengali dialect.



Are the Bengalis there settlers from South western Bengal?


----------



## harpoon

Saw the interview with Digvijay Singh in CNN IBN. He denies that there is any illegal immigration problem.


----------



## metro

harpoon said:


> Saw the interview with Digvijay Singh in CNN IBN. He denies that there is no illegal immigration problem.


I would have stunned, had he accepted the involvement of illegal Bangladeshis.


----------



## TopCat

metro said:


> I would have stunned, had he accepted Bangladeshi interference.



Why BD would interfere? Its solely Indian affair. We are just enjoying the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

AnkurPandey said:


> What a pity that our own bodo people are today helpless in our own country against these massive illegal bangladeshis who fled assam like cockroaches ...



how do you differentiate between west and east bengals


----------



## metro

Im bashing admin of Indian Army on their FB page for not posting any comment about Assam riots.


----------



## TopCat

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> how do you differentiate between west and east bengals



West Bengali speaks while closing their nose. Thats how they differentiate.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

plz explain


----------



## TopCat

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> plz explain



I dont know man. Thats what Indian said in PDF.


----------



## Zabaniyah

metro said:


> I would have stunned, *had he accepted Bangladeshi interference.*



If that were true, Bangladesh would have become a regional power by now (which it isn't). 



iajdani said:


> Why BD would interfere? Its solely Indian affair. We are just enjoying the show.



No please, let them continue.



iajdani said:


> West Bengali speaks while closing their nose. Thats how they differentiate.



What the **** is that supposed to mean?


----------



## metro

Zabaniya said:


> If that were true, Bangladesh would have become a regional power by now (which it isn't).



I meant the involvement of illegal Bangladeshis in the riots.


----------



## zootinali

Bhairava said:


> The ex-cadres of various Bodo insurgent outfits are coming into play with weapons...this is what I last heard.


 
Nope negative .. presence of IA makes it impossible.... I secretly hope that other sister tribes like dimasas , tiwas and karbis start cleaning up their respective homes too..we will suffer heavy damages but we need to clean up the mess we collected over 4 decades once for all..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

*Ground report: Assam on the edge, 44 dead *

Guwahati: Clashes between Bodos and minority immigrants in the four Assam districts have continued for the fifth day in a row. The violence has been by and large contained but sporadic clashes were reported from Baksa, near Nalbari in lower Assam.
As many as 44 people have died and over two lakh in almost 400 villages have been displaced in the violence in the state.

Meanwhile, curfew was relaxed in Kokrajhar on Thursday, but three other districts of Dhubri, Chirang and Bongaigaon continue to be tense.

Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi conducted a survey of relief camps and met refugees while the Army has also conducted flag marches. State police, BSF and CRPF personnel are also patrolling affected areas.

Refugees who fled their villages are now staying in temporary relief camps set up in government schools and public buildings. They fear that if they go back, violence may erupt again.

"We don't have food, water or a house. We are staying at the relief camp," said a victim.
Recalling the violence, another victim said, "We were taking rest after lunch on Saturday when some miscreants came and attacked our village."

Thousands of people have escaped from their villages and most of their houses have been burnt down. They have taken shelter in temporary relief camp.

The people are still living in fear despite the army conducting flag marches and the paramilitary forces being present in the areas.

In his defence, Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi has said, "Since three districts have been affected, it is wrong to say Assam is burning."

Gogoi surveyed the area on Thursday, five days after the violence erupted.
As the Congress government in Assam comes under fire for not being able to prevent and control the clashes in time, Home Secretary R K Singh said the Prime Minister would visit Kokrajhar on Saturday.

Ground report: Assam on the edge, 44 dead - India - Assam - ibnlive


----------



## INDIC

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> how do you differentiate between west and east bengals



Accent! Bangladeshis have different accent from Indian Bengalis.


----------



## TopCat

zootinali said:


> Nope negative .. presence of IA makes it impossible.... I secretly hope that other sister tribes like dimasas , tiwas and karbis start cleaning up their respective homes too..we will suffer heavy damages but we need to clean up the mess we collected over 4 decades once for all..



Do you think you can win it? I mean through violence?

I am in support of preserving Bodo heritage but through co existence.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Marxist said:


> found this comment in another site , not sure about the jail terms ,but whatever said about India is true
> 
> 
> If you cross the The North Korean border illegally, you get 12
> years of hard labor in an isolated prison.
> If you cross the Iranian border illegally, you get detained indefinitely.
> If you cross the Afghan border illegally, you get shot.
> If you cross the Saudi Arabian border illegally, you get jailed.
> If you cross the Venezuelan border illegally, you get branded as a spy & your fate sealed.
> If you cross the Cuban border illegally, you get thrown into a political prison to rot.
> If you cross the British or US border illegally, you get arrested, prosecuted, sent to prison & be deported after serving your sentence.
> Now ;
> If you were to cross the Indian border illegally, you get from the sicular ruling Congress goondas:
> 1. A ration card
> 2. A passport (even more than one, if you so choose )
> 3. A driver's license k
> 4. A voter identity card k
> 5. Credit cards
> 6. A generous Haj subsidy
> 7. Job, college & school reservation
> 8. Special minority only privileges
> 9. Government housing on subsidized rent
> 10. Loan to buy a house
> 11. Free education & illegal guns. If arrested on any crime entitled to first class jails with biriyani for lunch.
> 12. Free health care & freedom to spy, print & distribute counterfeit money.
> 13. A lobbyist in New Delhi , with a bunch of media morons & a bigger bunch of human rights activists promoting your cause
> 14. The right to talk about secularism non stop, which you have not heard about in your own country!
> 15. And of course voting rights to elect corrupt sickular Congress beggars who want your votes !
> 16. Right to fight election as a Congress MLA or MP. Hats off to the Corrupt, communal sickular Indian Congress politicians
> 17. Pseudo-secular fundamentalists in India , who promote traitors & divide & rule people



You are welcome to flay the Congress as much as you like, but there was no need to bring secularism into this. As if secularism is a Congress characteristic! And putting in spicy little bits about pseudo-secularism, making it clear that both are one and the same, is even more provocative.

This is less than fair, considering the urgent need for secularism in government that these riots have demonstrated.


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> Accent! Bangladeshis have different accent from Indian Bengalis.



You a Bengali? I speak similar dialect of Assamese not Bangladeshi dialect neither west Bengali dialect. How do you explain that?


----------



## Joe Shearer

iajdani said:


> West Bengali speaks while closing their nose. Thats how they differentiate.


 

You? Of all people?


----------



## TopCat

Joe Shearer said:


> You? Of all people?



No we keep both our nose and mouth wide open wide open.. All of us. Ask your parents. LOL


----------



## Maira La

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> Yeah it becomes difficult when indigenous people got angry over the occupants. This is some kind of *communal riot* happening in North East.



There, I fixed it for ya!


----------



## zootinali

iajdani said:


> Do you think you can win it? I mean through violence?
> 
> I am in support of preserving Bodo heritage but through co existence.



Why does it concern you so much .. it is our internal matter is nt it ?? in other BD forum, people are calling these people as razakars or something who you hate too , don´t you?? ..last 4 decades was the time of coexistence but the lust of these people for our land , the threat to our culture and our very existence is too big price you are suggesting us to pay , not acceptable to us.


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> Do you think you can win it? I mean through violence?
> 
> I am in support of preserving Bodo heritage but through co existence.



Why to co-exist with foreigners at the first place. They need to coexist with their Bangladeshi brothers in their own home instead of illegal immigration.


----------



## Joe Shearer

iajdani said:


> No we keep both our nose and mouth wide open wide open.. All of us. Ask your parents. LOL



My parents are dead, my father 60 days ago, so it will be difficult.

However I speak the Dhaka dialect clearly, as do my surviving uncles and my aunt. There are none left on the Barisal side of the family. I also speak standard Bengali. 

It was sad to read your comments. I have always respected you in the past for the dignity you display.


----------



## TopCat

zootinali said:


> Why does it concern you so much .. it is our internal matter is nt it ?? in other BD forum, people are calling these people as razakars or something who you hate too , don´t you?? ..last 4 decades was the time of coexistence but the lust of these people for our land , the threat to our culture and our very existence is too big price you are suggesting us to pay , not acceptable to us.



Well I understand your concern even though most comes out of sheer fear. What is the total Bodo population? How the ownership of land determined? Do you have a land record? Do you consider the land as yours outside of your own possession which you inherited from your fathers (eg. govt land as yours)?



Joe Shearer said:


> My parents are dead, my father 60 days ago, so it will be difficult.
> 
> However I speak the Dhaka dialect clearly, as do my surviving uncles and my aunt. There are none left on the Barisal side of the family. I also speak standard Bengali.
> 
> It was sad to read your comments. I have always respected you in the past for the dignity you display.



Well, I was sad to read your comment too besides all the sane member of Indian community. The only person who is very active in all other threads Labong kept quiet.


----------



## Maira La

Rhino said:


> one can easily differentiate between Indian bengali muslim and bengali speaking bangladeshi muslims in assam by their accent, they speak bengali in a very wierd accent as compared sweet bengali accent of indian bengali's......and one will never see them celebrating Indipendence day or Republic day...



STFU! My dialect is the sweetest! ;p

*On a more serious note, it's natural for Bangalis in Assam to be influenced by our accent. I'd be surprised if they spoke with WB accent. But then again, you just need a reason to hate those dirty low-life NE Muslim scumbags, don't you? *


----------



## Bhairava

zootinali said:


> Nope negative .. presence of IA makes it impossible.... I secretly hope that other sister tribes like dimasas , tiwas and karbis start cleaning up their respective homes too..we will suffer heavy damages but we need to clean up the mess we collected over 4 decades once for all..



Are you a Bodo...I mean you have any contacts there, on the ground ? 

One of my friend is in New Jalpaiguri and he said so. Coupled with the virtual media blackout on Assam, I fear may things are happening but not being reported.

Moreover I dont hope the Govt will do anything to solve the problem of illegal migration. Its upto the locals to take a pro-active stand in expelling the locusts.


----------



## Kesang

iajdani said:


> Do you think you can win it? I mean through violence?
> 
> I am in support of preserving Bodo heritage but through co existence.


 
oh really? I thought that you were in favour of dominance of those alien.



iajdani said:


> Seems like Muslim already have a upper hand in Assam and this violence just prove that. Its time Muslim declare Assam as the Muslim majority state.


 
but the question is why should we share our limited resources with some alien especially who host Flag of our enemy, terrorising our brother and sister and does so much criminal activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Yesterday kashmir ,today Assam and after few hrs West Bengal. Hindu will be running from their native lands as they have been doing.

*I hold the Hindus of Assam and W Bengal more responsible than any polical party for risking their own demography status .*

The change will be permanent for generations to come . Hindus of Assam and W Bengal will soon turn minority and enjoy the perils of living in a Muslim majority society.


----------



## Machete

iajdani said:


> Do you think you can win it? I mean through violence?
> 
> I am in support of preserving Bodo heritage but through co existence.



Of course they will win for sure , this violence is against illegal immigrants everybody in India supporting bodo people stance.

Why co-existence? are they Indians? no na then Its impossible to co-exist with BDesi scumbags.


----------



## A1Kaid

cirr said:


> The international community should strongly condemn the barbaric acts of the Indian government and its security establishments&#12290;



The Internatiobal community should intervene on humanitarian grounds. UN resolution should be passed condemning the Indian Government. If the situation exacerbates it may be necessary to send in UN Peacekeeping troops into Assam. The International community is alarmed by the violence in Assam.


----------



## Manas

Yesterday kashmir ,today Assam and after few hrs West Bengal. Hindu will be running from their native lands as they have been doing.

I hold the Hindus of Assam and W Bengal more responsible than any polical party for risking their own demography status .

The change will be permanent for generations to come . Hindus of Assam and W Bengal will soon turn minority and enjoy the perils of living in a Muslim majority society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

zootinali said:


> Why does it concern you so much .. it is our internal matter is nt it ?? in other BD forum, people are calling these people as razakars or something who you hate too , don´t you?? ..last 4 decades was the time of coexistence but the lust of these people for our land , the threat to our culture and our very existence is too big price you are suggesting us to pay , not acceptable to us.



Even if they are chased out, where will they go. Didn't you see how Bangladeshi let Rohingyas killed in Myanmar. They are good at betraying their own people, they will never let them inside Bangladesh.


----------



## Joe Shearer

iajdani said:


> Well I understand your concern even though most comes out of sheer fear. What is the total Bodo population? How the ownership of land determined? Do you have a land record? Do you consider the land as yours outside of your own possession which you inherited from your fathers (eg. govt land as yours)?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was sad to read your comment too besides all the sane member of Indian community. The only person who is very active in all other threads Labong kept quiet.



And which comment are you referring to?


----------



## TopCat

Machete said:


> Of course they will win for sure , this violence is against illegal immigrants everybody in India supporting bodo people stance.
> 
> Why co-existence? are they Indians? no na then Its impossible to co-exist with BDesi scumbags.



I doubt they will win. I dont know about indian PDF members but I seen Bengalis besides Army in the video footage the way I saw Rakhaine people by their army. Ground reality is quite different I suspect. Besides Bengalis are the main opposition party in Assam's ruling congress party which also enjoys overwhelming support of Bengalis. So it will be too hard for small Bodo community to hold the ground.


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> You a Bengali? I speak similar dialect of Assamese not Bangladeshi dialect neither west Bengali dialect. How do you explain that?



Similar dialect, not identical dialect.


----------



## Zabaniyah

zootinali said:


> Why does it concern you so much .. it is our internal matter is nt it ??* in other BD forum, people are calling these people as razakars or something who you hate too , don´t you??* ..last 4 decades was the time of coexistence but the lust of these people for our land , the threat to our culture and our very existence is too big price you are suggesting us to pay , not acceptable to us.



It was LaBong who brought it up. 

But if the 71' refugees are troubling you, you can cooperate with us. Refugees returning to their original homeland is a standard practice. 

The thing is, the GoI never raised the issue with the GoB. Like, never ever! Even now considering their relations are very good. 

It was stunning victory for India back in 71, and yet they did not follow a formal procedure to take care of the refugees in respect to international norms? Odd...



Kesang said:


> but the question is why should we share *our limited resources *with some alien especially who host Flag of our enemy, terrorising our brother and sister and does so much criminal activities.



You guys have a lot of resources and tremendous potential for industrial growth in the future.


----------



## TopCat

Manas said:


> Yesterday kashmir ,today Assam and after few hrs West Bengal. Hindu will be running from their native lands as they have been doing.
> 
> I hold the Hindus of Assam and W Bengal more responsible than any polical party for risking their own demography status .
> 
> The change will be permanent for generations to come . Hindus of Assam and W Bengal will soon turn minority and enjoy the perils of living in a Muslim majority society.



I seen Hindus and Muslim Bengalis in the same side in this conflict. So stop your utter rubbish. When it comes to saving own A$$ they will flock together.


----------



## Manas

BTW the indians should not get too happy about situation in any which way. If BD settlers feel pressure to evacuate Bodoland ,they wont go back to Bangladesh ,they will pack their bags and make train travel to kolkata,Delhi,Mumbai even to Chennai.


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> Similar dialect, not identical dialect.



identical dialect. Ask any Assamese which dialect they speak.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Gigawatt said:


> Even if they are chased out, where will they go. *Didn't you see how Bangladeshi let Rohingyas killed in Myanmar.* They are good at betraying their own people, they will never let them inside Bangladesh.



We killed Rohingyas? News to me.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Manas said:


> BTW the indians should not get too happy about situation in any which way. If BD settlers feel pressure to evacuate Bodoland ,they wont go back to Bangladesh ,they will pack their bags and make train travel to kolkata,Delhi,Mumbai even to Chennai.



I hope they settle down in Bhubaneswar in large numbers. At least their safety will be guaranteed.


----------



## Bhairava

Zabaniya said:


> We killed Rohingyas? News to me.



Turning back the Rohingyas at your borders knowing that what awaited them in Myanmar was a certain death is a sure case of "aiding and abetting murder"...


----------



## monitor

Its seems a bogus claim that 20 million Bangladeshi in Assam . how can such number of people migrated to India unnoticed ? secondly if the claimed figure were true than what the hell India doing in last 40 years . if the figure actually were near that number its obvious India would take necessary measures. but as India didn't take any noticeable initiative it seems this kind of allegation is purely political motivated . moreover India fencing illegally all over the bangladesh border then how can so many people trespass that area ?


----------



## INDIC

Zabaniya said:


> We killed Rohingyas? News to me.



I wrote, "Bangladeshis let Rohingyas getting killed in Myanmar"


----------



## Manas

iajdani said:


> I seen Hindus and Muslim Bengalis in the same side in this conflict. So stop your utter rubbish. When it comes to saving own A$$ they will flock together.



Hindu Bengalis aren't the illegal setters in Assam . 

And what same side ??Are you not the ones who were in the forefront for the creation of Pakistan based on TNT ??


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> identical dialect. Ask any Assamese which dialect they speak.



You are trying to twist the topic, even i have lived with Bengalis for a long time and find Bangladeshi dialect as alien and easy to identify.


----------



## Machete

iajdani said:


> I doubt they will win. I dont know about indian PDF members but I seen Bengalis besides Army in the video footage the way I saw Rakhaine people by their army. Ground reality is quite different I suspect. Besides Bengalis are the main opposition party in Assam's ruling congress party which also enjoys overwhelming support of Bengalis. So it will be too hard for small Bodo community to hold the ground.



Bodo people predominantly expelled BDeshi from their regions after this riots those people fearing to come back to Bodo dominating region. Even if they came in future for hw long IA and police give protection for them?. Bodo people started the protest many tribes will follow same trend for sure .


----------



## TopCat

Manas said:


> *Hindu Bengalis aren't the illegal setters in Assam . *
> 
> And what same side ??Are you not the ones who were in the forefront for the creation of Pakistan based on TNT ??



I dont want to get into this.

But tell you one thing. When Bodo attacks they attack both Hindu and Muslim settlers alike. So Hindus have to take protection from Muslim one way or other.



Machete said:


> Bodo people predominantly expelled BDeshi from their regions after this riots those people fearing to come back to Bodo dominating region. Even if they came in future for hw long IA and police give protection for them. Bodo people started the protest many tribes will follow same trend for sure.



So who evicted those Bodo people who are in relief camp?


----------



## INDIC

monitor said:


> Its seems a bogus claim that 20 million Bangladeshi in Assam . how can such number of people migrated to India unnoticed ? secondly if the claimed figure were true than what the hell India doing in last 40 years . if the figure actually were near that number its obvious India would take necessary measures. but as India didn't take any noticeable initiative it seems this kind of allegation is purely political motivated . moreover India fencing illegally all over the bangladesh border then how can so many people trespass that area ?


----------



## Luffy 500

sandy_3126 said:


> The only thing that confuses me about bangladesh is, it is an Islamic country whose identity is based on a hindu language and it's history.



You are going off topic like a typical pathetic internet hindu troll but still I will answer your utter
BS. ISLAM is an universal religion that has no boundaries and recognizes people of all
ethnicity. Its NOT AN ARABIC RELIGION BUT A UNIVERSAL ONE and arabic was only chosen as
a mode of language in which the message is being passed to entire mankind. Our beloved prophet Muhammad (PBUH) said that:

_"an Arab has no superiority over a non-Arab nor a non-Arab has any superiority over an Arab; also a white has no superiority over black nor a black has any superiority over white except *by piety and good action*.Learn that every Muslim is a brother to every Muslim and that the Muslims constitute one brotherhood. Nothing shall be legitimate to a Muslim which belongs to a fellow Muslim unless it was given freely and willingly. Do not, therefore, do injustice to yourselves."_

Allah will only look at our action and piety nothing else matters. Infact ISLAM encourages local
languages and friday sermons during Jumma prayers are recommended to be given in/ translated into the local language for understanding. Translation of the QURAN into different languages helped spread ISLAM like wildfire. 

DON"T bother replying if it doesn't go through your pea sized brain which would be understandable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Machete

iajdani said:


> I dont want to get into this.
> 
> But tell you one thing. When Bodo attacks they attack both Hindu and Muslim settlers alike. So Hindus have to take protection from Muslim one way or other.
> 
> 
> 
> So who evicted those Bodo people who are in relief camp?



I talked about dominant regions(Bodoland) , more than 30 bdeshi killed so far.


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> So who evicted those Bodo people who are in relief camp?



Bodos are about 80% in Bodoland Territorial Council Area. What sort of delusion are you living in.


----------



## Bhairava

^^ Is there any special reason why Arabic was chosen among the thousand odd languages in the world ?


BTW Arabs who treat Bangladeshis like dirt in Middle East would take exception to your line that all Muslims are equal and are brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> A BD talking in behalf of their Master with stockholm syndrome



I am talking on behalf of my people i.e Bangladeshis and my brother Pakistanis. 1947 and 2 nation theory is an integral part of our history troll. And now you can keep on spouting rubbish.


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> Bodos are about 80% in Bodoland Territorial Council Area. What sort of delusion are you living in.



thats your delusion. Its a small area surrounded by overwhelming Bengalis. Bengalis have the resources and have places to flee. Bodos will be suffocated to death if they piss all Bengalis in the state off.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bhairava said:


> Turning back the Rohingyas at your borders knowing that what awaited them in Myanmar was a certain death is a sure case of "aiding and abetting murder"...





Gigawatt said:


> I wrote, "Bangladeshis let Rohingyas getting killed in Myanmar"



It was our government who turned them back. And we already host hundreds and thousands of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> thats your delusion. Its a small area surrounded by overwhelming Bengalis. Bengalis have the resources and have places to flee. Bodos will be suffocated to death if they piss all Bengalis in the state off.



Please use the word illegal Bangladeshis. You means to imply that your illegal immigrants are superhuman.


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> Please use the word illegal Bangladeshis. You means to imply that your illegal immigrants are superhuman.



Did they fly the Bangladeshi flag there also?


----------



## Manas

Joe Shearer said:


> I hope they settle down in Bhubaneswar in large numbers. At least their safety will be guaranteed.



You think they aren't doing that already. Every new apartment construction site employs the chaps cause they are willing to work for less money than the locals.

And Hmm since ur house is already over taken by the BDs and you ran to south india .It should make perfect wicked sense to you to desire to see others also experience similar fate as yours .


----------



## harpoon

Manas said:


> Yesterday kashmir ,today Assam and after few hrs *West Bengal*. Hindu will be running from their native lands as they have been doing.
> 
> I hold the Hindus of Assam and W Bengal more responsible than any polical party for risking their own demography status .
> 
> The change will be permanent for generations to come . Hindus of Assam and W Bengal will soon turn minority and enjoy the perils of living in a Muslim majority society.




I don't see Bengalis having any problem with this illegal migration. Is it bcs of Bengali-Bengali brotherhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> Are the Bengalis there settlers from South western Bengal?


 
Why would they be as they have been staying there since pre historic times. However Assam always had a separate identity and had one of the longest running empires under the Ahoms which even thrawted the Mughals. I understand their sentiment when they feel their identity getting threatened in their own land.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bhairava said:


> ^^ Is there any special reason why Arabic was chosen among the thousand odd languages in the world ?



Erm...that's because the Arabs at that time did not know any other language(?) How would you expect them to interpret their god's message in a language they would not understand? 

Hence, the Koran is in Arabic. It's common sense 

Although, the literal Arabic spoken today is not exactly the same as the one in the Koran. 



Bhairava said:


> BTW Arabs who treat Bangladeshis like dirt in Middle East woudl take exception to your line that all Muslims are equaal and are brothers.



Irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

harpoon said:


> I don't see Bengalis having any problem with this illegal migration. Is it bcs of Bengali-Bengali brotherhood.



West Bengalis also hate Bangladeshis and vice versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

monitor said:


> Its seems a bogus claim that 20 million Bangladeshi in Assam . how can such number of people migrated to India unnoticed ?



Not unnoticed.

Go to Wikipedia and look up AASU - All Assam Students Union - as well as AAGSP - All Assam Gana Sangram Parishad.

The facts are brutally clear.

As for the numbers, sit down with a calculator some time and work it out for yourself. You don't think a little over 40,000 people could cross over every month across such wide borders, which were not fenced until recently, and are still not fenced completely even today?




monitor said:


> secondly if the claimed figure were true than what the hell India doing in last 40 years . if the figure actually were near that number its obvious India would take necessary measures. but as India didn't take any noticeable initiative it seems this kind of allegation is purely political motivated .



What is it that you are suggesting? Something like what the Burmese have done? We don't do things in that kind of way.



monitor said:


> moreover India fencing illegally all over the bangladesh border then how can so many people trespass that area ?



In case you are not aware , fences are built well within Indian territory, several feet within. Bangladesh has still protested, for unknown reasons. Some parts of the border are still untended, as a result; the border in Dhubri, the closest border district to the affected areas, is still unfenced.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

hmmm seems like bangali 1971 revolution is still yet to be completed no?

it was solely an ethnocentric (i.e. language/ethnic) revolution so logically speaking there's more work left to be done


----------



## LaBong

Zabaniya said:


> Erm...that's because the Arabs at that time did not know any other language(?) How would you expect them to interpret their god's message in a language they would not understand?
> 
> Hence, the Koran is in Arabic. It's common sense
> 
> Although, the literal Arabic spoken today is not exactly the same as the one in the Koran.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.



In which language do the angels speak in heaven?


----------



## TopCat

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> hmmm seems like bangali 1971 revolution is still yet to be completed no?
> 
> it was solely an ethnocentric (i.e. language/ethnic) revolution so logically speaking there's more work left to be done



You are right.. Things will not be settled through an artificial line for sure in the years to come. Its interesting to see.


----------



## Bhairava

Zabaniya said:


> Erm...that's because the Arabs at that time did not know any other language(?) How would you expect them to interpret their god's message in a language they would not understand?
> 
> Hence, the Koran is in Arabic. It's common sense .



I think you did not get my question - ok let me rephrase it, if Islam is an universal religion and knows no boundaries (Luffy claimed) why was the Prophet of God chosen to be born among Arabs ? 

Refer Luffy's post _(Its NOT AN ARABIC RELIGION BUT A UNIVERSAL ONE and arabic was only chosen as
a mode of language in which the message is being passed to entire mankind)_...Is there anything special with Arabic, for it to be chosen ?




Zabaniya said:


> Irrelevant.



Ofcourse it is - especially in the context of the post you just thanked. But it is also understandable that you think it is irrelevant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

harpoon said:


> I don't see Bengalis having any problem with this illegal migration. Is it bcs of Bengali-Bengali brotherhood.



It could be because they were ruled by muslim bengalis in the past and enjoy being raped and killed by their muslim brethren from time to time,not exactly very sure . 

But the problem is BDs don't prefer to stay in Bengal cause its already saturated and the state is non starter in employment generation.


----------



## harpoon

Gigawatt said:


> West Bengalis also hate Bangladeshis and vice versa.



But I don't see them fighting against this scums.


----------



## Bhairava

Afghans have more chance of expanding their boundaries to Indus than the Bangis have for absorbing West Bengal into their marshalnd.


----------



## Luffy 500

Bhairava said:


> ^^ Is there any special reason why Arabic was chosen among the thousand odd languages in the world ?



ISLAM was send to all ethnicities of the world from time to time in different languages. Allah(swt) didn't exclude a single ethnicity from this message of peace and send prophets to all type of people around the world. ISLAM is not a religion of 1400 years ago, its a religion that is there fromthe beginning of time. Allah(swt) send 125000 prophets to all nations with the message of Islam and the first of them was Prophet Adam (PBUH). But those prophets were only sent to their own people and the message sent was sufficient for that time and people. Prophet Musa(PBUH) was given the Torah in hebrew language meant for the people of Israel for example. But prophet Muhammad (PBUH) is the last and final of the prophets and the Quran was revealed to him with message of Islam in its current and complete form as it was necessary to reveal the complete form and it was the need of the hour and mankind has advanced to a level to grasp the message. Allah(SWT) the knows best.



> BTW Arabs who treat Bangladeshis like dirt in Middle East woudl take exception to your line that all Muslims are equaal and are brothers.



As I said before arabs are not the only representers of ISLAM. Quran and Sunnah of the 
Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) is. And its not my line , its the sayings of the prophet and its their
loss if they hypothetically according to you don't want to accept it. 

Isn't it very simple or is it still vary hard for your pea sized brain to grasp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

harpoon said:


> But I don't see them fighting against this scums.



West Bengal is the next state after Assam hit by these scums.


----------



## Kesang

harpoon said:


> But I don't see them fighting against this scums.


 
may be because they know each other very well. They can live with each other but we can't because they are completely alien for us. Tribal don't know about their cunningness and Also tribal people are little bit naive.


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> In which language do the angels speak in heaven?



Arabic, as Mohammed spoken to that language and Quran was read in that.
It was not the language of Allah but HE will speak out of love to Mohammed.

And you dont have to worry about it as you will know/understand Arabic by default without formal education in Heaven. LOL


----------



## Manas

iajdani said:


> I dont want to get into this.
> 
> But tell you one thing. When Bodo attacks they attack both Hindu and Muslim settlers alike. So Hindus have to take protection from Muslim one way or other.


 


> A few kilometres away, at Magurmary High School, t*he violence has brought Bodos, Adivasis, Nepalis and Bengalis(Hindus) together like never before. For,* they have a common enemy in the invaders who made them flee their homes.



The Hindu : Today's Paper / NATIONAL : In Kokrajhar, anxiety mounts with every body found


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

iajdani said:


> You are right.. Things will not be settled through an artificial line for sure in the years to come. Its interesting to see.



well ''karma'' is a ******, isn't it



Bhairava said:


> Afghans have more chance of expanding their boundaries to Indus than the Bangis have for absorbing West Bengal into their marshalnd.



there is no broad afghan movement for such ''expansion'' (which some of them tried in the past and failed miserably, putting themself in a compromised position)

in greater bangladesh case since its one ethnicity and language, it would be easier to realize


i think indians themselves should support the merger, since they rallied behind bangali cause pre-71. So they should finish what they belligerently helped start no

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Luffy 500 said:


> ISLAM was send to all ethnicities of the world from time to time in different languages.Allah(swt) didn't exclude a single ethnicity from this message of peace



Was it revealed in Sanskrit and Tamil too ? I'm excited.




Luffy 500 said:


> . But prophet Muhammad (PBUH) is the last and final of the prophets and the Quran was revealed to him with message of Islam in its current and complete form as it was necessary to reveal the complete form and it was the need of the hour and mankind has advanced to a level to grasp the message.



But that is what I'm asking..why chose Arabic over thousand odd languages in the world to spread the message of peace ?




Luffy 500 said:


> As I said before arabs are not the only representers of ISLAM.



I agree. But still they dont consider you Bangladeshis as their equal.



iajdani said:


> Arabic, as Mohammed spoken to that language and Quran was read in that.



Why this discrimination ..? 

You Bengalis must protest that.


----------



## TopCat

Bhairava said:


> Was it revealed in Sanskrit and Tamil too ? I'm excited.



Yest it was. Thats why you see every community perform some sort of religion.





> But that is what I'm asking..why chose Arabic over thousand odd languages in the world to spread the message of peace ?



Nothing special. Only because Mohammed born and knew Arabic. So message sent to him was in Arabic.


----------



## abhishekgoel80

iajdani said:


> Arabic, as Mohammed spoken to that language and Quran was read in that.
> It was not the language of Allah but HE will speak out of love to Mohammed.
> 
> And you dont have to worry about it as you will know/understand Arabic by default without formal education in Heaven. LOL


 
LMAO so as per islam language of heaven changes with each so called prophet.


----------



## Bhairava

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> there is no broad afghan movement for such ''expansion'' (which some of them tried in the past and failed miserably, putting themself in a compromised position)



There is no broad greater bengal movement either except in the dying gray cells of some internet Bangladeshis here.

The West Bengal-Bangladesh international border is much more real than the imaginary Durand Line.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i think indians themselves should support the merger, since they rallied behind bangali cause pre-71. So they should finish what they belligerently helped start no



Sorry we cant take in another 130 million impoverished souls as our countrymen, if that is what you mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

LaBong said:


> In which language do the angels speak in heaven?



language of heaven? Its complete freedom and any language can be spoken I guess. *Heaven is beyond comprehension of humans* . Allah(swt) knows the best.


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> In which language do the angels speak in heaven?



I don't know exactly. 

It's kind of like asking: In what language do aliens in outer space speak in? 



Bhairava said:


> I think you did not get my question - ok let me rephrase it, if Islam is an universal religion and knows no boundaries (Luffy claimed) why was the Prophet of God chosen to be born among Arabs ?
> 
> Refer Luffy's post _(Its NOT AN ARABIC RELIGION BUT A UNIVERSAL ONE and arabic was only chosen as
> a mode of language in which the message is being passed to entire mankind)_...Is there anything special with Arabic, for it to be chosen ?



God send many prophets all over the world. Although, not all of them are mentioned in The Koran (I may be wrong). Muslims believe Jesus as a great prophet, and believes in the concept of Virgin Mary and the Holy Spirit. And that he will return as the Messiah. 

According to theory, Islam is the one and only religion, and the oldest. Here's one Israeli Rabbi's opinion:







Bhairava said:


> Ofcourse it is - especially in the context of the post you just thanked. But it is also understandable that you think it is irrelevant



Well, faith and what good and bad things people do in the material realm are irrelevant. For God is the ultimate judge 

But then, we helped the Arabs during the Gulf War against Saddam's forces, and they help us in return. That bond will remain no matter what.


----------



## Desert Fox

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i think indians themselves should support the merger, since they rallied behind bangali cause pre-71. So they should finish what they belligerently helped start no



Lol, they will, of course they will rally behind the cause for Greater Bangladesh, after all they sacrificed their soldiers for this cause in 1971, if they can make such ardent sacrifices then what other assurance do we need of their devotion for the cause of Great Bangladesh.


----------



## TopCat

abhishekgoel80 said:


> LMAO so as per islam language of heaven changes with each so called prophet.


 
Nope, language does not matter and it does not change with prophet. Everybody will understand the language of Heaven. Be cool. Dont worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

how much of it actually does border indian land...i personally think it should be ceded.

Bangladesh should make its case @ ICJ. In fact india itself should support this cause.



Desert Fox said:


> Lol, they will, of course they will rally behind the cause for Greater Bangladesh, after all they sacrificed their soldiers for this cause in 1971, if they can make such ardent sacrifices then what other assurance do we need of their compassion for Great Bangladesh.



all it needs is a spark. . . 

but the onus is on the ethnic bangals


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> You are right.. Things will not be settled through an artificial line for sure in the years to come. Its interesting to see.


 
So, for 55 pages you claim there is no illegal immigration and suddenly your real cunning national neeyat spitted out.



Desert Fox said:


> Lol, they will, of course they will rally behind the cause for Greater Bangladesh, after all they sacrificed their soldiers for this cause in 1971, if they can make such ardent sacrifices then what other assurance do we need of their devotion for the cause of Great Bangladesh.



Did you take lessons from Zaid Hamid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> all it needs is a spark. . .
> 
> but the onus is on the ethnic bangals


That will happen within a few years, my estimate around next 5 years, that is if Bangladeshis continue to pour into NE india as they are currently and change the demography in their favor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

*****ASSAM RIOTS*****
The Assam Govt has been repeatedly screaming at the top of their voice and has been branding the Bodo people as aggressors.
The law & order agencies are protecting the Bangla illegals and beating the Bodo people.
The Central Govt run by Madam Sonia is least bothered as such incidents and that too in North East keep on happening.
The national media is either too depressed with Rajesh Khanna's demise or is too jubilant with Pranab Mukherjee being on the Presidents hot seat!
In such situations what can we expect the Bodo women who have lost everything to do than cry helpless tears in pain, as they know there is no one bothered about them!
No country will tolerate this BUT hypocrite Congress party of pseudo secular INDIA will!

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...62896216764:mf_story_key.-5148451577423834511


----------



## Desert Fox

Gigawatt said:


> Did you take lessons from Zaid Hamid.



How so?? Is it not a fact that you indians saved Bangladeshis and helped to create Bangladesh because you are ardent supporters of the Greater Bangladesh cause?? Is that not why you put the lives of your military's servicemen on the line? I'm sure within a few years your North Eastern region will become majority Bangladeshi therefore completing the dream of indiria ghandi. I'm sure she'll be proud of her countrymen. Do you not want to make her proud?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bhairava said:


> Sorry we cant take in another 130 million impoverished souls as our countrymen, if that is what you mean.



It's 160 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Zabaniya said:


> God send many prophets all over the world. Although, not all of them are mentioned in The Koran (I may be wrong). Muslims believe Jesus as a great prophet, and believes in the concept of Virgin Mary and the Holy Spirit.
> 
> According to theory, Islam is the one and only religion, and the oldest. Here's one Israeli Rabbi's opinion:



Hahah quoting from the devils (Israeli Rabbi) mouth eh..? Jews will be pretty pissed off by your attempt to absorb their religion into yours by some lame theory. The claim to divine is exclusive to their brand, according to them.

But anyway Islam is not the one and only religion in this world..isnt that obvious ? 



Zabaniya said:


> Well, faith and what good and bad things people do in the material realm are irrelevant. For God is the ultimate judge
> 
> But then, we helped the Arabs during the Gulf War against Saddam's forces, and they help us in return. That bond will remain no matter what.



Whatever, I was just saying that the fatb sheiks in Arab world could not care less for a Bangladeshi, even if he was a Muslim.



iajdani said:


> Yest it was. Thats why you see every community perform some sort of religion.



Dude you are scaring me. Please dont say that Shaivite Hinduism is also Islam in some form !!




iajdani said:


> Nothing special. Only because Mohammed born and knew Arabic. So message sent to him was in Arabic.



Again you have skirted my question - why did God chose to send Mohammed among the Arabs and not , say Bengalis ?


----------



## Bhairava

Desert Fox said:


> That will happen within a few years, my estimate around next 5 years, that is if Bangladeshis continue to pour into NE india as they are currently and change the demography in their favor.



Are we talking about NE India or Bengal here ?

Oh wait, facts dont matter here..


----------



## INDIC

Desert Fox said:


> How so?? Is it not a fact that you indians saved Bangladeshis and helped to create Bangladesh because you are ardent supporters of the Greater Bangladesh cause?? Is that not why you put the lives of your military's servicemen on the line? I'm sure within a few years your North Eastern region will become majority Bangladeshi therefore completing the dream of indiria ghandi. I'm sure she'll be proud of her countrymen. Do you not want to make her proud?



The law is still intact to identify them and deport them back.


----------



## Desert Fox

Bhairava said:


> Are we talking about NE India or Bengal here ?
> 
> Oh wait, facts dont matter here..



Isn't Assam in NE india? According to the map of india:


----------



## Bhairava

Desert Fox said:


> Isn't Assam in NE india? According to the map of india:



abu zulfiqar was talking about a greater bengal and you came with a yessir and you started talking about Assam.

The number of delusionists is surely going up by the day/


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bhairava said:


> Hahah quoting from the devils (Israeli Rabbi) mouth eh..? Jews will be pretty pissed off by your attempt to absorb their religion into yours by some lame theory. The claim to divine is exclusive to their brand, according to them.



They are People of the Book. And this was in a Turkish program. And are you sure that Jews had a favorable view of Jesus? Please think again. 



Bhairava said:


> But anyway Islam is not the one and only religion in this world..isnt that obvious ?



Islam was the one and true religion. That's the theory. Even Adam followed it. 



Bhairava said:


> Whatever, I was just saying that the fatb sheiks in Arab world could not care less for a Bangladeshi, even if he was a Muslim.



It is still irrelevant. Muslims are not Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Bhairava said:


> Are we talking about NE India or Bengal here ?
> 
> Oh wait, facts dont matter here..



Okay, i get what you mean, the claim of Greater Bangladesh includes indian Bengal. However my point still remains, india's bordering regions with Bangladesh will witness a significant demographic change within a few years (or already has).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Bhairava said:


> Was it revealed in Sanskrit and Tamil too ? I'm excited.



Yup, to all nations it was revealed according to the need of that time. SO this subcontinent was
not excluded either. But after the death of the messenger the followers started to corrupt
it and add man-made instructions. That's why Quran was finally revealed with the complete
code of ISLAM and the Allah(swt) himself guarantees that he will protect it till the end of time as a mercy upon mankind.

Only the names of 25 prophets out of the 125000 mentioned in the quran were revealed. Allah(swt) didn't think it was necessary to reveal the names of the rest. But all those rest of the
prophets were righteous human beings and tried to spread the message of ISLAM. 



> But that is what I'm asking..why chose Arabic over thousand odd languages in the world to spread the message of peace ?



Arabs and the whole world was going through their worse period and were in the age of darkness,
society was completely filled with barbarism and corruption of epitome levels. And this is for the first time the Message was revealed in arabic as Allah(swt) said no nation would be 
excluded and that includes arabs too. As for why this final message is revealed to Arabs , Allah(swt) knows best. May be they were the best suited by Allah(swt) to spread the message.



> I agree. But still they dont consider you Bangladeshis as their equal.



As I said before , your hypothesis doesn't count and is irrelevant.



> Why this discrimination ..?
> 
> You Bengalis must protest that.



No idea about language of heaven? Never bothered about it. Have to consult with my
dad or some well known scholar. Will let you know after that. But as I said in another post
its not something to get bothered about in this world as Heaven is beyond Human comprehension.


----------



## Cyph3r

> *Of the 27 camps in Kokrajhar, 21 are being used by Bodos and five by Muslims. *The remaining one is occupied by others. *Of the 33,517 people residing in these camps, 26,117 are Bodos, 5,700 Muslim *and 1,700 others.



I thought according to indians the midget bodo barbarians were kicking some serious a55
Wat happened?


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> So, f*or 55 pages you claim there is no illegal immigration and suddenly your real cunning national neeyat spitted out.*
> 
> 
> Did you take lessons from Zaid Hamid.



I understand your frustration when you tried to alienate Hindu Bengali from Muslim Bengali. Who is more cunning or making himself look like fool.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Don't worry brothers. We shall conquer and prevail just like the good old days 

Ghazwa-whatever shall reign supreme. 

And look! No nukes!!


----------



## Desert Fox

Bhairava said:


> abu zulfiqar was talking about a greater bengal and you came with a yessir and you started talking about Assam.
> 
> The number of delusionists is surely going up by the day/



Well, now we can include Assam into the Greater Bangladesh, the more land the better, i'm sure Bangladeshis will agree with me.



Bhairava said:


> The number of delusionists is surely going up by the day/



Hey, i never claimed to be an expert on this matter (India-Bangladesh immigration problem), i'm only learning now and frankly i find this particular topic interesting. Not every day is it that i find a particular topic concerning india or B'desh worth my time.


----------



## TopCat

Zabaniya said:


> It's 160 million



150 million to be exact.


----------



## Bhairava

Zabaniya said:


> They are People of the Book. And this was in a Turkish program. And are you sure that Jews had a favorable view of Jesus? Please think again.



It is you who is trying to absorb them and their prophets into your religion. Not the other way around. Jews claim Judaism has an exclusive patent over divinity and not Islam or Christianity.




Zabaniya said:


> Islam was the one and true religion. That's the theory. Even Adam followed it.



What about Eve ?



Zabaniya said:


> It is still irrelevant. Muslims are not Islam.



So its perfect in theory..but useless in real world..correct ?


*@Luffy:* I have many questions..but gotto hit bed now. I'll ask them tomorrow. In the meantime please research who was the Prohpet who brought down the message in Tamil.


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> I understand your frustration when you tried to make alienate Hindu Bengali from Muslim Bengali. Who is more cunning or making himself look like fool.



Offcourse you guys, we helped you gain independence, now you dream about destroying India.


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> Offcourse you guys, we helped you gain independence, now you dream about destroying India.



We are not destroying India. A peaceful prosperous India is in our interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Desert Fox said:


> Well, now we can include Assam into the Greater Bangladesh, the more land the better, i'm sure Bangladeshis will agree with me.



Surely, these Bangladeshis look towards India for basic raw material to run their industries, they look towards India for basic food items, these daydreamers will create greater Bangladesh.


----------



## Desert Fox

Gigawatt said:


> Offcourse you guys, we helped you gain independence, now you dream about destroying India.


The Bangladeshis are only giving you their love and thanks for the assistance you gave them.

Looks like you guys opened a Pandora's Box, well maybe that's an exaggeration but we'll see.


----------



## Bhairava

Desert Fox said:


> Well, *now we can include Assam into the Greater Bangladesh,* the more land the better, i'm sure Bangladeshis will agree with me.



If it is only as easy as typing on PDF..

BTW you are no expert in this matter.



Desert Fox said:


> Looks like you guys opened a Pandora's Box, well maybe that's an exaggeration but we'll see.



As I said, we cant take in them as our country men and their country as our 30th state. Sorry.

Maybe they are longing for joining India, but we dont want to touch them with a barge pole.


----------



## Desert Fox

Bhairava said:


> If it is only as easy as typing on PDF..
> 
> BTW you are no expert in this matter.



Which is why i never claimed to be one. Refer to my post #939


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> We are not destroying India. A peaceful prosperous India is in our interest.



Because you can't destroy India by population explosion.


----------



## Desert Fox

Gigawatt said:


> Surely, these Bangladeshis look towards India for basic raw material to run their industries, they look towards India for basic food items, these daydreamers will create greater Bangladesh.



Well, according to a few indian members on this forum, as well as indian articles themselves, the Bangladeshis do most of the cheap labor and dirty jobs that some indians probably won't do, also they are hard working (according to articles posted by indians on this very forum).

So are they not contributing to indian economy and infrastructure?


----------



## kalu_miah

On topic, I went through a lot of news articles about the recent riot in Assam, here are some interesting ones:

Humanity overrides differences as Bodos, Muslims help each other - The Times of India

Humanity overrides differences as Bodos, Muslims help each other
Simang Daimary, TNN | Jul 26, 2012, 03.19PM IST


> KOKRAJHAR: At a time when miscreants of the Bodo tribal community and Muslims are engaged in an ethnic clash, a Muslim went out of his way to save the life of a Bodo tribal, Jageswar Basumatary.
> 
> Unaware of the riots gripping the region, Basumatary, an employee of UCO Bank at Nayahaat in Dhubri district, was discharging his duties as a cashier. He had no idea that he was holed up in a Muslim-dominated area. However, when he was about to return to his rented house at Fakiragram after work, a Muslim persuaded him not to, informing him about the Bodo-Muslim clash.
> 
> The Muslim offered him shelter at his home as there was no way for him to get to a safer place. He thought of his wife and five children back home at Katligaon in Baksa district, but he could not reach there without getting killed as the violence had already claimed many lives.
> 
> His Muslim host was determined to save Basumatary as he considered it his holy duty to send him home safely. However, trouble started when miscreants, who had heard of a Bodo tribal hiding in a Muslim's house, came asking for the man. *They searched all the rooms and all possible hideouts, but could not find him. The host even declared they could take his life, but he would never tell them about the Bodo tribal's whereabouts. He said he had a dream the previous night where "Allah told him to save a man in trouble". The miscreants damaged his house and broke the window panes, but the host was stubborn.
> 
> Later that night, the Muslim helped him reach a place near Barsidiabari, a deserted Bodo village in Bilasipara. Basumatary then joined some Bodo men in the village and boarded a bus, which was shifting Bodo villagers to a safer place. Basumatary on Wednesday said, "My host would have given up his life to save me. I owe everything to him now. He is my 'Bhagawan' and 'Allah'."
> 
> A Bodo family in Kokrajhar too offered shelter to five Muslims in their house when the communal frenzy claimed many lives. The Bodo family, which does not wish to disclose their identity in public, kept the five Muslims in their house for a night and sent them to a safe place with the help of security forces on Monday.*



'Elements outside Bodo areas fanning violence in Assam' - Rediff.com India News

'Elements outside Bodo areas fanning violence in Assam'
Last updated on: July 24, 2012 20:51 IST


> *Assam chief minister Tarun Gogoi on Tuesday hinted at the involvement of a third force behind the raging ethnic violence in Bodoland Territorial Autonomous District Council (BTC) areas of Kokrajhar and Chirang.*
> 
> Gogoi called upon all the communities to exercise restraint and help the administration deal with the crisis. However, the president of the opposition All India [ Images ] United Democratic Force (AIUDF) Badaruddin Ajmol and the president of Asom Gana Parishad (AGP) Prafulla Kumar Mahanta blamed the Assam government for its failure to restore peace and harmony in the BTC areas.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Sub-divisional Police Officer of Bijni sub-division under the BTC area, Narayan Das on Tuesday sent his resignation to the state's director general of police protesting non-arrival of adequate forces to tackle the volatile situation.
> 
> *On the other hand the BTC's chief executive member and the leader of Bodoland People's Front (BP), Hagrama Mohilary stated that some elements from outside the BTC areas, not the religious minority community living in BTC areas, were involved in fanning the violence affecting both Bodo tribe and the religious minority community in Kokrajhar and Chirang districts.
> 
> He also said that the situation would have been much better had additional forces arrived promptly as soon as the situation stared deteriorating since Saturday.*
> 
> Meanwhile, the DGP of Assam Police J N Choudhury informed that 14 additional companies of paramilitary forces were being rushed to the violence-hit areas by the Centre while 40 companies were already deployed. A source informed that the Centre will send 15 more companies of forces to help the Assam government tackle the ethnic flare-up.
> K Anurag in Guwahati




Since this thread was created by an Indian poster in Bangladesh section, I will meddle a little in Indian internal affairs and provide my take, suggestions and recommendation to avoid a repeat of these kind of inter-ethnic violence.

As I said before North East population are our brothers. The Bengali Muslim population should not be fighting with them. There are political forces within "mainland" India to exploit their differences and instigate conflicts between them.

Congress possible motivations:
- hide recent molestation scandal in Gowhati
- create communal/ethnic disharmony between Bengali Muslims and local tribals so they can use Muslims as vote bank

BJP possible motivations:
- create a communal issue where there was none before between Muslims and North East populations, as the conflict between two sides is mainly about migration and encroachment into their traditional habitat
- the above is done to highlight the mythical politically sensitive "Illegal Bangladeshi migrant" problem, where there is very little migration going on now under BSF shoot to kill policy and border fences along most of India-Bangladesh border
- this matches the overall strategy of making Muslims in India the scapegoat, just like Nazi's made the Jewish minority the scapegoat, the root cause of all the problems in their society

My message to both Bodo and Bengali Muslims political leadership in this area:

- be aware of "mainland" Indians trying to play divide and rule
- *even if some people are found killed, please do not blame the other side, instead depend on authorities to follow due process and let law and justice take its course, do not take law into your own hand*
- *under no circumstances go into revenge killings, rioting and burning other's community*
- fighting between Bengal Muslims and North East local population will help "mainland" India to take advantage of both groups and solidify their control over North East, with the excuse that both of you need the "mainland Indians" benevolent rule, so all sides can live in peace

As for local authorities and Indian central govt. my recommendation:
- act faster to quell violence
- *jail instigators of violence from both sides*
- please ask the media to verify their "illegal Bangladeshi" migrant crap before they endlessly spout their nonsense, egged by BJP and other Hindutva nationalists

Finally, my assessment is that I doubt any kind of Indian intelligence is involved in this incident. Because the whole govt. machinery look incompetent, unable to manage the situation. Could it be deliberate, I doubt it.

I doubt BJP was involved, but it is not impossible, specially since no one knows who killed the 4 Bodo former fighters. Hopefully investigations will uncover the perpetrators of the crimes and killings that triggered this incident.



Luffy 500 said:


> Yup, to all nations it was revealed according to the need of that time. SO this subcontinent was
> not excluded either. But after the death of the messenger the followers started to corrupt
> it and add man-made instructions. That's why Quran was finally revealed with the complete
> code of ISLAM and the Allah(swt) himself grantees that he will protect it till the end of time
> as a mercy upon mankind.
> 
> Only the names of 25 prophets out of the 125000 mentioned in the quran were revealed. Allah(swt) didn't think it was necessary to reveal the names of the rest. But all those rest of the
> prophets were righteous human beings and tried to spread the message of ISLAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs and the whole world was going through their worse period and were in the age of darkness,
> society was completely filled with barbarism and corruption of epitome levels. And this is for the first time the Message was revealed in arabic as Allah(swt) said no nation would be
> excluded and that includes arabs too. As for why this final message is revealed to Arabs , Allah(swt) knows best. May be they were the best suited by Allah(swt) to spread the message.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before , your hypothesis doesn't count and is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea about language of heaven? Never bothered about it. Have to consult with my
> dad or some well known scholar. Will let you know after that. But as I said in another post
> its not something to get bothered about in this world as Heaven is beyond Human comprehension.



I think I started this with someones comment about Bangla being a Hindu language, but Indians are trying to draw us into discussions on religion, which is not only off topic but not allowed in this forum.

*WARNING: BJP and Hindutva hacks are trying to make North East and Bengali ethnic conflict mainly based on land issue into a communal Hindu-Muslim issue, which matches their agenda, do not get into religious discussions please*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Bhairava said:


> As I said, we cant take in them as our country men and their country as our 30th state. Sorry.
> 
> Maybe they are longing for joining India, but we dont want to touch them with a barge pole.



We know you are scared, very scared. LMAOF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Bhairava said:


> *@Luffy:* I have many questions..but gotto hit bed now. I'll ask them tomorrow. In the meantime please research who was the Prohpet who brought down the message in Tamil.



Its not possible to know as Allah(swt) didn't reveal it. Its irrelevant actually as we just need to 
follow the final message now. People may know it after the end of time. But the fact remains that there were 125000 prophets, righteous human beings chosen to deliver the message that
was later corrupted by their followers i.e in Tamil's case , your tamil ancestors just like prophet Musa (PBUH) message were corrupted by the Israelis.


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> We know you are scared, very scared. LMAOF



LOL. Then what about those daily threads in Bangladesh, RAW did this RAW is doing that. ROFL


----------



## Desert Fox

BTW, why are there already so many threads on the same topic??

http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...ehind-deadly-clashes-assam-5.html#post3232554

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...-shoot-sight-order-issued-64.html#post3233233

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ial-over-bangladesh-influx-6.html#post3233232


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bhairava said:


> It is you who is trying to absorb them and their prophets into your religion. Not the other way around. Jews claim Judaism has an exclusive patent over divinity and not Islam or Christianity.



Well, if history stands correct, Jews were supposed to propagate God's message. They didn't do it properly. 

Instead, they allied themselves with the pagans. All for materialism, power and glory for their own. That wasn't what God's message was all about. 

Jesus tried, along with many others. Many of them died, although Muslims believe that Jesus is still alive in Heaven and shall return on The Day. The Christian one is a different interpretation though (i.e. he died on the cross). 

The Jews at the time were politically, and economically extremely powerful. 

Muhammad had the military might to complete that message. Whereas, the others didn't. 



Bhairava said:


> What about Eve ?



Included her. Islam was delivered way back in Adam's days. The religion was distorted along the many ages. 



Bhairava said:


> So its perfect in theory..but useless in real world..correct ?



Could be. It all depends on the intentions of Muslims. In today's world, Muslims aren't doing too good. 

But then, it is a duty and responsibility of every Muslim to follow the Five Pillars and least maintain good relations with other Muslim communities. Considering Bangladesh's young existence, we have done well in the regard to relations with Muslim nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

Luffy 500 said:


> Its not possible to know as Allah(swt) didn't reveal it. Its irrelevant actually as we just need to
> follow the final message now. People may know it after the end of time. But the fact remains that there were 125000 prophets, righteous human beings chosen to deliver the message that
> was later corrupted by their followers i.e in Tamil's case , your tamil ancestors just like prophet Musa (PBUH) message were corrupted by the Israelis.



Fact and belief are two different things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Bhairava said:


> I think you did not get my question - ok let me rephrase it, if Islam is an universal religion and knows no boundaries (Luffy claimed) why was the Prophet of God chosen to be born among Arabs ?


He was born amongst the Arabs because ignorance, cruelty, and tyranny was the most prevalent amongst them.



Bhairava said:


> Refer Luffy's post _(Its NOT AN ARABIC RELIGION BUT A UNIVERSAL ONE and arabic was only chosen as
> a mode of language in which the message is being passed to entire mankind)_...Is there anything special with Arabic, for it to be chosen ?



Since Islam was first spread amongst Arabs so obviously its going to be in Arabic, also since the Prophet (PBUH) was an Arab and spoke Arabic therefore the language does hold a religious value in Islam just as say Latin does within Catholics (for whatever religious reason they have).

Anyways, this was just my input, i'm no religious scholar of Islam so its best to ask these questions to people of knowledge, and only God knows best.


----------



## kalu_miah

Some more news articles:
BBC News - What lies behind Assam violence?
Indian troops shoot Assam rioters | World news | guardian.co.uk
Assam riots: Muslim MPs slam Congress government, Centre warns warring groups - The Times of India
Assam riots: 'Actual' reason of Bodo-Muslim violence is rooted in land - www.daily.bhaskar.com
Govt's Divisive Policies Led to Clash in Kokrajhar: ULFA | news.outlookindia.com
Assam: BJP calls for Prez rule, toll at 41
Roots of Assam violence are too deep for easy solutions- assam riots roots too deep for indian state 1 5 | Feature - Oneindia News
JD-U tells BJP not to politicise Assam violence
BJP to send fact-finding team to violence-hit Assam - Hindustan Times
Digvijaya backs Gogoi, accuses BJP of fuelling fire in Assam - Hindustan Times
Assam is Cong's 'laboratory of communal experiment': BJP - Hindustan Times


----------



## kalu_miah

self deleted


----------



## Desert Fox

Zabaniya said:


> Well, if history stands correct, Jews were supposed to propagate God's message. *They didn't do it properly. *
> 
> *Instead, they allied themselves with the pagans.* *All for materialism, power and glory for their own. That wasn't what God's message was all about. *



Uh oh, Anti-Semitism, somebody get the mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER

Looking at her two children playing with a toy-gun on the floor in the auditorium of Commerce College, Kokrajhar, 20-something Jamuna Basumatary has no expression in her eyes. For, her thoughts are on what could have happened and what ought not to happen to her husband and father-in-law, who have been missing ever since her Baswary village, on the outskirts of this Assam township, was attacked by miscreants on Tuesday.

Jamuna is not alone. There are many other women in this camp who complain of missing male members of their families. Adding to their anxiety are daily reports of more bodies being found on fields and in rivers. Jamuna said a 500-strong mob entered her village in broad daylight, forcing the people to flee. Clutching her two children, she ran for life. Her only prayer now is to see her husband Soga and father-in-law Dumay alive and well.

Stories of such horror are repeated in this camp. The reason: 26 villages with a predominantly Bodo population have been burnt, and many more ravaged. And it is not that innocent Muslims have not fallen prey to this mindless cycle of violence. As many as 22 families living at Chandamari Bagicha (tea garden) here suffered the same fate, as their Hindu neighbours settled old scores. Here again, the attack took place around 1 p.m. on Tuesday, and &#8212; as it has become a common refrain by now &#8212; security personnel were nowhere to be seen.

While so far most of those killed have received injuries from sharp weapons, there have also been instances of gunfire used by the miscreants.

Neelkamal Basumatary, who reached the camp along with his wife and four children three days ago, said the mob that invaded his Bamungaon Halipara village near the Dhumbri district border set fire to all houses. &#8220;They had come with the intention of looting and burning. We just ran out and fled. I have come with only this dhoti and T-shirt,&#8221; he said, tears rolling down his eyes. &#8220;We spent the first night at a police camp and then came here.&#8221;

Sushanto Nargary, Head of the Department of History at Government College, alleged that in some cases, the police watched as the houses of Bodos were torched. &#8220;Why were they supporting them? Who knows?&#8221; He has been working as a volunteer at the camp for the past many days.

In fact, there are others like Manik Chandra Basumatary and Masewary Arwary who have been spending time at the camp as volunteers, distributing medicines. Those at the camp insist that government aid has been grossly inadequate. &#8220;But for the water tanker they have stationed here and the fact that the government school has been opened up, nothing has been done to provide those affected with clothing or monetary aid,&#8221; alleged a volunteer adviser.

*A few kilometres away, at Magurmary High School, the violence has brought Bodos, Adivasis, Nepalis and Bengalis together like never before. For, they have a common enemy in the invaders who made them flee their homes.* Bebo, who studied in the same school and who resides at Seshapani, said it was around 8 p.m. on Saturday when the village was raided. &#8220;We heard gunshots and fled. First, we ran to the police camp and stayed there overnight, and then we came here.&#8221;

Educated up to Standard VII, Bebo wants to pursue her studies and return home. But she will be happy to be in the camp till such time normality returns. &#8220;At least, we have safety and food here.&#8221;

It appears that this is the case with almost each of the 89,812 refugees who have reported in the 75 camps opened in the Kokrajhar, Gossaigaon and Parbatganj areas.

*Of the 27 camps in Kokrajhar, 21 are being used by Bodos and five by Muslims. The remaining one is occupied by others. Of the 33,517 people residing in these camps, 26,117 are Bodos, 5,700 Muslim and 1,700 others. *This just gives the magnitude of the scale of human suffering.

The Hindu : News / National : In Kokrajhar, anxiety mounts with every body found

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Paan Singh said:


> I hope this violence grows n grows more..let the country know wat congress is doing there by flooding more n more Bd's there.
> How much time congress n media will hide it from rest of india???
> kill those illegal Bd's n throw them in bay of bengal...we are here for indians not for illegals..
> 
> why m cursing Bd's?  when our morons sitting in parliament are responsible for it.



You know what i noticed about indians (not all indians, but most of them), when they want to gain sympathy from the West (in particular America) against Pakistan and China they boast about how they are the World Biggest Democracy and the only beacon of light in Asia that can stand up to "terrorist Islamist military state of Pakistan" and "Red Totalitarian China", but now that it comes to illegal immigrants taking over their territory these same indians, which if they could, would not hesitate to slaughter all of these immigrants and "dump them into the bay of Bengal", something they purport to stand up against when it comes to China and Pakistan yet they would not hesitate to do it to those whom they consider unimportant and of no value.

Hypocrisy.



Marxist said:


> are we incapable of teaching them a lesson ?



What kind of a Marxist are you? Marxists are for immigration and a globalist agenda, ie mixing with everyone and completely opening borders. Throw everyone into the mix, destroy social order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

marxism is a degenerate ideology which still obviously holds much sway in that eastern neighbour

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> marxism is a degenerate ideology which still obviously holds much sway in that eastern neighbour



A true Marxist would completely open indian borders to Bangladeshis instead of trying to keep them out through the fencing and BSF check posts.


----------



## Paan Singh

Desert Fox said:


> You know what i noticed about indians (not all indians, but most of them), when they want to gain sympathy from the West (in particular America) against Pakistan and China they boast about how they are the World Biggest Democracy and the only beacon of light in Asia that can stand up to "terrorist Islamist military state of Pakistan" and "Red Totalitarian China", but now that it comes to illegal immigrants taking over the territory these same indians, which if they could, would not hesitate to slaughter all of these immigrants and "dump them into the bay of Bengal", something they purport to stand up against when it comes to China and Pakistan yet they would not hesitate to do it to those whom they consider unimportant and of no value.
> 
> Hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of a Marxist are you? Marxists are for immigration and multiculturalism/assimilation with everyone, no matter who they are.



when did i show sympathy with the illegal immigrants in pak or in china?? never...
Send them where they belong and we already thousands per killometer  ..wat u want more?
u people shamelessly label us poor,open toilet   ..do u know who are responsible for that??
we are the neighbors of nepal,Bd..They come n do work here n spread in different cities and u ppl call them or consider them indians and label us as poor...

when we say there are 20 million Bd's here..u ppl say that we are hiding poverty n throwing blame on others..
so tell us what shud we do?? we have enough poors already n these are adding more n more... 

They loot the families n take their girls n rape them...so if we pick up guns,you ppl call it as terrorism against islam ..
wat u want den?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Desert Fox said:


> A true Marxist would completely open indian borders to Bangladeshis instead of trying to keep them out through the fencing and BSF check posts.



no some of these net-bhartis are more nazi-like in their ideology.....

but i do think for the sake of consistency, they should support West Bangal integration with their liberated Eastern counterparts.....it's what they wanted, no

the people of the west are confused...they had no problems crossing over with weapons and terrorist training (as per bharti contemporary ''rubric'') in 1970s. This was irrespective of religion, as bangal movement was a secular ethnocentric one....so why the laziness now?


----------



## jaunty

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> no some of these *net-bhartis are more nazi-like in their ideology*.....



In case you didn't notice you were replying to the Desert Fox 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> but i do think for the sake of consistency, they should support West Bangal integration with their liberated Eastern counterparts.....it's what they wanted, no



Please spare the pdf jamati razakars, they would die of heart attack


----------



## Desert Fox

Paan Singh said:


> when did i show sympathy with the illegal immigrants in pak or in china?? never...
> Send them where they belong and we already thousands per killometer  ..wat u want more?
> u people shamelessly label us poor,open toilet   ..do u know who are responsible for that??
> we are the neighbors of nepal,Bd..They come n do work here n spread in different cities and u ppl call them or consider them indians and label us as poor...
> 
> when we say there are 20 million Bd's here..u ppl say that we are hiding poverty n throwing blame on others..
> so tell us what shud we do?? we have enough poors already n these are adding more n more...
> 
> They loot the families n take their girls n rape them...so if we pick up guns,you ppl call it as terrorism against islam ..
> wat u want den?



Listen mate, you misunderstood my post, please go back and reread it. No where in my post did i mention indians supporting illegal immigration in Pakistan, my point was where's the "democracy" india stood for? Whatever happened to that or do you guys want to throw those democratic principles out of the window and imitate totalitarian regimes now when it comes to kicking (or slaughtering) illegals in your country? Isn't that totalitarian regime characteristics?



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> no some of these net-bhartis are more nazi-like in their ideology.....


Bro, please read up about National Socialism (most commonly known as "Nazism"), don't believe mainstream propaganda. However National Socialism is dead, it was a ideology of its time and 'id take National Socialism over Marxism any day.

BTW, i was talking in reference to the Marxist dude in my post #1113.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> but i do think for the sake of consistency, they should support West Bangal integration with their liberated Eastern counterparts.....it's what they wanted, no
> 
> the people of the west are confused...they had no problems crossing over with weapons and terrorist training (as per bharti contemporary ''rubric'') in 1970s. This was irrespective of religion, as bangal movement was a secular ethnocentric one....so why the laziness now?


Hey! As they say "you reap what you sow".


----------



## BanglaBhoot

All Bangladeshis should henceforth illegally emigrate to Assam - 

"If You Cross The North Korean Border Illegally You Get 12 Years Hard Labour.
If You Cross The Iranian Border Illegally You Are Detained Indefinitely.
If You Cross The Afghan Border Illegally, You Get Shot.
If You Cross The Saudi Arabian Border Illegally You Will Be Jailed. 
If You Cross The Chinese Border Illegally You May Never Be Heard Again. 
If You Cross The Venezuelan Border Illegally You Will Be Branded A Spy And Your Fate Will Be Sealed. 
If You Cross The Cuban Border Illegally You Will Be Thrown Into Political Prison To Rot. 
If You Enter Britain Illegally You Will be Arrested, Prosecuted and Sent to Prison and Deported.
If You Are a Pakistani or a Bangladeshi and Illegally Cross the Indian Border You Get

A Ration Card,
Passport (one or more)
Haz Subsidy,
A Driver&#8217;s License,
Voter Identity Card,
Job Reservation,
Special Privileges,
Credit Cards,
Subsidised Rent Or A Loan To Buy A House,
Free Education,
Free Health Care,
A Lobbyist in New Delhi, With A Ready Television Channel & Group Of Expert Human Right Activists,
The Right To Talk About Secularism, Which Was Not Heard Of Back Home,
And Of Course, Voting Rights!" 

Turmoil in Bodoland » Indian Defence Review

*THANKS TO INDIAN DEFENCE REVIEW OF POINTING OUT THE BENEFITS OF ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION TO INDIA. *

*I am surprised that so few Bangladeshis have taken up this lucrative offer. One would have expected that with such opportunities there would have been a deluge of illegal immigrants from Bangladesh to India instead of the mere handful who go their seasonally and then return to Bangladesh.*

*May be if the Indians advertised these benefits in the form of a package deal there would be more takers for illegal immigration ...... *


----------



## Roybot

MBI Munshi said:


> All Bangladeshis should henceforth illegally emigrate to Assam -



The lucky ones also get a bullet between their eyes. Why don't you try your luck

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/19363-bsf-killing-bangladeshi-civilians.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Roybot said:


> The lucky ones also get a bullet between their eyes. Why don't you try your luck
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/19363-bsf-killing-bangladeshi-civilians.html



No wonder there are no Bangladeshi illegal immigrants to India taking up these opportunities and benefits...... The elimination clause!


----------



## The_Showstopper

harpoon said:


> Any source??


 
Nice way of paying back in the same coin. I saw this coming. Let me tell you that the incident which I spoke about wasn't a headline grabbing news and you very well know that this kind of news won't actually make it to the front page as it might inflame more communal trouble. And moreover they weren't carrying any RDX or automatic rifles to get it to the front page of at least the regional media forget about national media. But since the onus of proving this as a fact lies on me, so I will try to find a source for you. Let me just narrate it as I was a resident of that place. This place is Karimnagar town. And accused people are actually members of Hindu Vahini wing. Please don't tell me that RSS and Hindu Vahini are different organisations. It would be like saying Boko Haram and Al-Qaeda are not the same organisation because both do have a similar ideology as is the case with RSS and Hindu Vahini. This incident took place on the very same night when a communal clash took place. Anticipating that something of this kind will happen(Importing of trouble makers) as your own brethren have mentioned previously how RSS 'relief workers' are on their way to turn the tables in Assam and as this has always been the case, Md Sami(Deputy Mayor of Karimnagar) asked the police to have every vehicle checked that is entering the town/city and alas here we get the thief caught red handed.

The checkpoint was near Maner Dam just next to Alugunur(Karimnagar dist.) and an FIR is registered in 2-town police station which is located on Sircilla road, Karimnagar. Since I don't live there anymore so I may not be able to provide anymore intricate details but I am posting a video taken by a social activist on the very next day of the location of the clash. There's also one more video which explains what has happened and what was actually reported by media. Believing it or not is upto you. 

1st video:
Aggressive Anti-Social People Damaged CLOCK of Clock Tower, Karimnagar-(A.P), INDIA. On 30-03-2011 - YouTube

2nd video:
Communal Bias of Indian media - TV9 in spotlight - YouTube

And you can see the police behaving as if they are trying a crowd who were not in queue for buying cinema tickets and not rioting.


----------



## kurup

MBI Munshi said:


> No wonder there are no Bangladeshi illegal immigrants to India taking up these opportunities and benefits...... The elimination clause!



BSF is doing a good job ......What they miss , the BODOS will soon make-up .......


----------



## BanglaBhoot

octopus said:


> BSF is doing a good job ......What they miss , the BODOS will soon make-up .......



Time to sponsor a new Mujahedeen in North East and destroy the BSF and liberate Assam .....


----------



## Roybot

MBI Munshi said:


> No wonder there are no Bangladeshi illegal immigrants to India taking up these opportunities and benefits...... The elimination clause!



The evil Indian strategy is too complex for your bangladeshi brain. Bangladeshis managed to settle in Assam because the Indian government decided to turn a blind eye towards the influx. Now the bodos have a bigger fish to fry, it was a classic diversion tactic.

Admittedly, yes it has gotten a bit out of hand, but it can be controlled. Soon a purge will come and the more recent illegal bangladeshi migrants will be pushed back. We ll keep the rest cause lets be honest, the dishes need to be cleaned, the floors need to be mopped, the rikshaws need to be pulled and the hoe houses need to be staffed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

MBI Munshi said:


> Time to sponsor a new Mujahedeen in North East and destroy the BSF and liberate Assam .....



Only bangladeshis had the balls .....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

octopus said:


> Only bangladeshis had the balls .....



Dude we have had two female prime ministers for the last 20 years wait till we get a guy in there .......


----------



## ares

MBI Munshi said:


> Time to sponsor a new Mujahedeen in North East and destroy the BSF and liberate Assam .....



Why don't you do that ..and see if Dhaka wouldn't be bombed back to stone age.

When Pakistan involves itself such activities, it has atleast its nuclear umbrella to fall back to..but what do you have ..you guys are completely naked in front of Indian assault.

Last time it took us 2 weeks to capture entire Bangladeshi territory..with fighting on two fronts, fighting an army much bigger, better trained and better equipped than yours..I bet this time we can do it in half that time, were Bangladeshis prove themselves stupid enough to start sponsoring terrorism in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhairava said:


> By revisionists and marxists whose only goal in life is to super-impose a pro-invader image on Indian history.
> 
> It makes all the more fun when people deny the "conversion by sword" (outta shame, guilty feeling) when the first one to do the same was one MBQ. Anyway I cant fault you for parroting what they teach you..but today, with all the internet, and stuff, dont expect others to buy your bullcrap.





*Ohh please don't give this revisionists and marxists excuse again. This gimmick is too old dear. *Anyways I can't blame you for this as this 'knowledge' has been imparted on you by so-called 'nationalists' run Shakhas. This is what has been said about your source of knowledge. [They(RSS) blatantly propagate that Islam spread on the strength of sword, it is a violent religion, and lakhs of people have sacrificed their lives to save the attacks on Ram temple. There is a subtle attempt to undermining of the acts of violence done by RSS swaymsevaks, like Gandhi's date of birth is mentioned but his death and how he was murdered by Godse does not find any mention.(Source: L.S.Hardenia, Socialist Secular Bharat Jan 2002).] So its no wonder I am hearing this kind of myths being spread by you and people like you. 


Even the father of our nation(India)* Mahatma Gandhi* made a famous statement which I am sure you are not made aware of this in your molding as a 'nationalist' of course in Shakha which goes like this. 

"I became more than ever convinced that it was not the sword that won a place for Islam in those days. It was the rigid simplicity, the utter self-effacement of the Prophet, the scrupulous regard for pledges, his intense devotion to his friends and followers and his intrepidity, his fearlessness, his absolute trust in God and in his own mission. These and not the sword carried everything before them and surmounted every obstacle

Let me also cite you some some sources which may enlighten you about your understanding of Spread of Islam. 
1. Lanepoole: Medieval India under Muhammadan Rule (London,1903)
2. The preaching of Islam: a history of the propagation of the Muslim faith By Sir Thomas Walker Arnold
3. Eaton, "Mass Conversion to Islam: Theories and Protagonists"
4. P. M. ( Peter Malcolm) Holt, Bernard Lewis, "The Cambridge History of Islam"

And there are many more sources and I can go on and on. And since you are so adamant that Islam spread by Sword. Can you tell me which Arab or muslim invading army went to Malaysia and Indonesia and also can you also explain the reason for the demography of those countries which obviously is majority muslim population? Were they also some illegal immigrants from neighboring countries? 

Rightly said with all the internet and stuff available you still seem to live in world of denial. Hope you will wake up soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Kokrajhar: Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi is under fire for his handling of the violence in Assam from none other than the Congress leadership, claim sources. CNN-IBN has learnt that the Congress is upset with him for failing to understand the gravity of the situation, by going to the troubled zone only on the fifth day of the violence, which was on Thursday.
Now, in a strong signal to their three-time Chief Minister, the party has set up a 10-member co-ordination committee for the state. In fact, some Congress MPs like Rehman Khan have openly admitted that there has been some failure.
"There is a failure somewhere, but violence is contained. And now the Chief Minister is visiting. The major problem is how to rehabilitate the people who have fled, how to infuse confidence in the people and take up the rehabilitation system and see they are moved to their places from the camps," Rehman Khan said.
While the party for now has officially backed Gogoi he has been warned to pull his act together. The ethnic clashes between Bodos and Muslims over the past six days have killed 44 people so far.

Assam violence: Congress upset with CM Tarun Gogoi, say sources - Politics - Politics News - ibnlive

*******g congress a*******


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> Arabic, as Mohammed spoken to that language and Quran was read in that.
> It was not the language of Allah but HE will speak out of love to Mohammed.
> 
> And you dont have to worry about it as you will know/understand Arabic by default without formal education in Heaven. LOL



Cool so you are going straight to Arabic heaven!



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> but i do think for the sake of consistency, they should support West Bangal integration with their liberated Eastern counterparts.....it's what they wanted, no



Why would the Bangladeshis once again want to be ruled by evil arrogant dadas from Calcutta?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

MBI Munshi said:


> All Bangladeshis should henceforth illegally emigrate to Assam -
> 
> "If You Cross The North Korean Border Illegally You Get 12 Years Hard Labour.
> If You Cross The Iranian Border Illegally You Are Detained Indefinitely.
> If You Cross The Afghan Border Illegally, You Get Shot.
> If You Cross The Saudi Arabian Border Illegally You Will Be Jailed.
> If You Cross The Chinese Border Illegally You May Never Be Heard Again.
> If You Cross The Venezuelan Border Illegally You Will Be Branded A Spy And Your Fate Will Be Sealed.
> If You Cross The Cuban Border Illegally You Will Be Thrown Into Political Prison To Rot.
> If You Enter Britain Illegally You Will be Arrested, Prosecuted and Sent to Prison and Deported.
> If You Are a Pakistani or a Bangladeshi and Illegally Cross the Indian Border You Get
> 
> A Ration Card,
> Passport (one or more)
> Haz Subsidy,
> A Drivers License,
> Voter Identity Card,
> Job Reservation,
> Special Privileges,
> Credit Cards,
> Subsidised Rent Or A Loan To Buy A House,
> Free Education,
> Free Health Care,
> A Lobbyist in New Delhi, With A Ready Television Channel & Group Of Expert Human Right Activists,
> The Right To Talk About Secularism, Which Was Not Heard Of Back Home,
> And Of Course, Voting Rights!"


 
*This is the Best Post of this thread... *

*All Bangladeshis should henceforth illegally emigrate to Assam - 

"If You Cross The North Korean Border Illegally You Get 12 Years Hard Labour.
If You Cross The Iranian Border Illegally You Are Detained Indefinitely.
If You Cross The Afghan Border Illegally, You Get Shot.
If You Cross The Saudi Arabian Border Illegally You Will Be Jailed. 
If You Cross The Chinese Border Illegally You May Never Be Heard Again. 
If You Cross The Venezuelan Border Illegally You Will Be Branded A Spy And Your Fate Will Be Sealed. 
If You Cross The Cuban Border Illegally You Will Be Thrown Into Political Prison To Rot. 
If You Enter Britain Illegally You Will be Arrested, Prosecuted and Sent to Prison and Deported.
If You Are a Pakistani or a Bangladeshi and Illegally Cross the Indian Border You Get

A Ration Card,
Passport (one or more)
Haz Subsidy,
A Drivers License,
Voter Identity Card,
Job Reservation,
Special Privileges,
Credit Cards,
Subsidised Rent Or A Loan To Buy A House,
Free Education,
Free Health Care,
A Lobbyist in New Delhi, With A Ready Television Channel & Group Of Expert Human Right Activists,
The Right To Talk About Secularism, Which Was Not Heard Of Back Home,
And Of Course, Voting Rights!" *

The riots in Assam
1993
1994
1996
1998
2008

More than 1 lakh ppl (Hindus) are still living as refugee in there own country, while Bangladeshi are living like KING... 
Assam riots: Ethnic divide exploited? Video: NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Black Widow said:


> *This is the Best Post of this thread... *
> 
> *All Bangladeshis should henceforth illegally emigrate to Assam -
> 
> "If You Cross The North Korean Border Illegally You Get 12 Years Hard Labour.
> If You Cross The Iranian Border Illegally You Are Detained Indefinitely.
> If You Cross The Afghan Border Illegally, You Get Shot.
> If You Cross The Saudi Arabian Border Illegally You Will Be Jailed.
> If You Cross The Chinese Border Illegally You May Never Be Heard Again.
> If You Cross The Venezuelan Border Illegally You Will Be Branded A Spy And Your Fate Will Be Sealed.
> If You Cross The Cuban Border Illegally You Will Be Thrown Into Political Prison To Rot.
> If You Enter Britain Illegally You Will be Arrested, Prosecuted and Sent to Prison and Deported.
> If You Are a Pakistani or a Bangladeshi and Illegally Cross the Indian Border You Get
> 
> A Ration Card,
> Passport (one or more)
> Haz Subsidy,
> A Driver&#8217;s License,
> Voter Identity Card,
> Job Reservation,
> Special Privileges,
> Credit Cards,
> Subsidised Rent Or A Loan To Buy A House,
> Free Education,
> Free Health Care,
> A Lobbyist in New Delhi, With A Ready Television Channel & Group Of Expert Human Right Activists,
> The Right To Talk About Secularism, Which Was Not Heard Of Back Home,
> And Of Course, Voting Rights!" *
> 
> The riots in Assam
> 1993
> 1994
> 1996
> 1998
> 2008
> 
> More than 1 lakh ppl (Hindus) are still living as refugee in there own country, while Bangladeshi are living like KING...
> Assam riots: Ethnic divide exploited? Video: NDTV.com



The best part is that after all the heavy breathing and the eye exercises to make effete Indians blink first, even the top maven blithely accepts the features of Indian society listed. Imagine if some poor ignorant Indian goat, if I, for instance, had suggested that these were good things and that these were available in India!


----------



## Hobo1

I can only say the Next partition of India is just round the corner.
All owing to incomplete transfer of population at time of partition. 
Hope ARoy and her red brigade is listening. Something of this sort should be on cards in Kerala and WB. 
Islam and rest of the religon are like oil and water. The just don't mix. 

Waiting for Partition 2.0.


----------



## illusion8

Hobo1 said:


> I can only say the Next partition of India is just round the corner.
> All owing to incomplete transfer of population at time of partition.
> Hope ARoy and her red brigade is listening. Something of this sort should be on cards in Kerala and WB.
> Islam and rest of the religon are like oil and water. The just don't mix.
> 
> Waiting for Partition 2.0.



 No way! this isn't 1947 and neither is Mountbatten here, if illegal Bangladeshi immigrants try something like this we will witness a mass extinction of these aliens from Indian soil.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Manas said:


> Yesterday kashmir ,today Assam and after few hrs West Bengal. Hindu will be running from their native lands as they have been doing.
> 
> *I hold the Hindus of Assam and W Bengal more responsible than any polical party for risking their own demography status .*
> 
> The change will be permanent for generations to come . Hindus of Assam and W Bengal will soon turn minority and enjoy the perils of living in a Muslim majority society.



I think you are not sufficient enough to respect the religious beliefs of other. But point is not that. An Aryan Joke for you. According to the Aryan Media " Love Jihad " will change the demography of certain land. 

Love Jihad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, what can you do now to save your...................?


Ha.. ha...ha.......


----------



## kalu_miah

1. Indian journalist trying to push BJP/RSS(Hindu extremist) line of comparing Gujrat riot with Assam riot. 

2. Also brings up Illegal migration issue, but politician explains that Muslim population growth in Assam is same as other parts of India.

3. 1971 is the cutoff date for considering someone illegal and only some 2000 and few hundred people were found to be illegal migrants.

Congress Purposefully changed demographics of the Assam (illegal Muslim) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

kalu_miah said:


> 1. Indian journalist trying to push BJP/RSS(Hindu extremist) line of comparing Gujrat riot with Assam riot.
> 
> 2. Also brings up Illegal migration issue, but politician explains that Muslim population growth in Assam is same as other parts of India.
> 
> 3. 1971 is the cutoff date for considering someone illegal and only some 2000 and few hundred people were found to be illegal migrants.
> 
> Congress Purposefully changed demographics of the Assam (illegal Muslim) - YouTube



First of all Dogvijay is not a politician he is a pet dog of Sonia and Rahul.

How can you believe person who called terrorist like Osama bin laden, Osama ji just for their f**** muslim vote bank politics


----------



## Joe Shearer

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> I think you are not sufficient enough to respect the religious beliefs of other. But point is not that. An Aryan Joke for you. According to the Aryan Media " Love Jihad " will change the demography of certain land.
> 
> Love Jihad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So, what can you do now to save your...................?
> 
> 
> Ha.. ha...ha.......



The demography affected by the so-called 'Love Jihad' is supposedly Dravidian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Role of Hindutva explained in Indian politics and how it is playing a role in current Assam riots:

Ideology of Congress, Left, BJP are Hindutuva? - YouTube
Communalization of the Bodo-s: Another Gujarat? - YouTube

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodo_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodoland
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BLTF
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodoland_Territorial_Council


----------



## Bhairava

The_Showstopper said:


> *Ohh please don't give this revisionists and marxists excuse again. This gimmick is too old dear. *Anyways I can't blame you for this as this 'knowledge' has been imparted on you by so-called 'nationalists' run Shakhas. This is what has been said about your source of knowledge. [They(RSS) blatantly propagate that Islam spread on the strength of sword, it is a violent religion, and lakhs of people have sacrificed their lives to save the attacks on Ram temple. There is a subtle attempt to undermining of the acts of violence done by RSS swaymsevaks, like Gandhi's date of birth is mentioned but his death and how he was murdered by Godse does not find any mention.



Non-sequitor.

I'm as much as RSS educated as much you are a madarsah graduate. So lets desist from our "sources of education".

Again quoting marxists are we ?" *Socialist*, secular Bharat.

Moreover instead of relying on marxists who would love to portray the Islamic conquest of India as purely out of red-roses and french kisses - not out of love for Islam, but out of hatred for Hinduism - why not we refer what the Muslim historians themselves say about how the various Ghazis indulged themselves in the glorious act of culling the heathens ?

Why not we refer to the likes of Tabiqat-i-Nasri, the chachnama, the chronicles of Mahmud Ghazni by Al-Berouni, the preserved firmans of Aurangazeb, the works of RC Majumdar etc....Or they were all RSS graduates too ?

That the 16 times Somnath temple was demolished, that Kashi Vishwanath temple was demolished, that the temple in Mathura was demolished etc were all works of imagination of RSS shakhas.. 

Also since we are quoting western historians please read about what Will Durant has to say about the Islamic conquest of India.

Mate you are treading on a sticky wicket here trying to defend the indefensible.

"No nation can move forward, unless it squarely faces its past. The courage to remember helps us not to repeat the same mistakes and to build a better future for our children" - Sri Ravishankar.




The_Showstopper said:


> Even the father of our nation(India)* Mahatma Gandhi* made a famous statement which I am sure you are not made aware of this in your molding as a 'nationalist' of course in Shakha which goes like this.



Everyone knows about Gandhiji's sudden love for Islam starting with his pioneering work of mixing religion with politics ala the Khilafat movement. Also while we are at it, why not talk about Gandhiji's insistence to dissolve the Congress and also his "views" on banning conversions in India ?




The_Showstopper said:


> And there are many more sources and I can go on and on. And since you are so adamant that Islam spread by Sword.



First of all I'm not concerned about how Islam spread to Indonesia or Malaysia as that is not my country. I'm more concerned about Islam's spread in India. The point I'm making is it is fruitless to deny that the sword did not play a role in spread of Islam in India, considering that it was MBQ and his sword that first brought Islam to North India. No one denies that Sufis also played a role in spreading of Islam like in Bengal or arab traders as in Kerala. But to say that the sword "did not absolutely" play any role in spread of Islam is only cheating yourself, to deny that feeling of being weak and capitulating.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

Islamic spread of India hasn't been uniform, ie, Islam hasn't been spread in same way in North West India, Kerala and East Bengal.


----------



## Bhairava

LaBong said:


> Islamic spread of India hasn't been uniform, ie, Islam hasn't been spread in same way in North West India, Kerala and East Bengal.



Exactly !

If we generalize, its Sufis,economic compulsions in Bengal, Arab traders in Kerala and Arab/Turk/Afghan sword in Northwest and North.

Though exceptions are there everywhere like Sufis in North and Tipu Sultan's actions in Malabar !


----------



## LaBong

Sufis did played their parts, however sword was needed for Sufis to operate freely. Also Bengal and Punjab being far from heartland of Hinduism in North India and not being strict caste based society like North India, played it's part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bronxbull

kalu_miah said:


> Role of Hindutva explained in Indian politics and how it is playing a role in current Assam riots:
> 
> Ideology of Congress, Left, BJP are Hindutuva? - YouTube
> Communalization of the Bodo-s: Another Gujarat? - YouTube
> 
> Bodo people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Bodoland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Bodo Liberation Tigers Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Bodoland Territorial Council - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Lateef Mohammad Khan is free to go and fight in BTAD,if he thinks it is so wrong.We dont mind having more bakras.



kalu_miah said:


> Role of Hindutva explained in Indian politics and how it is playing a role in current Assam riots:
> 
> Ideology of Congress, Left, BJP are Hindutuva? - YouTube
> Communalization of the Bodo-s: Another Gujarat? - YouTube
> 
> Bodo people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Bodoland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Bodo Liberation Tigers Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Bodoland Territorial Council - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
This moron just said that Bodos worship like their forefathers and have no religion,this is what you dont understand Mr.Mohd Lateef Khan,true people always remember and worship like their forefather,unlike sell outs like you.

This is why Bodos get attracted by hindutva because it lets them be rather than enforce something else upon them.

Full power to the Bodos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

^^ Errr..dont fall into the trap of these people making this a Hindutva inspired violence on "innocent" Bengali Muslims..

These Bodos as much as I have heard are a generous mix of Hindus, Christians and animists.

What is happening in Assam is vent to the pent up discontent and suspicion about the illegal Bangladeshi muslims encroaching on tribal lands. Unless the Govt stops living in denial that there is no Bangladeshi immigrants in Assam and starts taking pro-active measures in identifying and deporting these schmucks out of the country, such things will keep repeating time and again -- each time progressively more violent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

kalu_miah said:


> Role of Hindutva explained in Indian politics and how it is playing a role in current Assam riots:
> 
> Ideology of Congress, Left, BJP are Hindutuva? - YouTube
> Communalization of the Bodo-s: Another Gujarat? - YouTube
> 
> Bodo people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Bodoland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Bodo Liberation Tigers Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Bodoland Territorial Council - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



What happened? The big bad Bodos scared you wet? 

See this is what you need to understand; we Northeastern Indians are not suckular clowns like those present in the plains part of the country, who would take this demographic invasion lightly and let you rule. 

Next time before trying to send land-grabbers, remember what will happen of them. 

The anti-indian CONgress and her slaves can de-power the BSF for not getting rid of you; they cannot do jack here in Northeast against us.



LaBong said:


> Sufis did played their parts, however sword was needed for Sufis to operate freely. Also Bengal and Punjab being far from heartland of Hinduism in North India and not being strict caste based society like North India, played it's part.



Unfortunately north India is no longer the warrior self it was and has succumbed to the whims of liberals and votebank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

I don't think North India is any more warrior than East India/ West India or South India, however most people in North India were in the fold of four varnas unlike rural Bengal or rural Punjab, which I think played it's part. 

Not that I think it has any significance in today's world.


----------



## Kesang

---------------


----------



## MM_Haider

MBI Munshi said:


> All Bangladeshis should henceforth illegally emigrate to Assam -
> 
> "If You Cross The North Korean Border Illegally You Get 12 Years Hard Labour.
> If You Cross The Iranian Border Illegally You Are Detained Indefinitely.
> If You Cross The Afghan Border Illegally, You Get Shot.
> If You Cross The Saudi Arabian Border Illegally You Will Be Jailed.
> If You Cross The Chinese Border Illegally You May Never Be Heard Again.
> If You Cross The Venezuelan Border Illegally You Will Be Branded A Spy And Your Fate Will Be Sealed.
> If You Cross The Cuban Border Illegally You Will Be Thrown Into Political Prison To Rot.
> If You Enter Britain Illegally You Will be Arrested, Prosecuted and Sent to Prison and Deported.
> If You Are a *Pakistani* or a Bangladeshi and Illegally Cross the Indian Border You Get
> 
> A Ration Card,
> Passport (one or more)
> Haz Subsidy,
> A Drivers License,
> Voter Identity Card,
> Job Reservation,
> Special Privileges,
> Credit Cards,
> Subsidised Rent Or A Loan To Buy A House,
> Free Education,
> Free Health Care,
> A Lobbyist in New Delhi, With A Ready Television Channel & Group Of Expert Human Right Activists,
> The Right To Talk About Secularism, Which Was Not Heard Of Back Home,
> And Of Course, Voting Rights!"
> 
> Turmoil in Bodoland » Indian Defence Review
> 
> *THANKS TO INDIAN DEFENCE REVIEW OF POINTING OUT THE BENEFITS OF ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION TO INDIA. *
> 
> *I am surprised that so few Bangladeshis have taken up this lucrative offer. One would have expected that with such opportunities there would have been a deluge of illegal immigrants from Bangladesh to India instead of the mere handful who go their seasonally and then return to Bangladesh.*
> 
> *May be if the Indians advertised these benefits in the form of a package deal there would be more takers for illegal immigration ...... *



are you really a moron or just trying to be so.. hiding the massacre and suffering of of Muslims behind the illegal immigration is utterly failed attempt to justify... and dragging Pakistan in here is absolutely shameful.. Thanks God.. Pakistan doesnt have border with Asaam otherwise your media could have gone to any length to prove all of those Asaam Muslim residents for centuries as intruders and terrorists.. Asaam was never part of Mughal Empire or Chadar Gupt Morya's government.. for some time Aurangzeb Alamgir had conquered it but again he lost it.. even then Muslims constitute 33% of the Asaam's population .. Asaam was made part of british India in 1826 ... this massacre of Muslims which has entered 10th day is not first of its kind...

- 18th Feb 1983... 5000 Muslims murdered
- 1993 - around hundred Muslims murdered
- 1994 - 200 Muslims martyred
- 1996 - 300 Muslims killed and around two hundred thousand Muslims were made homeless...
- This July around hundred Muslim villages set on fire

This has become a kind of fashion of today that wherever Muslims are killed... this is hidden behind financial, lust for power and (or) logic regarding illegal immigrants ... In Burma Muslims are being genocid-ed and media is telling us that those were illegal immigrants.... who came there 900 years ago... !!! and now this Asaam's Muslim massacre ... killed ones are being pronounced as illegal Bangladeshi's.. 

any way illegal Bangladeshi's won't hoist Pakistani flag.. .. (old video but worth watching --- illegal Bangladeshi's wont do this)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Black Widow said:


> *This is the Best Post of this thread... *
> 
> *All Bangladeshis should henceforth illegally emigrate to Assam -
> 
> "If You Cross The North Korean Border Illegally You Get 12 Years Hard Labour.
> If You Cross The Iranian Border Illegally You Are Detained Indefinitely.
> If You Cross The Afghan Border Illegally, You Get Shot.
> If You Cross The Saudi Arabian Border Illegally You Will Be Jailed.
> If You Cross The Chinese Border Illegally You May Never Be Heard Again.
> If You Cross The Venezuelan Border Illegally You Will Be Branded A Spy And Your Fate Will Be Sealed.
> If You Cross The Cuban Border Illegally You Will Be Thrown Into Political Prison To Rot.
> If You Enter Britain Illegally You Will be Arrested, Prosecuted and Sent to Prison and Deported.
> If You Are a Pakistani or a Bangladeshi and Illegally Cross the Indian Border You Get
> 
> A Ration Card,
> Passport (one or more)
> Haz Subsidy,
> A Driver&#8217;s License,
> Voter Identity Card,
> Job Reservation,
> Special Privileges,
> Credit Cards,
> Subsidised Rent Or A Loan To Buy A House,
> Free Education,
> Free Health Care,
> A Lobbyist in New Delhi, With A Ready Television Channel & Group Of Expert Human Right Activists,
> The Right To Talk About Secularism, Which Was Not Heard Of Back Home,
> And Of Course, Voting Rights!" *
> 
> The riots in Assam
> 1993
> 1994
> 1996
> 1998
> 2008
> 
> More than 1 lakh ppl (Hindus) are still living as refugee in there own country, while Bangladeshi are living like KING...
> Assam riots: Ethnic divide exploited? Video: NDTV.com



Other than nefarious purposes (such as spying) why would any Pakistanis (majority of whom are Muslims) want to illegally immigrate to india? Especially after the fact that Pakistani cricket fans are beaten (almost to death) by their indian hosts.

If you're a Pakistani and a Muslim one at that, and you're illegally immigrating to india then you might as well jump off a cliff because either way you're going to most likely get injured (or worst).


----------



## INDIC

MM_Haider said:


>



They are razakars who sided with Pakistan during Bangladesh liberation war and after that fled to India to save themselves from Mukti Bahini, now staying illegally.


----------



## Desert Fox

Hobo1 said:


> I can only say the Next partition of India is just round the corner.
> All owing to incomplete transfer of population at time of partition.
> Hope ARoy and her red brigade is listening. Something of this sort should be on cards in Kerala and WB.
> *Islam* and rest of the religon are like oil and water. The just don't mix.
> 
> Waiting for Partition 2.0.



Why the hell are you bringing Islam into this?? Just because your incompetent politicians allow millions upon millions of illegals into your country for vote bank does not give you the right to abuse or drag someone's else's religion as a scapegoat to your problem.



Gigawatt said:


> They are *razakars* who sided with Pakistan during Bangladesh liberation war and after that fled to India to save themselves from Mukti Bahini, now staying illegally.



!! That's freaking hilarious. Razakars hiding in india is like Mullah Omar hiding in the US.


----------



## LaBong

Desert Fox said:


> !! That's freaking hilarious. Razakars hiding in india is like Mullah Omar hiding in the US.



Lots of Rajakars and Biharis migrated to India after 71 when they were feeling the heat in Bangladesh.


----------



## TopCat

Kesang said:


> do you know that where this happened?
> 
> Gosaigaon *Bodo* Bazaar
> 
> now you can guess by whom.




Dude this is not PK flag. They probably celebrating Moharram or something from Shia community. In BD they also carry flag like that. LOL


----------



## INDIC

Desert Fox said:


> !! That's freaking hilarious. Razakars hiding in india is like Mullah Omar hiding in the US.



When you know nothing, better to ask other instead of behaving peculiarly.


----------



## Bang Galore

Desert Fox said:


> Why the hell are you bringing Islam into this?? Just because your incompetent politicians allow millions upon millions of illegals into your country for vote bank does not give you the right to abuse or drag someone's else's religion as a scapegoat to your problem.



Good, valid point.


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> Dude this is not PK flag. They probably celebrating Moharram or something from Shia community. In BD they also carry flag like that. LOL



In Muharram, people beat their chests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> In Muharram, people beat their chests.



Whatever!!! But the question is whether its a PK flag?


----------



## Kesang

iajdani said:


> Dude this is not PK flag. They probably celebrating Moharram or something from Shia community. In BD they also carry flag like that. LOL



I didn't knew that Bangladeshis celebrated moharram 2 days back since my photo is two days old.


----------



## Manas

LaBong said:


> I don't think North India is any more warrior than East India/ West India or South India, however most people in North India were in the fold of four varnas unlike rural Bengal or rural Punjab, which I think played it's part.
> 
> Not that I think it has any significance in today's world.



This antithesis to what is said by leftist liberal historians to that Islam spread in the sub cont as caste ridden Hinduism mistreated its lower caste who found Islam much more egalitarian than Hindu religion. Its been a stick to hit hindus and shame them.

And what we see is , Islam actually spread more in Punjab and West Bengal where caste hierarchy was less rigid compared to say north or south india and more over these regions were actually Bhuddist majority before the conquest of Muslim invaders.


----------



## Manas

duplicates.....


----------



## Manas

duplicates.....


----------



## Manas

duplicates.....


----------



## pk_baloch

......


----------



## Vinod2070

Tshering22 said:


> What happened? The big bad Bodos scared you wet?


 
He was proclaiming "bring it on" some days back.

Let's see if the stateless Razakaar comes in to fight for the illegal aliens from his hideout.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

I don't think the picture is of Assam, they look Kashmiri to me.


----------



## pk_baloch

. . .


----------



## TopCat

Kesang said:


> I didn't knew that Bangladeshis celebrated moharram 2 days back since my photo is two days old.



Then, its probably the beginning of Ramadan or First Friday of Ramadan or could be the Orosh of some Sufi. Who knows. You should had asked those people.


----------



## LaBong

Manas said:


> This antithesis to what is said by leftist liberal historians to that Islam spread in the sub cont as caste ridden Hinduism mistreated its lower caste who found Islam much more egalitarian than Hindu religion. Its been a stick to hit hindus and shame them.
> 
> And what we see is , Islam actually spread more in Punjab and West Bengal where caste hierarchy was less rigid compared to say north or south india and more over these regions were actually Bhuddist majority before the conquest of Muslim invaders.



Islam spread more in East Bengal than West although Islamic Sultanate was based on West bengal and East was mainly administrated by small time hindu kings and jamindars. 

I don't think historians say anything different in effect, people in rural Bengal and punjab were out caste ie they didn't belong to any of four varnas. There was a void which Islam filled up.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

asad71 said:


> *It is becoming increasingly suspicious that Indian Intel incited this for some ill motive against BD. Otherwise such riots don't just occur, and go on and on. *



Right...next step might be creating pressure on BD govt. (who is already stooge enough) to take back its people (who are indian Muslim) showing the riot between imaginary illegal immigrants from BD and Bodo tribe. All know that no such take back of people will occur but BD govt. will be more stooges and do more for indian interest in future being under pressure.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Desert Fox said:


> If we are to look at this from a strategic perspective (indo-Pak and Sino-india rivalry), i think its safe to conclude that this situation (B'deshis taking over North Eastern india) is a good thing for Pakistan, China, and B'desh, while its a not so good thing for india.
> 
> No hard feelings to our indian friends, its just business, nothing personal.



I support NE independence but I think they will prefer their free land not as part of another country.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

I don't think there is anyone else to blame for this unrest in Assam other then this corrupt congress regime, their Pseudo-secularist supporters and this pseudo - secularist sell out media! The sheer amount of hypocrisy from our media is pretty much evident if you compare the coverage from them on 2002 Guj riots (even after a Decade) and this so called ethnic clash (hypocrites).

Congress can bend down to any level in order to stay in power! period! Even if that consist of compromising with National security! Yes you heard it right! That's why these corrupt thugs are giving free hand to illegal Bangladeshi Immigrants,and registering them in voters list with ration cards so that they will just stay in power, flooding the entire north east in millions!! And making the indigenous local population (bodo's) looks like minorities. 

And the result is in front of everyone.......Its almost opposite of whats happening in Myanmar (Burma), the diff is here is Illegal bangladeshi immigrants are on rampage against the local indigenous people (bodos) Alas! congress! you are doing wonders!!

And congress paid sell out media is silent on all of this.!

_Here is interesting piece of article about the sheer amount of hypocrisy from our corrupt congress and Media!_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> July 28th, 2012, 10:26 am
> 
> *Right now Asom is burning, for the 7th day straight. The reason is very clearly the &#8220;Muslim settlers&#8221; as European media called or &#8220;minority&#8221; as Indian media hides or &#8220;Bangladeshi illegal migrants&#8221; as the reality stands. Better, call them imported Congress voters!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It&#8217;s a massive human tragedy unfolding right now. It shows how &#8220;secularism&#8221; works in India when reporting human tragedy.*
> 
> Let&#8217;s do some comparison.
> 
> _2002 Gujarat: Both parties in riots were Indian, local. Knew terrain well.
> 2012 Asom : One party is foreign illegal intruders, supported by &#8220;secularism&#8221; via voting cards and ration cards._
> 
> _2002 Gujarat: The number of displaced at the peak was 200,000 or 10-15% more than that.
> 2012 Asom : Already hearing 400,000 and might even be getting beyond the 2008 precursor to these riots when 400,000 became homeless temporarily._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _2002 Gujarat: BJP state govt and BJP central govt.
> 2012 Asom : Congress and Congress
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: All Neighboring states were all Congress ruled.
> 2012 Asom : Most neighboring states, if not all are Congress or UPA ruled.
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: Cause of the riot was 48 hours before the riots flared (Godhra train).
> 2012 Asom : Cause of the riot (shooting of Bodo youth) was on 6th July, a full 2 weeks before riots flared up.
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: Riot not very close to any international border.
> 2012 Asom : Riot within a walking distance (20KM) from 3 countries. Extremely vulnerable & vital link to the North East of India.
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: *Riots were reasonably controlled after the initial 3 days.*
> 2012 Asom : *Riots going unabated even after 1 week. Shoot at sight for days now.*
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: *Media 24*7 covering*
> 2012 Asom : *Indian media hardly covered anything till social networks forced the media to reluctantly cover it.*
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: *Media openly using &#8220;Hindu&#8221; and &#8220;Muslim&#8221; terms flaring up passions during coverage.*
> 2012 Asom : *Media downplaying it as &#8220;ethnic&#8221; clash or using Bodo versus minorities. Reality is Bodos are 5% of Asom and Muslims are 30-35% now. Horrible hypocrisy displayed by media, particularly TV for the first few days.*
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: *Modi made a TV appeal on the same day, passionately asking people not to take law into their hands. Accepted the riot situation. Was seen in public right from Godhra.*
> 2012 Asom : *Tarun Gogoi didn&#8217;t make any acceptance. In fact he is not even accepting (for years) that Bangladeshi Muslim illegals are even present in the state! Worse, this guy took over 6 days to even make his first public visit to riot hit area *
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: *Maut Ka saudagar &#8211; Sack him screams. Anger in media against the Home Minister.*
> 2012 Asom : *No such thing. In fact, justifications all around to shield an inefficient CM-PM combo. No one heard anything meaningful from the HM*
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: *TV channels like NDTV never reminded people about the bloody history of riots in Gujarat, particularly the 1969 one.*
> 2012 Asom : *TV channels like NDTV kept on flashing that Asom has had &#8220;bloody history&#8221; of riots, showing counts etc. from 2008.
> *
> 2002 Gujarat: No bickering between state and center BJP govts. Army & other help arrived.
> 2012 Asom : *State government blames the center (both Congress) for 5 days delay in getting army.
> *
> 
> *There&#8217;s more. But the sheer level of hypocrisy on how &#8220;secular&#8221; media and parties are behaving in a comparable human tragedy, is sickening.*
> 
> *And, in 1980s, Pandits comprised of 5% of Jammu and Kashmir. Today Bodos (Christians and Hindus together) comprise of 5% of Asom. We just hope that this is not a Pandit ethnic cleansing part 2 being played out, thanks to massive Bangladeshi illegals fully supported by Congress, TMC and Communists in the border states.*_
> 
> Link



I don't think there is anyone else to blame for this unrest in Assam other then this corrupt congress regime, their Pseudo-secularist supporters and this pseudo - secularist sell out media! The sheer amount of hypocrisy from our media is pretty much evident if you compare the coverage from them on 2002 Guj riots (even after a Decade) and this so called ethnic clash (hypocrites).

Congress can bend down to any level in order to stay in power! period! Even if that consist of compromising with National security! Yes you heard it right! That's why these corrupt thugs are giving free hand to illegal Bangladeshi Immigrants,and registering them in voters list with ration cards so that they will just stay in power, flooding the entire north east in millions!! And making the indigenous local population (bodo's) looks like minorities. 

And the result is in front of everyone.......Its almost opposite of whats happening in Myanmar (Burma), the diff is here is Illegal bangladeshi immigrants are on rampage against the local indigenous people (bodos) Alas! congress! you are doing wonders!!

And congress paid sell out media is silent on all of this.!

_Here is interesting piece of article about the sheer amount of hypocrisy from our corrupt congress and Media!_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> July 28th, 2012, 10:26 am
> 
> *Right now Asom is burning, for the 7th day straight. The reason is very clearly the Muslim settlers as European media called or minority as Indian media hides or Bangladeshi illegal migrants as the reality stands. Better, call them imported Congress voters!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Its a massive human tragedy unfolding right now. It shows how secularism works in India when reporting human tragedy.*
> 
> Lets do some comparison.
> 
> _2002 Gujarat: Both parties in riots were Indian, local. Knew terrain well.
> 2012 Asom : One party is foreign illegal intruders, supported by secularism via voting cards and ration cards._
> 
> _2002 Gujarat: The number of displaced at the peak was 200,000 or 10-15% more than that.
> 2012 Asom : Already hearing 400,000 and might even be getting beyond the 2008 precursor to these riots when 400,000 became homeless temporarily._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _2002 Gujarat: BJP state govt and BJP central govt.
> 2012 Asom : Congress and Congress
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: All Neighboring states were all Congress ruled.
> 2012 Asom : Most neighboring states, if not all are Congress or UPA ruled.
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: Cause of the riot was 48 hours before the riots flared (Godhra train).
> 2012 Asom : Cause of the riot (shooting of Bodo youth) was on 6th July, a full 2 weeks before riots flared up.
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: Riot not very close to any international border.
> 2012 Asom : Riot within a walking distance (20KM) from 3 countries. Extremely vulnerable & vital link to the North East of India.
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: *Riots were reasonably controlled after the initial 3 days.*
> 2012 Asom : *Riots going unabated even after 1 week. Shoot at sight for days now.*
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: *Media 24*7 covering*
> 2012 Asom : *Indian media hardly covered anything till social networks forced the media to reluctantly cover it.*
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: *Media openly using Hindu and Muslim terms flaring up passions during coverage.*
> 2012 Asom : *Media downplaying it as ethnic clash or using Bodo versus minorities. Reality is Bodos are 5% of Asom and Muslims are 30-35% now. Horrible hypocrisy displayed by media, particularly TV for the first few days.*
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: *Modi made a TV appeal on the same day, passionately asking people not to take law into their hands. Accepted the riot situation. Was seen in public right from Godhra.*
> 2012 Asom : *Tarun Gogoi didnt make any acceptance. In fact he is not even accepting (for years) that Bangladeshi Muslim illegals are even present in the state! Worse, this guy took over 6 days to even make his first public visit to riot hit area *
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: *Maut Ka saudagar  Sack him screams. Anger in media against the Home Minister.*
> 2012 Asom : *No such thing. In fact, justifications all around to shield an inefficient CM-PM combo. No one heard anything meaningful from the HM*
> 
> 2002 Gujarat: *TV channels like NDTV never reminded people about the bloody history of riots in Gujarat, particularly the 1969 one.*
> 2012 Asom : *TV channels like NDTV kept on flashing that Asom has had bloody history of riots, showing counts etc. from 2008.
> *
> 2002 Gujarat: No bickering between state and center BJP govts. Army & other help arrived.
> 2012 Asom : *State government blames the center (both Congress) for 5 days delay in getting army.
> *
> 
> *Theres more. But the sheer level of hypocrisy on how secular media and parties are behaving in a comparable human tragedy, is sickening.*
> 
> *And, in 1980s, Pandits comprised of 5% of Jammu and Kashmir. Today Bodos (Christians and Hindus together) comprise of 5% of Asom. We just hope that this is not a Pandit ethnic cleansing part 2 being played out, thanks to massive Bangladeshi illegals fully supported by Congress, TMC and Communists in the border states.*_
> 
> Link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

AnkurPandey said:


> Go first get a decent plane for your airforce and then come back here and bark about acquiring nukes ... and plz for god sake replace these these junks first



As if you got some decent planes yourself. Don't bakwas. We know your capability. Nations need faith not planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Kesang said:


> do you know that where this happened?
> 
> Gosaigaon *Bodo* Bazaar
> 
> now you can guess by whom.



Fake pic, That's Kashmir.

Kashmiris holding Pakistani flag for Kashmir | Rupee News

Rupee News  But still proves the point.


----------



## ares

asad71 said:


> 1.Mr masturbation specialist (wonder how it is with uncircumcised?), we will be pretty sure if Indian half-baked rockets are aimed at Dhaka, it will land somewhere else. From our Cox's Bazar coast we watch your rockets firing from Chandpuri and landing back on top of the firing pad routinely. The quality and strength of the few nukes you have is also quite doubtful. And by the time your bureaucratic and political leaders get their act together for an use, there would be enough time for one to land on your heads from the west or north, or both. We are not exactly friendless. And some people are impatient to sort out the huge and hollow bully called India.
> 
> 2. And worry not, once we see a nuclear danger truly exists we will acquire some for ourselves. Not too difficult these days.




"If wishes were horses then Bangladeshis would ride these imaginary horses and defeat a country 20 times its size"
Come back to reality..you have *no chance* of survival in a war against India.

Just look at your geography, your fire power, your resources(if you want I can draw a comparison) ...it is pathetic!!

Get over your wet dreams of ever defeating India...you are just tiny blip...surrounded by India
It took us two weeks to carve out your country..we can decimate it in less than half that time...if you so wish it to be.


----------



## Manas

LaBong said:


> Islam spread more in East Bengal than West although Islamic Sultanate was based on West bengal and East was mainly administrated by small time hindu kings and jamindars.
> 
> I don't think historians say anything different in effect, people in rural Bengal and punjab were out caste ie they didn't belong to any of four varnas. There was a void which Islam filled up.



what u mean they are out of caste and therr was a " void " that Islam filled up ??

Talking up of Punjab either they were devout practing hindus ,any of its several hues or Buddist simultaneously belonged to different traditional clan of jatt ,guggers ,Arins or chamars etc with defined position in the caste hirarchy . So was the case in Bengal where people caste identity along religious affiliation of Hinduism or Buddhism though Buddhists were identified by their style of living and abiding by the principles of Buddha rather than caste or clan.They weren't looking something that Islam eventually filled up . 

Each countries that suffred islamic invasion is a muslim country today except for Indian subcont which is roughly 50 % muslim .Longer the muslim rule bigger is the muslim population of a region, Spain was islamic untill muslim rule ended and crushders were victorious. .So there is no questions religious voids being filled in kafir lands as soon as muslim invaders appearing at their borders.

One could say its inherent strengh of Hinduism that prevented total wipe out of Hindu religion in india in the period of muslim rule. Consequently since Bengal and punjab were more of Buddist majority at the time of their islamic conquest ,and the hindu were in minority ,Islam had greater success in this two regions compared to other regions of india who too came under the muslim rules .


----------



## Manas

*BODOs gained some political strength and say over their lands only after BJP govt granted the Bodoland Territorial Council (BTC) in 2003 .And hence the courge to fight invasions of BDs on the land in what media see a ethinic riot.*

This is a throne in the eye of the congress govt that is trying dilute it power of BTC.


----------



## Tshering22

Joe Shearer said:


> The demography affected by the so-called 'Love Jihad' is supposedly Dravidian.



Why do you defend this ****** menace so much being a former soldier dude? Do you really believe in that "aryan-dravidian" trash that the British invented?



Manas said:


> *BODOs gained some political strength and say over their lands only after BJP govt granted the Bodoland Territorial Council (BTC) in 2003 .And hence the courge to fight invasions of BDs on the land in what media see a ethinic riot.*
> 
> This is a throne in the eye of the congress govt that is trying dilute it power of BTC.



Exactly. By terming the Bodo retaliation against fundamentalist lunatics, the JNU jholawalas are trying to gain political mileage. I hope the Bodos thrash this menace and oust everything resembling UPA's ideals out of Northeast in the future.



Vinod2070 said:


> He was proclaiming "bring it on" some days back.
> 
> Let's see if the stateless Razakaar comes in to fight for the illegal aliens from his hideout.



Well with the types of shearers around here, I don't really think we need an external enemy. .



LaBong said:


> I don't think the picture is of Assam, they look Kashmiri to me.



Well that's not Pakistani flag as such but the Islamic flag. The terrain behind them doesn't seem Himalayan. But I know what you're talking. The jih adi variety are basically cowards and use photo propaganda (a communist habit usually) to try to discourage the enemy. 

But you must admit; there is problem in Assam and Meghalaya and it is increasing by the day. 

You guys from other states cannot keep ignoring us all the time. We've got issues too and believe me, if it affects us now, it is going to create havoc for you guys in the later years.



iajdani said:


> I seen Hindus and Muslim Bengalis in the same side in this conflict. So stop your utter rubbish. When it comes to saving own A$$ they will flock together.


 
Don't talk through your wrong end. Bengalis are not illegal migrants in their own country. Your kind is. Whether language common or not, you chose a separate country and didn't become a part of India. This is the path your leaders chose for you people. 

So stay in your country rather than land-grabbing here. What Bodos did back to your kind was only a sample of what is to come if you keep pushing us. We may be Bhutias, Nepalis, Gurkhas, Monpas, Nagas, Mizo, Ahom etc inside India; but when the enemy is common you will get all 8 Levels of Hell from all the 8 Northeastern Indian states together. 

Add the 9th state of West Bengal whose crowd is losing its patience daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

LaBong said:


> I don't think North India is any more warrior than East India/ West India or South India, however most people in North India were in the fold of four varnas unlike rural Bengal or rural Punjab, which I think played it's part.
> 
> Not that I think it has any significance in today's world.



What I meant is that north Indians are now not the fighter variety that they used to be 300 years ago when they fought invasions. These days, pretending to be a victim, using liberal/secularist political parties and human rights bodies to grab land is the new fashion and this is specifically seen in groups of people with Islamist tendencies.

If this was simply a mob fight, it would have never gotten so big. I don't understand why the so-called leaders in Delhi continue to remain apathetic to the problems in Northeast. They are disgusting.


----------



## INDIC

Tshering22 said:


> What I meant is that north Indians are now not the fighter variety that they used to be 300 years ago when they fought invasions. These days, pretending to be a victim, using liberal/secularist political parties and human rights bodies to grab land is the new fashion and this is specifically seen in groups of people with Islamist tendencies.
> 
> If this was simply a mob fight, it would have never gotten so big. I don't understand why the so-called leaders in Delhi continue to remain apathetic to the problems in Northeast. They are disgusting.



Hindu society has gone widespead modification since the first reforms led by Raja Rammohan Roy started. In Hindi belt it was Dayanand Saraswati who led reforms.


----------



## alphamale

Assam has suffered a lot in past many decades due to migration of bengalis . bengalis irrespective of religion has come to assam in huge no.s since the time of british, which led to clashes & threat among assamese ppl abt thier culture. the day is not far when assamese will become minority in their own state thanks to bulk migration of bengalis over the years. i may sound racist but bengalis irrespective of religion have somewhat destroyed the culture of assam.


----------



## Bhairava

LaBong said:


> I don't think the picture is of Assam, they look Kashmiri to me.



It is indeed of Kashmir.


----------



## Bhairava

Church slams Centre, Assam govt for Kokrajhar violence - India - DNA



> Accusing the Union and Assam governments of lacking in "political will" to prevent influx,* National Council of Churches in India has said the "disaster" in the northeastern state could have been averted had infiltration of migrants been properly checked at all levels.*
> 
> *"We believe that this disaster (Assam violence) could have been averted, if both the Centre and the Assam government would have taken careful steps, with a strong political will, to check the infiltration of migrants to India, especially to Assam,*" NCCI general secretary Roger Gaikwad said in a letter to the Union Home Minister P Chidambaram yesterday.
> 
> Gaikwad said, "About 10,000 sq km land have been occupied by the migrants and they are now spreading over to other districts. *Such influx and occupation will definitely create a fear psychosis among the indigenous people; being helpless, they are bound to retaliate."*
> 
> He said the ongoing ethnic violence in Assam, especially in the districts of Kokrajhar, Dhubri and Chirang since July 19, was a "repetition" of the 2008 carnage in Kokrajhar where 55 people were killed and thousands others displaced.
> 
> Gaikwad expressed "regret" that leaders were not able to read early warnings.
> 
> Expressing concern at the relocation process of the displaced people, he said, "It is also a matter of great concern and upsetting to see that this unwanted episode is being repeated, displacing people, destroying property, and annihilating human lives."



Now that the "other" minority has spoken, we can hope that Madamji and Gogoi bhai will be a bit more active in this problem, which would have been brushed under the carpet otherwise.

Waise, it is indeed funny to see the Church defending the riots in context of land issues, which in other cases would have screamed blue murder like in Kandhmal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Tshering22 said:


> Why do you defend this ****** menace so much being a former soldier dude? Do you really believe in that "aryan-dravidian" trash that the British invented?



What am I supposed to be defending? My comment pointed out to a Bangladeshi poster of obviously limited information and even more limited knowledge that his assumptions were wrong. 

And regarding the Aryan-Dravidian trash, there is nobody in his senses except a few yobs who believe that Aryan and Dravidian are races. On the other hand, they are valid names for language groups. Perhaps you should stop slavishly toeing the Sangh Parivar line and do some independent reading for a change.

Finally, what does 'supposedly' signal to you?



> Well with the types of shearers around here, I don't really think we need an external enemy. .



If you are accusing me of disloyalty, step right up and spell it out.


----------



## Vinod2070

Bhairava said:


> Church slams Centre, Assam govt for Kokrajhar violence - India - DNA
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the "other" minority has spoken, we can hope that Madamji and Gogoi bhai will be a bit more active in this problem, which would have been brushed under the carpet otherwise.
> 
> Waise, it is indeed funny to see the Church defending the riots in context of land issues, which in other cases would have screamed blue murder like in Kandhmal



Sadly, we don't have the leadership that can take the required strong action.

Indian citizens of any faith should be given the due protection.

Any illegal aliens should be kicked out without mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Shoot them or line them up and force them to enter BD. Enough of tackling them. Parasites. Stop Anna Hazzare, first start Anti Illegal BD people.


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> What am I supposed to be defending? My comment pointed out to a Bangladeshi poster of obviously limited information and even more limited knowledge that his assumptions were wrong.
> 
> And regarding the Aryan-Dravidian trash, there is nobody in his senses except a few yobs who believe that Aryan and Dravidian are races. On the other hand, they are valid names for language groups. *Perhaps you should stop slavishly toeing the Sangh Parivar line and do some independent reading for a change.*
> 
> Finally, what does 'supposedly' signal to you?


 
May be you have your reasons for hating RSS but can you point out where did the Sangh promote the Aryan/Dravidian divide or call them different races?

Also, Tamil is probably the only Dravidian language that doesn't have heavy Sanskrit influence. All the three other major South Indian "Dravidian" languages are heavily influenced by Sanskrit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

Vinod2070 said:


> Sadly, we don't have the leadership that can take the required strong action.
> 
> Indian citizens of any faith should be given the due protection.
> 
> *Any illegal aliens should be kicked out without mercy*.



Mate - not going to happen and going to stay as wishful thinking for the majority of us. Jaiswals and Saikias were forced to backdown due to the votebank politics. Guwahati high court has stated that these illegals are becoming king makers. Supreme court has stated it is external aggression against India and Assam. 


But why do these politicians going to care? And the pseudo secularists and the NGOs are always there to spin it into a story of aggression against minorities. 

That is the unfortunate truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

asad71 said:


> As if you got some decent planes yourself. Don't bakwas. We know your capability. *Nations need faith not planes*.



Then do sod off to a faith and miracle forum with your fellow jokers, why pollute a defence forum with your degenerate crap?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhairava

Vinod2070 said:


> .
> 
> Any illegal aliens should be kicked out without mercy.



Frankly how many in the political class even accept that there are illegal Bangladeshis ?

The Govt wont do anything as these illegal Bangladeshis are their captive vote bank and there are plenty of NGOs staffed by bangladeshis and Indian muslims who will cry "minority persecution by hindutva agents" if the Govt is ever to take a stand. It is upto the SC to take _suo-motu_ cognizance of the issue and come up with a solution.

The absurd level of political correctness that some Indians love to display would prove to their undoing.


----------



## Vinod2070

Sashan said:


> Mate - not going to happen and going to stay as wishful thinking for the majority of us. Jaiswals and Saikias were forced to backdown due to the votebank politics. Guwahati high court has stated that these illegals are becoming king makers. Supreme court has stated it is external aggression against India and Assam.
> 
> But why do these politicians going to care? And the pseudo secularists and the NGOs are always there to spin it into a story of aggression against minorities.
> 
> That is the unfortunate truth.



You are right. This is the current situation unfortunately.

The aliens are still living on borrowed time. Their arse will definitely be kicked out one day. Just a matter of time.



Bhairava said:


> Frankly how many in the political class even accept that there are illegal Bangladeshis ?
> 
> The Govt wont do anything as these illegal Bangladeshis are their captive vote bank. It is upto the SC to take _suo-motu_ cognizance of the issue and come up with a solution.



You are right. However, the illegals have only a temporary reprieve.

They are pushing their luck and it is going to run out soon.


----------



## Manas

Vinod2070 said:


> May be you have your reasons for hating RSS but can you point out where did the Sangh promote the Aryan/Dravidian divide or call them different races?
> 
> Also, Tamil is probably the only Dravidian language that doesn't have heavy Sanskrit influence. All the three other major South Indian languages are heavily influences by Sanskrit.



Haha he doesn't know much about whats the RSS stand on issues ,but he has to abuse them anyhow to raise in the eyes on those who don't like RSS. I suppose he is doing it on PDF,an inconsequential chat forum out of old habit ,just cann't help it.


----------



## Bhairava

Vinod2070 said:


> The aliens are still living on borrowed time. Their arse will definitely be kicked out one day. Just a matter of time.
> 
> You are right. However, the illegals have only a temporary reprieve.
> 
> They are pushing their luck and it is going to run out soon.



I fear not.

With each passing day they are entrenching more and with an every ready govt which is intent on providing them valid Indian documents like ration cards, voter ids there is nothing we can do legally to root out the menace, even as I wish there existed a way.

The day is not far off when we have a bangladeshi for the CM of Assam and these are not my words. But those of a Bodo panelist in one of the Newshour debates on TimesNow.


----------



## Vinod2070

Bhairava said:


> I fear not.
> 
> With each passing day they are entrenching more and with an every ready govt which is intent on providing them valid Indian documents like ration cards, voter ids there is nothing we can do legally to root out the menace, even as I wish there existed a way.
> 
> The day is not far off when we have a bangladeshi for the CM of Assam and these are not my words. But those of a Bodo panelist in one of the Newshour debates on TimesNow.



The politicians may be greedy for vote banks but even they know where to draw the limit.

I am sure the fake documents are going to be no help when the time runs out for these aliens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

These illegals aren't going anywhere ,even if they face much bigger massacre in Assam ,they will simply pack their bags to West Bengal and then to the rest of the country. They are the vote banks for congress party ,other pseudo secular parties ,and the MP,MLA make Crores of money if they get voted by these illegals.

We need more NathuRAm Godses ,not Anna Hazares.


----------



## KRAIT

Where are RSS and Shiv Sena, beating couples on Valentine's day but doing nothing here. 

Where are those NGOs and media who constantly ask Modi to apologize and keeps silent when people are forced out of their homes, killed in Assam.?

Where are those supports oppressed Naxal affected village people and justifies killing of Police and CRPF soldiers and not talking about this situation? Are these people not victims? 

Where are those who asks for upliftment of minorities but don't see the plight of Assamese just like they did in case of Kashmiri Pandits.?

India's cancer is this biased media showing Salman Khan related controversies today, sold NGOs, the indifference in middle and higher class.....


----------



## Bhairava

KRAIT said:


> Where are RSS and Shiv Sena, beating couples on Valentine's day but doing nothing here.



Lets be honest - if RSS was found tomorrow beating the hell out of these illegal Bangladeshi how many of you would support that and not scream "fascistic RSS indulging in abusing minorities" ? Answer - close to none. So this is a strawman.

Secondly how is this RSS' job in preventing the illegals from entering and settling down in India ? Isnt that why we have elected a State and a Central govt ?

I understand your intention, but it is a misdirected hit.

Anyway I dont want RSS to get entangled in this mess. This is a strict ethnic problem and should remain as such, lest we loose focus and this becomes a communal one and enables the Bangladeshi muslims to attain the victimhood status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

^^^ beating couples on Valentine's day ??

You must be taking about the Bajrang Dal .


----------



## Bhairava

This is our National Media !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Bhairava said:


> Lets be honest - if RSS was found tomorrow beating the hell out of these illegal Bangladeshi how many of you would support that and not scream "fascistic RSS indulging in abusing minorities" ? Answer - close to none. So this is a strawman.
> 
> Secondly how is this RSS' job in preventing the illegals from entering and settling down in India ? Isnt that why we have elected a State and a Central govt ?
> 
> I understand your intention, but it is a misdirected hit.
> 
> Anyway I dont want RSS to get entangled in this mess. This is a strict ethnic problem and should remain as such, lest we loose focus and this becomes a communal one and enables the Bangladeshi muslims to attain the victimhood status.


I am not asking them to take actions but put pressure on the government. Make nationwide strikes. Do anything to make this govt. to do what's necessary. Biggest problem of our country is we think other should do our work.


----------



## Bhairava

KRAIT said:


> I am not asking them to take actions but put pressure on the government. Make nationwide strikes. Do anything to make this govt. to do what's necessary. Biggest problem of our country is we think other should do our work.



Same thing, the moment RSS comes into the picture it will be pounced upon by the likes of Sagarika Ghose and a whole lot "intellectuals" and the ethnic problem this is would be in no time converted into a Hindu-Muslim problem and we all know what will happen next. All the "secularists", "liberals", english media, various islamic NGOs and thekedars like SP, Congress would be at the forefront opposing fascistic RSS from harassing the minorities and in no time would be these illegal Bangladeshi schmucks made out to be legal Indian citizens.

RSS has been so systematically demonized by our so-called "seculars", English media and our thekedaari politicians that it will take a long time to come out of that. The process has already started, but we are still not there.


----------



## roshangjha

Icewolf said:


> If I married a Hindu girl I'd let her choose her religion. *How do you know their hybrids, idiot? Because their taller and whiter than you? Most Muslims converted, doesnt mean that they have invader blood in them.*
> 
> All Hindus are just ethnicities from Sindh, do not think you are superior to us. Out of all people, migrants think they are superior to us. Sindhis, Balochis, Pushtuns, Punjabis, Gujuratis, and Northern Maharashtrians are the real IVC races, rest of the people who dont live in these regions are just MIGRANTS, and deserve to be called Ganges races or whatever you call your river...




LOL at the highlighted part..... LOL...

Mega Facepalm for you.


----------



## Bhairava

The Illegals: Mumbai's Bangladeshis - Rediff.com India News



> For long, from the time V N Deshmukh, who later retired as Maharashtra's intelligence chief was an official in Mumbai Police Special Branch, the Bangladeshi's were ferreted out and packed off, because of their illegal status which no sovereign nation would countenance their presence. This was done quietly.
> 
> In fact that official overcame corruption by paying each constable a token money from the secret funds at his department's disposal. That neutralised the temptation of the paltry bribes the Bangladeshi's offered the men on search-and-weed operations typically conducted between 2 and 5 am. Hundreds were thus spotted and deported.
> ......
> From the statistics I have, 5,301 were deported between 1982 and 1994. From 1995 when the Sena-BJP government was formed, that is from 1995 to April 2005, as many as 4,908 were detected and deported.* But during the process, some of those being sent by train towards the Indo-Bangla border were intercepted by CPI-M [ Images ] activists and freed when they traversed through West Bengal.*



This is the level our political parties would descend to do vote-bank politics...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Tshering22 said:


> What I meant is that north Indians are now not the fighter variety that they used to be 300 years ago when they fought invasions. These days, pretending to be a victim, using liberal/secularist political parties and human rights bodies to grab land is the new fashion and this is specifically seen in groups of people with Islamist tendencies.
> 
> If this was simply a mob fight, it would have never gotten so big. I don't understand why the so-called leaders in Delhi continue to remain apathetic to the problems in Northeast. They are disgusting.



Dude, Moghul/Bengal never invaded North East. We used to send troops to beat you up so that they dont create nonsense in the Bengal borders. Capital was transferred from Murshidabad to Dhaka to check robbery from Portugese/Mogh in the south and Assamese/tribes in the north. So, if you think you repelled Moghul and feel important then so be it.


----------



## Vinod2070

Bhairava said:


> This is our National Media !!!


 
Nobody takes this "Sagarika Ghosh" seriously.

Her only claim to fame is being the wife of Rajdeep Sardesai. She is the biggest idiot on TV and I have stopped watching IBN because of both their pathetic antics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Tshering22 said:


> What I meant is that north Indians are now not the fighter variety that they used to be 300 years ago when they fought invasions. These days, pretending to be a victim, using liberal/secularist political parties and human rights bodies to grab land is the new fashion and this is specifically seen in groups of people with Islamist tendencies.
> 
> If this was simply a mob fight, it would have never gotten so big. I don't understand why the so-called leaders in Delhi continue to remain apathetic to the problems in Northeast. They are disgusting.



Indeed, I agree. The GoI should pay more importance to you people.


----------



## Vinod2070

iajdani said:


> Dude, Moghul/Bengal never invaded North East. *We* used to send troops to beat you up so that they dont create nonsense in the Bengal borders. Capital was transferred from Murshidabad to Dhaka to check robbery from Portugese/Mogh in the south and Assamese/tribes in the north. So, if you think you repelled Moghul and feel important then so be it.



*You* (meaning Bangladeshis) were only famous for one thing in the Mughal court.

*Supplying the Eunuchs for the Harem. Most of them used to be from Sylhet.*

Else you have always been irrelevant as is the case today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

There will be no place for any Indian whether Muslims or Hindus in Bangladesh & that is the final point. But the Aryan inspired Genocide should be stopped to secure the humanity. Any sacrifice of blood is not meaningless. It is the chronicle of the history.


----------



## Bhairava

Vinod2070 said:


> Nobody takes this "Sagarika Ghosh" seriously.
> 
> Her only claim to fame is being the wife of Rajdeep Sardesai. She is the biggest idiot on TV and I have stopped watching IBN because of both their pathetic antics.



Vinod bhai its not to say that you or I believe her, but just to show how half-baked cookies with vested interests are occupying top slots, and that too very influential ones like Deputy Editor in one of the biggest news channels in India.

Far more enemies of India exist within our country and system than outside our borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Vinod2070 said:


> *You* (meaning Bangladeshis) were only famous for one thing in the Mughal court.
> 
> *Supplying the Eunuchs for the Harem. Most of them used to be from Sylhet.*
> 
> Else you have always been irrelevant as is the case today.



Well, even if that makes you feel more important then so be it too. I have no problem with that.


----------



## Tshering22

Joe Shearer said:


> And regarding the Aryan-Dravidian trash, there is nobody in his senses except a few yobs who believe that Aryan and Dravidian are races. On the other hand, they are valid names for language groups.



Nope the are not. They were made to be so, so that India stands divided under the ceremonial veil of "difference". But it is heartening to know that JNU didn't beat this last bit out of you. 




> Perhaps you should stop slavishly toeing the Sangh Parivar line and do some independent reading for a change.



You really fear the Hindus don't you, Joe? Just like how our hosts here worry day and night about Jews/Israelis, you've a morbid fear of Hindus. 

I can understand since you hate them so much; that's why you fear them. 

There's no Sangh in Sikkim and neither have I ever worked with them. But yes, the karsevaks were noble and selfless enough to do a lot of relief work here whenever disaster has struck as recently as the earthquake. And if respecting their dedication is something you flinch.. then I can deduce which variety you belong to. 



> If you are accusing me of disloyalty, step right up and spell it out.



Oh trust me, I am the last one to mince words when it comes to telling people a piece of my mind. 

I am just saying that you really are strange for being a soldier of everytime going on the defensive whenever anything related to jihad or something like that comes up. What stops you from admitting the grim reality?


It won't kill you to admit that jihad is a problem and it is affecting us as much as it is affecting the Hindus of our country.

BTW just to bring to your notice, the Church has also given your mentors the red flag about "lack of political will" to resolve the situation in a righteous manner. 

I hope now you don't start seeing Saffron flags everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

Kesang said:


> I didn't knew that Bangladeshis celebrated moharram 2 days back since my photo is two days old.


Why would they be carrying a Pakistani flag if they have been taught to hate Pakistan since birth?


----------



## alphamale

it is really frustrating to see that Assam govt, central govt & media are ignoring the root cause of trouble in assam, which is illegal migration. Just wait for couple of decades & then these migrants will show their true colours. india will one day realize its blunder of accepting & harboring migrants but it would be very late by then thanks to impotent govt, greedy politicians under the cover of fake secularism, Blind & partial media & those sh!tty human rights groups & NGO's.


----------



## bronxbull

Vinod2070 said:


> Nobody takes this "Sagarika Ghosh" seriously.
> 
> Her only claim to fame is being the wife of Rajdeep Sardesai. She is the biggest idiot on TV and I have stopped watching IBN because of both their pathetic antics.


 
Dude,it is because of fathers being absent or spoling their daughters too much,if she got a tight slap at 12 years,sar tijj jaata iski.



Vinod2070 said:


> May be you have your reasons for hating RSS but can you point out where did the Sangh promote the Aryan/Dravidian divide or call them different races?
> 
> Also, Tamil is probably the only Dravidian language that doesn't have heavy Sanskrit influence. All the three other major South Indian "Dravidian" languages are heavily influenced by Sanskrit.


 
Even Tamil has too many sanskrit words,mainland and srilankan.

Just the sound is less pronounced,thats all.



Manas said:


> This antithesis to what is said by leftist liberal historians to that Islam spread in the sub cont as caste ridden Hinduism mistreated its lower caste who found Islam much more egalitarian than Hindu religion. Its been a stick to hit hindus and shame them.
> 
> And what we see is , Islam actually spread more in Punjab and West Bengal where caste hierarchy was less rigid compared to say north or south india and more over these regions were actually Bhuddist majority before the conquest of Muslim invaders.


 
Thats all random propoganda.Buddhism & Jainism already got the lower castes off the hook of rigid hinduism.

Islam spread just by the sword,all that sufi nonsense(well the sufis are gerat people),but the whole idea that Sufis made the warriors drop their swords is all time pass bakchodi excuses given by some people who converted to Islam just to get power and money and land.



PlanetSoldier said:


> I support NE independence but I think they will prefer their free land not as part of another country.


 
They already have that,right now the only threat is the mindless multiplication of bengali population.



Desert Fox said:


> Why would they be carrying a Pakistani flag if they have been taught to hate Pakistan since birth?


 
Thats the muslim flag dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhairava said:


> Non-sequitor.



Non-sequitor?? Well this makes me understand that you were unable comprehend to my reply...



> I'm as much as RSS educated



Good to know that you finally agreed that you are Shakha educated as that makes my job easy.



> Again quoting marxists are we ?" Socialist, secular Bharat.



Socialist, secular Bharat. ---- Read my previous post properly dear, the quote wasn't for Islamic conquest of India but for present contents in academics of RSS Shakhas. This just proves that your not reading my posts and then rushing to conclusion.

Since you are so intent on speaking about Chachnamas and Firmans of muslim kings, then also take into account all of them and don't be selective as it may burst your bubble. 

William Dalrymple in his book about Aurangzeb says What is little spoken is that he was an extremely generous donor of various ashrams and maths. Just the sheer data that can be gathered about his donations to Hindu monasteries is extraordinary

In 1664, Aurangzeb issued a Firman banning sati which I believe that hindus of now would be thankful to him.

There are also many firmans issued by him which is still at Banaras Hindu University and which speaks about strict orders to the local chieftains to protect the brahmins from harassment.

Though I wouldn't describe him as chivalrous emperor but he did do some good deeds and as you yourself accepted in your following posts that Islam also spread through Sufism. That answers my contentions as this is what I wanted you to accept as you have been reluctant to accept the fact that Islam spread through Sufism and missionary work(So I welcome you to the REAL world). Yes there were forced conversions but not at the scale as you and your Shakha graduates try to stir up.



> Also since we are quoting western historians please read about what Will Durant has to say about the Islamic conquest of India.


Now comparing Will Durant's description of Islamic India is like comparing Rudyard kipling's description of Indian hindus.

LOLZ Somnath temple was demolished *SIXTEEN* times?? But dear it has been well established fact that it was destroyed *SIX* times. Were the remaining 10 times a flight of imagination of Shakha graduates.



> Everyone knows about Gandhiji's sudden love for Islam starting with his pioneering work of mixing religion with politics ala the Khilafat movement. Also while we are at it, why not talk about Gandhiji's insistence to dissolve the Congress and also his "views" on banning conversions in India ?


It doesn't really concern me if he made it out of sheer respect or opportunism but what stands out is he made this statement.



> But to say that the sword "did not absolutely" play any role in spread of Islam is only cheating yourself


Never did I ever mention that there were no forced conversions at all as it has been a part of history of all religions including hinduism, Islam, Christianity and even Buddhism . But I was against this statement of your brethren who keep on parroting this "Ohh our ancestors remained unconquered" whereas the matter of fact is that majority of Hindu kings were subjugated by muslim rulers and had their been mass 'culling' or forced conversion as you guys state then you guys wouldn't have been existent forget about being in absolute majority"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Tshering22 said:


> Nope the are not. They were made to be so, so that India stands divided under the ceremonial veil of "difference". But it is heartening to know that JNU didn't beat this last bit out of you.



Are you stating in cold print that there is no distinction between Aryan and Dravidian languages?

I have no connections with the JNU, but they have fine scholars, as well as the usual collection of politically motivated ones. Like most other universities the world over, in fact.




> You really fear the Hindus don't you, Joe? Just like how our hosts here worry day and night about Jews/Israelis, you've a morbid fear of Hindus.



A silly statement.

There is nothing especially fearful about the Hindu religion, except that it is a religion, in all its various divisions, and religions ar inherently negative, holding back the progress of the human race.

What I do oppose is Hindu bigots and their nationalist manifestation, which is thankfully well on the way to wiping itself out, along with the incredibly incompetent and corrupt counterpart, the Congress. While they last, however, they have infected a generation of young Indians with a bias against modern thoughts and concepts, a belief that India lived in a mythical golden age before the incursion of Islam, and a xenophobia of massive proportions.



> I can understand since you hate them so much; that's why you fear them.



Don't be silly. It is the narrow-minded bigot I hate, not the broad masses practising it in their own way. Like I hate bigots from every religion.



> There's no Sangh in Sikkim and neither have I ever worked with them. But yes, the karsevaks were noble and selfless enough to do a lot of relief work here whenever disaster has struck as recently as the earthquake. And if respecting their dedication is something you flinch.. then I can deduce which variety you belong to.



It is clear that you are not merely ill-informed, but stubborn and obstinate in denying facts that don't suit you.

You are aware, I hope, that precisely the same role is played by the Jamaat-ud-Dawa, and for precisely the same reasons?

It is not their dedication that I abhor, but the perverted uses to which they put the admiration that it evokes.



> Oh trust me, I am the last one to mince words when it comes to telling people a piece of my mind.



Trust has very little to do with it.



> I am just saying that you really are strange for being a soldier of everytime going on the defensive whenever anything related to jihad or something like that comes up. What stops you from admitting the grim reality?



What on earth was that supposed to mean? Where have you read me getting defensive about jihad (of the militant, anti-Muslim sort), or related matters? Why don't you admit that your opposition is purely directed at my criticism of the Sangh Parivar and its working?



> It won't kill you to admit that jihad is a problem and it is affecting us as much as it is affecting the Hindus of our country.



Jihad in the militant sense is a Pakistani problem, not an Indian problem. We can do nothing to solve it. Pakistan has to solve it on her own. We can only support Pakistani elements who are against the way it has destroyed their country.

Jihad may become an Indian problem. If it does, much of the responsibility will lie with those myopic idiots who insist on fracturing the country with their religious bigotry and bias. That includes their sycophants and hanger-on.



> BTW just to bring to your notice, the Church has also given your mentors the red flag about "lack of political will" to resolve the situation in a righteous manner.



And which mentors are these?



> I hope now you don't start seeing Saffron flags everywhere.



Fewer than ever before, but still too many.

Until that entire way of thinking is eradicated, we will remain a divided country, vulnerable to external attack. Every time we have been divided internally, we have fallen victim to external aggression. That is why this brand of exclusive politics and its underlying intolerant religious motif is so dangerous. Along with corruption induced by contempt of the law and of transparent democratic functioning, which is rooted in the same mediaeval mind-set.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Vinod2070 said:


> May be you have your reasons for hating RSS but can you point out where did the Sangh promote the Aryan/Dravidian divide or call them different races?



The RSS never stated that there is an Aryan-Dravidian divide, nor the contrary, as far as I know.

There IS no divide in racial terms. Genetic analysis has clearly established that. So much of the protests that emanate from Tamil quarters about this supposed internal colonization of the south by the north is unnecessary. It is clear that such a thing never happened.

On the other hand, there are two distinct language groups, out of the three that are to be seen commonly in India, which belong to what is still being called Aryan and Dravidian. This distinction in linguistic terms is still valid.



> Also, Tamil is probably the only Dravidian language that doesn't have heavy Sanskrit influence. All the three other major South Indian "Dravidian" languages are heavily influenced by Sanskrit.



The point being?


----------



## Bhairava

The_Showstopper said:


> Good to know that you finally *agreed that you are Shakha educated* as that makes my job easy.



Looks like you missed the second part - "as much as you are a madarsah graduate". So by taking me to be a Shahka student you agree that you are a madarsah graduate.



The_Showstopper said:


> Socialist, secular Bharat. ---- Read my previous post properly dear, the quote wasn't for Islamic conquest of India but for present contents in academics of RSS Shakhas. This just proves that your not reading my posts and then rushing to conclusion.



No where did I quote a single source from RSS sources. So its is irrelevant as to what they teach in RSS shakhas. But whatever they teach, its always better than the trash they disseminate in the madarsahs. 

Ofcourse it was for the "Islamic conquest of India" - how it panned out in reality and how the marxists portray it as one of french kisses and red-roses. That you could not understand that simple statement either says you are brainwashed by your Mullahs or you are exhibiting willfull ignorace here.



The_Showstopper said:


> Since you are so intent on speaking about Chachnamas and Firmans of muslim kings, then also take into account all of them and don't be selective as it may burst your bubble.



Yeah JuD also does some charity work..your point being ?



The_Showstopper said:


> William Dalrymple in his book about Aurangzeb says &#8220;What is little spoken is that he was an extremely generous donor of various ashrams and maths. Just the sheer data that can be gathered about his donations to Hindu monasteries is extraordinary&#8230;&#8221;
> 
> In 1664, Aurangzeb issued a Firman banning sati which I believe that hindus of now would be thankful to him.
> 
> There are also many firmans issued by him which is still at Banaras Hindu University and which speaks about strict orders to the local chieftains to protect the brahmins from harassment.



Why talk about Aurangazeb from a third person point of view cherry picking isolated incidents to try paint a rosy picture.

Let his firmans speak for himself.

Aurangzeb, as he was according to Mughal Records




The_Showstopper said:


> Though *I wouldn't describe him as chivalrous emperor* but he did do some good deeds and as you yourself accepted in your following posts that Islam also spread through Sufism.



He was a murderous, Islamofascist bigot languishing in the trashbin of history. FULL STOP.



The_Showstopper said:


> That answers my contentions as this is what I wanted you to accept as you have been reluctant to accept the fact that Islam spread through Sufism and missionary work(So I welcome you to the REAL world). Yes there were forced conversions but not at the scale as you and your Shakha graduates try to stir up.



I have already explained through a generalization how Islam spread in variousparts of India - Arab taders in Kerala, Sufis (with the protection of sword) in Bengal and the Sword with some doses of sufis in North/North-West.

That you madarsah graduates try to white-wash it out of a feeling of guilt does not matter.




The_Showstopper said:


> It doesn't really concern me if he made it out of sheer respect or opportunism but what stands out is he made this statement.



It doesn't matter who says what - I would take the words of contemporary muslim historians/chroniclers themselves over someone who spoke out of sheer opportunism. And he was no God either.




The_Showstopper said:


> Never did I ever mention that there were no forced conversions at all as it has been a part of history of all religions including hinduism, Islam, Christianity and even Buddhism..



1) Good that you accepted "forceful conversions" was indeed there.

2) Not remotely in the scale of Islam or Christianity worldwide. 



The_Showstopper said:


> But I was against this statement of your brethren who keep on parroting this "Ohh our ancestors remained unconquered" whereas the matter of fact is that majority of Hindu kings were subjugated by muslim rulers and had their been mass 'culling' or forced conversion as you guys state then you guys wouldn't have been existent forget about being in absolute majority"


 
That is out-dated logic people use - if my aunty had a mush he would have been an uncle.

Yes, our ancestors remained unconquered - maybe not physically, but definitely spiritually. We may have been physically subjugated. That was temporary, but never mentally. We dont bow before Arabia five times a day. Enough said. Not that I have a problem with it, but when some one comes and tries to whitewash everything and portrays that fateful era as some kind of God's gift to India, then I do have a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> What I do oppose is Hindu bigots and their nationalist manifestation, which is thankfully well on the way to wiping itself out,



You in some surprise, surprise in the coming years.

The "bigots" as you like to classify them (_a classic case of everything looking yellow through jaundiced eyes)_ and politically right wing _(those who dont agree with the tactics of buf00ns like Sri Ram Sene, but equally with the likes of pseudo-secularists who think the Hindus owe the Muslims and Christians their weight in blood, just because they are minorities)_ as I would call them are clearly on the rise and this kind of denialism about their existence or growth only works in their favor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> No where did I quote a single source from RSS sources. So its is irrelevant as to what they teach in RSS shakhas. But whatever they teach, its always better than the trash they disseminate in the madarsahs.



So let's have it straight from the horse's mouth: are you an RSS member?




> That is out-dated logic people use - if my aunty had a mush he would have been an uncle.
> 
> Yes, our ancestors remained unconquered - maybe not physically, but definitely spiritually. We may have been physically subjugated. That was temporary, but never mentally. We dont bow before Arabia five times a day. Enough said. Not that I have a problem with it, but when some one comes and tries to whitewash everything and portrays that fateful era as some kind of God's gift to India, then I do have a problem.



But that's the point that he is making.

If Muslim rule was as omnipotent as both Muslim and Hindu extremists make it out to be, there should not have been any Hindu survivors.

It is risible that both Muslim and Hindu extremists are agreed on their views.



Bhairava said:


> You in some surprise, surprise in the coming years.
> 
> The "bigots" as you like to classify them (_a classic case of everything looking yellow through jaundiced eyes)_ and politically right wing _(those who dont agree with the tactics of buf00ns like Sri Ram Sene, but equally with the likes of pseudo-secularists who think the Hindus owe the Muslims and Christians their weight in blood, just because they are minorities)_ as I would call them are clearly on the rise and this kind of denialism about their existence or growth only works in their favor.



GOOD for you, little bigot. I shall wait patiently for this magic to work. I am 62. Any chances of seeing it soon? What does your jyotishi say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hello_10

> Speaking to reporters at the relief camp at the Kokrajhar Commerce College after meeting refugees, *Singh said *"I share your grief and all of us are with you in this hour of your suffering. *We are all Indians and we must remain united*"
> 
> Assam riots a blot on the nation; Rs 300 cr for survivors: PM



Its look like Mr Manmohan Singh is soon going to give Indian Passport to all those who will cross border and come to India illegally? 

Mr Manmohan Singh would be clearly told that if even one illegal infiltrator to India will get Indian citizenship in his knowingly then it will come on the expanse of his own Indian passport and then he along with Sonia/Rahul will be kicked from India straightaway


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> The RSS never stated that there is an Aryan-Dravidian divide, nor the contrary, as far as I know.
> 
> There IS no divide in racial terms. Genetic analysis has clearly established that. So much of the protests that emanate from Tamil quarters about this supposed internal colonization of the south by the north is unnecessary. It is clear that such a thing never happened.
> 
> On the other hand, there are two distinct language groups, out of the three that are to be seen commonly in India, which belong to what is still being called Aryan and Dravidian. This distinction in linguistic terms is still valid.



Sir, I will defer to you on much of this. Yes, there is no racial division and yes Sangh clearly doesn't believe in any such divide.



> The point being?


 
Simply that even the "Dravidian languages" share a lot in terms of heritage with the other Indian languages. This artificial "divide" created by the colonialists and lapped up by some for their own petty reasons clearly doesn't exist in the real sense now.


----------



## Android

Joe Shearer said:


> I am 62.


did you participated in any indo pak wars


----------



## Joe Shearer

Vinod2070 said:


> Sir, I will defer to you on much of this. Yes, there is no racial division and yes Sangh clearly doesn't believe in any such divide.
> 
> 
> 
> Simply that even the "Dravidian languages" share a lot in terms of heritage with the other Indian languages. This artificial "divide" created by the colonialists and lapped up by some for their own petty reasons clearly doesn't exist in the real sense now.



That is the only way in which linguists can distinguish between the Dravidian languages and others.

Perhaps you missed the lunatic posts of the Bangladeshi member, who saw Bangladesh as Dravidian, and went on to conclusions about Love Jihad. My post was to point out to him the supreme irony of the Love Jihad having been promoted by a Dravidian lot, the Malayalam newspapers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Bhairava said:


> Yes, our ancestors remained unconquered - maybe not physically, but definitely spiritually. We may have been physically subjugated. That was temporary, but never mentally. We dont bow before Arabia five times a day. Enough said. Not that I have a problem with it, but when some one comes and tries to whitewash everything and portrays that fateful era as some kind of God's gift to India, then I do have a problem.


 
One would have thought that this is so obvious. I have been expressing exactly the same sentiments for years.

A change of faith doesn't change one's history and identity though it may make some become confused about them. The result is a confusion that we can see in our neighborhood where people seek heroes among the worst humanity has ever produced.

Even the people from whom the barbaric invaders came, are sometime ashamed of them, but for those whose ancestors were at the receiving end, they are the heroes!

One's faith is a personal matter. One's loyalties to the country should have nothing to do with that.

*One interesting thing is that some people give example of Greeks and West etc. to say that conversion doesn't change their history. They are actually counter examples of how they themselves have behaved and why it was and remains so wrong.

Only they fail to see it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> So let's have it straight from the horse's mouth: are you an RSS member?



How does that matter ? As long as the sources I give are not from RSS, it does not matter who I am personally.



Joe Shearer said:


> But that's the point that he is making.
> 
> If Muslim rule was as omnipotent as both Muslim and Hindu extremists make it out to be, there should not have been any Hindu survivors.
> 
> It is risible that both Muslim and Hindu extremists are agreed on their views.



We are not making same points - 

His point : "If the Muslim rulers had tried all would have been Muslims"

My point : They tried their ***** off. But were not sucessful due to various factors.

BTW did you just call *The_Showstopper* a Muslim extremist ?



Joe Shearer said:


> GOOD for you, little bigot. I shall wait patiently for this magic to work. I am 62. Any chances of seeing it soon? What does your jyotishi say?



Definition of bigot : : a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices.

That definition would pretty much include you..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

Vinod2070 said:


> *Nobody takes this "Sagarika Ghosh" seriously.*
> 
> Her only claim to fame is being the wife of Rajdeep Sardesai. She is the biggest idiot on TV and I have stopped watching IBN because of both their pathetic antics.



Correct me if I am wrong, but is it she who invented the word 'Internet Hindus'.


----------



## Vinod2070

harpoon said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but is it she who invented the word 'Internet Hindus'.



Even if the buffoon did, we are proud to be Hindus.

In our lives offline and online.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bronxbull

Joe Shearer said:


> The RSS never stated that there is an Aryan-Dravidian divide, nor the contrary, as far as I know.
> 
> There IS no divide in racial terms. Genetic analysis has clearly established that. So much of the protests that emanate from Tamil quarters about this supposed internal colonization of the south by the north is unnecessary. It is clear that such a thing never happened.
> 
> On the other hand, there are two distinct language groups, out of the three that are to be seen commonly in India, which belong to what is still being called Aryan and Dravidian. This distinction in linguistic terms is still valid.
> 
> 
> 
> The point being?



Even linguitsically it is not too different.

Well Irish and Spanish are way different languages, but not all that different,when compared to chinese/korean.


----------



## harpoon

Vinod2070 said:


> Even if the buffoon did, we are proud to be Hindus.
> 
> In our lives offline and online.



Its not about being Hindus or not, it shows the bigot hiding behind the facade of a liberal who is extremely intolerant to any views other that hers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bronxbull

Joe Shearer said:


> So let's have it straight from the horse's mouth: are you an RSS member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's the point that he is making.
> 
> If Muslim rule was as omnipotent as both Muslim and Hindu extremists make it out to be, there should not have been any Hindu survivors.
> 
> It is risible that both Muslim and Hindu extremists are agreed on their views.
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD for you, little bigot. I shall wait patiently for this magic to work. I am 62. Any chances of seeing it soon? What does your jyotishi say?


 
It is all politics Mr.Shearer,

To win a war all you need is force.To stay put and govern,you need to be much more tactically astute and politically aware.

The Mughals stayed put and made themselves flexible to govern us but always had an Islamist agenda as they know that the Hindus are too cunning to be outwitted just like that.

Thats why they used the sufis to stem the anger of the local populace and were keen to kill/convert the upper castes.

They infused politics into religion and mixed it and you cannot continue to take a neutral stand after all this knowledge or behave like the JNU jholawalas who betray their intuitions to write thesis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Voldemort said:


> did you participated in any indo pak wars



Not as a combatant. I passed the written exams and was found medically unfit due to bad eyesight during the SSB process.

However, later during my professional career, I was deeply involved in working for defence.



Hello_10 said:


> Its look like Mr Manmohan Singh is soon going to give Indian Passport to all those who will cross border and come to India illegally?
> 
> Mr Manmohan Singh would be clearly told that if even one illegal infiltrator to India will get Indian citizenship in his knowingly then it will come on the expanse of his own Indian passport and then he along with Sonia/Rahul will be kicked from India straightaway



Considering that your whole life story seems to have been an arduous struggle to give up your own Indian passport, why does it matter to you who gets it or who doesn't?



Bhairava said:


> How does that matter ? As long as the sources I give are not from RSS, it does not matter who I am personally.
> 
> 
> 
> We are not making same points -
> 
> His point : "If the Muslim rulers had tried all would have been Muslims"
> 
> My point : They tried their ***** off. But were not sucessful due to various factors.
> 
> BTW did you just call *The_Showstopper* a Muslim extremist ?
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of bigot : : a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices.
> 
> That definition would pretty much include you..



Funny, isn't it, to you opposing bigotry, and the tyranny of superstition, and standing for science, modernization and rational values, is the same as bigotry?


----------



## Joe Shearer

bronxbull said:


> Even linguitsically it is not too different.
> 
> Well Irish and Spanish are way different languages, but not all that different,when compared to chinese/korean.



I'm not sure we are on the same page.

Marathi and Bengali are different. They are also each of them different from, say, Tamil or Telugu. But the differences between Marathi and Bengali are smaller than the differences between Marathi and Tamil, or Marathi and Telugu. And the differences between Tamil and Telugu are lesser than the differences between Marathi and Telugu. The two pairs belong to different language groups. Just as Irish and Spanish are both Indo-European languages. However, you may be aware that Chinese and Korean are NOT related.


----------



## bronxbull

To be honest differences between Marathi and Telugu are lesser than the differences between Tamil & Telugu.

And in the border areas,languages converge in general.

I see them all not too different.


----------



## Joe Shearer

harpoon said:


> Its not about being Hindus or not, it shows the bigot hiding behind the facade of a liberal who is extremely intolerant to any views other that hers.



There is a common fallacy which several people have repeated. Opposing intolerance is not intolerance. Suggesting open-mindedness is not a mirror image of suggesting close-mindedness. The two are fundamentally different. 

Those who advocate the superiority of Islam over any other religion are in the same frame of mind as those who advocate the superiority of Hinduism over any other religion. They are almost the same, in fact. 

The test of difference is to enquire if a Muslim person accepts the validity of religions other than his own, and if a Hindu person accepts the validity of religions other than his own. If it is so, both are almost the same, but by no means are they in the category of the other two.

Tolerance is not symmetric. Broad-minded people are not the opposite of narrow-minded people. That is why there is more emotion than fact behind the recent screams of pain that were heard.



bronxbull said:


> To be honest differences between Marathi and Telugu are lesser than the differences between Tamil & Telugu.
> 
> And in the border areas,languages converge in general.
> 
> I see them all not too different.



How can you say this? The grammar, the structure, the composition of sentences, all are radically different. Please look these up inw any text and satisfy yourself. 

Convergence towards border areas is in terms of usage of similar nouns, languages do not change in the direction of other languages from an alien group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Joe Shearer said:


> I'm not sure we are on the same page.
> 
> Marathi and Bengali are different. They are also each of them different from, say, Tamil or Telugu. But the differences between Marathi and Bengali are smaller than the differences between Marathi and Tamil, or Marathi and Telugu. And the differences between Tamil and Telugu are lesser than the differences between Marathi and Telugu. The two pairs belong to different language groups. Just as Irish and Spanish are both Indo-European languages. However, you may be aware that Chinese and Korean are NOT related.


 
I dont understand a single word from South Indian language. But even when I visited Iran I picked few sentences with ease forget about other Indo-Aryan language group in subcontinent which I understand almost everything.

There is certainly two linguistic group in the sub continent. And even though in the eastern India there are a lot of mix between Aryan and Dravidian group of people but South India is pretty much Dravid and North West India is pretty much Aryan. Aryan and Dravidian are two races and who denies that are suffering from sever inferiority complexity for their dark skin. Haplo Group theory is BS. I only trust my eyes not Haplo Group. LOL


----------



## Vinod2070

harpoon said:


> Its not about being Hindus or not, it shows the bigot hiding behind the facade of a liberal who is extremely intolerant to any views other that hers.


 
Yes, sadly these pathetic extremists pass for liberals/seculars.

This husband wife pair is particularly vicious. Totally pathetic and excitable.

-----------------------------------------------------
I am a North Indian and I can understand all Indian languages (outside of Hindi and Punjabi which are kind of native) to various degrees (very small to substantial) without having studied a single one of them.

Bengali, Gujarati, Marathi etc. are easier to understand than Tamil for sure but Kannada was easy to understand as well to a good degree, especially when people are not speaking very fast.

Having lived in South for quite some time, I see a lot of commonality in all Indian languages lurking just below the surface.


----------



## bronxbull

Joe Shearer said:


> There is a common fallacy which several people have repeated. Opposing intolerance is not intolerance. Suggesting open-mindedness is not a mirror image of suggesting close-mindedness. The two are fundamentally different.
> 
> Those who advocate the superiority of Islam over any other religion are in the same frame of mind as those who advocate the superiority of Hinduism over any other religion. They are almost the same, in fact.
> 
> The test of difference is to enquire if a Muslim person accepts the validity of religions other than his own, and if a Hindu person accepts the validity of religions other than his own. If it is so, both are almost the same, but by no means are they in the category of the other two.
> 
> Tolerance is not symmetric. Broad-minded people are not the opposite of narrow-minded people. That is why there is more emotion than fact behind the recent screams of pain that were heard.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say this? The grammar, the structure, the composition of sentences, all are radically different. Please look these up inw any text and satisfy yourself.
> 
> Convergence towards border areas is in terms of usage of similar nouns, languages do not change in the direction of other languages from an alien group.


 

In India,every language has a classical form and a colloquial form.

The classical form is spoken only those who teach the language and rest all speak the colloquial one.

Colloquial ones change as they wish.not a big deal.

Even hindi,classical textual ones and colloquial ones are so different.I have a tamil friend and he says,the easiest way to speak hindi is not to learn to read and write it,else you wont understand anyone and nor will anyone else,what you speak.



iajdani said:


> I dont understand a single word from South Indian language. But even when I visited Iran I picked few sentences with ease forget about other Indo-Aryan language group in subcontinent which I understand almost everything.
> 
> There is certainly two linguistic group in the sub continent. And even though in the eastern India there are a lot of mix between Aryan and Dravidian group of people but South India is pretty much Dravid and North West India is pretty much Aryan. Aryan and Dravidian are two races and who denies that are suffering from sever inferiority complexity for their dark skin. Haplo Group theory is BS. I only trust my eyes not Haplo Group. LOL


 
Your eyes?

Haha,what about your brain?

Do you know how many dark skinned people exist in North India?

Haplo Groups are everything.

You might have understood farsi because of urdu.

If you knew sanskrit words,you can figure many words of south indian languages easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> There is a common fallacy which several people have repeated. Opposing intolerance is not intolerance. Suggesting open-mindedness is not a mirror image of suggesting close-mindedness. The two are fundamentally different.
> 
> *Those who advocate the superiority of Islam over any other religion are in the same frame of mind as those who advocate the superiority of Hinduism over any other religion. They are almost the same, in fact.
> 
> The test of difference is to enquire if a Muslim person accepts the validity of religions other than his own, and if a Hindu person accepts the validity of religions other than his own. If it is so, both are almost the same, but by no means are they in the category of the other two.*
> 
> Tolerance is not symmetric. Broad-minded people are not the opposite of narrow-minded people. That is why there is more emotion than fact behind the recent screams of pain that were heard.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say this? The grammar, the structure, the composition of sentences, all are radically different. Please look these up inw any text and satisfy yourself.
> 
> Convergence towards border areas is in terms of usage of similar nouns, languages do not change in the direction of other languages from an alien group.


 
And did you see a single person here who claimed that Hinduism is the only true religion and all other religions are false and their followers will burn in eternal hellfire for the crime of being born in that religion. As Hinduism is not a proselytizing religion and anyway the vast majority of people die in the religion they were born in, this will be effectively the position.

If no one made this claim, isn't this hypothetical?

In fact, our default view (which many enlightened beings across the world are coming to realize) is that it is absurd to think of some divine being who is so vengeful and narrow minded as to condemn the vast majority of mankind to eternal hellfire for such a *crime* while we also want to think of him as merciful.

That there have to be multiple paths to the divine if one exists and is really merciful as all faiths believe the divine to be.



bronxbull said:


> Your eyes?
> 
> Haha,what about your brain?
> 
> Do you know how many dark skinned people exist in North India?
> 
> Haplo Groups are everything.
> 
> You might have understood farsi because of urdu.
> 
> If you knew sanskrit words,you can figure many words of south indian languages easily.


 
Some serious identity issues. Bangladeshis were never known for things which some of them now seem to be claiming.


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> Funny, isn't it, to you opposing bigotry, and the tyranny of superstition, and standing for science, modernization and rational values, is the same as bigotry?



And may I know who gave you the authority to pronounce others as "bigots" and yourself as "liberal" ? From this side of the shore I look as the liberal and you look the bigot.

Also what science, modernization have I stood against and what superstition I am pushing forth ? Dont just punch in the dark Mr.Shearer hoping to land a punch on me.





Vinod2070 said:


> And did you see a single person here who claimed that Hinduism is the only true religion and all other religions are false and their followers will burn in eternal hellfire for the crime of being born in that religion. As Hinduism is not a proselytizing religion and anyway the vast majority of people die in the religion they were born in, this will be effectively the position.
> 
> If no one made this claim, isn't this hypothetical?
> 
> In fact, our default view (which many enlightened beings across the world are coming to realize) is that it is absurd to think of some divine being who is so vengeful and narrow minded as to condemn the vast majority of mankind to eternal hellfire for such a *crime* while we also want to think of him as merciful.
> 
> That there have to be multiple paths to the divine if one exists and is really merciful as all faiths believe the divine to be.



For marxists and some people among minorities, the luxury of "live and let live" is not allowed for Hindus/Dharmics under the guise of "secularism". It is always "let live even at the cost of not living".

Anyone who dares oppose that, will be branded a bigot, saffronist, RSS agent and the dozens other choice words and all efforts will be made to browbeat them. Nothing new..but it just aint working anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Bhairava said:


> For marxists and some people among minorities, the luxury of "live and let live" is not allowed for Hindus/Dharmics under the guise of "secularism". It is always "let live even at the cost of not living".
> 
> *Anyone who dares oppose that, will be branded a bigot, saffronist, RSS agent and the dozens other choice words and all efforts will be made to browbeat them. Nothing new..but it just aint working anymore.*



We need to firmly reject all such attempts. It is pathetic to see the graveyard of history by such pathetic Marxist apologists like Romila Thapar and Irfan Habib whose only purpose was to whitewash all the crimes of the invaders and make history such a boring subject for Indian students that we never even look at it.

Even in the Western world, most writing about India and Hinduism is mostly by people jaundiced with a certain mindset. We need to reject their attempts to tell us who we are and what our history and identity is. An authentic Indian scholarship on Indian history needs to emerge and be made popular.


----------



## ajtr

Vinod2070 said:


> We need to firmly reject all such attempts. It is pathetic to see the graveyard of history by such pathetic Marxist apologists like Romila Thapar and Irfan Habib whose only purpose was to whitewash all the crimes of the invaders and make history such a boring subject for Indian students that we never even look at it.
> 
> Even in the Western world, most writing about India and Hinduism is mostly by people *jaundiced with a certain mindset*. We need to reject their attempts to tell us who we are and what our history and identity is. An authentic Indian scholarship on Indian history needs to emerge and be made popular.


Jaundiced views of hinduism or the reality about hinduism or isit ur own jaundiced views of such scholars that you want to impose you rown jaundiced ideology driven religion/history on masses just like red book for communist comrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

ajtr,u r wrong there.


----------



## Vinod2070

bronxbull said:


> ajtr,u r wrong there.



This is what is the premise. 

Apologists, haters, Marxists and even traitors somehow believe they get to define India and Hinduism.

As far as are are concerned: to hell with them. We couldn't care less about them and their pathetic little identity crisis driven tantrums.


----------



## ajtr

Vinod2070 said:


> This is what is the premise.
> 
> Apologists, haters, Marxists and even traitors somehow believe they get to define India and Hinduism.
> 
> As far as are are concerned: to hell with them. We couldn't care less about them and their pathetic little identity crisis driven tantrums.


hinduism is not apne baap ki dukan of some self appointed protectors of hindus who want to impose their nazi inspired views of hinduism on majority of hindus.If it comes to fighting nazi hindus to protect hinduism from their devilish ideology then so be it.


----------



## ajtr

bronxbull said:


> ajtr,u r wrong there.


No i'm not wrong here .I've seen such people in real life and i know how to deal with their nazi hindu ideology.


----------



## Vinod2070

ajtr said:


> hinduism is not apne baap ki dukan of some self appointed protectors of hindus who want to impose their nazi inspired views of hinduism on majority of hindus.If it comes to fighting nazi hindus to protect hinduism from their devilish ideology then so be it.



And those who enjoy the terrorist attacks on their own countrymen and gloat in it are the ones who will fight the "Nazi Hindus"?

By enjoying the murder of innocents of the country whose flag you are still displaying?

You are not even Hindu and it is Islam that needs to get rid of extremists and terror supporters like you to improve its own image. Don't get into things that have nothing to do with you.


----------



## ajtr

Vinod2070 said:


> And those who enjoy the terrorist attacks on their own countrymen and gloat in it are the ones who will fight the "Nazi Hindus"?
> 
> By enjoying the murder of innocents of the country whose flag you are still displaying?
> 
> You are not even Hindu and it is Islam that needs to get rid of extremists and terror supporters like you to improve its own image. Don't get into things that have nothing to do with you.


Wow outrage on 26/11 deaths of elites.otherwise this outrage can not be seen anywhere for the deaths of poor indians.What an irony and hypocrisy from you.

And what you know about islam???

Did you even know 'h' of Hinduism.

Chale hain hinduism ke thekedaar banane.


----------



## Vinod2070

ajtr said:


> Wow outrage on 26/11 *deaths of elites*.otherwise this outrage can not be seen anywhere for the deaths of poor indians.What an irony and hypocrisy from you.



What a pathetic excuse for supporting terror on your own countrymen!



> And what you know about islam???
> 
> Did you even know 'h' of Hinduism.
> 
> Chale hain hinduism ke thekedaar banane.



Lol. I am not here to discuss religion on this thread. Certainly not with terror supporters anyways.


----------



## bronxbull

ajtr said:


> hinduism is not apne baap ki dukan of some self appointed protectors of hindus who want to impose their nazi inspired views of hinduism on majority of hindus.If it comes to fighting nazi hindus to protect hinduism from their devilish ideology then so be it.


 
Yahaan koi Nazi shazi nahi hain, time pass bakchodi naa karein.Humne bahuth dekhi hain aise gallan.



ajtr said:


> No i'm not wrong here .I've seen such people in real life and i know how to deal with their nazi hindu ideology.


 
You haven't understood it too.

Some people cant make your choice,your intuition should.



ajtr said:


> Wow outrage on 26/11 deaths of elites.otherwise this outrage can not be seen anywhere for the deaths of poor indians.What an irony and hypocrisy from you.
> 
> And what you know about islam???
> 
> Did you even know 'h' of Hinduism.
> 
> Chale hain hinduism ke thekedaar banane.



There is outrage for all deaths,the media doesn't define us.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Vinod2070 said:


> Yes, sadly these pathetic extremists pass for liberals/seculars.
> 
> This husband wife pair is particularly vicious. Totally pathetic and excitable.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> I am a North Indian and I can understand all Indian languages (outside of Hindi and Punjabi which are kind of native) to various degrees (very small to substantial) without having studied a single one of them.
> 
> Bengali, Gujarati, Marathi etc. are easier to understand than Tamil for sure but Kannada was easy to understand as well to a good degree, especially when people are not speaking very fast.
> 
> Having lived in South for quite some time, _I see a lot of commonality in all Indian languages lurking just below the surface._



Sadly, the linguists don't agree!


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


> Wow outrage on 26/11 deaths of elites.otherwise this outrage can not be seen anywhere for the deaths of poor indians.What an irony and hypocrisy from you.
> 
> And what you know about islam???
> 
> Did you even know 'h' of Hinduism.
> 
> Chale hain hinduism ke thekedaar banane.


Not seen for poor Indians. Do you read newspaper. Ma'am if a child falls into bore hole in a village, media and people get on throats of govt. and officials. Tobacco is banned by govt. on press
ure of campaign lead by one newspaper in Rajasthan. Most of the tobacco related deaths happen in rural India and poor people. 

Polio and cholera affects poor the most. We are getting rid of it.

Free medicines are distributed in govt. hospitals. 

I think you didn't saw the steps taken by govt. to help farmers. 

List goes on.....All for poor people, and you think nothing is done for them.

Situation is improved by doers not by critics. Critics can only point out fault which is good but no one depends on them to take any action.

I know system is flawed. You can't get 100% efficient result due to corruption and managing over 1.2 billion people.

Hinduism ke thekedaar......hindus are kicked out of their homes and you expect Hindus to be patient and liberal.

I admit corruption was there on our dead soldiers, bring those people to justice.

@topic
I don't see anyone of you donating for families of our dead soldiers, victims of terrorist attacks. If you appear for any public exam, family member of soldiers are given some sort of reservation by the govt.

Do you know the situation of Hindus before Godhara. I am not supporting riots but look at the entire picture. Isn't it your hypocrisy when you keep silence in case of innocent Kashmiri pundits, and hindus in Assam etc.

I have always said about your biased and one sided approach to problems in discussion. 

You are one of few people who claps when an Indian soldier dies in Siachen, CRPF personal is killed, BSF officers is killed. Why don't you people stand for the rights for these people who lay down their lives so that you can type freely on your keyboard.

P.S. Tell me one thing you have done for your country, for poor. If you have visited these regions and saw the ground reality then you can come and talk. Have you seen with your own eyes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

bronxbull said:


> In India,every language has a classical form and a colloquial form.
> 
> The classical form is spoken only those who teach the language and rest all speak the colloquial one.
> 
> Colloquial ones change as they wish.not a big deal.
> 
> Even hindi,classical textual ones and colloquial ones are so different.I have a tamil friend and he says,the easiest way to speak hindi is not to learn to read and write it,else you wont understand anyone and nor will anyone else,what you speak.



Learning to speak a language, even to read and write a language, is not equal to the scientific study of languages. Why don't you take a quick look at linguistics and see for yourself?




ajtr said:


> Jaundiced views of hinduism or the reality about hinduism or isit ur own jaundiced views of such scholars that you want to impose you rown jaundiced ideology driven religion/history on masses just like red book for communist comrades.



I am afraid I have to agree with ajtr on this.

If you are so violently opposed to Romila Thapar and Irfan Habib, whom would you recommend instead?


----------



## metro

ajtr said:


> Jaundiced views of hinduism or the reality about hinduism or isit ur own jaundiced views of such scholars that you want to impose you rown jaundiced ideology driven religion/history on masses just like red book for communist comrades.


Apparently its ur peace loving Muslim Bangladeshis who have started riots in Assam, but people like you would again come up with ure victim mentality and try to put the entire blame on the victim itself.


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> I am afraid I have to agree with ajtr on this.
> 
> If you are *so violently opposed* to Romila Thapar and Irfan Habib, whom would you recommend instead?



I don't know. There must be several better writers than these two driven by Marxist agenda.

If the objective history doesn't exist today, the historians need to be found and commissioned for this rather than letting the Marxists run the show.


----------



## ajtr

Vinod2070 said:


> What a pathetic excuse for supporting terror on your own countrymen!


biggest terrorism is just seeing and walking away at the deaths of millions of country's future without even bringing any sort of pity and shame in guys like you.





> Lol. I am not here to discuss religion on this thread. Certainly not with terror supporters anyways.


you cat do anything except taking potshots thats your art.otherwise you are like a one of those shameless elites


----------



## metro

ajtr said:


> biggest terrorism is just seeing and walking away at the deaths of millions of country's future without even bringing any sort of pity and shame in guys like you.
> 
> 
> 
> you cat do anything except taking potshots thats your art.otherwise you are like a one of those shameless elites



So what do you expect us to do ?
Start bombing each and everyone for the ills in our society, like ure brethren do ?
We all love our country and we do whatever we can within our limits. Spreading awareness and busting the lies of people like you isone of the way.
There is a difference between us and people like you.
Whatever we do/write, we do it out of our love for our country. And whatever you do/write ,there is inherent hate filled in every act of urs.
Like I said earlier I understand the likes of you very well. You are a walking hate-generator. Every topic, every discussion people like you would dig their brain cells to produce more hate.


----------



## Vinod2070

metro said:


> So what do you expect us to do ?
> Start bombing each and everyone for the ills in our society, like ure brethren do ?
> We all love our country and we do whatever we can within our limits. Spreading awareness and busting the lies of people like you isone of the way.
> There is a difference between us and people like you.
> Whatever we do/write, we do it out of our love for our country. And whatever you do/write ,there is inherent hate filled in every act of urs.
> Like I said earlier I understand the likes of you very well. You are a walking hate-generator. Every topic, every discussion people like you would dig their brain cells to produce more hate.



Clearly the intention is to troll and not to argue.


----------



## metro

Vinod2070 said:


> Clearly the intention is to troll and not to argue.



What I find amazing is people like her crying saffron saffron all the time, and trying to project herself as a victim, when its her own brethren that is responsible for all the evils.


----------



## Vinod2070

metro said:


> What I find amazing is people like her crying saffron saffron all the time, and trying to project herself as a victim, when its her own brethren that is responsible for all the evils.



You will get used to the trolling and tantrums with time.


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> Not seen for poor Indians. Do you read newspaper. Ma'am if a child falls into bore hole in a village, media and people get on throats of govt. and officials. Tobacco is banned by govt. on pressure of campaign lead by one newspaper in Rajasthan. Most of the tobacco related deaths happen in rural India and poor people.
> Polio and cholera affects poor the most. We are getting rid of it.
> 
> Free medicines are distributed in govt. hospitals.


Now dont give me something based on newspaper's report in india where news is published for money.Alloting funds for the scheme like medicene etc iss one thing can you truly say that these reach the intended people or are not sold away midway like like under *National Rural Health Mission (NRHM) scam*.Seriously have been to an govt hospital even in a city ?most of which are in dilapidated conditions and in villages non-existent.




> I think you didn't saw the steps taken by govt. to help farmers.
> 
> List goes on.....All for poor people, and you think nothing is done for them.


I dont need the list in papers but on the ground.


> Situation is improved by doers not by critics. Critics can only point out fault which is good but no one depends on them to take any action.


Only who work in field knows the real situations and their knowledge is not based on some paper report.


> I know system is flawed. You can't get 100% efficient result due to corruption and managing over 1.2 billion people.


even if you implement it by 5% its a huge effort but even thats not happening.Though will give credit to those for polio success to those people working on the ground day n night all those students health workers and ngos.



> Hinduism ke thekedaar......hindus are kicked out of their homes and you expect Hindus to be patient and liberal.I admit corruption was there on our dead soldiers, bring those people to justice.


I think you dont read my comments properly.i shaft hindus for there nazi ideology and i did same here for muslims on this very thread on previous pages or on the arundhati thread.





> @topic
> I don't see anyone of you donating for families of our dead soldiers, victims of terrorist attacks. If you appear for any public exam, family member of soldiers are given some sort of reservation by the govt.
> 
> Do you know the situation of Hindus before Godhara. I am not supporting riots but look at the entire picture. Isn't it your hypocrisy when you keep silence in case of innocent Kashmiri pundits, and hindus in Assam etc.
> 
> I have always said about your biased and one sided approach to problems in discussion.


Answered above.its ur selective reading...not that my selective posting that makes u look biased.



> You are one of few people who claps when an Indian soldier dies in Siachen, CRPF personal is killed, BSF officers is killed. Why don't you people stand for the rights for these people who lay down their lives so that you can type freely on your keyboard.


And i'm proud bout it.There can be no sympathies for the genocidal army of politicians which kills its own population.



> P.S. Tell me one thing you have done for your country, for poor. If you have visited these regions and saw the ground reality then you can come and talk. Have you seen with your own eyes?


i dont like to brag wat i did on the social sector.but i know well where all i ve volunteered in india for various programs since school days onwards.so you are not in position to question my credentials.



metro said:


> Apparently its ur peace loving Muslim Bangladeshis who have started riots in Assam, but people like you would again come up with ure victim mentality and try to put the entire blame on the victim itself.


its not my problem if you read selectively and then blame me for the wearing sense of victimhood up my sleeves.



Vinod2070 said:


> I don't know. There must be several better writers than these two driven by Marxist agenda.
> 
> If the objective history doesn't exist today, the historians need to be found and commissioned for this rather than letting the Marxists run the show.


You dont even have an idea about with whom u want to replace romila thapar et.al and u are ready to create vaccum on very first call of har har mahadev



metro said:


> So what do you expect us to do ?
> Start bombing each and everyone for the ills in our society, like ure brethren do ?


No you are doing far better killing as compared to my muslim brethren.keep it up.rather u are doing state sponsored genocides of millions.




> We all love our country and we do whatever we can within our limits. Spreading awareness and busting the lies of people like you isone of the way.


Biggest lie is to deny the truth.And you are not bursting any lies you are lying to urself instead.




> There is a difference between us and people like you.
> Whatever we do/write, we do it out of our love for our country. And whatever you do/write ,there is inherent hate filled in every act of urs.
> Like I said earlier I understand the likes of you very well. You are a walking hate-generator. Every topic, every discussion people like you would dig their brain cells to produce more hate.


Whatever you are writing you are not doing .except on paper not on ground.Hate is in you people than me.thats why i find you guys come down to abusing.



Vinod2070 said:


> Clearly the intention is to troll and not to argue.


Will you plz keep out when you dont even have an idea what you want to do instead of taking potshots.you are one confused lot.



metro said:


> What I find amazing is people like her crying saffron saffron all the time, and trying to project herself as a victim, when its her own brethren that is responsible for all the evils.


one who wears the blinkers of saffron always try to see saffron in my post.its your ignorance nothing else.



Vinod2070 said:


> You will get used to the trolling and tantrums with time.


like the trolling you doing now.and ulta chor kotwal ko daante.


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


> Now dont give me something based on newspaper's report in india where news is published for money.Alloting funds for the scheme like medicene etc iss one thing can you truly say that these reach the intended people or are not sold away midway like like under *National Rural Health Mission (NRHM) scam*.Seriously have been to an govt hospital even in a city ?most of which are in dilapidated conditions and in villages non-existent.
> 
> 
> I dont need the list in papers but on the ground.
> Only who work in field knows the real situations and their knowledge is not based on some paper report.
> even if you implement it by 5% its a huge effort but even thats not happening.Though will give credit to those for polio success to those people working on the ground day n night all those students health workers and ngos.
> 
> I think you dont read my comments properly.i shaft hindus for there nazi ideology and i did same here for muslims on this very thread on previous pages or on the arundhati thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Answered above.its ur selective reading...not that my selective posting that makes u look biased.
> 
> And i'm proud bout it.There can be no sympathies for the genocidal army of politicians which kills its own population.
> 
> i dont like to brag wat i did on the social sector.but i know well where all i ve volunteered in india for various programs since school days onwards.so you are not in position to question my credentials.
> 
> its not my problem if you read selectively and then blame me for the wearing sense of victimhood up my sleeves.


Come to my village and see how many farmers uses Kisaan Credit Cards and other subsidies provided by govt. They depend on it and they fully use it. 

A soldier do his duty. If you want to hate, hate politicians not the soldiers. How can you feel happy of a soldier who gives his life for the union of India? One of the most pathetic sentence coming from an Indian, sorry to say. He died doing his duty while people like you are not doing yours, being a responsible citizen. 

As far as hospitals are concerned, I think you should visit them. Coz I have and I see with my own eyes when you can consult a doctor with 5 rps fees in govt. hospitals. My cousin is posted in remote village as a doctor working in govt. clinic. Don
t tell me you didn't noticed it.

As far as for your social work, I am not asking you to brag, just asking how much India you have seen, what analysis you have done in the rural sector of India. 

Hindu having Nazi ideology. Aren't population of minorities increasing in India unlike neighboring nations? If Hindus had Nazi ideology, all will have been exterminated considering it as The Final Solution. Aren't Hindus killed and has to live as refugees in their own country? These Hindus are becoming Jews not Nazis.

You see the plight of few thousand minorities killed in India but not of these majorities. 

What should we do, should we create separate nations for Kashmiris, Assamese, Keraleans, Maoists? Can you guarantee innocent lives won't we lost after that?

Give me solutions, policies, something constructive....not same old Anti-India Ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Vinod2070 said:


> I don't know. There must be several better writers than these two driven by Marxist agenda.
> 
> If the objective history doesn't exist today, the historians need to be found and commissioned for this rather than letting the Marxists run the show.



<sigh>

If you only knew what you are saying!

History is one of the most difficult disciplines, and not, as unwary people seem to think, one of the easiest. People read it like a story, not knowing, perhaps not caring what an elaborate process of acquiring, sifting and weighing evidence is involved before a theory is accepted by the academic community. 

Apart from the process, the biggest difficulty is that the discipline is very subjective. Everything depends on the historian's judgement and evaluation of a situation, because the evidence, not being immediate, is subject to many different interpretations. Subjects like the history of the French Revolution, for instance, have huge amounts written about it. Opinions and interpretations have been put forward, had their day, and been joined by other, sometimes radically different interpretations. 

This has led to the development and growth of a highly specialized subject called historiography. This subject deals with the development and evolution of 'views' of history. It is important because to understand an historian's biases, one needs to be familiar with the beliefs and values that he sought to express. Marxist history is one such history,but much modern work in a similar vein is being done by members of the Subaltern School. There are numerous others, many - most - being conservative or liberal in approach, and including some schools of thought that have been legally banned in some countries.

The situation in India is that the Marxists had a dominant position in writing history and teaching it, and this continued for decades after independence. Before independence, there was the inevitable struggle between the original British imperialist schools, reform minded British historians and Indian historians of both a pro-independence and a neutral point of view.

Now for some two decades, there has been a severe reaction against the monopoly of the Marxists, and their stranglehold has been broken. Unfortunately, there is no replacement, none as yet, as no non-Marxist historian of any quality has emerged. I suppose we have to wait for some more time, for some of those teaching abroad to return. 

There is no question of commissioning somebody to write histories, as only those already in the subject can take up such work at all. People like Ramachandra Guha, Abraham Eraly and Dalrymple are popularizers, not academic historians, although Eraly taught history very well in Madras for years. This is not journalism or public relations, for people to write over a few weekends and produce a meaningful work which adds value. An exception to this is Jaswant Singh, who has written an admirable book, the best I have read by an amateur. 

Last point: it is a sad sight to see you joining in the chorus calling Romila Thapar a Marxist. Why she is accused of this is beyond me. It is a canard spread by those who hate her analysis of Muslim raids into India, but why that hatred translates into that particular accusation is beyond me. Perhaps because only a Marxist could be evil enough to be a Hindu and defend Muslims, or refrain from criticizing Muslims.


----------



## Bhairava

Vinod2070 said:


> I don't know. There must be several better writers than these two driven by Marxist agenda.
> 
> If the objective history doesn't exist today, the historians need to be found and commissioned for this rather than letting the Marxists run the show.



Rajiv Malhotra is a good example of Indians presenting Indian history from an Indian POV.

Though I would not call him a historian, more of an interpreter of past events and analysing future through that prism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> Rajiv Malhotra is a good example of Indians presenting Indian history from an Indian POV.
> 
> Though I would not call him a historian, more of an interpreter of past history and analysing future through that prism.



A VERY good example.


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> A VERY good example.



Thank you.

It's good our tastes dont match, atleast on this.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's good our tastes dont match, atleast on this.



How can they match? 

You call a retreaded software engineer an historian merely because he takes a knee-jerk position opposed to anything that is said about India by historians who are not Indian, and you expect - what? Sympathy? Support? he hasn't gone near an history class in his life. Is that the best you can do? Ex-mathematicians, experts in Chinese traditional healing systems, bankers and software engineers?


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> How can they match?
> 
> You call a retreaded software engineer an historian merely because he takes a knee-jerk position opposed to anything that is said about India by historians who are not Indian, and you expect - what? Sympathy? Support? he hasn't gone near an history class in his life. Is that the best you can do? Ex-mathematicians, experts in Chinese traditional healing systems, bankers and software engineers?



In case you missed it out,



> Though I would not call him a historian, more of an interpreter of past history and analysing future through that prism.



Anyway it doesn't matter. Most of the marxist fossils are well into the twilight of their life and the younger generation is more aware than the previous one, not to ingest anything without looking at the other side, just because a "qualified' person said so.

_&#2958;&#2986;&#3021;&#2986;&#3018;&#2992;&#3009;&#2995;&#3021; &#2991;&#3006;&#2992;&#3021;&#2991;&#3006;&#2992;&#3021;&#2997;&#3006;&#2991;&#3021;&#2965;&#3021; &#2965;&#3015;&#2975;&#3021;&#2986;&#3007;&#2985;&#3009;&#2990;&#3021; &#2949;&#2986;&#3021;&#2986;&#3018;&#2992;&#3009;&#2995;&#3021; 
&#2990;&#3014;&#2991;&#3021;&#2986;&#3021;&#2986;&#3018;&#2992;&#3009;&#2995;&#3021; &#2965;&#3006;&#2979;&#3021;&#2986;&#2980;&#3009; &#2949;&#2993;&#3007;&#2997;&#3009;._

No matter who says a thing, the best practise is always to research the truth for yourself.

It is understandable why we have a greatly whitewashed version of our history during school days with all the excuses of impressionable minds not being exposed to the gory truths of our past. But to attempt to maintain that throughout only smacks of a terrible contempt for the average Indian.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> In case you missed it out,
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway it doesn't matter. Most of the marxist fossils are well into the twilight of their life and the younger generation is more aware than the previous one, not to ingest anything without looking at the other side, just because a "qualified' person said so.
> 
> _&#2958;&#2986;&#3021;&#2986;&#3018;&#2992;&#3009;&#2995;&#3021; &#2991;&#3006;&#2992;&#3021;&#2991;&#3006;&#2992;&#3021;&#2997;&#3006;&#2991;&#3021;&#2965;&#3021; &#2965;&#3015;&#2975;&#3021;&#2986;&#3007;&#2985;&#3009;&#2990;&#3021; &#2949;&#2986;&#3021;&#2986;&#3018;&#2992;&#3009;&#2995;&#3021;
> &#2990;&#3014;&#2991;&#3021;&#2986;&#3021;&#2986;&#3018;&#2992;&#3009;&#2995;&#3021; &#2965;&#3006;&#2979;&#3021;&#2986;&#2980;&#3009; &#2949;&#2993;&#3007;&#2997;&#3009;._
> 
> No matter who says a thing, the best practise is always to research the truth for yourself.



What a soul-stirring platitude. It is not possible for an amateur to reproduce the entire volume of research and investigation that goes into a professional historian's work. Any more than you can design a modern warship single-handed.


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> What a soul-stirring platitude. It is not possible for an amateur to reproduce the entire volume of research and investigation that goes into a professional historian's work. Any more than you can design a modern warship single-handed.



No to produce an entire volume of research may not be possible. But it is definitely possible to atleast know if the "historian" is being objective or just building upon his leaning with a vested interest.

It is understandable why we have a greatly whitewashed, feel-good version of our history during school days with all the excuses of impressionable minds not being exposed to the gory truths of our past. But to attempt to maintain that throughout only smacks of a terrible contempt for the average Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

Joe Shearer said:


> Are you stating in cold print that there is no distinction between Aryan and Dravidian languages?
> 
> I have no connections with the JNU, but they have fine scholars, as well as the usual collection of politically motivated ones. Like most other universities the world over, in fact.



Well it was a figure of speech I used JNU to. Other universities around the world don't go to destroy their country's culture like the jholawalas do here.



> A silly statement.
> 
> There is nothing especially fearful about the Hindu religion, except that it is a religion, in all its various divisions, and religions ar inherently negative, holding back the progress of the human race.



See this is the thing; your ignorance of Indian ancient philosophy makes you paranoid about it. There's more to it than what that idiot Advani speaks. You need to understand that there's an entire way of life something that communists, anti-Hindus and other idiots cannot even dream of. 

Even we Buddhists have philosophies that come from mainstream Hinduism. it is just that most people don't remember or don't follow that these days. Otherwise you'd be seeing a very positive side of Dharmic faiths. Unlike organized religions from middle east, they don't ask unquestioned obedience.



> What I do oppose is Hindu bigots and their nationalist manifestation, which is thankfully well on the way to wiping itself out, along with the incredibly incompetent and corrupt counterpart, the Congress. While they last, however, they have infected a generation of young Indians with a bias against modern thoughts and concepts, a belief that India lived in a mythical golden age before the incursion of Islam, and a xenophobia of massive proportions.



Well your kind will have to ultimately face a judgement call to solve this difference some day. Whether it is in a parliamentary discussion or on the battlefield I can't say. But trust me, those whom you defend so vehemently are becoming a threat to non-Hindus as well. 

You are running out of excuses now seriously.



> Don't be silly. It is the narrow-minded bigot I hate, not the broad masses practising it in their own way. *Like I hate bigots from every religion.*



Your defensive attitude towards Jihad don't really reflect that. In fact, the only aggressive statements I see from you is against the Hindus or if sometimes people like me ask you something. 

If you are indeed against "bigots", then do consider looking at organized religion before you insult either Hindus or sister faiths like us. 



> It is clear that you are not merely ill-informed, but stubborn and obstinate in denying facts that don't suit you.



It always ends like this; when secularists and anti-Dharmic people run out of arguments, personal attacks start. 



> You are aware, I hope, that precisely the same role is played by the Jamaat-ud-Dawa, and for precisely the same reasons?
> 
> It is not their dedication that I abhor, but the perverted uses to which they put the admiration that it evokes.



If you compare JUD to RSS, then clearly your hate for Hindu culture and its sister faiths, reflects.


Rational works both ways; not just when attacking the Hindu community that is the majority in our country and is tolerant of non-Indian religions. 

So either live upto your claims or don't just spew fire against the community that forms the significant historical identity of this nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

> It always ends like this; when secularists and anti-Dharmic people run out of arguments, personal attacks start.



Modus-operandi of the marxists whenever they are cornered. Shoot the messenger when they run out of ammunition shooting the message.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> No to produce an entire volume of research may not be possible. But it is definitely possible to atleast know if the "historian" is being objective or just building upon his leaning with a vested interest.
> 
> It is understandable why we have a greatly whitewashed, feel-good version of our history during school days with all the excuses of impressionable minds not being exposed to the gory truths of our past. But to attempt to maintain that throughout only smacks of a terrible contempt for the average Indian.



Try not to be silly.

Does the average Indian ask his cook to fix the plumbing?


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> Try not to be silly.
> 
> Does the average Indian ask his cook to fix the plumbing?



The average Indian can make use of his puncture kit to repair the tyre in his home and not take it to the mechanic everytime he has a flat tyre. I do it.

Believe me it is very easy to figure out the marxists and the influence of the class struggle theories in their interpretation of history _(which mostly results in a negative portrayal of Hinduism and almost anything Indic)_ when one reads it. Perhaps its has got to do something with Islam and Christianity supposedly being egalitarian religions _(aligned with communist utopia)_, and Hinduism being hierarchial _(capitalist bourgeois tendencies)_.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> Come to my village and see how many farmers uses Kisaan Credit Cards and other subsidies provided by govt. They depend on it and they fully use it.
> 
> A soldier do his duty. If you want to hate, hate politicians not the soldiers. How can you feel happy of a soldier who gives his life for the union of India? One of the most pathetic sentence coming from an Indian, sorry to say. He died doing his duty while people like you are not doing yours, being a responsible citizen.
> 
> As far as hospitals are concerned, I think you should visit them. Coz I have and I see with my own eyes when you can consult a doctor with 5 rps fees in govt. hospitals. My cousin is posted in remote village as a doctor working in govt. clinic. Don
> t tell me you didn't noticed it.As far as for your social work, I am not asking you to brag, just asking how much India you have seen, what analysis you have done in the rural sector of India.


I dont know in which state your village is but the two states i m involved with my own MP,chattisghar have majority villages you forget about the health services even availing the food is luxry to them and Northern MP is somewhat ok coz they are near by the economic zone of gurgaon delhi noida etc but the larger part of central mp and south east are the worst suffers you might have seen the reports on MP HDI too.like wise chattisghar which was extension of south east MP and by and large these area are under Maoist influence.I ve worked in these areas for almost 7 yrs so i know what is the real situation on ground.




> Hindu having Nazi ideology. Aren't population of minorities increasing in India unlike neighboring nations? If Hindus had Nazi ideology, all will have been exterminated considering it as The Final Solution. Aren't Hindus killed and has to live as refugees in their own country? These Hindus are becoming Jews not Nazis.


Is population increase is an scale that hindus dont have nazi ideology some of them you can find right here.



> You see the plight of few thousand minorities killed in India but not of these majorities.


 Its your selective reading again.y not you do one thing just search on my posts in this thread and decide for yourself.



> What should we do, should we create separate nations for Kashmiris, Assamese, Keraleans, Maoists? Can you guarantee innocent lives won't we lost after that?


Again its question of perception .you looking for division im looking for consolidation through revolution. Bolsheviks any one???? 



> Give me solutions, policies, something constructive....not same old Anti-India Ideology.


Its top down approach as in india's case.start elimination from top.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

ajtr said:


> I dont know in which state your village is but the two states i m involved with my own MP,chattisghar have majority villages you forget about the health services even availing the food is luxry to them and Northern MP is somewhat ok coz they are near by the economic zone of gurgaon delhi noida etc but the larger part of central mp and south east are the worst suffers you might have seen the reports on MP HDI too.like wise chattisghar which was extension of south east MP and by and large these area are under Maoist influence.I ve worked in these areas for almost 7 yrs so i know what is the real situation on ground.
> 
> 
> Is population increase is an scale that hindus dont have nazi ideology some of them you can find right here.
> 
> Its your selective reading again.y not you do one thing just search on my posts in this thread and decide for yourself.
> 
> Again its question of perception .you looking for division im looking for consolidation through revolution. Bolsheviks any one????
> 
> Its top down approach as in india's case.start elimination from top.


I think you have heard of BIMARU states. Bihar and rajasthan are showing growth. Madhya Pradesh is not, local people not electing right people. Things start changing slowly not within a night or terminating few people.

I have been to maoist affect region, worked with local enforcement agencies and I have seen what is the ground realities. I agree that the situation in MP is very grave. 

You call them Nazis but you are selective on picking victims. Why don't you put forward the oppression of higher castes in our country. Aren't they supposed to have justice or is it your way that these people deserves it?

Aren't you generalizing Hindus just on basis of type of people you have seen ? 

In most of the villages in India, Hindus and Muslims lives peacefully. Have you seen that documentary on Babri masjid case, where an Hindu priest gave som nay rational arguments. The local people told that they don't have any problem with Muslims, rather they want help from the govt. for their upliftment. The director, cameraman and that priest was murdered. RSS and BJP....culprits...but what about other Hindus who didn't want to be part of it.

So Ma'am, you are generalizing too much and asking the type of revolution that is not practical. You have to make do with what you have and improve it. I know this because I see how people can make a difference with same type of resources and constraints. THey don't bring revolution, they just improve 1% in 100 sectors than improving 100% in one sector. Its a dynamic and progressive process and it works in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitin Goyal

^^^^^ MP has registered a growth rate of 12 % for past 5 years.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Tshering22 said:


> Well it was a figure of speech I used JNU to. Other universities around the world don't go to destroy their country's culture like the jholawalas do here.



Shows how little you know,about universities and about the world. Whether it was the Sorbonne, or Columbia, or UCLA, or UC Berkeley, or Harvard, universities have traditionally been at the forefront of dissent against the establishment, the entity that you wrongly identify with the country's culture. 

These JNU people are over-rated bums, but not for the reasons you have mentioned.

Which part of Indian culture have the JNU radicals threatened? do you have a clue what they stand for, the worst of them? Or was it just that it is an easy institution to refer to?




> See this is the thing; your ignorance of Indian ancient philosophy makes you paranoid about it. There's more to it than what that idiot Advani speaks. You need to understand that there's an entire way of life something that communists, anti-Hindus and other idiots cannot even dream of.



Unfortunately, ancient Indian philosophical systems were part of the curriculum that I studied for my undergraduate degree. I am far from ignorant about it, nor am I hostile to its tenets, of any of the six main schools. 

It is the corrupted religion, not the original philosophy, which I oppose?

Since you are significantly ignorant, perhaps it is timely to remind you that Gautama Buddha followed the same line; he discarded the religion and retained certain philosophical aspects of it. Buddhism was based on rejection of the then prevalent Hindu religion, but retained certain philosophical elements, and refined them significantly.



> Even we Buddhists have philosophies that come from mainstream Hinduism. it is just that most people don't remember or don't follow that these days. Otherwise you'd be seeing a very positive side of Dharmic faiths. Unlike organized religions from middle east, they don't ask unquestioned obedience.



I don't understand your statement that most people don't remember or don't follow that these days. Follow what? The teachings of the Buddha are fairly faithfully followed, even in the current schools that, for instance, Buddhists in Sikkim follow. What is not being followed, according to you? Do you know, or are you just stringing words together to form a plausible argument?

Saying that Dharmic faiths have the common feature of not demanding unquestioned obedience is a platitude. Everyone knows that; what about it makes the repulsive aspects of Hinduism palatable? Merely being better in some respects than Abrahamic religions is not a sufficient criterion to swallow them unquestioningly. It just makes those Abrahamic religions even less palatable. I dislike them more than I dislike corrupted Hinduism; how does that affect the original statement I made?



> Well your kind will have to ultimately face a judgement call to solve this difference some day. Whether it is in a parliamentary discussion or on the battlefield I can't say. But trust me, those whom you defend so vehemently are becoming a threat to non-Hindus as well.You are running out of excuses now seriously.



What exactly am I defending? Mind spelling it out? What difference are you talking about? And where is the need for the dramatic on the battlefield guff? Do you seriously believe it yourself, and do you fail to hear how theatrical and phony it sounds?

From this side it sounds like you are running out of arguments.



> Your defensive attitude towards Jihad don't really reflect that. In fact, the only aggressive statements I see from you is against the Hindus or if sometimes people like me ask you something.
> 
> If you are indeed against "bigots", then do consider looking at organized religion before you insult either Hindus or sister faiths like us.



Sometimes you simply don't make sense, largely because your posts are larded with opinions and prejudices, not with facts.

I have never defended the lesser Jihad, here or anywhere else. I avoid discussions on the Ghazwa-e-Hind because the idea is so utterly bizarre and mediaeval, and I don't want to keep losing my temper with nincompoops who want to shove it down my throat. The only religions I can (barely) tolerate are Sikhism, Buddhism and Jainism, largely because they do not refer to God.

So stop assigning what you think I should be thinking to me, rather than what I do think.



> It always ends like this; when secularists and anti-Dharmic people run out of arguments, personal attacks start.



Would you like me to cite the number of times you have turned out to be ill-informed in just this one comment? And would you agree that after having facts which undermine your arguments repeatedly brought to your attention, you continue with the same arguments? If that is not stubborn and obstinate, what is it? 

And I am not anti-Dharmic; stop playing to the gallery and trying to gain sympathy. I am against religion.



> If you compare JUD to RSS, then clearly your hate for Hindu culture and its sister faiths, reflects.



I have already said, at the outset, that I am against religion. I would be interested to know, however, how you re-discovered this fact from the statement you have commented upon. What is the connection?



> Rational works both ways; not just when attacking the Hindu community that is the majority in our country and is tolerant of non-Indian religions.
> 
> So either live upto your claims or don't just spew fire against the community that forms the significant historical identity of this nation.



On the contrary, I find the illiterates who claim to stand for Dharmic religions on this forum to be far more bigoted than normal people. Such attitudes of intolrance are not to be tolerated themselves. I have explained why in another post.


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> Shows how little you know,about universities and about the world. Whether it was the Sorbonne, or Columbia, or UCLA, or UC Berkeley, or Harvard, universities have traditionally been at the forefront of dissent against the establishment, the entity that you wrongly identify with the country's culture.



Wrong analogy -

Dissent against political establishment is NOT to be confused with a general loathing of their history. You wont find many Americans disputing their greco-roman civilizational roots or Judeo-Christian moral value system. And even if they are present, they are just academic runts whose importance does not extend beyond the four walls of their research studios with absolutely no political influence.

As far as I have observed Americans are at the very forefront building a grand narrative around their history, promoting icons, giving it an aura of grandeur..Perhaps second only to Chinese.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> The average Indian can make use of his puncture kit to repair the tyre in his home and not take it to the mechanic everytime he has a flat tyre. I do it.



I am not surprised that you fail to get the difference between getting experts from different fields to opine on fairly complex issues and changing a car tyre. That is at the root of your cavalier disregard for process or a structured approach to academic discipline.



> Believe me it is very easy to figure out the marxists and the influence of the class struggle theories in their interpretation of history _(which mostly results in a negative portrayal of Hinduism and almost anything Indic)_ when one reads it. Perhaps its has got to do something with Islam and Christianity supposedly being egalitarian religions _(aligned with communist utopia)_, and Hinduism being hierarchial _(capitalist bourgeois tendencies)_.



For your information, whatever their other failings, and they have many, Marxists have been far more hostile to Christianity and to Islam than they ever were to Hinduism. As examples, look at the way Soviet Russia treated the Orthodox Church, and the way they almost wiped out Islam in the central Asian republics. And at the way China treats the Catholics, or the Uighur.

The trouble with you is that you do not wish to disturb your fixed ideas and hence do not bother to read about anything. All that is available from you and your friends is prejudice, preconceived notions, and xenophobia. Why don't you find out about a subject before you write something? Will it kill you?


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> I am not surprised that you fail to get the difference between getting experts from different fields to opine on fairly complex issues and changing a car tyre. That is at the root of your cavalier disregard for process or a structured approach to academic discipline.



No rather you fail to understand the difference between the effort to write history and the effort to read history. Historians are needed to write history -- but a common man is enough to read history and understand the 'tilt' of the historian.




Joe Shearer said:


> For your information, whatever their other failings, and they have many, Marxists have been far more hostile to Christianity and to Islam than they ever were to Hinduism. As examples, look at the way Soviet Russia treated the Orthodox Church, and the way they almost wiped out Islam in the central Asian republics. And at the way China treats the Catholics, or the Uighur.



In India Communists supposedly believe in democracy. 

To be more precise, I was talking about how marxists view Indian history. They would love to do a cultural revolution like in China in India too. For China it was confucianism, for India it is Hinduism..hence the unmitigated hate towards it. For the theoretical part of that they have the pen. That is where these marxist historians play their part -- only that here they don't have the gun for its practical implementation..




Joe Shearer said:


> The trouble with you is that you do not wish to disturb your fixed ideas and hence do not bother to read about anything. All that is available from you and your friends is prejudice, preconceived notions, and xenophobia. Why don't you find out about a subject before you write something? Will it kill you?



Again resorting to personal attacks are we. How many times it has to be said that the age old marxist MO of trying to browbeat the opposition by be-littling them as intolerant, bigoted when cornered would not work.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> Wrong analogy -
> 
> Dissent against political establishment is NOT to be confused with a general loathing of their history. You wont find many Americans disputing their greco-roman civilizational roots or Judeo-Christian moral value system. And even if they are present, they are just academic runts whose importance does not extend beyond the four walls of their research studios with absolutely no political influence.
> 
> As far as I have observed Americans are at the very forefront building a grand narrative around their history, promoting icons, giving it an aura of grandeur..Perhaps second only to Chinese.



And JNU students have political influence? Or loathe their history? I have heard them criticizing certain aspects of Indian history, but loathe it? What a bizarre idea! Why should anyone loathe his country's history? That is a matter of record, and what sense would there be in loathing it?

I wish you would examine your beliefs very carefully. You are replete with strange and distorted images of reality.


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> Sadly, the linguists don't agree!


 
I have huge respect for the linguists.

I won't disregard my personal observations either. There is a very large Sanskrit based vocabulary in Dravidian languages that are immediately familiar to someone like me who just studied Sanskrit for 3 years.

We can either emphasize the differences or the commonalities. Both exist and both are valid.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> No rather you fail to understand the difference between the effort to write history and the effort to read history. Historians are needed to write history -- but a common man is enough to read history and understand the 'tilt' of the historian.



As I said earlier, and if I may borrow and re-use my phrase, a common man is no more competent to understand the biases of an historian than he is to design a naval warship.

Which was the last history book you read, by the way?




> In India Communists supposedly believe in democracy.



Who cares? They are a discredited, rapidly decaying bunch anyway, and the CPI is about to lose its recognition from the Lction Commission as an all-India party. Good riddance to bad rubbish. And most happily, the Congress and the BJP, who also supposedly believe in democracy, are following close on their heels.



> To be more precise, I was talking about how marxists view Indian history. They would love to do a cultural revolution like in China in India too. For China it was confucianism, for India it is Hinduism..hence the unmitigated hate towards it. For the theoretical part of that they have the pen. That is where these marxist historians play their part -- only that here they don't have the gun for its practical implementation..



You are such a mess. 

Can you name the CPI or the CPM member who suggested this? And where he did so?

It is sad to see that you have taken to fabricating facts now.




> Again resorting to personal attacks are we. How many times it has to be said that the age old marxist MO of trying to browbeat the opposition by be-littling them as intolerant, bigoted when cornered would not work.



Ummmm...I'm not a Marxist, actually. I'm opposed to them, being a liberal and a democrat.

Try the next canard?



Vinod2070 said:


> I have huge respect for the linguists.
> 
> I won't disregard my personal observations either. There is a very large Sanskrit based vocabulary in Dravidian languages that are immediately familiar to someone like me who just studied Sanskrit for 3 years.
> 
> We can either emphasize the differences or the commonalities. Both exist and both are valid.



You are right, and you are wrong.

There are very many loan words in Dravidian languages, and they were transferred to the language at a very, very early stage - one of the reasons, interestingly enough, why it is thought that Aryan-speaking people encountered Dravidian speaking people as early as on the right bank of the Indus.

There are also very many loan words from Sanskrit into Tamil, and Telugu, Kannada, Tulu and Malayalam. In fact, the name of a very prominent Dravidian leader is pure Sanskrit.

You are right to recognize the loan words. That is as far as it goes, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

Joe Shearer said:


> I am not surprised that you fail to get the difference between getting experts from different fields to opine on fairly complex issues and changing a car tyre. That is at the root of your cavalier disregard for process or a structured approach to academic discipline.
> 
> 
> 
> For your information, whatever their other failings, and they have many, Marxists have been far more hostile to Christianity and to Islam than they ever were to Hinduism. As examples, look at the way Soviet Russia treated the Orthodox Church, and the way they almost wiped out Islam in the central Asian republics. And at the way China treats the Catholics, or the Uighur.
> 
> The trouble with you is that you do not wish to disturb your fixed ideas and hence do not bother to read about anything. All that is available from you and your friends is prejudice, preconceived notions, and xenophobia. Why don't you find out about a subject before you write something? Will it kill you?



Marxists here doesn't mean real Marxists like Russia/China,we are talking about fake Marxists and secularists like we have in India.Time and Again,they have shown clear ignorance to details.

One more thing, you may never find archaeological/historical evidence for many truths in life,word of mouth is often the strongest reality.

Thats why people believe there is a Ram Temple in Ayodhya.

Most of the political/historical research in India is heavily funded by interest which are inclined to hurt the original knowledge of Indian civilization.

It takes intuition to realize it and if you want proof for everything,perhaps Jesus & Mohammad are the first two people they should be rejecting as myths.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhairava said:


> Looks like you missed the second part - "as much as you are a madarsah graduate". So by taking me to be a Shahka student you agree that you are a madarsah graduate.



I never mentioned that but you did agree of being a Shakha product.



Bhairava said:


> No where did I quote a single source from RSS sources. So its is irrelevant as to what they teach in RSS shakhas. But whatever they teach, its always better than the trash they disseminate in the madarsahs.



All your assumptions and statements are more or less manufactured in Shakhas. Well Madarsas are any day better than Shakhas as atleast they live in reality unlike Shakhas where Taj Mahal becomes Shiv mandir and Kaaba's black stone becomes Shivling . I must say these guys who manufactured these 'theories' must have being Shaivite fanboys... 



Bhairava said:


> Ofcourse it was for the "Islamic conquest of India" - how it panned out in reality and how the marxists portray it as one of french kisses and red-roses. That you could not understand that simple statement either says you are brainwashed by your Mullahs or you are exhibiting willfull ignorace here.


I did not mention even one one source from marxists for Islamic conquests of India. Read my previous posts again as I keep reiterating again and again.



Bhairava said:


> Why talk about Aurangazeb from a third person point of view cherry picking isolated incidents to try paint a rosy picture.
> 
> Let his firmans speak for himself.
> 
> Aurangzeb, as he was according to Mughal Records


 
I can accuse the same abt you, why not include the all the firmans instead of being choosy.




Bhairava said:


> I have already explained through a generalization how Islam spread in variousparts of India - Arab taders in Kerala, Sufis (with the protection of sword) in Bengal and the Sword with some doses of sufis in North/North-West.
> 
> That you madarsah graduates try to white-wash it out of a feeling of guilt does not matter.


Guilt of what?? Choosing something which they felt better



Bhairava said:


> It doesn't matter who says what - I would take the words of contemporary muslim historians/chroniclers themselves over someone who spoke out of sheer opportunism. And he was no God either.



It does matter as to who said that as it was said by a man who was called MAHATMA by your own brethren...



Bhairava said:


> 1) Good that you accepted "forceful conversions" was indeed there.



I never denied it, I just dispute the scale.



Bhairava said:


> Yes, our ancestors remained unconquered - maybe not physically, but definitely spiritually. We may have been physically subjugated. That was temporary, but never mentally. We dont bow before Arabia five times a day. Enough said. Not that I have a problem with it, but when some one comes and tries to whitewash everything and portrays that fateful era as some kind of God's gift to India, then I do have a problem.


You can say that you were spiritually not subjugated but I can say you were stubborn enough not to accept the facts. I don't bow to Arabia as you like to believe but I bow to ONE God who created this Universe and its beings. I prefer worshiping the creator rather than its creation. People do try to whitewash but truth seldom changes and the Shakhas should bear that in mind before creating fairy tales abt Indian history...


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> <sigh>
> 
> If you only knew what you are saying!
> 
> History is one of the most difficult disciplines, and not, as unwary people seem to think, one of the easiest. People read it like a story, not knowing, perhaps not caring what an elaborate process of acquiring, sifting and weighing evidence is involved before a theory is accepted by the academic community.
> 
> Apart from the process, *the biggest difficulty is that the discipline is very subjective. Everything depends on the historian's judgement and evaluation of a situation, because the evidence, not being immediate, is subject to many different interpretations.* Subjects like the history of the French Revolution, for instance, have huge amounts written about it. Opinions and interpretations have been put forward, had their day, and been joined by other, sometimes radically different interpretations.
> 
> This has led to the development and growth of a highly specialized subject called historiography. This subject deals with the development and evolution of 'views' of history. It is important because to understand an historian's biases, one needs to be familiar with the beliefs and values that he sought to express. Marxist history is one such history,but much modern work in a similar vein is being done by members of the Subaltern School. There are numerous others, many - most - being conservative or liberal in approach, and including some schools of thought that have been legally banned in some countries.
> 
> The situation in India is that the Marxists had a dominant position in writing history and teaching it, and this continued for decades after independence. Before independence, there was the inevitable struggle between the original British imperialist schools, reform minded British historians and Indian historians of both a pro-independence and a neutral point of view.
> 
> Now for some two decades, there has been a severe reaction against the monopoly of the Marxists, and their stranglehold has been broken. Unfortunately, there is no replacement, none as yet, as no non-Marxist historian of any quality has emerged. I suppose we have to wait for some more time, for some of those teaching abroad to return.
> 
> There is no question of commissioning somebody to write histories, as only those already in the subject can take up such work at all. People like Ramachandra Guha, Abraham Eraly and Dalrymple are popularizers, not academic historians, although Eraly taught history very well in Madras for years. This is not journalism or public relations, for people to write over a few weekends and produce a meaningful work which adds value. An exception to this is Jaswant Singh, who has written an admirable book, the best I have read by an amateur.



Agree with everything you say here.

The major issue for me is the highlighted part from your post. I will call the subjectivity and interpretations as *treatment*.

We need Indian treatment of objective facts. That is all I am asking.

And yes, I don't have a solution dotted to the last i and crossed to the last t.

I also did't mean that some government minister or babus need to get some people and commission history books. It should be done by a panel of well known and objective historians who care about objectivity and who also care about giving it an Indian treatment.

Let me give you an example from my perspective that would demonstrate what I am want to say here.

For many British, Churchil was the greatest Briton who ever lived as per a recent BBC Poll. Noone can grudge them this.

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Churchill voted greatest Briton 

For them he was a wartime hero, great orator who led and kept the country motivated during their "best hour", witty, "a statesman" and fully deserving of the honor.

For me as an Indian, his defining image is his contempt for my country, my people and my leaders.

Even more, the deliberate genocide of millions of my countrymen in Bengal when it could have been easily avoided. The ships full of grain from Australia passing India by, only to be stored in godowns in Europe.

The life of Asiatics was after all expendable.

For the Germans, his defining image may be that of Dresden bombing where a hundred thousand were burned alive by firebombing because this bigot wanted to impress a visiting Russian diplomat.

And went ahead with the bombing even though the diplomat failed to turn up. He caused the people to first come out in the open by an initial bombing raid and then the second raid burned them in the open places.

Now, I don't want my history to teach me and fellow Indians that he was a great statesmen. I would have preferred that this genocidal maniac be part of the Nuremberg trials behind the bars. Even if it was fashionable for the whites to look at Asians in a poor light at that time.

I don't want to read "white man's burden" to tell us our identity. I want to see it written like it was, the white man's great robbery.

Here is one example of what I am trying to say again.



> *The Imperialist History of India
> 
> What is the gist of this British imperialist-tailored Indian history? In this history, India is portrayed as the land conquered first by the Dravidians, then by the Aryans, later by Muslims, and finally by the British. Otherwise, everything else is mythical.
> 
> For example, even though the Mughal rule from Akbar to Aurangzeb is about 150 years, which is much shorter than the 350 year rule of the Vijayanagaram empire, the history books of today hardly take notice of the latter. In fact the territory under Krishna Devarayas rule was much larger than Akbars, and yet it is the latter who is called the Great. Such a version suited the British rules who had sought to create a legitimacy for their presence in India.
> 
> In this falsified history, it is made out that Hindus capitulated to Islamic invaders. But on the contrary,unlike Iran, Iraq and Egypt where within decades the country capitulated to become 100% Muslims. India despite 800 years of brutal Islamic rule, remained 80% Hindu.
> 
> Just because India did not have a nation state of the present boundaries, exercising control through a unified modern administration, does not mean that there was no India. On the contrary, there was always as India which from north to south, thought of fundamentally as one country.
> 
> on the agenda for National Renaissance has to be a new factual account of our history, focusing on the continuous and unbroken endeavours of a people united as a nation. This history of India must deal with the conscious effort of our people to achieve a civilization, to reach better standards of life, and live a happier and nobler life.*



» &#8220;Defalsify India&#8217;s History&#8221; by Subramanian Swamy &#8211; Excerpts . || Satyameva Jayate ||

What is true for British colonial history is also true for Islamic history that tries to justify its own bigotry.



> Last point: it is a sad sight to see you joining in the chorus calling Romila Thapar a Marxist. Why she is accused of this is beyond me. It is a canard spread by those who hate her analysis of Muslim raids into India, but why that hatred translates into that particular accusation is beyond me. Perhaps because only a Marxist could be evil enough to be a Hindu and defend Muslims, or refrain from criticizing Muslims.


 
I am searching for something that made me form my opinions about her. Marxist label may be wrong, the issue is about her treatment of history from the apologetic perspective and not Indian national perspective.

Obviously I dislike her also for the fact that she made me dread the subject of history for a decade or more by the NCERT history books that were tailor made for this purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bronxbull

Joe Shearer said:


> And JNU students have political influence? Or loathe their history? I have heard them criticizing certain aspects of Indian history, but loathe it? What a bizarre idea! Why should anyone loathe his country's history? That is a matter of record, and what sense would there be in loathing it?
> 
> I wish you would examine your beliefs very carefully. You are replete with strange and distorted images of reality.


 
JNU students are perfectly dumb enough to ignore realities, i repeat extremely dumb enough to ignore everything and be dumb.


----------



## Vinod2070

Bhairava said:


> Rajiv Malhotra is a good example of Indians presenting Indian history from an Indian POV.
> 
> Though I would not call him a historian, more of an interpreter of past events and analysing future through that prism.



Thanks. I am finding him on Youtube. Somehow never heard him before.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Vinod2070 said:


> Lol. I am not here to discuss religion on this thread. Certainly not with terror supporters anyways.



Wow whoever speaks against bigotry becomes terror supporters...


----------



## metro

*And what happened to the illegal Bangladeshis in Assam..?
Lets cut the offtopic discussions.*


----------



## bronxbull

Joe Shearer said:


> As I said earlier, and if I may borrow and re-use my phrase, a common man is no more competent to understand the biases of an historian than he is to design a naval warship.
> 
> Which was the last history book you read, by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? They are a discredited, rapidly decaying bunch anyway, and the CPI is about to lose its recognition from the Lction Commission as an all-India party. Good riddance to bad rubbish. And most happily, the Congress and the BJP, who also supposedly believe in democracy, are following close on their heels.
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a mess.
> 
> Can you name the CPI or the CPM member who suggested this? And where he did so?
> 
> It is sad to see that you have taken to fabricating facts now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...I'm not a Marxist, actually. I'm opposed to them, being a liberal and a democrat.
> 
> Try the next canard?
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, and you are wrong.
> 
> There are very many loan words in Dravidian languages, and they were transferred to the language at a very, very early stage - one of the reasons, interestingly enough, why it is thought that Aryan-speaking people encountered Dravidian speaking people as early as on the right bank of the Indus.
> 
> There are also very many loan words from Sanskrit into Tamil, and Telugu, Kannada, Tulu and Malayalam. In fact, the name of a very prominent Dravidian leader is pure Sanskrit.
> 
> You are right to recognize the loan words. That is as far as it goes, unfortunately.



But the loan words are the reality and a clear and existent reality. You cannot separate the loan words and the original ones just like that and it is impossible.You can do so if you live on a hill or an island,not so if you live linked with a broad subcontinent.

trying to stress on these things is useless as always.


----------



## Bhairava

Hmm..this discussion is going absolutely nowhere.



Joe Shearer said:


> As I said earlier, and if I may borrow and re-use my phrase, a common man is no more competent to understand the biases of an historian than he is to design a naval warship



Again, you dont need to be a celebrated chef to say that a particular dish has more salt. 





Joe Shearer said:


> You are such a mess.
> 
> Can you name the CPI or the CPM member who suggested this? And where he did so?
> 
> It is sad to see that you have taken to fabricating facts now.



I did not claim that the CPI(M) or CPI suggested that openly. Even the Communists are not that stupid to say that openly. It is more of an inference about the marxists and communists in general. As I said, the theoretical part of that are the JNU intelligentsia, the marxist historians who try to create a disconnect between the average Indian and his civilizational identity for the guns to take over later. Is it any coincidence that most of the Maoists are virulently anti-Hinduism ? 




Joe Shearer said:


> Ummmm...I'm not a Marxist, actually. I'm opposed to them, being a liberal and a democrat.
> 
> Try the next canard?



Even I'm opposed to them. So I'm also a liberal and a democrat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

A meaty reply. Let me respond to it in parts - divide et impera, as some older imperialists put it! 



Vinod2070 said:


> Agree with everything you say here.
> 
> The major issue for me is the highlighted part from your post. I will call the subjectivity and interpretations as *treatment*.
> 
> We need Indian treatment of objective facts. That is all I am asking.
> 
> And yes, I don't have a solution dotted to the last i and crossed to the last t.
> 
> I also did't mean that some government minister or babus need to get some people and commission history books. It should be done by a panel of well known and objective historians who care about objectivity and who also care about giving it an Indian treatment.



We CANNOT have an history written from a national perspective; that is an absolute betrayal of the task of an intellectual involved in academics. Nationalist views of history, or economics, or politics, is a political matter, not academic; it becomes those concoctions for which the Soviet Union became infamous.

Please find some way to get your hands on a book, preferably an English version unless your French is very, very good, written by Julien Benda, called La Trahison des Clercs. It might explain some very critical ideas better than I can.



> Let me give you an example from my perspective that would demonstrate what I am want to say here.
> 
> For many British, Churchil was the greatest Briton who ever lived as per a recent BBC Poll. Noone can grudge them this.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Churchill voted greatest Briton
> 
> For them he was a wartime hero, great orator who led and kept the country motivated during their "best hour", witty, "a statesman" and fully deserving of the honor.
> 
> For me as an Indian, his defining image is his contempt for my country, my people and my leaders.
> 
> Even more, the deliberate genocide of millions of my countrymen in Bengal when it could have been easily avoided. The ships full of grain from Australia passing India by, only to be stored in godowns in Europe.
> 
> The life of Asiatics was after all expendable.
> 
> For the Germans, his defining image may be that of Dresden bombing where a hundred thousand were burned alive by firebombing because this bigot wanted to impress a visiting Russian diplomat.
> 
> And went ahead with the bombing even though the diplomat failed to turn up. He caused the people to first come out in the open by an initial bombing raid and then the second raid burned them in the open places.
> 
> Now, I don't want my history to teach me and fellow Indians that he was a great statesmen. I would have preferred that this genocidal maniac be part of the Nuremberg trials behind the bars. Even if it was fashionable for the whites to look at Asians in a poor light at that time.
> 
> I don't want to read "white man's burden" to tell us our identity. I want to see it written like it was, the white man's great robbery.



Too late.

Contra: Books: Churchill's Shameful Role in the Bengal Famine - TIME

The book in question is widely acclaimed as an author's single-handed exposure of a western hero. It is very professionally written.

Pro: The Bengali Famine

You might like to ask yourself why this article leaves you with a faint sense of unease, and list down the reasons.


----------



## Vinod2070

The_Showstopper said:


> Wow whoever speaks against bigotry becomes terror supporters...


 
She has repeatedly gloated about the Mumbai terrorist attacks on this forum. Obviously you have not been following her. Just one example here.

See how she is gloating about terror.



ajtr said:


> Wow wow wow.....If thats plea or begging???Anyway in both ways you have come too far from being nuking to this level.That too in just 65 yrs.That tells something isnt it---ie the success.....If you are reduce the to this state with in 65 years then i wonder what will happen to you in 1000 years or *when the movie completes the long trailer of which whole world saw in their living rooms for 60 hrs*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Vinod2070 said:


> Thanks. I am finding him on Youtube. Somehow never heard him before.



I found his work "Where is India in the encounter of civilizations" to be extremely relevant to the future of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

The_Showstopper said:


> Wow whoever speaks against bigotry becomes terror supporters...


 
Bigotry?

what does that mean?


----------



## The_Showstopper

bronxbull said:


> Bigotry?
> 
> what does that mean?



Check the dictionary for yourself as my answer may not suffice you.


----------



## bronxbull

I know what it means but there is a great twist in the Indian context,i want to discuss that.Figure it if you can.


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> *We CANNOT have an history written from a national perspective;* that is an absolute betrayal of the task of an intellectual involved in academics. Nationalist views of history, or economics, or politics, is a political matter, not academic; it becomes those concoctions for which the Soviet Union became infamous.



Sorry for interdicting a reply to Vinod, but actually this part captures the jist of grouse many have with the Marxists.

Their single minded devotion *NOT* to write anything from a national perspective _(here the national perspective becomes synonymous with the Indic perspective)_ is taken to an extreme level and it actually forces them to be intellectually dishonest and give it a non-populist, politically correct treatment even if the original event was nothing like it.

Coming back to topic -

Assam riots: 'Actual' reason of Bodo-Muslim violence is rooted in land - www.daily.bhaskar.com



> Kokrajhar: The situation in violence-torn Assam continues to be tense as the death toll touched 44 but CM Tarun Gogoi claims the situation is 'improving'.
> 
> According to latest reports, more than 170,000 people have fled their homes since July 19 after fighting between indigenous Bodo tribes and Muslim settlers in Kokrajhar and Chirang. Security forces have been given shoot-on-sight orders by the Assam government to confront with any unexpected incident.
> 
> Also, a curfew has been imposed in the riot-hit areas.Indefinite curfew and shoot-at-sight orders were in force in worst-affected Kokrajhar district, while night curfew was on in Chirang and Dhubri districts.
> 
> Notably, there has been severe tension between indigenous groups and Muslim Bengali migrants in Assam for many years.
> 
> In a high-level meeting held on Tuesday, Bodoland Territorial Council (BTC) Chief Executive Member Hagrama Mohilary has blamed Assam government for the ongoing violence in the state.
> 
> *What is Bodoland Territorial Council?*
> 
> The Bodoland Territorial Council (BTC) is a territorial privilege established according to the Memorandum of Settlement of February 10, 2003. BTC came into existence immediately after surrender of BLTF (Bodo Liberation Tigers Force) cadres.
> 
> The BLTF laid down their weapons on December 6, 2003 under the leadership of Hagrama Mohilary and Hagrama was sworn in as the Chief Executive Member (CEM) on December 7, 2003.
> 
> The BTC has 12 electorate members each looking after a specific area of control called somisthi. The area under the BTC jurisdiction is called the Bodo Territorial Autonomous District (BTAD).
> 
> The BTAD is to consist of four contiguous districts &#8212; Kokrajhar, Baska, Udalguri and Chirang &#8212; carved out of eight existing districts &#8212; Dhubri, Kokrajhar, Bongaigaon, Barpeta, Nalbari, Kamrup, Darrang and Sonitpur &#8212; an area of 27,100 km² (35% of Assam).
> 
> That the BTAD is created under the sixth schedule of the Constitution of India has been opposed by some organizations.
> 
> *How current ethnic clashes began in Kokrajhar?*
> 
> According to Police and other sources, clashes began when unidentified men killed four youths on Friday night in Kokrajhar, an area dominated by the Bodo tribe.
> 
> There are reports claiming that armed Bodos attacked Muslims in retaliation, suspecting they were behind the killings.
> 
> Soon afterwards unidentified groups set houses, schools and vehicles on fire and started firing indiscriminately from automatic weapons in populated areas.
> 
> *Bodoland demand gaining momentum*
> 
> The demand for a separate state of Bodoland is slowly gaining momentum, especially in view of possible talks between the Centre and the two factions of NDFB (National Democratic Front of Boroland).
> 
> However, Assam's main Opposition party AIUDF has urged Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to dissolve the Bodoland Territorial Council (BTC) and place the districts witnessing violent clashes under Governor's rule.
> 
> All India United Democratic Front chief and MP Badruddin Ajmal has also demanded scrapping of the Bodoland Autonomous Treaty as it was against the interest of the non-Bodos in trouble-torn Bodoland Territorial Administered District (BTAD).
> 
> *What is the 'actual' reason behind the violence?*
> 
> *Analysts say that the main cause of the present clash between Bodo tribals and immigrant Muslims is control over land. Kokrajhar and Chirang were predominantly a Bodo tribal majority areas till nineties.
> 
> But there were migration of immigrant Muslims to the Gossaigaon sub division areas in Kokrajhar district since beginning of nineties.*
> 
> Immigrant Muslim population has increased exponentially in Gossaigaon sub division in last two decades.
> 
> Immigrant Muslims procured lands from many Bodos in Gossaigaon areas and outnumbered Bodos in many villages. Over a period of time, there were migrations of immigrant Muslims to Kokrajhar town areas. These immigrant Muslims are mainly agricultural labourers and daily wage earners.
> 
> *The control over land by immigrant Muslims in Bodo heartland and increasing population of immigrant Muslims in Kokrajhar and other districts of BTC created fear psychosis among Bodos.*


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> A meaty reply. Let me respond to it in parts - divide et impera, as some older imperialists put it!
> 
> We CANNOT have an history written from a national perspective; that is an absolute betrayal of the task of an intellectual involved in academics. Nationalist views of history, or economics, or politics, is a political matter, not academic; it becomes those concoctions for which the Soviet Union became infamous.



Obviously I don't want to take away anything from objectivity or from academic treatment.

At the same time, I don't want to read my history from the perspective of those with a not so hidden agenda.



> Please find some way to get your hands on a book, preferably an English version unless your French is very, very good, written by Julien Benda, called La Trahison des Clercs. It might explain some very critical ideas better than I can.



Thanks. Will do.

My French is very basic. Niveau un.



> Too late.
> 
> Contra: Books: Churchill's Shameful Role in the Bengal Famine - TIME
> 
> The book in question is widely acclaimed as an author's single-handed exposure of a western hero. It is very professionally written.
> 
> Pro: The Bengali Famine



Sir, it takes nothing away from what I wanted to say. I am not saying there are no objective Western writers.

I am saying that our history and identity is too valuable for us to solely depend on them for.



> You might like to ask yourself why this article leaves you with a faint sense of unease, and list down the reasons.


 
I guess you are talking of the Swamy's piece. I identify with it and I am not at unease with it unless you tell me it is factually wrong somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Vinod2070 said:


> Here is one example of what I am trying to say again.
> 
> 
> 
> » &#8220;Defalsify India&#8217;s History&#8221; by Subramanian Swamy &#8211; Excerpts . || Satyameva Jayate ||
> 
> What is true for British colonial history is also true for Islamic history that tries to justify its own bigotry.



Unfortunately this particular example is a particularly unwise choice, for two reasons: the character and openly expressed views of the author, an acknowledged Islamophobe; the fact that the central neglect of the Vijayanagar Kingdom was due to two historical reasons which need to be remembered.

One of the two reasons is the incredible bias against the peninsula, and south India in general, along with east India, I might add. South Indian history in most accounts of Indian history is never presented with any continuity; instead, it is used almost as a gap-filler. Separate histories of south India exist, of course; Nilakantha Sastri is a famous example, and a brilliant one. But the bulk of history books treat the Gangetic Plain, or Delhi, as the centre of attention, and take note of other regions with an air of absent-minded recollection. 

As a result, much of south India's history, east India's history, and even Gujarat's history is depicted in a disjointed manner. This is not due to a European bias, this is due to a universal bias which affects Indian patriotic schools as well. If you go through the Bharatiya Vidya Bhavan series, you will readily understand what I mean.

The second reason is the dearth of information. There is literally a flood of information about the Delhi Sultanate, and after it, the Mughal reign. There are hardly any sources for the history of Vijaynagar. Historians can't write without sources, though if you read Sewell, "A Forgotten Empire", you will get an idea of how an illiterate (relatively speaking) British civil servant coped with this problem, and how, in contrast, in his brilliant book,"Vijaynagar the never to be forgotten Empire", Suryanarayana Rao used a vast amount of manuscripts, monastery records (from Sringeri) and epigraphs to build a very much more well-rounded picture.

So the history is there, but it is obscured by the bias against the perceived peripheries. Do read them if you can.



I am searching for something that made me form my opinions about her. Marxist label may be wrong, the issue is about her treatment of history from the apologetic perspective and not Indian national perspective.

Obviously I dislike her also for the fact that she made me dread the subject of history for a decade or more by the NCERT history books that were tailor made for this purpose.[/QUOTE]



Vinod2070 said:


> I am searching for something that made me form my opinions about her. Marxist label may be wrong, the issue is about her treatment of history from the apologetic perspective and not Indian national perspective.
> 
> Obviously I dislike her also for the fact that she made me dread the subject of history for a decade or more by the NCERT history books that were tailor made for this purpose.



I can only sympathize remotely, until you dig out some concrete examples.



bronxbull said:


> JNU students are perfectly dumb enough to ignore realities, i repeat extremely dumb enough to ignore everything and be dumb.



I got the point the first time. They are dumb.

Like all university students, you reckon? Or is there something about their brand of dumb that you would like to point out?



The_Showstopper said:


> Wow whoever speaks against bigotry becomes terror supporters...



The default case.



bronxbull said:


> But the loan words are the reality and a clear and existent reality. You cannot separate the loan words and the original ones just like that and it is impossible.You can do so if you live on a hill or an island,not so if you live linked with a broad subcontinent.
> 
> trying to stress on these things is useless as always.



LOL

The point, o hero, is that a language is not classified and analyzed in terms of words, but in terms if structure and grammar. Loan words occur in lots of languages; English is an example. That does not classify a language. Look up a discipline called Linguistics to get a preliminary idea.



Bhairava said:


> Sorry for interdicting a reply to Vinod, but actually this part captures the jist of grouse many have with the Marxists.
> 
> Their single minded devotion *NOT* to write anything from a national perspective _(here the national perspective becomes synonymous with the Indic perspective)_ is taken to an extreme level and it actually forces them to be intellectually dishonest and give it a non-populist, politically correct treatment even if the original event was nothing like it.



That has nothing to do with Marxists. You may not have noticed the book that I referred to Vinod2070. That book explains why there should NOT be a national bias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

Messed up format.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Vinod2070 said:


> Obviously I don't want to take away anything from objectivity or from academic treatment.
> 
> At the same time, I don't want to read my history from the perspective of those with a not so hidden agenda.



Very odd way of putting things, although I get exactly what you mean. It sounds as if you want to read your history from the perspective of those with a hidden agenda.


----------



## Sashan

Joe Shearer said:


> One of the two reasons is the incredible bias against the peninsula, and south India in general, along with east India, I might add. South Indian history in most accounts of Indian history is never presented with any continuity; instead, it is used almost as a gap-filler. Separate histories of south India exist, of course; *Nilakantha Sastri is a famous example, and a brilliant one*. But the bulk of history books treat the Gangetic Plain, or Delhi, as the centre of attention, and take note of other regions with an air of absent-minded recollection.




When you were raising the question to Vinod for a non-Marxist historian in India he was the one person who came to my mind but kept myself off this discussion.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Vinod2070 said:


> Obviously I don't want to take away anything from objectivity or from academic treatment.
> 
> At the same time, I don't want to read my history from the perspective of those with a not so hidden agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Will do.
> 
> My French is very basic. Niveau un.
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, it takes nothing away from what I wanted to say. I am not saying there are no objective Western writers.
> 
> I am saying that our history and identity is too valuable for us to solely depend on them for.



Oh dear. You seem to be tiring very fast.

Do please look up the two references before concluding anything about "Western writers". ;-)



Vinod2070 said:


> I guess you are talking of the Swamy's piece. I identify with it and I am not at unease with it unless you tell me it is factually wrong somewhere.



Two things: you should read Swamy with extreme care, because he is a bigot and an Islamophobe. Do you share those views of his?
Second, I was not at all referring to that but to the Pro article.



Sashan said:


> When you were raising the question to Vinod for a non-Marxist historian in India he was the one person who came to my mind but kept myself off this discussion.



The ENTIRE lot of academic historians whose books are studied in undergraduate courses are non-Marxist. It is just that it has become an article of faith with the Sangh Parivar, and they automatically accuse historians, and textbook authors of being "Marxist!"


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> Very odd way of putting things, although I get exactly what you mean. It sounds as if you want to read your history from the perspective of those with a hidden agenda.


 
No. Just objective history as seen through Indian eyes.

As I gave the example of "White man's burden". I want to read it for the savagery and robbery that it was.



Joe Shearer said:


> Unfortunately this particular example is a particularly unwise choice, for two reasons: the character and openly expressed views of the author, an *acknowledged Islamophobe*;



I am not swayed by such labels. What matters for me is whether he is factual.

Such labels are used too often and too easily in India for anyone not towing the party line. Unfortunately.



> I can only sympathize remotely, until you dig out some concrete examples.



I understand.

I am searching for an old OP-ED in TOI by her and an American gentleman. It was in response to another piece by some Indian historians about the treatment of Hinduism in American universities. Whereas it is Muslims who explain Islam and Christians who explain Christianity, Hinduism was explained in negative and derogatory terms by non Hindus who don't understand nor appreciate the nuances of the religion.

Romila Thapar and that American guy came back heavily about that piece, denigrated the religion some more, focussed only on the negatives and I found it quite pathetic.

Trying to search for it but not successful so far. Hope someone else may help with this as well.


----------



## Manas

Joe Shearer said:


> How can they match?
> 
> You call a retreaded software engineer an historian merely because he takes a knee-jerk position opposed to anything that is said about India by historians who are not Indian, and you expect - what? Sympathy? Support? he hasn't gone near an history class in his life. Is that the best you can do? Ex-mathematicians, experts in Chinese traditional healing systems, bankers and software engineers?



He did his own research and have courage write books based on it that's open to public dabate . Whats his profession got to do with it ?? 

Whats exactly your bloody claim to history that you are so sure that what he writes is all Bullshit ?? Few books by Romila Thapar bought at discounted rates in bookfares that you have swallowed diligently and love to vomit here ??

We are talking here about history not mathematics , events that occurred 100s of years ago. All the lesson learnt from the interpretation derived from available source materials by one or group of historians against the interpretation of another group of historians that too liable change in the presence of more reliable date . Every historian who believed in the theory of Aryan invasion till recently are now doubting its validity .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Manas said:


> He did his own research and have courage write books based on it that's open to public dabate . Whats his profession got to do with it ??
> 
> Whats exactly your bloody claim to history that you are so sure that what he writes is all Bullshit ?? Few books by Romila Thapar bought at discounted rates in bookfares that you have swallowed diligently and love to vomit here ??
> 
> We are talking here about history not mathematics , event that occurred 100s of years age. All the lesson learnt from the interpretation derived from available source materials by one or group of historians against the interpretation of another group of historians that too liable change in the presence of more reliable date . Every historian who believed in the theory of Aryan invasion till recently are now doubting its validity .



<yawn>

Why don't you go and iron some khaki shorts? Or something? 

Don't talk about things beyond your depth.


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> Oh dear. You seem to be tiring very fast.
> 
> Do please look up the two references before concluding anything about "Western writers". ;-)



I read both of them.

Again, nothing against "Western writers". They come in all flavors, good and bad. Many come with their own agendas or biases.



> Two things: you should read Swamy with extreme care, because he is a *bigot and an Islamophobe*. Do you share those views of his?
> Second, I was not at all referring to that but to the Pro article.



I don't believe in such labels. Probably it is fashionable in our "Bharat desh mahan" to label people as such and try to make them apologetic.

He has a viewpoint and though I know very little about him, this particular piece seems to echo my thoughts on how we need our history to be.

As seen through our eyes, objective, academic and thorough.

The treatment needs to be Indian, the subjectivity involved must me from an Indian outlook and the interpretation must be an Indian interpretation.

Not too much to ask I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Vinod2070 said:


> I read both of them.
> 
> Again, nothing against "Western writers". They come in all flavors, good and bad. Many come with their own agendas or biases.



You have obviously done nothing of the kind. LOL.
If you read both of them, you might have noticed that one was written by that famous western author, about a book.

Did you get the name of the book and it's author?

Not too much to ask, I hope?


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> *You have obviously done nothing of the kind. LOL.*
> If you read both of them, you might have noticed that one was written by that famous western author, about a book.
> 
> Did you get the name of the book and it's author?
> 
> Not too much to ask, I hope?


 
Not sure why you would doubt that!

The pro article and the Shashi Tharoor article. The "Churchill's Secret War" book by Madhusree Mukerjee.

For me, this is again just an illustration of how history depends on who is looking.

To me, Churchill remains a genocidal bigot. To Britons he is the finest Brit to ever live.


----------



## Manas

Joe Shearer said:


> <yawn>
> 
> Why don't you go and iron some khaki shorts? Or something?
> 
> Don't talk about things beyond your depth.



I knew you would come up with this.

And whats up with this kinky khakiphobe fetish of yours ?? U see red u read khaki.:

I suggest visit a decent shrink to get it treated unless ofcourse it helps to arouse you at this old age .LOL.


----------



## Manas

Vinod2070 said:


> Thanks. I am finding him on Youtube. Somehow never heard him before.



Visit this website. http://www.breakingindia.com/


----------



## TopCat

Manas said:


> Visit this website. Breaking India | By: Rajiv Malhotra & Aravindan Neelakandan



So India will turn into 3 separate entity. Moghalistan, Dalistan, and Dravistan. I dont like the stan word and dont want to join in any of the stan at all.

Look how this idiot talking.

http://www.breakingindia.com/dr-subramaniam-swamy-vid-2/

He is trying to prove Dravid is Aryan and Sanskrit invented by Dravid. This moron has a severe inferiority complexity being a Dravid. LOL


My My.. he acknowledged that Ram is Aryan and Ravana (Rakshak) are Dravid. hahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Manas said:


> I knew you would come up with this.
> 
> And whats up with this kinky khakiphobe fetish of yours ?? U see red u read khaki.:
> 
> I suggest visit a decent shrink to get it treated unless ofcourse it helps to arouse you at this old age .LOL.



No, I do not see khaki when I see red. 

When I see cretins with a bigoted agenda, I see khaki. I see them marching around, complete with knobby knees and war-like expressions, latter-day Knights marching to rescue the borders from barbarian attacks. Sadly all you heroes manage to do is burn a few shops, kill a few innocent men, women and children, because your counterparts among the Muslims have killed some innocents in some other part of the country.

A disgusting thought, about disgusting situations.


----------



## fallstuff

iajdani said:


> This is the first time Muslims made a strong hold and hitting back. They had been marginalized for decades. Now time for pay back.



Nellie massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vinod2070

Manas said:


> Visit this website. Breaking India | By: Rajiv Malhotra & Aravindan Neelakandan


 
Thanks.

Found this interesting as well.

Rajiv Malhotra on "Challenges for INDIA to Reclaim its Heritage" - YouTube

At this point, need to read and hear him a bit more to form a definitive opinion. We need people who can present an Indian viewpoint that has been lost in the din.

Just as an example, the French were concerned about the Google book digitization programme.



> Google book plan sparks French war of words from Reuters notes that the head of France's national library (Bibliothèque nationale de France) is concerned with Google's plan to digitize library books. Why?
> 
> Jean-Noel Jeanneney, who heads France's national library and is a noted historian, *says Google's choice of works is likely to favour Anglo-Saxon ideas and the English language.*
> 
> He wants the European Union to balance this with its own programme and its own Internet search engines.
> 
> *"It is not a question of despising Anglo-Saxon views ... It is just that in the simple act of making a choice, you impose a certain view of things," Jeanneney told Reuters in a telephone interview on Friday.*



Head of France's National Library Not Happy With Google Library Project - Search Engine Watch (#SEW)

There is a need for Indian views to be heard loud and clear. I don't really see why this needs to be opposed by anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

iajdani said:


> So India will turn into 3 separate entity. Moghalistan, Dalistan, and Dravistan. I dont like the stan word and dont want to join in any of the stan at all.



Yes, it will. You are not invited to the party. Fear not.

More likely you will take the thought to your grave. 



> Look how this idiot talking.
> 
> Dr. Subramaniam Swamy Vid 2 | Breaking India
> 
> He is trying to prove *Dravid *is Aryan and Sanskrit invented by Dravid. This moron has a severe inferiority complexity being a Dravid. LOL
> 
> 
> My My.. he acknowledged that Ram is Aryan and Ravana (Rakshak) are Dravid. hahahahah


 
For someone from a country that is surely at the darker end of the skin tone in the subcontinent, following a supposedly "egalitarian" ideology (that BTW has a word for Africans meaning slave) and for a people who suffered horribly at the hands of their "own fellows" because of their darker skin color among other reasons, you have a pretty interesting obsession with skin color.

We have all seen the contempt your Westen Pakistanis had because of your physical attributes, despite the "egalitarianism"!

So you think Bangladeshis are "Aryans"? Your fellow claimed they are "Dravidians" and Science is proving there is no difference.

Is it because of the 0.000523976% of some exotic genes from Mars?


----------



## Anish1

Ek dhakka aur do, babar ki aulaad ko.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Vinod2070 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Found this interesting as well.
> 
> At this point, need to read and hear him a bit more to form a definitive opinion. We need people who can present an Indian viewpoint that has been lost in the din.
> 
> Just as an example, the French were concerned about the Google book digitization programme.
> 
> 
> 
> Head of France's National Library Not Happy With Google Library Project - Search Engine Watch (#SEW)
> 
> There is a need for Indian views to be heard loud and clear. I don't really see why this needs to be opposed by anyone.



Nobody anywhere anytime has created obstacles to 'Indian' points of view finding an audience. The objection is to the forcible inclusion of quacks, jet to make up the numbers and make a brave show. If you are looking for the 'Indian' point of view (I am putting it in quotation marks for a reason), you have already come across Mukherjee on Churchill, there is Nilakantha Shastri on south India in general, the unknown but brilliant Suryanarayana Rao on Vijayanagar, Ashin Das Gupta on the Mercantile History of India, largely based on research in Surat...the list goes on and on. It is just that even while they are not Marxist, in even the remote sense of the term, they are also not camp followers of the Hindutva school. So their names never come naturally to the lips of the camp followers.

That hardly means that there is no representation of Indian historians and the 'Indian' point of view.

What is the problem? The fact that a bunch of geezers want their own spokespersons and nobody else in place? The fact that Subramaniam Swamy's toxic views are not endorsed by anyone in professional history circles? The fact that some people want to whine about a non-existent problem, and they take in those who are not in touch with history?

It's your call, entirely, where you want to pitch your tent. Only try not to do it on the fence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

what are Subramanian Swamy's toxic views?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Coming to the Malhotra video, I had hoped that you would detect his egregious blunder right at the outset.

Each and every topic he touched upon related to technology, not to science. Those who are not aware of the difference between pure science and its applied variations need not read further; it is a waste of your time. But to any self-respecting scientist, this assumption by technicians that their work constitutes science, or has anything to do with the scientific method, is hilarious. 

This alone shows what a shallow approach the man has, and why any amount of money thrown at a situation without the benefit of a sound theoretical framework merely produces vanity books.



bronxbull said:


> what are Subramanian Swamy's toxic views?



Islamophobia. If he had been hostile to all religion, I would have understood, supported him and Rallied to his support where necessary. He wants an exchange of population.


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> Nobody anywhere anytime has created obstacles to 'Indian' points of view finding an audience. The objection is to the forcible inclusion of quacks, jet to make up the numbers and make a brave show. If you are looking for the 'Indian' point of view (I am putting it in quotation marks for a reason), you have already come across Mukherjee on Churchill, there is Nilakantha Shastri on south India in general, the unknown but brilliant Suryanarayana Rao on Vijayanagar, Ashin Das Gupta on the Mercantile History of India, largely based on research in Surat...the list goes on and on. It is just that even while they are not Marxist, in even the remote sense of the term, they are also not camp followers of the Hindutva school. So their names never come naturally to the lips of the camp followers.
> 
> *That hardly means that there is no representation of Indian historians and the 'Indian' point of view.*
> 
> What is the problem? The fact that a bunch of geezers want their own spokespersons and nobody else in place? The fact that Subramaniam Swamy's toxic views are not endorsed by anyone in professional history circles? The fact that some people want to whine about a non-existent problem, and they take in those who are not in touch with history?
> 
> It's your call, entirely, where you want to pitch your tent. Only try not to do it on the fence.



I didn't say there is no representation.

I think it is inadequate and still the predominant narrative of India is by non Indians. A sad state of affairs.

One more example: I recently read the book "The Mughal World: India's Tainted Paradise " by Abraham Eraly.

Amazon.com: The Mughal World: India&#39;s Tainted Paradise (9780753823620): Abraham Eraly: Books

Now, this book has some amazing facts about the Mughal empire I had never seen before, like how 25% of GDP was blown to maintain the decadent lifestyle of a few hundred "Emirs" and royal family and what was life like for the poor folks, the various famines etc.

It also had a neo-colonial treatment of India. A treatment one would think was a thing of the past, relying exclusively on the bigoted writing of some contemporary Britishers who were privately jealous and contemptuous while publicly paying obeisance to the court.

He ends it by claiming something to the effect that the Britishers were on a civilizing mission to India.

This person lives in Chennai and making a living parading this kind of stuff. It may be palatable to certain audience, there is no reason this should be the default narrative for us Indians.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Vinod2070 said:


> I didn't say there is no representation.
> 
> I think it is inadequate and still the predominant narrative of India is by non Indians. A sad state of affairs.
> 
> One more example: I recently read the book "The Mughal World: India's Tainted Paradise " by Abraham Eraly.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Mughal World: India's Tainted Paradise (9780753823620): Abraham Eraly: Books
> 
> Now, this book has some amazing facts about the Mughal empire I had never seen before, like how 25% of GDP was blown to maintain the decadent lifestyle of a few hundred "Emirs" and royal family and what was life like for the poor folks, the various famines etc.
> 
> It also had a neo-colonial treatment of India. A treatment one would think was a thing of the past, relying exclusively on the bigoted writing of some contemporary Britishers who were privately jealous and contemptuous while publicly paying obeisance to the court.
> 
> He ends it by claiming something to the effect that the Britishers were on a civilizing mission to India.
> 
> This person lives in Chennai and making a living parading this kind of stuff. It may be palatable to certain audience, there is no reason this should be the default narrative for us Indians.



If you take the trouble of going back to my earlier comment, you will find Eraly mentioned there, and his position evaluated. You might find my brief observation a surprising read.



Vinod2070 said:


> I didn't say there is no representation.
> 
> I think it is inadequate and still the predominant narrative of India is by non Indians. A sad state of affairs.
> 
> One more example: I recently read the book "The Mughal World: India's Tainted Paradise " by Abraham Eraly.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Mughal World: India's Tainted Paradise (9780753823620): Abraham Eraly: Books
> 
> Now, this book has some amazing facts about the Mughal empire I had never seen before, like how 25% of GDP was blown to maintain the decadent lifestyle of a few hundred "Emirs" and royal family and what was life like for the poor folks, the various famines etc.
> 
> It also had a neo-colonial treatment of India. A treatment one would think was a thing of the past, relying exclusively on the bigoted writing of some contemporary Britishers who were privately jealous and contemptuous while publicly paying obeisance to the court.
> 
> He ends it by claiming something to the effect that the Britishers were on a civilizing mission to India.
> 
> This person lives in Chennai and making a living parading this kind of stuff. It may be palatable to certain audience, there is no reason this should be the default narrative for us Indians.



The other point worth bearing in mind is that a popularizer like Eraly is hardly a default narrative. For an example of a dafault narrative, read Jadunath Sarkar. Any of his books will do.



Desert Fox said:


> So....... uhhh...... Any updates on the riots?? Videos?? Interviews with locals??



Sorry. >

Point taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> Coming to the Malhotra video, I had hoped that you would detect his egregious blunder right at the outset.
> 
> *Each and every topic he touched upon related to technology, not to science.* Those who are not aware of the difference between pure science and its applied variations need not read further; it is a waste of your time. But to any self-respecting scientist, this assumption by technicians that their work constitutes science, or has anything to do with the scientific method, is hilarious.
> 
> This alone shows what a shallow approach the man has, and why any amount of money thrown at a situation without the benefit of a sound theoretical framework merely produces vanity books.



I think he clarified that this was his objective right upfront.

Indians have been thought of as thinkers and not tinkerers. He focused on this neglected part as far as I could see.



> Islamophobia. If he had been hostile to all religion, I would have understood, supported him and Rallied to his support where necessary. He wants an exchange of population.


 
I don't think it is right to use a label like that for his views. India decided to take a certain path in the face of the "grave provocation" of the partition.

There will surely be people who would have a spectrum of views about the course chosen. The predominant Indian view is that we want to go with secularism.



Joe Shearer said:


> If you take the trouble of going back to my earlier comment, you will find Eraly mentioned there, and his position evaluated. You might find my brief observation a surprising read.



Yes, I revisited your post and noticed that you think of him as a "popularizer".



> The other point worth bearing in mind is that a popularizer like Eraly is hardly a default narrative. For an example of a dafault narrative, read Jadunath Sarkar. Any of his books will do.



Sure. Somehow the books I see at the local book store and the library that deal with Indian history are mostly not by Indians.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Vinod2070 said:


> I think he clarified that this was his objective right upfront.



I wish it were so, that he was clear about concentrating on technology. 

He wasn't. He was talking about science. That is where the rub is. It is an agenda objective for revisionist scholars to prove that the scientific method was not a European methodology, evolved over centuries, but that it had been discovered earlier in India. Which is simply not true. There have been scientific discoveries of great import, but the scientific method never was present, as it was not present anywhere else in the world either.



> Indians have been thought of a thinkers and not tinkerers. He focused on this neglected part as far as I could see.



That is a different field altogether. That is technology. That is legitimate, but calling it the history of science is not legitimate.



> I don't think it is right to use a label like that for his views. India decided to take a certain path in the face of the "grave provocation" of the partition.



Grave provocation? Who provoked whom? Are you aware that the two parties, Congress and Muslim League, had come to agree in discussions where the Cabinet Mission was involved, but that within a few days of that, Nehru, at a public conference, blew it all up?

I am really surprised to read your statement.



> There will surely be people who would have a spectrum of views about the course chosen. The predominant Indian view is that we want to go with secularism.



So we do.

But why may I not call a member of the lunatic fringe a lunatic?

It's a free country for both of us.


----------



## Bang Galore

iajdani said:


> He is trying to prove *Dravid* is Aryan



Quite possible. Dravid(Rahul) does speak Marathi, so probably correct.



> and Sanskrit invented by *Dravid*.



Doubt that would pass muster. Don't think Dravid invented even the on-drive or the cover-drive let alone sanskrit.



> This moron has a severe inferiority complexity being a *Dravid*. LOL



If you are lucky to be a Dravid, the only ones having an inferiority complex would be everyone else.




> My My.. he acknowledged that Ram is Aryan and *Ravana (Rakshak) are Dravid.* hahahahah



Possible, Dravid did occasionally bat like he had ten heads & a hundred eyes watching the cricket ball. _Btw, he was also a good *"Rakshak" *of both his wicket & the Indian team._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Vinod2070 said:


> Yes, I revisited your post and noticed that you think of him as a "popularizer"
> 
> 
> Sure. Somehow the books I see at the local book store and the library that deal with Indian history are mostly not by Indians.



I would be happy to send you reading lists on any Indian history topic.

Somebody has offered me the money for all the books I want to buy, if he can have them after I finish reading them. Oh, bliss!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> He wants an exchange of population.



I think he "_wanted_". Not "_wants_".

If he "wants" - then that is wrong, moreover impractical.

If he "wanted" - nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> I think he "_wanted_". Not "_wants_".
> 
> If he "wants" - then that is wrong, moreover impractical.
> 
> If he "wanted" - nothing wrong with that.



Unfortunately, I cannot use that peaceful exit. This view of his is around six months old.


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> I wish it were so, that he was clear about concentrating on technology.



People sometimes use these terms interchangeably. I see your point but I think it is just detail and not the core of what he is trying to say.



> He wasn't. He was talking about science. That is where the rub is. It is an agenda objective for *revisionist scholars to prove that the scientific method was not a European methodology, evolved over centuries*, but that it had been discovered earlier in India. Which is simply not true. There have been scientific discoveries of great import, *but the scientific method never was present*, as it was not present anywhere else in the world either.



The spirit of inquiry, the use of logic, the "scientific method" has been there for thousands of years. The Greeks used it thousands of years back as well.

Now of course, it has been taken to another level but to say it was never there, I am not so sure. I would rather let him present his views and make my own judgments.

Even many Westerners who were totally contemptuous of all Eastern knowledge a century before are realizing that they are not the "know-it-alls" they assumed to be and the Eastern knowledge and philosophies have their merit.



> That is a different field altogether. That is technology. That is legitimate, but calling it the history of science is not legitimate.



Yes but to me it is missing the woods for the trees by focusing on semantics.



> Grave provocation? Who provoked whom? Are you aware that the two parties, Congress and Muslim League, had come to agree in discussions where the Cabinet Mission was involved, but that within a few days of that, Nehru, at a public conference, blew it all up?
> 
> I am really surprised to read your statement.



I am not trying to apportion blame on any one party. The end result is that there was a partition and the other country chose to become an Islamic state while we chose to remain secular.



> So we do.
> 
> But why may I not call a member of the lunatic fringe a lunatic?
> 
> It's a free country for both of us.


 
Absolutely. Though labeling people with an ideology different from one's own, as a way of dismissing their ideas is not the best way imho.


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> That has nothing to do with Marxists. You may not have noticed the book that I referred to Vinod2070. That book explains why there should NOT be a national bias.


 
Well I am not literate in French and it would be good if you can list the points. Again I should reiterate that I am not for falsifying history to soothe anyone - just the unvarnished, un-whitewashed, non-politically correct truths as it is.


Moreover I think we disagree on the basic function of history. For you it might be an out and out academic interest, with a slight tinge of contrarian views..but for me history should serve a bigger purpose - one of nation building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Vinod2070 said:


> I am searching for an old OP-ED in TOI by her and an American gentleman. It was in response to another piece by some Indian historians about the treatment of Hinduism in American universities.



I think you are referring to the Brannon Parker episode in which he deplored her appointment as the first holder in the Kluge Chair. Unfortunately even I am not able to find that piece.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> Well I am not literate in French and it would be good if you can list the points. Again I should reiterate that I am not for falsifying history to soothe anyone - just the unvarnished, un-whitewashed, non-politically correct truths as it is.
> 
> 
> Moreover I think we disagree on the basic function of history. For you it might be an out and out academic interest, with a slight tinge of contrarian views..but for me history should serve a bigger purpose - one of nation building.



There are English versions, and I remember the shock of first reading it (borrowed from a professor who had been an Oxford don).

In fact, it is curious that you chose to end your comment the way you did, because contradicting that view is precisely the core of his case.

A little background: he wad writing at a time when Franco-German rivalry was far more intense than ANYTHING we have gone through in these threads. His point was that the role of the intellectual, the 'clerk', as he called him, was global and civilisational, and it would amount to treason to use that training and intellect for the immediate purposes of a nation-state. So Frenchmen and Germans shoudo remember their common heritage, and not allow themselves to be used as nationalist propagandists.

If you think back on my personal approach, while retaining my loyalty to my nation-state, I have tried very hard not to forget my duty to represent that interest of the human race that lies beyond this nation-state.

Needless to say, this effort has not always been successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Bhairava said:


> . Again I should reiterate that I am not for falsifying history to soothe anyone - just the unvarnished, un-whitewashed, non-politically correct truths as it is.
> 
> 
> Moreover I think we disagree on the basic function of history. For you it might be an out and out academic interest, with a slight tinge of contrarian views..*but for me history should serve a bigger purpose - one of nation building.*



Firstly, there is no creature like the _"unvarnished, un-whitewashed, non-politically correct truths" _in history. It's always subjective. You actually prove that when you ask for it to serve _"a bigger purpose - of nation building". _Then, by the very demands of such a task, it will have to be varnished. What you are arguing for seems like a different coat of the varnish rather than the ones now on offer. No real difference then. _"Nation building" is why the varnishing that you see now exists. _The only difference is that you don't agree on the same type of _"nation" _that was the aim of those applying the type of varnish so disliked by you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> Well I am not literate in French and it would be good if you can list the points. Again I should reiterate that I am not for falsifying history to soothe anyone - just the unvarnished, un-whitewashed, non-politically correct truths as it is.
> 
> 
> Moreover I think we disagree on the basic function of history. For you it might be an out and out academic interest, with a slight tinge of contrarian views..but for me history should serve a bigger purpose - one of nation building.



To return to your point, nobody can object to the unvarnished, un-whitewashed, non-politically correct truth as it is. I am filled with chagrin that you should find it necessary to make that point, since, Karl Popper notwithstanding, such a holy grail must be the secret desire of every social scientist. My objection is to the intrusion of amateurs and hacks. On the other hand, there is a wealth of excellent post-colonial writing available, divided between the Marxists and the liberals, produced to fairly good academic standards (not the best, the English is sluggish). 

Why do you say that there is nothing? How can you even talk like that? Just because we happen to be exposed to the fifty year old stuff in school? It is radically different in college, and that should be our yardstick!



Bang Galore said:


> Firstly, there is no creature like the _"unvarnished, un-whitewashed, non-politically correct truths" _in history. It's always subjective. You actually prove that when you ask for it to serve _"a bigger purpose - of nation building". _Then, by the very demands of such a task, it will have to be varnished. What you are arguing for seems like a different coat of the varnish rather than the ones now on offer. No real difference then. _"Nation building" is why the varnishing that you see now exists. _The only difference is that you don't agree on the same type of _"nation" _that was the aim of those applying the type of varnish so disliked by you.



Simply brilliant.


----------



## pilli

And they say India is democratic and peaceful country . They are also suppressing freedom movements .


----------



## Joe Shearer

I am informed by a rather nervous Watchman that there is a Panzer division on Ballygunge Circular Road, asking for me by name. Apparently Desert Fox has not taken this discussion kindly; something about stupid professors arguing and giving him a headache. You will forgive me for leaving the discussion at this point, in the interests of everything at once.



pilli said:


> And they say India is democratic and peaceful country . They are also suppressing freedom movements .



Who said this?

Please point him out so that he can be executed tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot use that peaceful exit. This view of his is around six months old.



Again I want to know, if he was of the view six months ago, that population exchange "should have happened", or "should happen".

If had said six months ago, that population exchange should have happened, then I identify with his views...if he had said he wants a fresh exchange, then I have to disagree with him primarily because it is practically impossible in this age.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> Again I want to know, if he was of the view six months ago, that population exchange "should have happened", or "should happen".
> 
> If had said six months ago, that population exchange should have happened, then I identify with his views...if he had said he wants a fresh exchange, then I have to disagree with him primarily because it is practically impossible in this age.



I confirm,with regret, that it was a prospective statement.


----------



## Bang Galore

Bhairava said:


> Again I want to know, if he was of the view six months ago, that population exchange "should have happened", or "should happen".
> 
> *If had said six months ago, that population exchange should have happened, then I identify with his views..*.if he had said he wants a fresh exchange, then I have to disagree with him primarily because it is practically impossible in this age.



So would you have kicked out Maulana Azad to Pakistan even if he didn't want to go there? Your views are quite simply communal. What you seem to be suggesting is that you your only objections to Subramaniam Swam's proposal is that of practicality, not of its underlying aim. Sad that!



Joe Shearer said:


> I confirm,with regret, that it was a prospective statement.



Irrelevant. Still communal even if it was retrospective.


----------



## Hello_10

Joe Shearer said:


> Considering that your whole life story seems to have been an arduous struggle to give up your own Indian passport, why does it matter to you who gets it or who doesn't?



its because you still couldn't come out of your fantasy of western countries, so much wealth you have seen there that you just can't digest few simple things like this . while it is a common air that in future, passport of BRICS/E7 is going to be more valuable than OECD 

anyway, we heard the news that many illegal bangladeshi could get indian citizenship from back door and living in Kolkatta. are you also the one? as, no Indian would support these illegal infiltrators, including Indian Muslims who think more like MQM/Altaf Hussein of Pakistan. i strongly doubt, you are the one illegal bangladeshi living in Kolkatta by having indian citizenship from back door


----------



## Bhairava

Bang Galore said:


> So would you have kicked out Maulana Azad to Pakistan even if he didn't want to go there? Your views are quite simply communal.!



Doesn't matter. Individual perceptions of the same incident vary. You call me communal, I call you utopian.

My views are quite clear - if he said about PE in the context of '47 I support his views. If you are going to give an example of Maulana Azad, may he R.I.P, there are plenty I can give on an individual basis to support the opposite view and that argument would be never ending. My views are supported by the seemingly un-ending and sickening communal riots between the two communities at the drop of a hat with a hostility that seems to be never ending and in hindsight PE seems to be relatively peaceful in a long term perspective.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/?page=2012%5C07%5C20%5Cstory_20-7-2012_pg3_2



> It is the opposite in India, where the memory of Partition was/is harped upon in contemporary narrations to trace the provenance of their barely concealed suspicion of each other, which erupts into periodic violence. There was/is always present a Muslim and the symbols of his/her faith in India as a reminder of the grim past, which is malleable enough to be reinterpreted, renewed, and brought to cast its shadow on community relations in the present.




If he said about an imminent PE, I dont support his views.

If he was talking about a PE some time in the distant future - who knows what history awaits us ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Bhairava said:


> Doesn't matter. Individual perceptions of the same incident vary. You call me communal, I call you utopian.



Utopian? Not really, just don't care for a bland homogeneous cuisine. 



> My views are quite clear - if he said about PE in the context of '47 I support his views. If you are going to give an example of Maulana Azad, may he R.I.P, there are plenty I can give on an individual basis to support the opposite view and that argument would be never ending. My views are supported by the seemingly un-ending and sickening communal riots between the two communities at the drop of a hat with a hostility that seems to be never ending and in hindsight PE seems to be relatively peaceful in a long term perspective.



Well..your belief that India would have found peace if only Hindus remained is strikingly naive. Pakistan is a good example of what happens when one bug bear is removed....another takes its place. Hindus would have been no different. Caste/class violence would in no way have been a better alternative.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhairava

Bang Galore said:


> Utopian? Not really, just don't care for a bland homogeneous cuisine.



Sometimes that bland homogenous cuisine can save of you allergies coming from a variety food. And it it any coincidence that when our body is sick, we usually take a bland homogenous cuisine and not the 7 course meal ?




Bang Galore said:


> Well..your belief that India would have found peace if only Hindus remained is strikingly naive. Pakistan is a good example of what happens when one bug bear is removed....another takes its place. Hindus would have been no different. Caste/class violence would in no way have been a better alternative.


 
No what is naive is you take the example of Islamic republic of Pakistan and juxtapose that on India. No my friend both are not cut from the same cloth. For starters we dont have books or mullahs preaching who is the true Hindu and who are wajb-ul-qatl. We dont have a religion whose initiating ceremony begins with "there is no god except Shiva".

India may/may not have been a garden of peace, but it definitely would have been a more peaceful place. As you said caste violence may be there, but isn't it relatively ok for 5 people to die from a single incident than 50 people to die from multiple incidents. Moreover while I can visibly see caste differences getting melted away, I'm afraid I cant say the same for inter-faith differences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

Bhairava said:


> I think you are referring to the Brannon Parker episode in which he deplored her appointment as the first holder in the Kluge Chair. Unfortunately even I am not able to find that piece.


 
Not very sure. It was a combined article by Romila and the American guy and they both wanted that Hinduism continues to be defined in the US Universities by a bunch of Hinduphobes rather than followers of Hinduism as was the case for all other religions.

If I had apathy for her before reading that, it turned to contempt later.



Joe Shearer said:


> There are English versions, and I remember the shock of first reading it (borrowed from a professor who had been an Oxford don).
> 
> In fact, it is curious that you chose to end your comment the way you did, because contradicting that view is precisely the core of his case.
> 
> A little background: he wad writing at a time when Franco-German rivalry was far more intense than ANYTHING we have gone through in these threads. His point was that the role of the intellectual, the 'clerk', as he called him, was global and civilisational, and it would amount to treason to use that training and intellect for the immediate purposes of a nation-state. So Frenchmen and Germans shoudo remember their common heritage, and not allow themselves to be used as nationalist propagandists.
> 
> *If you think back on my personal approach, while retaining my loyalty to my nation-state, I have tried very hard not to forget my duty to represent that interest of the human race that lies beyond this nation-state.*
> 
> Needless to say, this effort has not always been successful.


 
Brilliant!

Like we keep on reading in our favorite newspaper: Why should your patriotism stop at the borders?

We are all citizens of the world as well as of our nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SEAL

Visits of Manmohan, Sonia and Padamchadam suggests the situation is a lot worse than its projected in media, i think real culprits are saffron terrorists who are supporting this directly or indirectly and it it will ultimately lead towards insurgency. India is not in a position to take hits from their own IM and other such groups.


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> I would be happy to send you reading lists on any Indian history topic.
> 
> Somebody has offered me the money for all the books I want to buy, if he can have them after I finish reading them. Oh, bliss!


 
Sir, please do.

Some great Indian writing on ancient history to middle ages to partition. Anything.


----------



## Vinod2070

Bang Galore said:


> So would you have kicked out Maulana Azad to Pakistan even if he didn't want to go there? Your views are quite simply communal. What you seem to be suggesting is that you your only objections to Subramaniam Swam's proposal is that of practicality, not of its underlying aim. Sad that!
> 
> Irrelevant. Still communal even if it was retrospective.


 
Yes, being "communal" is considered as a form of abuse in India. The ultimate abuse. Just like the word "secular" or "liberal" is in some other countries.

While I personally believe that all Indians deserve equal opportunities irrespective of whatever faith they may chose to have, can we just wish away the recent history, let alone a longer history?

I am glad "communal" people among Hindus are small in numbers and so the country has chosen a secular form of government. I don't want to live in a Hindu theological state as well.

I won't choose to deride people who think India should have gone for another form of government. If they think that it was a logical culmination of the ideology that drove partition, that is a legitimate viewpoint as well.

I am glad they are not deciding the agenda now, if they are pushed to the corner things may change.


----------



## LaBong

Bhairava said:


> Sometimes that bland homogenous cuisine can save of you allergies coming from a variety food. And it it any coincidence that when our body is sick, we usually take a bland homogenous cuisine and not the 7 course meal ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No what is naive is you take the example of Islamic republic of Pakistan and juxtapose that on India. No my friend both are not cut from the same cloth. For starters we dont have books or mullahs preaching who is the true Hindu and who are wajb-ul-qatl. We dont have a religion whose initiating ceremony begins with "there is no god except Shiva".
> 
> India may/may not have been a garden of peace, but it definitely would have been a more peaceful place. As you said caste violence may be there, but isn't it relatively ok for 5 people to die from a single incident than 50 people to die from multiple incidents. Moreover while I can visibly see caste differences getting melted away, I'm afraid I cant say the same for inter-faith differences.


 
Regarding the first paragraph: Why are you so hell bent on to vindicate two nation theory and make India a Hindu version of Pakistan? 

It has been proved beyond doubt that even if religious homogeneity is achieved, people will still be divided based on race, language, culture etc. Therefore the correct way is to recognise the differences and make sure no one group gets benefited wrt others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Bhairava said:


> Sometimes that bland homogenous cuisine can save of you allergies coming from a variety food. And it it any coincidence that when our* body is sick, *we usually take a bland homogenous cuisine and not the 7 course meal ?



Couldn't take anything from the above except that you might be _"sick"__(would explain your desire for homogeneous cuisine)_




> No what is naive is you take the example of Islamic republic of Pakistan and juxtapose that on India. No my friend both are not cut from the same cloth. For starters we dont have books or mullahs preaching who is the true Hindu and who are wajb-ul-qatl. We dont have a religion whose initiating ceremony begins with "there is no god except Shiva".
> 
> India may/may not have been a garden of peace, but it definitely would have been a more peaceful place. As you said caste violence may be there, but isn't it relatively ok for 5 people to die from a single incident than 50 people to die from multiple incidents. Moreover while I can visibly see caste differences getting melted away, I'm afraid I cant say the same for inter-faith differences.


 
You are seriously naive if you are actually comparing how caste relations are changing in a multi cultural country as opposed to a Hindu country. Have no doubt, regardless of any egalitarian ideas, a country created for Hindus would automatically have based itself on Hinduism(at the very least imbibe Hindu characteristics) just like Pakistan has on Islam. There is no magic potion here that Hindus drank & the Muslims didn't. Anyone who has read about caste discrimination during the last 2000 years in Hinduism would be left in no doubt that Hindus are as capable as Muslims in being rigidly sectarian. The magic potion that India drank & Pakistan didn't in 1947 was secularism which could only have been based on a multicultural & multi-religious country. Anything thinking otherwise has no understanding of human nature. Take religion out of the equation & caste & language would have had a bigger play. What keeps India in relative peace (notwithstanding some awful riots in the past) is an acceptance that though separate, we see ourselves as Indians. Caste is diminished only when you see the religion as a whole (which means the _"other"_ is one from a different religion. Remove that & the caste identity quickly overtakes. U.P. would be a good example. The Ram janmabhoomi movement united castes & created a temporary edifice of a Hindu block which the BJP benefited from. Once the intensity died down, the castes once again took prominence & the party governing U.P. today does so on the strength of both the Muslim vote & some Hindu castes banded together. The BJP is nowhere in the picture because its central theme of Hindu power no longer exists.


Pakistan is a good example regardless of what you may say. While there would have been differences, it proves that human identities are complicated & based on so many factors. The founders of Pakistan made the mistake of believing that Islam would unite & it did unite but only for a short while. Once Hindus were removed from the picture, other bogeymen took their place. Such is human nature & I can guarantee you with reasonable certainty that a Hindu India would have been no different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhairava

LaBong said:


> Regarding the first paragraph: Why are you so hell bent on to vindicate two nation theory and make India a Hindu version of Pakistan?



Repeating my post,



> No what is naive is you take the example of Islamic republic of Pakistan and juxtapose that on India. No my friend both are not cut from the same cloth. For starters we dont have books or mullahs preaching who is the true Hindu and who are wajb-ul-qatl. We dont have a religion whose initiating ceremony begins with "there is no god except Shiva".



Hindu version of Pakistan is a myth at it's best. Why do you think that the absence of Muslims would have meant a default Hindu state. Still there would be the Christians, the Sikhs, the Jains, the Buddhists.



LaBong said:


> It has been proved beyond doubt that even if religious homogeneity is achieved, people will still be divided based on race, language, culture etc. Therefore the correct way is to recognise the differences and make sure no one group gets benefited wrt others.



And it is common sense that it is always better to have 10 riots due to 2 factors than have 50 riots due to 3 factors. One less factor is a welcome factor. A casual glance at the riots post-independece would make us understand that approximately more than 80% of the riots are communal in nature, specifically between the Hindus and Muslims and only 20% of the riots are due to any another factor.



Bang Galore said:


> ..... Such is human nature & I can guarantee you with reasonable certainty that a Hindu India would have been no different......


 
Sorry I dont agree with the above hypothesis that if religious difference had not been there, then automatically caste difference definitely would have taken its place. Your entire post is based on that single premise which I dont subscribe to. Secondly I am not a proponent of a political Hindu state which I think you are alluding to. India should have been a secular state but just PE should have happened so that we don't see the misuse of the word "secularism" as we see in India today. A relevant article link.

It is not to say that caste would not have been a factor, but one less conflicting factor is always better.

Empirically while I see education and urbanization gradually melting away the differences of caste, the reverse is actually happening in the case of religion.


----------



## Bhairava

Bang Galore said:


> What you are arguing for seems like a different coat of the varnish rather than the ones now on offer.



Err..not exactly.

Let me give you an example.

We read in our history books how Akbar was a great, secular, tolerant king. Sure he was, atleast in the later part of his life, and credit must be given for that. But how many history books tell us the fact that he ordered the massacre of 30,000 Rajput civilians, not including the women who committed jauhar, after Chittor fell ?

We read how Tipu the Tiger was a great patriot and secular hero who fought against the English...yes he fought against the British for his own kingdom...also how many text books tell about the depradations of the Tiger in Malabar and coastal Karnataka ?

This is what I call white-washing and this is what I say must be absent. Historians should not think and draw conclusions for people. They should just present the events and let the readers draw their own conclusions.

This is what I meant by unvarnished. And for some strange reason we Indians are afraid of facing upto the bloody history of our past and are intent on sweeping everything under the carpet thinking they will magically vanish. No it wont. Actually that reluctance shows we are still insecure and not confidant whether our nation will hold up if we were ever to face up to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Bhairava said:


> Sorry I dont agree with the above hypothesis that if religious difference had not been there, then automatically caste difference definitely would have taken its place. Your entire post is based on that single premise which I dont subscribe to. Secondly I am not a proponent of a political Hindu state which I think you are alluding to. India should have been a secular state but just PE should have happened so that we don't see the misuse of the word "secularism" as we see in India today. A relevant article link.
> 
> It is not to say that caste would not have been a factor, but one less conflicting factor is always better.
> 
> Empirically while I see education and urbanization gradually melting away the differences of caste, the reverse is actually happening in the case of religion.



A bit like expecting Pakistan to be a secular state. Secular for whom exactly? Not just caste but language would have been larger causes for friction. It is quite simply really. A Hindu now has multiple identities of language, caste & religion other than his nationality. Remove religion out of the mix & the other two gets accentuated. Do not underestimate the power of either. Hatred between castes still run quite high today. To imagine that the lower castes would have accepted upper caste domination (even if only perceived) or vice versa would be foolhardy. The story of linguistic divides are too well know to merit repetition here. All it takes for some Tamil chauvinists to start separation talk is a perceived disinterest(passive not active reason) of the rest of the country towards a cause that they feel strongly about. Who knows where your preference would have taken us? Pakistan took only a little under 25 years to break up. The idea of India was very tenuous at the time of independence not anywhere near as strong as it is now. We survived because we subscribed slowly to a larger identity & a greater moral idea, not the lowest common denominator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Bang Galore said:


> ..A bit like expecting Pakistan to be a secular state. Secular for whom exactly? Not just caste but language would have been larger causes for friction....



Again you seem to be saying that if not for one difference then that would have automatically added to the other two differences. Hey, its not a zero sum game. Why not the possibility where it does not add up ? I stand by my point, that PE would have been better for India back in '47. I may not optimistic as you are, but I frankly feel that the difference between the two communities is too big and too deep to find any common ground.

Also, for the sake of argument, you take Pakistan to prove a point...why not take the case of Israel, the only other state founded on the basis of religion ? Those Israelis came from all over the world from Germany, from Russia, from France,from US, from Gulf, from Armenia and even from India. Are they not living sucessfully against insurmountable odds ?

Does it not tell you something ? That all religions dont respond in the same way to a particular tonic ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Bhairava said:


> Also, for the sake of argument, you take Pakistan to prove a point...why not take the case of Israel, the only other state founded on the basis of religion ? Those Israelis came from all over the world from Germany, from Russia, from France,from US, from Gulf, from Armenia and even from India. Are they not living sucessfully against insurmountable odds ?
> 
> Does it not tell you something ? That all religions dont respond in the same way to a particular tonic ?


 
Funny you should use Israel. Even though all Israelis are migrants to Israel (therefore no deep roots in a particular part unlike in India) & no segment has a majority, discrimination is still widespread. For years Indian jews were treated as second class citizens with the Rabbi's not even accepting that they were jews till their alien (read Indian) habits were wiped out & a sort of reconversion/purification done. Even today there is a huge fight between ultra orthodox jews & the others. This fight is both cultural (they sometimes spit on women in shorts or having uncovered hair) & political(more likely to believe that God gave them the west bank & Gaza & therefore opposed to settlement with the Palestinians). Israel is hardly the place you want to refer too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Bhairava said:


> Err..not exactly.
> 
> Let me give you an example.
> 
> We read in our history books how Akbar was a great, secular, tolerant king. Sure he was, atleast in the later part of his life, and credit must be given for that. But how many history books tell us the fact that he ordered the massacre of 30,000 Rajput civilians, not including the women who committed jauhar, after Chittor fell ?
> 
> We read how Tipu the Tiger was a great patriot and secular hero who fought against the English...yes he fought against the British for his own kingdom...also how many text books tell about the depradations of the Tiger in Malabar and coastal Karnataka ?
> 
> This is what I call white-washing and this is what I say must be absent. Historians should not think and draw conclusions for people. They should just present the events and let the readers draw their own conclusions.
> 
> This is what I meant by unvarnished. And for some strange reason we Indians are afraid of facing upto the bloody history of our past and are intent on sweeping everything under the carpet thinking they will magically vanish. No it wont. Actually that reluctance shows we are still insecure and not confidant whether our nation will hold up if we were ever to face up to that.



You shouldn't judge historic events based on modern sensitivities, but historic events should be judged based on the norms of the time when they occurred. This is the reason why Cheghis is known as conqueror but not a mass murderer. 

Akbar waged war against Rajput not because they were Hindus, but because they were a thorn in his rule. He did whatever it was possible to subjugate them, by killing them en masse, marrying Rajput princes and once they were subjugated he made them allies. 

Same way he also killed many Pashtun tribals when they rebelled against him. 

Here he played a conqueror and stayed loyal to his cause as a reigning prince of Mughal empire. 

Would call Ashoka was not secular because he annihilated the whole Kalinga?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

LaBong said:


> You shouldn't judge historic events based on modern sensitivities, but historic events should be judged based on the norms of the time when they occurred. *This is the reason why Cheghis is known as conqueror but not a mass murderer. *
> 
> Akbar waged war against Rajput not because they were Hindus, but because they were a thorn in his rule. He did whatever it was possible to subjugate them, by killing them en masse, marrying Rajput princes and once they were subjugated he made them allies.
> 
> Same way he also killed many Pashtun tribals when they rebelled against him.
> 
> Here he played a conqueror and stayed loyal to his cause as a reigning prince of Mughal empire.
> 
> Would call Ashoka was not secular because he annihilated the whole Kalinga?


 
Not true.

He and the Mongols were called the scourge of God in the Islamic world. I am sure he is not a beloved figure in China as well.

The Mughals, having been of the same Tartar blood (from Timur) were savages but not as savage as at the time of Chengiz.

In China, Persia and much of Central Asia, they wiped out complete populations the effect of which are still there today.

No reason for us to justify these acts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Vinod2070 said:


> Not true.
> 
> He and the Mongols were called the scourge of God in the Islamic world. I am sure he is not a beloved figure in China as well.
> 
> The Mughals, having been of the same Tartar blood (from Timur) were savages but not as savage as at the time of Chengiz.
> 
> In China, Persia and much of Central Asia, they wiped out complete populations the effect of which are still there today.
> 
> No reason for us to justify these acts.




Funny isn't it that another common bogeyman for some, Alauddin Khilji (of Rani Padmini fame)was ruler whose generals crushed the Mongols repeatedly preventing them from entering India. The same Alauddin Khilji who when told by his court ulema to push for more Islamisation, tersely told them to stick to religious business & leave the business of administration to him even though he did destroy some temples & reward converts. History is never black & white. What you see is more often than not, what you want to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vinod2070

Bang Galore said:


> Funny isn't it that another common bogeyman for some, Alauddin Khilji (of Rani Padmini fame)was ruler whose generals crushed the Mongols repeatedly preventing them from entering India. The same Alauddin Khilji who when told by his court ulema to push for more Islamisation, tersely told them to stick to religious business & leave the business of administration to him even though he did destroy some temples & reward converts. *History is never black & white. What you see is more often than not, what you want to see.*



Agree. There is always subjectivity involved beyond the facts.

Khilji was more black than white but I guess we don't have to go into that right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

LaBong said:


> You shouldn't judge historic events based on modern sensitivities, but historic events should be judged based on the norms of the time when they occurred. This is the reason why Cheghis is known as conqueror but not a mass murderer.
> 
> Akbar waged war against Rajput not because they were Hindus, but because they were a thorn in his rule. He did whatever it was possible to subjugate them, by killing them en masse, marrying Rajput princes and once they were subjugated he made them allies.
> 
> Same way he also killed many Pashtun tribals when they rebelled against him.
> 
> Here he played a conqueror and stayed loyal to his cause as a reigning prince of Mughal empire.
> 
> Would call Ashoka was not secular because he annihilated the whole Kalinga?




It had a religious angle to it,it was not all pure political conquest.


----------



## Manas

Bang Galore said:


> Anyone who has read about caste discrimination during the last 2000 years in Hinduism would be left in no doubt that Hindus are as capable as Muslims in being rigidly sectarian .



India has no history of caste conflict in its several thousand years of History . There were territorial battles among the Hindus of different ethnicity ,but we never saw Brahman fighting wars with the Khatriyas or Shudras fighting the Vaisyas .Neither did we see different Hindu sects of vaishnavas ,Shivaites or Shakti worshipers fighting among themselves.



> The magic potion that India drank & Pakistan didn't in 1947 was secularism which could only have been based on a multicultural & multi-religious country.


 *The word secular was inserted into the preambles of the indian constitution in 1976 not 1947 .*

Before 1976 ,we were still secular by default as it was accepted that india would treat every citizens equally regardless of religion which is a basic principle of democratic country and there would no discrimination on the basis of religion.



> Take religion out of the equation & caste & language would have had a bigger play.


Its not that India , a multi lingual country didn't face differences on the basics languages in its quest to develop a national language just simply because it was a secular nature . But India tried to resolve its language differences by not imposing Hindi as the state language and givng equal importance to local languages spoken in various parts of the country .

Pakistan on the other hand forced Urdu on everyone leading to resentment of the Bengali muslims that led to partition of pakistan and creation Bangadesh for ethinic Bangali muslims.



> Caste is diminished only when you see the religion as a whole (which means the "other" is one from a different religion. Remove that & the caste identity quickly overtakes. U.P. would be a good example.


 Caste became a political issue in the state of UP only in the early eighties when Mandal commission report for 33% reservations of the OBCs came out .Thats when leaders like Lalu Yadav , Mulayam singh etc started agitation and came to power on the promise of implementing the Mandal commision report .*Otherwise UP was Congress Bastion till late eighties when* *Mulayam Singh became CM of UP for the first time in 1989.* 



> The Ram janmabhoomi movement united castes & created a temporary edifice of a Hindu block which the BJP benefited from. Once the intensity died down, the castes once again took prominence & the party governing U.P. today does so on the strength of both the Muslim vote & some Hindu castes banded together.


 Wrong assumption . The reverse is actually true. 

To curb the growing effect Mandal politics seen in the late 80s and bring together different hindu castes under the banner of Hindutwa ,Lk Advani started the Ram janmabhoomi movement after Rajiv Gandhi gave him the perfect opportunity by open the site at Ram janmabhoomi ,Ayodhya in order to placate agiated Hindu sentiment after he played rank communal appsement of muslims in the Shahbanu case and BJP came to power in UP in 1993 . It faltered due inner party rivalries when its biggest leader Kalyan Singh was sidelined by AB Bajpayee.



> [Pakistan is a good example regardless of what you may say. While there would have been differences, it proves that human identities are complicated & based on so many factors. The founders of Pakistan made the mistake of believing that Islam would unite & it did unite but only for a short while. Once Hindus were removed from the picture, other bogeymen took their place. Such is human nature & I can guarantee you with reasonable certainty that a Hindu India would have been no different.



As Bhairava has already explained juxtaposing Pakistani experience on india is plain stupid.

India was inherently secular giving shelter to alien religious groups from outside India and lived in peaceful coexistence with different indigenous religious groups throughout its history .Again we don't see much evidence of religious clashes ,e,g Bhuddist,Jains or Hindus etc fighting religious war and destruction each others places of worship and driving out nonbelievers from conquered lands.

And on the other hand pakistan is diverse but unnatural country created on artificial self destrictive concept called TNT .Once it was created TNT lost its use and in the absent of another strong foundation ,the country has been struggling to keep conflicting interest together .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Bang Galore said:


> Funny isn't it that another common bogeyman for some, *Alauddin Khilji* (of Rani Padmini fame)was ruler whose generals crushed the Mongols repeatedly preventing them from entering India. The same Alauddin Khilji who when told by his court ulema to push for more Islamisation, tersely told them to stick to religious business & leave the business of administration to him even though he did destroy some temples & reward converts. History is never black & white. What you see is more often than not, what you want to see.



Irrespective of his bizzare orientation (Malik Kafur) and excessive lust, he did prove himself in the battle field.

Although entry of Mongols into Indian subcontinent could have been changed our history.


----------



## truthseer

I just wonder how people can make sad incidents like these a scoring point


----------



## Bhairava

LaBong said:


> You shouldn't judge historic events based on modern sensitivities, but historic events should be judged based on the norms of the time when they occurred. This is the reason why Cheghis is known as conqueror but not a mass murderer.
> 
> Akbar waged war against Rajput not because they were Hindus, but because they were a thorn in his rule. He did whatever it was possible to subjugate them, by killing them en masse, marrying Rajput princes and once they were subjugated he made them allies.
> 
> Same way he also killed many Pashtun tribals when they rebelled against him.
> 
> Here he played a conqueror and stayed loyal to his cause as a reigning prince of Mughal empire.
> 
> Would call Ashoka was not secular because he annihilated the whole Kalinga?



The point is the interpretation must be left to the reader and not the historian. It is intellectually dishonest on the part of the historian to leave out certain uncomfortable truths that dont 'fit the frame'. The job of the historian must be to strictly present the events and it must be the prerogative of the reader to draw his own conclusions from that.

EDIT: Regarding the "norms of the time", it might have been the norms in central asia or in the deserts of Arabia, but was not so in India where even in war, strict _dharma_ was followed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhairava

Thank you Manas for that reply. 



Bang Galore said:


> Funny you should use Israel. Even though all Israelis are migrants to Israel (therefore no deep roots in a particular part unlike in India) & no segment has a majority, discrimination is still widespread. For years Indian jews were treated as second class citizens with the Rabbi's not even accepting that they were jews till their alien (read Indian) habits were wiped out & a sort of reconversion/purification done. Even today there is a huge fight between ultra orthodox jews & the others. This fight is both cultural (they sometimes spit on women in shorts or having uncovered hair) & political(more likely to believe that God gave them the west bank & Gaza & therefore opposed to settlement with the Palestinians). Israel is hardly the place you want to refer too.



You dont seem to get the point. The point is unlike them who have a book to refer to and interpret it literally - thus causing the friction of pure, less pure and more pure, Hinduism does not have that.

Moreover I dont understand why people think without Muslims, there would be no secularism. There would still be the other minorities. Also Turkey is a 98% Muslim country. Still they have secularism. So secularism would not have been a casualty, whether or not PE would have happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Coming back to topic,

Assam Riots: How Should India Deal with Illegal Migrants?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> The point is the interpretation must be left to the reader and not the historian. It is intellectually dishonest on the part of the historian to leave out certain uncomfortable truths that dont 'fit the frame'. The job of the historian must be to strictly present the events and it must be the prerogative of the reader to draw his own conclusions from that.



No professional historian worth his (or her) salt leaves out uncomfortable truths that don't fit the frame; some, in fact, go to extremes to explain to their fellows why they have favoured one interpretation over another. Leaving out UNKNOWN facts is quite another matter; you will appreciate that there is constant discovery and renewal of evidence, and hence a need to review the accepted wisdom. Contrary to what you might imagine, this is something in which historians take almost perverse pleasure.

However, the historian cannot, by the nature of evidence available in history, present events strictly; this is not a chartered accountants exercise, and the historian is required to explain events (at a certain level; very often monographs confine themselves to a bare recital of the facts, the corroborative evidence, contradictory evidence, supporting authorities, opposing authorities, and perhaps, but not necessarily, a bare conclusion, posed as a hypothesis. At other levels, these monographs become the building blocks in explanatory or exegetic text (I am being playful in using that word in this context!).

Unfortunately, it is not the province of the reader, even the expert reader, to draw conclusions from the raw sources, because of the complexity of the evidence, and because of the need to remember the historical AND the historiographical context. That is well beyond the capacity of the common reader. Just as it is not the province of a layman to enter into a judgement on judicial evidence presented, even if all of it is presented. 

You are free to accept this or not, of course. 

A witty friend of mine described the state of things in India as paradoxical. In other places, religion was at the service of nationalism; in India, it was nationalism that was at the service of religion. One might say that in other places, historians analyze religious movements and trends, and influences on society; in India, the religious examine the history of our country and seek to place it within a satisfactory framework. 

It won't work.

I shall draw a lesson from your last post, and stop distracting everybody's attention from the violence in Assam. No more laboured attempts to explain how history is done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Speaking of the Indian History, coming to South ...Tipu Sulthan in our text books is a great hero who fought against the British. Why then his campaign in Malabar is glossed over and the fact that the majority troops who constituted British Army was supplied by natives aka Nizam & Marathas conveniently forgotten.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhairava

harpoon said:


> Speaking of the Indian History, coming to South ...Tipu Sulthan in our text books is a great hero who fought against the British. Why then his campaign in Malabar is glossed over and the fact that the majority troops who constituted British Army was supplied by natives aka Nizam & Marathas conveniently forgotten.



Exactly...and Malabar rebellion is somehow made into a revolt against the British conveniently leaving out the small detail - hell a lot of Hindus were also massacred.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Bhairava said:


> Exactly...and Malabar rebellion is somehow made into a revolt against the British conveniently leaving out the small detail - *hell a lot of Hindus were also massacred*.



and converted. According to wiki:

Tipu sent a letter on 19 January 1790 to the Governor of Bekal, Budruz Zuman Khan. It says:

"Don't you know I have achieved a great victory recently in Malabar and over four lakh Hindus were converted to Islam? I am determined to march against that cursed Raman Nair (Rajah of Travancore) very soon. Since I am overjoyed at the prospect of converting him and his subjects to Islam, I have happily abandoned the idea of going back to Srirangapatanam now."[38]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhairava

Joe Shearer said:


> ..........That is well beyond the capacity of the common reader. Just as it is not the province of a layman to enter into a judgement on judicial evidence presented, even if all of it is presented.....



I dont think you even got the point behind that post. That specific post was not a critique on how the historians do their research work - but how they present the incomplete picture to the reader. Also coming to your post, I disagree, the 'historian' is no one to decide on the intellectual capacity of the reader.

In your long winded answer you have not answered the simple question - why is that when we learn about Akbar in our history books, we learn about everything except these kind of events..that they may not jell well with the portrayal of Akbar as tolerant,secular chap ?




Joe Shearer said:


> A witty friend of mine described the state of things in India as paradoxical. In other places, religion was at the service of nationalism; in India, *it was nationalism that was at the service of religion.* One might say that in other places, historians analyze religious movements and trends, and influences on society; in India, the religious examine the history of our country and seek to place it within a satisfactory framework.



Just ghosts in the dark. Nationalism at the service of religion in India ? C'mon even you know that is not the truth as far as India is concerned with all its weird definitions of "secularism"...BTW next time ask your friend which "religion" he referred to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

harpoon said:


> Speaking of the Indian History, coming to South ...Tipu Sulthan in our text books is a great hero who fought against the British. Why then his campaign in Malabar is glossed over and the fact that the majority troops who constituted British Army was supplied by natives aka Nizam & Marathas conveniently forgotten.



I don't know what you are talking about. Both aspects of his rule have been noticed and identified. His magnificent gifts to Srirangapatnam Temple have also been noticed. His ill-treatment of merchants, and the excesses of his Malabar campaign are known. Where do you find it obscure?

Your point about the Nizam and the Marathas is not clear. Probably because it has been articulated incorrectly. If you explain hat you mean, it might help.



Bhairava said:


> Exactly...and Malabar rebellion is somehow made into a revolt against the British conveniently leaving out the small detail - hell a lot of Hindus were also massacred.



So where has this been obscured? A general text book might not include every detail, a specific text on Tipu probably would have this information. Could you cite the texts you are taking this information from?


----------



## harpoon

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't know what you are talking about. Both aspects of his rule have been noticed and identified. His magnificent gifts to Srirangapatnam Temple have also been noticed. His ill-treatment of merchants, and the excesses of his Malabar campaign are *known*. Where do you find it obscure?



I know, you know but the kid in the school who studies history in school doesn't know. 
PS:I am not aware if the text books are updated from the times that I learnt history.



Joe Shearer said:


> Your point about the Nizam and the Marathas is not clear. Probably because it has been articulated incorrectly. If you explain hat you mean, it might help.



I am not well versed like you and my source of information is just wiki:



> There were over 26,000 soldiers of the British East India Company comprising about 4000 Europeans and the rest Indians. *A column was supplied by the Nizam of Hyderabad consisting of ten battalions and over 16,000 cavalry, and many soldiers were sent by the Marathas.* Thus the soldiers in the British force numbered over 50,000 soldiers whereas Tipu Sultan had only about 30,000 soldiers.


----------



## Manas

harpoon said:


> Speaking of the Indian History, coming to South ...Tipu Sulthan in our text books is a great hero who fought against the British. Why then his campaign in Malabar is glossed over and the fact that the majority troops who constituted British Army was supplied by natives aka Nizam & Marathas conveniently forgotten.



Many things are brush under the carpet in the name of secularism aka not hurting the sentiments of Muslims .

Coming back to the topics ,you see how the issue of the Illegal migration from BD is hushed up in the media calling them as muslim settlers as to avoid telling the complete story. Where as on Maharastra local vs non local context ,media usually writes " UP/Bihari migrants " .See secularism is taken a truly bizarre form of vote bank politics in our country


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bhairava said:


> I dont think you even got the point behind that post. That specific post was not a critique on how the historians do their research work - but how they present the incomplete picture to the reader. Also coming to your post, I disagree, the 'historian' is no one to decide on the intellectual capacity of the reader.



The historian does not function in a vacuum. He writes for a specific audience. If it is a plain vanilla college textbook, covering the history of India in 1149 pages, it will have a level of detail quite different from a contribution to a learned journal, where, for instance, the epigraphical evidence of grants to a particular temple are listed, analyzed and presented. 

You may disagree as much as you please, but a copy of History of India for Dummies will read at a different level from the Advanced History of India, written by Majumdar, Raychaudhuri and Datta, and that itself will read at a different level from The Bhasha Poshini of K. M. Panicked, or the Mysore Gazeteer. They are not written for the same audience. Nor are physics textbooks; what makes you think you are more competent to evaluate history texts? Because it is written without symbols?



> In your long winded answer you have not answered the simple question - why is that when we learn about Akbar in our history books, we learn about everything except these kind of events..that they may not jell well with the portrayal of Akbar as tolerant,secular chap ?



We learn about these precisely from history books. Perhaps books that you have personally read, but it must be obvious even to your gas-free brain that the information got to you from somewhere, and that was not a message in a bottle.




> Just ghosts in the dark. Nationalism at the service of religion in India ? C'mon even you know that is not the truth as far as India is concerned with all its weird definitions of "secularism"...BTW next time ask your friend which "religion" he referred to



Rather a good summary of the Hindutva position.


----------



## TopCat

Vinod2070 said:


> Yes, it will. You are not invited to the party. Fear not.
> 
> More likely you will take the thought to your grave.
> 
> 
> 
> For someone from a country that is surely at the darker end of the skin tone in the subcontinent, following a supposedly "egalitarian" ideology (that BTW has a word for Africans meaning slave) and for a people who suffered horribly at the hands of their "own fellows" because of their darker skin color among other reasons, you have a pretty interesting obsession with skin color.
> 
> We have all seen the contempt your Westen Pakistanis had because of your physical attributes, despite the "egalitarianism"!
> 
> So you think Bangladeshis are "Aryans"? Your fellow claimed they are "Dravidians" and Science is proving there is no difference.
> 
> Is it because of the 0.000523976% of some exotic genes from Mars?




YOur frustration is evident... Are you a Dravir??? LOL


----------



## bronxbull

Bhairava said:


> Exactly...and Malabar rebellion is somehow made into a revolt against the British conveniently leaving out the small detail - hell a lot of Hindus were also massacred.


 
Moplah rebellion,the fake bullshit.Those lot deserve to get slaughtered.



Joe Shearer said:


> I don't know what you are talking about. Both aspects of his rule have been noticed and identified. His magnificent gifts to Srirangapatnam Temple have also been noticed. His ill-treatment of merchants, and the excesses of his Malabar campaign are known. Where do you find it obscure?
> 
> Your point about the Nizam and the Marathas is not clear. Probably because it has been articulated incorrectly. If you explain hat you mean, it might help.
> 
> 
> 
> So where has this been obscured? A general text book might not include every detail, a specific text on Tipu probably would have this information. Could you cite the texts you are taking this information from?


 
He is a barbaric ruler like others before him,thats all.

Good riddance.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhairava said:


> Exactly...and Malabar rebellion is somehow made into a revolt against the British conveniently leaving out the small detail - hell a lot of Hindus were also massacred.


 
Well since you seem to be unaware of history dear, Mappillas revolted against Brits. In initial phase no hindu was harmed. But circumstances changed and it took a ugly turn when Mappillas came to know that the hindu zamindars are collaborating with Brits. Why forget that?? Every thing is not as black or white as you state. I understand that people like you when given a chance will vilify every thing which is Islamic...

I also see how media keeps parroting Laxmibai, Mangal Pandey etc for 1857 rebellion but conveniently forgets to mention that it was mostly fought by UP, Bengali and Bihari muslims. Why do you think Marathas fought the rebellion under the Mughal banner??


----------



## Sashan

Now the discussions are mentioning Mappillas revolt, I would want to point out what a hypocrite Gandhi is. Gandhi actively supported Khilafat movement by Ali brothers knowing fully well the massacre was happening in Malabar. Leaders like Anne Besant and Ambedkar called out this hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

iajdani said:


> YOur frustration is evident... Are you a Dravir??? LOL



Dravidian is not a racial category. It is a language group.



bronxbull said:


> Moplah rebellion,the fake bullshit.Those lot deserve to get slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> *He is a barbaric ruler like others before him,thats all.*
> 
> Good riddance.



That is your opinion, and you are entitled to it. My question is not answered, presumably because you see that it cannot be.

Why do you say that these aspects of his rule have not been reported?



Sashan said:


> Now the discussions are mentioning Mappillas revolt, I would want to point out what a hypocrite Gandhi is. Gandhi actively supported Khilafat movement by Ali brothers knowing fully well the massacre was happening in Malabar. Leaders like Anne Besant and Ambedkar called out this hypocrisy.



You will probably find it incredibly painful to reflect that Jinnah opposed this asinine act of Gandhi, and warned, as a responsible and senior Congress leader and follower of Gokhale, that introducing communalism into politics would have terrible consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

The_Showstopper said:


> Well since you seem to be unaware of history dear, Mappillas revolted against Brits. In initial phase no hindu was harmed. But circumstances changed and it took a ugly turn when Mappillas came to know that the hindu zamindars are collaborating with Brits. Why forget that?? Every thing is not as black or white as you state. I understand that people like you when given a chance will vilify every thing which is Islamic...



Since you seem to be an expert in history, why then all Hindus in that area was targetted...I am sure not all Hindus were Zamindars there. The Hindus were murdered, converted and even temples desecrated by having cows slaughtered inside the temple premises by Muslims. According to Anne Beasant:



> "They Moplahs murdered and plundered abundantly, and killed or drove away all Hindus who would not apostatise. Somewhere about a lakh (100,000) of people were driven from their homes with nothing but their clothes they had on, stripped of everything. Malabar has taught us what Islamic rule still means, and we do not want to see another specimen of the Khilafat Raj in India."[21]



But again this was whitewashed by our 'secular' historians and converted Malabar Revolt into some great movement against British in our school text books.



Joe Shearer said:


> That is your opinion, and you are entitled to it. My question is not answered, presumably because you see that it cannot be.
> 
> Why do you say that these aspects of his rule have not been reported?
> 
> .



AFAIK its not reported in school text books.


----------



## Bang Galore

bronxbull said:


> He is a barbaric ruler like others before him,thats all.
> 
> Good riddance.




Your opinion, not shared by most people in the old Mysore state where Tipu Sultan is still hugely respected.


----------



## LaBong

Vinod2070 said:


> Not true.
> 
> He and the Mongols were called the scourge of God in the Islamic world. I am sure he is not a beloved figure in China as well.
> 
> The Mughals, having been of the same Tartar blood (from Timur) were savages but not as savage as at the time of Chengiz.
> 
> In China, Persia and much of Central Asia, they wiped out complete populations the effect of which are still there today.
> 
> No reason for us to justify these acts.


 
Aren't all conquerors throughout the ages behaved same? Had Europeans in North America and conquistadors in South America been different? 

Also number deaths caused by Chengiz is calculated by extrapolation, what would have been Central Asian population minus what is Central Asian population now. 

Chengiz's reason was simple and basic, if do not let anyone alive, there won't be any probable enemy alive. It was brutal but working. 

By the way Timur wasn't related to Chengiz, he, as well as Babur was turk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Bang Galore said:


> Your opinion, not shared by most people in the old Mysore state where Tipu Sultan is still hugely respected.



As the saying goes " One man's terrorist is other man's freedom fighter'. For the people of Mysore he may be a great leader but for people of Malabar region he was a barbaric invader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Manas said:


> Caste became a political issue in the state of UP only in the early eighties when Mandal commission report for 33% reservations of the OBCs came out .Thats when leaders like Lalu Yadav , Mulayam singh etc started agitation and came to power on the promise of implementing the Mandal commision report .*Otherwise UP was Congress Bastion till late eighties when* *Mulayam Singh became CM of UP for the first time in 1989.*
> 
> Wrong assumption . The reverse is actually true.
> 
> To curb the growing effect Mandal politics seen in the late 80s and bring together different hindu castes under the banner of Hindutwa ,Lk Advani started the Ram janmabhoomi movement after Rajiv Gandhi gave him the perfect opportunity by open the site at Ram janmabhoomi ,Ayodhya in order to placate agiated Hindu sentiment after he played rank communal appsement of muslims in the Shahbanu case and BJP came to power in UP in 1993 . It faltered due inner party rivalries when its biggest leader Kalyan Singh was sidelined by AB Bajpayee.



Really? You got your history all backwards. V.P. Singh used the Mandal report to help undercut the BJP's Hindutva plank after the BJP had won some 88 seats. The BJP then upped the ante with rath yatra. Your reference to Mulayam Singh becoming Chief Minister in 1989 fails to note that he was CM when he was a part of VP.Singh's Janata Dal. Only much later in 1992 did he create the Samajwadi party. The dates of the Mandal agitation will quickly remind you when that happened.

As for the rest of your post imagining that India was a tranquil sea of peace, it's simply bad history. Atrocities against lower castes were routine and there were plenty of violence between Shavaites & Vishnavaites & is well documented. 

A small snippet on the same:.



> "In particular, orders of warrior-sadhu Shiva-worshippers, such as the Dasnamis and the Gosains, gradually grew to develop a tradition of armed conflict with similar orders among Vishnu-worshippers such as the Bairagis. In the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries most such conflicts resulted in favour of the Shaivites, such as was the case of the Shaivite-Vaishnavite armed battles at the Kumbh Mela at Hardwar in 1640 and in 1760 as well as at the Kumbh Mela at Nasik in 1789. Numerous attacks by Shaivite Gosain and Dasnami warriors on Vaishnavite Bairagi strongholds are reported in the records in the seventeenth century, including the Dasnami capture of Ayodhya from the Vaishnavites in 1699. Gosain power seems to have continued to be consolidated over the Vaishnavite warrior-sadhu orders throughout most of the eighteenth century, and it was only at the Kumbh Mela at Hardwar in 1796 that they suffered a humiliating military defeat at the hands of a new entrant on the political scene, the Sikhs.
> 
> Yet, armed conflict between the Vaishnavite and Shaivite sadhu orders persisted even after this, so much so that in 1813 the Peshwas had to make separate bathing areas for the two orders lest they should fight each other. At the Kumbh Mela at Ujjain in 1826, a combined army of Vaishnavite warrior-sadhus and Maratha soldiers inflicted a harsh military defeat on the Shaivite sadhus, and ended up plundering their temples and monasteries. Later, while the British put an end to the regular bouts of violence between the warrior-sadhus Shaivites and Vaishnavites, they made separate arrangements for both orders at the Kumbh Melas at Allahabad and Hardwar to prevent bloodshed over which sadhu order should have precedence in bathing in the Ganga."


----------



## LaBong

Bhairava said:


> The point is the interpretation must be left to the reader and not the historian. It is intellectually dishonest on the part of the historian to leave out certain uncomfortable truths that dont 'fit the frame'. The job of the historian must be to strictly present the events and it must be the prerogative of the reader to draw his own conclusions from that.
> 
> EDIT: Regarding the "norms of the time", it might have been the norms in central asia or in the deserts of Arabia, but was not so in India where even in war, strict _dharma_ was followed.



I'm sure the event is described in any book which covered Akbar's life in detail, however it may not have been of enough significance to have a place in school books. Also school kids are not mature enough to make their own opinion based on how events were laid out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

LaBong said:


> I'm sure the event is described in any book which covered Akbar's life in detail, however it may not have been of enough significance to have a place in school books. Also school kids are not mature enough to make their own opinion based on how events were laid out.



That is precisely the point. Every single episode that they have dredged out has been reported somewhere, none of it is folk history. Every single episode has been taken from a book, maybe several books, or references. And then they have the gall to say that the information retrieved is not available in any history book!

The heavens preserve us.


----------



## Sashan

Joe Sir, Bangalore - For pages the discussion is about how the RSS and right wing hindutva prescription is not good for India vs the arguments from Bhairava, Vinod and other members on the contrary. My question is this - Are the secular forces failing India? The topic on hand is a classic case. If so, I would like to find out what is that alternate solution available from your viewpoint.


----------



## Sashan

LaBong said:


> I'm sure the event is described in any book which covered Akbar's life in detail, however it may not have been of enough significance to have a place in school books. Also school kids are not mature enough to make their own opinion based on how events were laid out.



Forget about Akbar. Why did I learn about a different map of Kashmir at the school and later came in for a rude shock?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

@Bang Galore,

Shavite-Vaishnavite conflicts ceased to exist long before even the British left India. They were few and far in between to even record them as a significant threat.



LaBong said:


> I'm sure the event is described in any book which covered Akbar's life in detail, *however it may not have been of enough significance to have a place in school books*. Also school kids are not mature enough to make their own opinion based on how events were laid out.



Who decides it is not significant and on what basis ? This is what I called "varnished" history. And that we choose to sweep under the carpet, rather than squarely face such uncomfortable truths only betray the insecurity lurking beneath us. 



Sashan said:


> My question is this - Are the secular forces failing India?



I consider myself as one who feels betrayed by the Indian version of secularism - and I'm sure there are much more who think like me.

A relevant article - Short-cut to secularism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

LaBong said:


> I'm sure the event is described in any book which covered Akbar's life in detail, however it may not have been of enough significance to have a place in school books. *Also school kids are not mature enough to make their own opinion based on how events were laid out*.



Then why teach them a biased form of history as most of the knowledge of history for an average Indian are from the school history text books upto 10th grade.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Sashan said:


> Joe Sir, Bangalore - For pages the discussion is about how the RSS and right wing hindutva prescription is not good for India vs the arguments from Bhairava, Vinod and other members on the contrary. My question is this - Are the secular forces failing India? The topic on hand is a classic case. If so, I would like to find out what is that alternate solution available from your viewpoint.



My take is that with the total intellectual and political bankruptcy of the Communist left, there is a void, and liberals are not sufficient in number to fill that gap. Nor are they active enough politically to mobilize the masses.

On the present problem, I see it as another nail in the coffin of the Gandhi-Congress alternative to the Two Nation Theory, what might be termed the Unity in Diversity model. Now we have a situation where both models used for visualizing our future nation state have failed.

In India, we have to acknowledge the issue of each of us owning multiple identities. These are successive in nature, and once one identity is addressed, and its needs for recognition are met, we need to cope with the next. 

Take the case of a man who is Hindu, Bengali and Dalit, and poor. His immediate, primary identification is likely to be Hindu, if that is felt to be threatened. Once that is protected, he stops using that identity unless he reverts to it in a moment of crisis. Until then, however, his next identity is Bengali, and his ethno-linguistic identity takes over. He is defensive about Biharis, for instance, or Oriyas, at the labouring classes level, or about Marwaris, perhaps Punjabis, at a business community level. 

In the villages, however, he is not directly confronted with this challenge, so he shifts to his Dalit level, or his poor level, and he takes a stand whereby whichever identity faces the greatest threat is the identity on top. 

In the city and in towns, he is directly confronted, but is wholly unable to cope with the challenge, and is prey to populist ethno-linguist demagogues like Mamata Bannerjee. It will take time to penetrate beyond that level.

Finally, when all else is done, he faces his dilemma on the gender front. Actually women face this dilemma earlier, as their gender identity is always the most threatened identity.

The point of this elaborate explanation is to convey my personal reading of the situation, that it is not a secular issue at all. It is an issue of our failure to cope with the identity demands of the tribes and of tribals. The failure in central India has led directly to the so-called Maoist problem, which is not a Maoist problem at all; it is a tribal problem, and the tribals are flocking to the Maoist cause simply because the apparatus of state has let them down. The failure in the north east has led to the development of a number of tiny rebellions, as a number of small tribes have taken to arms against being flooded by caste Hindus from the plains. The Naga and Mizo rebellions were the biggest of this kind, and that India has been able to bring them under control shows that solutions are possible. 

The present troubles are plainsmen against tribals, not Muslims against Hindus or Animists or Christian. It is just that the communal composition of that area is far more Muslim than in other parts. 

Having said that, clearly successive Congress governments in Assam have behaved in a criminally irresponsible manner by behaving with leniency towards unofficial migrants from Bangladesh, who have added to the older Bengali Muslim population. At this level, they were still operating at the level of religious identity, and were opposed at the ethno-linguistic level, Ahom versus Bengali, by the AAGSP and the AASU. When the anti-migration agitation broke out, the Congress was caught flat-footed and thought matters could be resolved by resolving the competition between religious identities. Naturally, they failed, since the Ahom had moved on. They have failed again, in failing to recognize and address the plainsman-tribal divide, and that is what is at the root of these problems today.

Has there been a failure of secular India?

No.

These are not problems related to religion, these are problems related to a wholly different thing, the question of the future of the tribes. Until we address the problems of the tribals, we cannot get a resolution of this clash.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## harpoon

Sashan said:


> Forget about Akbar. Why did I learn about a different map of Kashmir at the school and later came in for a rude shock?



Good one..I also learnt that India borders Afghanisthan in the west at school.


----------



## LaBong

Sashan said:


> Forget about Akbar. Why did I learn about a different map of Kashmir at the school and later came in for a rude shock?


 
Not sure about your school book, but I remember it was clearly mentioned that xx amount of land in Kashmir illegally occupied by Pakistan in the version I read, so it was not so much of a shock to me.


----------



## Joe Shearer

harpoon said:


> Then why teach them a biased form of history as most of the knowledge of history for an average Indian are from the school history text books upto 10th grade.



Where is the bias? Even a standard college text concentrates on the political importance of a king, not his religious importance.

If you are recommending that textbooks for schools contain long inventories of the damage inflicted by successive kings and convert those inventories into communally divided issues, do you expect anything other than children who grow up thinking that what a Muslim king did a thousand years ago represents Muslim thinking today? Or would you wait for them to mature and grow before telling them more detail? 

The Pakistanis had the same choice, made the wrong decision, and are going through the toxic aftermath. Is that what you want for us?


----------



## LaBong

Bhairava said:


> @Bang Galore,
> 
> Shavite-Vaishnavite conflicts ceased to exist long before even the British left India. They were few and far in between to even record them as a significant threat.
> 
> 
> 
> Who decides it is not significant and on what basis ? This is what I called "varnished" history. And that we choose to sweep under the carpet, rather than squarely face such uncomfortable truths only betray the insecurity lurking beneath us.
> 
> 
> 
> I consider myself as one who feels betrayed by the Indian version of secularism - and I'm sure there are much more who think like me.
> 
> A relevant article - Short-cut to secularism



Eminent historians who have earned their salt, if you were an eminent historian and provided well enough reason why this minor event in Akbar life deserves so much emphasis as to appear in two pages that was reserved for Akbar in school book, then it would have been included.


----------



## Vinod2070

LaBong said:


> *Aren't all conquerors throughout the ages behaved same? Had Europeans in North America and conquistadors in South America been different? *
> 
> Also number deaths caused by Chengiz is calculated by extrapolation, what would have been Central Asian population minus what is Central Asian population now.
> 
> Chengiz's reason was simple and basic, if do not let anyone alive, there won't be any probable enemy alive. It was brutal but working.
> 
> By the way Timur wasn't related to Chengiz, he, as well as Babur was turk.


 
"The age" is a bad excuse to look over the barbarity. It was an extraordinarily barbaric period but the actors involved made it so.

Now, we can't go back and blame the "age" to overlook the deeds of the "actors".

And yes, we may not have first hand info of how many millions he killed, there is no doubt that it was massive.

I understand Chengiz's motivations (to whatever degree it is possible). I am glad his genocides didn't occur in India.

Timur claimed inheritance from Genghis. Babur from both Timur and Chengiz (mother from Chengiz's side).



LaBong said:


> Eminent historians who have earned their salt, if you were an eminent historian and provided well enough reason why this minor event in Akbar life deserves so much emphasis as to appear in two pages that was reserved for Akbar in school book, then it would have been included.



I think there is no question that India went largely with the British version of Indian history.

And that version of history had its own motivations.

Nehru and the Marxist historians have created a version of Indian history and Indian identity based on their political outlook. Nowhere else in the world does any nation allow its identity to be defined by outsiders or their self loathing cronies the way it has happened in India.


----------



## Bang Galore

Bhairava said:


> Thank you Manas for that reply.
> 
> 
> 
> *You dont seem to get the point.* _*The point is unlike them *_who have a book to refer to and interpret it literally - thus causing the friction of pure, less pure and more pure, Hinduism does not have that.



The point actually should be who brought the Israel example into the picture, It wasn't me. No point in bringing something in & then claiming that it was a bad choice...



> Moreover I dont understand why people think without Muslims, there would be no secularism. There would still be the other minorities. Also Turkey is a 98% Muslim country. Still they have secularism. So secularism would not have been a casualty, whether or not PE would have happened.



You don't want to go there either.




Bhairava said:


> @Bang Galore,
> 
> Shavite-Vaishnavite conflicts ceased to exist long before even the British left India. They were few and far in between to even record them as a significant threat.



Not my point. Just disapproving an assertion made blindly, one that you were eager to thank.


----------



## Vinod2070

Bhairava said:


> Regarding the "norms of the time", it might have been the norms in central asia or in the deserts of Arabia, *but was not so in India where even in war, strict dharma was followed*.


 
This was probably one of the biggest reasons for the reverses Indians suffered.

It was a norm for a civilized people in civilized times.

It didn't work against barbarians who followed no rules and for whom civilians were fair game, in fact who were motivated by booty, loot, rapine and genocide. These were the spoils of war that were richly deserved in their eyes.

So decisions like forgiving Ghauri turned out to be chivalrous but very costly in the ultimate analysis.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Vinod2070 said:


> I think there is no question that India went largely with the British version of Indian history.
> 
> And that version of history had its own motivations.



You know, this is getting monotonous.

The British certainly held the monopoly after they started writing Indian history, sometime in the seventeenth century. It was not long before an Indian school appeared, in the nineteenth century. Since that time, there have been robust alternatives to British views, from authors who were, to put it mildly, not Marxist. It would not be wrong to call them seriously right of centre, and the only quibble that the Sangh Parivar could have with their work is that it did not dwell lovingly on the Hindu blood and gore which marked the late mediaeval age in Indian history, according to their political and social views. I have given you from the top of my head some examples of classic and modern examples of Indian history which is emphatically neither British nor Marxist. Yet your views do not change, and again and again, you revert to the same point.

Is there a problem?

[/QUOTE]Nehru and the Marxist historians have created a version of Indian history and Indian identity based on their political outlook. Nowhere else in the world does any nation allow its identity to be defined by outsiders or their self loathing cronies the way it has happened in India.[/QUOTE]

You are aware that this represents a part of modern Indian history writing. What about the rest? 

What do you define as our identity being defined by outsiders, or their self-loathing cronies? Surely not the Marxists? They were anything but friendly to colonial depictions of history. 

At the end of the day, it appears that the evidence to the contrary does not matter. You need to hold on to your proven faulty view of history as it is depicted, for unknown reasons.


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> You know, this is getting monotonous.
> 
> The British certainly held the monopoly after they started writing Indian history, sometime in the seventeenth century. It was not long before an Indian school appeared, in the nineteenth century. Since that time, there have been robust alternatives to British views, from authors who were, to put it mildly, not Marxist. It would not be wrong to call them seriously right of centre, and the only quibble that the Sangh Parivar could have with their work is that it did not dwell lovingly on the Hindu blood and gore which marked the late mediaeval age in Indian history, according to their political and social views. I have given you from the top of my head some examples of classic and modern examples of Indian history which is emphatically neither British nor Marxist. Yet your views do not change, and again and again, you revert to the same point.



At this point I am talking of history taught to students in their curriculum. The one I studied and most Indian students study.

Yes, I can get an alternate viewpoint from other sources some of which you so kindly shared.The vast majority of Indians will get their knowledge of history from what they learned at school (till secondary school to be more precise).



> Is there a problem?



In my opinion, yes, with the way our history (at least the official part of it) has been designed.

If you think the problem is with me (or people who think like me), it is fine. We can have different viewpoints in a democracy and I will grant you if you feel mine is based on ignorance or bigotry.



> You are aware that this represents a part of modern Indian history writing. What about the rest?



As I said, I am just talking of school history, the part that has the biggest impact on the people.



> What do you define as our identity being defined by outsiders, or their self-loathing cronies? Surely not the Marxists? They were anything but friendly to colonial depictions of history.



As an example, the AIT which is now discredited. The likes of Romila have paraded it all through.

Our identity is intimately linked to this land and it is made to appear through the history as if everyone here has been an invader at one point or the other and that has been used to justify the Islamic and British periods.

It is almost as if the locals were "civilized" by outsiders. You can see many who believe so.



> At the end of the day, it appears that the evidence to the contrary does not matter. You need to hold on to your proven faulty view of history as it is depicted, for unknown reasons.


 
I can see why you would think so. I am sorry if I am disappointing you but I can't fake it. I have to say it as I see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

That is a far more reasonable answer than I had expected. However, some points do need discussion. 

Perhaps after I return, in the evening?



Vinod2070 said:


> At this point I am talking of history taught to students in their curriculum. The one I studied and most Indian students study.
> 
> Yes, I can get an alternate viewpoint from other sources some of which you so kindly shared.The vast majority of Indians will get their knowledge of history from what they learned at school (till secondary school to be more precise).
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, yes, with the way our history (at least the official part of it) has been designed.
> 
> If you think the problem is with me (or people who think like me), it is fine. We can have different viewpoints in a democracy and I will grant you if you feel mine is based on ignorance or bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I am just talking of school history, the part that has the biggest impact on the people.
> 
> 
> 
> As an example, the AIT which is now discredited. The likes of Romila have paraded it all through.
> 
> Our identity is intimately linked to this land and it is made to appear through the history as if everyone here has been an invader at one point or the other and that has been used to justify the Islamic and British periods.
> 
> It is almost as if the locals were "civilized" by outsiders. You can see many who believe so.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why you would think so. I am sorry if I am disappointing you but I can't fake it. I have to say it as I see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Joe Shearer said:


> That is a far more reasonable answer than I had expected. However, some points do need discussion.
> 
> Perhaps after I return, in the evening?



Sure sir. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Windjammer

Breaking news on Times Now, blasts in Assam's Goalpara district, Army convoy attacked. !!


----------



## harpoon

Joe Shearer said:


> Where is the bias? Even a standard college text concentrates on the political importance of a king, not his religious importance.




As I didn't read history at college level..I am not qualified to answer this post. My primary concern is the history taught at school which is the primary source of knowledge for history for may be 99% of Indians.



Joe Shearer said:


> If you are recommending that textbooks for schools contain long inventories of the damage inflicted by successive kings and convert those inventories into communally divided issues,* do you expect anything other than children who grow up thinking that what a Muslim king did a thousand years ago represents Muslim thinking today?* Or would you wait for them to mature and grow before telling them more detail?



Americans don't gloss over the slavery part in their history in schools..but that didn't lead to race riots every single day in US. Actually race relations improved a lot and now they have a black president. Why can't our history books face the fact as it is and rather than teaching a glossed over version of the same OR do our historians and those in charge of framing text books consider Indian students too immature to face the grey & black part in their history.

I think a proper exposure to history devoid of any prejudices will prevent the different camps from formulating their own versions of history.





Joe Shearer said:


> The Pakistanis had the same choice, made the wrong decision, and are going through the toxic aftermath. Is that what you want for us?



Clearly they went overboard and as one poster saying that we as a secular nation should have higher ideals than a religious country like Pakistan. We should stick to higher standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bronxbull

The secular pussies are overdoing their wine and caviar laziness.I wish we slaughter them on the streets before we fix the problem.


----------



## Joe Shearer

This, too, like the post by Vinod2070, is a mixed bag, parts of which I object to, parts of which I can agree with readily. 

As with him, perhaps on return?



harpoon said:


> As I didn't read history at college level..I am not qualified to answer this post. My primary concern is the history taught at school which is the primary source of knowledge for history for may be 99% of Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't gloss over the slavery part in their history in schools..but that didn't lead to race riots every single day in US. Actually race relations improved a lot and now they have a black president. Why can't our history books face the fact as it is and rather than teaching a glossed over version of the same OR do our historians and those in charge of framing text books consider Indian students too immature to face the grey & black part in their history.
> 
> I think a proper exposure to history devoid of any prejudices will prevent the different camps from formulating their own versions of history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly they went overboard and as one poster saying that we as a secular nation should have higher ideals than a religious country like Pakistan. We should stick to higher standards.


----------



## bronxbull

I repeat,if congress loses Assam, they ll get slaughtered on the streets.Have no 2 doubts.


----------



## Windjammer

Blast targets Army convoy in Assam
IANS | Jul 31, 2012, 01.15PM IST


GUWAHATI: A blast targeted an army convoy in Assam's Goalpara district on Tuesday. 

Officials said six army personnel were injured and reports had come in of one person being killed. 

The attack comes as union home minister P Chidambaram was visiting the nearby Dhubri district.


----------



## Bang Galore

bronxbull said:


> The secular pussies are overdoing their wine and caviar laziness.I wish we slaughter them on the streets before we fix the problem.



Interesting response. Vinod 2070 & harpoon were making it very difficult to label the "revisionists" as a basically intolerant bunch since they were being anything but unreasonable & intolerant. You on the other can be described as a God send to prove that argument.



bronxbull said:


> I repeat,if congress loses Assam, they ll get slaughtered on the streets.Have no 2 doubts.



Err...what's with you & slaughter? Butcher by profession?


----------



## bronxbull

You keep doing these silly debates and one fine day when they come for you or your progeny,there ll be nowhere to run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Bang Galore said:


> Interesting response. Vinod 2070 & harpoon were making it very difficult to *label the "revisionists"* as a basically intolerant bunch since they were being anything but unreasonable & intolerant. You on the other can be described as a God send to prove that argument.


 
Mate, this is where we disagree.

To me, the revisionism is in the current history we are taught. We need to revert to trusting our own sources which were debunked as myth at the convenience of the colonialists and then used selectively as and when it suited them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bronxbull

Intuitively you can see why our history textbooks are full of junk,we can clearly see the political agenda behind it.

Thats what separates the intelliogent from the rest.


----------



## Bang Galore

Vinod2070 said:


> Mate, this is where we disagree.
> 
> To me, the revisionism is in the current history we are taught. We need to revert to trusting our own sources which were debunked as myth at the convenience of the colonialists and then used selectively as and when it suited them.



Actually I agree with you on the currently taught history. Hold no brief whatsoever on that issue. Have had plenty of disagreements with _JS _on ancient history. Was actually making a point with reference to another gentleman & used you & _harpoon _as examples of disagreeing without being disagreeable. The "revisionist" word (in this case at least) was used very loosely & not really relevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

bronxbull said:


> The secular pussies are overdoing their wine and caviar laziness.I wish we slaughter them on the streets before we fix the problem.



After we slaughter the secular pusies on the streets, how do you suggest we fix the problem bro?


----------



## bronxbull

vsdoc said:


> After we slaughter the secular pusies on the streets, how do you suggest we fix the problem bro?



You do that first,then you see what happens.


----------



## ashokdeiva

bronxbull said:


> You do that first,then you see what happens.


POLITICS will happen over the dead, we INDIANS forget very soon or remember too long, that is the reason we the people are being played by our so call leaders(leaches)


----------



## bronxbull

Until and unless the hindus unite and sort out their differences,do their soul searching especially the upper castes which prides itself on its decadent intellect and winning petty debates as a high moment of their days.

Until and unless we sort it out and identify the clouds,we are bound to be doomed.The new Yugoslavia.


----------



## vsdoc

bronxbull said:


> You do that first,then you see what happens.



I said "we" - why back out now and say "you"?

Do you do your slaughtering on the Internet alone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

Slaughtering doesn't means killing,it is how you expose them for what they are and their follies.

I also intended we,not you or me in specifics.


----------



## vsdoc

bronxbull said:


> Slaughtering doesn't means killing,it is how you expose them for what they are and their follies.
> 
> I also intended we,not you or me in specifics.



Oh I'm sorry the lines must have gotten mixed up then.

I was all for some good old fashioned purging myself.


----------



## bronxbull

In a way sagarika ghose has opened our eyes in the way she ridiculed people as internet hindus,it is time we show her in reality.

We should not be doing this pub invasion and all this crap.Just start at home,educate people you know of all these things,clear the minds of people about the ancient india,the diet,the lifestyle,the thought process and the glorious truths.

Wean people away from tobacco,alcohol,random meat.

Use common sense and it ll prevail, i have started and so should like minded ones.


----------



## vsdoc

You have started very little.

There are many who started much longer back, and a whole lot more.

They do not bother about the likes of Sagarikas and Arundhatis either.

They plan to do what needs to be done.

And work towards it.

If you are in a war, you do not pick up a jhola and a pen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bronxbull

I agree with you, i am a little insect infront of many people but the first step is to get our own people who are confused.

I think it is as important as fighting the enemy, i want to do that first.

It happens with a pen(i hate the jhola) and talk.The walk comes much later,happy to have started rather than stuck.

But one thing i noticed is that,most of my friend who are army kids are the stupidest of the lot in this.

I have read before that u were/are an army doc, can you tell us more about the real situation that makes army kids so stupid.


----------



## Manas

Bang Galore said:


> Really? You got your history all backwards. V.P. Singh used the Mandal report to help undercut the BJP's Hindutva plank after the BJP had won some 88 seats. The BJP then upped the ante with rath yatra



Yes,VP singh did implement Mandal report . But that was part of Janata Dal manifesto and BJP knew it already, when it decided to support Janata Dal govt from outside . Remember BJP never opposed the Mandal commision report. 

In 1984 Ram Janmabhoomi a movement was launched for the creation of the Ram Janmabhoomi temple by the BJP under the leadership of L K Advani .Its was aimed at consolidation of fragmented Hindu votes on the hindutuva flank . That propelled BJP to secure 85 seats in the 89' election rising from 2 seat it had after the 84' election. And its The success of 89' election that BJP upped the ante with rath yatra not as a reaction to the implementation of Mandal commision report. Had VP Singh not tried to prevent Rath yatra by arresting LK Advani ,the VP singh govt would have completed its full term with the support of BJP in spite of anti Mandal agitation by the upper castes. 





> our reference to Mulayam Singh becoming Chief Minister in 1989 fails to note that he was CM when he was a part of VP.Singh's Janata Dal. Only much later in 1992 did he create the Samajwadi party.


Mulayam Singh was the *president of Lok Dal*,a socialist party based on Lohia's ideology that had mass support of OBCs especially Yadavs just like today , among other things believed in the implementation of Mandal commission report.

*Lok Dal had joined the Jan morcha party of VP Singh to create the Janata Dal formation in 1989.*Till 1986 ,VP Singh was a minister in the Rajiv Gandhi led govt of the congress party.



> As for the rest of your post imagining that India was a tranquil sea of peace, it's simply bad history. Atrocities against lower castes were routine and there were *plenty of violence between Shavaites & Vishnavaites *& is well documented.



*plenty of violence between Shavaites & Vishnavaites ?? Plenty of exaggeration i would say .*

What you call as violence between Shavaites & Vishnavaites ,are minuscule turf battles among different Matts anand Akhadas of UP to obtain status and gain social importance, whats going on even today around occasions like Kuhmb Mela.

Hindu religion is pretty Sanguine about the role and position of the trinity i,e Brahma,Vishnu and Shivva in Hindu religion. No sect call the other as kafir . In fact they respect each other and actively participate in collective worship. One could find some avatars of Vishu worshiped in a Shiva temple and vice a versa .

Atrocities against lower castes can certainly be defined as discrimination , but not physical violence .There are hardly any example of upper castes mass murdering the lower castes on account of castes or lower castes getting into riot like situation in the urban upper caste dwellings .Among the upper castes the Brahmans had little any political power and most lived donation to the temples.


----------



## Rafi

The fact is india can do very little to change the situation, the demographic changes are here to stay, it is your policies over decades that has led to this situation.


----------



## kurup

Rafi said:


> The fact is india can do very little to change the situation, the demographic changes are here to stay, it is your policies over decades that has led to this situation.



Not exactly ....... The only thing required is political will ........Which the congress is lacking because of vote bank politics but that doesnot mean other parties will follow the trail ....

The demographic changes has happened mostly due to illegal migration from bangladesh ....

Once the politicians give a green signal , all the illegals will be flushed out and demographics will be return to orginal ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Looks like another riot engineered against the Muslims. 

Hope the government manages to take action this time unlike the last time during the Gujarat riots.


----------



## The_Showstopper

harpoon said:


> Since you seem to be an expert in history, why then all Hindus in that area was targetted...I am sure not all Hindus were Zamindars there. The Hindus were murdered, converted and even temples desecrated by having cows slaughtered inside the temple premises by Muslims.



You seem to be an expert in misreading and misunderstanding things. Read my post carefully where I mentioned "In initial phase no hindu was harmed. But circumstances changed and it took an ugly turn". Never did I say that Mopillas never attacked Hindus, I only said that in initial stages no hindu was harmed. Either you seem to jump to a conclusion without proper understanding or try to put words in my mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sashan said:


> Forget about Akbar. Why did I learn about a different map of Kashmir at the school and later came in for a rude shock?




Because that is what India actually claims and believes that its the rightful owner of that land but then we have other countries having a similar claim and occupying part of it which India should have tried retaking them back as the other side keeps trying the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Manas said:


> Atrocities against lower castes can certainly be defined as discrimination , but not physical violence .There are hardly any example of upper castes mass murdering the lower castes on account of castes or lower castes getting into riot like situation in the urban upper caste dwellings .Among the upper castes the Brahmans had little any political power and most lived donation to the temples.



Caste wars: Bloody pages of Bihar's history | NDTV.com

Over 1000 people have been killed in just a span of 10-15 years and almost all the victims were of lower caste. So can't really say "Atrocities against lower castes can certainly be defined as discrimination , but not physical violence" as in modern history we can see good amount of blood spilled. There must have been similar cases in ancient or medieval times where the lower caste suffered but most probably wasn't reported or noted down. Can't really say that Brahmins had little political power as Brahmins were considered to be of highest echelon of caste. They had such respect that in certain parts of India all women belonging to other caste apart from Brahmin caste were even required to stay bare chested before Brahmins as a mark of respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sashan

Joe Shearer said:


> My take is that with the total intellectual and political bankruptcy of the Communist left, there is a void, and liberals are not sufficient in number to fill that gap. Nor are they active enough politically to mobilize the masses.
> 
> On the present problem, I see it as another nail in the coffin of the Gandhi-Congress alternative to the Two Nation Theory, what might be termed the Unity in Diversity model. Now we have a situation where both models used for visualizing our future nation state have failed.
> 
> In India, we have to acknowledge the issue of each of us owning multiple identities. These are successive in nature, and once one identity is addressed, and its needs for recognition are met, we need to cope with the next.
> 
> Take the case of a man who is Hindu, Bengali and Dalit, and poor. His immediate, primary identification is likely to be Hindu, if that is felt to be threatened. Once that is protected, he stops using that identity unless he reverts to it in a moment of crisis. Until then, however, his next identity is Bengali, and his ethno-linguistic identity takes over. He is defensive about Biharis, for instance, or Oriyas, at the labouring classes level, or about Marwaris, perhaps Punjabis, at a business community level.
> 
> In the villages, however, he is not directly confronted with this challenge, so he shifts to his Dalit level, or his poor level, and he takes a stand whereby whichever identity faces the greatest threat is the identity on top.
> 
> In the city and in towns, he is directly confronted, but is wholly unable to cope with the challenge, and is prey to populist ethno-linguist demagogues like Mamata Bannerjee. It will take time to penetrate beyond that level.
> 
> Finally, when all else is done, he faces his dilemma on the gender front. Actually women face this dilemma earlier, as their gender identity is always the most threatened identity.
> 
> The point of this elaborate explanation is to convey my personal reading of the situation, that it is not a secular issue at all. It is an issue of our failure to cope with the identity demands of the tribes and of tribals. The failure in central India has led directly to the so-called Maoist problem, which is not a Maoist problem at all; it is a tribal problem, and the tribals are flocking to the Maoist cause simply because the apparatus of state has let them down. The failure in the north east has led to the development of a number of tiny rebellions, as a number of small tribes have taken to arms against being flooded by caste Hindus from the plains. The Naga and Mizo rebellions were the biggest of this kind, and that India has been able to bring them under control shows that solutions are possible.
> 
> The present troubles are plainsmen against tribals, not Muslims against Hindus or Animists or Christian. It is just that the communal composition of that area is far more Muslim than in other parts.
> 
> Having said that, clearly successive Congress governments in Assam have behaved in a criminally irresponsible manner by behaving with leniency towards unofficial migrants from Bangladesh, who have added to the older Bengali Muslim population. At this level, they were still operating at the level of religious identity, and were opposed at the ethno-linguistic level, Ahom versus Bengali, by the AAGSP and the AASU. When the anti-migration agitation broke out, the Congress was caught flat-footed and thought matters could be resolved by resolving the competition between religious identities. Naturally, they failed, since the Ahom had moved on. They have failed again, in failing to recognize and address the plainsman-tribal divide, and that is what is at the root of these problems today.
> 
> Has there been a failure of secular India?
> 
> No.
> 
> *These are not problems related to religion*, these are problems related to a wholly different thing, the question of the future of the tribes. Until we address the problems of the tribals, we cannot get a resolution of this clash.




Secularism in pure form is good. But what is practiced in India is pseudo-secularism counting on votebanks and compromising on secular values ( Gandhi - support for Khilafat, Rajiv - Shahbano case and opening of Babri Masjid for prayer to Hindus, Karunanidhi's nonsense against Ram but keeps mum against other religious gods, Indira promoting Bhindranwale and going against him later). So I feel this is nothing but failure of secularism in India. This is similar to the communism. Utopian communism is painted as good for common people. But the forms practiced by USSR, Cambodia etc. showcased the failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sashan

The_Showstopper said:


> Because that is what India actually claims and believes that its the rightful owner of that land but then we have other countries having a similar claim and occupying part of it which India should have tried retaking them back as the other side keeps trying the same.




That is fine. Present the fact that it is the stated position but we do not control Akshai Shin or whatever is under Pakistan. La Bong mentioned that he read about it in his school books but in my case, it was not the situation.


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

The_Showstopper said:


> Caste wars: Bloody pages of Bihar's history | NDTV.com
> 
> Over 1000 people have been killed in just a span of 10-15 years and almost all the victims were of lower caste. So can't really say "Atrocities against lower castes can certainly be defined as discrimination , but not physical violence" as in modern history we can see good amount of blood spilled. There must have been similar cases in ancient or medieval times where the lower caste suffered but most probably wasn't reported or noted down. Can't really say that Brahmins had little political power as Brahmins were considered to be of highest echelon of caste. They had such respect that in certain parts of India all women belonging to other caste apart from Brahmin caste were even required to stay bare chested before Brahmins as a mark of respect.



Those Brahmins are the Aryan or the followers of the Aryan!!!!!!


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Self Deleted.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Sashan said:


> Secularism in pure form is good. But what is practiced in India is pseudo-secularism counting on votebanks and compromising on secular values ( Gandhi - support for Khilafat, Rajiv - Shahbano case and opening of Babri Masjid for prayer to Hindus, Karunanidhi's nonsense against Ram but keeps mum against other religious gods, Indira promoting Bhindranwale and going against him later). So I feel this is nothing but failure of secularism in India. This is similar to the communism. Utopian communism is painted as good for common people. But the forms practiced by USSR, Cambodia etc. showcased the failure.



I completely agree. The Congress is not secular; far from it. It is crypto-Islamic allied to crypto-Hindutva. That is why it manages to contradict itself in so many ways so often.



Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Self Deleted.



Huh!

Empty promises.



Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Those Brahmins are the Aryan or the followers of the Aryan!!!!!!



There is no race called Aryan. It is a language group.


----------



## meghdut

Joe Shearer said:


> My take is that with the total intellectual and political bankruptcy of the Communist left, there is a void, and liberals are not sufficient in number to fill that gap. Nor are they active enough politically to mobilize the masses.
> 
> On the present problem, I see it as another nail in the coffin of the Gandhi-Congress alternative to the Two Nation Theory, what might be termed the Unity in Diversity model. Now we have a situation where both models used for visualizing our future nation state have failed.
> 
> In India, we have to acknowledge the issue of each of us owning multiple identities. These are successive in nature, and once one identity is addressed, and its needs for recognition are met, we need to cope with the next.
> 
> Take the case of a man who is Hindu, Bengali and Dalit, and poor. His immediate, primary identification is likely to be Hindu, if that is felt to be threatened. Once that is protected, he stops using that identity unless he reverts to it in a moment of crisis. Until then, however, his next identity is Bengali, and his ethno-linguistic identity takes over. He is defensive about Biharis, for instance, or Oriyas, at the labouring classes level, or about Marwaris, perhaps Punjabis, at a business community level.
> 
> In the villages, however, he is not directly confronted with this challenge, so he shifts to his Dalit level, or his poor level, and he takes a stand whereby whichever identity faces the greatest threat is the identity on top.
> 
> In the city and in towns, he is directly confronted, but is wholly unable to cope with the challenge, and is prey to populist ethno-linguist demagogues like Mamata Bannerjee. It will take time to penetrate beyond that level.
> 
> Finally, when all else is done, he faces his dilemma on the gender front. Actually women face this dilemma earlier, as their gender identity is always the most threatened identity.
> 
> The point of this elaborate explanation is to convey my personal reading of the situation, that it is not a secular issue at all. It is an issue of our failure to cope with the identity demands of the tribes and of tribals. The failure in central India has led directly to the so-called Maoist problem, which is not a Maoist problem at all; it is a tribal problem, and the tribals are flocking to the Maoist cause simply because the apparatus of state has let them down. The failure in the north east has led to the development of a number of tiny rebellions, as a number of small tribes have taken to arms against being flooded by caste Hindus from the plains. The Naga and Mizo rebellions were the biggest of this kind, and that India has been able to bring them under control shows that solutions are possible.
> 
> The present troubles are plainsmen against tribals, not Muslims against Hindus or Animists or Christian. It is just that the communal composition of that area is far more Muslim than in other parts.
> 
> Having said that, clearly successive Congress governments in Assam have behaved in a criminally irresponsible manner by behaving with leniency towards unofficial migrants from Bangladesh, who have added to the older Bengali Muslim population. At this level, they were still operating at the level of religious identity, and were opposed at the ethno-linguistic level, Ahom versus Bengali, by the AAGSP and the AASU. When the anti-migration agitation broke out, the Congress was caught flat-footed and thought matters could be resolved by resolving the competition between religious identities. Naturally, they failed, since the Ahom had moved on. They have failed again, in failing to recognize and address the plainsman-tribal divide, and that is what is at the root of these problems today.
> 
> Has there been a failure of secular India?
> 
> No.
> 
> These are not problems related to religion, these are problems related to a wholly different thing, the question of the future of the tribes. Until we address the problems of the tribals, we cannot get a resolution of this clash.



Sir, that was a good summary of the problem we are facing. The Bodo movement claimed lives of many people. You must be aware during 80s many Assamese people were killed by them. Then in the 90s they killed the Santhals by thousands. Now this time its the muslims. The cause as I, a local see it is insecurity among the Bodos that they would be marginalised in their hard got Bodoland. They would make every effort to reduce the influence of any other ethnic group which emerge as potential political rival. You are correct to assume that this is not a religious riot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

AAPSU Cautions Arunachal Govt Against Bangladeshi Immigrants | Northeast Today







*AAPSU Cautions Arunachal Govt Against Bangladeshi Immigrants*

Expressing grave concern over the situation arising out of the clashes that has rocked the Bodoland Territorial Autonomous District Council (BTAD) in the neighbouring State of Assam, the All Arunachal Pradesh Students¡¯ Union (AAPSU) has cautioned Arunachal government to keep strict vigil and pull up its intelligence apparatus so that the spillover effect of the violence involving immigrants from the neighbouring country Bangladesh isnot witnessed in the State, as reported in various regional papers.
AAPSU said, ¡°It is unfortunate to know from various media publication, if it is to be believed, that somewhere the fall out of the violence in a way is due to the presence of unaccounted numbers of illegal immigrants from the neighbouring country of Bangladesh. As such, it cannot be considered as an isolated case affecting only the BTAD region.¡± It added, ¡°The whole of the country in general and northeastern States of the region in particular should view the situation seriously, keeping in mind the complexity of the problem, which could have far reaching consequences in the demographic set up andinternal security of the country.¡±
In this connection, State¡¯s apex students¡¯ body, AAPSU urged the State government to immediately instruct all the district administrations to carry out extensive Inner Line permit (ILP) drive in their respective jurisdiction to check and detect the presence of illegal immigrants. The Union also urged upon the government to take necessary stepsfor immediate renovation of the Arunachal Pradesh Public Service Commission office building that was damaged a few months ago by unidentified miscreants.


----------



## harpoon

meghdut said:


> Sir, that was a good summary of the problem we are facing. The Bodo movement claimed lives of many people. You must be aware during 80s many Assamese people were killed by them. Then in the 90s they killed the Santhals by thousands. Now this time its the muslims. The cause as I, a local see it is insecurity among the Bodos that they would be marginalised in their hard got Bodoland. They would make every effort to reduce the influence of any other ethnic group which emerge as potential political rival. You are correct to assume that this is not a religious riot.



Can non-Bodos buy land in BTC. If no, I don't think Bodos have anything to worry about being marganalized.


----------



## Kesang

Situation has improved in Assam Says Gogoi, NHRC Seeks Report
The situation has improved in the communal violence-hit areas of Assam with the government planning to send all the displaced people to their homes by Aug 15, Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi said Wednesday. nThe situation has improved in the violence-affected areas. There has not been any major incident since July 25. We have also sent back 12,000 people to their homes from relief camps, he told mediapersons in Dispur. As many 56 persons were killed after clashes broke out between Bodos and Bengali-speaking Muslims in Bodoland Territorial Areas District and Dhubri district between July19 to July 25.
Gogoi said all the people displaced by the violence would be sent to their homes with proper security by August 15. He also said security pickets would be set up in the affected areas. Police and security forces have identified 104 sensitive areas in the three districts. We have already set up 19 pickets and efforts are on to set up the remaining pickets, said Gogoi. However, night curfew is still being imposed in the affected districts. According to government reports, the clashes affected over four lakh people in Kokrajhar, Chirang and Dhubri districts. Around 5,000 houses belonging to both the communities were burnt down.
The government then set up 278 relief campsto accommodate the displaced. According to reports, six of the 56 people were killed in conflict with security persons, 61 people were injured and 11 were missing till Tuesday. The army took out a flag march in the sensitive areas and there was police and paramilitary patrolling too, a home department statement had said Tuesday.
NHRC seeks report: The National Human Rights Commission (NHRC) has issued notice to the Assam chief secretary asking for a detailed report on the recent communal violence in the state. An NHRC spokesman said it would also send a team to study the arrangements made by the government for the rehabilitation of affected people. The team would submit a report in four weeks after visiting the violence-hit areas. NHRC has asked Assam to submit its report within threeweeks. It has also asked the chief secretary toinform about the arrangements made for relief and rehabilitation of the affected peopleand the financial assistance given to them. As many as 56 persons were killed in clashes that broke out between Bodos and Bengali-speaking Muslims in Bodoland Territorial Areas District and Dhubri district between July19 to July 25.

Situation has improved in Assam Says Gogoi, NHRC Seeks Report | Northeast Today


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Assam government managed the situation fairly well. Now its time all the refugee should be sent back home with appropriate security measure. I am glad that Bengali did hold their ground and a turning point for NE states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Well I know its off-topic but just wanted a view point of Bangladeshis present over here about this woman's statement. 

PM says Bangladesh cannot help Rohingya - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English


I simply want to say I was appalled at the apathy of this woman who leads your country. I do understand you are overpopulated, your country's isn't economic power house but her attitude was just plain bad. I hate to say this but I would want to see her expression when the country she leads suffers a major catastrophe like floods and when she begs for help from foreign countries they should shrug her off saying "Hey look we are already in recession we can't help you, its not our responsibility". She also forgot that many Bangladeshis got asylum in UK itself during their own perils.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sashan said:


> That is fine. Present the fact that it is the stated position but we do not control Akshai Shin or whatever is under Pakistan. La Bong mentioned that he read about it in his school books but in my case, it was not the situation.



Even our school's history book and even the Geography book included the Aksai Chin and *** as integral part of India and mine was a state syllabus and not CBSE or ICSE. I don't really remember if they taught us about the Kashmir issue but I am quite sure abt the map...


----------



## bronxbull

Guys,thats the official disputed position.


----------



## Hello_10

Bhairava said:


> Sometimes that bland homogenous cuisine can save of you allergies coming from a variety food. And it it any coincidence that when our body is sick, we usually take a bland homogenous cuisine and not the 7 course meal ?
> 
> 
> No what is naive is you take the example of Islamic republic of Pakistan and juxtapose that on India. No my friend both are not cut from the same cloth. For starters we dont have books or mullahs preaching who is the true Hindu and who are wajb-ul-qatl. We dont have a religion whose initiating ceremony begins with "there is no god except Shiva".
> 
> India may/may not have been a garden of peace, but it definitely would have been a more peaceful place. As you said caste violence may be there, but isn't it relatively ok for 5 people to die from a single incident than 50 people to die from multiple incidents. Moreover while I can visibly see caste differences getting melted away, I'm afraid I cant say the same for inter-faith differences.



population of Hindus in 1948 was around 87% of total population and of Muslim 8% only, while right now population of Hindus is around 78% and of Muslims around 18% then its just because India never had any type of "Hindu Revolution", (like Islamic Revolutions in different Islamic countries, including Christian Western nations who try to dominate minorities in a 'liberal' way.) Secularism of India is simply because of Hinduism and this also means that until Hindu population will remain dominant in India, secularism will be maintained in India......... these wrong ID Indians, or illegal bangladeshi migrants like Joe, argue all these as they are more in hate of scularism of Hinduism. Its the 87% Hindus Majority in 1948 who gave respect to Mr Kalam, which was certainly not possible in either a Muslim or Christian nation . see how Hindu/Sikhs were removed from Pakistan and now Shia/Ahmedi on traget. even by force, India will have to resist the intentions of these wrong ID Indians otherwise India will finally become a country like how they have made Pakistan/Bangladesh............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*5 killed in fresh violence in lower Assam, toll rises to 61*

GUWAHATI: After a calm of ten days fresh violence broke out in parts of lower Assam claiming five lives and pushing the overall toll to 61 today. 

Three bodies bearing bullet wounds were found in Chirang and two from Kokrajhar district, where one person is reported missing, police said. 

Chirang Superintendent of Police Kumar Sanjiv Krishna said the three - father and his two sons - had left the camp for displaced persons at Kawatika village of Chirang district in the afternoon yesterday and their bodies were found today. 

"They left the camp without informing anybody and without any security. Since then they were untraced. Today we found their bodies at Borlangshu village at Chirang district," he said. 

Tension prevails in Chirang districts following recovery of the bodies and there are reports of minority community protesting on the streets against the death of the three men. 

Inspector General of Police (Bodoland Territorial Areas District) S N Singh told PTI that two more bodies have been recovered from Kokrajhar, while one person was reported missing. 

Additional reinforcements of police and para military forces have been rushed to the affected areas, where forces are already deployed since the outbreak of Bodo-Muslim clashes in July, Singh said. 

Night curfew continues in Kokrajhar and Chirang, which are part of Bodoland Territorial Autonomous Districts, and Dhubri, which is outside it.

5 killed in fresh violence in lower Assam, toll rises to 61 - The Times of India


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

BBC News - Thousands flee violence threats in Indian city of Bangalore



> *Thousands of people from India's north-eastern states have fled the southern city of Bangalore amid fears that they will be targeted in attacks.*
> 
> Indian Home Secretary RK Singh blamed the mass exodus on "rumour mongering".
> 
> He insisted there was was no threat to anyone from the north-east living anywhere in the country.
> 
> Correspondents say the rumours of attacks may be linked to clashes in the north-eastern state of Assam last month.
> 
> *More than 300,000 people fled after fighting between indigenous Bodo tribes and Muslims in Assam.*
> 
> Fresh violence between the two sides was reported on Thursday when a mob burnt down a bus and a road bridge, reports say.
> 
> Police said local Muslims blocked a highway in protest against an overnight incident in which a group of Bodos set a car on fire near Rangiya, 60km (40 miles) west of Assam's main city of Guwahati.
> 
> *'All frightened'*
> 
> The main railway station in Bangalore was flooded with migrant workers from north-eastern states after rumours spread on Wednesday.
> 
> The railways ran special trains to the north-east to cope with the rush, officials said.
> 
> There are 250,000 people from the north-east living and working in Bangalore, which is often referred to as the Silicon Valley of India.
> 
> Many of them are students, security guards and workers in the hospitality sector.
> 
> Around 4,000 fled on Wednesday, a senior police officer in the city told the BBC.
> 
> He said that rumours about possible violence were spread by text messages.
> 
> "We will soon catch hold of people who sent out these messages," said the police officer.
> 
> Karnataka Chief Minister Jagdish Shettar said that he had reassured Prime Minister Manmohan Singh that there were "no untoward incidents nor any threat to people of north-eastern states [living in Bangalore]."
> 
> He added: "I promised that [the] necessary steps would be taken to give protection to these people."
> 
> Manoj, a security guard from a north-east state, told the BBC that residents of the region were "all frightened".
> 
> "My friend [from the region] was threatened by a knife-wielding man saying that he should leave the city if he cared for his life," he said.
> 
> A worker at a city restaurant from the region said there were "rumours that people from the north-east would be attacked".
> 
> The rumours came a day after a 22-year-old Tibetan student was allegedly attacked in Mysore city near Bangalore by two people who suspected him of being from the north-east.
> 
> Many young people from the restive north-east region have migrated to the cities of Delhi, Mumbai and Bangalore in search of better jobs and education.


----------



## Vinod2070

Some people in Bangalore need a *treatment*.

They are gonna get it. Soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Whatever is happening now are not very good signs...... This has gone too far...


----------



## SHAMK9

its still going on?


----------



## Android

SHAMK9 said:


> its still going on?


its just the begining


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

BBC News - Thousands continue to flee Indian cities



> The exodus of people from India's north-eastern states living in the southern city of Bangalore continues with more migrant workers fleeing.
> 
> There are reports of people from the region fleeing the the cities of Chennai (Madras) and Pune as well.
> 
> PM Manmohan Singh has appealed for calm and said peace "must be maintained at any cost".
> 
> Officials have blamed the exodus on "rumour mongering" linked to clashes in the north-eastern Assam state.
> 
> More than 300,000 people fled after fighting between indigenous Bodo tribes and Muslim settlers in Assam.
> 
> Fresh violence between the two sides was reported on Thursday when a mob set fire to a bus and a road bridge, reports say. At least nine people were reported to be injured in clashes.
> 
> The main railway station in Bangalore was flooded with migrant workers from north-eastern states for a second successive day on Thursday to catch three special trains to the north-east.
> 
> A senior Bangalore official told the BBC that nearly 15,000 people from the region had left the city since Wednesday, when the rumours broke out.
> 
> There are 250,000 people from the north-east living and working in Bangalore, which is often referred to as the Silicon Valley of India.
> 
> Many of them are students, security guards and workers in the hospitality sector.
> 
> A minister in the local government S Suresh Kumar told the Press Trust of India that the exodus was "not due to a threat factor, but due to the anxiety [of the people leaving] to be with their parents when Assam has been gripped by violence".
> 
> The rumours of attacks have spread to neighbouring Chennai in Tamil Nadu state, and Pune in Maharashtra to the north-west, reports say.
> 
> Workers and students from the north-east - mostly from Assam - living in Chennai arrived at the railway station to board to special trains to take them home, one report said.
> 
> "Nothing has happened till now, but we are very sure something really bad is going to happen. Our Bangalore friends have said we have to leave," Bishnu, a migrant worker from Assam, told The Hindu newspaper.
> 
> Reports of a similar exodus are being reported from western Pune city, where many north-east people working in the city are reported to have fled.
> 
> The rumours of attacks have been spread through text messages and the social media. There have been a few reports of people being threatened to leave.
> 
> "We must work together to ensure that all people from other states do not feel threatened by rumour mongering and text messages," PM Manmohan Singh said.
> 
> Many young people from the restive north-east region have migrated to the cities of Delhi, Mumbai and Bangalore in search of better jobs and education.


----------



## jbond197

Vinod2070 said:


> Some people in Bangalore need a *treatment*.
> 
> They are gonna get it. Soon.



Yes but only the goons who are involved in the act not any innocent one..



The_Showstopper said:


> Whatever is happening now are not very good signs...... This has gone too far...



Someone's love for illegals is gonna cost them heavily.


----------



## Dance

BRAJAKHAL, India &#8212; Like a fever, fear has spread across India this week, from big cities like Bangalore to smaller places like Mysore, a contagion fueling a message: Run. Head home. Flee. And that is what thousands of migrants from the country&#8217;s distant northeastern states are doing, jamming into train stations in an *exodus challenging the Indian ideals of tolerance and diversity.*

What began as an isolated communal conflict here in the remote state of Assam, a vicious if obscure fight over land and power between Muslims and the indigenous Bodo tribe, has unexpectedly set off widespread panic among northeastern migrants who had moved to more affluent urban cities for a piece of India&#8217;s rising prosperity.

A swirl of unfounded rumors, spread by text messages and social media, has warned of attacks by Muslims against northeastern migrants, prompting the panic and the exodus. Indian leaders, deeply alarmed, have pleaded for calm, and Prime Minister Manmohan Singh appeared in Parliament on Friday to denounce the rumor mongering and offer reassurance to northeastern migrants.

&#8220;What is at stake is the unity and integrity of our country,&#8221; Mr. Singh said. &#8220;What is at stake is communal harmony.&#8221;

The hysteria in several of the country&#8217;s most advanced urban centers has underscored the deep roots of ethnic tensions in India, where communal conflict is usually simplified as Hindu versus Muslim yet is often far more complex. For decades, Indian leaders have mostly managed to isolate and triangulate regional ethnic conflicts, if not always resolve them, but the public panic this week is a testament to how the old strategies may be less effective in an information age.

Last week, the central government started moving to stabilize Assam, where at least 78 people have been killed and more than 300,000 have fled their homes for refugee camps. Then Muslims staged a large, angry protest in Mumbai, the country&#8217;s financial capital, on the western coast. A wave of fear began sweeping through northeastern migrants after several people from the northeast were beaten up in Pune, a city not far from Mumbai.

By Wednesday and Thursday, the exodus had begun. So many people were pouring into train stations in Bangalore and Chennai that the Railways Ministry later added special services to certain northeastern cities. By Friday, even as some of the fears eased in the biggest cities, people were leaving smaller cities, including Mysore and Mangalore.

To many northeastern migrants, the impulse to rush home &#8212; despite the trouble in Assam &#8212; is a reminder of how alienated many feel from mainstream India. The northeast, tethered to the rest of the country by a narrow finger of land, has always been neglected. Populated by a complex mosaic of ethnic groups, the northeast has also been plagued by insurgencies and rivalries as different groups compete for power.

*Here in Assam, the underlying frictions are over the control of land, immigration pressures and the fight for political power. The savagery and starkness of the violence have been startling. Of the 78 people killed, some were butchered. More than 14,000 homes have been burned. That 300,000 people are in refugee camps is remarkable; had so many people fled across sub-Saharan Africa to escape ethnic persecution, a humanitarian crisis almost certainly would have been declared.*

&#8220;If we go back and they attack us again, who will save us?&#8221; asked Subla Mushary, 35, who is now living with her two teenage daughters at a camp for Bodos. &#8220;I have visited my home. There is nothing left.&#8221;

Assam, which has about 31 million people, has a long history of ethnic strife. The current violence is focused on the westernmost region of the state, which is claimed by the Bodos as their homeland. For years, Bodo insurgent groups fought for political autonomy, with some seeking statehood and others seeking to create an independent Bodo nation.

In 2003, India&#8217;s central government, then led by the Bharatiya Janata Party, brokered a deal in which Bodo insurgents agreed to cease their rebellions in exchange for the creation of a special autonomous region, now known as the Bodoland Territorial Autonomous Districts. It was a formula long used by Indian leaders to subdue regional rebellions: persuade rebels to trade the power of the gun for the power of the ballot box.

Now the Bodos dominate the government overseeing the autonomous districts, even though they are not a majority, accounting for about 29 percent of a population otherwise splintered among Muslims, other indigenous tribal groups, Hindus and other native Assamese. Competition over landownership is a source of rivalry and resentment: the land rights of Muslims are tightly restricted inside the special districts, even though they constitute the region&#8217;s second-largest group, after the Bodos.

&#8220;This whole fight is about land and capturing power,&#8221; said Maulana Badruddin Ajmal, a member of Parliament and a Muslim leader in a neighboring district. &#8220;It is not a religious fight.&#8221;

These resentments exploded in July and early August, after an escalating cycle of attacks between Muslims and Bodos. Soon entire villages were being looted and burned. The authorities have made few arrests, and each side has blamed the other. The Bodos say illegal Muslim immigrants from Bangladesh are streaming into the autonomous districts and taking over vacant land, and Muslims say such claims are a smokescreen intended to disguise a Bodo campaign to drive out rightful Muslim residents in a campaign similar to ethnic cleansing.

During the worst violence, the state government in Assam seemed paralyzed. One issue is that many former Bodo rebels never turned over their automatic weapons; some Muslims driven from their homes say Bodos scared them off by firing AK-47s into the air.

To visit some of the affected villages is to witness the eerie silence of lives brutally interrupted. In Brajakhal, the entire Muslim section was burned and looted, while the homes of non-Muslims were left untouched. In the nearby village of Chengdala, each side apparently attacked the other &#8212; both the Bodo and Muslim homes are destroyed, with a handful of others left standing.

Sumitra Nazary, a Bodo woman, said her elderly father was bludgeoned to death with an ax.

&#8220;He was paralyzed,&#8221; she said. &#8220;He couldn&#8217;t run away.&#8221;

It is uncertain when the people in the refugee camps will be able to return to their villages. Paramilitary units and Assam police officers have erected temporary guard posts outside many of the destroyed or looted villages, promising security. Meanwhile, Assam&#8217;s chief minister ordered refugees to begin returning to their homes this week, even as new violence was reported in some areas.

At the camps, life is increasingly miserable. This week, two members of the National Commission for Minorities visited the region and documented problems with sanitation, malnutrition and living conditions at different camps, particularly those inhabited by Muslims. One camp had 10 makeshift toilets for 4,300 people. At another camp, they reported, more than 6,500 people were crammed into a converted high school, including 30 pregnant women.

The scene was little different at a Muslim refugee camp created at the Srirampur R.M.E. School. More than 5,200 people were living on the grounds, crowded under the shade of trees to hide from the broiling midday sun.

Goi Mohammad Sheikh, 39, had delivered his wife and five children to the camp but was returning to their village at night to protect their home. It had been looted but not burned, he said, and he and a group of other men were standing guard.

&#8220;We want to protect our houses,&#8221; he said. &#8220;In some villages, it will not be possible to go back. It is too dangerous. But we will not leave our village. If they kill us, let them kill us. How do we leave our motherland?&#8221;

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/18/w...rom-indian-state-of-assam.html?pagewanted=all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

The_Showstopper said:


> Whatever is happening now are not very good signs...... This has gone too far...



It happened because Assam did not have a CM like Narendra Modi. 

If he was ruling the state, this shyte won't have happened ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Sashan said:


> Secularism in pure form is good. But what is practiced in India is pseudo-secularism counting on votebanks and compromising on secular values ( Gandhi - support for Khilafat, Rajiv - Shahbano case and opening of Babri Masjid for prayer to Hindus, Karunanidhi's nonsense against Ram but keeps mum against other religious gods, Indira promoting Bhindranwale and going against him later). So I feel this is nothing but failure of secularism in India. This is similar to the communism. Utopian communism is painted as good for common people. But the forms practiced by USSR, Cambodia etc. showcased the failure.



Real secularism is actually denounced as communal in India. #UniformCivilCode.

True Story.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DARKY

Tshering22 said:


> It happened because Assam did not have a CM like Narendra Modi.
> 
> If he was ruling the state, this shyte won't have happened ever.



Yes Assamese people must have a CM like Modi... he would make a good solution there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anish1

Islamist Congress govt supporting bangladeshis over Indians.
Shamefull but expected from muslim traitors they are muslims ar the end of the day.

Islamist Congress govt supporting bangladeshis over Indians.
Shamefull but expected from muslim traitors they are muslims ar the end of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tangent

The days of Congress is numbered.. with Modi in power in 2014 (or earlier), he just have to spray DDT or any insecticides on these parasitic bangladesies settlers in NE.


----------



## The_Showstopper

jbond197 said:


> Yes but only the goons who are involved in the act not any innocent one..



Nice to know that you also think this way....




jbond197 said:


> Someone's love for illegals is gonna cost them heavily.



Seems like your love to hate a particular sect is doing no good to you... Get well soon



DARKY said:


> Yes Assamese people must have a CM like Modi... he would make a good solution there...



Let the Assamese decide.... Poor guy his good solution is still haunting him even after pouring out so much 'Sadhbhavna'



Tshering22 said:


> It happened because Assam did not have a CM like Narendra Modi.
> 
> If he was ruling the state, this shyte won't have happened ever.



Assam is no Gujarat... Its complexities would have burnt Modi's @ss


----------



## Sashan

KS said:


> Real secularism is actually denounced as communal in India. #UniformCivilCode.
> 
> True Story.




I agree if someone suggests Uniform civil code, it will be called as right wing agenda. I am frustrated at how much the congress and the supposedly esteemed leaders have taken India for a ride.


----------



## Bhairava

The_Showstopper said:


> Assam is no Gujarat... Its complexities would have burnt Modi's @ss



The Assamese natives are much more vicious,short tempered and well armed (_most of the NE insurgent movement have only signed ceasefire agreements..they have NOT been disarmed and they sit upon huge caches of arms and ammo_) than the average Gujju baniya. And these illegal Bangladeshi migrants are finding it the hard way.

Now that tens of thousands of NE from different parts of the country are streaming into Assam, jobless, frustrated and angry - who do you think they will take their anger upon at the slightest provocation ? Yep you guessed it right - the Bangladeshi muslim in Assam.

The violently protesting muslims thinking they are doing a great service to your brotherhood in Assam have actually harmed them more than you can imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

The_Showstopper said:


> Let the Assamese decide.... Poor guy his good solution is still haunting him even after pouring out so much 'Sadhbhavna'



Guess your daily earnings from the mullahs is complete for today? 





> Assam is no Gujarat... Its complexities would have burnt Modi's @ss



True. Assam and infact entire NE is not like rest of India; we don't take it up the rear unlike you do.



Bhairava said:


> The Assamese natives are much more vicious,short tempered and well armed (_most of the NE insurgent movement have only signed ceasefire agreements..they have NOT been disarmed and they sit upon huge caches of arms and ammo_) than the average Gujju baniya. And these illegal Bangladeshi migrants are finding it the hard way.
> 
> Now that tens of thousands of NE from different parts of the country are streaming into Assam, jobless, frustrated and angry - who do you think they will take their anger upon at the slightest provocation ? Yep you guessed it right - the Bangladeshi muslim in Assam.
> 
> The violently protesting muslims thinking they are doing a great service to your brotherhood in Assam have actually harmed them more than you can imagine.



Don't make him bleed his heart out, dude. If you tell him all this, he would as well call his masters to get you arrested. 

Some people have no empathy and like to take joy out of others' worries.


----------



## Bhairava

Tshering22 said:


> Don't make him bleed his heart out, dude. If you tell him all this, he would as well call his masters to get you arrested.
> 
> Some people have no empathy and *like to take joy out of others' worries*.



I dont think the katuas who were indulging in the violence were intelligent enough to even understand that. They think they are doing a great service to the Islamic ummah by their action. Far from it. Most fence-sitters ( phoney liberal Hindus) are shedding their inhibitions and are taking a side while the NEterners themselves are increasingly becoming united against the common foe - Bangladeshi Muslim. This violence though bad in the short-term will lead to a 'solution' in the long term.


----------



## Tshering22

Bhairava said:


> I dont think the katuas who were indulging in the violence were intelligent enough to even understand that. They think they are doing a great service to the Islamic ummah by their action. Far from it. Most fence-sitters ( phoney liberal Hindus) are shedding their inhibitions are taking a side while the NEterners themselves are increasingly becoming united against the common foe - Bangladeshi Muslim. This violence though bad in the short-term will lead to a 'solution' in the long term.



It is now more than just the Hindu community. Entire Northeast is fed up of this. The people attacked in Pune and other cities in the last 2 days (the genuine attacks) were not Assamese but Manipuri and Mizo. 

So effectively, the Muslim community simply attacked the entire NE for just protecting illegal foreigners in our country. 

That was very wrong. After the attack on Buddha statue in UP, it is very shameful that secularists still defend the aggressors and call the actual victims as the aggressors.

Is simply shows their loyalty.


----------



## KS

Assam violence: Rehabilitate Muslims after verifying citizenship status, say Bodo groups - India - Assam - ibnlive



> *Guwahati:** Two Bodo groups including the National Democratic Front of Bodoland's (NDFB) pro-talk faction on Saturday demanded that the Assam government verify the citizenship status of the Bengali-speaking Muslims, displaced during last month's clashes, before rehabilitating them.*
> 
> The pro-talk faction of the NDFB, also known as NDFB (Progressive) and People's Joint Action Committee for Bodoland Movement - a conglomeration of several Bodo and non-Bodo organisations in the Bodoland Territorial Areas District - also threatened to launch a vigorous movement if this is not done.
> 
> *The NDFB pro-talk faction's secretary-general Gobinda Basumatary said they would not allow even a single displaced member of the community to enter the BTAD areas until their citizenship status is verified.*
> 
> The outfit also appealed the Assam government to defer the process of rehabilitation of the displaced member of the Bengali-speaking Muslim settlers till the National Register of Citizens (NRC) is updated.
> 
> A total of 77 people were killed and over four lakh people were displaced in Kokrajhar, Chirang and Dhubri districts after clashes broke between the Bodos and Bengali speaking Muslim settlers since July 19 this year.An estimated 2.5 lakh displaced Muslim migrants are now taking shelter in relief camps, mostly in Dhubri district bordering Bodo-dominated Kokrajhar district
> 
> *"Let us assert that the Bodos will not allow the migrants to enter Bodoland as long as the government doesn't update the NRC by taking 1951 as the cut-off year and detect the foreigners," Basumatary said.*
> 
> The NDFB is a rebel group that entered into a ceasefire with the government a few years back.
> 
> Basumatary also accused All India United Democratic Front (AIUDF) chief Badaruddin Ajmal for playing communal politics and held him responsible for the ongoing attack on the students and people of the northeast in other states of the country, forcing mass exodus.
> 
> Basumatary said that Bodos would not allow Ajmal to enter BTAD areas in future.He also slammed the Centre and the state government in Assam for being soft towards Bangladeshis and said that Bodos are becoming minority in their own land losing their right over land and resources and the various governments have failed to do anything in this regard.
> 
> "This is one of the reasons for which the Bodos have been demanding a separate state for last 44 years," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

These Bodo goons killing their fellow mates for the last thirty years with impunity. In 1982 they killed 2000 Muslims in two days. 

In the 90's they killed about 1500 over various issues.

This time the Indian Muslims folks fought back.

Kudos to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

fallstuff said:


> This time the Indian Muslims folks fought back.



Seeing the news coming lately -- hardly

And with more angry North Easterners streaming back into Assam adding to the groundswell the Bangladeshi muslim there is in for some serious shyt.


----------



## TopCat

KS said:


> Seeing the news coming lately -- hardly
> 
> And with more angry North Easterners streaming back into Assam adding to the groundswell the Bangladeshi muslim there is in for some serious shyt.



The people who ran away after getting some SMS will come and kick Bengali's a$$??? If that is true then India will conquer the world.


----------



## Vinod2070

KS said:


> Seeing the news coming lately -- hardly
> 
> And with more angry North Easterners streaming back into Assam adding to the groundswell the Bangladeshi muslim there is in for some serious shyt.



Its going to be a repeat telecast of something similar a few decades back. 

BD Muslims are some of the most cowardly people in the world.

They are in a spot of bother now. All over India and especially in NE.

I hope few of them manage to reach back with only a few broken bones. To tell the tale and prevent the next lot from meeting their fate.


----------



## TopCat

Vinod2070 said:


> Its going to be a repeat telecast of something similar a few decades back.
> 
> *BD Muslims are some of the most cowardly people in the world.*
> They are in a spot of bother now. All over India and especially in NE.
> 
> I hope few of them manage to reach back with only a few broken bones. To tell the tale and prevent the next lot from meeting their fate.




Muhahahahahah... You sure bro?


----------



## Vinod2070

iajdani said:


> Muhahahahahah... You sure bro?



Never been more sure.


----------



## KS

iajdani said:


> The people who ran away after getting some SMS will come and kick Bengali's a$$??? If that is true then India will conquer the world.


 
You dont get it..do you ?


In South India the North Easterners suffer from a big cultural disconnect and they stay together in places leaving behind all their tribesmen, relatives back there. So naturally here they will not indulge in antics. But North Easterners in North East are an entirely different ball game. These are the same people who thrashed the Mughals and Brits and some puny skinny Bangalis would not stand in front of them on their home turf. Not to forget most of these tribes in North East have huge caches of arms and ammo from their insurgent days and what better way to spend them than on illegal Bangalis ?


----------



## Stumper

KS said:


> You dont get it..do you ?
> 
> 
> In South India the North Easterners suffer from a big cultural disconnect and they stay together in places leaving behind all their tribesmen, relatives back there. So naturally here they will not indulge in antics. But North Easterners in North East are an entirely different ball game. These are the same people who thrashed the Mughals and Brits and some puny skinny Bangalis would not stand in front of them on their home turf. Not to forget most of these tribes in North East have huge caches of arms and ammo from their insurgent days and what better way to spend them than on illegal Bangalis ?


Mate, he is not worth your time. He and his ilks are religious terrorists, who prey on humans as long as it serves their political and religious agenda.


----------



## pk_baloch

Kesang said:


>



cute little baby


----------



## TopCat

KS said:


> You dont get it..do you ?
> 
> 
> In South India the North Easterners suffer from a big cultural disconnect and they stay together in places leaving behind all their tribesmen, relatives back there. So naturally here they will not indulge in antics. But North Easterners in North East are an entirely different ball game. These are the same people who thrashed the Mughals and Brits and some puny skinny Bangalis would not stand in front of them on their home turf. Not to forget most of these tribes in North East have huge caches of arms and ammo from their insurgent days and what better way to spend them than on illegal Bangalis ?



No I did not get it. Its not just a strategic retreat but simply cowardly exodus. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

iajdani said:


> No I did not get it. Its not just a strategic retreat but simply cowardly exodus. LOL



They gotta take these cowards head on. What happened in Assam was an attempt to repeat 1982. That attempt was defeated. Thats the reason there aren't thousands of dead bodies. 

It doesn't matter the size of the opponent, you gotta kick back. Thats the way to do it. They die, they die for a cause. They have to learn to do it on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Tshering22 said:


> Guess your daily earnings from the mullahs is complete for today?



Its seems you haven't been fed well off late by your master, no wonder I can see the frustration in your posts



Tshering22 said:


> True. Assam and infact entire NE is not like rest of India; we don't take it up the rear unlike you do.



 but the reality seems otherwise as these so-called illegal Bangladeshis have been making you shove it up your rear slowly and steadily since couple of decades...



Tshering22 said:


> Don't make him bleed his heart out, dude. If you tell him all this, he would as well call his masters to get you arrested.



Though I would agree with this guy's statement that these violently protesting muslims are doing no good to overall humanity and not just my brotherhood but as far as my heart bleeding is concerned, well that seems to be improbable... I am physically, emotionally and mentally fit , not sure abt you though....



Tshering22 said:


> Some people have no empathy and like to take joy out of others' worries.



Some people just seem to have empathy for their own sect but not for the others...


----------



## The_Showstopper

Tshering22 said:


> It is now more than just the Hindu community. Entire Northeast is fed up of this. The people attacked in Pune and other cities in the last 2 days (the genuine attacks) were not Assamese but Manipuri and Mizo.
> 
> *So effectively, the Muslim community simply attacked the entire NE* for just protecting illegal foreigners in our country.
> 
> That was very wrong. After the attack on Buddha statue in UP, it is very shameful that secularists still defend the aggressors and call the actual victims as the aggressors.
> 
> Is simply shows their loyalty.



There are many muslims out their who were/are against this targetting of NE people but hey you don't think twice while accusing the whole of the community over here and then speak of empathy. Doesn't suit you... Why not remove your mask and just accept that you are also one of those Chaddi Baniyas on the pay rolls of Sangh Parivar... I can already see a few of them over here...



iajdani said:


> No I did not get it. Its not just a strategic retreat but simply cowardly exodus. LOL



Strategic retreat/ cowardly exodus are not the right words to use. Even Palestinians, Rohingyas, European Jews etc fled for their lives... Would you use the same words to describe their exodus... If a person feels unsafe at a particular place, he deems it right to find a safe location, staying there would be plain stupidity... There is a saying in Urdu which goes like this "Jaan hai toh Jahaan hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhairava said:


> The Assamese natives are much more vicious,short tempered and well armed (_most of the NE insurgent movement have only signed ceasefire agreements..they have NOT been disarmed and they sit upon huge caches of arms and ammo_) than the average Gujju baniya. And these illegal Bangladeshi migrants are finding it the hard way.
> 
> Now that tens of thousands of NE from different parts of the country are streaming into Assam, jobless, frustrated and angry - who do you think they will take their anger upon at the slightest provocation ? Yep you guessed it right - the Bangladeshi muslim in Assam.
> 
> The violently protesting muslims thinking they are doing a great service to your brotherhood in Assam have actually harmed them more than you can imagine.



Its not the question of whether Bodos/natives are vicious or not. It is whether Modi would have been successful over there or not. Unlike Gujarat which had 90% hindu population and where Modi successfully polarized the population on religious lines, Assam demography is much more diverse with 65% Hindu population and even that percentage included the natives, bodos etc and there is also a presence of many regional parties to eat out his vote share and why forget the other national party. So he wouldn't have been successful as you guys claim...


----------



## The_Showstopper

North-East scare: Pak will cooperate if India provides evidence, Rehman Malik tells NDTV | NDTV.com

North-East scare: 'This is our home, why should we leave?' Video: NDTV.com

http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/ne...subsides-confidence-builds/243096?vod-related


----------



## Vinod2070

The cowardly BD Muslims can't come home from USA without an armed escort. They will be kidnapped! 

No place for them in India. They will be lucky to escape in time. I hope most can escape before the coming storm.

We have nothing against them. Just get the heck out of our country.


----------



## Bhairava

The_Showstopper said:


> Why not remove your mask and just accept that you are also one of those Chaddi Baniyas on the pay rolls of Sangh Parivar... I can already see a few of them over here...



Those 'chaddi baniyas' were the ones who were there day and night in Bangalore station distributing essential supplies, food ,water to the stranded passengers and giving them protection while your 'skull caps' and 'three-fourths' were on a rampage all over the country destroying public property, desecrating Buddha, Mahavir statues and indulging in arson, not to mention sending threatening SMS causing an exodus. So you have no ******* right to speak about them 'chaddi baniyas'. You guys - the supposedly, patriotic, sane Muslims do not even have the gall to come out in open and condemn the violence, for you will be labelled a traitor the cause. All you can do is froth in the mouth against RSS. See you just dont matter. So please spare us the emotional rhetoric.





The_Showstopper said:


> Its not the question of whether Bodos/natives are vicious or not. It is whether Modi would have been successful over there or not. Unlike Gujarat which had 90% hindu population and where Modi successfully polarized the population on religious lines, Assam demography is much more diverse with 65% Hindu population and even that percentage included the natives, bodos etc and there is also a presence of many regional parties to eat out his vote share and why forget the other national party. So he wouldn't have been successful as you guys claim...



I'm not even talking about Modi but just comparing the mobs. It is a no brainer. The NEterners piled up 2500 bangladeshi muslim bodies in just under 3 hours in Nellie. And I would not be surprised if such things happen again. And I could not care less about that.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhairava said:


> Those 'chaddi baniyas' were the ones who were there day and night in Bangalore station distributing essential supplies, food ,water to the stranded passengers and giving them protection



Even the Taliban helped the common man of Pakistan during the massive bloods, so what makes these Chaddi Baniyas different. This was a nice opportunity for these half pant wearing d!ckheads to get publicity and establish a strong hold in NE as it hasn't been good hunting ground for them.



Bhairava said:


> while your 'skull caps' and 'three-fourths' were on a rampage all over the country destroying public property, desecrating Buddha, Mahavir statues and indulging in arson, not to mention sending threatening SMS causing an exodus. So you have no ******* right to speak about them 'chaddi baniyas'. You guys - the supposedly, patriotic, sane *Muslims do not even have the gall to come out in open and condemn the violence,* for you will be labelled a traitor the cause



Seems like you forgot to read the news or probably missed them out as Chaddi Baniya glasses are not equipped to watch and read meaningful and rational articles...

Muslim clerics in Assam slam Pak-India-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos
Reassure North-East folk, say Imams | Deccan Chronicle
Muslim organizations condemn mischievous campaign against NE people Lastupdate:- Sun, 19 Aug 2012 18:30:00 GMT GreaterKashmir.com
All India Muslim Personal Law Board condemns Mumbai violence - PTI
Muslims condemn campaign against North-Eastern people; demand sources of sms
Mulims organisations condemn campaign against northeastern people, demand probe to track sources of provocative SMS - Times Of India
Muslims condemn Pak, but call for introspection - The Times of India
http://www.business-standard.com/ge...nal-law-board-condemns-mumbai-violence/43766/
http://www.hindustantimes.com/India-news/Mumbai/Muslim-groups-denounce-violence/Article1-912308.aspx
http://twocircles.net/2012aug11/mumbai_clerics_condemn_azad_maidan_violence.html



Bhairava said:


> All you can do is froth in the mouth



This sentence more aptly describes you.



Bhairava said:


> I'm not even talking about Modi but just comparing the mobs. It is a no brainer. The NEterners piled up 2500 bangladeshi muslim bodies in just under 3 hours in Nellie. And I would not be surprised if such things happen again. And I could not care less about that.



The original reply was for one of the forum members out here who boasted about how Modi's presence would have had made a different outcome. This comment was never about who were good at massacring...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

what a shameless allegation. This is a perfect one they can stir up the wars between Muslim and NE locals and the only beneficiary will be the Hindus majority. yet they still get such a good excuses of blame us.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...behind-n-e-exodus-centre-3.html#ixzz249DZhUXi


----------



## Bhairava

The_Showstopper said:


> Even the Taliban helped the common man of Pakistan during the massive bloods, so what makes these Chaddi Baniyas different. This was a nice opportunity for these half pant wearing d!ckheads to get publicity and establish a strong hold in NE as it hasn't been good hunting ground for them.



How does it matter to the stranded passengers that they did this for publicity ? That water was still water which quenched their thirst and that food was still food which satiated their hunger.They had the common sense to come out and help the stranded passengers with food, water and essential supplies. What did your skull caps and three-fourths do except sending hate sms ?

So you have no right to speak ill of them. Especially when the extremists in your community was responsible for the exodus in the first place.





The_Showstopper said:


> Seems like you forgot to read the news or probably missed them out as Chaddi Baniya glasses are not equipped to watch and read meaningful and rational articles...



All talk and no show. 50K came out on the streets in Mumbai and much more on the streets of Lucknow to loot,destroy and indulge in arson. How many hundreds came out in streets to express solidarity with the North Easterners ?

You think these mere statements will wash them off their responsibility. Take your madarsah propaganda elsewhere.



The_Showstopper said:


> The original reply was for one of the forum members out here who boasted about how Modi's presence would have had made a different outcome. This comment was never about who were good at massacring...


 
Yes he would have made a difference. The illegals would not have got ration cards, voting ids and allowed to have been settled in the first place for cheap vote bank politics.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhairava said:


> How does it matter to the stranded passengers that they did this for publicity ? That water was still water which quenched their thirst and that food was still food which satiated their hunger.They had the common sense to come out and help the stranded passengers with food, water and essential supplies. What did your skull caps and three-fourths do except sending hate sms ?
> 
> So you have no right to speak ill of them. Especially when the extremists in your community was responsible for the exodus in the first place.



The same can be said abt Taliban, even their water is water and their food is also food. Indeed it was common sense to utilize such a good opportunity to gain publicity, expand their network so that they can reap the benefits later on...



Bhairava said:


> All talk and no show. 50K came out on the streets in Mumbai and much more on the streets of Lucknow to loot,destroy and indulge in arson. How many hundreds came out in streets to express solidarity with the North Easterners ?
> 
> You think these mere statements will wash them off their responsibility. Take your madarsah propaganda elsewhere.



Oh yeah I know nothing can convince a Chaddi baniya...



Bhairava said:


> Yes he would have made a difference. The illegals would not have got ration cards, voting ids and allowed to have been settled in the first place for cheap vote bank politics.



He could have only made a difference when he would have been in power which looks improbable atleast the ground scenario seems so... And he would have been forced to start as many Sadhbhavna missions as he can which can easily be termed as cheap vote bank politics...


----------



## The_Showstopper

The Chaddi Baniyas should take a note of this below article. I am not  after seeing this.

20% of banned hate sites put up by Hindu groups - The Times of India

*20% of banned hate sites put up by Hindu groups*

NEW DELHI: The clamour over Pakistan fanning communal passions in India through social networking sites has missed a crucial detail. Around 20% of the web pages  blocked by government agencies  were uploaded by right-wing Hindu fundamentalists seeking to polarize the country on communal lines. 

In these posts doctored images or videos showing alleged atrocities against tribal Bodos by Muslims have been tagged with provocative captions and point to extremist Hindu groups trying to fish in troubled waters to target minorities and fan tensions. 

Sources in agencies involved in scanning internet and blocking inflammatory web pages say several posts had pictures or videos of Tibetans self-immolations in protest against Chinese occupation. These posts were, however, captioned as atrocities against "Assamese Hindus" by "illegal" migrant Muslims. 

"Several images had been cropped in a way to obliterate the background that could have revealed the actual context of the pictures," said an official. 

*Agencies have also found clues indicating a large number of SMSs that spread panic among the northeast Indians living across the country were also generated by fringe Hindu groups. The panic led to a mass exodus of people from the north-east from several cities, including Pune, Bangalore and Chennai. 

"Everyone is trying to ride the Assam conflict bandwagon for their own parochial and political gains. Right-wing Hindu groups have played a major role in spreading panic among the north-easterners," said the official.* Their portrayal of all Bodos as Hindus is also inaccurate as some are Christians. 

*Sources said days before the exodus from Bangalore began, rabid SMSs about killing of four persons from the north-east and a fatwa being issued against people from the region started doing the rounds. These messages are suspected to have been spread by right-wing groups too. 
*
*A recent input from Bangalore about three women planning to bomb a train turned out to be a red herring. Later, the input was traced to an activist of Bajrang Dal. 

Videos allegedly showing unfurling of a Pakistani flag on August 15 in Hyderabad were uploaded questioning the integrity and patriotism of Muslims in the Indian city. The video was found to be that of Pakistan's Hyderabad. 
*
Another right-wing group, inspired by Dara Singh, the killer of Australian missionary Graham Steins, called the Assam conflict a handiwork of Christian missionaries who have allegedly armed Bodos. 

*"Several right-wing groups are trying to increase their influence in the north-east. Some mainstream groups too have been trying to woo tribals across the nation and so have openly pledged support to Bodo struggle. They see the present conflict as the best situation to make inroads in the north-east. The attempt is also at polarizing the entire nation as Indians versus immigrant Muslims to gain political ground," said the official. 
*
Several Hindu groups have also come forward to help fleeing north-easterners. RSS and certain other Hindu outfits arranged for food and other services for north-easterners fleeing Bangalore. They even exhorted them to not to flee as the group would protect them. 

The ABVP even set up 24-hour helplines in 20 cities across India for students from the north-east. Bajrang Dal too called bandhs in riot-affected districts in Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185067_10151053607912732_155000109_n.jpg


----------



## Secur

What does Govt of India has to say about this ?  ... Since of course according to them , Pakistan was responsible for all the violence and mass exodus ...


----------



## Joe Shearer

Secur said:


> What does Govt of India has to say about this ?  ... Since of course according to them , Pakistan was responsible for all the violence and mass exodus ...



Read the papers, perhaps?


----------



## ajtr

*NMC entrenching minority victimhood*

By Kartikeya Tanna








The National Commission of Minorities (NCM) has stirred up a hornet&#8217;s nest by coming up with a report which indicates an excessively skewed focus on the condition of Muslims in the recent Assam riots. A team representing NCM visited the riot-hit areas in Assam to prepare a report on the condition of minorities. As *NitiCentral reported yesterday*, the NCM has effectively reduced the Assam riots to Bodos vs Muslims where Muslims are seen as the minorities and Bodos the majority.

*Asian Centre for Human Rights has criticized the NCM&#8217;s report* alleging that (a) the NCM&#8217;s identification of &#8220;minorities&#8221; for the purpose of this report is flawed (even though my view is that the NCM Act is to be blamed for such infirmities); (b) NCM did not ensure parity during its field visit in that while it visited six Muslim relief camps, it visited only one Bodo camp, thus revealing a pre-determined exercise which undermined the fact that even Bodos are as affected as the Muslims; and (c) the ill-timed release of this report at a time when restraint and responsibility was paramount has added fuel to the fire.

This is not the first time the NCM has revealed its intention to go to any lengths to secure what it considers right without any regard to the sanctity of our nation&#8217;s institutional framework. A private complaint brought before it by a Muslim woman in Gujarat who was unable to return to her village after a mob destroyed their homes and looted belongings was also the subject matter in a pending case before the Gujarat High Court as well as a part of a petition filed in the Supreme Court by the National Human Rights Commission.

Yet, instead of dismissing the complaint as per its own rules (of not taking up matters which are subjudice), the NCM had agreed to conduct a &#8220;fuller examination&#8221; by summoning Kuldeep Sharma, Rahul Sharma and RB Sreekumar &#8211; all three IPS officers known for their anti-Modi stand. It even encouraged IPS officer Sanjeev Bhatt to *sophistically expand* the scope of this otherwise narrow complaint to the larger conspiracy behind the initiation of the 2002 riots by involving Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi.

While the *NCM finally dismissed the complaint* in the third hearing, reportedly after a *letter from the Attorney General*, its reasons for dismissing the complaint are a cause of concern.

The NCM did not dismiss the complaint because the same subject matter was pending before the Indian courts or that the &#8220;larger conspiracy&#8221; involving Narendra Modi was being investigated by the SIT and dealt with by Indian courts. In fact, the NCM left it to its own &#8220;discretion&#8221; and &#8220;propriety&#8221; on whether it should take up such matters which are being dealt with by Indian courts.

Rather, it dismissed the complaint on the frivolous ground that it does not have the powers to &#8220;investigate&#8221; further into the matter when, under Section 9 of the NCM Act, it has some powers to inquire. Hypothetically, therefore, even if a Muslim from Assam has filed a petition in Indian courts, the NCM can still take up his matter if, in its &#8220;discretion&#8221;, it deems fit.

Such overzealousness on the part of the NCM indicates a serious lack of objectivity in its dealings. When NCM initiates a parallel inquiry into an area where the Supreme Court and the SIT is already involved, it effectively signals to the nation&#8217;s Muslims that it does not have trust in these bodies.

And, with this alarming lack of objectivity, some of its actions can end up having a similar impact to that on Azamgarh Muslims who have been reminded by Congress leaders like Digvijay Singh of how the Home Minister&#8217;s conclusions on the Batla House encounter are untrustworthy. While Digvijay Singh is widely known to be a loose cannon, the NCM has been envisaged as a responsible institution holding a mandate under a law passed by our Parliament.

It was never envisaged that this &#8220;effective institutional arrangement&#8221;, as the Ministry of Home Affairs Resolution dated January 12, 1978 indicates, would have the authority to overrule other institutions in the quest for championing minority rights. May be, the NCM often finds itself irrelevant in the presence of courts, parliamentary committees, inquiry commissions and human rights bodies.

And, perhaps, it might well be. The right to implement &#8220;safeguards for minorities&#8221;, however, does not mean entrenching a sense of victimhood among India&#8217;s Muslims. Being a part of India&#8217;s institutional framework, it must perform the role of integrating Indian Muslims into the mainstream. The NCM is getting perilously close to achieving the former.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

The_Showstopper said:


> The Chaddi Baniyas should take a note of this below article. I am not  after seeing this.
> 
> 20% of banned hate sites put up by Hindu groups - The Times of India
> 
> *20% of banned hate sites put up by Hindu groups*
> 
> NEW DELHI: The clamour over Pakistan fanning communal passions in India through social networking sites has missed a crucial detail. Around 20% of the web pages &#8212; blocked by government agencies &#8212; were uploaded by right-wing Hindu fundamentalists seeking to polarize the country on communal lines.
> 
> In these posts doctored images or videos showing alleged atrocities against tribal Bodos by Muslims have been tagged with provocative captions and point to extremist Hindu groups trying to fish in troubled waters to target minorities and fan tensions.
> 
> Sources in agencies involved in scanning internet and blocking inflammatory web pages say several posts had pictures or videos of Tibetans self-immolations in protest against Chinese occupation. These posts were, however, captioned as atrocities against "Assamese Hindus" by "illegal" migrant Muslims.
> 
> "Several images had been cropped in a way to obliterate the background that could have revealed the actual context of the pictures," said an official.
> 
> *Agencies have also found clues indicating a large number of SMSs that spread panic among the northeast Indians living across the country were also generated by fringe Hindu groups. The panic led to a mass exodus of people from the north-east from several cities, including Pune, Bangalore and Chennai.
> 
> "Everyone is trying to ride the Assam conflict bandwagon for their own parochial and political gains. Right-wing Hindu groups have played a major role in spreading panic among the north-easterners," said the official.* Their portrayal of all Bodos as Hindus is also inaccurate as some are Christians.
> 
> *Sources said days before the exodus from Bangalore began, rabid SMSs about killing of four persons from the north-east and a fatwa being issued against people from the region started doing the rounds. These messages are suspected to have been spread by right-wing groups too.
> *
> *A recent input from Bangalore about three women planning to bomb a train turned out to be a red herring. Later, the input was traced to an activist of Bajrang Dal.
> 
> Videos allegedly showing unfurling of a Pakistani flag on August 15 in Hyderabad were uploaded questioning the integrity and patriotism of Muslims in the Indian city. The video was found to be that of Pakistan's Hyderabad.
> *
> Another right-wing group, inspired by Dara Singh, the killer of Australian missionary Graham Steins, called the Assam conflict a handiwork of Christian missionaries who have allegedly armed Bodos.
> 
> *"Several right-wing groups are trying to increase their influence in the north-east. Some mainstream groups too have been trying to woo tribals across the nation and so have openly pledged support to Bodo struggle. They see the present conflict as the best situation to make inroads in the north-east. The attempt is also at polarizing the entire nation as Indians versus immigrant Muslims to gain political ground," said the official.
> *
> Several Hindu groups have also come forward to help fleeing north-easterners. RSS and certain other Hindu outfits arranged for food and other services for north-easterners fleeing Bangalore. They even exhorted them to not to flee as the group would protect them.
> 
> The ABVP even set up 24-hour helplines in 20 cities across India for students from the north-east. Bajrang Dal too called bandhs in riot-affected districts in Assam.




But in the midst of all the din you are forgetting something important. None of the Hindus groups were involved in any riots in the past 3 weeks - either in the participation of desecrating Mumbai war memorial or Lord Buddha and Lord Mahavira statues desecration. So the fringe hindu groups have not succeeded in what they planned to accomplish while the muslim fundamentalist groups have accomplished what they planned. Isn't it a stark contrast? And let me know what does that tell you.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sashan said:


> But in the midst of all the din you are forgetting something important. None of the Hindus groups were involved in any riots in the past 3 weeks - either in the participation of desecrating Mumbai war memorial or Lord Buddha and Lord Mahavira statues desecration. So the fringe hindu groups have not succeeded in what they planned to accomplish while the muslim fundamentalist groups have accomplished what they planned. Isn't it a stark contrast? And let me know what does that tell you.



A self-proclaimed 'centrist' over here doesn't seem to love the article posted over here I guess(There is a reason I am saying this to you), but anyways coming to the point I must say Hindu fundamentalists are more brainy than the brawny muslim fundamentalists atleast there tactics prove the point. What did muslim fundamentalists accomplish by desecrating various places. Well practically nothing except proving why they are called fringe elements and how dangerous they are in a civilized society... But hindu fundamentalists stuck to the plan i.e. plan of sowing hatred and distrust between north easterner non-muslims and muslims, a step towards making political inroads in north east and getting a step closer to their overall agenda...


----------



## ajtr

*MY TAKE ON WHY KANCHAN GUPTA WAS TARGETED*

B.RAMAN

I have known Shri Kanchan Gupta since 2000. I was a member of the National Security Advisory Board (NSAB) from 2000 to end-2002. He was working in the PMO under Shri Brajesh Mishra, the then Principal Secretary to Prime Minister Shri Atal Behari Vajpayee and National Security Adviser. Kanchan used to attend meetings of the NSAB on behalf of Shri Mishra.


2. Kanchan then went on a posting to the Indian Embassy in Cairo and we lost touch with each other. After his return from Cairo on the completion of his posting, I ran into him in 2008 -, before the 2009 elections, at a policy brain-storming organised by Shri Dayananda Sarawathi at a tourist resort near Ahmedabad. Among those who attended were Shri Narendra Modi, Chief Minister of Gujarat, Shri Mohan Bhagwat, the present chief of the RSS, Shri Ram Madhav of the RSS, Shri Arun Shourie, Shri Kanchan Gupta, Mrs. Nirmala Sitharaman, the present spokesperson of the BJP, Shri Ajit Doval, former Director, Intelligence Bureau, Shri Prakash Singh, former Director-General of the Border Security Force, and many other retired public servants. Shri L.K.Advani was to attend, but did not.


3. I was invited to make a presentation on Pakistan, which I did. One of the sessions was devoted to a discussion on what should be the media strategy of the BJP. There was a feeling amongst some of the participants that the mainstream media was not giving sufficient opportunity to the BJP and other right-wing forces to air their views on matters of national interest and even if they did on some occasions, there was a distortion of their views. It was suggested by some participants that the BJP could get over this handicap by making good use of the online media.


4. I notice that the BJP, the supporters of Shri Modi and other right-wing elements have since been trying to do so with the help of IT-savvy supporters of the Hindutva ideology in India and the US. In fact, it has been my impression that the Hindutva elements have had a head-start over the Congress in the use of the online media, including the social media networks, for the dissemination of their ideology and points of view.


5. After the meeting in 2008, I have not met Kanchan again, but we have been in touch with each other off and on through E-Mail and Tweets. We hold each other in great esteem despite differences in the way we view and analyse developments of national interests I have always thought of Kanchan as patriotic and upright. I consider him an individual of high intellectual integrity.


6.Kanchan recently resigned from &#8220;The Pioneer&#8221; in which he was holding a senior position and took charge of a new online news journal. Sometime later, I received an E-mail from a journalist working for a New Delhi-based journal which had played an active role in the witch-hunt and inquisition of Barkha Dutt of NDTV towards 2010-end. He said in his mail that he was planning a story on the BJP&#8217;s Net-based media strategy and wanted to have a discussion with me on this. His request was triggered by some comments tweeted by me some months ago on the 2008 brain-storming. Subsequently, I had also tweeted drawing attention to a report carried by Rediff on the likely net-based media budgets of the BJP and Shri Modi. I did not reply to him.


7.When I went online early on the morning of August 23,2012, I noticed some Tweets alleging that Kanchan&#8217;s Twitter line had been blocked on the orders of the Government. But, I was able to access it. However, his TL remained frozen at midnight of August 22. I tweeted to Kanchan to find out the facts. Some of my followers, who had seen this Tweet, replied that while some Internet Service Providers (ISPs) seemed to have blocked his Twitter Line, some others have not.


8. In reply to my Tweet, I received a Tweet from Kanchan by DM. I was surprised he did not reply in the normal manner , but instead chose a DM.


9.Subsequently, I saw in the media the photocopies of the four Memos issued by the Government to Internet Service Providers directing them to block certain web sites and Twitter lines. I noticed three odd features in these communications:


( a ).None of them was typed on an official letterhead.


( b ).None of them carried the stamp of the issuing Department.


( c ).While two of them spelt out at the bottom Tele/Fax and gave the numbers, two others carried pictures of a telephone and a Fax machine and gave the numbers against them.


10. I just wanted to draw the attention of my readers to these odd features. This should not be interpreted to mean I doubt the authenticity of these communications. I would like to underline that the Government itself has not denied their authenticity.


11.While three of the communications directed the blocking of the sites/lines of Islamic organisations, either in India or Pakistan, the fourth included the Twitter lines of some Hindus/Hindu entities too and asked for them to be blocked. My assessment from this is that after having initially targeted some Islamic sites/lines, the Government wanted to convey an impression to the Muslim community that it was being objective by bringing some Hindus/Hindu entities too in the lists.


12. It needs to be noted that while the Islamic sites carry on vicious, provocative propaganda, the Hindus and Hindu entities targeted by the Government do not do so. They merely counter the pernicious propaganda of the Islamic fundamentalists. The Government has sought to silence them too by targeting them.


13. In my view, Kanchan was one of those thus targeted by the Government for the following reasons:


( a ).Amongst the pro-Hindutva journalists, he is the most active online.


( b ).He is seen by the Government as spearheading the Net-based media strategy of the Hindutva and other right-wing elements.


( c ). His new online venture is seen by the Government as having been started with an eye on the 2014 elections.


14. As an online Editor, Kanchan&#8217;s dependence on social media networks for communicating with his followers, readers and contributors would be heavy. The Government wanted to needle him and create difficulties for him in developing his new online venture.


15. But the uproar over the blocking of sites/lines of journalists, particularly Kanchan, has forced the Government on the defensive and it has refrained from any follow-up action against Kanchan.


16. It is obvious to me that the attempted blocking of Kanchan indicated the Government&#8217;s keenness to take advantage of the opportunity provided by the recent panic due to the online dissemination of exaggerated reports and rumours to create difficulties in the implementation of the Net-based media strategy of the BJP and other right-wing elements. It has misfired at least for the time being. (24-8-12)


(The writer is Additional Secretary (retd), Cabinet Secretariat, Govt. of India, New Delhi, and, presently, Director, Institute For Topical Studies, Chennai, and Associate of the Chennai Centre For China Studies. E-mail: seventyone2@gmail.com Twitter @SORBONNE75)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

The_Showstopper said:


> A self-proclaimed 'centrist' over here doesn't seem to love the article posted over here I guess(There is a reason I am saying this to you), but anyways coming to the point I must say Hindu fundamentalists are more brainy than the brawny muslim fundamentalists atleast there tactics prove the point. What did muslim fundamentalists accomplish by desecrating various places. Well practically nothing except proving why they are called fringe elements and how dangerous they are in a civilized society... But hindu fundamentalists stuck to the plan i.e. plan of sowing hatred and distrust between north easterner non-muslims and muslims, a step towards making political inroads in north east and getting a step closer to their overall agenda...



If you feel that being "centrist" means pandering to the minority sentiments, you are sadly mistaken. I do not mince words. If Hindu fundamentalists have done it, I would slam them but in this case they are not the instigators. The past 3 weeks was an issue caused by muslim fundamentalists. Imagine a mosque desecrated by hindu fundamentalists or other religious people. Imagine the offense the minorities and the pseudosecularists would have taken and how long they would be holding on to it? I do not see that when a war memorial was desecrated nor when other religions' gods' statues were desecrated. And even the false propaganda that Hindu fundamentalists used to accomplish in sowing the distrust - as per the link you posted above, their contribution is only 20%. So who has made the 80& contribution?

Do you know why I contradicted you? Because I don't think you showed any remorse on the work by the muslim fundamentalists on the desecration of war memorial but rather you took offense at some some members' pointing fingers at your community. You may be a moderate one within the muslim community but folks like you fail to take on the small group of radicals. It is nothing but hypocrisy on your part what I see here. 

Here is what I posted more than a month ago - so this would explain my position here. 


"I was born a hindu but an athiest now and religion does not matter anymore for me. But I hate pseudo secularists in India who find fault with hinduism but refrain from doing the same with other religions and I would take every given opportunity to call out the hypocrisy in these pseudo secularists.

If that makes me an internet hindu, so be it and I do not give a rat's a**.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...t-online-frays-aljazeera-5.html#ixzz24c2v6AU1 "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

The_Showstopper said:


> A self-proclaimed 'centrist' over here doesn't seem to love the article posted over here I guess(There is a reason I am saying this to you), but anyways coming to the point I must say Hindu fundamentalists are more brainy than the brawny muslim fundamentalists atleast there tactics prove the point. *What did muslim fundamentalists accomplish by desecrating various places. Well practically nothing except proving why they are called fringe elements and how dangerous they are in a civilized society*... But hindu fundamentalists stuck to the plan i.e. plan of sowing hatred and distrust between north easterner non-muslims and muslims, a step towards making political inroads in north east and getting a step closer to their overall agenda...



The primitives are yet to pay for their crimes.

They must be made to.

We should not allow these scum to destroy our religious places in our own country. They need to know there is a price to pay...

I hope that happens sooner than later.

And don't forget 80% hate matrerial still came from the Islamists. Don't assume others can't pay back in the same coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Violence continues to rock lower Assam*

Guwahati, Aug 26, 2012, (PTI) :

Violence today continued to rock lower Assam where two persons were injured in a fresh attack in Kokrajhar.

Six persons, inmates of a relief camp, died in an attack at Amguri Bazar in Chirang district last night taking the death toll in the month-long mayhem to 86, police said.

State IGP (law and order) L R Bishnoi told PTI that unidentified persons attacked and left injured two persons near Salakati Railway Station in Kokrajhar at around 4 AM.

The injured have been admitted to the Bongaigaon civil hospital.

Night curfew is continuing in the troubled districts of Kokrajhar, Chirang and Dhubri after violence that started from July 19 in which more than four lakh people have been rendered homeless with most residing in relief camps.

Army presence in the areas is continuing.

Violence continues to rock lower Assam

ULFA warns non-Assamese in Assam
Guwahati, Aug 26, 2012, (IANS) :

The ULFA Sunday warned of attacks on Indians in Assam if "atrocities" on Assamese people did not halt in other parts of the country.

A statement signed by its elusive chief Paresh Baruah alleged that 14 Assamese youth had been killed in "mainland India".

"The atrocities on Assamese ... must be stopped immediately, failing which we will be forced to take necessary action on Indians living here," said the statement. 

The statement also warned India-based Muslim groups against spreading communal hatred in Assam.

It charged All India United Democratic Front chief Badaruddin Ajmal with spreading communal hatred by saying Muslims were being killed in Assam.

The ULFA statement follows ethnic violence in Assam and the consequent flight of thousands of Assamese from places like Bangalore and Pune due to mysterious telephonic threats.

ULFA warns non-Assamese in Assam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Windjammer said:


> *Violence continues to rock lower Assam*
> 
> Guwahati, Aug 26, 2012, (PTI) :
> 
> Violence today continued to rock lower Assam where two persons were injured in a fresh attack in Kokrajhar.
> 
> Six persons, inmates of a relief camp, died in an attack at Amguri Bazar in Chirang district last night taking the death toll in the month-long mayhem to 86, police said.
> 
> State IGP (law and order) L R Bishnoi told PTI that unidentified persons attacked and left injured two persons near Salakati Railway Station in Kokrajhar at around 4 AM.
> 
> The injured have been admitted to the Bongaigaon civil hospital.
> 
> Night curfew is continuing in the troubled districts of Kokrajhar, Chirang and Dhubri after violence that started from July 19 in which more than four lakh people have been rendered homeless with most residing in relief camps.
> 
> Army presence in the areas is continuing.
> 
> Violence continues to rock lower Assam
> 
> ULFA warns non-Assamese in Assam
> Guwahati, Aug 26, 2012, (IANS) :
> 
> The ULFA Sunday warned of attacks on Indians in Assam if "atrocities" on Assamese people did not halt in other parts of the country.
> 
> A statement signed by its elusive chief Paresh Baruah alleged that 14 Assamese youth had been killed in "mainland India".
> 
> "The atrocities on Assamese ... must be stopped immediately, failing which we will be forced to take necessary action on Indians living here," said the statement.
> 
> The statement also warned India-based Muslim groups against spreading communal hatred in Assam.
> 
> It charged All India United Democratic Front chief Badaruddin Ajmal with spreading communal hatred by saying Muslims were being killed in Assam.
> 
> The ULFA statement follows ethnic violence in Assam and the consequent flight of thousands of Assamese from places like Bangalore and Pune due to mysterious telephonic threats.
> 
> ULFA warns non-Assamese in Assam



i blame ISI for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3348904 said:


> i blame ISI for this



About a billion would agree with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mak2000

oFFbEAT said:


> See....this is the reason why people hate Muslims....when ever they become majority they try to dominate people of other religion/ethnicity and ultimately divide the land...
> This is the reason why Indians are supporting Burma for throwing out the Muslims.......
> 
> Sadly for the Muslims, the few non-Muslim/secular countries of the world have become well aware of their intensions....they have learnt from India's Mistake....
> 
> Thus countries like China,Russia,Burma,America now takes prompt and severe action against any indication of Muslim uprising....



What a Crap!!!

In Bangladesh at least one can declare publicly that there is nothing called communal discord although there is lots of violence and crimes taking place daily, NONE of those can be attributed to communal discord or hatred in Bangladesh. With a total number of below 15 million in Bangladesh, Hindus are living in total safety and protection. This fact is amply manifested if you see the promotion list and recruitment list in the public sector, for example. Indians will be surprised to see how Hindu minorities are appointed in many higher positions including positions as heads of organizations in Bangladesh. One will be amazed to see the scale of festivity in the cities like Dhaka and Chittagong during Hindu religious festivals like Durga Pooja etc. 

In contrast, look what is happening in the so called biggest democracy on earth. Atrocities against Muslims are sponsored by high profile politicians even while in power. Just a few days ago, a train in West Bengal was systematically raided by Hindu extremists in cold blood killing or wounding all Muslims on board. Passengers were forced to show their IDs. Anyone with Muslim names were mercilessly beaten and thrown out of the train. Hmmmmm!! What a Shame!!! 

Even those news appearing in some of the media like BBC will never be able to incite anyone in Bangladesh even if RAW tries to do some false flag operations inside Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

The_Showstopper said:


> The Chaddi Baniyas should take a note of this below article. I am not  after seeing this.
> 
> 20% of banned hate sites put up by Hindu groups - The Times of India



Does that mean 80% of the hate content is by skull caps and three fourths ?



Sashan said:


> Do you know why I contradicted you? Because I don't think you showed any remorse on the work by the muslim fundamentalists on the desecration of war memorial but rather you took offense at some some members' pointing fingers at your community. You may be a moderate one within the muslim community but folks like you fail to take on the small group of radicals. It is nothing but hypocrisy on your part what I see here.



They will go on a rampage destroying and desecrating everything in their path. but the first one to blame them for their acts becomes an Islamophobic RSS bigot. So convenient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sashan said:


> If you feel that being "centrist" means pandering to the minority sentiments, you are sadly mistaken.



If you feel that being 'centrist' means overlooking the fringe and fanatics of a particular community but targeting and blaming the whole of other community just because of the misdeeds of few fringe elements of that community then you must check its meaning once again in a standard reputed dictionary. 



Sashan said:


> I do not mince words. If Hindu fundamentalists have done it, I would slam them



I failed to see you slamming the hindu fundamentalists at least on PDF even after pointing out some of their xenophobic posts.



Sashan said:


> but in this case they are not the instigators. The past 3 weeks was an issue caused by muslim fundamentalists. Imagine a mosque desecrated by hindu fundamentalists or other religious people. Imagine the offense the minorities and the pseudosecularists would have taken and how long they would be holding on to it? I do not see that when a war memorial was desecrated nor when other religions' gods' statues were desecrated. And even the false propaganda that Hindu fundamentalists used to accomplish in sowing the distrust - as per the link you posted above, their contribution is only 20%. So who has made the 80& contribution?



How come they are not instigators when they actively played their part of disturbing communal harmony by spreading rumors. And more over its not abt who instigated whom. Going by your logic then I think you will also condone the arrest and possible torture of a christian girl and brutal killing of Christian boy as the girl committed blasphemy in Pakistan and therefore instigated these reprisals. Will you?? Two wrongs don't make a right...

Well I saw many of the 'pseudo-seculars' making a huge hue and cry abt the Mumbai violence and other similar type of things that took place. The below are a just few of the articles and debates from one of the 'psuedo-secular' media outlet abt them... 

Soldier memorial desecrated, police guns stolen, women cops molested, during Mumbai violence | NDTV.com
Mumbai top cop shunted out: Punished for doing the 'right thing'? Video: NDTV.com
Mumbai riots: The cops who fought a merciless mob | NDTV.com

False propaganda?? Wow if I post an article which vindicates hindu fundamentalist's misdeeds it becomes propaganda but if some of your friends who posts similar articles which blame the fundamentalists of other religion then you readily applaud them, These antics of yours seem to be undoing your claims of being a centrist... All the while you've been criticizing me for painting everything in religious terms but what do I see over here is something you are which you have been accusing me to be. According to what I've seen in news articles, almost all of the 80% of contribution were made by foreign elements but your post seem to suggest that these contributions are of muslims...Why are trying to bring the religion into play. Hafeez Saeed is supposedly a muslim and so is Abdul Hameed, so would you club them together. Any sensible and reasonable person after reading those articles would suggest it is the handiwork of foreign fringe elements trying to disturb communal harmony of India rather than pointing at their religious affiliation...



Sashan said:


> Do you know why I contradicted you? Because I don't think you showed any remorse on the work by the muslim fundamentalists on the desecration of war memorial but rather you took offense at some some members' pointing fingers at your community.



Why should I show remorse?? I haven't committed the crime. Will you show remorse for a crime you didn't commit? Yes I was disgusted at the apathy of these goons who committed this crime and I repeatedly condemned these acts which you failed to take notice. 



Sashan said:


> You may be a moderate one within the muslim community but folks like you fail to take on the small group of radicals. It is nothing but hypocrisy on your part what I see here.



I always criticized things which are wrong irrespective of their religious affiliation and I don't think folks like me have failed to take on the radicals as me and people like me criticized them. Like-minded people of my community came out to show solidarity and condemn the attacks on North Easterners that happened all over India... 



Sashan said:


> Here is what I posted more than a month ago - so this would explain my position here.
> 
> 
> "I was born a hindu but an athiest now and religion does not matter anymore for me. But I hate pseudo secularists in India who find fault with hinduism but refrain from doing the same with other religions and I would take every given opportunity to call out the hypocrisy in these pseudo secularists.
> 
> If that makes me an internet hindu, so be it and I do not give a rat's a**.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...t-online-frays-aljazeera-5.html#ixzz24c2v6AU1 "



Whether you choose to be Hindu or a atheist is your personal thing but I hope you also hate the pseudo nationalists as much as you hate the pseudo secularists as both are dangerous to the society...



Vinod2070 said:


> The primitives are yet to pay for their crimes.
> 
> They must be made to.
> 
> We should not allow these scum to destroy our religious places in our own country. They need to know there is a price to pay...
> 
> I hope that happens sooner than later.




I hope these primitives and primitives from all religious affiliations get punished for their acts...




Vinod2070 said:


> And don't forget 80% hate matrerial still came from the Islamists. Don't assume others can't pay back in the same coin.



I would rather say that they came from some foreign source who had vested interest in destroying the social fabric of our country.



Bhairava said:


> Does that mean 80% of the hate content is by skull caps and three fourths ?



It means that all most all of the 80% are from the foreign sources who had a ulterior motive of dividing India to which the remaining 20% actively supported their cause... 



Bhairava said:


> They will go on a rampage destroying and desecrating everything in their path. but the first one to blame them for their acts becomes an Islamophobic RSS bigot. So convenient.



First one to blame the whole of the community for wrongdoings of few will obviously become Islamophobic RSS bigot...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

The_Showstopper said:


> It means that all most all of the 80% are from the foreign sources who had a ulterior motive of dividing India to which the remaining 20% actively supported their cause...



So 20% is from local chaddi baniyas and the remaining 80% is from foreign "vested interests". And the Muslims of India who just did not spread those rumors,who just did not riot in Ranchi, Mumbai, Lucknow are all dhoodh ki dhulai. Who do you expect to fool, frankly ?

How difficult is for you to acknowledge "yes some of my community men did go the wrong way in rioting and damaging public property, yes some of the mullahs in my community did go the wrong way in inciting the youth after jummah prayers ?" and I apologize for them. If you cant take that responsibility dont expect the Hindus to do the same when a Banjrang Dali goes on a rampage somewhere sometime. And this is exactly how communal polarization begins . Sorry, it has already begun thanks to the likes of you.

The truth is even if the hate sms were from across the border _(I personally dont buy that crap from GoI. There are enough bigots among the indian muslims to put the pak*s to shame)_, the groundwork of rioting, damaging public property and even attacking north eastern students in some places were done by none other than , yours truthfully. The first step in solving any problem is accepting its exists. You have not even crossed the first step in solving it. Blindly acting in denial on an online forum may give you a false sense of victory, but sorry it is exactly what it is - a false sense of victory. 




The_Showstopper said:


> First one to blame the whole of the community for wrongdoings of few will obviously become Islamophobic RSS bigot...



Dont gimme this classic get-away. 

What has the so-called, "sane-muslims" done to not blame them too ? We saw 50000 fanatics out there desecrating and destroying everything in their path for their Ummah. How many hundred came out in street to protest that ? None. So I take it that the so called sane-muslim is actually a chameleon. He will fake an indignation publicly that these people do not represent him, support them privately and once the balance of power is shifted in their power will immediately suck to those very fanatics publicly.

And the fact that your have not explicitly condemned their actions and only tried to deflect the blame only proves you are one of those "same-muslims" described above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhairava said:


> So 20% is from local chaddi baniyas and the remaining 80% is from foreign "vested interests". And the Muslims of India who just did not spread those rumors,who just did not riot in Ranchi, Mumbai, Lucknow are all dhoodh ki dhulai. Who do you expect to fool, frankly ?



Chaddi baniyas seem to jump to conclusions even b4 reading. The above is a classic example. Just go through my post where I repeatedly mentioned "almost all" and there is quite a bit of difference b/w 'all' and 'almost all'.



Bhairava said:


> How difficult is for you to acknowledge "yes some of my community men did go the wrong way in rioting and damaging public property, yes some of the mullahs in my community did go the wrong way in inciting the youth after jummah prayers ?" and I apologize for them. If you cant take that responsibility dont expect the Hindus to do the same when a Banjrang Dali goes on a rampage somewhere sometime. And this is exactly how communal polarization begins . Sorry, it has already begun thanks to the likes of you.



Yet another example of Chaddi baniyas not reading the posts properly and jumping to conclusions. Just go thru my previous posts where I repeatedly criticized them...How many times do I need to keep reiterating the same thing?



Bhairava said:


> The truth is even if the hate sms were from across the border _(I personally dont buy that crap from GoI. There are enough bigots among the indian muslims to put the pak*s to shame)_, the groundwork of rioting, damaging public property and even attacking north eastern students in some places were done by none other than , yours truthfully. The first step in solving any problem is accepting its exists. You have not even crossed the first step in solving it. Blindly acting in denial on an online forum may give you a false sense of victory, but sorry it is exactly what it is - a false sense of victory.



Denial??? Who's denying???



Bhairava said:


> Dont gimme this classic get-away.
> 
> What has the so-called, "sane-muslims" done to not blame them too ? We saw 50000 fanatics out there desecrating and destroying everything in their path for their Ummah. How many hundred came out in street to protest that ? None. So I take it that the so called sane-muslim is actually a chameleon. He will fake an indignation publicly that these people do not represent him, support them privately and once the balance of power is shifted in their power will immediately suck to those very fanatics publicly.
> 
> And the fact that your have not explicitly condemned their actions and only tried to deflect the blame only proves you are one of those "same-muslims" described above.



Here we go again... I replied and posted some links in my previous comments about Indian muslims and Indian muslim leaders condemning the violence and fear mongering against North easterners and yet you failed to notice. Remove the pink chaddi and saffron glasses and you will be able to read and notice everything...

A piece of advice to my compatriot --- Don't post garbage just for the sake of posting. Put some sense in your comments


----------



## Bhairava

The_Showstopper said:


> Chaddi baniyas seem to jump to conclusions even b4 reading. The above is a classic example. Just go through my post where I repeatedly mentioned "almost all" and there is quite a bit of difference b/w 'all' and 'almost all'.



Dude. Semantics can go take a hike. The ground reality, both you and I know. 




The_Showstopper said:


> Yet another example of Chaddi baniyas not reading the posts properly and jumping to conclusions. Just go thru my previous posts where I repeatedly criticized them...How many times do I need to keep reiterating the same thing ?



All I can see is you indulging in mindless arguments honestly. And whats up with the chaddi fetish ? 




The_Showstopper said:


> Here we go again... I replied and posted some links in my previous comments about Indian muslims and Indian muslim leaders condemning the violence and fear mongering against North easterners and yet you failed to notice. Remove the pink chaddi and saffron glasses and you will be able to read and notice everything...



Typical skullcap. all talk, no show. how about starting with handing over the culprits to the police, taking out a rally condemning the riots, comemorating the Amar jawan jyoti again and most of all, ask that **** face Owaisi to shut his trap and not go wildly threatening from the floor of the parliament ? 

Regarding these piecemeal 'condemnations' I am only reminded of a tamil proverb - _pillayum killi vittutu, thottilayum aati vittutu_ meaning pinching the child and simultenously rocking the crade also.



The_Showstopper said:


> A piece of advice to my compatriot --- Don't post garbage just for the sake of posting. Put some sense in your comments



Ah ! If only people could actually practise what they preach.


----------



## Bhairava

The_Showstopper said:


> Chaddi baniyas seem to jump to conclusions even b4 reading. The above is a classic example. Just go through my post where I repeatedly mentioned "almost all" and there is quite a bit of difference b/w 'all' and 'almost all'.



Dude. Semantics can go take a hike. The ground reality, both you and I know. 




The_Showstopper said:


> Yet another example of Chaddi baniyas not reading the posts properly and jumping to conclusions. Just go thru my previous posts where I repeatedly criticized them...How many times do I need to keep reiterating the same thing ?



All I can see is you indulging in mindless arguments honestly. And whats up with the chaddi fetish ? 




The_Showstopper said:


> Here we go again... I replied and posted some links in my previous comments about Indian muslims and Indian muslim leaders condemning the violence and fear mongering against North easterners and yet you failed to notice. Remove the pink chaddi and saffron glasses and you will be able to read and notice everything...



Typical skullcap. all talk, no show. how about starting with handing over the culprits to the police, taking out a rally condemning the riots, comemorating the Amar jawan jyoti again and most of all, ask that **** face Owaisi to shut his trap and not go wildly threatening from the floor of the parliament ? 

Regarding these piecemeal 'condemnations' I am only reminded of a tamil proverb - _pillayum killi vittutu, thottilayum aati vittutu_ meaning pinching the child and simultenously rocking the crade also.



The_Showstopper said:


> A piece of advice to my compatriot --- Don't post garbage just for the sake of posting. Put some sense in your comments



Ah ! If only people could actually practise what they preach.


----------



## fallstuff

The_Showstopper said:


> Chaddi baniyas seem to jump to conclusions even b4 reading. The above is a classic example. Just go through my post where I repeatedly mentioned "almost all" and there is quite a bit of difference b/w 'all' and 'almost all'.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another example of Chaddi baniyas not reading the posts properly and jumping to conclusions. Just go thru my previous posts where I repeatedly criticized them...How many times do I need to keep reiterating the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Denial??? Who's denying???
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again... I replied and posted some links in my previous comments about Indian muslims and Indian muslim leaders condemning the violence and fear mongering against North easterners and yet you failed to notice. Remove the pink chaddi and saffron glasses and you will be able to read and notice everything...
> 
> A piece of advice to my compatriot --- Don't post garbage just for the sake of posting. Put some sense in your comments



I applaud you for your efforts, however, you and the trolls you are engaging are certainly not on the same page. You are engaging them objectively, trolls are responding with obnoxious and standard trolling circular logic devoid of any substance.

I do hope that you continue to keep it civil unlike the trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

The only group that make sense to me in India is ULFA.


----------



## Vinod2070

Bangladeshion ke pet me bina wajah dard ho raha hai!

Begani shaadi me slave diwana!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Assam: Clashes unite 'natives' against immigrants - Hindustan Times


----------



## TopCat

Roybot said:


> Assam: Clashes unite 'natives' against immigrants - Hindustan Times



I full heartedly support indigenous people's protection in Assam against Indian migrant.


----------



## Vinod2070

iajdani said:


> I full heartedly support indigenous people's protection in Assam against Indian migrant.



You don't matter.

They will fry your arse if you venture near a hundred miles of them.

They are Indians and proudly so.

Now get the hell off...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

The_Showstopper said:


> If you feel that being 'centrist' means overlooking the fringe and fanatics of a particular community but targeting and blaming the whole of other community just because of the misdeeds of few fringe elements of that community then you must check its meaning once again in a standard reputed dictionary.




What is the need for discussing the fanatics of a particular community here? or to be specific hindu fanatics? The last 3 weeks is all about tribals vs illegals which got turned into muslim riots in mumbai and UP. And an official whose name was withheld claimed hindu fanatic groups were responsible for two issues.

1. 20% banned sites (alleged) - here is what I read from the same article you posted - " In these posts doctored images or videos showing alleged atrocities against tribal Bodos by Muslims have been tagged with provocative captions and point to extremist Hindu groups trying to fish in troubled waters to target minorities and fan tensions." 

You see the contents were about instigating the hindu community about the alleged atrocities of muslims against Bodos but do you see anyone take the bait here or the common public and come to the streets to riot against the muslims in support of Bodos? none. 

2. SMSs were spread by these groups (again alleged) - An innocent muslim boy was arrested for sharing SMSs with his friends in Town Hall, Coimbatore. So what is the government waiting for instead of arresting people from these groups? The government is not a friend of any hindu groups. So if they have not arrested anyone from , you see the unanimous officer's claim does not have any truth. 


If they arrest the people of these groups, it will be only a good thing but none have happened till now and it shows that the propaganda machine have started working furiously.

You on the other hand started bringing in Christians, Sikhs, SL tamils and all groups which had nothing to do with religion at all to show all religions in bad light. 

I want you to open your eyes and isolate the incidents of 3 weeks and acknowledge the fact that there is an issue with the radicals coming to roost and they have played a dangerous game by desecrating war memorials and other religious gods' statues and assaulting NE people in Pune and causing panic. 

And you can use your own convoluted dictionary to look up the meaning of centrist and again I do not give a damn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

iajdani said:


> The only group that make sense to me in India is ULFA.



You are right ........

Pro-talks faction of Ulfa backs Bodos - Times Of India

Ulfa asks Centre to end Bangladeshi influx

ULFA leader wants end to Bangladeshi infiltration - Rediff.com India News


----------



## TopCat

octopus said:


> You are right ........
> 
> Pro-talks faction of Ulfa backs Bodos - Times Of India
> 
> Ulfa asks Centre to end Bangladeshi influx
> 
> ULFA leader wants end to Bangladeshi infiltration - Rediff.com India News



YOu missed the bulls eye by huge margin. I meant genuine ULFA not the fake ULFA handed over by BD government.

Now read the following.



> *ULFA warns Indians in Assam*
> 
> 
> The ULFA Sunday *warned of attacks on Indians in Assam* if "atrocities" on Assamese people did not halt in other parts of the country.
> 
> A statement signed by its elusive chief Paresh Baruah alleged that 14 Assamese youth had been *killed in "mainland India"*.
> 
> "The atrocities on Assamese ... must be stopped immediately, failing which we will be forced to take *necessary action on Indians living here,*" said the statement.
> 
> The statement also warned *India-based Muslim* groups against spreading communal hatred in Assam.
> 
> It charged All India United Democratic Front chief Badaruddin Ajmal with spreading communal hatred by saying Muslims were being killed in Assam.
> 
> The ULFA statement follows ethnic violence in Assam and the consequent flight of thousands of Assamese from places like Bangalore and Pune due to mysterious telephonic threats.
> 
> ULFA warns non-Assamese in Assam





Vinod2070 said:


> You don't matter.
> 
> They will fry your arse if you venture near a hundred miles of them.
> 
> They are Indians and proudly so.
> 
> Now get the hell off...



According to you, my kinds already there to fry your arses you angry man. LOL


----------



## Spring Onion

Amusing the indians are accusing right left while closing eyes to own flaws and two dozen sepratist movements, of which Assam is also affected. 

Above all when you have 1985 Accord then why you even call these Bangladeshi Muslims as migrants


----------



## Kesang

*Immigrants; Naga Students's Federation Cautions Taking Law into Hands*







The Naga Student's Federation (NSF) has cautioned individuals and groups against ¡°taking law into their hands¡± in their attempt to ¡°identify and deport¡± Illegal Bangladeshi Immigrants (IBIs). In a press note issued by President Kelhouneizo Yhome and Asst. General Secretary Tongpang Ozukum, the NSF has reiterated that a mass movement or forceful eviction of IBIs will not bring lasting solution, instead having a repercussion on, and resultant victimization of, thousands of Nagas living outside the state.
It will thus be necessary to implement specificlegal measures and steps. The Federation hasreiterated its stance of safeguarding the common interest, integrity and fraternity of Nagas living in India and Myanmar, ignoring imaginary boundaries drawn by external forces. ¡°Anyone trying to dislodge the unity and cooperation amongst our people will be considered as agents of alien forces,¡± said the note. NSF has urged people to restrain from provoking ¡°unwanted situations¡± that could hamper peace coexistence of people onthis land.
-TME

Immigrants; Naga Students


----------



## TopCat

Andromache said:


> Amusing the indians are accusing right left while closing eyes to own flaws and two dozen sepratist movements, of which Assam is also affected.
> 
> Above all when you have 1985 Accord then why you even call these * Bangladeshi* Muslims as migrants



Why are yu using the word Bangladesh here? Did you ever meet a Bangladehi in India? These are all hoax.


----------



## DARIUS

Bangaldeshis are infesting India like pests!!An appeal to the GoI *-"PLEASE THROW THEM OUT!!"*


----------



## Spring Onion

iajdani said:


> Why are yu using the word Bangladesh here? Did you ever meet a Bangladehi in India? These are all hoax.



I avoided the word bengali because the indians confuse it with word Bangaldeshi when it suites them.

even if there are Bangladeshis with valid Indian citizenship documents, its the fault of Indians NOT otherway round


----------



## INDIC

iajdani said:


> Why are yu using the word Bangladesh here? Did you ever meet a Bangladehi in India? These are all hoax.



Because they are Bangladeshis.


----------



## Spring Onion

DARIUS said:


> Bangaldeshis are infesting India like pests!!An appeal to the GoI *-"PLEASE THROW THEM OUT!!"*



Your own politicians are infesting India not Bangladeshis. You owe alot to Bangladeshis so its payback time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Andromache said:


> Amusing the indians are accusing right left while closing eyes to own flaws and two dozen sepratist movements, of which Assam is also affected.
> 
> Above all when you have 1985 Accord then why you even call these Bangladeshi Muslims as migrants



2 dozens separatist movements. Aau.


----------



## TopCat

Gigawatt said:


> Because they are Bangladeshis.



Your poonting wont make them Bangladeshi. We have a clear laid out procedure which identifies Bangladeshis. We are no backward county like India.



Kesang said:


> *Immigrants; Naga Students's Federation Cautions Taking Law into Hands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Naga Student's Federation (NSF) has cautioned individuals and groups against ¡°taking law into their hands¡± in their attempt to ¡°identify and deport¡± Illegal Bangladeshi Immigrants (IBIs). In a press note issued by President Kelhouneizo Yhome and Asst. General Secretary Tongpang Ozukum, the NSF has reiterated that a mass movement or forceful eviction of IBIs will not bring lasting solution, instead having a repercussion on, and resultant victimization of, thousands of Nagas living outside the state.
> It will thus be necessary to implement specificlegal measures and steps. The Federation hasreiterated its stance of safeguarding the common interest, integrity and fraternity of Nagas living in India and Myanmar, ignoring imaginary boundaries drawn by external forces. ¡°Anyone trying to dislodge the unity and cooperation amongst our people will be considered as agents of alien forces,¡± said the note. NSF has urged people to restrain from provoking ¡°unwanted situations¡± that could hamper peace coexistence of people onthis land.
> -TME
> 
> Immigrants; Naga Students




These people look like Bihari. Anyways they need to go back to Bihar. I support indigenous people who have every right to kick mainland Indian out of their land.


----------



## Black Widow

iajdani said:


> Your poonting wont make them Bangladeshi. We have a clear laid out procedure which identifies Bangladeshis. We are no backward county like India.




If they are not Bangladeshi then you have no right to speak here. If they are illegal Bangladeshi, then also you have no right to speak here.


In both case its our internal matter, We won't allow any country to poke there nose in our internal issues...



> These people look like Bihari. Anyways they need to go back to Bihar. I support indigenous people who have every right to kick mainland Indian out of their land.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...oot-sight-order-issued-102.html#ixzz24pUhIS8E




Bihari Muslims went to East pakistan, in 1971 they backstabbed Bangla national movement. During Bangla freedom war they collude with Pakistani forces and killed Bengali Hindu and Muslims. 

After BD got its independence, these Bihari Muslims got deserved treatement by Bengali Muslims. Pakistani Muslims abandon them, so they were muslims without country...

They jumped border and infiltrated India. Indian Muslim Kongress used them as vote bank. 

They are not welcome in Bangladesh, coz they backstabbed bangladesh in 1971.
They are not welcome in India.. Get the ***** out of India.
Pakistan abandon them, there skin don't qualify them to be pakistani. Pakistani used and threw them.


----------



## TopCat

Black Widow said:


> If they are not Bangladeshi then you have no right to speak here. If they are illegal Bangladeshi, then also you have no right to speak here.
> 
> 
> In both case its our internal matter, We won't allow any country to poke there nose in our internal issues...



Its a international forum and I am just giving my valuable opinion here which the indigenous people may find handy or useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

iajdani said:


> Its a international forum and I am just giving my valuable opinion here which the indigenous people may find handy or useful.




If you are right about them being non-Bangladeshis, then they are extremely anti-Banladeshis since they decided to stay in India in the face of Partition & their supposed embrace of the country that is the antithesis of the one created for them & their religion. The must have decided that even the most fierce tribals, whether Hindu or otherwise were better than you lot. Surely, such a people who have completely shown their disgust at being associated with you will not have much use for your advice & would probably suggest a dark place where that advice might & according to them, should end up.

*Nice try but no cigar!*


----------



## Kesang

iajdani said:


> Your poonting wont make them Bangladeshi. We have a clear laid out procedure which identifies Bangladeshis. We are no backward county like India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people look like Bihari. Anyways they need to go back to Bihar. I support indigenous people who have every right to kick mainland Indian out of their land.



those people are bihari?

BTW. That photo was uploaded by NE most popular weekly magazine not NSF but those words are 100% said by NSF.



> [SIZE=]*The Naga Student's Federation (NSF) has cautioned individuals and groups against0&#8222;3¡ãtaking law into their hands0&#8222;3¡À in their attempt to 0&#8222;3¡ãidentify and deport0&#8222;3¡À Illegal Bangladeshi Immigrants (IBIs)*


----------



## TopCat

Kesang said:


> those people are bihari?
> 
> BTW. That photo was uploaded by NE most popular weekly magazine not NSF but those words are 100% said by NSF.



That photo is nearly 30 years old of the time of Nellie massacre. How many times you can use the same picture for propaganda purpose. Most of the individuals in that picture probably already dead due to old ages.



Bang Galore said:


> If you are right about them being non-Bangladeshis, then they are extremely anti-Banladeshis since they decided to stay in India in the face of Partition & their supposed embrace of the country that is the antithesis of the one created for them & their religion. The must have decided that even the most fierce tribals, whether Hindu or otherwise were better than you lot. Surely, such a people who have completely shown their disgust at being associated with you will not have much use for your advice & would probably suggest a dark place where that advice might & according to them, should end up.
> 
> *Nice try but no cigar!*



Most of the people who migrated in 1947 were the affected people in riots e.g. UP and Bihar. There were hardly any riots in Assam as the tribal people were not aware of the partition whatsoever. Besides Muslims are taught to fight with all odds against them. Bengali Muslim in Assam decided to stay back as they were historically rich and did not want to loose their riches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

iajdani said:


> That photo is nearly 30 years old of the time of Nellie massacre. How many times you can use the same picture for propaganda purpose. Most of the individuals in that picture probably already dead due to old ages.



why not you check my link first

Immigrants; Naga Students

BTW. What is your opinion about statement of Naga Student's Federation (NSF)?

May be you want to say that you know than those people who live there by just sitting in USA


----------



## Srinivas

iajdani said:


> That photo is nearly 30 years old of the time of Nellie massacre. How many times you can use the same picture for propaganda purpose. Most of the individuals in that picture probably already dead due to old ages.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the people who migrated in 1947 were the affected people in riots e.g. UP and Bihar. There were hardly any riots in Assam as the tribal people were not aware of the partition whatsoever. Besides Muslims are taught to fight with all odds against them. Bengali Muslim in Assam decided to stay back as they were historically rich and did not want to loose their riches.



Bengali muslims who stayed in India during partition accepted secular India as their country.


----------



## INDIC

Kesang said:


> those people are bihari?
> 
> BTW. That photo was uploaded by NE most popular weekly magazine not NSF but those words are 100% said by NSF.



Just wait these poonting Bangladeshis will Brand Naga as "Hindutva Group". 

Meanwhile, I read that news about proposed Naga action on illegal immigrants on BBC.


----------



## TopCat

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> Bengali muslims who stayed in India during partition accepted secular India as their country.



Thats good.... They are Indian and whatever they do belongs to India.



Kesang said:


> why not you check my link first
> 
> Immigrants; Naga Students
> 
> BTW. What is your opinion about statement of Naga Student's Federation (NSF)?
> 
> May be you want to say that you know than those people who live there by just sitting in USA



Well I just read your link. Thats a great development from Naga students' part. They already realized that these people can not be evicted as they are Indians (even though they used IBI term in that) and Nagas will face backlash in other part of the country if they want to do that.



Gigawatt said:


> Just wait these poonting Bangladeshis will Brand Naga as "Hindutva Group".
> 
> Meanwhile, I read that news about proposed Naga action on illegal immigrants on BBC.



Neither Bodo nor Naga are Hindutva. Only Hindutva I see with are Assamese and BJP/AGP but they are already marginalized by strong Islamic force in Assam.


----------



## ashokdeiva

iajdani said:


> Your poonting wont make them Bangladeshi. We have a clear laid out procedure which identifies Bangladeshis. We are no backward county like India.


YA YA, last time i heared that you guys are warning US and other developed nations of the world with your mighty weapons, 
you guys know that you won't survive a forth night in a confrontation with INDIA, but are big mouthed to talk about INDIA.




iajdani said:


> These people look like Bihari. Anyways they need to go back to Bihar. I support indigenous people who have every right to kick mainland Indian out of their land.


any one born in INDIA with ansystral (mother or fathers side) blood line indigenious to the 28 states and 7 union teritories of the Republic of India, then he/she is an INDIAN.

IF you have a new explanation for who is an INDIAN, i am eager to hear it


----------



## Srinivas

iajdani said:


> Thats good.... They are Indian and whatever they do belongs to India.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I just read your link. Thats a great development from Naga students' part. They already realized that these people can not be evicted as they are Indians (even though they used IBI term in that) and Nagas will face backlash in other part of the country if they want to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Bodo nor Naga are Hindutva. Only Hindutva I see with are Assamese and BJP/AGP but they are already marginalized by strong Islamic force in Assam.



There is no strong Islamic force in Assam and there are no historic claims of muslims in Assam even in Mughal period. What ever strong force you are saying are all Illegal immigrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

iajdani said:


> According to you, my kinds already there to fry your arses you angry man. LOL



Your kind works as maids and Rickshaw pullers. As long as we allow them.

And then they meet their inevitable fate.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhairava said:


> Dude. Semantics can go take a hike. The ground reality, both you and I know.



You seem to know everything 



Bhairava said:


> All I can see is you indulging in mindless arguments honestly. And whats up with the chaddi fetish ?



Honestly?? When did Chaddi Baniyas started doing things honestly?? Well I thought Chaddi Baniyas love this kind of Fetish, Isn't it the case???



Bhairava said:


> Typical skullcap. all talk, no show. how about starting with handing over the culprits to the police, taking out a rally condemning the riots, comemorating the Amar jawan jyoti again and most of all, ask that **** face Owaisi to shut his trap and not go wildly threatening from the floor of the parliament ?



The next time they demonstrate and condemn, I would ask them to sign the attendance register at your place as you seem to be busy fantasizing in Shakha. Owaisi has his freedom of speech, If you deem it wrong then sue him as your Loony Swamy often does...



Bhairava said:


> Regarding these piecemeal 'condemnations' I am only reminded of a tamil proverb - _pillayum killi vittutu, thottilayum aati vittutu_ meaning pinching the child and simultenously rocking the crade also.



This proverb aptly describes the antics of Chaddi baniya sena as they first spread rumors and create panic and then nurse their wounds as they recently did...



Bhairava said:


> Ah ! If only people could actually practise what they preach.



Hope you at least follow this....


----------



## TopCat

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> There is no strong Islamic force in Assam and there are no historic claims of muslims in Assam even in Mughal period. What ever strong force you are saying are all Illegal immigrants.



Assam historically shared by both Bengalis and other tribes since prehistoric time. Ahom people migrated there in 13th century. So your claim of not having Muslim or Bengali in Assam is NULL and VOID.



Vinod2070 said:


> Your kind works as maids and Rickshaw pullers. As long as we allow them.
> 
> And then they meet their inevitable fate.



Then why all these whining about illegals are going to take over India. Self contradictory?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

iajdani said:


> Assam historically shared by both Bengalis and other tribes since prehistoric time. Ahom people migrated there in 13th century. So your claim of not having Muslim or Bengali in Assam is NULL and VOID.



Being Bengali in Assam is not the problem.

Being Bangladeshi is.



> Then why all these whining about illegals are going to take over India. Self contradictory?



The illegals are ungrateful wretches. They indulge in petty crimes and sometimes even terror.

They can't take over anything but they are disgusting and need to be kicked out back to where they cam from. We don't need them.


----------



## TopCat

Vinod2070 said:


> Being Bengali in Assam is not the problem.
> 
> Being Bangladeshi is.
> 
> 
> 
> The illegals are ungrateful wretches. They indulge in petty crimes and sometimes even terror.
> 
> They can't take over anything but they are disgusting and need to be kicked out back to where they cam from. We don't need them.


 

There is no Bangladeshi in Assam. Bangladeshis live in Bangladesh.

You can rest in peace now.


----------



## Bhairava

iajdani said:


> There is no Bangladeshi in Assam. Bangladeshis live in Bangladesh.
> 
> You can rest in peace now.



That we'll decide. Not you.



iajdani said:


> Assam historically shared by both Bengalis and other tribes since prehistoric time. Ahom people migrated there in 13th century. So your claim of not having Muslim or Bengali in Assam is NULL and VOID.



Bengali != Muslim. The native Muslims of Assams are as much united against the illegal pests as the Bodos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Actually mindless bickering aside of *how* the protests went...my question, *why* there was a protest in the first place ? What has the plight of Rohingya muslims got to do with Indian muslims ? Is the dangerous cancer of "_thekedaari_" creeping inside Indian society also ? If so, then that concept of putting religion ahead of country must be nipped in the blood.


=========




The_Showstopper said:


> *The next time they demonstrate and condemn,* I would ask them to sign the attendance register at your place as you seem to be busy fantasizing in Shakha.. Owaisi has his freedom of speech, If you deem it wrong then sue him as your Loony Swamy often does...



Unfortunately that will not happen. There will be no protests for these kind of actions. Only for some foreigners being killed in Myanmar or Palestine will there be protests. I know the mindset.




The_Showstopper said:


> This proverb aptly describes the antics of Chaddi baniya sena as they first spread rumors and create panic and then nurse their wounds as they recently did...



Why are you so stuck up on those who "allegedly" sent 20% of the hate SMS when you can conveniently ignore the rest 80% ? Read up on this, this, this etc. All those arrested till now for sending hate SMS were from one particular community.

What about those who desecrated the AJJ, those who desecrated the Lord Buddha and Lord Mahavira idols, those who physically indulged in the riots for all to see after the friday prayers for Ummah sake - in Ranchi, in mumbai, in Lucknow, in Pune ? Whose handiwork is this, this, this, this, this and this ?. Is your victimhoood mentality such huge ? Do you think people should be nice to you when you are not to them ? Actually if people indulge in such acts and apologists like you try to brush it off away then definitely you are creating the ground for sending hate SMS - oh, the alleged 20% of them . That is a fault of your own making. *Hate begets hate*. Live with it and dont cry on TN that you are being denied flats etc.


----------



## TopCat

Bhairava said:


> That we'll decide. Not you.
> 
> 
> 
> Bengali != Muslim. *The native Muslims* of Assams are as much united against the illegal pests as the Bodos.



There is nothing called native muslim. There are native tribes and native bengali (Muslim + Hindu). Internet Hindu like you always go about circular logic and cant get the head straight. Internet Hindu like you tried to make it communal but Bengalis in Assam know your color and they are united against Hindutva/BJP/AGP conspiracy. There is no conflict btn Hindu Bengali and Muslim Bengali in Assam. 

Cheers......


----------



## Vinod2070

iajdani said:


> There is nothing called native muslim. There are native tribes and native bengali (Muslim + Hindu). Internet Hindu like you always go about circular logic and cant get the head straight. Internet Hindu like you tried to make it communal but Bengalis in Assam know your color and they are united against Hindutva/BJP/AGP conspiracy. *There is no conflict btn Hindu Bengali and Muslim Bengali in Assam. *
> 
> Cheers......


 
That negates your very Raison d'être! There goes the two nation theory down the drain!

Why are you alive then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

iajdani said:


> There is nothing called native muslim. There are native tribes and native bengali (Muslim + Hindu). Internet Hindu like you always go about circular logic and cant get the head straight. Internet Hindu like you tried to make it communal but Bengalis in Assam know your color and they are united against Hindutva/BJP/AGP conspiracy. *There is no conflict btn Hindu Bengali and Muslim Bengali* in Assam.
> 
> Cheers......



There is, cyber jehadi. That is why there was an East Pakistan and then Bangladesh. Now try wrapping your skull cap around that.

I'll repeat all Bengalis in Assam are not illegal. But there are illegal Bangladeshis who also speak bengali. They will either by lawfully deported to BD or unlawfully to jahannum by the tribes there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Vinod2070 said:


> That negates your very Raison d'être! There goes the two nation theory down the drain!
> 
> Why are you alive then?



Two nation theory as flawed and incomplete. There are more works needs to be done in it. 



Bhairava said:


> There is, cyber jehadi. That is why ther*e was an East Pakistan and then Bangladesh*. Now try wrapping your skull cap around that.
> 
> I'll repeat all Bengalis in Assam are not illegal. But there are illegal Bangladeshis who also speak bengali. They will either by lawfully deported to BD or unlawfully to jahannum by the tribes there.



I am talking about Assam Bengali who are unique and out of any theory. Hindu and Muslim Bengali are facing much bigger threat than within themselves.


For the second part, No Bangladeshi ever gone to Assam after 1947 except Hindus and then Biharis. Both of them are the group of people belongs to you. Why are you crying foul?


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sashan said:


> What is the need for discussing the fanatics of a particular community here? or to be specific hindu fanatics? The last 3 weeks is all about tribals vs illegals which got turned into muslim riots in mumbai and UP. And an official whose name was withheld claimed hindu fanatic groups were responsible for two issues.



Can you show me which part of that article claims so???



Sashan said:


> 1. 20% banned sites (alleged) - here is what I read from the same article you posted - " In these posts doctored images or videos showing alleged atrocities against tribal Bodos by Muslims have been tagged with provocative captions and point to extremist Hindu groups trying to fish in troubled waters to target minorities and fan tensions."



You like your friends over here seem to not understand basic english sentences. The above statement clearly states "*alleged atrocities against tribal Bodos by Muslims*" which means atrocities against Bodos by muslims are allegations whereas the following statement of article clearly mentions "Around 20% of the web pages &#8212; blocked by government agencies &#8212; *were uploaded* by right-wing Hindu fundamentalists seeking to polarize the country on communal lines." 

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...oot-sight-order-issued-100.html#ixzz24rNm1ZDj

I did not find the article mentioning as "*were allegedly uploaded*". So please refrain from doctoring the statements.



Sashan said:


> 2. SMSs were spread by these groups (again alleged) - An innocent muslim boy was arrested for sharing SMSs with his friends in Town Hall, Coimbatore. So what is the government waiting for instead of arresting people from these groups? The government is not a friend of any hindu groups. So if they have not arrested anyone from , you see the unanimous officer's claim does not have any truth.
> 
> 
> If they arrest the people of these groups, it will be only a good thing but none have happened till now and it shows that the propaganda machine have started working furiously.



So you mean to say that no arrests were made. Read the following:

The Hindu : News / National : Eight held in Bangalore; over 10,000 leave city
The Hindu : NATIONAL / NEW DELHI : Mischief of social media in full play
16 arrested in bangalore for alleged assaults on people from north east 20120818
North East panic: 5 arrested in Bangalore



Sashan said:


> You on the other hand started bringing in Christians, Sikhs, SL tamils and all groups which had nothing to do with religion at all to show all religions in bad light.



You don't hesitate maligning all muslims just because of few bad apples and you accuse me showing other religions in bad light. Well I was just pointing out the bad apples among them... 



Sashan said:


> I want you to open your eyes and isolate the incidents of 3 weeks and acknowledge the fact that there is an issue with the radicals coming to roost and they have played a dangerous game by desecrating war memorials and other religious gods' statues and assaulting NE people in Pune and causing panic.



You seem to keep your eyes closed and indulge in constant bickering even after me repeatedly condemning the events that have been taking place since 2 months...



Sashan said:


> And you can use your own convoluted dictionary to look up the meaning of centrist and again I do not give a damn.



I can already see a guy who keeps on saying that he doesn't give a damn and yet keeps coming back with illogical statements.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bhairava said:


> Actually mindless bickering aside of *how* the protests went...my question, *why* there was a protest in the first place ? What has the plight of Rohingya muslims got to do with Indian muslims ? Is the dangerous cancer of "_thekedaari_" creeping inside Indian society also ? If so, then that concept of putting religion ahead of country must be nipped in the blood.
> 
> 
> =========



Ohh so BJP leaders can scream, jump in Parliament just because Pakistani Hindus are being ill-treated, You chaddi baniyas on every forum I go bemoan abt how Pakistani and Bangladeshi hindus are treated in their respective nations.Why are you so worried abt them? Thekedari le rakhi hai unki??? Why is BJP ideologue Sidhu going black and blue if two *Pakistani* Sikhs are murdered?

Bullet for a bullet policy: Sidhu on beheading of sikh in Pakistan issue - YouTube

He states that its matter of India's pride?? How come this become prestige issue of India if Pakistan is not treating its citizens aka Hindus and Sikhs properly. Why should India waste its resources for foreigners?? First preach your brothers aka Chaddi Baniyas about putting their country first before religion and then come to me... 



Bhairava said:


> Why are you so stuck up on those who "allegedly" sent 20% of the hate SMS when you can conveniently ignore the rest 80% ? Read up on this, this, this etc. All those arrested till now for sending hate SMS were from one particular community.



Why shouldn't I? If you are not ready to accept the fact and keep denying which has been clearly stated in various articles then I can't help... Cherry picking is no good dear!!! The articles I posted clearly shows that miscreants of different communities have been arrested for spreading rumors and hate messages and not just one community.



Bhairava said:


> What about those who desecrated the AJJ, those who desecrated the Lord Buddha and Lord Mahavira idols, those who physically indulged in the riots for all to see after the friday prayers for Ummah sake - in Ranchi, in mumbai, in Lucknow, in Pune ? Whose handiwork is this, this, this, this, this and this ?. Is your victimhoood mentality such huge ? Do you think people should be nice to you when you are not to them ? Actually if people indulge in such acts and apologists like you try to brush it off away then definitely you are creating the ground for sending hate SMS - oh, the alleged 20% of them . That is a fault of your own making. *Hate begets hate*. Live with it and dont cry on TN that you are being denied flats etc.



They weren't doing any good to Ummah dear but I can see you keep saying "alleged alleged" and keep denying the fact that 20% of hate mongering was done by Hindu extremists which are no allegations but proved fact as the article clearly never mentions the word *alleged*. So stop fooling yourself and stop running round the circles. Any sensible person can understand after going thru your posts what kind of game you've been playing...


----------



## Sashan

The_Showstopper said:


> You like your friends over here seem to not understand basic english sentences. The above statement clearly states "*alleged atrocities against tribal Bodos by Muslims*" which means atrocities against Bodos by muslims are allegations whereas the following statement of article clearly mentions "Around 20% of the web pages &#8212; blocked by government agencies &#8212; *were uploaded* by right-wing Hindu fundamentalists seeking to polarize the country on communal lines."
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...oot-sight-order-issued-100.html#ixzz24rNm1ZDj
> 
> I did not find the article mentioning as "*were allegedly uploaded*". So please refrain from doctoring the statements.
> 
> .



I have not misread the statement. I have clearly started to interpret the news dished out by the electronic and print media of India and would take any news with a pinch of salt. In this case, if the news is from unknown source, then I would call it alleged.




The_Showstopper said:


> Can you show me which part of that article claims so??? .



Not the article. I am pointing at your enthusiasm to bring in the right wing hindu elements into picture while the incidents of 3 weeks has nothing to do with hindu right wing elements. You are hell bent on showing some bad apples in every community by pointing example after example(albiet some does not qualify as religious based one). But here is the fact - most of the Indians are angry and shocked and especially the desecration of war memorial is a first of a kind and has sent out a signal that there are elements which have started to place religion in front of the country. And I am concerned in what way this will coalesce the opinion - if this strengthens the right wing hindu elements, it is not a good thing.


I am calling it quits with our discussions as it is going nowhere.


----------



## ajtr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThinkLogic

iajdani said:


> Neither Bodo nor Naga are Hindutva. Only Hindutva I see with are Assamese and BJP/AGP but they are already marginalized by *strong Islamic force in Assam*.



Strong Islamic force had run with their tails between their legs to relief camps and are eating Rasgulla there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

ThinkLogic said:


> Strong Islamic force had run with their tails between their legs to relief camps and are eating Rasgulla there



Being the forerunner in the past AGP/BJP gang became a minority. The main opposition is a Islamic party in Assam. Its just time being before they start ruling the state.


----------



## Vinod2070

iajdani said:


> Being the forerunner in the past AGP/BJP gang became a minority. The main opposition is a Islamic party in Assam. Its just time being before they start ruling the state.



Actually I guess the Ummah will rule Europe and USA before that happens. Good future for you guys here.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Sashan said:


> I have not misread the statement. I have clearly started to interpret the news dished out by the electronic and print media of India and would take any news with a pinch of salt. In this case, if the news is from unknown source, then I would call it alleged.



Oh so this is alleged just because Indian media have a habit of going overboard, well even I consider it true to some extent that Indian media has this habit but then everything it reports should be viewed skeptically. But that doesn't seem to happen with you. You readily applaud the news articles which vindicates muslim fanatics(even thou they are mentioned as alleged or from unknown sources.) and willing to overlook these one's...



Sashan said:


> Not the article. I am pointing at your enthusiasm to bring in the right wing hindu elements into picture while the incidents of 3 weeks has nothing to do with hindu right wing elements. You are hell bent on showing some bad apples in every community by pointing example after example(albiet some does not qualify as religious based one). But here is the fact - most of the Indians are angry and shocked and especially the desecration of war memorial is a first of a kind and has sent out a signal that there are elements which have started to place religion in front of the country. And I am concerned in what way this will coalesce the opinion - if this strengthens the right wing hindu elements, it is not a good thing.



When these Hindutva goons actively played their part in these last four weeks, time and again you keep denying it. That doesn't make sense and obviously there are bad apples in every community and place so what is wrong in pinpointing them, Ah I see you only want to see just the bad apples of one particular community. This kind of vandalism hasn't happened for the first time so I hope all Indians were equally angry and shocked at all those acts. Anyways the below article will definitely clear that dust off your eyes about this 'first' of its kind of vandalism.

The Hindu : Opinion / Op-Ed : So what

*Every time the Shiv Sena and the MNS have gone on the rampage in the city, the State government, police and even media have been mute bystanders
*
Saturdays violence by Muslim youth has shaken Mumbai. This is probably the first time that policemen have borne the brunt of the violence  of the 63 injured, 58 are policemen. What kind of mob has the guts to attack the police and think it can get away with it? *A Muslim social worker has filed a complaint with the police against the organisers for instigating the public; a Muslim lawyer has gone to the High Court with the same demand. The police have so far arrested 23, charged them with murder and other offences,* and set up a Special Investigation team (SIT) to probe the sudden outburst of violence. With tons of visual evidence, it wont be difficult to identify the rioters.

The questions

Despite all these steps, some questions remain. Is it not the organisers responsibility to control the crowd they mobilise and ensure that no inflammatory speeches are made? Why arent they being arrested, specially since one of the organisers has a record of instigating violence? Why has the man who made the inflammatory speech not been arrested?

*Second: why has this flurry of activity not been seen on all the other occasions that mobs have burnt Mumbai?* While this may be the first time that the police has been targeted, its not the first time the media or BEST buses or cars have been vandalised. Indeed, in the last two months, Mumbai has seen frequent displays of such hooliganism. *On May 31, observing the National Democratic Alliance-called Bharat Bandh, Shiv Sainiks damaged 42 BEST buses. This despite the chairman and seven of the 17 BEST Committee members being Shiv Sainiks.* The chairman explained away the vandalism by saying that protesters become uncontrollable on such occasions, and demurred when asked if his party would pay for the damage.

Mid-June saw the new saviour of the Marathi Manoos kick-off a campaign against the payment of toll tax. *Within 72 hours, three toll nakas were vandalised. Visuals of those actions are pretty similar to videos of Saturdays violence  the same iron rods, the same smashing of glass. But there was one important difference. After the violence, Maharashtra Navnirman Sena (MNS) MLA Shishir Shinde declared in audibly slurred tones, his partys intention to destroy toll nakas. The police obligingly waited till he finished addressing TV cameras before taking him away in their van. Saturdays videos had no such bravado  after smashing everything in sight, the topi-clad youth could be seen fleeing for dear life from police lathis. Two youngsters died in the ensuing firing.
*
The fallout of the two incidents however, may not be too different. Today, an MNS sticker on your car can exempt you from paying toll. And last week, the Maharashtra Chief Minister gave an audience to the man behind the violent anti-toll agitation. Accompanying Raj Thackeray at the meeting with the CM was Shishir Shinde. Two days after Saturdays violence, Maharashtras Home Minister gave a clean chit to one of the organisers of Saturdays rally, the Raza Academy. Dont be surprised if the outfits chief, Maulana Saeed Noorie, is soon seen sharing the stage with R.R. Patil, Congress Minister Naseem Khan and other influential members of our government. After all, Eid is just round the corner. Had the violence not taken place, the rallys leading lights would have attended the CMs iftaar scheduled for Saturday evening.

*However, those who rioted arent getting the same treatment that Shiv Sainiks and MNS rioters do. It can be argued that attacking the police is more serious than attacking public property. But attacking unarmed citizens only because they belong to a particular faith or region  is that less serious?* The MNSs attacks on North Indians, all televised, are just four years old. *Two innocents were killed then. When the National Human Rights Commission directed the State to pay compensation of Rs.5 lakh each to the victims families, the government spoke of financial problems. Incidentally, the MNSs unique way of protecting Marathi pride in 2008 cost the State a loss of Rs.500 crore. As for the Shiv Senas record of targeting, often fatally, unarmed South Indians, Muslims, mediapersons, Valentines Day lovers, rickshaw drivers  it would be insulting the readers intelligence to list the details.*

Looking back

Police failure to anticipate and prevent Saturdays violence is indeed blameworthy. But whats new? When the Mumbai police has had indications of Sena-led violence, has it ever tried to prevent it? Forget the 1992-93 riots. *In December 2010, the Pune police, apprehending violence at a protest called by the Sena, tapped Sena leaders phones and heard Milind Narvekar, Uddhav Thackerays PA, instruct Sena MLC Neelam Gorhe (a former Socialist) to gather a mob, burn buses and inform TV channels. Everything went according to plan; 54 buses were burnt. Punes Police Commissioner repeated the Maharashtra polices time-honoured motto: Preventive arrests would have aggravated the situation and R.R. Patil supported her, saying the polices priority was to safeguard law and order and protect the public.*

When Meenatai Thackerays statue was desecrated on a Sunday in July 2006, the Sena ran amok. The same man produced another gem: If the violence continues on Monday, the police will take action.

After the Sena attacked the IBN Lokmat office in 2009, senior journalist Kumar Ketkar, whose house had been earlier attacked by Nationalist Congress Party supporters because he had dared criticise the plan to set up a Shivaji statue in the middle of the Arabian Sea, told a news channel: Mumbai has not become feeble, Mumbai has become used to [such violence]. It was in 1966 when the Shiv Sena was born and ever since Maharashtra has been used to this culture. The Shiv Sena worship and encourage violence. So Mumbais youth become more and more involved in this and this is a very dangerous trend.

*The Muslim youth who went on a rampage on Saturday are also part of Mumbai. Maybe they felt they would be treated like their Hindutva counterparts.
*
*Their leaders, knowing thats not possible, have tendered cringing apologies on TV and asked the culprits to turn themselves in. Imagine any of the Thackerays or Togadias doing that. On the contrary, the celebrity columnists and indignant TV anchors now foaming at the mouth at Mumbai burning see nothing wrong in conducting long interviews with the Thackerays, where the latter brazenly defend their tactics.*



Sashan said:


> I am calling it quits with our discussions as it is going nowhere.



Good to have a conversation with you but before you go I just wanted to advice you. "Please do not claim to be what you are obviously not"


----------

